# Daniel Bryan Discussion Thread II



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



THANOS said:


> It wasn't the official christening of Bryan as the new top guy, that won't come til Mania when Bryan goes over HHH, but tonight certainly just told us that WWE see more potential in Bryan as the future top dog, then they did for anyone else that has ever gone against Cena while he's been top face. Bryan beat Cena cleaner than Orton, Punk, and Rock, because he not only gave him his finisher uninterrupted, but he taunted him before he gave it to him squeaky CLEAN. There's no debating that AT ALL.
> 
> When Orton beat Cena in the past in the Hell in a Cell, he TAPPED out, but the ref didn't see it, so Cena was protected in defeat.
> 
> When Punk beat Cena at MITB'11, Cena was distracted by Vince and Johnny Ace, so again Cena was protected in defeat.
> 
> *When Rock beat Cena at Mania 28, Cena was mocking the Rock's people's elbow and got caught with an "out of nowhere" rock bottom, so yet again Cena was protected in defeat.*
> 
> This time, Bryan didn't even need to work on Cena's elbow to "protect" Cena in defeat, he just straight clocked him in the face with the most vicious knee I've seen thrown since KENTA, and he did it after taunting in Cena's face. He beat him cleaner than anyone has ever beaten Cena since he became top face, and this time Cena was NOT protected in defeat.


How is this not clean? Just because Cena was being an idiot doesn't mean he didn't get beat clean.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

It seems very likely that Bryan might be the next face of the company. It now depends on WWE not booking him horribly and end up screwing up his push when he is super over (like they did Ryback last year.)


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

They were milking the Elbow injury all night, he is probably just going away to get the elbow clear and then come back for cena/bryan 2 and probably win


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Yeah it was a great moment and I hope WWE doesn't ruin it by pulling off a Kevin Nash moment to kill Bryan's momentum. Bryan is extremely over and with a clean win over Cena, has enormous credibility. Hopefully, the Bryan Era has just begun.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

I don't know about number 1 guy but one of the top guys like Orton, Punk, Sheamus etc.. For sure. He is about to join the ME.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



LateTrain27 said:


> It seems very likely that Bryan might be the next face of the company. It now depends on WWE not booking him horribly and end up screwing up his push when he is super over (like they did Ryback last year.)


That's my one worry. Are they using him just to keep Heel Orton busy until Cena returns from injury?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Yeah I kind of agree, a lot of times when Cena loses "clean", there is kind of a cop out. With Punk he ran out & slugged Johnny Ace, which distracted him & caused him to lose. With Rock & WM28 it was almost like "I had him beat, but I chose to showboat & lost" type of situation. Yeah those are technically "clean", but it still sorta gives Cena the benefit of the doubt like he "should" of won.

With this match there was absolutely no shenanigans, Bryan gave him a Nakamura knee to the face for the 1-2-3. That's pretty damn amazing when you think about it.


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



hardyorton said:


> That's my one worry. Are they using him just to keep Heel Orton busy until Cena returns from injury?


Does anyone remember what happened when cena was injured in 2007? Who was face then? I think it was jericho but im not sure...


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Like I said in another thread, _If WWE were the Mafia, Bryan became a made man tonight._


----------



## WhyMe123

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Omfg. Do you guys listen to yourselves? Daniel Bryan the face of WWE? Are you f'n serious? He is totally unmarketable. At best he's a miscard star. Seriously guys quit drinking the kool aid and wake up to reality. This is a tramsitional period for the WWE until they can get someone with better looks, mic skills, charisma, and better build who can carry the company. It sure as hell aint former grocery bagger daniel bryan.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

If Punk is calling indeed calling it quits in the near future as it's been rumored, then I can see why they'd want to pull the trigger on AmDrag while he's white hot. Couple that with Orton and HHH doing what they did to him following the title match and you've got a guy who's gonna have a fuckton of support and be a truly believable underdog.



Enterprise said:


> How is this not clean? Just because Cena was being an idiot doesn't mean he didn't get beat clean.


Agreed in that he lost clean, though I do agree with the OP in that Cena was still protected in defeat due to said moment of going full retard.


----------



## Darkeldar69

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Was hoping for a tap out, but a clean win is good enough, though as what some people have said, the commentary did emphasis on the elbow a fair bit, especially the occasional Cena milking about the injury a fair bit, which feels they are trying to say Cena lost while not at 100%.

Bryan is now in the Main Event status and hopefully see more quality matches like this in future PPV's cause it was definitely top notch.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



Enterprise said:


> How is this not clean? Just because Cena was being an idiot doesn't mean he didn't get beat clean.


I never said it wasn't clean, I said Cena was PROTECTED in defeat even then, this time, and for the first time ever as top dog, he WASN'T.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



WhyMe123 said:


> Omfg. Do you guys listen to yourselves? Daniel Bryan the face of WWE? Are you f'n serious? He is totally unmarketable. At best he's a miscard star. Seriously guys quit drinking the kool aid and wake up to reality. This is a tramsitional period for the WWE until they can get someone with better looks, mic skills, charisma, and better build who can carry the company. It sure as hell aint former grocery bagger daniel bryan.


His merch sells like hot cakes, so he is marketable. And he has the charisma, the thousands of fans cheering him on at Summer Slam proved that. And mid-card star? Get the fuck outta here with that garbage. He wrestled like a main eventer,and had the crowd drawn to him like a main eventer. When you can do those two things as main event player, then that is all you need. Look and build is overrated. Rob Terry has a great look and build! Let's bring him over to WWE and make him WWE champion!(sarcasm)


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

He's not replacing Cena as the top dog. I'm not gonna explain why as this is the same exact thing we went through two years ago with Punk. People believed then that Punk was gonna legitimately replace Cena, but he didn't either. He did become a top star in the company, though. So has Bryan now. 

Btw, I call MITB 2011 a pretty clean loss for Cena. Summerslam 2011 was close enough. They mentioned on-screen plenty enough that Punk defeated Cena clean and that was why Cena defeating Punk earlier this year was a big moment for Cena, because he was finally overcoming Punk in a one on one match and getting that 'redemption' before getting his biggest redemption of all by defeating The Rock. Speaking of which, Rock also beat Cena clean. I don't see how him trying to make Rock stay down with his own move doesn't count as a clean loss. Cena has lost cleanly to others as well. Night Of Champions 2009? No Way Out 2009, where he got defeated in a minute and a half? (And no, I don't care that he took three different finishers, it doesn't matter.)


----------



## THANOS

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



Farnham the Drunk said:


> Yeah I kind of agree, a lot of times when Cena loses "clean", there is kind of a cop out. With Punk he ran out & slugged Johnny Ace, which distracted him & caused him to lose. With Rock & WM28 it was almost like "I had him beat, but I chose to showboat & lost" type of situation. Yeah those are technically "clean", but it still sorta gives Cena the benefit of the doubt like he "should" of won.
> 
> With this match there was absolutely no shenanigans, Bryan gave him a Nakamura knee to the face for the 1-2-3. That's pretty damn amazing when you think about it.


This. I have no idea how anyone can even come close to coming up with a convincing case against my OP. The fact is, this was by far the CLEANEST and biggest win over Cena that anyone has EVER hasd on him as face of the company. It truly is the very beginning of the "paradigm shifting".


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



THANOS said:


> I never said it wasn't clean, I said Cena was PROTECTED in defeat even then, this time, and for the first time ever as top dog, he WASN'T.


Elbow injury and the y milked it the wholematch, im really surprised that bryan fans try to ignore it lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



THANOS said:


> It wasn't the official christening of Bryan as the new top guy, that won't come til Mania when Bryan goes over HHH, but tonight certainly just told us that WWE see more potential in Bryan as the future top dog, then they did for anyone else that has ever gone against Cena while he's been top face. Bryan beat Cena cleaner than Orton, Punk, and Rock, because he not only gave him his finisher uninterrupted, but he taunted him before he gave it to him squeaky CLEAN. There's no debating that AT ALL.
> 
> When Orton beat Cena in the past in the Hell in a Cell, he TAPPED out, but the ref didn't see it, so Cena was protected in defeat.
> 
> When Punk beat Cena at MITB'11, Cena was distracted by Vince and Johnny Ace, so again Cena was protected in defeat.
> 
> When Rock beat Cena at Mania 28, Cena was mocking the Rock's people's elbow and got caught with an "out of nowhere" rock bottom, so yet again Cena was protected in defeat.
> 
> This time, Bryan didn't even need to work on Cena's elbow to "protect" Cena in defeat, he just straight clocked him in the face with the most vicious knee I've seen thrown since KENTA, and he did it after taunting in Cena's face. He beat him cleaner than anyone has ever beaten Cena since he became top face, and this time Cena was NOT protected in defeat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Yep. I have to agree. I had a good feeling Bryan would win tonight, but I was surprised it came right after the knee to the face, as good as it looked.

There is no question Bryan is the centerpiece in the top feud in the company now. Daniel Bryan vs. The McMahons, Triple H, and the WWE Champion in Randy Orton. There is no question the babyface in that feud is the top face in the company. It's also pretty apparent that Bryan is eventually going to win the title and have a nice run with the belt. Bryan is now a bonafide main eventer in the WWE, which is huge.


----------



## Jaxarona

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Totally agree with OP. I was shocked with how dominant they let Bryan look and how clean he won. However it confirmed that they truly are invested in him going forward.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



VGooBUG said:


> Elbow injury and the y milked it the wholematch, im really surprised that bryan fans try to ignore it lol


It makes no difference if he didn't even use the elbow injury to beat him, and during the entire match the commentary team said that Cena was telling eveyone that his elbow was fine. Watch it again and listen. Bryan just beat Cena CLEANLY with a running knee kick to his HEAD, not his elbow, and for the first time ever as top dog, Cena wasn't protected in defeat.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

He's not going to replace Cena as the face of the company. Cena will stay in that spot until he retired. All they proved is that they value Bryan and they don't value Punk, which is hilariously depressing.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not going to replace Cena as the face of the company. Cena will stay in that spot until he retired. All they proved is that they value Bryan and they don't value Punk, which is hilariously depressing.


They Value Punk stop been so morbid will ya.


----------



## The_Jiz

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



VGooBUG said:


> Elbow injury and the y milked it the wholematch, im really surprised that bryan fans try to ignore it lol


They could have easily went down that route. Even Daniel Bryans finisher is a triangle armlock. 

Bryan won without taking advantage of Cena's elbow.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

We all know he won't be the new face of the company, but after tonight I have to give them credit. The product looks like it's going in the right direction for the first time in a long time.


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

I'm not sure Cena wasn't protected. The arm injury wasn't the factor, but it did play into the match. Cena can comeback and say he was working injured, which would be true. I don't dispute that he beat him clean though, and clearer than a lot of people have. I still don't buy into Bryan as the next guy though.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



hardyorton said:


> They Value Punk stop been so morbid will ya.


Where the fuck's his clean win over Cena then? Every time he beats Cena, it's in this backhanded, we're gonna let you win but not really because you're not good enough to definitively beat him way. That's not TRUE, LEGIT value. That's backhanded, you're only a star because we're desperate value.

As a matter of fact, where's his win over ANYONE on PPV who isn't Jericho the job boy? He's a world class loser at this point.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



VGooBUG said:


> They were milking the Elbow injury all night, he is probably just going away to get the elbow clear and then come back for cena/bryan 2 and probably win


I would put Rock vs Cena more clean than DB vs Cena because as the post above they kept milking that elbow when it was Rock vs Cena there was no injuries what so ever in the storyline both went full force Cena caught off guard nothing else.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



THANOS said:


> It wasn't the official christening of Bryan as the new top guy, *that won't come til Mania when Bryan goes over HHH*, but tonight certainly just told us that WWE see more potential in Bryan as the future top dog, then they did for anyone else that has ever gone against Cena while he's been top face.
> 
> Those other guys I'm talking about are Orton, Punk and Rock. Now some people will come in here and say well, technically, those other guys beat Cena clean in the past, but the fact is, in all of those wins, Cena was always protected in defeat.
> 
> Bryan beat Cena cleaner than Orton, Punk, and Rock, because he not only gave him his finisher uninterrupted, but he taunted him before he gave it to him squeaky CLEAN. There's no debating that AT ALL.
> 
> When Orton beat Cena in the past in the Hell in a Cell, he TAPPED out, but the ref didn't see it, so Cena was protected in defeat.
> 
> When Punk beat Cena at MITB'11, Cena was distracted by Vince and Johnny Ace, so again Cena was protected in defeat.
> 
> When Rock beat Cena at Mania 28, Cena was mocking the Rock's people's elbow and got caught with an "out of nowhere" rock bottom, so yet again Cena was protected in defeat.
> 
> This time, Bryan didn't even need to work on Cena's elbow to "protect" Cena in defeat, he just straight clocked him in the face with the most vicious knee I've seen thrown since KENTA, and he did it after taunting in Cena's face. He beat him cleaner than anyone has ever beaten Cena since he became top face, and this time Cena was NOT protected in defeat.


Are you a wizard?


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> We all know he won't be the new face of the company, but after tonight I have to give them credit. The product looks like it's going in the right direction for the first time in a long time.


He's going to become a star, a ME level star. He will win Cmapionships, be in massive feuds. No one is saying he's going to be the next Cena.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not going to replace Cena as the face of the company. Cena will stay in that spot until he retired. All they proved is that they value Bryan and they don't value Punk, which is hilariously depressing.


WWE value Punk dude unk2, they just know he's leaving soon so they won't build the company around him.



The_Jiz said:


> They could have easily went down that route. Even Daniel Bryans finisher is a triangle armlock.
> 
> Bryan won without taking advantage of Cena's elbow.


This is he EXACT point I'm trying to make. People have no clue how monumental this win actually was. It's not just another win and moment for a new big face. Nope. This is the christening of the new TOP FACE, and with the evidence I presented, I'm not sure how it can be reasonably argued. There was nothing unscrupulous about that win, and nothing Cena can use to protect his loss since Bryan didn't even need to take advantage of the elbow to win, it was TOTALLY clean, like when Sheamus beat Bryan at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



THANOS said:


> WWE value Punk dude unk2, they just know he's leaving soon so they won't build the company around him.


Leaving soon? What? He just came back. If you're talking about him retiring in 2015, that's so far away it isn't even worth discussing. I'm not talking about building the company around him, I'm talking about giving him a MOMENT. A *REAL* moment. There is absolutely ZERO reason that he should not have a clean win over Cena.

In 2011, when Punk was as hot as Bryan, what did they do? They HAD to make him win in this completely backhanded, bullshit way. The only reason he got that far was because he forced them into it. With Bryan, they just put him over just because they wanted to put him over. Bryan is now the strongest booked wrestler since Batista and Punk is a main event jobber.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

TBH, Bryan won't be the top guy of the company just by beating HHH at Mania. That's been done many times before and it really hasn't made a guy #1 since Batista in 2005 (and no, it didn't make Cena. Cena was already the top face by the time he faced HHH). He's on the right path, but he needs to do something truly huge, and just beating HHH (a heel for that matter) ain't gonna cut it. Right now the only things I could think of that would instantly make him the top guy would be beating Taker at Mania (which could backfire), or making Cena tap. Not that he needed to make Cena tap tonight. Him beating Cena 1-2-3 clean is a great start, but the true face of the company-making moment will be if he can make Cena tap out sometime down the line. Doesn't have to be at this coming Mania, but imo it needs to happen before Bryan can truly be "the" face of the company.

It's either that or Cena reduces to a part-timer schedule and Bryan becomes the face of the company by default.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Leaving soon? What? He just came back. If you're talking about him retiring in 2015, that's so far away it isn't even worth discussing. I'm not talking about building the company around him, I'm talking about giving him a MOMENT. A *REAL* moment. There is absolutely ZERO reason that he should not have a clean win over Cena.
> 
> In 2011, when Punk was as hot as Bryan, what did they do? They HAD to make him win in this completely backhanded, bullshit way. The only reason he got that far was because he forced them into it. With Bryan, they just put him over just because they wanted to put him over. Bryan is now the strongest booked wrestler since Batista.


Far away yes, but close enough that he can't have the company build around him. Bryan is, I believe, 32, wants to wrestle for probably as long as he can (maybe 10 more years or more?), and is over enough with the crowd that I think WWE just said screw it, let's run with him.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



THANOS said:


> Far away yes, but close enough that he can't have the company build around him. Bryan is, I believe, 32, wants to wrestle for probably as long as he can (maybe 10 more years or more?), and is over enough with the crowd that I think WWE just said screw it, let's run with him.


I AIN'T TALKING ABOUT THEM BUILDING THE COMPANY AROUND HIS ASS, I'M TALKING ABOUT BEATING CENA CLEAN. 

*ONCE*.

For the love of fucking Mary.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Not saying you're wrong, but we'll see what happens when Cena comes back full time.

As petty as it sounds, I just can't see them pushing their number one guy as someone who they say looks like a goat.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



The Sandrone said:


> TBH, Bryan won't be the top guy of the company just by beating HHH at Mania. That's been done many times before and it really hasn't made a guy #1 since Batista in 2005 (and no, it didn't make Cena. Cena was already the top face by the time he faced HHH). He's on the right path, but he needs to do something truly huge, and just beating HHH (a heel for that matter) ain't gonna cut it. Right now the only things I could think of that would instantly make him the top guy would be beating Taker at Mania (which could backfire), or making Cena tap. Not that he needed to make Cena tap tonight. Him beating Cena 1-2-3 clean is a great start, but the true face of the company-making moment will be if he can make Cena tap out sometime down the line. Doesn't have to be at this coming Mania, but imo it needs to happen before Bryan can truly be "the" face of the company.
> 
> It's either that or Cena reduces to a part-timer schedule and Bryan becomes the face of the company by default.


Lesnar? The Rock? not too many big stars left.


----------



## JohnnyC55

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

I agree that this was one of Cena's cleanest losses since becoming the top guy. It really says a lot about how WWE now value Bryan.


Although, in 2008 HHH beat Cena 100% clean, no excuses. Batista as well.


----------



## Banjo

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

John Cena will always be THE MAN until he's not. But 2A and 2B are clearly CM Punk and Daniel Bryan right now.

What a crazy world. How I long for 2007-2009 WWE!


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Lets take it one step at a time. Tonight he was established as one of the top dogs and will likely have his spot for quite some time.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



VGooBUG said:


> *Elbow injury* and the y milked it the wholematch, im really surprised that bryan fans try to ignore it lol


So? His elbow injury didn't come into play when he got kneed in the face and pinned clean in the middle of the ring. :lmao at you trying to bring up Cena's elbow injury even though that had no effect on the final outcome of the match. If Cena tapped in the middle of the ring then you would have an argument.


----------



## Hurricane24

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Better him than Punk.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

I'm sorry, but I'm not touching this thread with a 10 foot pole. You people can wave your dicks at each other all you want, but I'll be going elsewhere.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Why is the Rock in this discussion at all? Him beating Cena wasn't WWE trying to make him a star or face of the company. That was established in, oh I don't know, freaking 1998. 

But I agree with the premise. Bryan has more stock than anyone not named Cena.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Bryan definitely will be a big main event star now, I still see him in the Kurt Angle role though.


----------



## DinoBravo87

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Yep then everyone can start hating him on here. Isn't that how this scenario usually plays out?


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



Enterprise said:


> How is this not clean? Just because Cena was being an idiot doesn't mean he didn't get beat clean.


It's not dominant. Not a clear declaration of superior ability. Look at Silva getting knocked the fuck out recently, people still argue he is still miles above Weidman cause Weidman got lucky since Silva was taunting.

Bryan dominate Cena. No flourish of finish exchanges, no finish set up escapes, time to taunt followed by knocked the fuck out. The story of the match was clearly a passing of the torch, Cena realizing he can't be the guy anymore, and Bryan demanding the fire is his!


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

After that win tonight, if Cena's still number 1, then Bryan is 1B. You can't fucking tell me, after that SICK looking knee to the face, that he isn't going to be a main guy going forward. He beat Cena 100% clean, no one has done that truly in years, aside from HHH, Orton and Batista, and those were the main guys of the past 10 years. Straight up, no bullshit.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

That win caught me off guard. The new finisher is great. I am still not that convinced lol, but this will be Daniel Bryans year.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



KO Bossy said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm not touching this thread with a 10 foot pole. You people can wave your dicks at each other all you want, but I'll be going elsewhere.


:lmao I love it when you take everything so serious or you don't get you're own way.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Leaving soon? What? He just came back. If you're talking about him retiring in 2015...


But he's not retiring in 2015. Punk's contract is up in less than a year. Ever since he came back at Payback Punk has been 'different'. I'd wager he told WWE he isn't resigning a new contract. That would mean he is retiring by late spring/early summer of 2014.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> The only reason he got that far was because he forced them into it.


Probably not the greatest negotiating tactic in hindsight.




KO Bossy said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm not touching this thread with a 10 foot pole. You people can wave your dicks at each other all you want, but I'll be going elsewhere.


And yet you are so desperate for recognition you post your plans not to post here....cause that makes sense.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

It's more of a wait and see kind of thing. I think it would be cool if WWE took a chance and tried to make Bryan the face of the company. I thought they were going to push Punk as the #1 guy back in 2011 and 2012, and I was wrong. So I'm not going to jump to conclusions just yet.


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



ecabney said:


> So? His elbow injury didn't come into play when he got kneed in the face and pinned clean in the middle of the ring. :lmao at you trying to bring up Cena's elbow injury even though that had no effect on the final outcome of the match. If Cena tapped in the middle of the ring then you would have an argument.


if it was a non factor, they wouldnt have mentioned it at all, yet they kept talking about, and even wanted the doctor to check it out during the match. It was clearly something storyline wise was bothering him and made him perform at a lower level


----------



## VGooBUG

*DAniel bryan is more of a Foley than the top baby face to me*

WWE just loves to have him screwed, but they dont want him to have the title. they want him to chasemthe title, and they constantly make fun of his image which kinda devauls his championship appeal, ect.. Reminds me wayyyy too much of Mic Foley to me, not that its a bad thing. ITs a great thing, foley is a legend and will be remembered greatly, i just dont see him ever coming close to that number 1 main eventer. 

Anyone agree? Disagree?


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



THANOS said:


> It wasn't the official christening of Bryan as the new top guy, that won't come til Mania when Bryan goes over HHH, but tonight certainly just told us that WWE see more potential in Bryan as the future top dog, then they did for anyone else that has ever gone against Cena while he's been top face.
> 
> Those other guys I'm talking about are Orton, Punk and Rock. Now some people will come in here and say well, technically, those other guys beat Cena clean in the past, but the fact is, in all of those wins, Cena was always protected in defeat.
> 
> Bryan beat Cena cleaner than Orton, Punk, and Rock, because he not only gave him his finisher uninterrupted, but he taunted him before he gave it to him squeaky CLEAN. There's no debating that AT ALL.
> 
> When Orton beat Cena in the past in the Hell in a Cell, he TAPPED out, but the ref didn't see it, so Cena was protected in defeat.
> 
> When Punk beat Cena at MITB'11, Cena was distracted by Vince and Johnny Ace, so again Cena was protected in defeat.
> 
> When Rock beat Cena at Mania 28, Cena was mocking the Rock's people's elbow and got caught with an "out of nowhere" rock bottom, so yet again Cena was protected in defeat.
> 
> This time, Bryan didn't even need to work on Cena's elbow to "protect" Cena in defeat, he just straight clocked him in the face with the most vicious knee I've seen thrown since KENTA, and he did it after taunting in Cena's face. He beat him cleaner than anyone has ever beaten Cena since he became top face, and this time Cena was NOT protected in defeat.


No. Just no.

The only reasons Bryan beat Cena Clean:
1. Because Cena LET his girlfriend's sister's boyfriend let him beat him clean. The original booking was probably a dirty loss for Cena (where was Vince in this!!!)

People should be THANKING Cena for putting Bryan over clean, otherwise Bryan would've been another guy that couldn't man-mode John Cena.

The WWE have no intention of having Cena pass the torch, but Cena was doing Bryan a favor.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: DAniel bryan is more of a Foley than the top baby face to me*

Bryan's not gonna be top face, he just dosen't have that John Cena appeal. Cena's still got gas in the tank.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*

1. No Vince.
2. Bryan used a move that wasn't previously put over as a finisher beforehand
3. Orton was winning anyway, so nobody will remember he lost clean

I expect WWE had a dirty ending in mind, but Cena decided to do a favor for his girlfriend's sister's boyfriend. This means that WWE had no plans to make Bryan the next big thing, and that Cena was just doing Bryan a favor.


It kind of grates me, the amount of politics in wrestling. Even with Bryan's talent, he only got that clean win likely because Cena let him. If it were someone else, Cena would have been protected in loss and that person would still have lost the title.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: DAniel bryan is more of a Foley than the top baby face to me*

Bryan's not a Foley ffs. 

This forum does this every time. 

Clean shaven Bryan = "Chris Benoit"
Comedy Bryan = "Jobber like Santino"
Scruffy main event Bryan = "Just like Mick Foley!"

How about no? Bryan has nothing in common with Foley apart from that scruffy beard and hair that they forced him to have. Don't want him to win the title? He beat John Cena fucking clean. He made Orton tap out clean and he beat Sheamus clean. He's going places. This is all just to further a story and make Bryan even hotter. He'll get the title back. Just fucking wait.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*

I hope so because if they just decided that Bryan was going over clean anyway when they wouldn't even let Punk do it, that's pretty god damn pathetic. The sooner this win gets thrown on the backburner, the better.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Damn right he should be the top face. He's the most popular and most talented performer they have. Unlike most other wrestlers, Bryan can actually back up what he's saying and isn't all talk.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I hope so because if they just decided that Bryan was going over clean anyway when they wouldn't even let Punk do it, that's pretty god damn pathetic. The sooner this win gets thrown on the backburner, the better.


Yeah I must agree on this. Cena obviously has a lot of power in the company, as why let Bryan win clean, when it means less, when Punk was MUCH hotter during MITB 2011? Cena is generating lots of revenue for the company, so it's sensible that he controls his character's credibility somewhat, but it still sucks that Cena decides who beats him clean.

Then HHH beat him. Poor Punk lol.


----------



## celticjobber

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



LateTrain27 said:


> It seems very likely that Bryan might be the next face of the company. It now depends on WWE not booking him horribly and end up screwing up his push when he is super over (like they did Ryback last year.)


Daniel Bryan doesn't suck like Ryback (who is clumsy and wreckless in the ring, and the dude can barely wrestle), so I don't see that happening. 

And Ryback was only over as a novelty act. The fans didn't really give a shit about him other than when he said "feed me more!".


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



VGooBUG said:


> Elbow injury and the y milked it the wholematch, im really surprised that bryan fans try to ignore it lol


the elbow injury didn't play into the finish of the match

there is a million different ways they could have ended this but they decided to go with the clean win e.g vince could have come out, hhh pedigreeing cena, hhh awarding the match and title to bryan when cena cannot continue due to injury


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Can we stop comparing Bryan to Benoit now? Has all of this finally convinced you people that Bryan is different because he actually has a personality and is capable of delivering a promo?
Sorry, I'm just sick of how no matter what the guy does, you guys keep perpetrating the myth that he can't talk - which has always been complete fucking bullshit.

If he's going to be the main guy, enjoy it, revel in it, but don't keep pulling that shit where you erroneously compare him to a man who couldn't string two words together.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*



sesshomaru said:


> 1. No Vince.
> 2. Bryan used a move that wasn't previously put over as a finisher beforehand
> 3. Orton was winning anyway, so nobody will remember he lost clean
> 
> I expect WWE had a dirty ending in mind, but Cena decided to do a favor for his girlfriend's sister's boyfriend. This means that WWE had no plans to make Bryan the next big thing, and that Cena was just doing Bryan a favor.
> 
> 
> It kind of grates me, the amount of politics in wrestling. Even with Bryan's talent, he only got that clean win likely because Cena let him. If it were someone else, Cena would have been protected in loss and that person would still have lost the title.


Child, I do not care why. All that matters is that they did. Bryan is the best in the business...it should of been him vs Rock at WM 29. It should of been him all along dating back to a year. This is long overdue and as necessary as anything this industry stands for.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*

Bryan is way more over than Punk was.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*

And even after that, people are still going to bitch about cena just like they chant that he can't wrestle after all the incredible matches he had in the WWE


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*

His work in those matches weren't all that great..he almost broke Bryan's neck but Bryan made it seem seamless because he's one of the greatest workers in history.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

OP is blind.. Bryan spent the majority of the match focusing on Cenas elbow. It was LITERALLY the focal point of HHH, the ringside doctor and commentators.

I feel Bryan is getting a bigger push than CM Punk and Orton but The Rock, you got to be kidding me. And your argument for it is also fickle.

So I agree with your main point but your reasoning is terrible.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Cena was more protected in this match than any other.. When he lost to the likes of Orton and CM punk those guys went on winning streaks and when he lost to the rock the rock junked his belt he has had for over a decade and brought in the new era.

With Bryan its like Cenas loss doesn't even matter. They literally glossed over it like it was nothing. If it wasnt for Cena standing up and shaking his hand I would have forgot that Bryan won and figured I turned it there jsut in time to see Orton usher in his new reign with HHH.

All this did was let Cena get the heat off his back, forced Bryan to slap Cena and admit Cena can wrestle and then gives Cena a chance to slip away undetected to recover so that he can come back and save Bryan down the road and get the fans back.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

*Re: Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*

Cena fan talk like a child
Cena fan act like a child
OH! Cena fan IS a child.

Go sleep. It's way past your bedtime already.


----------



## apokalypse

*Daniel Bryan need to do this...*

Bryan should get screw again then Bryan must do this...next screwjob get screw by his best friend and he most trusted buddy. 






Bryan goes TV-14 on Mic and cry at same time...don't know why but i can imagine Punk and Daniel Bryan in that segment.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*



AthenaMark said:


> His work in those matches weren't all that great..he almost broke Bryan's neck but Bryan made it seem seamless because he's one of the greatest workers in history.


He's generally good in the ring when he wants to be (better then the average top babyface), but yeah, that was kinda scary. Good thing Cena didn't fuck that up, otherwise it would've been a piledriver.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Daniel Bryan will never surpass John Cena and for what its worth he will never surpass CM Punk or even Randy Orton.

WWE are merely pushing a guy who is hot property now and flavour of the month. He beat John Cena because Cena is going to be out for a period of time with an injury.

You have to think about this rationally. Cena and CM Punks mainstream profile is so much higher than Bryans and its near impossible that he will ever surpass them. Don't get me wrong Daniel Bryan is popular right now and why wouldn't WWE push him. But CM Punk is the longest reigning champion of the last 25 years surpassing everyone in between. Main evented many PPVs, consistently a high merch seller frequently outselling Cena and The Rock, main event calibre matches such as The Undertaker, The Rock and Brock Lesnar.

People need to stop getting carried away.


----------



## kingfunkel

We'll see what happens when the whole "yes" / "no" schtick gets old and stale. 

Also Daniel Bryan doesn't even have 1M followers on twitter, less than Zack Ryder and the Miz 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Balotelli_45

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Sadly bryan is just gonna be top dog until superman returns and overcomes the corporation


----------



## celticjobber

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



doinktheclowns said:


> Daniel Bryan will never surpass John Cena and for what its worth he will never surpass CM Punk or even Randy Orton.


DB is already more over than CM Punk has ever been aside from MITB 2011. CM Punk appeals to the hardcore fans, Daniel appeals to just about everyone from kids, to women, to the hardcore fans who respect his in-ring talent.

The crowd at Summerslam was practically quiet during Punk/Brock when compared to how they were basically on fire for Danielson during his match with Cena.


----------



## just1988

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

*I don't know about the new top dog but they certainly did make him last night and have thrust him into the top 5 currently full-time world stars.*


----------



## just1988

*Re: Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*



sesshomaru said:


> 1. No Vince.
> 2. Bryan used a move that wasn't previously put over as a finisher beforehand
> 3. Orton was winning anyway, so nobody will remember he lost clean
> 
> I expect WWE had a dirty ending in mind, but Cena decided to do a favor for his girlfriend's sister's boyfriend. This means that WWE had no plans to make Bryan the next big thing, and that Cena was just doing Bryan a favor.
> 
> 
> It kind of grates me, the amount of politics in wrestling. Even with Bryan's talent, he only got that clean win likely because Cena let him. If it were someone else, Cena would have been protected in loss and that person would still have lost the title.


*Everyone is going to remember that Bryan beat Cena clean, they did the whole streamers/confetti/fireworks thing as well. This is going to be a win that is remembered for a long time.
*


----------



## nmadankumar

*Re: Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Bryan is way more over than Punk was.


I dont think so, atleast not yet


----------



## Biast

*Re: Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Bryan is way more over than Punk was.


Not a chance in hell.


----------



## nmadankumar

*Re: Daniel Bryan need to do this...*

What the hell


----------



## The People's H2O

*Re: Daniel Bryan need to do this...*

DB need to stay away from HHH.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Cena was doing a favor for Bryan*

Bryan has no impact finisher. And Cena isn't tapping out. Bryan was always meant to win... deal with it. 

It wasn't a favor, it was WWE being fucking smart for once. Now we have a red hot main event feud.


----------



## Biast

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



celticjobber said:


> DB is already more over than CM Punk has ever been aside from MITB 2011. CM Punk appeals to the hardcore fans, Daniel appeals to just about everyone from kids, to women, to the hardcore fans who respect his in-ring talent.
> 
> The crowd at Summerslam was practically quiet during Punk/Brock when compared to how they were basically on fire for Danielson during his match with Cena.


Are you a retard? Punk/Lesnar received constant ''This is awesome'' chants while Bryan and Cena only got them in the end of their match... fpalm Blind smarks everywhere!

Here, watch a freaking video! I can't even hear the commentators talking from the crowds noise.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



sesshomaru said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> The only reasons Bryan beat Cena Clean:
> 1. Because Cena LET his girlfriend's sister's boyfriend let him beat him clean. The original booking was probably a dirty loss for Cena (where was Vince in this!!!)
> 
> People should be THANKING Cena for putting Bryan over clean, otherwise Bryan would've been another guy that couldn't man-mode John Cena.
> 
> The WWE have no intention of having Cena pass the torch, but Cena was doing Bryan a favor.


And you know this how exactly? I'm guessing you're just assuming here. Whereas, at least in my theory, I've listed actual evidence to base my assertions on, AND we have that HHH/IGN interview, which now looks to have been a promotional semi-true interview to build up Bryan to the public. Other than just the knowledge that Bryan and Cena are dating twin sisters, and Bryan saying that they "get along" but have "many differences" what other assertions do you have?


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

He'll the be the top face till Cena returns unfortunatly. Cena aint never dropping that top spot whilst he's still around


----------



## Cobalt

Dunno about being the outright top dog of the company but he has now established himself as a mainevent player and top dog.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

Cena's victory over Rock was the pinnacle of his face career. If it wasn't Bryan he'd be losing clean to Sheamus. 

This is just basically an acknowledgment that Cena's day as the undisputed top face are no longer. He's now in Hogan WM 6 mode. He's still the face of the company but others will get actual runs at it and not window dressing like Punk got last year.


----------



## SPCDRI

I loved that the match didn't end with a tap out from the injured elbow. That would have made Bryan look weak.

Instead...

DAT KNEE

:datass

YOU GOT KNOCKED DA FUCK OUT

:smokey


----------



## THANOS

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



GillbergReturns said:


> Cena's victory over Rock was the pinnacle of his face career. If it wasn't Bryan he'd be losing clean to Sheamus.
> 
> This is just basically an acknowledgment that Cena's day as the undisputed top face are no longer. He's now in Hogan WM 6 mode. He's still the face of the company but others will get actual runs at it and not window dressing like Punk got last year.


And I think none of Bryan's fans would complain about that. There's always room for a 1B, and even a 1C, and 1D. Let Bryan, Cena, Punk, an Orton ALL be #1 focuses of the company and promote the hell out of all of them. Then when Punk is getting ready to leave, use him to put over Dean Ambrose as yet another TOP LEVEL heel.


----------



## razzathereaver

Even if Cena is still going to be the top dog in the company once he returns, there's really no one closer to that status than Bryan now. Chances are, Cena is probably going to hang up the boots earlier than Bryan does, and with the uncertainty surrounding Punk's long-term future at WWE, I can only assume one thing: If Summerslam didn't establish Bryan as the top star, I'd say it was definitely the catalyst for that establishment somewhere down the line.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



THANOS said:


> And you know this how exactly? I'm guessing you're just assuming here. Whereas, at least in my theory, I've listed actual evidence to base my assertions on, AND we have that HHH/IGN interview, which now looks to have been a promotional semi-true interview to build up Bryan to the public. Other than just the knowledge that Bryan and Cena are dating twin sisters, and Bryan saying that they "get along" but have "many differences" what other assertions do you have?


Don't entertain him. CM Punk fans are angry that Bryan beat Cena man to man...not only beat him but beat the shit out of him at the end of that match. 

All of a sudden the Bellas are the reason he WON? HAHAHAHA...the girl Cena shot down on the show like a common ratchet hoe you pass off when she considereed marriage? Yeah right...Bryan won because he's the BEST IN THE INDUSTRY and the McMahons know it.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



VGooBUG said:


> if it was a non factor, they wouldnt have mentioned it at all, yet they kept talking about, and even wanted the doctor to check it out during the match. It was clearly something storyline wise was bothering him and made him perform at a lower level


Did the elbow come into play near the end of the match? No, quit coppin pleas. Cena got knocked clean as a whistle, no elbow work, no nothing.


----------



## PacoAwesome

I will never understand why Punk fans and Bryan fans always have to hate each other when Punk and Bryan are basically from the same mold and good friends. Makes no damn sense.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



VGooBUG said:


> Elbow injury and the y milked it the wholematch, im really surprised that bryan fans try to ignore it lol


the elbow injury didnt have anything to do with the finish tho. In fact when bryan attacked the elbow with the kicks and the labell lock cena was able to power through and still take it to bryan which is why he had to break out a new finisher to win.


----------



## Osize10

PacoAwesome said:


> I will never understand why Punk fans and Bryan fans always have to hate each other when Punk and Bryan are basically from the same mold and good friends. Makes no damn sense.


The attitude of a lot of Punk fans is sour. And there are a lot more punk fans than Bryan.


I just have to say...that match...it was everything I wanted. Brilliant. The may have given Punk-Lesnar an ovation but Jesus Christ Bryan was a ring god last night. Unreal. The psychology in the match was way underrated as well. 

I read somewhere Some people think Cesaro-Bryan was better. Not even close, and that match was an easy four stars. This one is hovering around the 4.5 - 5 range.

In my opinion a lot of people missed the brilliance of the ending...when they were slapping, Cena caved in mentally. And Bryan became aware exactly what Body part he needed to target. Wonderful.


----------



## checkcola

Exciting time for DB. Got to mainevent SS, got a clean win over Cena and now chasing two evil heels in Orton and HHH.


----------



## Bryan D.

Just like JBL said, a career and a superstar was made. He beat Cena clean in the middle of the ring and he just lost the title because Triple H's full of shit.

:HHH2

I want to see Orton with the title for a while, but Bryan's going to win the title, that's for sure. WM, perhaps?


----------



## Monday Night Raw

I can see Bryan winning it back.

True underdog


----------



## HeliWolf

Can't believe Bryan won the title. Can't believe how far he's come along.


----------



## Duke Silver

I'm still in shock. I thought that there was a good chance Bryan could win the title last night, but never clean. I never saw him winning the WWE Championship by knocking Cena's head off in a clean match.

Gotta give WWE props for having the balls to go through with that. It was such an epic moment.


----------



## English Dragon

Bryan is winning the RR.


----------



## Subbética2008

*Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

Massive support with no crowd division. Can talk, everybody that wrestle with him have his best match, relax, laid back guy that don't usually complain. And have beat Cena clean. I think it's clear that Bryan is gonna be the top face in WWE for the next years and it's totally deserved. 

You can't like him or not, but you can't avoid his sucess. If you're against this you're simply a hater that have not reasonable argument agains him.


----------



## PacoAwesome

English Dragon said:


> Bryan is winning the RR.


Yeah it has to be Bryan or Punk that wins RR. I can't see anyone else winning it that deserves it.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

-Best wrestler on the planet
-Getting thunderous reactions from the crowd
-Has backstage support as well
-Beat Cena clean as a babyface
-Going up against a heel HHH himself

It's obvious Daniel Bryan is being groomed as the next top babyface


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

Daniel Bryan is the best wrestler in the world. Everyone's arguments are invalid.


----------



## RebelArch86

Did anyone see that the main event is actually making news head lines! And the headlines are Daniel Bryan beats John Cena or Daniel Bryan new champ.

They're announcing his name to the public. Last time a title change was news worthy was MITB 2011.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*



LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Daniel Bryan is the best wrestler in the world. Everyone's arguments are invalid.


It's Hiroshi Tanahashi, but I guess your uneducated opinion is that of the Entertainment fans. (Y)


----------



## NO!

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

Tanahashi is really good but I'd pick Bryan over him as well.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> -Best wrestler on the planet
> -Getting thunderous reactions from the crowd
> -Has backstage support as well
> -Beat Cena clean as a babyface
> -Going up against a heel HHH himself
> 
> It's obvious Daniel Bryan is being groomed as the next top babyface


Pretty much.


----------



## Grimley

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*



Subbética2008 said:


> Massive support with no crowd division. Can talk, everybody that wrestle with him have his best match, relax, laid back guy that don't usually complain. And have beat Cena clean. I think it's clear that Bryan is gonna be the top face in WWE for the next years and it's totally deserved.
> 
> You can't like him or not, but you can't avoid his sucess. If you're against this you're simply a hater that have not reasonable argument agains him.


Well, if that's the bottom line cause Subbética2008 said so...
then what was the point of making a thread that will eventually have someone arguing against? :genius


----------



## insanitydefined

Japanese Puroresu said:


> It's Hiroshi Tanahashi, but I guess your uneducated opinion is that of the Entertainment fans. (Y)


unk2 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> It's Hiroshi Tanahashi, but I guess your uneducated opinion is that of the Entertainment fans. (Y)


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*



NO! said:


> Tanahashi is really good but I'd pick Bryan over him as well.


You've presented your opinion very nicely, respect.


----------



## redban

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

Faces of the company:

1) Hulk Hogan -- 6'6, 300 lbs
2) Bret Hart -- 6'0, 235 lbs
3) Stone Cold -- 6'1, 240 lbs
4) The Rock -- 6'3, 250 lbs
5) Brock Lesnar -- 6'3, 290 lbs
6) John Cena -- 6'1, 250 lbs
.
.
.
.
7) Daniel Bryan -- 5'7, 170 lbs


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

I wouldn't call him the best in the world, but I'll be damned if he isn't up there. Glad he kept the beard up there as well. To mention, it always feels cool to be rooting for someone since they debut in Nexus, and watch them continue up the path to this. 

It's an amazing story, and it can only get better. I liked seeing Punk up there, and now we can see some great moments with D-Bry. I'm really just hoping, so much that they don't ruin this. The crowd loves D-Bry. He appeals to the hardcore wrestling fans, and he appeals to the casual fans. He has, a simple, but a chant that goes through out the crowd. His merch does sell, and I swear if they gave a better shirt design for him, it would sell even more. Not to say his merch out now doesn't work, but I feel like it only works for a certain demographic. 

He gets great pops, and I feel like this is a huge call out for WWE to keep with him. Regardless, The American Dragon, The Bearded Underdog continues to ride on, and I'm loving every moment of it. :yes:


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

the writings on the wall, clear as day, everything about this has been changing of the guard, the psychology in the match told a grabbing the torch story.

The nay sayers are in denial or don't know wrestling very well.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> It's Hiroshi Tanahashi, but I guess your uneducated opinion is that of the Entertainment fans. (Y)


Sarcasm right over your head, brah. Also, get off your high horse.


----------



## Beatles123

The most important thing to remember here is that he got a legit clean as a whistle win over Cena. The belt is rightfully his, which means the universe will now acknowledge that he's a top guy, because he was ABLE to beat Cena. This, in turn, makes Orton and HHH look like true DICKS in the process. Especially since Bryan actually wanted to fight him. He WANTED to do it and instead was purely robbed. That's going to really make the moment he wins it back all the sweeter. It's called STORYTELLING and Bryan and Orton already have the history. Remember, It was by beating Orton that Bryan overcame his doubts and began to believe in himself. There's SO much they can do with that.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Can't wait for RAW.


----------



## THANOS

RebelArch86 said:


> Did anyone see that the main event is actually making news head lines! And the headlines are Daniel Bryan beats John Cena or Daniel Bryan new champ.
> 
> They're announcing his name to the public. Last time a title change was news worthy was MITB 2011.


Really? That's awesome man! Where have you been seeing and reading this?


----------



## CM Danielson

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



WhyMe123 said:


> Omfg. Do you guys listen to yourselves? Daniel Bryan the face of WWE? Are you f'n serious? He is totally unmarketable. At best he's a miscard star. Seriously guys quit drinking the kool aid and wake up to reality. This is a tramsitional period for the WWE until they can get someone with better looks, mic skills, charisma, and better build who can carry the company. It sure as hell aint former grocery bagger daniel bryan.


You have a right to your opinion, but clear denial on your part if you cannot see how amazing his popularity is with everybody, even casuals, not just the IWC he's a star in everyone's eyes...Except yours of course.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*



RebelArch86 said:


> The nay sayers are in denial or don't know wrestling very well.


Actually, it's because I know wrestling very well that I'm bright enough to know Bryan isn't the next top face of the WWE. He'll be A top name and star but he isn't carrying the company for any long extended period of time, sorry. He's be a transitional sort of top face more than anything, someone who can make up for a lack of Cena or whoever periodically. But at best, he'll be a Bret Hart or a Shawn Michaels level star, not a Hogan, Austin, Rock or even Cena level star. 

Daniel Bryan is simply getting his Eddie Guerrero/Chris Benoit sort of moment, and neither of those guys (Eddie is the better comparison since he and Bryan are a lot alike in every category) were top face material in the long run.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



WhyMe123 said:


> Omfg. Do you guys listen to yourselves? Daniel Bryan the face of WWE? Are you f'n serious? He is totally unmarketable. At best he's a miscard star. Seriously guys quit drinking the kool aid and wake up to reality. This is a tramsitional period for the WWE until they can get someone with better looks, mic skills, charisma, and better build who can carry the company. It sure as hell aint former grocery bagger daniel bryan.


I would agree with you if it was for the fact that he pinned Cena clean. Bryan's a star kid.


----------



## Bryan D.

RebelArch86 said:


> Did anyone see that the main event is actually making news head lines! And the headlines are Daniel Bryan beats John Cena or Daniel Bryan new champ.
> 
> They're announcing his name to the public. Last time a title change was news worthy was MITB 2011.


Seriously?


----------



## Londrick

https://news.google.com/news?ncl=dyP6n-vcKAuOabM0PoAkrVysSbUvM&q=daniel+bryan&lr=English&hl=en

LA times, Miami Herald, Baltimore Sun, etc. 

Don't know if they regularly report on wrestling or not but if not that's big.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



WhyMe123 said:


> Omfg. Do you guys listen to yourselves? Daniel Bryan the face of WWE? Are you f'n serious? He is totally unmarketable. At best he's a miscard star. Seriously guys quit drinking the kool aid and wake up to reality. This is a tramsitional period for the WWE until they can get someone with better looks, mic skills, charisma, and better build who can carry the company. It sure as hell aint former grocery bagger daniel bryan.


Terrible post.


----------



## WrestlinFan

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

He's a made man now, that's for sure. Face of the company may be pushing it a bit.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I don't know if Bryan is going to become the top guy, but he's certainly becoming a main eventer, the clean win last night shocked me.


----------



## Quasar

Duke Silver said:


> I'm still in shock. I thought that there was a good chance Bryan could win the title last night, but never clean. I never saw him winning the WWE Championship by knocking Cena's head off in a clean match.
> 
> Gotta give WWE props for having the balls to go through with that. It was such an epic moment.


I agree with this statement.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

I don't think so but it doesn't matter, he achieved what only The Rock (and Triple H IIRC but not sure) achieved since he became The Top guy with his Superman persona, Bryan beat him 100% clean with no interference or swerve endings (not counting Orton/Triple H cash in as that has nothing to do with Cena losing itself), even CM Punk didn't manage to do that. Bryan is a made man, arguably the Nr.2 guy right now but very hard to decide given how awesome Punk looked yesterday.


----------



## RebelArch86

THANOS said:


> Really? That's awesome man! Where have you been seeing and reading this?





Bryan D. said:


> Seriously?


Yahoo home page, and local News Journal as well as the google link above.


----------



## Jammy

Allow me to smark out for a moment. 

Bryan Danielson, indy vanilla midget, beat John fucking Cena clean in the middle of the ring, no shenanigans even after taunting him.

....Holy shit, whatever happens he is now a 1 time WWE champion, and from what it looks like will get his hands on the belt at a bigger occasion. On another note I don't think there needs to be 1 face of the company, I think Bryan will be a massive star, but there is always going to be room for guys like Cena/Orton/Punk. Cena will always have a top space, too many kids draw inspiration from him to just go away. It's going to be a shared space at the top, especially with so much new talent coming in, they have many feuds they can do. Great time to be a fan.


----------



## Osize10

Damnit I want the shield and punk to align with Bryan now...with Lesnar and Axel going the other way


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

Yeah ppl said the same about punk 2years ago,
yes he is gonna be a top face in the company in future but the claims made by his retarded marks of him being the next face of the wwe are just bullshit,
and even if bryan gets back the title,just wait for cena to comeback and regain it comfortably.


----------



## Hurricane24

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

And he can also resonate with casual fans unlike that street sleeping, garbage scrapping hobo from Chicago.


----------



## Bryan D.

The Shield pairing with Daniel Bryan wouldn't make sense. Their rivalry is very recent.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*



Kevin Lockard said:


> Actually, it's because I know wrestling very well that I'm bright enough to know Bryan isn't the next top face of the WWE. He'll be A top name and star but he isn't carrying the company for any long extended period of time, sorry. He's be a transitional sort of top face more than anything, someone who can make up for a lack of Cena or whoever periodically. But at best, *he'll be a Bret Hart* or a Shawn Michaels level star, not a Hogan, Austin, Rock or even Cena level star.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is simply getting his Eddie Guerrero/Chris Benoit sort of moment, and neither of those guys (Eddie is the better comparison since he and Bryan are a lot alike in every category) were top face material in the long run.


face of the company for 5 years, saved WWF from going out of business, grew the brand globally, yeah just transitional.

Austin face for 2 1/2 years, Er Ma Gahdz but he draws!!! at a time when even Diesel was drawing in WCW

All those guys except for Shawn were faces, the chosen protagonist for the companies main story line. Same as what Bryan is being groomed for.


----------



## Osize10

I DON'T CARE BOOK IT I HAVENT BEEN THIS EXCITED SINCE FOREVER


----------



## Beatles123

Os,you okay with the orton cash-in?


----------



## Osize10

Beatles123 said:


> Os,you okay with the orton cash-in?


Yeah man...I wanted it to happen that way for some time. If I was on my computer I'd dig up the post. Phase two now is a royal rumble win..,


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

All I'll say is that Bryan got to win the WWE Title cleanly. Whatever the future holds, and the immediate future does hold big things for him, the shorty who wrestled dudes in gymnasiums, got fired from the WWE twice and was made to lose his Wrestlemania debut in 18 seconds is etched in wrestling history forever. And ever. And ever........ and ever.

I can live with that.


----------



## Jakall

I've very loosely followed WWE the last few years. Last night was the first PPV I watched in a while mainly because I wanted to see Punk/Lesnar. 

I'm 28 and I haven't had a true emotional reaction to wrestling in over a decade if not longer. When HHH kicked Bryan and pedigreed him I had chills and SWERVE just blurted out of my mouth. At first I was slightly disappointed. I was glad Cena lost but then I was disappointed Bryan lost. But the more I've thought about it the more I've realized this could be huge if they do it right. Just please keep Cena out of it. They have the perfect cast for this if they use Bryan, Evolution and the Shield.


----------



## Smackdown Lights

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

WWE should really switch to the two hour format then only we would be able to judge the drawing power of DB.Its unlikely that RAW will ever score a 4.0 consistent rating again.


----------



## Bryan D.

Who thought that the guy who lost in the opening match of Wrestlemania in 18 seconds would 1 year later beat Cena clean for the title?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Scottish-Suplex said:


> All I'll say is that Bryan got to win the WWE Title cleanly. Whatever the future holds, and the immediate future does hold big things for him, the shorty who wrestled dudes in gymnasiums, got fired from the WWE twice and was made to lose his Wrestlemania debut in 18 seconds is etched in wrestling history forever. And ever. And ever........ and ever.
> 
> I can live with that.


Im pretty sure he wins it from Orton at the next ppv.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Who's winning the Rumble now, Bryan or Punk?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

TakeMyGun said:


> Who's winning the Rumble now, Bryan or Punk?


Who knows, but I think it will be CM Punk.


----------



## Quintana

TakeMyGun said:


> Who's winning the Rumble now, Bryan or Punk?


I have a feeling Punk winning has been the plan for a while now. Logically he's the best choice by far.


----------



## THANOS

FredForeskinn said:


> Im pretty sure he wins it from Orton at the next ppv.


I honestly hope he doesn't. I want to see Bryan getting constantly screwed out of title matches from here until the Rumble, so he can win the Rumble and go on to Mania to beat HHH for the title. How HHH is going to get the title between now and then I'm not sure, but I know he'll have it at some point. I'm guessing Orton will lose it to Rey?, maybe, who will then lose it to HHH at the Rumble. Either this scenario should play out, or Orton with HHH and the rest of the new corporation will screw Bryan all the way to the Rumble, Bryan will win it, and Bryan will go on to face corporate Orton for the title.


----------



## Starbuck

It's either going to be a Punk title chase or a Bryan title chase for the RTWM this year imo. Obviously whatever one it ends up being is odds on to take the Rumble. I guess that means either Punk/Lesnar or Bryan/HHH at Mania.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Bryans win over Cena eerily reminded me of Steve Austin beating HBK at mania 14. It's such a huge win, the hottest up and comer defeated the very top guy in such clean fashion, he dethroned Cena last night, same as Austin did HBK. If rumors are true about Cena taking time off it'll be even more like Austins win. Bryan dethroned the king last night man. This still feels surreal


----------



## Jammy

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Bryans win over Cena eerily reminded me of Steve Austin beating HBK at mania 14. It's such a huge win, the hottest up and comer defeated the very top guy in such clean fashion, he dethroned Cena last night, same as Austin did HBK. If rumors are true about Cena taking time off it'll be even more like Austins win. Bryan dethroned the king last night man. This still feels surreal


Unlike HBK, Cena is not going away. His Make-a-Wish thing is a massive deal, this is a different era, they are trying to promote themselves as a socially responsible organisation that gives back to the community, whatever happens Cena is a big part of that, and this loss won't change that.

Cena will continue to have his place at the top, rightfully so. But, I firmly believe there is room at the top for more than one person.


----------



## Subbética2008

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*



Grimley said:


> Well, if that's the bottom line cause Subbética2008 said so...
> then what was the point of making a thread that will eventually have someone arguing against? :genius



To have a debate xd. The fact I had that opinion can confront other ones xd


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

I don't know why people like a midget with a comedy parody character. I have understood the appeal of nearly every other over star in history but I don't get what people see in Bryan.

Orton and the new Corporate is exactly what WWE needs right now. Heel champs are always the best.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Bryan will have a good program going to Wrestlemania with or without the title IMO.


----------



## Crowdplzr

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/926033-daniel-bryan-discussion-thread-ii.html


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Idk about terrible, but guys like Cena, Orton, Punk all look like better wwe champions than Bryan would.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

No one can be a worse champion than Orton. No one. 

He was boring without the title. Now he has the title he'll be on TV more = seeing more of boring Orton.

Bryan deserves it. He can put on a 5 Star match with Justin Roberts ffs.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

CM BORK said:


> No one can be a worse champion than Orton. No one.
> 
> He was boring without the title. Now he has the title he'll be on TV more = seeing more of boring Orton.
> 
> Bryan deserves it. He can put on a 5 Star match with Justin Roberts ffs.




If Orton is so boring why has he constantly get huge pops for 2 years when he was stuck in the midcard? Why does he put on awesome matches? People still obviously like Orton. Don't get all butthurt because he over took over punks spot as the #2 guy and top heel now


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

When was the last time bryan did comedy? 

Bryan is obviously gonna separate himself even more from comedy considering what happened last night and evolve as a character into something more serious.

and you shouldn't be celebrating too much...Bryan will win it back eventually and get a proper reign after this fued is done...will prob go over both orton and HHH and whoever joins them.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

Even if you don't like him, I wouldn't call him a "midget". Bryan is 5'10, now compare that to some other champs:

Eddie Guerrero: 5'8

Chris Benoit 5'11

Chris Jericho 6'0

So maybe you prefer bigger champs like Kevin Nash prefers, but if you disregard Bryan for his height, you gotta disregard those other too, because there's not much difference in size


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

No, he wouldn't. Hopefully he regains the title after a meaningful Orton reign. Both guys are great, and, I will admit, it did kinda piss me off when Orton cashed in because I was marking for Bryan. However, Orton, now as a heel, will be much more interesting than he's been for the last 2 or 3 years, he will return to being the great heel Orton.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

You make a terrible poster.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

Well get over it OP, cuz he's gonna be champ again very soon.



xdoomsayerx said:


> If Orton is so boring why has he constantly get *huge pops* for 2 years when he was stuck in the midcard? Why does he put on *awesome matches*? People still obviously like Orton. Don't get all butthurt because he over took over punks spot as the #2 guy and top heel now


Two things Bryan does better than Orton right now, so how ironic you hate Bryan as champion.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Idk about terrible, but guys like Cena, Orton, Punk all look like better wwe champions than Bryan would.


Didn't realise it was a modelling competition. Really don't see how Bryan would be any different than the likes of HBK/Bret/Eddie/Benoit as champion. At least when he's in the main event you're virtually guaranteed a great match to end the ppv.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

Yes, the best wrestler on the planet would make a terrible WWE champion :ti


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

OP probably think Ryback or Mason Ryan should be champ, just because they're big muscleheads.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I don't know why people like a midget with a comedy parody character. I have understood the appeal of nearly every other over star in history but I don't get what people see in Bryan.
> 
> Orton and the new Corporate is exactly what WWE needs right now. Heel champs are always the best.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

THIS Daniel Bryan would've been a great WWE Champion and face of the company.










They should've let him have the "Corporate makeover" and then turned on Vince afterwards but they ruined him by making the beard part of his gimmick with the stupid "Respect The Beard", "The Beard is Here" shirts, etc.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

Match quality has nothing to do with whether or not you should be a champion. Bryan is boring as shit and impossible to take serious. The only reason he is over is because of a silly yes chant. Should Fandango also be a world champ because people dance to his theme? Should Hornswoggle be a champ?

Orton has more charisma without even saying a word than Bryan could have with a 30 minute promo. It is not something you can learn. Orton has "it" and with Cena out and Punk feuding with Heyman and Lesnar that only leaves Orton as a guy capable of carrying the belt.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

Man, Orton only has one notable reign as champion. His track record as a champion isn't all that great.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Slowhand said:


> Well get over it OP, cuz he's gonna be champ again very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Two things Bryan does better than Orton right now, so how ironic you hate Bryan as champion.




Ortons look, gimmick, charisma all surpass Bryan with ease. Plus I like Orton just as much as Bryan in ring wise.

A midget that looks like a garden nome screaming yes every minute shouldn't be a wwe champion. It looks terrible


----------



## Vyer

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Match quality has nothing to do with whether or not you should be a champion. Bryan is boring as shit and impossible to take serious. The only reason he is over is because of a silly yes chant. Should Fandango also be a world champ because people dance to his theme? Should Hornswoggle be a champ?
> 
> Orton has more charisma without even saying a word than Bryan could have with a 30 minute promo. It is not something you can learn. Orton has "it" and with Cena out and Punk feuding with Heyman and Lesnar that only leaves Orton as a guy capable of carrying the belt.


Yes match quality and your appeal to the crowd should be determing factors on whether you should be champion and that to me is the reason why he is involved in the title picture.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



TempestH said:


> THIS Daniel Bryan would've been a great WWE Champion and face of the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should've let him have the "Corporate makeover" and then turned on Vince afterwards but they ruined him by making the beard part of his gimmick with the stupid "Respect The Beard", "The Beard is Here" shirts, etc.


It would definitely would make the adult crowd take him more seriously , I agree this stupid the beard is here, respect the beard, give me a #$%*+ break. It's childish.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The only reason he is over is because of a silly yes chant.


which is why there were duelling "lets go bryan/lets go cena" chants the whole match last night and i cannot remember a time during a cena match that ever happened

i am sure wwe and vince are so stupid that they put a guy who is only over with a silly chant in the main event of their second biggest ppv of the year


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



xdoomsayerx said:


> If Orton is so boring why has he constantly get huge pops for 2 years when he was stuck in the midcard? Why does he put on awesome matches? People still obviously like Orton. Don't get all butthurt because he over took over punks spot as the #2 guy and top heel now


He gets huge pops because dem girls scream and orgasm over his body oiled fake tan carcass. That's it.

Awesome matches? :lmao Orton hasn't had an awesome match since the one with Chris Benoit. And that's because he was wrestling Chris Benoit. He puts on mediocre matches, even with the top guys. He doesn't give a shit any more, how much more obvious is it?

CM PUNK can be lower than Yoshi Tatsu in pecking order. He can be a jobber for life. True fans don't care, he'll continue to get the crowd chanting CM PUNK wherever he goes heel or face. Even he said he doesn't give a FUCK about who wins or loses.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Ortons look, gimmick, *charisma* all surpass Bryan with ease. Plus I like Orton just as much as Bryan in ring wise.
> 
> A midget that looks like a garden nome screaming yes every minute shouldn't be a wwe champion. It looks terrible


Ehhh. Orton doesn't have the crowd in the palm of his hand like Bryan does.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> It would definitely would make the adult crowd take him more seriously , I agree this stupid the beard is here, respect the beard, give me a #$%*+ break. It's childish.


About as childish as having a shirt that points to your crotch and says "THE CHAMP IS HERE" with a mini-title and the words RTIME=NOW on the back. They are doing it as a parody of Cena. In my estimation, this is the first step in the WWE trying to satirize Cena in hopes to test a new face for the company.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



TempestH said:


> THIS Daniel Bryan would've been a great WWE Champion and face of the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should've let him have the "Corporate makeover" and then turned on Vince afterwards but they ruined him by making the beard part of his gimmick with the stupid "Respect The Beard", "The Beard is Here" shirts, etc.


So you want him look the same way he did when he was coming out to crickets? No thanks.


----------



## CMSTAR

*Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

As it says in the title, is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan? and if so why?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Match quality has nothing to do with whether or not you should be a champion. Bryan is boring as shit and impossible to take serious. *The only reason he is over is because of a silly yes chant.* Should Fandango also be a world champ because people dance to his theme? Should Hornswoggle be a champ?
> 
> *Orton has more charisma without even saying a word than Bryan could have with a 30 minute promo.* It is not something you can learn. Orton has "it" and with Cena out and Punk feuding with Heyman and Lesnar that only leaves Orton as a guy capable of carrying the belt.





xdoomsayerx said:


> *Ortons* look, *gimmick, charisma all surpass Bryan with ease.* Plus I like Orton just as much as Bryan in ring wise.
> 
> A midget that looks like a garden nome screaming yes every minute shouldn't be a wwe champion. It looks terrible


Two of the worst posts I've ever read on this forum by far. I can't believe you both actually typed the bold parts out, and pressed "Submit Reply" feeling confident with it. Pretty embarrassing stuff to be honest.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



CMSTAR said:


> As it says in the title, is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan? and if so why?












Nah.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

Run while you can OP. This wont end well.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

I think Tyrion doesn't care much about Bryan. Might be wrong though.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

Me. Because I don't rate people based on in ring ability and that's all he's good at.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

Yeah of course are, but they are the vocal yet extremely miniscule minority, and, thus, their opinion is irreverent, and can be summoned up either as hipsters hating the thing everyone else loves, or guys with body/look fetishes who believe if a guy isn't huge, handsome and chiseled then he should be a jobber. Oh yeah, they can also be people who hate the WRESTLING part of wrestling, which is always funny to see.


----------



## Gimpy

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

Yes, there are people that don't like him. I think that what makes him really special from a fanbase perspective, though, is that the majority of fans in every demographic (kids, IWC, adults, casuals, women) all get behind him.


----------



## rabidwolverine27

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

:tyrion


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

I enjoy the character and the ring work!


----------



## Beatles123

Osize10 said:


> Yeah man...I wanted it to happen that way for some time. If I was on my computer I'd dig up the post. Phase two now is a royal rumble win..,


What was your reaction when he won clean? LOL! I was so happy, I knew you'd be too!


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



THANOS said:


> Two of the worst posts I've ever read on this forum by far. I can't believe you both actually typed the bold parts out, and pressed "Submit Reply" feeling confident with it. Pretty embarrassing stuff to be honest.


::lmao At people still saying that Bryan is only over because of the Yes chants, even though when they tried to give them to Del Rio yet the shit flopped.


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

On the IWC? No, he's like their Jesus.

But I do find him over rated. He's a great worker, a good character, has crowd support, but being all around good doesn't make you great if you know what I'm saying. There's a certain intangible that I don't see in him. It's little things like the smiling way he delivers promos, the way he cups the microphone. I feel somewhere that he hasn't found his sweet spot as far as teetering between the smiley comedian guy and his ultra serious mode. At times he just looks goofy to me. But then I watch a interview with him and that is how he really is, he does smile a lot and is a bit nerdish and kind of dry. Basically, it's his demeanor that I'm not really that big on, but he's clearly talented.


----------



## TheMizfitWF

Y'know, I'm very late on this, but I'm saying it because I can't keep it bottled in.

D-Bry hanging on after the suplex to hit the diving headbutt made me mark out and was one of the greatest spots in the entire match. Cena deserves so much credit for making Bryan look like an Adonis.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

I don't as a main eventer. He's a upper midcarder. Great wrestling ability, below average mic skills, terrible look and makes the wwe championship look like a disgrace. Easily the most overrated iwc wrestler at the moment, maybe even all time 

His marks make me even hate him more with the idiotic crap I hear.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

Are you a 12 year old? What kind of question is this?


----------



## FCP

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

I like him, just not nearly as much as everybody else. He is definitely growing on me though. Took me a while because the Team Hell NO got pretty boring after a while.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

I like him but i'm not a huge mark for him or anything, i'd put him in my top 5 i guess.


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

I hate these types of threads. No-one doesn't have any haters...Just go in Daniel bryan threads and you'll see them.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



xdoomsayerx said:


> If Orton is so boring why has he constantly get huge pops for 2 years when he was stuck in the midcard? Why does he put on awesome matches? People still obviously like Orton. Don't get all butthurt because he over took over punks spot as the #2 guy and top heel now


To be fair, Bryan was getting Orton level pops 6 months ago when he was jobbing to Big E Langston and Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## CMSTAR

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> Are you a 12 year old? What kind of question is this?


the reason i ask the question is because i genuinely haven't heard anyone say a bad thing about him and wanted to know if there was people out there that didn't like him, now bore off you lemon.


----------



## Beatles123

If anyone has the match...send me a PM.


----------



## DanM3

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

Orton is boring as fuck. If you want a bland in ring performer and someone who talks slowly on the mic then ortons your man. Bryan is so much better then orton on every level


----------



## Biast

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

I just don't care about him...


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



CMSTAR said:


> the reason i ask the question is because i genuinely haven't heard anyone say a bad thing about him and wanted to know if there was people out there that didn't like him, *now bore off you lemon*.


:clap


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



THANOS said:


> Two of the worst posts I've ever read on this forum by far. I can't believe you both actually typed the bold parts out, and pressed "Submit Reply" feeling confident with it. Pretty embarrassing stuff to be honest.


I don't know. I'd say Orton is more charismatic than Bryan and that's not a knock on Bryan at all because he has quite a bit of it himself.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

He has haters, the usual butch who "still" think he's over for his Yes Chant, that he's a Midget (the type who like 6"8 muscle bound freaks) but yeah so little that the ones who make the hate threads you can tell straight away who they are.

He's the most over superstar right now, Best in ring worker they have and he makes money WWE. What more do you want.


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

How is a guy as over with the crowd as Bryan a bad champion? 

Anyway, sooner or later he will be the champion, he deserves it.


----------



## DOPA

At the very least Bryan has cemented himself as a main event player now. He's a made man. As someone who's been pulling for Bryan to succeed ever since he got to WWE (I didn't know of the Indy's then sue me) I'm so happy for the success Bryan is getting and I'll be pulling for Bryan to get the strap once again and a proper title run (Y).


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

I will take a little D-bry and Orton in the spotlight over Cena and Punk for a few months, yes, please and thank you!


----------



## Happenstan

Starbuck said:


> It's either going to be a Punk title chase or a Bryan title chase for the RTWM this year imo. Obviously whatever one it ends up being is odds on to take the Rumble. I guess that means either Punk/Lesnar or Bryan/HHH at Mania.



If Mania is Bryan/HHH _for the title_, then HHH *will* book himself as the main event. Bryan headlining Mania next year against HHH will cause mass suicides among fans and wrestlers alike. This place could be hilarious if this comes to pass.


----------



## Rvp20

TheMizfitWF said:


> Y'know, I'm very late on this, but I'm saying it because I can't keep it bottled in.
> 
> D-Bry hanging on after the suplex to hit the diving headbutt made me mark out and was one of the greatest spots in the entire match. Cena deserves so much credit for making Bryan look like an Adonis.


And when they started bitch slapping each other and bryan just went nuts


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



Choke2Death said:


> I don't know. I'd say Orton is more charismatic than Bryan and that's not a knock on Bryan at all because he has quite a bit of it himself.


I'm a Orton fan but I don't know about that. 

Bryan making a terrible champion, only a troll or a dumbass would make a thread like this.
Okay a Wrestler who's over, who wrestles top quality matches, the kids and women love him, his t-shirts sell.
Yeah that's not Champion material.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



Choke2Death said:


> I don't know. I'd say Orton is more charismatic than Bryan and that's not a knock on Bryan at all because he has quite a bit of it himself.


On the mic in his legend killer days, and even during the beginning of his Viper gimmick vs the McMahon's, I may be inclined to agree with you certainly friend. But at this point in time, both on the mic and inring, Bryan is more charismatic than Orton. This is not to say Orton is uncharismatic because that would be stupid for anyone to say. He is certainly extremely charismatic (in the ring) and has great presence in segments, but in his current form he just isn't more charismatic overall than Bryan.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



hardyorton said:


> He has haters, the usual butch who "still" think he's over for his Yes Chant, that he's a Midget (the type who like 6"8 muscle bound freaks) but yeah so little that the ones who make the hate threads you can tell straight away who they are.
> 
> He's the most over superstar right now, Best in ring worker they have and he makes money WWE. What more do you want.


Mic skills would be nice.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

I certainly don't dislike him, but he's massively over rated by some on here. In my eyes he'll never be as good or as interesting as Punk, but then neither will most on the roster.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

*Daniel Bryan would make an awesome champion. Imagine him keeping the belt for a year and him putting on a 4*+ match with 11 different guys, it'd be great for the title to be associated with such great matches, always knowing that when the titles on the line, you're going to get a great match.*


----------



## xdoomsayerx

THANOS said:


> Two of the worst posts I've ever read on this forum by far. I can't believe you both actually typed the bold parts out, and pressed "Submit Reply" feeling confident with it. Pretty embarrassing stuff to be honest.




Not even close, try reality pal. The Bryan marks saying shit like "he should be face of the company" "he's better than HBK" is a lot more laughable. Bryan is more of a upper midcarder than main eventer. HHH and Orton turning heel was a bigger deal than Bryan winning the title last night. Bryan HAS gotten over from the yes and no chants. That's clear as fucking day.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



ecabney said:


> So you want him look the same way he did when he was coming out to crickets? No thanks.


What's wrong with that? Not confident in his abilities to make people care about him without that ridiculous comedy beard to prop him up? unk2


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Not even close, try reality pal. The Bryan marks saying shit like "he should be face of the company" "he's better than HBK" is a lot more laughable. Bryan is more of a upper midcarder than main eventer. *HHH and Orton turning heel was a bigger deal than Bryan winning the title last night.*


If you honestly believe that in your heart of hearts, then I don't know what to tell you? Keep in mind HHH never turned heel to put over Punk, so if he's doing it now, it's definitely to put over Bryan. Both Orton and HHH's turns were 100% to put over Bryan and build him up, and nothing else. 

The last thing you should be saying now, is for me to live in reality, when the reality of the matter is, Bryan is the most over superstar in the entire company with all demographics, is the only person (other than HHH) to beat Cena in that kind of dominating fashion, and is now poised to be pushed as the next big thing feuding with a guy who hasn't turned heel in almost a decade, who only turned to put Bryan over. 

And that is not a figment of my imagination, it's just a fact of life dude.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Mic skills would be nice.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

So it seems these threads of Orton vs Bryan and who is better will be the new norm for weeks or months.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

I didn't dislike him before but his marks are just SO . FUCKING . ANNOYING .

And besides, I don't think he has a place in the WWE title picture
Reasons:

1.Doesn't look the part. His marks can rage as much as they want but it's important
2.He's not good on the mic
3.I don't find him charismatic _*enough*_
4.While he is good in the ring, he's highly overrated by most people and isn't really that much better (if at all) than other talent


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*

you're a terrible poster. I guess you and Bryan have something in common now.....well except you don't because Bryan rules and you don't.


----------



## ironyman

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

Daniel and the Wyatts are the only reason I even bother to turn on RAW.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



MaybeLock said:


> How is a guy as over with the crowd as Bryan a bad champion?


Because he isn't *C*hicago *M*ade.


----------



## hardyorton

Warrior said:


> Who knows, but I think it will be CM Punk.


I think it be Punk as Well. I wouldn't be surprised if they threw The WHC on Bryan for him to rebuild it and make it special again. I think it be a step down really. A match with Triple H would be great if he went over. But i'm a little bit iffy if the H will put him over.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Bryan would have made a terrible champion*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What's wrong with that? Not confident in his abilities to make people care about him without that ridiculous comedy beard to prop him up? unk2


The guy who beat Cena clean  Go cry now.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



Fandanceboy said:


> I didn't dislike him before but his marks are just SO . FUCKING . ANNOYING .
> 
> And besides, I don't think he has a place in the WWE title picture
> Reasons:
> 
> 1.Doesn't look the part. His marks can rage as much as they want but it's important
> 2.He's not good on the mic
> 3.I don't find him charismatic _*enough*_
> 4.While he is good in the ring, he's highly overrated by most people and *isn't really that much better (if at all) than other talent*



It's FAN-DONG-HO.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

THANOS said:


> If you honestly believe that in your heart of hearts, then I don't know what to tell you? Keep in mind HHH never turned heel to put over Punk, so if he's doing it now, it's definitely to put over Bryan. Both Orton and HHH's turns were 100% to put over Bryan and build him up, and nothing else.




Disagree, Wwe NEEDED a major heel turn last night especially because there 2 top heels turned face recently (Punk and Henry) ... Look at all their faces going into last night: 

Cena
Orton
HHH
Punk
Bryan
RVD
Henry
Christian
Big Show
Rhodes
Kane

There's obviously something wrong with all those guys being faces. I know their building Bryan up , but saying shit like they only turned because of Bryan is 100% flat out wrong. You seriously saying Del Rio should be the #1 heel? :lmao get real.


----------



## DOPA

Happenstan said:


> If Mania is Bryan/HHH _for the title_, then HHH *will* book himself as the main event. Bryan headlining Mania next year against HHH will cause mass suicides among fans and wrestlers alike. This place could be hilarious if this comes to pass.


In all honesty if either Bryan or Punk main event Mania 30 (which is unlikely I know) then as a fan of both of them I'd be extremely happy.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



Fandanceboy said:


> I didn't dislike him before but his marks are just SO . FUCKING . ANNOYING .
> 
> And besides, I don't think he has a place in the WWE title picture
> Reasons:
> 
> 1.Doesn't look the part. His marks can rage as much as they want but it's important
> 2.He's not good on the mic
> 3.I don't find him charismatic _*enough*_
> 4.While he is good in the ring, he's highly overrated by most people and isn't really that much better (if at all) than other talent


You are a eejit.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



CMSTAR said:


> the reason i ask the question is because i genuinely haven't heard anyone say a bad thing about him and wanted to know if there was people out there that didn't like him, now bore off you lemon.


You must be living under a rock than, obviously there are tons of people that don't like him.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

Of course. I know KO Bossy doesn't like Bryan at all.


----------



## THANOS

xdoomsayerx said:


> Disagree, Wwe NEEDED a major heel turn last night especially because there 2 top heels turned face recently (Punk and Henry) ... Look at all their faces going into last night:
> 
> Cena
> Orton
> HHH
> Punk
> Bryan
> RVD
> Henry
> Christian
> Big Show
> Rhodes
> Kane
> 
> There's obviously something wrong with all those guys being faces. I know their building Bryan up , but saying shit like they only turned because of Bryan is 100% flat out wrong


There's nothing wrong about it. HHH hasn't been heel in almost 10 years, and didn't even turn to put over Punk in 2011, yet does it now revolving around a Bryan centric storyline, and after he become the only guy, other than HHH himself, to cleanly beat Cena in total dominating fashion, where Cena was NOT protected in the loss. The only other person Orton could have turned heel on is Punk, but he did it on Bryan because WWE are confident in Bryan enough that they feel Orton will actually be heavily booed because of this.


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

*I'm not a fan neither do I like him but he's fantastic in the ring.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I hope Punk gets the main event slot at Mania next year, I love Bryan and all, but I think Punk/Lesnar II needs to headline that show.


----------



## checkcola

If Taker is healthy and they do Cena/Taker, that's the final match of the night.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



Crusade said:


> Of course. I know KO Bossy doesn't like Bryan at all.


Actually Bossy loves him as American Dragon, he just doesn't care for the bearded yes! gimmick. I can't say I blame the guy, because I want to see a more serious side of Bryan now as well, and I think with the way things went down last night, a serious Bryan is exactly what we're going to get.


----------



## WSM111

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

Count me among those who don't view Daniel Bryan as the face WWE should be built around. I enjoyed Bryan's work during last summer's AJ storyline, and during the Team Hell No run. I thought he and Kane had excellent chemistry. 

I haven't enjoyed his work in the last month. I thought he looked like a Price Is Right contestant bounding down the aisle, when Cena announced who he would face at Summer Slam. The rest of the month was too much of a warmed over re-hash of Austin/McMahon, only Austin actually looked the part of the anti-hero. 

It's also unrealistic to have Bryan having any kind of sustained offense vs. sizeable opponents....can't imagine him holding his own vs. Lesnar, for example.

And finally, his mic-work is a bunch of screaming YES or NO!

I think he's better suited for a supporting upper mid-card role.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



hardyorton said:


> You are a eejit.


And you need to google "indefinite article"


----------



## xdoomsayerx

THANOS said:


> There's nothing wrong about it. HHH hasn't been heel in almost 10 years, and didn't even turn to put over Punk in 2011, yet does it now revolving around a Bryan centric storyline, and after he become the only guy, other than HHH himself, to cleanly beat Cena in total dominating fashion, where Cena was NOT protected in the loss. The only other person Orton could have turned heel on is Punk, but he did it on Bryan because WWE are confident in Bryan enough that they feel Orton will actually be heavily booed because of this.




HHH didn't turn in 11 because of his awful fued with Kevin Nash (who needed to be heel) That's clear as day. You're just severely overrating Bryan. Plus the plan for awhile was to turn HHH heel for his McMahon fued. Not for Bryan.


----------



## THANOS

TakeMyGun said:


> I hope Punk gets the main event slot at Mania next year, I love Bryan and all, but I think Punk/Lesnar II needs to headline that show.


I'd be fine with that. Punk deserves it unequivocally. However I would rather see Punk/Austin main event Mania than Punk/Lesnar.


----------



## redban

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

I can't get over his diminutive size.

Call me old school, but I feel wrestlers need to look the part.


----------



## THANOS

xdoomsayerx said:


> HHH didn't turn in 11 because of his awful fued with Kevin Nash (who needed to be heel) That's clear as day. You're just severely overrating Bryan. Plus the plan for awhile was to turn HHH heel for his McMahon fued. Not for Bryan.


Do you honestly believe feuding with washed up and crippled Nash was so important that HHH had to remain face? I really hope you don't think that way. HHH could have easily turned heel once Nash was deemed unable to compete yet he decided not to. Any monkey could see that HHH remaining face during that feud undermined all of Punk's momentum, so it's obvious that the "powers that be" decided they didn't want to go in that direction with Punk.

This time however he did turn heel and it was most definitely for the sole purpose of putting over Bryan. After Bryan's dominating clean victory over Cena last night, I'm not sure how we are even debating this.


----------



## zanman720

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

Face of the Company? yes...Yes....YES! YES! YES!

haha, ever since he started doing that, he's been beginning to pick up more and more of a fan base. Every thing he says and does always gets a reaction. It's been destined for a while now. And here we have him having a small feud with Cena, and he gets bigger pops than the poster boy of the WWE. Heck in last night's match, the cheers cena got were miniscule to the reactions Daniel Bryan got. If they're worried about Talent, they shouldn't...Bryan has it. If they're worried about him being over with the fans...Then simply watch during any of his matches in the past few months....legitimately, the entire crowd gets involved. He easily could be the face of the company..

But then again, that's not up to us. And to say that he officially is...would be premature in my opinion.

But i say there's a strong possibility that the clean win was a sign.


----------



## tonsgrams

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

Nope and CM Punk marks are much more annoying than Bryan marks.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

Yeah, I don't like him much. He's fantastic in the ring, but he needs a much better character. His look is a joke, he doesn't carry himself well at all. It's as if he has no self-confidence in his ability. Bland personality, and I find "Yes" really annoying at this point. But he's over as fuck with the chant, so there's that. Can't fault that even if I wanted to.


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

They are grooming him to be huge I hope.


----------



## Pycckue

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

thats one ugly face of the company.


----------



## Dragzila

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

It's not like I don't like him, I just don't find him interesting enough.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

I like Bryan Danielson. I detest the Daniel Bryan character, on the other hand. He's a stupid, and quite frankly, insulting character. His entire existence says to me that the WWE figured "hey, who cares about putting any thought into this guy? Let's just make him grow a beard and let him do this chant, and he'll get over. And the audience will love it." What exactly is the character? He's a guy with a beard that chants YES. Can he wrestle? Yeah, but so can anyone else on the roster. He's never presented as a wrestling machine, he's just a regular guy with a catchphrase and beard. I'm sorry, but that's insulting. It shows a total lack of effort by creative. I'd expect these ideas from a kindergartener, not a company of professionals.

His mic skills are very hit and miss. Last Monday showed they can be good, but he's missing that extra fluidity and natural delivery that a guy like a Rock or CM Punk has. I never really feel its Daniel Bryan saying these things, its Bryan Danielson playing Daniel Bryan saying them. And there are a lot of promos he's cut that have been either bad or forgettable. Of course, having them devolve into a YES chant is irritating as well.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



THANOS said:


> Actually Bossy loves him as American Dragon, he just doesn't care for the bearded yes! gimmick. I can't say I blame the guy, because I want to see a more serious side of Bryan now as well, and I think with the way things went down last night, a serious Bryan is exactly what we're going to get.


Yep. I'm hoping for the same thing.



Crusade said:


> Of course. I know KO Bossy doesn't like Bryan at all.


What Thanos said.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



KO Bossy said:


> What Thanos said.


Oh fair enough. And yeah, I reckon we are getting a more serious Bryan now which will be awesome.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

The amount of dick sucking Daniel Bryan marks are doing is astounding. I can't believe the amount of dick sucking in this thread.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Daniel Bryan or the next face of WWE*

Unlikely. You guys should just get use to the fact that as long as Cena has big money matches on the board he's face of the company and when he turns well that's 2 more years as the top dog.


----------



## Starbuck

THANOS said:


> Do you honestly believe feuding with washed up and crippled Nash was so important that HHH had to remain face? I really hope you don't think that way. HHH could have easily turned heel once Nash was deemed unable to compete yet he decided not to. Any monkey could see that HHH remaining face during that feud undermined all of Punk's momentum, so it's obvious that the "powers that be" decided they didn't want to go in that direction with Punk.
> 
> This time however he did turn heel and it was most definitely for the sole purpose of putting over Bryan. After Bryan's dominating clean victory over Cena last night, I'm not sure how we are even debating this.


HHH didn't turn in 2011 because the End of an Era HIAC match with Taker was the plan and was always the plan. They weren't going to and didn't deviate from that. Punk didn't get booked over Cena because Cena/Rock had already been booked and they weren't going to push somebody as a new top guy when their current top guy was set for the biggest match of his career. Punk's push in 2011 wasn't expected or planned and they weren't prepared to deviate from what they did have planned in order to accommodate him. Wrestlemania 28 was always Rock/Cena and HHH/Taker. They weren't taking chances with either Cena or HHH to jeopardise that. 

The key difference between Punk's push and Bryan's? The latter has clearly been thought out and the end game of the storyline has a lot of wiggle room to slot Bryan in if they choose to go in that direction. There is no obvious match for HHH come Mania XXX so he had the freedom to turn and he did. It's still a huge decision and the fact that they have incorporated Bryan into speaks volumes about how they feel about him though, there's no doubt about it.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

THANOS said:


> Do you honestly believe feuding with washed up and crippled Nash was so important that HHH had to remain face? I really hope you don't think that way. HHH could have easily turned heel once Nash was deemed unable to compete yet he decided not to. Any monkey could see that HHH remaining face during that feud undermined all of Punk's momentum, so it's obvious that the "powers that be" decided they didn't want to go in that direction with Punk.
> 
> This time however he did turn heel and it was most definitely for the sole purpose of putting over Bryan. After Bryan's dominating clean victory over Cena last night, I'm not sure how we are even debating this.


It was to HHH, he's best friends with Nash and everyone knows HHH caters to his buddies..... But

just agree to disagree, anything you say I'm not buying into.... Typical Bryan mark. I don't think Bryan is a big time star or main eventer and nothing will change that. End of discussion.


----------



## Londrick

xdoomsayerx said:


> HHH didn't turn in 11 because of his awful fued with Kevin Nash (who needed to be heel) That's clear as day. You're just severely overrating Bryan. *Plus the plan for awhile was to turn HHH heel for his McMahon fued. Not for Bryan.*


This. They're just using Bryan to get the fans to boo HHH/Orton. Once that's established they're gonna move on to Vince and Cena or whoever else Vince picks as his guy.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust

Ash Ketchum said:


> The amount of dick sucking Daniel Bryan marks are doing is astounding. I can't believe the amount of dick sucking in this thread.


I can confirm. I am dick sucking Daniel Bryan mark.


----------



## DOPA

Starbuck said:


> HHH didn't turn in 2011 because the End of an Era HIAC match with Taker was the plan and was always the plan. They weren't going to and didn't deviate from that. Punk didn't get booked over Cena because Cena/Rock had already been booked and they weren't going to push somebody as a new top guy when their current top guy was set for the biggest match of his career. Punk's push in 2011 wasn't expected or planned and they weren't prepared to deviate from what they did have planned in order to accommodate him. Wrestlemania 28 was always Rock/Cena and HHH/Taker. They weren't taking chances with either Cena or HHH to jeopardise that.
> 
> The key difference between Punk's push and Bryan's? The latter has clearly been thought out and the end game of the storyline has a lot of wiggle room to slot Bryan in if they choose to go in that direction. There is no obvious match for HHH come Mania XXX so he had the freedom to turn and he did. It's still a huge decision and the fact that they have incorporated Bryan into speaks volumes about how they feel about him though, there's no doubt about it.


Very true. Well said.

On another note: I can't get over HHH's smug face in that picture :lmao.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

A more serious Bryan?

I'll never be able to take Bryan seriously until he stops with the "Yes" shouting. But, it unfortunately looks like that'll be with him until the end of his career.


----------



## 256097

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*

Kevin Nash.... Dem vanilla midgets running wild.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



KO Bossy said:


> I like Bryan Danielson. I detest the Daniel Bryan character, on the other hand. He's a stupid, and quite frankly, insulting character. His entire existence says to me that the WWE figured "hey, who cares about putting any thought into this guy? Let's just make him grow a beard and let him do this chant, and he'll get over. And the audience will love it." What exactly is the character? He's a guy with a beard that chants YES. Can he wrestle? Yeah, but so can anyone else on the roster. He's never presented as a wrestling machine, he's just a regular guy with a catchphrase and beard. I'm sorry, but that's insulting. It shows a total lack of effort by creative. I'd expect these ideas from a kindergartener, not a company of professionals.
> 
> His mic skills are very hit and miss. Last Monday showed they can be good, but he's missing that extra fluidity and natural delivery that a guy like a Rock or CM Punk has. I never really feel its Daniel Bryan saying these things, its Bryan Danielson playing Daniel Bryan saying them. And there are a lot of promos he's cut that have been either bad or forgettable. Of course, having them devolve into a YES chant is irritating as well.


I will always respect your opinion, and a lot of that I agree with. I will say this; had I not followed Bryan for so long dating back to his Round Robin victory of Low Ki way back in the early 2000s, and seen everything the man has done in a very lengthy career, I would probably view him how I view Ziggler. As an excellent in ring worker who, though he has a lot of talent, I don't really care about. I don't dislike him like I do guys like Del Rio, Swagger, Big Show, and Cena, and are instead largely apathetic about the man. 

But fortunately I have seen so much of Bryan and have seen his ROH title reign and how entertaining he was there, and my brain and I guess heart will never let me forget that. So even though sometimes I cringe myself at the character he's been reduced to, and wish the shouting and goofy look would be eradicated, I can't help but always root for the guy and just hope that he's eventually able to be the best Bryan he can be. This is one instance where it may actually be much better for him to play a character much closer to his real personality, whereas with Cena, killing his rap gimmick is pretty much what got him booed in the first place. I guess after actually considering what I just typed out, maybe muting the goofiness is not a good idea for Bryan? Well I guess we'll have to see.


----------



## Osize10

I took Bryan seriously from day 1, and after he kicked in Cena's head, I will continue to take him seriously.

That performance in the main event last night squashes the few who continue to try to make Bryan an issue of intellectual vs. non-intellectual wrestling. Get over it and celebrate the awesome matches we will be treated to. If you can't enjoy a legit 4+ star main event wrestler, it's about time you shut your mouth. We need to start locking people out of this thread b/c it always turns into a broken record. And we get the same people who turn a blind eye to the more alarming ridiculousness of Punk marks.

Get. over. it.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



THANOS said:


> I will always respect your opinion, and a lot of that I agree with. I will say this; had I not followed Bryan for so long dating back to his Round Robin victory of Low Ki way back in the early 2000s, and seen everything the man has done in a very lengthy career, I would probably view him how I view Ziggler. As an excellent in ring worker who, though he has a lot of talent, I don't really care about. I don't dislike him like I do guys like Del Rio, Swagger, Big Show, and Cena, and are instead largely apathetic about the man.
> 
> But fortunately I have seen so much of Bryan and have seen his ROH title reign and how entertaining he was there, and my brain and I guess heart will never let me forget that. So even though sometimes I cringe myself at the character he's been reduced to, and wish the shouting and goofy look would be eradicated, I can't help but always root for the guy and just hope that he's eventually able to be the best Bryan he can be. This is one instance where it may actually be much better for him to play a character much closer to his real personality, whereas with Cena, killing his rap gimmick is pretty much what got him booed in the first place. I guess after actually considering what I just typed out, maybe muting the goofiness is not a good idea for Bryan? Well I guess we'll have to see.


Yeah, but I respect the fact that even though you love the guy, you can acknowledge when he does something that you don't feel is up to snuff. Its a fair attitude, and one that I myself accepted a long time ago (which is why I advocate it). My favorite wrestler of all time is Steve Austin. However, I can still admit that I didn't like the what chants and really wasn't a fan of the goofy comedy he was doing with Vince in 2001 after the Power Trip ended (like singing songs, giving hugs, etc). I get driven crazy by a few people on this site who somehow believe that just because its Bryan doing it, its incredible. That's a stupid way of thinking.

And if they rename his running knee from last night something retarded like the YES Knee...fuck, that'll just make me hate the character even more. Seriously, that takes no thought and I have that kind of laziness. Same thing with the Batista Bomb. You took his name and added Bomb after it. How original. That's always why I disliked how they renamed Kurt Angle's Olympic Slam the Angle Slam. Christ, can you imagine the Cena Slam instead of the AA? Or the Punk Drop instead of the GTS? Even the Triple H Driver instead of the Pedigree? Bleh. Oh and what about the Jericho Lock? Yeah, that'd get over...


----------



## jamal.

Maybe with the whole Orton/HHH debacle, his character might evolve into something more seriousness/aggressive. Just let Bryan go crazy and start dismantling anybody that is in his way in order to get revenge. I really see good things coming out of this.


----------



## KO Bossy

Osize10 said:


> I took Bryan seriously from day 1, and after he kicked in Cena's head, I will continue to take him seriously.
> 
> That performance in the main event last night squashes the few who continue to try to make Bryan an issue of intellectual vs. non-intellectual wrestling. Get over it and celebrate the awesome matches we will be treated to. If you can't enjoy a legit 4+ star main event wrestler, it's about time you shut your mouth. We need to start locking people out of this thread b/c it always turns into a broken record. *And we get the same people who turn a blind eye to the more alarming ridiculousness of Punk marks.
> *
> Get. over. it.


Speaking of broken records, that won't help things...


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Ash Ketchum said:


> The amount of dick sucking Daniel Bryan marks are doing is astounding. I can't believe the amount of dick sucking in this thread.


Well this is a discussion thread on him so what do you expect? Think before you type.

And OT, but you're dumbass needs to stop linking shit in the Summerslam thread last night like a prick. Don't know why your ass didn't get banned for that.


----------



## THANOS

Starbuck said:


> HHH didn't turn in 2011 because the End of an Era HIAC match with Taker was the plan and was always the plan. They weren't going to and didn't deviate from that. Punk didn't get booked over Cena because Cena/Rock had already been booked and they weren't going to push somebody as a new top guy when their current top guy was set for the biggest match of his career. Punk's push in 2011 wasn't expected or planned and they weren't prepared to deviate from what they did have planned in order to accommodate him. Wrestlemania 28 was always Rock/Cena and HHH/Taker. They weren't taking chances with either Cena or HHH to jeopardise that.
> 
> The key difference between Punk's push and Bryan's? The latter has clearly been thought out and the end game of the storyline has a lot of wiggle room to slot Bryan in if they choose to go in that direction. There is no obvious match for HHH come Mania XXX so he had the freedom to turn and he did. It's still a huge decision and the fact that they have incorporated Bryan into speaks volumes about how they feel about him though, there's no doubt about it.


Very fair points which I agree with now that you lay it out like that. What is an interesting thought to ponder, is if it had been Bryan back in 2011 with this type of momentum, and they were forced into using him prominently, like they were for a short period in 2011 with Punk, would they have changed the course in this situation?

It's an interesting thought, especially when we consider how dominantly they put Bryan over Cena last night.

Man-oh-man would KENTA be proud of that Busaiku Knee.








xdoomsayerx said:


> It was to HHH, he's best friends with Nash and everyone knows HHH caters to his buddies..... But
> 
> just agree to disagree, anything you say I'm not buying into.... Typical Bryan mark. I don't think Bryan is a big time star or main eventer and nothing will change that. End of discussion.


I will agree to disagree but, keep in mind, I'm not trying to force you to buy into Bryan, I couldn't care less about that. All I was doing was simply matching my assertions to the evidence we've seen thus far, to try and quell any non-facts. Essentially we're just debating lol.


----------



## the modern myth

THANOS said:


> Man-oh-man would KENTA be proud of that Busaiku Knee.


Let's take another look, just for the Hell of it. 










I could watch it all day.


----------



## obby

You could say I don't. I think he could be entertaining if he stopped the awful comedy schtick, shaved the beard, and got a mouthpiece, but until then I'm not a fan at all.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, but I respect the fact that even though you love the guy, you can acknowledge when he does something that you don't feel is up to snuff. Its a fair attitude, and one that I myself accepted a long time ago (which is why I advocate it). My favorite wrestler of all time is Steve Austin. However, I can still admit that I didn't like the what chants and really wasn't a fan of the goofy comedy he was doing with Vince in 2001 after the Power Trip ended (like singing songs, giving hugs, etc). I get driven crazy by a few people on this site who somehow believe that just because its Bryan doing it, its incredible. That's a stupid way of thinking.
> 
> And if they rename his running knee from last night something retarded like the YES Knee...fuck, that'll just make me hate the character even more. Seriously, that takes no thought and I have that kind of laziness. Same thing with the Batista Bomb. You took his name and added Bomb after it. How original. That's always why I disliked how they renamed Kurt Angle's Olympic Slam the Angle Slam. Christ, can you imagine the Cena Slam instead of the AA? Or the Punk Drop instead of the GTS? Even the Triple H Driver instead of the Pedigree? Bleh. Oh and what about the Jericho Lock? Yeah, that'd get over...


Excellent points and I agree completely with the Austin comments. I to will be upset if they simply call it the YESKnee. I say call it the "Dragon's Rage" or something like that. Anything that actually makes it sound as tough as it looks. Dumbing it down to the Yes Knee won't do it any service at all.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



THANOS said:


> Excellent points and I agree completely with the Austin comments. I to will be upset if they simply call it the YESKnee. I say call it the "Dragon's Rage" or something like that. Anything that actually makes it sound as tough as it looks. Dumbing it down to the Yes Knee won't do it any service at all.


Hmm...










Needs fire.

Hmm...American Dragonair...or American Dragonite...someone needs to make that happen.


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



THANOS said:


> Excellent points and I agree completely with the Austin comments. I to will be upset if they simply call it the YESKnee. I say call it the "Dragon's Rage" or something like that. Anything that actually makes it sound as tough as it looks. Dumbing it down to the Yes Knee won't do it any service at all.


Knowing WWE they'll prob call it goat rage If not something with Yes/No 
His animal spirt in the WWE is simply a goat not a dragon atm D:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Daniel Bryan is the definition of a vanilla midget. He doesn't have the mic skills of a Chris Jericho or the style and charisma of a Rey Mysterio. The yes chants are a fad like Fandangos theme. Once it wears off nobody will care about him.


----------



## BULLY

The yes knee just sounds ridiculous. It should be called something better. How about the no knee? and just before he uses it he can keep saying no! no! no! and get the crowd involved. I think that'd be a great idea. Gotta think outside the box.


----------



## thaimasker

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Daniel Bryan is the definition of a vanilla midget. He doesn't have the mic skills of a Chris Jericho or the style and charisma of a Rey Mysterio. The yes chants are a fad like Fandangos theme. Once it wears off nobody will care about him.


The yes chants....A Fad since April 2nd 2012 and still going as strong as ever with no signs of going away anytime bryan is on screen...


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Is there anybody that doesn't like Daniel Bryan?*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> A more serious Bryan?
> 
> I'll never be able to take Bryan seriously until he stops with the "Yes" shouting. But, it unfortunately looks like that'll be with him until the end of his career.


Yeah it seems it'll be one of those things that plagues him until he retires like Austin's What! chants. I just hope HE stops doing the Yes chanting in his promos. I can live with it in his entrance, and even during portions of his matches because the crowd absolutely explodes for them, but, ultimately, I think he'd be better served to just let the crowd do them for him, like Angle with the "You Suck" chants to the tune of his theme.

This way he can move on to more serious material in his upcoming feud with the Corporation, which is definitely needed for this to work the way WWE hopes it does, and leave the fans to chant it for him. I mean, let's face it, the chants will never go away from the fans, but at least Bryan himself can cut them back from his act.


----------



## KO Bossy

BULLY said:


> The yes knee just sounds ridiculous. It should be called something better. How about the no knee? and just before he uses it he can keep saying no! no! no! and get the crowd involved. I think that'd be a great idea. Gotta think outside the box.


Imagine the crowd chanting NO KNEE NO KNEE, and Bryan just says "ok, you said no. I won't do it then."

What a swerve to set up dat heel turn :russo


----------



## Starbuck

THANOS said:


> Very fair points which I agree with now that you lay it out like that. What is an interesting thought to ponder, is if it had been Bryan back in 2011 with this type of momentum, and they were forced into using him prominently, like they were for a short period in 2011 with Punk, would they have changed the course in this situation?


Doubt it. Rock/Cena and HHH/Taker was their plan for Mania 28 and it wasn't changing for anything. Both matches were (all but, in HIAC's case) confirmed the night after Mania 27. It's obvious that a Del Rio push was intended to round out the 2011 year. Punk got it instead.


----------



## THANOS

KO Bossy said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs fire.
> 
> Hmm...American Dragonair...or American Dragonite...someone needs to make that happen.


:lol I could live with that. I forgot that it was actually a pokemon power :lmao. 



thaimasker said:


> Knowing WWE they'll prob call it goat rage If not something with Yes/No
> His animal spirt in the WWE is simply a goat not a dragon atm D:


:lmao :lmao Somewhere Bryan shed a tear at this possibility.












nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Daniel Bryan is the definition of a vanilla midget. He doesn't have the mic skills of a Chris Jericho or the style and charisma of a Rey Mysterio. The yes chants are a fad like Fandangos theme. Once it wears off nobody will care about him.





thaimasker said:


> *The yes chants....A Fad since April 2nd 2012 and still going as strong as ever with no signs of going away anytime bryan is on screen...*


THIS.



BULLY said:


> The yes knee just sounds ridiculous. It should be called something better. How about the no knee? and just before he uses it he can keep saying no! no! no! and get the crowd involved. I think that'd be a great idea. Gotta think outside the box.


LOL WWE would actually think that it's a creative idea. Good bejesus lol.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Daniel Bryan is slowly becoming a more serious character, and I don't see the problem with him doing his Yes chant. That is how he connects with the crowd. If you compare how over the top he was with Team Hell No, to right now you will see a clear difference in his gimmick. I know some don't want to admit it, but there is a difference. Just look at his promo with John Cena last week, he barely did the Yes chant and was serious. This is only the beginning since he is heading into a big program.


----------



## Caponex75

Label me down as another who sees no problem with the Yes Chants. It's his special deal and some of you want to take that away from him?


----------



## Da Silva

Late to the party but: Holy fuck I marked hard when Bryan won. It was fucking glorious and that knee was fucking phenomenal, definitely has to be his knockout blow.

If he's taking on the Corporation, my inner 6 year old self wants to see backstage segments where he just rams people with a knee out pf nowhere.


----------



## combolock

*So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

Sorry if there is a thread, but does anybody know when he started getting all these cheers. I can't recall him being that popular 3-4 months ago...


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

Jesus Christ, he's so fucking over at the moment.


----------



## braajeri

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

I would say it was around the time he started making a big deal about being the weak link. He was already over with "yes yes", but he really started showing off in the ring when he wanted to prove he was not the weak link, and the crowds have just been eating it up. I would say up until that point that he was getting kind of stale, bored with Team Hell No, and just phoning in most of his matches.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

He was getting over during his WHC reign, the Yes chants were getting popular but it wasn't a phenomenon until the 18 second world title match, which was the biggest backfired push and burial in WWE history. It turned out completely opposite of what they were hoping for.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*



combolock said:


> Sorry if there is a thread, but does anybody know when he started getting all these cheers. I can't recall him being that popular 3-4 months ago...


Since WM 28 and it's been a slow build ever since


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

He's always been quite popular but the series of matches with the shield is what did it.


----------



## LSUZombie

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

I think it was a match with The Shield where he just seemed to explode in the ring. The crowd fed off of it and he followed it up the next night with another masterful performance. It was all up hill after that.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

He's been very popular since early 2012, but always had a good following.


----------



## braajeri

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*



LSUZombie said:


> I think it was a match with The Shield where he just seemed to explode in the ring. The crowd fed off of it and he followed it up the next night with another masterful performance. It was all up hill after that.


On a related note, I think it was around this time that the Shield's star stopped burning as bright.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

Since Mania 28


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

He isn't popular the Yes chants are popular...Lol jk..Damn shame people still believe that.


----------



## Quasar

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

Do you, perhaps, live under a rock?

He's the most over superstar in WWE for over a year.


----------



## Hordriss

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

The people who said since WM28 have it spot on. He just exploded after losing the WHC in 18 seconds. Bizarre how it worked out!


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

Don't forget Bryan was a extremely well respected wrestler outside the WWE, he was technically once called the 
" Best Wrestler In The World"


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

Wrestlemania 28: Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus

The plan to make Sheamus popular by giving an 18 second win backfired and Daniel Bryan's rise to stardom can be pointed to that 18 second loss


----------



## braajeri

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*



LegendSeeker said:


> Don't forget Bryan was a extremely well respected wrestler outside the WWE, he was technically once called the
> " Best Wrestler In The World"


How many fans in the crowds know that? Probably 10% at best. DB is the ultimate underdog, and the energizer bunny to boot. People love that kinda stuff.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

He was being held back, my friend. You see, while they were pushing Punk as the best thing going, letting Cena interact with the Rock to get "redemption", and was wasting Lesnar on a Cripple H feud, the fans were head over heels in love with Bryan in that tag team with Kane. And when I say "HELD BACK", they had him coming out to Kane's music and losing most of the matches. They tried to do that bullshit thing they tried with the Rock in 1999 during the Rock and Sock nonsense. Bryan should of been pushed as a TOP FACE one month after WM 28. Or at least after the CM Punk/AJ situation was over with...it's COMMON FUCKING SENSE.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*



LegendSeeker said:


> Don't forget Bryan was a extremely well respected wrestler outside the WWE, he was technically once called the
> " Best Wrestler In The World"


Yeah, but it was just that 1 time. :lol




AthenaMark said:


> He was being held back, my friend. You see, while they were pushing Punk as the best thing going, letting Cena interact with the Rock to get "redemption", and was wasting Lesnar on a Cripple H feud, the fans were head over heels in love with Bryan in that tag team with Kane. And when I say "HELD BACK", they had him coming out to Kane's music and losing most of the matches. They tried to do that bullshit thing they tried with the Rock in 1999 during the Rock and Sock nonsense. Bryan should of been pushed as a TOP FACE one month after WM 28. Or at least after the CM Punk/AJ situation was over with...it's COMMON FUCKING SENSE.


Yep. They are lucky he didn't cool off this past year and a half. He only got stronger. Goat my ass. This guy's a phoenix.


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He was getting over during his WHC reign, the Yes chants were getting popular but it wasn't a phenomenon until the 18 second world title match, which was the biggest backfired push and burial in WWE history. It turned out completely opposite of what they were hoping for.


This this and all this...combined with the Epic Miami crowd on Raw the night after Mania 28.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*

He was popular before his Mania match with Sheamus people


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*



AthenaMark said:


> He was being held back, my friend. You see, while they were pushing Punk as the best thing going, letting Cena interact with the Rock to get "redemption", and was wasting Lesnar on a Cripple H feud, the fans were head over heels in love with Bryan in that tag team with Kane. And when I say "HELD BACK", they had him coming out to Kane's music and losing most of the matches. *They tried to do that bullshit thing they tried with the Rock in 1999 during the Rock and Sock nonsense*. Bryan should of been pushed as a TOP FACE one month after WM 28. Or at least after the CM Punk/AJ situation was over with...it's COMMON FUCKING SENSE.


YUP. 

In some ways DB's rise mirrors the Rock's white hot run in summer/fall 1999. Getting the biggest reactions and being the most over man on the roster, getting more cheers than the top face yet being put in mid card storylines lmao. Awesome to see for both that their overness cannot be denied. Hopefully DB can sustain it, we all know Rock went on to become one of the three biggest ever. I truly hope DB can ride a consistent wave because the WWE really needs a permanent kickstart of new full time maineventers and Cena ain't gonna be on top forever.


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: So when did Daniel Bryan get so popular?*



Snapdragon said:


> He was popular before his Mania match with Sheamus people


true, but that just took it to another level, especially the night after.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

Daniel Bryan vs HHH feud reminds me of Austin vs McMahon feud.Even if it's half as good as that legendary rivalry,Bryan would go down as one of the greatest superstars of all time


----------



## Londrick

The backfire of WM 28 with Bryan vs Sheamus was one of the funniest thing in years. It was supposed to be this huge moment for Sheamus but it end up being a big deal for Bryan and hurt Sheamus. Over a year later, Bryan's involved in the main angle while Sheamus' absence isn't noticed.


----------



## alliance

*over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

i feel hhh could be right here, do u think bryan is more like a modern version of scottie too hottie?

He got destroyed tonight and yesterday by HHH..Absolute Burial..


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

He definitely doesn't belong where he is. He's a textbook midcard wrestler.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Nope.Bryan is the next big star.


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Well this thread will be fun...


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

"This is a black day for WWE" 

Couldnt have said it better king. I'm happy Cena's gone but im not big on this storyline yet. Maybe they can sell me on it


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Bryan just got buried. lol at his marks who think he will win this feud.


----------



## Ray

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*


----------



## JCrusher

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

I will never on 1000 years see what is teh big deal with bryan. i mean his fangirls go gaga over him. I mean he is a very good wrestler but i dont think he has any mic skills and there are other talented wrestlers too


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

here it comes. lol.


----------



## padraic

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

this storyline is going to be incredible. dick trips >>>>>


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

How great to see a WWE storyline impact the thought process of some of the mighty IWC members.


----------



## oa8888

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

HHH was right, we deserve better.


----------



## LSUZombie

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



alliance said:


> i feel hhh could be right here, do u think bryan is more like a modern version of scottie too hottie?
> 
> He got destroyed tonight and yesterday by HHH..Absolute Burial..


Mid card wrestlers don't put on the quality matches he puts on. Scottie too Hottie? Sweet Jesus stop posting.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



alliance said:


> i feel hhh could be right here,* do u think bryan is more like a modern version of scottie too hottie?*
> 
> He got destroyed tonight and yesterday by HHH..Absolute Burial..












I think that sentence gave me cancer


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Being in the biggest and best written megapush in years == buried...
Some people need to get a visit from Iron Sheik and his humbling beerbottle fpalm


----------



## Liomaz

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



HollywoodHoganNWO said:


> "This is a black day for WWE"


Yeah it did kinda feel like it. lol 

I'm kinda liking this storyline so far, the corporation working with the shield and stuff. Randy Orton as a heel.. pretty good.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He definitely doesn't belong where he is. He's a textbook midcard wrestler.


This is correct.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

I honestly hope he gets obliterated in this feud like the entire Raw roster did in 2003. Then goes back to the midcard where he belongs permanently.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He definitely doesn't belong where he is. He's a textbook midcard wrestler.


 
U just mad a well-deserving wrestler in Bryan could defeat Cena cleanly while ur boy Punk is feuding with Axel. :axel


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He definitely doesn't belong where he is. He's a textbook midcard wrestler.




This. Bryan is the Benoit of this generation


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Bruno Sammartino
Hulk Hogan
Stone Cold
John Cena
Daniel Bryan 

This is the order


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Well he's the most over guy in the last 10 years so he's doing something right.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Bruno Sammartino
> Hulk Hogan
> Stone Cold
> John Cena
> Daniel Bryan
> 
> This is the order




Stop, just stop.


----------



## Naman

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Man, Bryan just has something about him that people are attracted to...I mean the guy gets fired, is brought back, eventually wins the world championship loses his title in 18 seconds and becomes the hottest thing on the planet afterward even when people said it was just going to be a small phase (admittedly, I thought this too) and now he's involved in a legit storyline that, I feel, will do wonders for him. I'm not saying he's gonna be the face of the company, but the WWE managed to create something akin to the Mcmahon vs. Stonecold feud imo. It won't be as popular or (maybe) not as entertaining as a long shot, but now we have a universal top face and a true underdog that people want to get behind. If someone told me two years ago something this would've happened I would've laughed in their face....


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



alliance said:


> i feel hhh could be right here, do u think bryan is more like a modern version of scottie too hottie?
> 
> He got destroyed tonight and yesterday by HHH..Absolute Burial..


You didn't graduate high school.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



xdoomsayerx said:


> This. Bryan is the Benoit of this generation


benoit only his dreams was as over as bryan is right now and i was there the night benoit won the title at mania 20


----------



## Hurricane24

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Bruno Sammartino
> Hulk Hogan
> Stone Cold
> John Cena
> Daniel Bryan
> 
> This is the order


Essa Rios > Daniel Bryan

Truth hurts I know.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Bryan just got buried. lol at his marks who think he will win this feud.


He got ambushed by 3 guys and was in a weakened state when a fresh Orton took advantage of him. That is the perfect way to protect someone in a beatdown segment. This coming approximately 24 hours after he beat John Cena, the face of the WWE for the last 8 years, in the middle of the ring, 100%, undisputedly, squeaky clean, with a move that isn't even his finisher or even previously established as a move of his, on the second biggest PPV of the year, in the main event, making him more credible than CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus, or anyone else on the current WWE roster has ever been. No wrestler has been pushed as hard as Daniel Bryan since Batista in 2005, other than Cena himself.

:buried? Bryan is going to decisively beat Orton, defy the McMahon family and remain the #1 face in the WWE until John Cena is back, at which point he'll be etched in stone as a main eventer for life.

I FUCKING HATE Daniel Bryan and even I know the writing is on the wall here. This is a nightmare for people who value entertainment and aren't die hard in ring wrestling fans, but it's HAPPENING.


----------



## NOTnotJigsaw

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Either you're reeled into this storyline more than you think or you're just an..... idiot.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

If Bryan doesn't win in this feud, this whole storyline will fail. I enjoy heel Orton as WWE Champ, but Brayn must be the winner at the end, and he quite obviously will.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

validreasoning said:


> benoit only his dreams was as over as bryan is right now and i was there the night benoit won the title at mania 20




Benoit WAS very over. Go watch his match with Kurt Angle at RR 03 and look at the reaction he got.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He got ambushed by 3 guys and was in a weakened state when a fresh Orton took advantage of him. That is the perfect way to protect someone in a beatdown segment. This coming approximately 24 hours after he beat John Cena, the face of the WWE for the last 8 years, in the middle of the ring, 100%, undisputedly, squeaky clean, with a move that isn't even his finisher or even previously established as a move of his, on the second biggest PPV of the year, in the main event, making him more credible than CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus, or anyone else on the current WWE roster has ever been.
> 
> :buried? Bryan is going to decisively beat Orton, defy the McMahon family and remain the #1 face in the WWE until John Cena is back, at which point he'll be etched in stone as a main eventer for life.
> 
> I FUCKING HATE Daniel Bryan and even I know the writing is on the wall here. This is a nightmare for people who value entertainment and aren't die hard in ring wrestling fans, but it's HAPPENING.


god that felt so good reading that, I love you<3 (minus all the hating daniel bryan part)


----------



## ecabney

*So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

Did ya'll not see the ending of RAW :jordan? With Cena out, and Punk feuding with bums, Da Gawd is finally getting the recognition that he deserves. 

The lead protagonist going up against the evil empire. Bryan bout to be the Luke Skywalker of this wrestling shit!


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

Oh my God he didnt unrealistically run through everyone! My God he's gonna get berried. Jesus fuck! Some people are stupid.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Domenico

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He got ambushed by 3 guys and was in a weakened state when a fresh Orton took advantage of him. That is the perfect way to protect someone in a beatdown segment. This coming approximately 24 hours after he beat John Cena, the face of the WWE for the last 8 years, in the middle of the ring, 100%, undisputedly, squeaky clean, with a move that isn't even his finisher or even previously established as a move of his, on the second biggest PPV of the year, in the main event, making him more credible than CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus, or anyone else on the current WWE roster has ever been.
> 
> :buried? Bryan is going to decisively beat Orton, defy the McMahon family and remain the #1 face in the WWE until John Cena is back, at which point he'll be etched in stone as a main eventer for life.
> 
> I FUCKING HATE Daniel Bryan and even I know the writing is on the wall here. This is a nightmare for people who value entertainment and aren't die hard in ring wrestling fans, but it's HAPPENING.


Perhaps you should take a break from wrestling. You're being a bit more Pyro than you usually are, Pyro. :heyman


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Benoit was mega over. Consistent top 5 pops of the night and in WCW or NJPW forget about it. I remember his match with Raven at Souled Out in 1998. The reaction he got was bigger than anything Bryan can dream of.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

This thread needs to be renamed moron convention


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

He's not face of the company material. He's only in a temporary position that Cena will return to when he's healthy. They can get away with pretending he's a great #2, which is what they're doing but he'll never draw enough to be #1.


----------



## Hurricane24

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Benoit WAS very over. Go watch his match with Kurt Angle at RR 03 and look at the reaction he got.


And that ovation was EARNED. Not handed to him by fat virgin indy marks who will cheer whatever their prophets do regardless of how mediocre they are.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

He isn't. :Cena


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

Punk got the same if not better reactions in 2011 and look how that turned out. Bryan is nothing more than a flavor of the month midcarder.


----------



## Ray

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

The hate for Bryan on here means he's definitely at the top.


----------



## NOTnotJigsaw

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not face of the company material. He's only in a temporary position that Cena will return to when he's healthy. They can get away with pretending he's a great #2, which is what they're doing but he'll never draw enough to be #1.


Yes, because he's been put in such positions to prove whether or not he's a draw...

Until you prove a valid point that shows us that he's not capable of being the face of the company, you have no valid opinion concerning this topic.



doctor doom said:


> Punk got the same if not better reactions in 2011 and look how that turned out. Bryan is nothing more than a flavor of the month midcarder.


He's solidified as a top guy in the company and since then has had a 400+ day WWE Title run and has feuded with The Rock, John Cena, and Brock Lesnar. Safe to say it turned out pretty damn well for him.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



doctor doom said:


> Punk got the same if not better reactions in 2011 and look how that turned out. Bryan is nothing more than a flavor of the month midcarder.


Yeah, look how it turned out because they dropped the fucking ball on purpose. The difference is, they don't like Punk so they never pulled the trigger, whereas they did with Bryan.



NOTnotJigsaw said:


> Yes, because he's been put in such positions to prove whether or not he's a draw...
> 
> Until you prove a valid point that shows us that he's not capable of being the face of the company, you have no valid opinion concerning this topic.


It is not my responsibility to prove that he can't draw, it is HIS responsibility to prove that he can. 

Virtually no one is capable of drawing. Even guys who are massively over. Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, etc. Hell, Triple H got the single, absolute biggest crowd reaction of all time, and it isn't even close, and he never drew a DIME.


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

I said this in another thread:

As much as I like Bryan and want him to be a top dog, I fear this is all to make Bryan SEEM like top guy in the end just to have cena return and challenge him and get his win back. (Cena will seem like the odds really are against him after Bryan would have overcome the corporation)


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Benoit was never even close to as hot as Bryan is right now, anyone saying otherwise may be on drugs. Whether or not you like the guy, you can't deny how over he is. Look at the reactions he's getting, he is reaching mega face status.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



WEIDMAN said:


> The hate for Bryan on here means he's definitely at the top.


So true (Y)


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

Where's all this random bashing of Bryan came from? The guy probably won't sell more PPV's granted, but he'll certainly get a better crowd reaction. He's more than suitable to be the top baby face for the foreseeable future in my opinion...

:bryan2


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Hurricane24 said:


> And that ovation was EARNED. Not handed to him by fat virgin indy marks who will cheer whatever their prophets do regardless of how mediocre they are.


You've never had sex with a woman. Not a single person here believes that you've even come close.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

Bryan is not even in the top 3.

1. Cena
2. Orton
3. Punk


----------



## Hurricane24

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

Punk is a bum anyway. He's just returning to his natural habitat.....the midcard.


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Benoit WAS very over. Go watch his match with Kurt Angle at RR 03 and look at the reaction he got.


Or Benoit vs Lesnar for the WWE Championship 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1jOp_lqLGQ


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not face of the company material. He's only in a temporary position that Cena will return to when he's healthy. They can get away with pretending he's a great #2, which is what they're doing but he'll never draw enough to be #1.


Things are going to be very different by the time Cena returns.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Hurricane24 said:


> And that ovation was EARNED. Not handed to him by fat virgin indy marks who will cheer whatever their prophets do regardless of how mediocre they are.


Lol, Chris Benoit had the same fan base. People don't change and the indys have been around forever.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Bryan is not even in the top 3.
> 
> 1. Cena
> 2. Orton
> 3. Punk


Bitch please.

He's way more over than Orton, and if anything, Punk should be on the Nr2. spot if we were to take your list for granted. Regardless, he's the most over guy in the company. If you don't acknowledge that, you're a moron.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

"Only his Yes chant is over", they said.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



E N F O R C E R said:


> *Where's all this random bashing of Bryan came from?* The guy probably won't sell more PPV's granted, but he'll certainly get a better crowd reaction. He's more than suitable to be the top baby face for the foreseeable future in my opinion...
> 
> :bryan2


It's official, Bryan is top face of the company at the moment.

Punk stans feeling some type of way? :jordan


----------



## alliance

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Taroostyles said:


> *Benoit was never even close to as hot as Bryan is right now, anyone saying otherwise may be on drugs*. Whether or not you like the guy, you can't deny how over he is. Look at the reactions he's getting, he is reaching mega face status.












give us the name of your drug dealer for u are on some good shit..


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



WEIDMAN said:


> The hate for Bryan on here means he's definitely at the top.


yup sadly that is the best way to know someone made it every single thread that is popping up is full of hate towards him lol


----------



## JC00

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



doctor doom said:


> Punk got the same if not better reactions in 2011 and look how that turned out. Bryan is nothing more than a flavor of the month midcarder.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



Domenico said:


> Bitch please.
> 
> He's way more over than Orton, and if anything, Punk should be on the Nr2. spot if we were to take your list for granted. Regardless, he's the most over guy in the company. If you don't acknowledge that, you're a moron.


Hornswoggle is over too but it doesn't make him a top guy. WWE would fire Bryan in a heartbeat before they would Orton.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

E N F O R C E R said:


> Where's all this random bashing of Bryan came from? The guy probably won't sell more PPV's granted, but he'll certainly get a better crowd reaction. He's more than suitable to be the top baby face for the foreseeable future in my opinion...
> 
> :bryan2




I don't hate Bryan, what's wrong with just thinking he's upper midcard material more than a main eventer? Yes he's getting huge reactions now, but so have other MIDCARDERS in the past.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

HHH is a heel, he's supposed to be putting down Bryan. Duh.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

I like Daniel Bryan but I'm not buying him as face of the company material. At least not at this point in time.


I don't see how his booking would imply that he is face of the company material. Especially since Cena is just on "vacation" and is still Vince's cash cow.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

Bryan
Punk
Cena

Orton is no where as popular and it's funny the storyline is mr 2strike drug addict hotel trashing bully makes a better face for the company.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Rise.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



ecabney said:


> It's official, Bryan is top face of the company at the moment.
> 
> Punk stans feeling some type of way? :jordan


The ignorance on this forum is pretty admirable though. If you don't like Bryan, that's fine. Just don't deny the fact that he's pushed for a REASON because he's the most over wrestler in the entire WWE.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Hurricane24 said:


> And that ovation was EARNED. Not handed to him by fat virgin indy marks who will cheer whatever their prophets do regardless of how mediocre they are.












Sorry, was just looking for a shitty enough post to reply to with this gif.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

He's only gonna be top face until Cena returns. Then he'll steal all of Bryan's thunder. It'll be fun while it lasts though.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



WEIDMAN said:


> The hate for Bryan on here means he's definitely at the top.


Yep, you can see the usual Bryan haters trying to make up any excuses they can :. He's going into a massive feud. Has the fan's behind him and HHH and Orton could only had turn heel by screwing over Bryan, FACT.


----------



## Osize10

extremely enjoyed both segments tonight. Really want a D Bry - Punk interaction backstage as faces at some point


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Hurricane24 said:


> And that ovation was EARNED. Not handed to him by fat virgin indy marks who will cheer whatever their prophets do regardless of how mediocre they are.


Bryan being over isn't legitimate and earned? GTFO. :StephenA2 He has earned and kept his fandom, nothing about him is handed to him. 

That's different from that shitty wrestler in your avatar.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Hornswoggle is over too but it doesn't make him a top guy. WWE would fire Bryan in a heartbeat before they would Orton.


That is yet again INCORRECT. WWE contemplated FIRING Orton many times when he had gotten his second wellness policy strike. He hung on a small piece of thread. It's also the reason why it took more than a year before he was pushed.


----------



## The Rock Obama

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

i have fear that bryan vs HHH will be similar to booker vs HHH


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes blah blah blah


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



WEIDMAN said:


> The hate for Bryan on here means he's definitely at the top.


Superb


----------



## NOTnotJigsaw

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

Jesus, the sheer stupidity some show on this forum is frightening.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



Fresh Dougie said:


> I like Daniel Bryan but I'm not buying him as face of the company material. At least not at this point in time.
> 
> 
> I don't see how his booking would imply that he is face of the company material. Especially since Cena is just on "vacation" and is still Vince's cash cow.


Not every Top face has to be Superman you know. Fan's believe in faces who ain't superhuman. Look at Punk, he held the belt for a year and fan's still love him. Look at Cena, holds the belt for ages and fan's boo the shit out of him cause he shows no weakness.


----------



## 2Intense

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



Domenico said:


> That is yet again INCORRECT. WWE contemplated FIRING Orton many times when he had gotten his second wellness policy strike. He hung on a small piece of thread. It's also the reason why it took more than a year before he was pushed.


Update your sig !


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

I see people comparing Bryan's popularity with Punk's popularity in 2011. The thing is, I highly doubt WWE were betting on Punk turning face with the "pipe bomb." And Punk's only real fanbase around that time were the smarky internet fans who were into "shooty-shoot" stuff. Whereas Bryan has the entire fanbase behind him; kids, families, adults. He has such a better underdog look and approach to himself where as CM Punk was gloating about change, the only thing that happened was him getting a big WWE Title reign and being promoted as a main eventer.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

Apart from Punk, Who else could HHH/Orton turn heel on. Bryan is the perfect face, he's loved by everyone and is the ultimate underdog. They would have cheered if they turned on any other face. Fact.


----------



## THANOS

Osize10 said:


> extremely enjoyed both segments tonight. Really want a D Bry - Punk interaction backstage as faces at some point


Most of the show was excellent tonight and it seems my booking theory between HHH and Bryan from months ago is actually taking place in the same way I hoped it would. Bryan is totally going to morph into a badass from this, and I think he really IS going to become the American Dragon once again!


----------



## Domenico

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



2Intense said:


> Update your sig !


Done.


----------



## hardyorton

Dunmer said:


> The backfire of WM 28 with Bryan vs Sheamus was one of the funniest thing in years. It was supposed to be this huge moment for Sheamus but it end up being a big deal for Bryan and hurt Sheamus. Over a year later, Bryan's involved in the main angle while Sheamus' absence isn't noticed.


I took pity on Sheamus that day. as a local Dublin guy. It ruined him really as it was suppose to be his WM moment. Made the Guy they tried to bury. Sheamus has never recovered since. AS I said before WWE don't make the stars the fan's do.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

hardyorton said:


> Apart from Punk, Who else could HHH/Orton turn heel on. Bryan is the perfect face, he's loved by everyone and is the ultimate underdog. They would have cheered if they turned on any other face. Fact.




They DID cheer when they turned on Bryan at summerslam. It was one of the biggest pops of the night.


----------



## hardyorton

THANOS said:


> Most of the show was excellent tonight and it seems my booking theory between HHH and Bryan from months ago is actually taking place in the same way I hoped it would. Bryan is totally going to morph into a badass from this, and I think he really IS going to become the American Dragon once again!


He needs to win the WWE title. Go into WM30 beat HHH, 1..2..3. Come out as their new superstar.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I want to see Bryans first attack on any member of the Corporation from Vince, HHH, or Orton.


----------



## Hurricane24

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Omega_VIK said:


> Bryan being over isn't legitimate and earned? GTFO. :StephenA2 He has earned and kept his fandom, nothing about him is handed to him.
> 
> *That's different from that shitty wrestler in your avatar*.


Call me again when Bryan draws 5.5 ratings every week.....


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I can't even, people are ALREADY bitching about the feud. People wanted Bryan to kill Shield, Orton and HHH tonight, no, this is the brand new heel stable, you are not supposed to get the upperhand the first week. I'm Excited though because this means Bryan is getting his own gang.

Bryan/Ziggler/Henry/Show Vs Orton/Shield is going to be BONKERS.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



The Rock Obama said:


> i have fear that bryan vs HHH will be similar to booker vs HHH


I have a feeling HHH vs Bryan would be similar to HHH vs Cena.HHH putting over Bryan sealing his spot as the top babyface in the company


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Hurricane24 said:


> Call me again when Bryan draws 5.5 ratings every week.....


Yet, Berg is still considered shit in comparison.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



hardyorton said:


> *Not every Top face has to be Superman you know*. Fan's believe in faces who ain't superhuman. Look at Punk, he held the belt for a year and fan's still love him. Look at Cena, holds the belt for ages and fan's boo the shit out of him cause he shows no weakness.


And where did I say they did?


I view Daniel Bryan the same as Bret Hart in 93-94. Helluva worker, over as fuck but for reasons we will never know or understand, he won't be THAT guy. I would love to be wrong in this case because Bryan is one of the better parts of the show. And once again, he's far from the cash cow.


Instead of calling him the top guy, I have no problem with calling him the best wrestler and most entertaining guy on the roster. I just don't see him as a top guy AT THIS POINT IN TIME. Maybe 2014 will be different story but that's over 4 months from now.


Basically, I'm not inclined to call Bryan a top guy until this angle has a pay off, likely WM XXX. Until that happens, I'm not going to put stock in something with no other justification aside from "he's over". Eddie was over. Eddie was never the top guy. He likely would have been and Bryan likely will be but at this current time, he's not.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> They DID cheer when they turned on Bryan at summerslam. It was one of the biggest pops of the night.


Orton came out to crickets tonight, tho :jordan


----------



## hardyorton

Warrior said:


> I want to see Bryans first attack on any member of the Corporation from Vince, HHH, or Orton.


Yeah I think he gets his few lick ins on Raw next week. Maybe slap Orton into a yes lock.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> They DID cheer when they turned on Bryan at summerslam. It was one of the biggest pops of the night.


It was a cash every one gets cheered, yet orton came out to nothing but boos tonight. It did it's job so ha.


----------



## padraic

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



WEIDMAN said:


> The hate for Bryan on here means he's definitely at the top.


brilliantly true


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Bryan is over but his gimmick is nothing more than a stupid chant and a beard. This is going to fizzle fast. Not in the crowds but in the ratings. It's bad tv and not even evil HHH can save it.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



validreasoning said:


> benoit only his dreams was as over as bryan is right now and i was there the night benoit won the title at mania 20


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Funniest thing I've EVER read on here


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



Ithil said:


> Things are going to be very different by the time Cena returns.


What, in a month and a half? unk2


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Xevoz said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> Funniest thing I've EVER read on here


Benoit was getting insanely mediocre reactions in the lead up to Mania XX. Deal with it. Watch the shows again, when he got the belt, yeah then he started getting pretty solid reactions.


----------



## ironyman

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

You do realize that he said all of those things because they are giving him the push of his life and a big payoff in the end, right? He is over the moon right now and all they are doing is making people love him even more. A classic formula for making a mega-star.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



GillbergReturns said:


> Bryan is over but his gimmick is nothing more than a stupid chant and a beard. This is going to fizzle fast. Not in the crowds but in the ratings. It's bad tv and not even evil HHH can save it.


Dude. This trolling thing is just not your cup of tea. You're not very good at it. Try something else.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

Cena literally gave him the show and said "here they are." Did we not see the opening of Raw?


----------



## Beatles123

THANOS said:


> Most of the show was excellent tonight and it seems my booking theory between HHH and Bryan from months ago is actually taking place in the same way I hoped it would. Bryan is totally going to morph into a badass from this, and I think he really IS going to become the American Dragon once again!


:ex:.....






:|


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Happenstan said:


> Dude. This trolling thing is just not your cup of tea. You're not very good at it. Try something else.


Happenstan dropping the hammer.

Never mind. Just deal with it that not everyone wants to here the crowd shout Yes the entire time. That's not entertaining tv. Nobody will ever deny Bryan in the ring though.


----------



## Hurricane24

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



ecabney said:


> Orton came out to crickets tonight, tho :jordan


LOL your TV is broke.

His entrance and cash in got a loud pop.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

:lmao Oh man is Bryan going to love bathing in all of his detractors tears once his push REALLY begins! :mark: I can't wait to watch some of you whine and whine and then whine some more, and be able to do nothing at all to stop it. Mark my words Bryan WILL be the next top face of the company no matter how much some people here will try and deny it. :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

18 seconds all the way to being the main man in a storyline with a newly reformed Corporation. Eh, I can think of worse things that could happen to a wrestler...


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



Hurricane24 said:


> LOL your TV is broke.
> 
> His entrance and cash in got a loud pop.


No, he came out to crickets tonight. When he started kissing HHH and McMahon ass is when he started getting a reaction.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

THANOS said:


> :lmao Oh man is Bryan going to love bathing in all of his detractors tears once his push REALLY begins! :mark: I can't wait to watch some of you whine and whine and then whine some more, and be able to do nothing at all to stop it. Mark my words Bryan WILL be the next top face of the company no matter how much some people here will try and deny it. :lol




If that's the case, wwe will be a sinking ship.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Xevoz said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> Funniest thing I've EVER read on here


He's not lying here. Benoit was never as over as Bryan is right now in his entire career.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*



Hurricane24 said:


> LOL your TV is broke.
> 
> His entrance and cash in got a loud pop.


I'm pretty sure he was talking about tonight.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



THANOS said:


> :lmao Oh man is Bryan going to love bathing in all of his detractors tears once his push REALLY begins! :mark: I can't wait to watch some of you whine and whine and then whine some more, and be able to do nothing at all to stop it. Mark my words Bryan WILL be the next top face of the company no matter how much some people here will try and deny it. :lol


Let the haters hate. Let the players play. I just love the Bryan Haters just keep on hating.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



THANOS said:


> :lmao Oh man is Bryan going to love bathing in all of his detractors tears once his push REALLY begins! :mark: I can't wait to watch some of you whine and whine and then whine some more, and be able to do nothing at all to stop it. Mark my words Bryan WILL be the next top face of the company no matter how much some people here will try and deny it. :lol


Not going to happen.

Cena turns he's still face of the company the same way Hogan and Austin were.

You really think WWE is going to hand the company over to Bryan before Cena faces Taker. Not a chance in Hell.

Know the difference between Ultimate Warrior and SCSA.


----------



## backpackstunner

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



GillbergReturns said:


> Bryan is over but his gimmick is nothing more than a stupid chant and a beard. This is going to fizzle fast. Not in the crowds but in the ratings. It's bad tv and not even evil HHH can save it.


Yeah agreed. I like Bryan but being way overpushed here. It's too the point that it's not believable. I can buy Brock or even an antirebel like CM Punk against the corporation... But a 5'8 kind of goofy guy with a beard as a believable threat?? Sure...


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



xdoomsayerx said:


> If that's the case, wwe will be a sinking ship.


:ti You keeping on hating


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

WWE is doing a great job playing up to the bryan naysayers...Its almost as if they read these forums.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

THANOS said:


> He's not lying here. Benoit was never as over as Bryan is right now in his entire career.




:lmao wow. Just another thing you post to not take you seriously one bit.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



xdoomsayerx said:


> If that's the case, wwe will be a sinking ship.


It already was with Cena as the top guy, perhaps a shift in the paradigm to the complete opposite of Cena may shift the ratings as well. I wonder what you'll say if they do go up in the next few months because of this storyline.


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



backpackstunner said:


> Yeah agreed. I like Bryan but being way overpushed here. It's too the point that it's not believable. I can buy Brock or even an antirebel like CM Punk against the corporation... But a 5'8 kind of goofy guy with a beard as a believable threat?? Sure...


Don't be talking out of you're ass. If you can believe Punk can, Bryan certainly can. You haters Just jealous of our man Bryan.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



xdoomsayerx said:


> :lmao wow. Just another thing you post to not take you seriously one bit.


I've followed Benoit since as long as I could remember, and during his biggest push in his career he was NOT as over as Bryan.


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan not ever being top face of the company material?*

Speculation is fun.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



xdoomsayerx said:


> :lmao wow. Just another thing you post to not take you seriously one bit.


Gives us something that's close to crowd reactions Bryan has today that Benoit had back then, smartass. If you can't, just sit back and watch Bryan hit those dizzy heights of greatness.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



backpackstunner said:


> Yeah agreed. I like Bryan but being way overpushed here. It's too the point that it's not believable. I can buy Brock or even an antirebel like CM Punk against the corporation... But a 5'8 kind of goofy guy with a beard as a believable threat?? Sure...


They are building up to something with Daniel Bryan perhaps a stable of his own. They have clearly acknowledged how short and little he is, so it's not like Daniel Bryan will take out everyone by himself.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

RR 03. After the match. After a match that was better than anything Daniel Bryan has been in since his wwe run. Insane reaction for Benoit. He was also getting big pops leading to the 04 rumble as well, and of course when he won it.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Can't wait for the Naked Juice Truck


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

I like that the storyline is basically a smark's dream feud. Asshole Triple H going on about egos and burying people and abusing his power vs the little guy, the true underdog. 

Whether you love or are indifferent or hate (what the fuck is wrong with you) Bryan, just be happy because it looks like we're gearing up for what has the potential to be a great feud. A big actually-unlikable heel group, one that has sweeping consequences for the entire show and roster, versus someone who is actually an underdog and a likable and over face for once. 

Now I'm worried they're going to end up tying this into a Cena/Orton WM 30 feud... but let's leave the worrying about the future to the future and enjoy what we get while we have it. Knowing how the WWE works the planets won't align like this for another 8 years.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Punk and Orton stans mad that Bryan is the current top face of the company? 

And in before some ya'll bring up Cena.... He's inactive at the moment :jordan


----------



## Omega_VIK

I love the fact that Bryan is the centerpiece of this major storyline. It makes so much easier to cheer for him when he is a legit underdog who has to overcome the odds. Unlike someone else, who's claims he's an underdog. :cena3


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



dan the marino said:


> I like that the storyline is basically a smark's dream feud. Asshole Triple H going on about egos and burying people and abusing his power vs the little guy, the true underdog.
> 
> Whether you love or are indifferent or hate (what the fuck is wrong with you) Bryan, just be happy because it looks like we're gearing up for what has the potential to be a great feud. A big actually-unlikable heel group, one that has sweeping consequences for the entire show and roster, versus someone who is actually an underdog and a likable and over face for once.
> 
> Now I'm worried they're going to end up tying this into a Cena/Orton WM 30 feud... but let's leave the worrying about the future to the future and enjoy what we get while we have it. Knowing how the WWE works the planets won't align like this for another 8 years.


Orton/Cena can have their match at WM30 as long as the WWE title isn't anywhere near it. Let it be a Grudge match put the WWE on the line or something.


----------



## alliance

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Scottie too Hottie had the hair..

Bryan has the beard..

Scottie has "woo woo woo" [worm]

Bryan has "yes yes yes"

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## ecabney

TakeMyGun said:


> I can't even, people are ALREADY bitching about the feud. People wanted Bryan to kill Shield, Orton and HHH tonight, no, this is the brand new heel stable, you are not supposed to get the upperhand the first week. I'm Excited though because this means Bryan is getting his own gang.
> 
> *Bryan/Ziggler/Henry/Show Vs Orton/Shield is going to be BONKERS.*


Battleground is gonna be fantastic


----------



## Osize10

The amount of hurt on this forum because Bryan is the focus has me in tears of laughter.

It's so bad, it has people trying to somehow draw a line between Bryan sucking and Chris Benoit, a man who allegedly murdered his family


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



xdoomsayerx said:


> RR 03. After the match. After a match that was better than anything Daniel Bryan has been in since his wwe run. Insane reaction for Benoit. He was also getting big pops leading to the 04 rumble as well, and of course when he won it.


sorry but that






is nowhere near that






its not even near this


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



ecabney said:


> Punk and Orton stans mad that Bryan is the current top face of the company?
> 
> And in before some ya'll bring up Cena.... He's inactive at the moment :jordan


Yep, this is exactly what multiple threads here boil down to.


----------



## JC00

ecabney said:


> Battleground is gonna be fantastic


Ya no clue why people think the 4 on 4 is going to be at Survivor Series. If it is gonna happen, it's gonna happen at Battleground.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



THANOS said:


> He's not lying here. Benoit was never as over as Bryan is right now in his entire career.


This is so true


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

Dudes, even if Cena IS technically still going to be the top guy...who has come closer besides 2011 Punk?


----------



## WhyMe123

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Warrior said:


> They are building up to something with Daniel Bryan perhaps a stable of his own. They have clearly acknowledged how short and little he is, so it's not like Daniel Bryan will take out everyone by himself.


Most of the bryan zombies think that he will do it himeself. Yeo that d-bry is so over that he needs to takeout the shield, orton, HHH, and Brock Lesnar too just for kicks


----------



## THANOS

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



validreasoning said:


> sorry but that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is nowhere near that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not even near this


Thanks for proving our points .


----------



## hardyorton

JC00 said:


> Ya no clue why people think the 4 on 4 is going to be at Survivor Series. If it is gonna happen, it's gonna happen at Battleground.


NOC (he will get screwed)
HITC (Triple threat with Punk involved, Bryan and Punk get screwed)
Battleground (Bryan's Team Win)
SS (bryan wins the WWE title)

That's when I think they should give him the WWE title.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

If you are telling me that entrance was even CLOSE to Bryan now, I don't know what to say

And that was during his monster run

ALSO BIG NEWS!!! Bryan used his running knee that he hit Cena with in the dark segment. New Move For Bryan confirmed!!!


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



alliance said:


> Scottie too Hottie had the hair..
> 
> Bryan has the beard..
> 
> Scottie has "woo woo woo" [worm]
> 
> Bryan has "yes yes yes"
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............


Stone Cold has the "What?"
Bryan has the "Yes!"

Stone Cold ripped off his suit after having a corporate makeover.
Bryan ripped off his suit after having a corporate makeover.

Stone Cold faced the Corporation.
Bryan will face the McMahon/Helmsley Corportation.

Stone Cold had the crowd raising their arms with (middle) fingers pointing.
Bryan has the crowd raising their arms with (index) fingers pointing.

Stone Cold overcame the Corporate Champion nicknamed after an animal (Bull).
Bryan will overcome the Corporate Champion nicknamed after an animal (Viper).

Stone Cold came out driving a beer truck.
Bryan will come out driving a veggie truck.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



validreasoning said:


> sorry but that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is nowhere near that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not even near this


:clap


----------



## WhyMe123

I hope Brad Maddox makes Daniel Bryan face Brock Lesnar and then the shield next week on raw.


----------



## Portugoose

Some comparing a video of taped Smackdown (piped in crowd noise) segments with Benoit to the clearly louder live Raw reaction for Bryan.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Portugoose said:


> Some comparing a video of taped Smackdown (piped in crowd noise) segments with Benoit to the clearly louder live Raw reaction for Bryan.


I showed Benoit Vs HHH at the PEAK of Benoit's title run. Not near as over as Bryan.

Bryan is more over then Benoit.


----------



## ecabney

WhyMe123 said:


> I hope Brad Maddox makes Daniel Bryan face Brock Lesnar and then the shield next week on raw.


Both would be 5 star classics :jordan


----------



## JC00

> After RAW went off the air, Randy Orton, Triple H, Vince McMahon and Stephanie went to the back. The Shield started to beat down Daniel Bryan again, but Mark Henry, Dolph Ziggler and The Big Show made the save. The faces then hit their finishers on The Shield, with Daniel Bryan ending the segment by hitting one of the Shield members (can't remember if it was Seth Rollins or Dean Ambrose) with the running knee that he used to defeat John Cena at SummerSlam last night. The crowd then broke out into a wild "Yes!" chant as Bryan's music played. Big Show and Ziggler joined Bryan with the chant while Henry walked around the ring. All four men then embraced.


..


----------



## li/<o

I know DB is the underdog and I love DB, but man its gona be tough tonight made it seem that way the shield, Orton, Triple H, and the Mcmahons itself. I don't see Orton dropping the belt anytime soon I think there gona push this storyline for a while now.


----------



## Portugoose

If Bryan ever comes out to the Final Countdown (even only once), then he's officially Babyface 1B (aka The Rock to Stone Cold).


----------



## O Fenômeno

WhyMe123 said:


> I hope Brad Maddox makes Daniel Bryan face Brock Lesnar and then the shield next week on raw.


Brock gone until Royal Rumble I believe...


----------



## reorex

*What level is Bryan at now?*

Bryan beat John Cena cleanly! That's fucking huge. He had so much offence, it wasn't booked as a fluke, he's the most over guy in WWE right now - something no one can legitimately say, as Cena always had that - and is a former WWE champion. He just main evented Summerslam, is the focal pint in the McMahon vs HHH feud, and is going to be in the main event with heel HHH and Orton for the foreseeable future. With Cena off, is Bryan the top dog? Has the torch perhaps been passed? Or is it shared now?

I remember Lockard I think once saying we all overrate Bryan when we think he could replace Cena, or get that high, but last night is surely proof that WWE rank him as high as the IWC does?


----------



## Dub J

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

Apparently B+ according to Steph. But it's a solid B+. Not to be confused with a soft B+.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*



Dub J said:


> Apparently B+ according to Steph. But it's a solid B+. Not to be confused with a soft B+.


lmao ...i actually just watched the ending to raw and i have to say that was the best endings ive seen in a very long time...they all did their part very well especially triple h egging on daniel bryan


----------



## AG.

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*



Dub J said:


> Apparently B+ according to Steph. But it's a solid B+. Not to be confused with a soft B+.


I see what you did there.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

I'd say Bryan is probably the top face right now. At the very least, equal with Punk, but I'd say probably higher.


----------



## Ryan93

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

For now it's passed, but that doesn't mean too much.

People thought Orton was going to surpass Cena as top face in early 2010, people thought Punk was going to surpass Cena as top face in late 2011.

Bryan has a better shot than the other two, considering Orton was sent to rule SmackDown and Punk was still made out to be the 2nd biggest face after Cena despite being WWE Champion for a long ass time before he turned heel again.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*



KO Bossy said:


> I'd say Bryan is probably the top face right now. At the very least, equal with Punk, but I'd say probably higher.


*This. He's higher than Punk at the moment, though. He beat Cena clean FFS. That's gotta count for something. 

Punk will probably get involved in this angle somehow. Ziggler, Show, Bryan aren't going to cut it for the mic work on the babyface side of of things...especially considering the fact that the heel side of this angle has Orton, HHH, Vince, Steph, and Ambrose to churn out excellent promos for them.
*


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

He's surpassed punk imo. Dude is over as fuck.


----------



## Dub J

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

Yeah, I think DB appeals to a larger range of people than Punk.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *This. He's higher than Punk at the moment, though. He beat Cena clean FFS. That's gotta count for something.
> 
> Punk will probably get involved in this angle somehow. Ziggler, Show, Bryan aren't going to cut it for the mic work on the babyface side of of things...especially considering the fact that the heel side of this angle has Orton, HHH, Vince, Steph, and Ambrose to churn out excellent promos for them.
> *


Henry's gonna be there too, I think that's fine.

Bryan/Ziggler/Henry/Show Vs Orton/SHIELD

Bad Fucking Ass if you think about it.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti

Portugoose said:


> If Bryan ever comes out to the Final Countdown (even only once), then he's officially Babyface 1B (aka The Rock to Stone Cold).


right now he should go back to Offspring. It fits him better.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

did punk ever beat cena 100% clean? it's all a blur to me outside of he how won the belt. laurinitis going to prematurely ring the bell via vince's order and cena letting go of stf to stop him. goes back in the ring and gets hit with gts. can't remember shit else.


----------



## zanman720

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*



Jingoro said:


> did punk ever beat cena 100% clean?


If i'm not mistaken...No. Money in the Bank was about as Clean as it got, i mean...Cena didn't have to go after Laurenitis...I'd say that was a Clean win.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

At the very least, the stand-in for the injured Cena for the time being


----------



## Pycckue

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

level zero


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

Daniel Bryan is the top babyface in WWE now.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

Cena gave Bryan the show at the beginning and said there they are and left... So he's on top for 6 months and we'll see how it all plays out.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

First indicator will be when Bryan gets his obligatory championship rematch. That he didn't invoke his rematch clause on Raw is encouraging. There's no doubt he's getting screwed over when the match happens, but if it happens on NOC it'll be a good sign for Bryan's level.



> level zero


Nothing's better than "second to none" except for "zero".


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

#1 Face in the company.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*

I saw the report after raw went off the air..Bryan is gonna get help.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



THANOS said:


> :lmao Oh man is Bryan going to love bathing in all of his detractors tears once his push REALLY begins! :mark: I can't wait to watch some of you whine and whine and then whine some more, and be able to do nothing at all to stop it. Mark my words Bryan WILL be the next top face of the company no matter how much some people here will try and deny it. :lol


Lol, you are enjoying this way too much, THANOS. I can just imagine you walking around with a smile like you just had an 8-hour orgasm. And I don't blame you one. little bit.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## Duke Silver

Bryan's booking and performance was great last night. The promo with Steph established a little bit of attitude and having Bryan escourted from the ring was just classic heeling; then having the new Corporate stable toying with him at the end..

It's all pretty damn perfect right now.


----------



## MarcioDX99

for fuck sake we finally have a face that people can get behind and you guys are still complaining


----------



## PacoAwesome

MarcioDX99 said:


> for fuck sake we finally have a face that people can get behind and you guys are still complaining


It's because it's not their "guy". You have the Punk marks angry that Punk isn't given the storyline Bryan got,and everyone else doesn't like it because Bryan isn't Rock or Stone Cold. There is just no way of pleasing people sometimes.


----------



## hardyorton

PacoAwesome said:


> It's because it's not their "guy". You have the Punk marks angry that Punk isn't given the storyline Bryan got,and everyone else doesn't like it because Bryan isn't Rock or Stone Cold. There is just no way of pleasing people sometimes.


It just wouldn't have worked as well with Punk, he's too cocky and that punkish attitude to make you care, I think it's with Bryan cause you feel for him, he just got that loveable underdog thing about him. It would have been good with Punk no doubt.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*



Ryan93 said:


> For now it's passed, but that doesn't mean too much.
> 
> People thought Orton was going to surpass Cena as top face in early 2010, people thought Punk was going to surpass Cena as top face in late 2011.
> 
> Bryan has a better shot than the other two, considering Orton was sent to rule SmackDown and Punk was still made out to be the 2nd biggest face after Cena despite being WWE Champion for a long ass time before he turned heel again.


Difference here, is in 2010 and 2011, Cena was still around being forced as the main event. Cena is gone for the rest of 2013 now, 4-6 months on the shelf, and right as a story putting Daniel Bryan as the central hero is starting. The WWE may look VERY different in 6 months time when Cena returns.


----------



## TheMizfitWF

They should call the knee Goat Dynasty. Just for the kicks.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*

So Miz can say he main-evented and beat Cena at WM, and now Bryan can boast a clean win over Cena... while Punk - who is an all-around better performer than both, hasn't been allowed to do either. That's just plain wrong, whichever way you look at it. Punk is now known as the person who is not allowed to go over the top names, but comes out looking "strong"... what bullshit. If Bryan gets a clean win over Cena, Punk should've had one too - end of story. I still think the banging-a-Bella, connection had _something_ to do with Cena laying down for Bryan, anyway. 



celticjobber said:


> DB is already more over than CM Punk has ever been aside from MITB 2011. CM Punk appeals to the hardcore fans, *Daniel appeals to* just about everyone from kids, to *women*, to the hardcore fans who respect his in-ring talent.
> 
> The crowd at Summerslam was practically quiet during Punk/Brock when compared to how they were basically on fire for Danielson during his match with Cena.


Really? Punk only appeals to the "hardcore fans"? I must be imagining all those women and kids in the crowd, wearing Punk shirts then. Also, I don't see how Bryan appeals to women. I don't see many women wearing Bryan shirts or holding up signs saying Bryan is "hot", like they do for Punk and I definitely don't hear any women scream when Bryan takes off his shirt, either. And the crowd were "quiet" during Punk/Lesnar? You're either trolling, or you need to clean your ears out, and/or fix the sound on your TV.


----------



## Londrick

He's definitely numero uno when it comes to faces. He's going for the WWE title against the huge group of Orton, Vince, HHH, Steph and The Shield, while Cena's out and Punk's probably gonna be feuding with Axel. Unless he wins the title, once Cena is back and Punk's done with Axel he'll probably drop down to third top face.


----------



## DOPA

Last night was a great start to the new Corporation/Daniel Bryan storyline. Best of all it feels fresh. Cena is out for 4-6 months and we have a new top face who is truly an underdog chasing to gain back the WWE championship. Of course it being Daniel Bryan is the icing on the cake for me personally. Going to enjoy this whilst it lasts .


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



mblonde09 said:


> So Miz can say he main-evented and beat Cena at WM, and now Bryan can boast a clean win over Cena... while Punk - who is an all-around better performer than both, hasn't been allowed to do either. That's just plain wrong, any way you look at it. I still think the Bella connection had something to do with Cena laying down for Bryan, anyway.
> 
> 
> Really? I don't see many women wearing Bryan shirts or holding signs saying Bryan is "hot", like they do for Punk and I definitely don't hear women scream when Bryan takes off his shirt, either. And "quiet" during Punk/Lesnar? You're either trolling, or you need to clean your ears out, and/or fix the sound on your TV.


Are you still complaining?


----------



## doctor doom

With luck Bryan will get injured and Punk will be put in his place. It should have been his angle from the start.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



mblonde09 said:


> So Miz can say he main-evented and beat Cena at WM, and now Bryan can boast a clean win over Cena... while Punk - who is an all-around better performer than both, hasn't been allowed to do either. That's just plain wrong, whichever way you look at it. Punk is now known as the person who is not allowed to go over the top names, but comes out looking "strong"... what bullshit. If Bryan gets a clean win over Cena, Punk should've had one too - end of story. I still think the banging-a-Bella, connection had _something_ to do with Cena laying down for Bryan, anyway.
> 
> 
> Really? Punk only appeals to the "hardcore fans"? That's a load of rubbish for a start. Also, I don't see how Bryan appeals to women.* I don't see many women wearing Bryan shirts or holding up signs saying Bryan is "hot", like they do for Punk and I definitely don't hear any women scream when Bryan takes off his shirt, either. * And the crowd were "quiet" during Punk/Lesnar? You're either trolling, or you need to clean your ears out, and/or fix the sound on your TV.


I do see them chanting yes, though.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: What level is Bryan at now?*



AthenaMark said:


> I saw the report after raw went off the air..Bryan is gonna get help.


I wonder if they'll do..

Daniel Bryan/Dolph Ziggler/Big Show/Mark Henry vs. The Shield/Randy Orton (or HHH?). But that would be awkward if they did a big tag team match 'cause it would most likely be a complete waste if they did it on RAW, and they'd have to stall and drag on the feud until Survivor Series because we all know it'd make no sense to book that for Night of Champions or Hell In A Cell, so I'm very interested in what's to come with this angle.

Although having him win at SS wouldn't be that bad, it's just there's barely ever a big title change at SS now, plus TLC wouldn't make any sense, same goes for the next 2 PPV's.


----------



## Mr. I

doctor doom said:


> With luck Bryan will get injured and Punk will be put in his place. It should have been his angle from the start.


What kind of an immature asshole wishes an injury on someone?


----------



## checkcola

Ithil said:


> What kind of an immature asshole wishes an injury on someone?


Cena Haters? Sorry, couldn't resist. 

Punk/Bryan mark wars is getting old.


----------



## mblonde09

TakeMyGun said:


> Who's winning the Rumble now, Bryan or Punk?


It's in Chicago... it had BETTER be Punk.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

He'd win the belt by October


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Butt-hurt is rich on this one and I love it.

:yes


----------



## ChickMagnet12

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



celticjobber said:


> DB is already more over than CM Punk has ever been aside from MITB 2011. CM Punk appeals to the hardcore fans, Daniel appeals to just about everyone from kids, to women, to the hardcore fans who respect his in-ring talent.
> 
> *The crowd at Summerslam was practically quiet during Punk/Brock when compared to how they were basically on fire for Danielson during his match with Cena.*


I really like Bryan but what you have just said is either complete rubbish or you're trolling. Punk is over just about everywhere, not as much as D Bry is at the moment but certainly far ahead of anyone else on the active roster.


----------



## JC00

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



mblonde09 said:


> and now Bryan can boast a clean win over Cena... while Punk - who is an all-around better performer than both, hasn't been allowed to do either.


Gotta be better in all areas to be a better all around performer. Punk is not better than Bryan when it comes to wrestling.


----------



## dan the marino

Someone brought this up yesterday and while I dismissed it then, after thinking about it, it seems a bit more likely.

What if all this really is just a storyline for Cena? Convenient how he takes "4-6 months" off right as this new super-evil Corporation takes hold. Giving Cena a break and also the fans a break from Cena. He makes his valiant return around the Royal Rumble after months of the Corporation tormenting and finally destroying fan favorite Daniel Bryan. We end with Cena vs Orton, Wrestlemania 30 for the WWE Title and we're right back to the most status quo of the status quo. Just to add insult to injury Triple H would also be involved; the same three guys who were main eventing Wrestlemania 8 years ago. That... would suck.

No point in worrying about the future though. I'm going to enjoy what direction the take this Corporation/Bryan/everyone else storyline for now, and there are a lot of directions they could go in.


----------



## Eulonzo

dan the marino said:


> Someone brought this up yesterday and while I dismissed it then, after thinking about it, it seems a bit more likely.
> 
> What if all this really is just a storyline for Cena? Convenient how he takes "4-6 months" off right as this new super-evil Corporation takes hold. Giving Cena a break and also the fans a break from Cena. He makes his valiant return around the Royal Rumble after months of the Corporation tormenting and finally destroying fan favorite Daniel Bryan. We end with Cena vs Orton, Wrestlemania 30 for the WWE Title and we're right back to the most status quo of the status quo. Just to add insult to injury Triple H would also be involved; the same three guys who were main eventing Wrestlemania 8 years ago. That... would suck.
> 
> *No point in worrying about the future though. I'm going to enjoy what direction the take this Corporation/Bryan/everyone else storyline for now, and there are a lot of directions they could go in.*


It's a possibility, but I think Cena will come back and face Taker. But I could be wrong.

But I definitely agree with the bolded, I keep speculating and assuming shit, but I'm just really excited and dying over all this stuff, it's a very happy time in Wrestling, I think we all do this when huge shit goes down.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



JC00 said:


> Gotta be better in all areas to be a better all around performer. Punk is not better than Bryan when it comes to wrestling.


Punk is not as over either. And is not as marketable.


----------



## Srdjan99

Bryan is a better wrestler than Punk, but Punk is miles better than Bryan at the mic


----------



## Mr. I

dan the marino said:


> Someone brought this up yesterday and while I dismissed it then, after thinking about it, it seems a bit more likely.
> 
> What if all this really is just a storyline for Cena? Convenient how he takes "4-6 months" off right as this new super-evil Corporation takes hold. Giving Cena a break and also the fans a break from Cena. He makes his valiant return around the Royal Rumble after months of the Corporation tormenting and finally destroying fan favorite Daniel Bryan. We end with Cena vs Orton, Wrestlemania 30 for the WWE Title and we're right back to the most status quo of the status quo. Just to add insult to injury Triple H would also be involved; the same three guys who were main eventing Wrestlemania 8 years ago. That... would suck.
> 
> No point in worrying about the future though. I'm going to enjoy what direction the take this Corporation/Bryan/everyone else storyline for now, and there are a lot of directions they could go in.


This storyline has been in the works for months. Cena was only injured a few weeks ago, they had no way of knowing he would be out for months.


----------



## Cliffy

Cena/Orton for the title 
Brock-Taker
Bryan-HHH in a gimmick match

Those will be the top 3 Wrestlemania matches. Our only hope is that Bryan gets soooo over as a draw and performer in cena's absence that they have no choice but to put him in the main event.


----------



## dan the marino

Ithil said:


> This storyline has been in the works for months. Cena was only injured a few weeks ago, they had no way of knowing he would be out for months.


Is he out on an injury? I thought he was just "taking time off", considering he's done that like once in 10 years. 4 to 6 months seems like a lot of time for that elbow injury, but then again what do I know.


----------



## mblonde09

PacoAwesome said:


> It's because it's not their "guy". You have the Punk marks angry that Punk isn't given the storyline Bryan got,and everyone else doesn't like it because Bryan isn't Rock or Stone Cold. There is just no way of pleasing people sometimes.


I only care about what Punk does, and for me last night's show pretty much began and ended with Punk's segment. I fell asleep after that. Punk is not involved in this storyline, and Orton is at the forefront of it, so why would I even care? Punk won't get involved either, because they know full well that Punk is just as over and loved as Bryan, and they don't want Punk to steal his thunder or spotlight - which he would do.


----------



## Mr. I

dan the marino said:


> Is he out on an injury? I thought he was just "taking time off", considering he's done that like once in 10 years. 4 to 6 months seems like a lot of time for that elbow injury, but then again what do I know.


He said on RAW last night his swollen elbow is stemming from a torn triceps. Meltzer said last week that Cena was scheduled for surgery this week, and Cena confirmed it on RAW, he's having surgery some time during the week and will be gone for 4-6 months to rehab his arm.

This is very much a real injury.



mblonde09 said:


> *I only care about what Punk does*, and for me last night's show pretty much began and ended with Punk's segment. I fell asleep after that. Punk is not involved in this storyline, and Orton is at the forefront of it, so why would I even care? Punk won't get involved either, because they know full well that Punk is just as over and loved as Bryan, and they don't want Punk to steal his thunder or spotlight - which he would do.


Do you expect that to endear you to people or make you sound reasonable? Because it's making you sound like an angry fanboy.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: It can't be denied anymore, WWE is actually going to make Bryan the new top dog*



mblonde09 said:


> So Miz can say he main-evented and beat Cena at WM, and now Bryan can boast a clean win over Cena... while Punk - who is an all-around better performer than both, hasn't been allowed to do either. That's just plain wrong, whichever way you look at it. Punk is now known as the person who is not allowed to go over the top names, but comes out looking "strong"... what bullshit. If Bryan gets a clean win over Cena, Punk should've had one too - end of story. I still think the banging-a-Bella, connection had _something_ to do with Cena laying down for Bryan, anyway.
> 
> 
> Really? Punk only appeals to the "hardcore fans"? I must be imagining all those women and kids in the crowd, wearing Punk shirts then. Also, I don't see how Bryan appeals to women. I don't see many women wearing Bryan shirts or holding up signs saying Bryan is "hot", like they do for Punk and I definitely don't hear any women scream when Bryan takes off his shirt, either. And the crowd were "quiet" during Punk/Lesnar? You're either trolling, or you need to clean your ears out, and/or fix the sound on your TV.


I'm with a very hot woman that gushes and squirms over Bryan. Dude is smooth, and intensely passionate, with quiet confidence. He got her into wrestling, and she hasn't missed a Raw, SD, or PPV since RR when she discovered him. She's more into his matches than me.


----------



## Bryan D.

4-6 months was what Cena said. Everyone knows he'll be back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RebelArch86

Ithil said:


> What kind of an immature asshole wishes an injury on someone?


Look at his avatar. Clearly he comes from a good upbringing and has great taste.


----------



## Mr. I

Bryan D. said:


> 4-6 months was what Cena said. Everyone knows he'll be back in a couple of weeks.


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/79727/john-cena-injury-update.html?p=1

Apparently not, he's going to take the full recommended recovery time for once. They must be quite confident in Bryan, in that case, if they're not planning on rushing Cena back from injury.

It's not just his elbow of course, Cena's ankles, hips and neck are not in good condition either, so a 5 month or so rest is very much needed for him. If all goes well, by the time he comes back Daniel Bryan will be a new top star and they won't need to rely on Cena so much, he won't need to work himself to the bone after he returns (which has begun to take its permanent toll on his body now)


----------



## THANOS

Here's some more news.



> - We’re told the opening segment of this week’s show ran long. One of the original plans was for Daniel Bryan to size up all the security guards and pick the biggest one and attack him until being pulled off. This was scrapped before the show went live.
> 
> - There is talk of pairing CM Punk with Daniel Bryan to feud with Triple H and Randy Orton. Under this scenario, Punk would do a worked shoot promo with Bryan about where they came from and how Punk had to threaten to quit before getting a push. He would focus on Hunter “holding guys down” and how they aren’t the model WWE guys and now they’re treating Bryan how they treated him. We’re told under this scenario, Paul Heyman would realign with Punk because the only thing they hate more than each other is the McMahons. Another proposed plan is to align Bryan with Shawn Michaels, like we’ve written about before.
> 
> - The final segment of this week’s Monday Night Raw was criticized by many backstage. One observer said it “lacked wrestling logic,” because when there is a protagonist and an antagonist, it’s supposed to look like the protagonist has a chance. When there are four antagonists that control everything, the logic of how fans are supposed to buy it is out the window.


Interesting stuff. It looks like Bryan will either have HBK or Punk speaking up for him, and both options look to be awesome choices.


----------



## Arya Dark

doctor doom said:


> With luck Bryan will get injured and Punk will be put in his place. It should have been his angle from the start.


*Keep that shit out of here. *


----------



## THANOS

Hit-Girl said:


> *Keep that shit out of here. *


Some people are just nuts. The same can be said about people who wish injury on Cena. It's fine to be excited at the prospects of someone you dislike taking time off, but not at the prospect of hoping the guy gets injured to accomplish that.


----------



## JC00

Ya some of the Punk marks are in full on meltdown mode right now.

No clue why, Punk had his long reign and has feuded with the likes of The Rock, Cena, Undertaker and Brock Lesnar within the last year. They should let Bryan have his time without crying like little babies about it.


----------



## Stekeo1990

*Is Bryan there yet?*

Righy I've been thinking it over and I just can't decide if Daniel Bryan is ready to be the number 1 guy in the company with Cena gone he has to be the top face right now but is he the number 1 guy? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

If HBK "aligns" with Bryan, he'll turn mark my words. So in that essence, I'm fine with that.

Bryan and Punk are the top two genuine faces at the moment so it would make sense, with their characters and upbringings, that they would fight against the Corporation until Cena returns.


----------



## Arya Dark

JC00 said:


> Ya some of the Punk marks are in full on meltdown mode right now.
> 
> No clue why, Punk had his long reign and has feuded with the likes of The Rock, Cena, Undertaker and Brock Lesnar within the last year. They should let Bryan have his time without crying like little babies about it.


*It's never enough for some Punk marks.... never enough.*


----------



## World's Best

I guess I'm one of those rare types that enjoys watching both Bryan AND Punk just because they're both awesome. Feels good man.


----------



## THANOS

World's Best said:


> I guess I'm one of those rare types that enjoys watching both Bryan AND Punk just because they're both awesome. Feels good man.


Same. You'd think there would be more of us, but apparently some people like to pretend that Punk and Bryan are very different, when in reality they are much more similar than on first glance.

Btw, here's some news for you guys.



> - We’re told the opening segment of this week’s show ran long. One of the original plans was for Daniel Bryan to size up all the security guards and pick the biggest one and attack him until being pulled off. This was scrapped before the show went live.
> 
> - There is talk of pairing CM Punk with Daniel Bryan to feud with Triple H and Randy Orton. Under this scenario, Punk would do a worked shoot promo with Bryan about where they came from and how Punk had to threaten to quit before getting a push. He would focus on Hunter “holding guys down” and how they aren’t the model WWE guys and now they’re treating Bryan how they treated him. We’re told under this scenario, Paul Heyman would realign with Punk because the only thing they hate more than each other is the McMahons. Another proposed plan is to align Bryan with Shawn Michaels, like we’ve written about before.
> 
> - The final segment of this week’s Monday Night Raw was criticized by many backstage. One observer said it “lacked wrestling logic,” because when there is a protagonist and an antagonist, it’s supposed to look like the protagonist has a chance. When there are four antagonists that control everything, the logic of how fans are supposed to buy it is out the window.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm a longtime Punk mark. Yeah, his Summer of Punk 2011 should have gone WAY better and maybe identical to Bryan's program now BUT that doesn't mean Bryan doesn't deserve his moment he is getting right now. Punk had the longest reigning WWE championship reigns in the modern era (post-Hogan) era, he faced off with the Rock in two consecutive PPV main event matches for the WWE championship, he faced off the Undertaker at Wrestlemania this year in one of the "main events" and, arguably now with Bryan's rise, is the current top babyface (top star) in the company today with Cena out. On top of that, dude is OVER and MAINSTREAM as shit. What the fuck more can you ask for? Stop being selfish.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

Absolutely loving the direction so far :yes

I think creative is doing a great job of absorbing all the negative stuff Bryan's detractors have to say straight into kayfabe, weaving it right into the storyline.

Eg: The part where Stephanie says the crowd loves Bryan and he's good in the ring but that does not make a WWE champion or the face of the company, B+, etc. That sounds like a run-of-the-mill complaint coming from your typical anti-Bryan smark.

Perhaps I'm reading too deeply into this, but I wonder if those utterances are a subtle jab at his detractors, something along the lines of "we know that some of you think he's not good enough because of xyz, but guess what....."


----------



## THANOS

BIG E WINNING said:


> I'm a longtime Punk mark. Yeah, his Summer of Punk 2011 should have gone WAY better and maybe identical to Bryan's program now BUT that doesn't mean Bryan doesn't deserve his moment he is getting right now. Punk had the longest reigning WWE championship reigns in the modern era (post-Hogan) era, he faced off with the Rock in two consecutive PPV main event matches for the WWE championship, he faced off the Undertaker at Wrestlemania this year in one of the "main events" and, arguably now with Bryan's rise, is the current top babyface (top star) in the company today with Cena out. On top of that, dude is OVER and MAINSTREAM as shit. What the fuck more can you ask for? Stop being selfish.


:clap Well said my friend, well said indeed. I to would have loved to see Punk get a storyline similar to this back in 2011, but looking back at what he's accomplished now 2 years later, I'm perfectly happy with his career. He's created a hall of fame wwe career for himself with numerous huge milestones. He's the fasted triple crown winner, the only person to ever win MITB twice (and back to back no less), he was the longest reigning WWE champion of the modern era (or basically since the beginning of RAW), and he's done very well for himself in the mainstream and will probably be better off from it when he retires than the likes of Edge and Austin are now. I wouldn't be surprised if Punk is able to become a big movie star after getting a role in a Marvel movie at some point in the next few years.

All in all, I don't see why anyone should be complaining for Punk to get more and MORE and *MORE* and *MORE*, when he's already amassed a career better than most.

Let Bryan have this moment and storyline. The humble bastard really deserves it.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*

It's funny to see how much hate Bryan is starting to get as he's getting a push. The best part of it is how many of that comes from bitter Punk marks. :lol



THANOS said:


> He's not lying here. Benoit was never as over as Bryan is right now in his entire career.


Tomato, tomato. They were/are both over on the level required to be main eventers, debating how many people jump up as their music hit is a bit pointless. Both were held down for a long time and didn't have the support of the higher-ups but still rose up to make it to the top. That's what matters, anyone who says one is more over than the other is just nitpicking and over-analyzing shit for the hell of it.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Choke2Death said:


> Tomato, tomato. They were/are both over on the level required to be main eventers, debating how many people jump up as their music hit is a bit pointless. Both were held down for a long time and didn't have the support of the higher-ups but still rose up to make it to the top.


I can agree to that. Both had tremendous sympathy from the crowd because they earned their stripes after extremely long careers full of hard work and excellent matches. The only difference between then and now, is Benoit was getting his one "thank you" reign in his late 30s, whereas Bryan looks to be getting set-up to be "the guy" going forward with a very Austin-ish rebellion storyline.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



THANOS said:


> I can agree to that. Both had tremendous sympathy from the crowd because they earned their stripes after extremely long careers full of hard work and excellent matches. The only difference between then and now, is Benoit was getting his one "thank you" reign in his late 30s, whereas Bryan looks to be getting set-up to be "the guy" going forward with a very Austin-ish rebellion storyline.


Yeah, the roster is also not as stacked, so Bryan will get more of what he deserves as a main eventer than Benoit did, who was held down once again after his "thank you" reign by being wasted in feuds with inferior talents over the US Championship.


----------



## Mr.S

mblonde09 said:


> I only care about what Punk does, and for me last night's show pretty much began and ended with Punk's segment. I fell asleep after that. Punk is not involved in this storyline, and Orton is at the forefront of it, so why would I even care? Punk won't get involved either, because they know full well that Punk is just as over and loved as Bryan, and they don't want Punk to steal his thunder or spotlight - which he would do.


Punk is over but nowhere near as insanely as Bryan. TO say Punk is as over as Bryan is like saying Ziggler is as over as Punk


----------



## Mr. I

Mr.S said:


> Punk is over but nowhere near as insanely as Bryan. TO say Punk is as over as Bryan is like saying Ziggler is as over as Punk


That's a massive exaggeration. Ziggler is decently over, he's popular, but Punk is hugely over, he's a star. No, not as much as Bryan RIGHT NOW, but there is a major gap between Punk and Ziggler, and the gap between Bryan and Punk is much smaller.


----------



## Mr.S

Mr.S said:


> Punk is over but nowhere near as insanely as Bryan. TO say Punk is as over as Bryan is like saying Ziggler is as over as Punk





mblonde09 said:


> So Miz can say he main-evented and beat Cena at WM, and now Bryan can boast a clean win over Cena... while Punk - who is an all-around better performer than both, hasn't been allowed to do either. That's just plain wrong, whichever way you look at it. Punk is now known as the person who is not allowed to go over the top names, but comes out looking "strong"... what bullshit. If Bryan gets a clean win over Cena, Punk should've had one too - end of story. I still think the banging-a-Bella, connection had _something_ to do with Cena laying down for Bryan, anyway.
> 
> 
> Really? Punk only appeals to the "hardcore fans"? I must be imagining all those women and kids in the crowd, wearing Punk shirts then. Also, I don't see how Bryan appeals to women. I don't see many women wearing Bryan shirts or holding up signs saying Bryan is "hot", like they do for Punk and I definitely don't hear any women scream when Bryan takes off his shirt, either. And the crowd were "quiet" during Punk/Lesnar? You're either trolling, or you need to clean your ears out, and/or fix the sound on your TV.


Problem is Punk is good enough.

Apart from Mic Skills there is no area he is better than Bryan. Overall Bryan is the better performer.

He is way more over and gets the deserved push. Punk is not good enough to be in that spot.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, the roster is also not as stacked, so Bryan will get more of what he deserves as a main eventer than Benoit did, who was held down once again after his "thank you" reign by being wasted in feuds with inferior talents over the US Championship.


Yeah but I think even in this era Benoit wouldn't really be given the chance to have the company built around him. He just never had the type of personality to do mainstream appearances for the company. Bryan is a guy who, although he may not be very loud and colorful, is exactly the type of humble and humorous combo that they have with Cena, and the perfect type of hardworking young guy to build around and send to talk shows, anti-bully rally's, and make a wish appearances. He's the type of underdog that WWE really can do a lot of storylines with and fans will never stop cheering because of his talent and size. He's very relatable.


----------



## Mr.S

Mr.S said:


> Punk is over but nowhere near as insanely as Bryan. TO say Punk is as over as Bryan is like saying Ziggler is as over as Punk





Ithil said:


> That's a massive exaggeration. Ziggler is decently over, he's popular, but Punk is hugely over, he's a star. No, not as much as Bryan RIGHT NOW, but there is a major gap between Punk and Ziggler, and the gap between Bryan and Punk is much smaller.


Maybe a couple of months back.

Now Bryan's broken barriers and got insanely over.

While the Punk thing has hit a plateau


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

LOL a plateau. As if you didn't watch the buildup to Summerslam, the actual PPV, and last night. Punk is still over.


----------



## Osize10

BIG E WINNING said:


> If HBK "aligns" with Bryan, he'll turn mark my words. So in that essence, I'm fine with that.
> 
> Bryan and Punk are the top two genuine faces at the moment so it would make sense, with their characters and upbringings, that they would fight against the Corporation until Cena returns.


Bryan would turn on HBK? Why in any way would that be good? Bryan needs to remain face through mania season. We actually have a genuine baby face now


----------



## Cliffy

Fuck HBK

The Punk-Bryan-Heyman alliance needs to happen.


----------



## Bryan D.

HBK would turn, not Bryan. I think that's what he's trying to say.


----------



## RebelArch86

Osize10 said:


> Bryan would turn on HBK? Why in any way would that be good? Bryan needs to remain face through mania season. We actually have a genuine baby face now


HBK will turn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Zero chance of Bryan turning in the foreseeable future. I guess, there is a chance HBK shows upon Bryan's side, with Triple H's heel turn. But that is far from a given. Would be interesting, though.

HBK turning, now that's interesting. But that would surprise me.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

HBK turning on Bryan is very likely, I'll be waiting for when he kicks Bryans teeth down his throat and then laughs at him. Not because I don't like Bryan, but just because I love seeing that superkick.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Bryan D. said:


> HBK would turn, not Bryan. I think that's what he's trying to say.


Thanks for reading.


----------



## hbkmickfan

> - The final segment of this week’s Monday Night Raw was criticized by many backstage. One observer said it “lacked wrestling logic,” because when there is a protagonist and an antagonist, it’s supposed to look like the protagonist has a chance. When there are four antagonists that control everything, the logic of how fans are supposed to buy it is out the window.


That observer has no idea what he's talking about... that is precisely what made the segment so good. They are establishing the corporation as this nearly invincible behemoth. That way, when they are taken down, the moment will be so much bigger than it otherwise would have been.


----------



## tabish.f16

This observer is a doofus. They are building a mega heel stable. Perhaps even a step further than the corporation. Bryan is going to get so over, because they are going about belittling him and his pure wrestling background. So it will truly be an underdog story when Bryan manages to win.


----------



## issyk1

*When Daniel Bryan said ...*

He would become the face of the wwe

http://youtu.be/k2_y8ez5Qjs?t=10m5s

did you believe him? or did you laugh 

I think it's cool that he actually has that chance 13 months later.


----------



## Osize10

BIG E WINNING said:


> Thanks for reading.


To be fair I think "turn" was a bit confusing. To me that implies an active roster spot.

Saying something like choosing HHH would have been clearer, but thank you for confirming


----------



## Robb Stark

Bryan mark not being able to cope with what went down at Summerslam and Raw last night:
https://vine.co/v/hOg6FHjr0U2

:lol


----------



## AthenaMark

In 1998, Dave Meltzer wrote that Cripple H was a B level star compared to Rock/Austin/Foley. That's where Stephanie McMahon got that from when she tried to take shots at Bryan to overwhelming boos..not that MIXED reaction bullshit that Cena and Blandy generate..no..OVERWHELMING.

If Michaels joins the storyline, he's not turning for shit. That guy is not going heel ever again. You got to have more sense than that...Rock/Austin/Taker/Michaels will never be heels in this lifetime again.


----------



## Your_Solution

AthenaMark said:


> In 1998, Dave Meltzer wrote that Cripple H was a B level star compared to Rock/Austin/Foley. That's where Stephanie McMahon got that from when she tried to take shots at Bryan to overwhelming boos..not that MIXED reaction bullshit that Cena and Blandy generate..no..OVERWHELMING.
> 
> If Michaels joins the storyline, he's not turning for shit. That guy is not going heel ever again. You got to have more sense than that...Rock/Austin/Taker/Michaels will never be heels in this lifetime again.


Yeah HBK heel turn is unlikely a wouldn't be as good as him staying face anyways. He could get in HHH's and the McMahon's faces about their prejudice against smaller wrestlers, he's the perfect guy to stick up for Bryan. Maybe even sets up a retirement match for HHH, it's the only thing I could imagination HBK doing one last match for....longshot I know, but it'd be pretty cool


----------



## AthenaMark

He's not coming back to wrestle Cripple H either. Not sure where that weird line of thinking is going..they've hammered and killed you with the Cripple H/Michaels matches from 2002-2004 to the point of fans shitting on both of them at WM XX for Chris Benoit.


----------



## thaimasker

It amazes me how some people on this forum can continue to delude themselves into thinking that the only reaction bryan gets is the yes/no chants and only because its fun not because people actually like him...Its almost if they completely ignore the just as loud..sometimes louder daniel bryan chants..are people booing steph,HHH,and orton just because thats fun as well not because they feel sympathy towards bryan?

and is saying yes/no really that fun to chant in favor of the guy you dislike/don't care for?

and WWE is doing a great job working up his naysayers with the whole size thing and whatnot.


----------



## itsmadness

*Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

Sorry to break it to you guys but hes just going to be fed to Orton and THE ASS KICKER until Super Cena is back. Theirs no chance bryan even has a chance at winning the title from orton.


----------



## stone cold great

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

Not at night of champion or heel in cell but one day,maybe at tlc or royal rumble.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

*Press that red 'X' on the top right side of your computer. You don't deserve to use our internet.*


----------



## Dalnath the Second

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

Do you have a crystal ball, then? 'Cause there's some things I'd like to know about my future.


----------



## BigDLangston

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

He will not win on a unimportant PPV.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Unfortunately he will.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

Of all the big money matches you could do with Cena at WM fucking 30, you really think he's going to work with Orton?


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

He will obviously win the title back from Orton.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

He beat Cena... and in the pecking order Cena > Orton


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

Man, this is about all this storyline is, about how Bryan gets his title back against the corporation.

Obviusly, he will defeat Orton eventually.


----------



## JC00

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*











Bryan made Orton tap two months ago, pinned Sheamus clean and beat Cena clean with a running knee.

He'll beat Orton for the title.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

Beating Cena clean after such a build-up and two high-profile heel turns just start a feud with him means there is definitely a long term plan for Bryan to win back the title.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

Can somebody show this guy the confrontation between Cena and Blandy at Royal Rumble 2011 in Cena's hometown of Boston? ABSOLUTE SILENCE. Then they tried to DO IT again like 5 minutes later and the crowd was dead. Hahaha. Fans are SICK of the Cena/Blandy match ups. It's dead in the water. Bryan will go over Blandy..he's really just a transition guy because Cripple H is the top heel of the whole thing.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

I agree with the opening poster, little Daniel Bryan is good but he's not an A+ ahhh you know the rest.......


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

In this era where heels always look weak as shit, you don't think that they'll go with the hottest superstar in the biz right now, especially with Cena gone? Yeah right.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

I mean, he's already beaten Orton clean, so I'm sure he'll do the same after beating John Cena clean.


----------



## Subbética2008

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

Why you think this angle with the McMahons and everything is made for.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

Hes beaten orton clean before yes, but you guys are forgetting that orton is now with THE ASS KICKER, THE KING OF KINGS THE MAN WHO KNOCKED OUT BROCK LESNAR TRIPLE H in his corner



Bryan has no chance in hell at winning now


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

Are you still mad Bryan is the next big thing in WWE-land?

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

It's...uh...still real to you, damn it?

o.o


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

Orton tapped out clean in the middle of the ring on a nothing RAW. It's definitely not a reach to think that he'll do it again on a bigger stage.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*



itsmadness said:


> Hes beaten orton clean before yes, but you guys are forgetting that orton is now with THE ASS KICKER, THE KING OF KINGS THE MAN WHO KNOCKED OUT BROCK LESNAR TRIPLE H in his corner
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan has no chance in hell at winning now


Don't forget, in the list of many different "amazing" feats of Triple H, was also the first man to piss himself while facing the beast. 



Tobit said:


> I agree with the opening poster, little Daniel Bryan is good but he's not an A+ ahhh you know the rest.


You know, I'm really trying to figure out what the hell "A+" is. Crowd is fully behind him, more of a pop than Cena at this point. His chants, while simple, do go over. The crowd went crazy when he held that title. They still cheered for him after that 7 second Sheamus match, or whatever. If they start releasing some better D-Bry merch, I'd guarntee he'd sell even more. 

And this isn't coming from an ultra Bryan mark, if anything I'm one of those guys who still wants Punk at the top, but hey. If Bryan isn't A+ right now? I don't know what the fuck he is. And I don't know how anyone would ever considered Orton a grade above Bryan.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*

He wont beat him until maybe Royal Rumble


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*



stone cold great said:


> Not at night of champion or heel in cell but one day,maybe at tlc or royal rumble.


Heel in Cell?

These gimmick PPV's get worse


----------



## JC00

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*



Chan Hung said:


> He wont beat him until maybe Royal Rumble


It will be Survivor Series.

He'll then retain at TLC. 
Triple Threat at Royal Rumble, with Cena invoking his rematch.
Punk wins Rumble
Bryan retains at Elimination Chamber
Bryan v Punk WM Iron Man match. (Face vs Face)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

With the timeline:

Orton/Bryan I for the WWE championship(Orton retains via Corporation shenanigans) - NOC
Team Bryan (Bryan/Show/Henry/Ziggler) vs. The Corporation (Orton/Shield) (I'd make it WarGames rules but 4 vs. 4 is more likely, ALL belts are on the line [WWE, US, Tag], Corporation wins) - Battleground
HHH/Bryan - HIAC (Which makes sense since HHH is the Master of the Cell, Bryan wins)
HHH/Orton v. Bryan/Punk(?) (Punk should be done with Heyman by this time, HHH/Orton wins via HHH pinning Punk) - SS
Orton/Bryan II for the WWE championship - TLC (TLC match, Orton retains via Corporation shenanigans)
Bryan wins Rumble (He draws Number One, lasts the entire match eliminating Punk) - RR
Orton + 5 other guys for the WWE championship (Orton retains) - EC
Orton/Bryan III for the WWE championship - WM (Bryan FINALLY wins the WWE championship)


----------



## SpaceTraveller

I can see why the people in the back would like Bryan better than Punk. It might be because Bryan doesn't boast on how he rips the scripts in the back to make a point. 

I like both Bryan and Punk, but Bryan is more laid back and I'm sure is better to work with. Vince also believes he made Bryan into a star. Punk on the other hand got over by going against the grain, I'm sure Vince is a vindictive guy and might harbor resentment. I mean he did bury the whole WCW roster even the guys that made the crowd pop. Moral of the story stand up for yourself (Bryan stood up when Shovel H called the match where Bryan got a stinger) but don't be a dick to people, ripping up their promo scripts is insulting.


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*



AthenaMark said:


> Can somebody show this guy the confrontation between Cena and Blandy at Royal Rumble 2011 in Cena's hometown of Boston? ABSOLUTE SILENCE. Then they tried to DO IT again like 5 minutes later and the crowd was dead. Hahaha. Fans are SICK of the Cena/Blandy match ups. It's dead in the water. Bryan will go over Blandy..he's really just a transition guy because Cripple H is the top heel of the whole thing.


LMAO dude you've been pointing out real ****, seriously lol.

Face offs of top faces during rumbles:

Hulk vs Ultimate Warrior = Crowd goes wild

Bret vs Luger = Crowd chooses Bret but still goes wild

Rock vs Austin - Crowd goes wild

Randy Orton vs Cena = BARELY IF ANY REACTION


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Do you bryan marks honestly think hes going to beat Orton?*



AthenaMark said:


> Can somebody show this guy the confrontation between Cena and Blandy at Royal Rumble 2011 in Cena's hometown of Boston? ABSOLUTE SILENCE. Then they tried to DO IT again like 5 minutes later and the crowd was dead. Hahaha. Fans are SICK of the Cena/Blandy match ups. It's dead in the water. Bryan will go over Blandy..he's really just a transition guy because Cripple H is the top heel of the whole thing.


Compare to the brief staredown between Punk and Bryan at MITB 2013, where the crowd went crazy.


----------



## gdfactory

*Daniel Bryan is a Stone Cold 2.0?*

If we talk about absolutely everything - in-ring skills, mic work, chants etc. What do you think?


----------



## rabidwolverine27

*Re: Daniel Bryan is a Stone Cold 2.0?*

No lol


----------



## WhyMe123

*Re: Daniel Bryan is a Stone Cold 2.0?*



gdfactory said:


> If we talk about absolutely everything - in-ring skills, mic work, chants etc. What do you think?


Hoe dare you mention StoneCold in the same sentence. Bryan is shit on the mic, too short and acts like a goof. How can someone like that represent the wwe?


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: Daniel Bryan is a Stone Cold 2.0?*

You gotta be kidding me.Maybe Bryan's better in ring but he's nowhere near Austin's awesomeness.


----------



## Pycckue

*Re: Daniel Bryan is a Stone Cold 2.0?*

fpalm i hate Daniel Bryan marks. BTW We deserve A not B/B+


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Daniel Bryan is a Stone Cold 2.0?*

Nah, Bryan isnt the anti-hero Stone Cold were. Bryan is just a pissed off guy who think his place is on the top of the wwe. Big difference.


----------



## Kfchicken

*Re: Daniel Bryan is a Stone Cold 2.0?*


----------



## hag

*Re: Daniel Bryan is a Stone Cold 2.0?*


----------



## CurryKingDH

*Re: Daniel Bryan is a Stone Cold 2.0?*

What?


----------



## Fire at Heart

*Re: Daniel Bryan is a Stone Cold 2.0?*

An Incredibly Shit Stone cold, Please don't mention them in the same sentence again your tarnishing Austin's legacy.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

In regards to mic work, Bryan is nowhere near the same league as Austin.

There will never be another Austin. Bryan is Daniel Bryan 1.0. He is in his own lane.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdoomsayerx

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Delusional Bryan marks at it's best..... You wish he can be even in the same league as Austin.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Daniel Bryan is a Stone Cold 2.0?*

Don't see the comparison. Bryan's way above Stone Cold.


----------



## rabidwolverine27

*Re: Daniel Bryan is a Stone Cold 2.0?*



Dunmer said:


> Don't see the comparison. Bryan's way above Stone Cold.


Love your sarcasm. :lol:lol


----------



## checkcola

Why does anyone have to be the next ____ anyway?


----------



## Dub

No, Bryan would never hit a girl.

















































































































:side:


----------



## Mr. I

He's the first Daniel Bryan. No one is the "next ____".


----------



## MrWalsh

Daniel bryan would never hit a girl 
Bryan danielson.......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The butt-hurt on some of the other threads is downright hilarious.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

Not sure if this was already posted elsewhere:



> After WWE RAW went off the air, Randy Orton, Triple H, Vince McMahon and Stephanie left the stage while Mark Henry, Dolph Ziggler and The Big Show rescued Daniel Bryan from The Shield, who tried to attack the WWE superstar once more.
> 
> The Shield was at the receiving end of the finishing moves from the aforementioned superstars before Daniel Bryan concluded the segment with the running knee over one of the Shield superstars.
> 
> Elated with the events unfolding, the crowd started chanting “Yes!” as Bryan’s music was played. Big Show and Ziggler accompanied Bryan in the chants. All the superstars then hugged each other before the show came to an end.
> 
> http://www.sportskeeda.com/2013/08/...air-daniel-bryan-got-rescued-from-the-shield/


I wonder if they're making the 'Busaiku knee' a permanent finisher for Bryan? :mark:


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> Not sure if this was already posted elsewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they're making the 'Busaiku knee' a permanent finisher for Bryan? :mark:


Is there a link to the video? Keep searching for it, but I can't find it.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

SideburnGuru said:


> Is there a link to the video? Keep searching for it, but I can't find it.


I couldn't find any fan footage of the dark event either, would love to see it if anyone else does.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Since when was Bryan trying to be Stone Cold anyway?


----------



## MrSmallPackage

doublepost


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Spoiler: Spoiler for Smackdown



Daniel Bryan defeats Wade Barrett in a steel cage using the busaiku knee, looks like it's his new impact finisher


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Nice about the spoiler.


----------



## RebelArch86

I know a lot of ppl are asking about him coming out to Final Countdown and what it could be like.






It could be epic with some professional sound mixing. I did my best with free software. Bass boosted, amplified, slowed the tempo, and gave it the arena affect. Would like to go back and make my own titantron to update the video.

Also for anyone who's interested in making their own, I layer multiple tracks over each other to sound fuller.


----------



## snail69

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He got ambushed by 3 guys and was in a weakened state when a fresh Orton took advantage of him. That is the perfect way to protect someone in a beatdown segment. This coming approximately 24 hours after he beat John Cena, the face of the WWE for the last 8 years, in the middle of the ring, 100%, undisputedly, squeaky clean, with a move that isn't even his finisher or even previously established as a move of his, on the second biggest PPV of the year, in the main event, making him more credible than CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus, or anyone else on the current WWE roster has ever been. No wrestler has been pushed as hard as Daniel Bryan since Batista in 2005, other than Cena himself.
> 
> :buried? Bryan is going to decisively beat Orton, defy the McMahon family and remain the #1 face in the WWE until John Cena is back, at which point he'll be etched in stone as a main eventer for life.
> 
> I FUCKING HATE Daniel Bryan and even I know the writing is on the wall here. This is a nightmare for people who value entertainment and aren't die hard in ring wrestling fans, but it's HAPPENING.


I agree with every single word of this post except the final paragraph. 

How refreshing to see someone not consumed with blind hate though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## snail69

xdoomsayerx said:


> They DID cheer when they turned on Bryan at summerslam. It was one of the biggest pops of the night.


Cash In's are always cheered.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## snail69

World's Best said:


> I guess I'm one of those rare types that enjoys watching both Bryan AND Punk just because they're both awesome. Feels good man.


Reading some of these posts you'd think it's literally unheard of but I do too.

What should we argue about?! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## O Fenômeno

Tyrion is so damn dramatic but I agree.

:lol


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: over achiever,Great lil technical wrestler..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He got ambushed by 3 guys and was in a weakened state when a fresh Orton took advantage of him. That is the perfect way to protect someone in a beatdown segment. This coming approximately 24 hours after he beat John Cena, the face of the WWE for the last 8 years, in the middle of the ring, 100%, undisputedly, squeaky clean, with a move that isn't even his finisher or even previously established as a move of his, on the second biggest PPV of the year, in the main event, making him more credible than CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus, or anyone else on the current WWE roster has ever been. No wrestler has been pushed as hard as Daniel Bryan since Batista in 2005, other than Cena himself.
> 
> :buried? Bryan is going to decisively beat Orton, defy the McMahon family and remain the #1 face in the WWE until John Cena is back, at which point he'll be etched in stone as a main eventer for life.
> 
> I FUCKING HATE Daniel Bryan and even I know the writing is on the wall here. *This is a nightmare for people who value entertainment* and aren't die hard in ring wrestling fans, but it's HAPPENING.


This is why people can't stand you, you insist on stating your opinion then pretending it's a common one and a fact.


----------



## Contrarian

lol pyro. :lmao 

I never understood though, he talks about personality but marks for a bland barrett over Bryan who has got a ton of personality and charisma. Top angle right now is not even about Bryan's wrestling skills anymore.


----------



## Duberry

snail69 said:


> How refreshing to see someone not consumed with blind hate though.


You must be new here unk2


----------



## rpaj

If anything, HBK will join force with Bryan somehow. I mean he basically talked him up during the pre-show, and they talked about it during the event how HBK was his teacher and whatnot. I doubt they would do it though, they won't bring in anyone of HBKs caliber because it might steal the spotlight from Bryan as the face, and it would look more impressive once he defeats the corporation without having help from someone like HBK.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Contrarian said:


> lol pyro. :lmao
> 
> I never understood though, he talks about personality but marks for a bland barrett over Bryan who has got a ton of personality and charisma. Top angle right now is not even about Bryan's wrestling skills anymore.


I like Bryan but to say that he had personality and charisma when he first started in the WWE is just as ludicrous but to say Barrett is bland. It wasn't until his MITB win in 2011 that he started to develop to where he is now.


----------



## AthenaMark

Nah..Bryan was legit from the jump. They just didn't give him any mic time and had him dancing and doing a girlfriend angle with Gail Kim and shit along those lines. When he had to defend himself from that burial by Miz and the NXT show was trying to do style on him being a certain size and look and holding him down...where Cole was trying to bury him every single week out of the blue, he killed them. Everyone has seen that promo a million times by now about him being self made and not a WWE creation. He is where he is organically but he always had the mic and talent to be on top. Bryan has been legit for a long time..you kids are just playing catch up just like you were just playing catch up when you were told of CM Punk and what he was capable of. There was a time people thought Morrison was killing Punk on the mic in 2007 and that he was getting murdered by Edge and Batista in 2008. You didn't know what the hell you were talking about. We all saw that 2005 shit with him..it was just a wait and see thing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

AthenaMark said:


> Nah..Bryan was legit from the jump. They just didn't give him any mic time and had him dancing and doing a girlfriend angle with Gail Kim and shit along those lines. When he had to defend himself from that burial by Miz and the NXT show was trying to do style on him being a certain size and look and holding him down...where Cole was trying to bury him every single week out of the blue, he killed them. Everyone has seen that promo a million times by now about him being self made and not a WWE creation. He is where he is organically but he always had the mic and talent to be on top. Bryan has been legit for a long time..you kids are just playing catch up just like you were just playing catch up when you were told of CM Punk and what he was capable of. There was a time people thought Morrison was killing Punk on the mic in 2007 and that he was getting murdered by Edge and Batista in 2008. You didn't know what the hell you were talking about. We all saw that 2005 shit with him..it was just a wait and see thing.


I'm a longtime Punk fan. I...know that but anyways.

My point exactly. Just as I can say Barrett is legit but is has not been given a consistent program to propel to him a higher level than where he is now, Bryan had always been legit but needed the time and momentum to do it and he never did when he first started out.

I agree, though. Bryan has always been a great factor to whatever he does. It's just taken everybody else up to this point now to realize that.


----------



## World's Best

Fire at Heart said:


> An Incredibly Shit Stone cold, Please don't mention them in the same sentence again your tarnishing Austin's legacy.


:lmao:bs:

Sorry to break it to you, bub... but if you're being compared to Bryan based on wrestling ability, that's a compliment. Why the hell is Austin considered the supreme god of the wrestling universe anyway? Cos he said "damn" and "ass" every other word? Overrated doesn't begin to describe him, although I'll say he was a great wrestler in his own right, obviously, but comparing him and Bryan only legitimizes both of them more. Based on what I've seen from both men, DB is highly superior in the ring, especially if you watch his ROH stuff.


----------



## JC00

SideburnGuru said:


> Is there a link to the video? Keep searching for it, but I can't find it.





DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> I couldn't find any fan footage of the dark event either, would love to see it if anyone else does.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Awesome. I look forward to a Bryan/Show/Henry/Ziggler team battling the Corporation.


----------



## AthenaMark

One thing is true..Wade Barrett is not a chump talent. If you want to play semantics, he should be a top level heel character, bar none. He was over as FUCK in 2010..he was untouchable on the mic..he was owning Cena with ease every single week. He was on fire. They chose to have Cena kill him in that December PPV..literally burying him under chairs and have been burying Barrett ever since. Why? WHO THE FUCK KNOWS. Why did they push Sheamus after feuding with Goldust to get 3 title reigns? Nobody knows but they did it and now Sheamus loses what? 3x a year these days? WTF..hahah. Barrett is his superior and always was..sure he gets quiet reactions now because he loses all the time and gets no mic time whatsoever. That's what is SUPPOSED to happen when you are fucking buried by the system at large. You all should know better than that.

What I read in the spoilers on Smackdown this week is no surprise to me. I ALWAYS knew Bryan and Barrett would make great adversaries one day. He's one of Bryan's natural enemies in the E....him, Miz, Sheamus, and Rollins.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Daniel Bryan Final Count Down for WM XXX*

For the fans who have been asking how this could work.






could be epic with profession sound mixing. This was done on free software.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko

*Re: Daniel Bryan Final Count Down for WM XXX*

I'm going to make my own, I'll try and fit the song like CoP fits for Punk.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Daniel Bryan Final Count Down for WM XXX*

Love it but get Europe to play it live. I'm sure they could use the paycheck.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Daniel Bryan Final Count Down for WM XXX*



Vyacheslav Grinko said:


> I'm going to make my own, I'll try and fit the song like CoP fits for Punk.


cool, I bass boosted it, slowed the tempo, amplified it, and layered multiple tracks so the sound was very full like an arena. Would like to go back and get newer video for the titantron.


----------



## Fru

*Re: Daniel Bryan Final Count Down for WM XXX*

I'm all for it, as a big fan of 80's Rock/Hair Metal; I'd jizz to hear any wrestler come out to it every week (Billy Gunn's "I Got It All" is the single rockin'est entrance theme OF ALL TIME BROTHER and it ain't even close)

Edit the Final Countdown adeptly enough and it'll make for a truly epic (in the true sense of the word) entrance and winning theme


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko

*Re: Daniel Bryan Final Count Down for WM XXX*

This is my "Final Countdown" for Daniel Bryan!
I chopped the song up so it fit better.


----------



## corkymccorkell

*Re: Daniel Bryan Final Count Down for WM XXX*

I hope WWE take that big Yes and No off his current titantron video soon.

I understand it's part of his gimmick but it looks so tacky on the titantron.


----------



## Sensesfail

*Re: Daniel Bryan Final Count Down for WM XXX*

i've been wanting to hear that as D-Bryan's theme ever since he came to the WWE


----------



## Lariatoh!

AthenaMark said:


> Nah..Bryan was legit from the jump. They just didn't give him any mic time and had him dancing and doing a girlfriend angle with Gail Kim and shit along those lines. *When he had to defend himself from that burial by Miz* and the NXT show was trying to do style on him being a certain size and look and holding him down...where *Cole was trying to bury him every single week out of the blue*, he killed them.


It would be really interesting to know for real what these two guys think of Bryan right now. 

I don't know Miz, I'll admit I'm a bit of hater, atleast his character and his in ring. He hasn't really gone anywhere since he lost the title to Cena, where Bryan is now the biggest thing in the company. Miz himself knows how hard it was to break out, and how everyone in the back didn't want him to succeeed and he cut that promo that was kind of a pipe bomb long before Punk coined the phrase about how he was ribbed by JBL etc. So hopefully he didn't really in the back particpate in trying to keep Bryan from success or think anything of him as per his character was in NXT. But from being his so called mentor to where both guys are now positioned on the card, it would be interesting to hear what Miz thinks of the whole situation.

And then there is Michael Cole. If he didn't legit think that Bryan would amount to nothing but US/IC Champion then he is a better actor than I give him creit for, because he sounded like he was shooting on Bryan for his indy background, how here in the big leagues is a totally different world and how he and the roster were above Bryan and any of his accomplishments. 

I'm sure a lot of others had the same feelings (except Regal and Punk when they had that exchange on NXT when they joked with Miz saying Bryan is far better than Miz is.)in the back. It's really great to see where Bryan is right now, currently the top babyface (Punk is a tweener), and when Cena passed him the mic, he was symbolically (temporarily) passing him the torch...


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan Final Count Down for WM XXX*



Vyacheslav Grinko said:


> This is my "Final Countdown" for Daniel Bryan!
> I chopped the song up so it fit better.


Love it! Repped. The only thing I would change about it is add, "It's the Final Countdown" right when the drums kick in.


----------



## Quietus

*Daniel Bryan should learn to be a proper and effective media whore like The Miz!*

Watch this video below, he comes off as a goof with no strong answers or presence, just laughing his way through the whole thing like a kid. I understand this is a casual interview and all but Bryan has always been like this with non-kayfabe interview. Back then it was alright because he was just an undercarder, but now he is the top face of the company, he needs to understand his position and adapt accordingly. 

He needs to improve and learn from the Miz on how to be presentable as a WWE advocate in public imo.


----------



## Duke Silver

Miz is a phony in every aspect of his media personality. Bryan is as real as they come. 

That's not a bad thing, that's a good thing.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan should learn to be a proper and effective media whore like The Miz!*



Quietus said:


> Watch this video below, he comes off as a goof with no strong answers or presence, just laughing his way through the whole thing like a kid. I understand this is a casual interview and all but Bryan has always been like this with non-kayfabe interview. Back then it was alright because he was just an undercarder, but now he is the top face of the company, he needs to understand his position and adapt accordingly.
> 
> He needs to improve and learn from the Miz on how to be presentable as a WWE advocate in public imo.


Yeah, he should become a phony, rehearsed and pandering dope, and disregard his humble charm that forms a great deal of why people like him. That would be a GREAT idea.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: Daniel Bryan should learn to be a proper and effective media whore like The Miz!*



Quietus said:


> Watch this video below, he comes off as a goof with no strong answers or presence, just laughing his way through the whole thing like a kid. I understand this is a casual interview and all but Bryan has always been like this with non-kayfabe interview. Back then it was alright because he was just an undercarder, but now he is the top face of the company, he needs to understand his position and adapt accordingly.
> 
> He needs to improve and learn from the Miz on how to be presentable as a WWE advocate in public imo.


Learn from the Miz? That DB interview was more entertaining than anything the Miz has ever done. There's a reason he's a midcarder now. No one gives a fuck about him.


----------



## DOPA

Bryan being the way he is and being genuine and not fake like the Miz is part of the reason why he has gotten where has in the first place.


----------



## Beatles123

THANOS!! Hook us up with dat early smackdown goodness, baybeh!! The next part of the Bryan saga AWAITS!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Daniel Bryan should learn to be a proper and effective media whore like The Miz!*



Quietus said:


> Watch this video below, he comes off as a goof with no strong answers or presence, just laughing his way through the whole thing like a kid. I understand this is a casual interview and all but Bryan has always been like this with non-kayfabe interview. Back then it was alright because he was just an undercarder, but now he is the top face of the company, he needs to understand his position and adapt accordingly.
> 
> He needs to improve and learn from the Miz on how to be presentable as a WWE advocate in public imo.


I rather a guy sound real and human during an interview than seem like a fake Ryan Seacrest wanna-be. So I disagree with your post.


----------



## Beatles123

Bump! Smackdown please!


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> THANOS!! Hook us up with dat early smackdown goodness, baybeh!! The next part of the Bryan saga AWAITS!


Don't worry man, I'll post it once it's uploaded!


----------



## markedfordeath

I just love the fact that in this storyline, the American Dragon is going to come out eventually and just take out all the members of the Corporation one by one.......You can tell that's where they're headed and why they picked Bryan, because when pushed, he gets real aggressive and angry and its going to be beautiful.Remember that one night he took out all the Shield members in two minutes flat? That's foreshadowing, with that aggression.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

markedfordeath said:


> Remember that one night he took out all the Shield members in two minutes flat?


That was beautiful :mark: I'm actually excited for Smackdown today, can't wait to see the Dazzler dazzle.


----------



## THANOS

Here's the link to the newest smackdown!

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

Part 1 - Includes a great Bryan/Orton promo

Part 3 - Includes Bryan vs Barrett in a steel cage


----------



## donalder

i have made the gif of the finish.This finisher is brutal,Barret sells the move so well that Cena in Summerslam.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

^ Thanks for the gif, but wish I hadn't spoilt the ending for myself


----------



## Osize10

Dat Powerbomb....Dat running knee finisher


dat :bryan


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Daniel Bryan should learn to be a proper and effective media whore like The Miz!*



Quietus said:


> Watch this video below, he comes off as a goof with no strong answers or presence, just laughing his way through the whole thing like a kid. I understand this is a casual interview and all but Bryan has always been like this with non-kayfabe interview. Back then it was alright because he was just an undercarder, but now he is the top face of the company, he needs to understand his position and adapt accordingly.
> 
> He needs to improve and learn from the Miz on how to be presentable as a WWE advocate in public imo.



I see nothing wrong with that interview...

He gave insightful answers, answered the question thoughtfully...

Presence? 

It wasn't a promo..he came off a genuine,like he wasn't in character at all.


----------



## apokalypse

> Daniel Bryan and the "It Factor": "You've got to have it. You look at a cat like Daniel Brian, who is a hard worker, can wrestle, can tell a great story. The it factor was undiscovered. It has been discovered and now this kid is having great success with super strong talent."
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-austin-talks-daniel-bryan-and-the-it-factor/


Bryan will replace cena and become Face of WWE. Austin agrees...Bryan will be next Hogan-Rock-Austin being The Guy.


----------



## markedfordeath

how come the audiences are so dull on Smackdown..they're super loud on Raw......the audience was dead that whole segment until the dropkick....were those boos canned?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Orton has been better as a heel this week than he has as a face for over the past 2 years.


----------



## markedfordeath

the women are still cheering him though.....weird


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> the women are still cheering him though.....weird


Well of course they are, he's "pretty" . All the guys and children will gladly boo him though, so no worries.


----------



## markedfordeath

to be honest, i don't think the crowd reactions on Smackdown make a difference...I think its the crowd reactions on Raw and PPV's that do the trick...Orton was booed heavily on Raw, he's a full on heel now. Smackdown is just filler, it has separate stories than Raw....Like Ziggler feuding with Langston still on Smackdown? when on Raw he's being put into the corporation storyline...Raw is far superior and more important.


----------



## hardyorton

markedfordeath said:


> how come the audiences are so dull on Smackdown..they're super loud on Raw......the audience was dead that whole segment until the dropkick....were those boos canned?


I taught the audience were fine. The promo was very good and the match with Barrett got a few "this is awesome" chants and was a very good cage match. They popped for Bryan and booed for Orton (yeah the women will always love pretty boys).


----------



## Bo Wyatt

markedfordeath said:


> the women are still cheering him though.....weird


women loves dem bad boyz.


----------



## markedfordeath

Orton is soooo boring, he has transitional champion written all over his forehead. I can't take him seriously as champion. At the beginning, he even had trouble getting the words out for his promo, he almost messed up but caught himself if you look very closely. He can't even talk on the mic after all these years and his moves are repetitive. Bryan shows his personality and he's funny as hell. This is his time by far. Rhodes and Christian apparently are faces yet the crowd just looked dead when they came out. How many wrestlers are jealous of Bryan do you think?


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> Orton is soooo boring, he has transitional champion written all over his forehead. I can't take him seriously as champion. At the beginning, he even had trouble getting the words out for his promo, he almost messed up but caught himself if you look very closely. He can't even talk on the mic after all these years and his moves are repetitive. Bryan shows his personality and he's funny as hell. This is his time by far. Rhodes and Christian apparently are faces yet the crowd just looked dead when they came out. *How many wrestlers are jealous of Bryan do you think?*


Quite a few probably. But if they could garner a consistent reaction they would be pushed so it's really up to them.


----------



## markedfordeath

do you think when Cena gets back Bryan will be pushed to the side and forgotten about?


----------



## Srdjan99

Why would anuone be jealous of Bryan? The guy is the best in the world is just normal for him tombe WWE champion


----------



## hardyorton

THANOS said:


> Quite a few probably. But if they could garner a consistent reaction they would be pushed so it's really up to them.


Bryan has gotten himself over with no help with from WWE, they are only now given him the help. any guy on the roster who deserves his spot right now is Bryan.


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> do you think when Cena gets back Bryan will be pushed to the side and forgotten about?


Nope. They just put him over Cena cleaner then anyone, bar HHH, has ever gone over him. As long as the crowd stays with him, which they will, he's well on his way to becoming part of the 3-headed monster with Cena and Punk. They will be the "three" faces of the company going forward, or it seems that way at least.


----------



## Srdjan99

@hardyorton: This, repped you man


----------



## markedfordeath

i'm only worried about Cena coming back and having Bryan be tossed aside again....and also the fact they keep making fun of him on the air like calling him Troll and stuff all the time...makes you think they wouldn't give the title to a guy they offend on live tv...but i'm hoping that's not the case......


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I got to be honest, that was an underwhelming promo. I was hoping Bryan wasn't so catchphrase and goofy-heavy with Orton, especially stemming from Monday. I was thinking Bryan would have made a beeline and Orton either left from the ring or Bryan still dropkicked him out of it. I don't know, just wasn't feeling the promo.


----------



## Srdjan99

I am writing a letter to Vince if they will push Bryan aside


----------



## hardyorton

markedfordeath said:


> do you think when Cena gets back Bryan will be pushed to the side and forgotten about?


I'm 50/50 to be honest. That's why I don't want them to drag it over until WM30 cause you know Cena will beat those odds again. I just have that feeling Cena will win back the title before Bryan does.


----------



## THANOS

hardyorton said:


> Bryan has gotten himself over with no help with from WWE, they are only now given him the help. any guy on the roster who deserves his spot right now is Bryan.


Definitely. He more than deserves his spot and this push. The guy is the most universally over wrestler in the company yet is as humble as a rookie jobber, he's a public relations dream, and WWE, and more importantly Vince, see's a lot of money in him. A couple months from now YESMania will be running wild and Bryan will be helping Vince retire even more comfortably than he would if he retired now.


----------



## Srdjan99

Like many others said, I don't think that this storyline will go like this with Bryan&Orton for 7 months. After RR, probably someone like The Rock or if the dirtsheets are right SCSA will come back and challenge HHH to a match at WM


----------



## markedfordeath

Randy Orton champ for all that long? no way, they'd have to pull the plug, because Orton is so boring, the ratings reflect that.....and Bryan was being goofy with Orton at the beginning because he wanted to embarass him and make him look bad..I said earlier that the American Dragon aggressiveness will come out real soon, he's just saving it.


----------



## hardyorton

Srdjan99 said:


> @hardyorton: This, repped you man


Thank you man.

Bryan should be a role model to any young WWE star that it's YOU that makes the step up not what WWE give you. Look at all the guy's they give mega pushes to i.e Ryback and The Miz, the crowd don't buy them but look at Bryan and Punk the crowd buy them cause the crowd wanted to achieve.


----------



## Srdjan99

Hope the same will happen with Cesaro


----------



## THANOS

Srdjan99 said:


> Hope the same will happen with Cesaro


It certainly will once he turns face.


----------



## markedfordeath

Triple H gave Cesaro a hug after his match with Bryan, so that's a good sign for him..Also, Punk at a press conference had a Cesaro shirt on once, basically sending a message to upper management....if Bryan/Punk/Cesaro/Ambrose were all pushed at the same time...every indy star knows they can do anything.


----------



## Srdjan99

I cant' see Cesaro as a face, he seems the perfect type of guy with no impressive dimensions that can destroy everything in his way


----------



## hardyorton

Srdjan99 said:


> Hope the same will happen with Cesaro


Talent will always rise to the top. He just needs that something for the fan's to connect with him, he has the in ring skills that's for sure.


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> Triple H gave Cesaro a hug after his match with Bryan, so that's a good sign for him..Also, Punk at a press conference had a Cesaro shirt on once, basically sending a message to upper management....if Bryan/Punk/Cesaro/Ambrose were all pushed at the same time...every indy star knows they can do anything.


Two years from now Wrestlemania will be filled with Indy stars like Bryan, Punk, Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins, Ricker, Callihan, Zayn, and Ohno. I would be completely surprised if any of them don't end up having big careers in WWE.


----------



## Srdjan99

Finnaly the time for the indy guys came. No more Khali's


----------



## markedfordeath

well Punk and Bryan are going to be hall of famers...i think they're the only two that will be world champions though...they already have won both world titles in the company....so they're light years ahead of the others and sadly, they will be the only two that will do it....I just don't see the fans connecting with the others long term.


----------



## hardyorton

THANOS said:


> Two years from now Wrestlemania will be filled with Indy stars like Bryan, Punk, Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins, Ricker, Callihan, Zayn, and Ohno. I would be completely surprised if any of them don't end up having big careers in WWE.


Zayn I think will certainly be fine, a mid carder maybe a few main events pity he hasn't kept the El Generico Gimmick the kids would have loved that. Ohno I don't know about, as long as he's getting a wage every week I suppose is a good thing, I don't see him reaching the top of the card to be honest. Ambrose and Cesaro will be upper mid card guys they will get a title here and there. Callihan has it to be a good workhorse in WWE.


----------



## hardyorton

Srdjan99 said:


> Finnaly the time for the indy guys came. No more Khali's


WWE will always want another giant or musclebound bodybuilder just a part of what WWE is about. As long as the indy guys do themselves proud and actually have a successful career then you can't ask for more.


----------



## THANOS

Srdjan99 said:


> Finnaly the time for the indy guys came. No more Khali's


Yep. The audience can see talent, and, eventually, the most talented journeyman wrestlers will always be respected and cheered over the generic model clones. Once Cesaro turns face and becomes this guy:






He'll be just fine.


----------



## Srdjan99

Let's hope Vince hears you.


----------



## markedfordeath

Well i mean they are going to make Bryan a top tier guy, so I guess they're changing their tune....


----------



## Mr. I

markedfordeath said:


> the women are still cheering him though.....weird


Fangirls are some of the most mindless fans in the world. You should see the two (count em, two) fangirls for Bo Dallas in NXT. The entire rest of the audience despises him, the two fangirls just scream nonstop for everything he does, including walking around looking like a dope (inherent to Bo Dallas).


----------



## Eddie Ray

Ithil said:


> Fangirls are some of the most mindless fans in the world. You should see the two (count em, two) fangirls for Bo Dallas in NXT. The entire rest of the audience despises him, the two fangirls just scream nonstop for everything he does, including walking around looking like a dope (inherent to Bo Dallas).


don't knock ALL fangirls. they are a vital component in any fandom but we have a few tag along morons like every other contingent of a fandom.


----------



## Mr. I

Eddie Ray said:


> don't knock ALL fangirls. they are a vital component in any fandom but we have a few tag along morons like every other contingent of a fandom.


A girl who is a fan of someone is not necessarily a fangirl. I'd term fanboy and fangirl as negative, it implies bias and immaturity about them.


----------



## AthenaMark

Fangirls..lol. Yeah..they're a little annoying. They cheer for Blandy and Cena for the DUMBEST reasons on earth. Kind of melds over in the comic world too..Gambit fans hate Magneto fans because Magneto got to bang Rogue. LOL. Shit is silly.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Ithil said:


> A girl who is a fan of someone is not necessarily a fangirl. I'd term fanboy and fangirl as negative, it implies bias and immaturity about them.


I can get immature sometimes lol! I have 'fangirl moments'

but my opinions are subject to change. I don't stick to liking someone just cause they are hot or that I've always liked them. I used to be a total fangirl for Cena back in 04-05 but now I wouldn't think twice about drowning him in my bathtub.


----------



## DOPA

Anyone see Flair at 2k14 commenting about Bryan at the conference? You reckon he was just drunk and roasting him or was legit serious about what he said? I wouldn't be surprised either way.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Cena is gone now, and all of his advertised upcoming live events have been changed to Daniel Bryan as the headliner..Guess that makes it official, in his absence, the WWE wants Bryan to carry the company on his back..hope he's ready..thoughts? do you think its the right choice?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

It's only what he's been preparing for these last 15 years. He's got this.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Well, other than him and Punk, who else is there at the moment.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

but Punk doesn't do the make a wish stuff and all of that, to parents, the guy is scary. and saying "bitch" and stuff on TV, disqualifies him, because tons of kids go there..Bryan is the logical choice, he never cusses, eats healthy and never drinks


----------



## youmakemeleery

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

I just hope the WWE has patience on this one. Austin didn't grow the ratings to 5's and 7's and 8's overnight. It took a few years. Cena wasn't top dog in one day either. To create a new face, or a new main event star takes time and consistency.


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Yes.

Punk can be an aquired taste/heel to casuals.

Bryan has energy like his blood is 90% cocaine and 10% redbull and is massively universally over with casuals and smarks alike. If they want a new "face of the company" for while cenas out and after he retires, this is 100% the best shot they're going to have


----------



## Rvp20

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*



markedfordeath said:


> but Punk doesn't do the make a wish stuff and all of that, to parents, the guy is scary. and saying "bitch" and stuff on TV, disqualifies him, because tons of kids go there..Bryan is the logical choice, he never cusses, eats healthy and never *drinks*


unk


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*



Kevin Lockard said:


> Well, other than him and Punk, who else is there at the moment.


Think it's safe to say at this point he has surpassed Punk.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Punk doesn't drink..but if your kid is sick and wants to see a wrestler, and you're a parent, would you allow a guy with tattoos, a potty mouth and a mean look near your child? Bryan might have a beard and all of that, but he's a very nice guy and a good role model, chasing after your dreams and all of that. perfect choice.....


----------



## murder

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*



markedfordeath said:


> Punk doesn't drink..but if your kid is sick and wants to see a wrestler, and you're a parent, would you allow a guy with tattoos, a potty mouth and a mean look near your child?


Like Jeff Hardy and Rey Mysterio, no never.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

huh? Mysterio has a mask and a cartoonish look, how is that even the same thing? and Jeff Hardy, didn't know kids liked him.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

I'd have to kinda disagree with people saying Bryan surpassed Punk. They are just on different levels and can't really be compared. Bryan is more suited as a top face than Punk because of his humble attitude and being accepted by smarks and casuals. Punk is more of an attitude guy who is either you love him or hate him. Basically all I'm saying is that Punk is more of an anti-hero/top heel role while Bryan is more of a top face guy. Just my opinion.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

WWE officials didn't want Cena to work the match, but he did it anyway and put Bryan over clean (Not even Punk was able to get that accolade) and dropped the title to him. If that isn't passing the torch, I don't know what is.

- Vic


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Now, let's just keep it this way for a good few years.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*



youmakemeleery said:


> *I just hope the WWE has patience on this one. Austin didn't grow the ratings to 5's and 7's and 8's overnight.* It took a few years. Cena wasn't top dog in one day either. To create a new face, or a new main event star takes time and consistency.



So true


----------



## Old_John

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*



Vic Capri said:


> WWE officials didn't want Cena to work the match, but he did it anyway and put Bryan over clean (Not even Punk was able to get that accolade) and dropped the title to him. If that isn't passing the torch, I don't know what is.
> 
> - Vic



Passing the proverbial torch? Lmao yea right! 
It's more like letting your buddy hold your beer while you're taking a piss. :cena2


----------



## Gaston

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Just wait until Cena returns.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Bryan performs on both Raw and SmackDown and nearly every house show for both brands, has an established on-air sense of humor, gets No/Yes Locked by terminally-ill children, and moonlights as a reality show sidekick. He's definitely a suitable substitute.


----------



## murder

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*



markedfordeath said:


> huh? Mysterio has a mask and a cartoonish look, how is that even the same thing? and Jeff Hardy, didn't know kids liked him.


Mysterio has just as much tatoos (if not more) than Punk. Also as a parent who doesn't know much about wrestling, I would be more skeptical of a guy with a mask than a "regular" looking guy like Punk.

And Hardy, he was the most over with kids besides Cena in 08-09.


----------



## iJeax

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Bryan suits the role over Punk, but I find Punk to be a lot more entertaining.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Cena will come back and take his spot. Nobody has replaced him.



Rick_James said:


> Think it's safe to say at this point he has surpassed Punk.


No he hasn't.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

This should've been Punk's spot two fucking years ago. Also, it didn't come as any kind of shock that Cena laid down for Bryan... after all, they spent Christmas together with their Bella-bitches. Anyway, I don't think Bryan can pull this off - he's simply not cut out for it, not "carry-the-company-on-your-back" material. He doesn't have enough about him personality-wise, to take on the "top-dog" role, IYAM.



Vic Capri said:


> WWE officials didn't want Cena to work the match, but he did it anyway and put Bryan over clean *(Not even Punk was able to get that accolade*) and dropped the title to him. If that isn't passing the torch, I don't know what is.
> 
> - Vic


And that is nothing short of a disgrace. Bryan doesn't deserve a clean win over Cena, any more than Punk does - but then again, unlike Bryan, Punk is not going to be potentially marrying into the same family as Cena.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

til Januaray is the better answer


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

And once Cena returns it will all be his again.

Don't see why people are making such a big deal over it like this is somehow a new era & Bryan will now be the guy for a long time.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

A treat for those who not only get to miss Cena but get Bryan in return. Sucks for me and others in Ontario who lose out on Bryan and get nobody in return.


----------



## Hart Break Kid

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

difference between punk and bryan is bryan is probably more willing and suited to being the babyface smile and be nice type of guy and punk like orton has a natural heelish vibe about him.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

A potty mouth? Sure, I'll give that. A mean look, I suppose. But saying that CM Punk has *tattoos* that he can't be the top guy? That's a little ridiculous - what's wrong with tattoos? Even to kids.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*



Slowhand said:


> No he hasn't.


Yes he has. Punk never got the baton passed to him the way that Bryan has, let's face it, Punk's face turn hasn't been all that interesting, even with a Brock Lesnar feud. Punk's character now really has no direction (he's feuding with Curtis Axel).... Bryan is at the top of the card.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*



Vic Capri said:


> WWE officials didn't want Cena to work the match, but he did it anyway and put Bryan over clean (Not even Punk was able to get that accolade) and dropped the title to him. If that isn't passing the torch, I don't know what is.
> 
> - Vic


Passing what? Torch? Is that something that I can overcome?

:cena2


----------



## Demolition119

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Pass what torch? He is hurt and needed someone carry the ball for him while he is down. Anyone who doesn't think Cena isn't taking back his spot when he returns is setting themselves up for a world of heartbreak.


----------



## Rvp20

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*



Hart Break Kid said:


> difference between punk and bryan is bryan is probably more willing and *suited to being the babyface* smile and be nice type of guy and punk like orton has a natural heelish vibe about him.


Plus i think cm punk at his best is a heel. not saying he dosent make a good face tho


----------



## celticjobber

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Yeah, it seems logical that they're building DB up as the new face of the company.

Now maybe Cena will turn heel within the next year or so.


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Yeah, Bryan is taking an injured man's spot in a match. I'm sure Ryback did that last year.


----------



## Fatcat

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

The only reason why Bryan got the clean win is because Cena was leaving for an unknown amount of time. Do the job out the door because the man he was facing is expected to carry the top spot for the next half year. If he wasn't, they would have likely did the same questionable ending that Punk-Cena matches always had. And that win is an IOU to Cena. Next Cena-Bryan match is a clean win for Cena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Another fantastic match on Byan's resume for 2013. Dude is tearing it up this year as he climbs the ranks to being the top face in the company with no Cena around.

DAT #1 FACE. DAT HIGHEST RATED OVERRUN and Opening segment on Raw in awhile.

:yes


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

ShowStopper '97 said:


> DAT #1 FACE. DAT HIGHEST RATED OVERRUN and Opening segment on Raw in awhile.
> 
> :yes


...Segments that were beat by CM Punk that same night.

:troll

(Sorry, it was so easy.)


----------



## NO!

Crusade said:


> Anyone see Flair at 2k14 commenting about Bryan at the conference? You reckon he was just drunk and roasting him or was legit serious about what he said? I wouldn't be surprised either way.


What did he say about Bryan?

And yeah that cage match tonight with Barrett was great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> ...Segments that were beat by CM Punk that same night.
> 
> :troll
> 
> (Sorry, it was so easy.)


by what? .01? Cling to that, bro. :troll

But on a serious note, if it means getting beat by .01 or being the only face in the main event storyline going forward, I'll take the latter, easily.


----------



## mblonde09

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Another fantastic match on Byan's resume for 2013. Dude is tearing it up this year as he climbs the ranks to being the top face in the company with no Cena around.
> 
> DAT #1 FACE. *DAT HIGHEST RATED OVERRUN* and Opening segment on Raw in awhile.
> 
> :yes


You actually think Bryan was responsible for that number? He had very little to do with that rating.



apokalypse said:


> Bryan will replace cena and become Face of WWE. Austin agrees...*Bryan will be next Hogan-Rock-Austin being The Guy.*


:lmao Please.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I don't care who between Punk/Bryan gets the best rating or is the bigger star. Bryan has made it and now I'm gonna sit back and enjoy watching him for the next 10-15 years. He reminds me of Bret Hart but with more charisma. And Bret tore it up back in the day so that's saying a lot.


----------



## Beatles123

why would it be a bad thing if he did?


----------



## vk79

Daniel Bryan is on fire! The way he got the crowd into his Yes chants at the beginning tonight was just great.

There is just something about him that the audience connects with so well.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

mblonde09 said:


> You actually think Bryan was responsible for that number? He had very little to do with that rating.
> 
> 
> :lmao Please.


Why do you think that DB can't reach the Trinity's level or end up being pretty close? Look at the way entire people of the stadium react to him.That hasn't happened after 1999(Rock) AFAIK.


----------



## Oliver-94

mblonde09 said:


> You actually think Bryan was responsible for that number? He had very little to do with that rating..


 He is the main babyface in the segment and gets the loudest reactions from the crowd but yeah, he had VERY little to do with that rating.....


----------



## Osize10

Flair basically said Bryan did not deserve to be at the panel sitting with him, stone cold, and Foley.

You know, the night before Bryan went over Cena clean, had the crowd in his palm, and arguably out worked the entire roster at a big 4 ppv.

Slow clap for Flair


----------



## SpaceTraveller

I love Punk and Bryan for different reasons, as they are two different characters. I, however, love hearing Punk marks be angry because Bryan is become successful. So this is the only time I will ever throw a dig at Punk...

Well Punk marks, shouldn't be angry, I mean he's still the number two guy, it's just behind Bryan instead of Cena now :andy2

OK back to loving both Bryan and Punk. :cheer


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I don't understand why the Punk fanboys are attacking Bryan for actually getting himself over these past few months and becoming one of the most high profiled stars in the company right now (a debateable #1 next to Punk with Cena out) and I don't understand why the Bryan fanboys are attacking Punk just because he is currently in a long running feud/program with Heyman and not in the main event program for now.

How about people enjoy the fact that with Cena (and Sheamus) out of the picture for a while, you legit have your two top babyfaces in the company as Daniel Bryan and CM Punk. A nice refresh. Sheesh.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

I think as Americans, people should really be behind Bryan. I mean he's making the fans at least circulate blood by Yesing. Much better than just sitting there and staying fat.


----------



## Sensesfail

D-Bryan deserves more credit for everything he's doing so far


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

i'm sorry guys, but I think Cena is retiring soon, and will probably do an occasional match a year thing just like Undertaker...i truly feel that way. I mean if this is just a temporary situation, they'd be building up other guys as well..but they're not....Its all Bryan all the time..I don't normally like change, but I'm enjoying this..Wrestling has come back. And Bryan will be a different kind of top guy because he has no trouble putting guys over.


----------



## youmakemeleery

Personally, I love having BOTH guys on my screen. It's nice to feel like you have a few reasons to watch raw instead of one.


----------



## Demolition119

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*



markedfordeath said:


> i'm sorry guys, but I think Cena is retiring soon, and will probably do an occasional match a year thing just like Undertaker...i truly feel that way. I mean if this is just a temporary situation, they'd be building up other guys as well..but they're not....Its all Bryan all the time..I don't normally like change, but I'm enjoying this..Wrestling has come back. And Bryan will be a different kind of top guy because he has no trouble putting guys over.


Yeah the guy who is 36 gonna retire HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I wish.. ain't gonna happen though, if it does i'll gladly eat the crow. Unless Cena has a major injury he's good to go at least 4 more years.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*



Slowhand said:


> Cena will come back and take his spot. Nobody has replaced him.


He's replaced him at the moment, he's not talking about permanently.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

He won't replace Cena.... Get that through your head. Even when Cena turns heel he'll still be the face of the company and a bigger deal than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

okay but why push the guy so hard and have him replace Cena? why does anyone have to replace him? they could have just had the corporation angle just be an invasion type of thing and get all the wrestlers involved and make it pandemonium...but instead they picked Bryan to be the centerpiece of the whole storyline..that speaks volumes...if no one was going to eventually replace Cena, why did they single out Bryan and give him the storyline of the last three years?


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

Daniel Bryan as face of the company is only a temporary thing until Cena returns from injury. Bryan will then be around the same level as Punk as a "#2 Face".


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*

we'll see..He deserves the spotlight though, I'll say that much! Living his dream....Never asked for any of it either.


----------



## hardyorton

xdoomsayerx said:


> He won't replace Cena.... Get that through your head. Even when Cena turns heel he'll still be the face of the company and a bigger deal than Daniel Bryan.


To WWE but the fan's i'd say Bryan will be far more important.


----------



## DOPA

NO! said:


> What did he say about Bryan?
> 
> And yeah that cage match tonight with Barrett was great.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...tlinginc_wwe_news+(WrestlingInc.com+WWE+News)

Basically Bryan joked that he didn't belong on the panel and then Flair agreed and ripped into him. Baring in mind Flair was drunk and its the first time I've heard him even comment on Bryan let alone say anything negative, so I dunno if he was drunk and ribbing him or if he were serious. Bryan didn't seem to take it seriously in the video though.


----------



## hardyorton

Crusade said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...tlinginc_wwe_news+(WrestlingInc.com+WWE+News)
> 
> Basically Bryan joked that he didn't belong on the panel and then Flair agreed and ripped into him. Baring in mind Flair was drunk and its the first time I've heard him even comment on Bryan let alone say anything negative, so I dunno if he was drunk and ribbing him or if he were serious. Bryan didn't seem to take it seriously in the video though.


Why do WWE take this drunk wash up back?. He made the whole q and a about himself. Look at how Heyman and Foley put over Bryan, they gave him a nice rub. Flair was a joke going on about himself and not the product. Bryan's a nice guy so of course he let it slide.


----------



## Srdjan99

I heard that SCSA praised Bryan too, is it true?


----------



## Biast

hardyorton said:


> To WWE but the fan's i'd say Bryan will be far more important.


To the fans half the roster is more important than Cena. :lol


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

donalder said:


> i have made the gif of the finish.This finisher is brutal,Barret sells the move so well that Cena in Summerslam.


here's a gif of the powerbomb:










Just watched the match. Great fun, nice to see Barret in the main event too!


----------



## thaimasker

Srdjan99 said:


> I heard that SCSA praised Bryan too, is it true?


I don't think he did at the Q/A but he has at other times ...In his podcast and interviews.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan officially replaces Cena*



markedfordeath said:


> but Punk doesn't do the make a wish stuff and all of that, to parents, the guy is scary. and saying "bitch" and stuff on TV, disqualifies him, because tons of kids go there..Bryan is the logical choice, he never cusses, eats healthy and never drinks


Punk does lots of Make A Wish and charity stuff.


----------



## Mr. I

Also, I swear you people are determined to be miserable. WWE gives Bryan the push of a lifetime, and positions him as the top face...and you just dismiss it and go "OH WHO CARES CENA WINS ANYWAY" for no reason. You won't even entertain the idea that, yes, WWE do in fact support Bryan as a main event star.


----------



## Demolition119

Ithil said:


> Also, I swear you people are determined to be miserable. WWE gives Bryan the push of a lifetime, and positions him as the top face...and you just dismiss it and go "OH WHO CARES CENA WINS ANYWAY" for no reason. You won't even entertain the idea that, yes, WWE do in fact support Bryan as a main event star.


They support Bryan as the Face of the company cause they have no choice. What other option do they have at this point.


----------



## Mr. I

Demolition119 said:


> They support Bryan as the Face of the company cause they have no choice. What other option do they have at this point.


This claim relies on the fact that Cena is injured. The problem with that, is Cena was only injured about 3 weeks ago, whereas this massive push for Bryan began in May. This is not a last minute thing, they've been planning this for a while now. Perhaps Cena's injury has meant they must commit fully to it and not part way, but they were already positioning Bryan as a top face.


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> Also, I swear you people are determined to be miserable. WWE gives Bryan the push of a lifetime, and positions him as the top face...and you just dismiss it and go "OH WHO CARES CENA WINS ANYWAY" for no reason. You won't even entertain the idea that, yes, WWE do in fact support Bryan as a main event star.


Too damn true.


----------



## vk79

Ithil said:


> This claim relies on the fact that Cena is injured. The problem with that, is Cena was only injured about 3 weeks ago, whereas this massive push for Bryan began in May. This is not a last minute thing, they've been planning this for a while now. Perhaps Cena's injury has meant they must commit fully to it and not part way, but they were already positioning Bryan as a top face.


Great point. This is what I have been thinking since Bryan got his push. He will be right up there with Cena even when Cena returns.


----------



## rpaj

Why can't we just like both Bryan and Punk? Punk got me back into watching wrestling. I'm a huge fan of both and both on top is nothing but good for us fans. Punk is the better all around wrestler, most complete. But Bryan is better in the ring and I'd say a bit more exciting to watch. They both always put on exciting matches, so whats the problem?

Honestly some marks are just so finicky. We finally have two huge over wrestlers in Punk/Bryan and we complain? so let me get this straight...you guys complain about no one near Cena, no great talent coming up, and we finally have two legit stars and you guys still complain? honestly nothing will please IWC... we could have the great talent in AE and have prime Lesnar/Angle and you guys would still complain at the time.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The internet is never happy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Gee, you mean some people in the IWC likes to bitch just to bitch? You don't say?


----------



## World's Best

Amazing match with The Chosen One vs. The American Dragon (aka Daniel Bryan) 

I always thought McIntyre's entrance was pretty dope, too.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Ithil said:


> Also, I swear you people are determined to be miserable. WWE gives Bryan the push of a lifetime, and positions him as the top face...and you just dismiss it and go "OH WHO CARES CENA WINS ANYWAY" for no reason. You won't even entertain the idea that, yes, WWE do in fact support Bryan as a main event star.


I support Bryan..

But when it comes to Cena, I will continue to hold on to the belief that he will come back and dominate once again. Dude has been the top guy for years, you think he is done? 

You set youself up for less heartbreak like that.


----------



## mblonde09

Osize10 said:


> *Flair basically said Bryan did not deserve to be at the panel sitting with him, stone cold, and Foley.
> *
> You know, the night before Bryan went over Cena clean, had the crowd in his palm, and arguably out worked the entire roster at a big 4 ppv.
> 
> Slow clap for Flair


Well - drunk or not, he's right.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

In terms of legends, Flair is right but that doesn't mean Bryan achieve to that level. Hell, to be honest, Punk and Cena aren't either due to the way the business is today. And if they are now, then Bryan can certainly reach their as well.


----------



## Chrome

DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> here's a gif of the powerbomb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the match. Great fun, nice to see Barret in the main event too!


God damn, that looks sick. Should make that another one of his signature moves.


----------



## Jammy

Ya'll misunderstood Flair completely, way to take it out of context.

He meant it in the context of the Curt Hennig story, where he jokingly implied that guys like Bryan wouldn't be able to convince guys like Harley Race to sell for him.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Flair with that truth.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Jammy said:


> Ya'll misunderstood Flair completely, way to take it out of context.
> 
> He meant it in the context of the Curt Hennig story, where he jokingly implied that guys like Bryan wouldn't be able to convince guys like Harley Race to sell for him.


Bingo.


----------



## Blommen

The level of insecurity from the punk marks is astounding and also quite pathetic. How about you guys just enjoy that one of the best talents in WWE right now is actually getting a push and stop looking at it as if he taking anything from punk?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Blommen said:


> The level of insecurity from the punk marks is astounding and also quite pathetic. How about you guys just enjoy that one of the best talents in WWE right now is actually getting a push and stop looking at it as if he taking anything from punk?


Or maybe there's some people who don't like Bryan? Crazy, I know. 

I recognize his talents, but I don't have to find him entertaining. I find him to be quite the opposite.


----------



## markedfordeath

pro wrestling never was supposed to be "entertainment" it was supposed to be wrestling..even Triple H wants to bring more wrestling back...the soap opera shit can get boring......the This Is Awesome chants are what people want to do....the high flying, submission "will he tap"? mystery that we all enjoy...the soap operas add nothing but filler and boredom to the show..Bryan can wrestle, that's all he needs to do and thats how he got over.


----------



## Blommen

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Or maybe there's some people who don't like Bryan? Crazy, I know.
> 
> I recognize his talents, but I don't have to find him entertaining. I find him to be quite the opposite.


My post wasn't directed at anybody in particular dude, but you commenting on it sure makes it seem like you felt part of the group. look, whatever floats your boat and you find enjoyable is your game, I'm not arguing that, I'm talking about the people on here who rip on Bryan for the sole reason that they think he is taking from something from CM punk (who I am a big fan of, btw), and feel the need to criticize his act for completely illegitimate reasons what so ever. Reasons they themselves have stood up for when it came to Punk, but the moment another indie wrestler got to the top they jump on the same fucking wagon out of some warped sense of loyalty and insecurity.

again, if you are not part of this group feel free to not feel like I attacked you, if you are, then please find it in your heart to not be a hateful sod and please refrain from pissing on our parade


----------



## birthday_massacre

markedfordeath said:


> pro wrestling never was supposed to be "entertainment" it was supposed to be wrestling..even Triple H wants to bring more wrestling back...the soap opera shit can get boring......the This Is Awesome chants are what people want to do....the high flying, submission "will he tap"? mystery that we all enjoy...the soap operas add nothing but filler and boredom to the show..Bryan can wrestle, that's all he needs to do and thats how he got over.


Exactly, the soap opera stuff is supposed to enhance the wrestling matches and make you more invested in the match. The soap opera stuff is not supposed to over shadow the wrestling.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

rpaj said:


> *Why can't we just like both Bryan and Punk? Punk got me back into watching wrestling. I'm a huge fan of both and both on top is nothing but good for us fans. Punk is the better all around wrestler, most complete. But Bryan is better in the ring and I'd say a bit more exciting to watch. They both always put on exciting matches, so whats the problem?*
> 
> Honestly some marks are just so finicky. We finally have two huge over wrestlers in Punk/Bryan and we complain? so let me get this straight...you guys complain about no one near Cena, no great talent coming up, and we finally have two legit stars and you guys still complain? honestly nothing will please IWC... we could have the great talent in AE and have prime Lesnar/Angle and you guys would still complain at the time.


Exactly.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Blommen said:


> My post wasn't directed at anybody in particular dude, but you commenting on it sure makes it seem like you felt part of the group. look, whatever floats your boat and you find enjoyable is your game, I'm not arguing that, I'm talking about the people on here who rip on Bryan for the sole reason that they think he is taking from something from CM punk (who I am a big fan of, btw), and feel the need to criticize his act for completely illegitimate reasons what so ever. Reasons they themselves have stood up for when it came to Punk, but the moment another indie wrestler got to the top they jump on the same fucking wagon out of some warped sense of loyalty and insecurity.
> 
> again, if you are not part of this group feel free to not feel like I attacked you, if you are, then please find it in your heart to not be a hateful sod and please refrain from pissing on our parade


This man speaks the truth right here. CM Punk is extremely talented, having another guy like Daniel Bryan at the top should not and will not stop CM Punks talents.


----------



## Happenstan

WWE's Face of the Company Poll



> Who would you pick to be the face of WWE?
> 7%
> WWE Champion Randy Orton
> *39%
> John Cena*
> 2%
> Triple H
> 0%
> World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio
> *39%
> Daniel Bryan
> 12%
> CM Punk*
> 1%
> Mr. McMahon
> Total votes: 115575


Even Mark Central can read the writing on the wall.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

This mark war should be punishable by death. Less cretins will make this world a better place.


----------



## Ace

ChickMagnet12 said:


> This mark war should be punishable by death. Less cretins will make this world a better place.


 Daniel Bryan becoming the face of the company permanently is a joke, he can at best be number 2. No one will take down Cena.


----------



## Eddie Ray

from all duel punk and bryan marks










seriously, they are both fantastic and have both set a great precedent for great ring talent that entertains. more of this!


----------



## Jammy

Happenstan said:


> WWE's Face of the Company Poll
> 
> 
> 
> Even Mark Central can read the writing on the wall.


Poll is rigged, I was on the thread on /wooo/ when the scriptfag was rigging it. WWE polls have been manipulated by scriptfags for the last few months now. You think 115 thousand people voted on the poll?


----------



## hazuki

Am I imagining it or didnt Punk had 39% last week?

RKO tho unk2


----------



## CM BORK

lol @ 39% of people wanting Cena to continue his reign of terror.


----------



## MaybeLock

Jammy said:


> Poll is rigged, I was on the thread on /wooo/ when the scriptfag was rigging it. WWE polls have been manipulated by scriptfags for the last few months now. You think 115 thousand people voted on the poll?


Shhh, let Happenstan keep going with his mark war.


----------



## Duke Silver

What happened to the good old days when it was customary to support both Punk and Bryan if you liked either. At most, you'd get some spirited discussion about who was better. Now it's all bitter, unintelligent drivel. 

"Punk is better on the mic", "Bryan is better in the ring". Yes, thank you. That really needs to be explained.

Punk & Bryan >


----------



## hardyorton

Duke Silver said:


> What happened to the good old days when it was customary to support both Punk and Bryan if you liked either. At most, you'd get some spirited discussion about who was better. Now it's all bitter, unintelligent drivel.
> 
> "Punk is better on the mic", "Bryan is better in the ring". Yes, thank you. That really needs to be explained.
> 
> Punk & Bryan >


There will be always be a battle sadly. Why can't we celebrate both guys cause they are WWE right now. Anything Great that comes out of WWE it's to do with Bryan and Punk. But both groups want to top the other, It's like at Summerslam if a Bryan fan said the Cena/Bryan match was 5 star then a Punk fan would shit on it and vice versa. Not every Bryan/Punk fan is like this but it's never going to go away.


----------



## Joff

Cena was injured and the next night on RAW said he wasn't supposed to wrestle. 

Protected unfortunately


----------



## Happenstan

Jammy said:


> Poll is rigged, I was on the thread on /wooo/ when the scriptfag was rigging it. WWE polls have been manipulated by scriptfags for the last few months now. You think 115 thousand people voted on the poll?


Boy, you really know how to take the fun out of things, don't you. Of course I knew it was being rigged. The thing jump 600 votes in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

hardyorton said:


> There will be always be a battle sadly. Why can't we celebrate both guys cause they are WWE right now. Anything Great that comes out of WWE it's to do with Bryan and Punk. But both groups want to top the other, It's like at Summerslam if a Bryan fan said the Cena/Bryan match was 5 star then a Punk fan would shit on it and vice versa. Not every Bryan/Punk fan is like this but it's never going to go away.


I love both Bryan and Punk equally, but some marks have made viewing this forum impossible without being violated by their overwhelming aura of negativity. That's when I realized what the 'ignore list' feature of this forum was for and promptly inducted a small but vocal set of troublemakers into it. 

My forum viewing experience has drastically improved after I did that. There's absolutely nothing wrong in disagreeing with someone or being vocal about your likes and dislikes, but pathological moaning and bitching and whining is infectious and to quote Kane, makes one "embrace the hate".


----------



## Joff

awesome PB btw. Loving his new finisher as well.


----------



## Kratosx23

Duke Silver said:


> What happened to the good old days when it was customary to support both Punk and Bryan if you liked either.


Considering they're polar opposites, it went away like it always should've. Them being Indy guys means nothing, LOL @ liking 2 people being "customary". I guess all Wyatt fans have to like Bo Dallas too because they're brothers. unk2


----------



## Chrome

Duke Silver said:


> What happened to the good old days when it was customary to support both Punk and Bryan if you liked either. At most, you'd get some spirited discussion about who was better. Now it's all bitter, unintelligent drivel.
> 
> "Punk is better on the mic", "Bryan is better in the ring". Yes, thank you. That really needs to be explained.
> 
> Punk & Bryan >


Well said. Sometimes I wonder what it'd be like if this place was as big in the Attitude Era as it is now. Would we have seen Rock marks and Austin marks go at it like no tomorrow back then?


----------



## THANOS

Chrome said:


> Well said. Sometimes I wonder what it'd be like if this place was as big in the Attitude Era as it is now. Would we have seen Rock marks and Austin marks go at it like no tomorrow back then?


Definitely. I also have a feeling they would both be looked at like Cena while Y2J and Angle would be the most revered. I think the Y2J and Angle marks would be like the Punk and Bryan marks of today while Rock and Austin wouldn't be nearly as liked on the forum as them.


----------



## Duke Silver

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Considering they're polar opposites, it went away like it always should've. Them being Indy guys means nothing, LOL @ liking 2 people being "customary". I guess all Wyatt fans have to like Bo Dallas too because they're brothers. unk2


However you want to look at it (customary wasn't the best choice of words) I think it was relatively clear what I meant. 

These silly little mark wars are fucking tired.


----------



## Osize10

Mark war or not, it is way too easy to see CM Punk marks just want to discredit Bryan and give it all to Punk.


----------



## RebelArch86

Who would you pick to be the face of WWE?

7% WWE Champion Randy Orton
39% John Cena
2% Triple H
0% World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio
*40% Daniel Bryan *
11% CM Punk
1% Mr. McMahon
Total votes: 137297

Daniel Bryan, in the lead now!


----------



## #Mark

People need to realize that Punk and Bryan need each other to do well. Whether it happens this year or next year, the end goal is to have a Punk/Bryan rivalry that is reminiscent to major WWE feuds like Austin/Rock, Hogan/Savage, Bret/Shawn, etc.. The WWE has been teasing it, the staredown they had at MITB 2013 went over huge and now both guys are more over than they ever have been. Bryan fans should be hoping Punk does well the next several months and vice versa.


----------



## Stanford

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Considering they're polar opposites, it went away like it always should've. Them being Indy guys means nothing, LOL @ liking 2 people being "customary".


It really is _you against the world_, isn't it Gussie?


----------



## Flik

As a fan of both CM Punk and Daniel Bryan, I love how they are the top faces 
Something I would love to see is, once/if they choose to push another guy to the top, they make Punk and Bryan form a tag team. Like DX, Edge and Christian, Miz & Morrison and even Jerishow, it would be comedy gold :lmao



Chrome said:


> Well said. Sometimes I wonder what it'd be like if this place was as big in the Attitude Era as it is now. Would we have seen Rock marks and Austin marks go at it like no tomorrow back then?


Someone posted a year ago archives (from google IIRC) from late 90's/Early 00's forums with people talking shit about Rock and Austin while praising Triple H (yes, he used to be the IWC Hero :lol). 

And 10 years in the future, we the IWC will remember Cena as a great superstar, bash the current top faces and talking how good this "PG Era" was and how current era is terrible. And the cycle will continue 10 years later...


----------



## Ehhhhhhh

*Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Pandering to the crowd, to Cena, making unfunny jokes, smiling like Cena, not taking his ass kickings seriously.


Yeah but if Sheamus does this lets get the pitchforks out. Hypocrites.


----------



## LongHessa

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Calm down dude. Horrible post.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

This thread will probably get locked, but yeah I agree. When Bryan came out he just looked like a gnat buzzing around two giants. Like he absolutely didn't belong in a fued with those guys.

I like Bryan and thought he needed a push, but the push he's getting now honestly feels like it's wasted on him. Like he's getting far more than he can even make use of.

Guy's an underdog but gets booked like Superman. It just doesn't fit. But yeah, I'm sure Bryan will be defended on here tooth and nail and will continue to get cheered since he's pretty over, so it won't matter to most whether his push isn't fitting for him.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

He wasn't horrible, just completely average. Hopefully it doesn't become the norm for him.


----------



## Ehhhhhhh

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



SinJackal said:


> This thread will probably get locked./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Why would it get locked?


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

It was pretty mediocre. Mic skills aren't Bryan's forte but he excels in-ring. He's like the reverse Sandow in that respect.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

Because he's Cena while Cena can't be Cena. Duh.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Ehhhhhhh said:


> SinJackal said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will probably get locked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it get locked?
Click to expand...

Two reasons. 1: Mods usually lock most threads involving Raw while Raw is on the air unless it's addressing something major that happened. and 2: Any thread that appears to bash a popular IWC wrestler in the title usually gets locked by default.

I don't think threads should be locked due to reason 2, but that happens all the time. That's why you rarely see a thread about how certain wrestlers had a bad segment, or that people are tired of them. Yet you'll see the guys who are unpopular in IWC have those threads stay there unless it's just over the top trolling.

Maybe this won't get locked though, who knows  You won't get in trouble either way so don't worry bro. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

You must be new here...


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I love that this forum instantly turns on a face if they say anything nice about the crowd

"Omg he thanked the crowd, he's pandering just like Cena!"

You sound stupid


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

As a Bryan supporter, I have to agree. I thought he would tone down the comedy, smile less, and become a little more intense now that he's in a serious feud but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Dunmer said:


> He wasn't horrible, just completely average. Hopefully it doesn't become the norm for him.


This. I really don't want to see happy-go-lucky Super-Bryan out there, I want to see the newest "everyman" fighting against his boss. He doesn't have to be Stone Cold Steve Austin, but at least take this force he's up against seriously.


----------



## superuser1

*Bryan be serious holy crap!!!!!!!*

you just got rkoed on last week's raw and this past smackdown but you wanna smile and crack jokes???? smdh


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Bryan's face character has always been happy-go-lucky. The crowd-pandering is fine, because he's already been established as a major fan favorite, unlike Cody Rhodes, Mark Henry, or Dolph Ziggler. 

He also just needs to be at least above-average on the mic, which he has been; the crowd's behind him because, in the ring, he knows how to play the babyface in peril and has a great "hulking up" sequence.

If you're a sports entertainment fan more than a wrestling fan, then I can understand your feelings.


----------



## RandomLurker

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

He needs to smile less. He was screwed over at Summerslam, and yet he comes out with a giant grin on his face.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Snapdragon said:


> I love that this forum instantly turns on a face if they say anything nice about the crowd
> 
> "Omg he thanked the crowd, he's pandering just like Cena!"
> 
> You sound stupid


Wonder how long before someone whines about superman booking.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Not surprised, Bryan is a mediocre mic worker.


----------



## backpackstunner

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

It was a very sucky segment to say the least


----------



## jhbboy198917

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

At least he wasn't smiling when he came out last week.


----------



## The Deluded One

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Dunmer said:


> Wonder how long before someone whines about superman booking.


I'll be right there if he defeats Reigns tonight.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I'm not a fan of him because of his mic skills, so I could care less.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I will readily admit that it was an awful segment. He's going to lose his momentum with bullshit like that.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



SinJackal said:


> *This thread will probably get locked, but yeah I agree. When Bryan came out he just looked like a gnat buzzing around two giants.* Like he absolutely didn't belong in a fued with those guys.
> 
> I like Bryan and thought he needed a push, but the push he's getting now honestly feels like it's wasted on him. Like he's getting far more than he can even make use of.
> 
> *Guy's an underdog but gets booked like Superman.* It just doesn't fit. But yeah, I'm sure Bryan will be defended on here tooth and nail and will continue to get cheered since he's pretty over, so it won't matter to most whether his push isn't fitting for him.


Really?

I feel like when Orton got on the mic he brought the whole segment down. He is the third wheel in this whole thing...he's a corporate henchman. This fued is Bryan/HHH..


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I found it weird Daniel Bryan thanked Cena again, he thanked him for the exact same thing on Smackdown. Overall i didn't think it was a bad promo.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

O Fenômeno said:


> Really?
> 
> I feel like when Orton got on the mic he brought the whole segment down. He is the third wheel in this whole thing...he's a corporate henchman. This fued is Bryan/HHH..




Orton was better than Bryan in that segment hands down.


----------



## Ehhhhhhh

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Why was he smiling though? He has no reason to smile. He got attacked 3 times in less than a week and got screwed out of the title and he smiles. Did Hogan, Bret, HBK, Austin, Rock, HHH or even CENA!? Smile after getting screwed. No they were pissed off.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



SinJackal said:


> Two reasons. 1: Mods usually lock most threads involving Raw while Raw is on the air unless it's addressing something major that happened. and 2: *Any thread that appears to bash a popular IWC wrestler in the title usually gets locked by default.*
> 
> I don't think threads should be locked due to reason 2, but that happens all the time. That's why you rarely see a thread about how certain wrestlers had a bad segment, or that people are tired of them. Yet you'll see the guys who are unpopular in IWC have those threads stay there unless it's just over the top trolling.
> 
> Maybe this won't get locked though, who knows  You won't get in trouble either way so don't worry bro. Welcome to the forum!


lol, that's not true at all. The ones that get locked are the ones that have no point to them or get out of control because people can't handle talking about professional wrestling.

Also, to OP, promo wasn't bad, wasn't really good either, imo. If people liked it, so be it. People like a whole bunch of stuff I don't like but you don't see me on here complaining.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Let's get this straight right here and right now..Cripple H and Blandy were killing the crowd. Getting WHAT chants..getting no sold..getting this wack odd mixed reaction where they didn't get too many cheers or too many boos. Bryan comes out..crowd instantly gives them top heat...he blows the roof off the place...him thanking Cena made sense and he added a little comedy. You don't like it? Stop watching and stop bitching like a little ho. He's running the show now and that's how it's gonna stay. Learn to deal with it. Bryan is the best in the business on all fronts...he destroyed your man crush, Cena, on the mic week in and week out. Shitted on Cripple H again tonight. He's the best thing going, bar none. Fine prmo and decent segment..considering who was out there opposite of him.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



AthenaMark said:


> Let's get this straight right here and right now..Cripple H and Blandy were killing the crowd. Getting WHAT chants..getting no sold..getting this wack odd mixed reaction where they didn't get too many cheers or too many boos. Bryan comes out..crowd instantly gives them top heat...he blows the roof off the place...him thanking Cena made sense and he added a little comedy. You don't like it? Stop watching and stop bitching like a little ho. He's running the show now and that's how it's gonna stay. Learn to deal with it. Bryan is the best in the business on all fronts...he destroyed your man crush, Cena, on the mic week in and week out. Shitted on Cripple H again tonight. He's the best thing going, bar none. Fine prmo and decent segment..considering who was out there opposite of him.


This is a solid example one someone not being able to handle civil discussion.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Brye said:


> lol, that's not true at all. The ones that get locked are the ones that have no point to them or get out of control because people can't handle talking about professional wrestling.
> 
> Also, to OP, promo wasn't bad, wasn't really good either, imo. If people liked it, so be it. People like a whole bunch of stuff I don't like but you don't see me on here complaining.


This is true. His delivery wasn't bad, per say, as he was definitely better than Orton, but his material was Cena level bad and I don't ever want to see that again.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I think DB is definitely above average on the mic at this point - he's improved quite a lot I think. I doubt he'll ever be as good as their very best mic guys like Punk, Cena, or Heyman but I would say he's better than Randy Orton. Not by a lot but that's about the tier I'd put him on. And with his ring skills that's plenty.

What I thought was lame about the whole thing was, they seriously just did this gauntlet match thing like a month ago, why again so soon. Then again if we get Bryan wrestling for 30+ min on the reg against the likes of Cesaro and Rollins then maybe they should do this all the time lol.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



AthenaMark said:


> Let's get this straight right here and right now..Cripple H and Blandy were killing the crowd. Getting WHAT chants..getting no sold..getting this wack odd mixed reaction where they didn't get too many cheers or too many boos. Bryan comes out..crowd instantly gives them top heat...he blows the roof off the place...him thanking Cena made sense and he added a little comedy. You don't like it? Stop watching and stop bitching like a little ho. He's running the show now and that's how it's gonna stay. Learn to deal with it. Bryan is the best in the business on all fronts...he destroyed your man crush, Cena, on the mic week in and week out. Shitted on Cripple H again tonight. He's the best thing going, bar none. Fine prmo and decent segment..considering who was out there opposite of him.


you sound like a major mark bro just be honest bryan sucked in that segment


----------



## xdoomsayerx

AthenaMark said:


> Let's get this straight right here and right now..Cripple H and Blandy were killing the crowd. Getting WHAT chants..getting no sold..getting this wack odd mixed reaction where they didn't get too many cheers or too many boos. Bryan comes out..crowd instantly gives them top heat...he blows the roof off the place...him thanking Cena made sense and he added a little comedy. You don't like it? Stop watching and stop bitching like a little ho. He's running the show now and that's how it's gonna stay. Learn to deal with it. Bryan is the best in the business on all fronts...he destroyed your man crush, Cena, on the mic week in and week out. Shitted on Cripple H again tonight. He's the best thing going, bar none. Fine prmo and decent segment..considering who was out there opposite of him.




You poor poor soul thinking Bryan is surpassing cena :lmao


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



AthenaMark said:


> Let's get this straight right here and right now..Cripple H and Blandy were killing the crowd. Getting WHAT chants..getting no sold..getting this wack odd mixed reaction where they didn't get too many cheers or too many boos. Bryan comes out..crowd instantly gives them top heat...he blows the roof off the place...him thanking Cena made sense and he added a little comedy. You don't like it? Stop watching and stop bitching like a little ho. He's running the show now and that's how it's gonna stay. Learn to deal with it. Bryan is the best in the business on all fronts...he destroyed your man crush, Cena, on the mic week in and week out. Shitted on Cripple H again tonight. He's the best thing going, bar none. Fine prmo and decent segment..considering who was out there opposite of him.


fpalm Come on now dude, that's just embarrassing.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I thought Orton wasnt gonna be tolerable on the mic in this feud but damn Bryan might have him beat so far. Why the hell he keeps smiling after getting his ass kicked every night since Summerslam? And what's up with the corny jokes?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Outside of yes and no the crowd seems lost. HHH/ Orton really don't even feel like heels right now.


----------



## Culebra75

Snapdragon said:


> I love that this forum instantly turns on a face if they say anything nice about the crowd
> 
> "Omg he thanked the crowd, he's pandering just like Cena!"
> 
> You sound stupid


Lmfao true dat


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



superuser1 said:


> you sound like a major mark bro just be honest bryan sucked in that segment


Explain to me, kid. What did he suck at? You're generalizing and talking in blanket statements. You're not speaking with merit. Make sense or don't speak on this subject. WTF does " he sucked in the segment" even mean? He carried that shit and the crowd PROVED it. Cena trys to do anything like that and the crowd boos his ass from the opening second until he gets out..he announces a fucking injury and the crowd cheered like their city football team won a fucking NFL title.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Edgeheadpeeps said:


> I thought Orton wasnt gonna be tolerable on the mic in this feud but damn Bryan might have him beat so far. Why the hell he keeps smiling after getting his ass kicked every night since Summerslam? And what's up with the corny jokes?


WTF....he was pissed last week. He's smiling every week? WTF are you talking about? He's confident in his abilities and has that smirk on his face..like he always had when he was heel and during the tag team. You nutcases are creating shit out of thin air..no wonder so many think the IWC fanbase are bi polar talking idiots all the time.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

brave to make a thread like this considering 3\4 the guys here are daniel bryan marks that see no flaw in him whatsoever....yea sure some of them can admit he has mediocre mic skills but they're willing to look past that, now why can't they look past certain aspects in other wrestlers is beyond me


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



SinJackal said:


> When Bryan came out he just looked like a gnat buzzing around two giants. Like he absolutely didn't belong in a fued with those guys.


Not true at all. He already beat Orton and made him tap and it was totally believable. And not sure I would call Orton a giant.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I guess if you don't call a fan a fatty, you aren't good on the mic. Hahaha..the double talking..the hypocrisy. Good grief. God help pro wrestling in 2013 and beyond.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



GillbergReturns said:


> Outside of yes and no the crowd seems lost. HHH/ Orton really don't even feel like heels right now.


Now that's just a lie. There were massive "Daniel Bryan" chants during the opening segment like there is every week for him. People acting like the "YES! NO!" chants are the only thing fans chant, and that they only chant them because "it's fun", are way off base.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I like him but on SD he should've been pissed after the Shield ass kicking. Instead of coming out angry with a scowl he was calling Orton pretty and shit. It's ok for him to be a comedy character when it calls for it but come on.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Perhaps I'm speaking too soon but it felt really weird today. HHH gives Orton a car and Bryan stares at it then remarks what a pretty car for a pretty face.

They're really going too far with acknowledging that looks effect pushes. Yeah I spoke too soon.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



AthenaMark said:


> I guess if you don't call a fan a fatty, you aren't good on the mic. Hahaha..the double talking..the hypocrisy. Good grief. God help pro wrestling in 2013 and beyond.


No one's forcing you to stay here.

Also, lol at you generalizing after criticizing someone else for doing it. Plenty of people on here like Bryan's mic work. You're having a fit because of a difference of opinion. Chill out, man.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Bryan be serious holy crap!!!!!!!*



superuser1 said:


> you just got rkoed on last week's raw and this past smackdown but you wanna smile and crack jokes???? smdh


Isn't that how his character has always been? Rhetorical question, it is how his character's always been. Bryan is and has always been a character geared towards kids. 

He just isn't as serious a character as Triple H, Orton, Vince, and The Shield. The entire fued against them is looking like it's going to be awkward because of it. The push and story just don't fit his character imo.



Dunmer said:


> Wonder how long before someone whines about superman booking.


You mean how long before someone points out the obvious? What's wrong with that? WWE is putting him over in gauntlet matches, brought back Vince and Steph, and flipped Orton and HHH heel plus teamed The Shield with them all to put Bryan over.



Slowhand said:


> Not true at all. He already beat Orton and made him tap and it was totally believable. And not sure I would call Orton a giant.


Metaphorical giants, not literal giants. Bryan's match against Orton was fine, but his fued against HHH's regime looks awkward. Bryan is the one out of place character in the whole fued.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Step 1: Win a couple matches.

Step 2: Get a push done the right way with ups and downs but still having momentum.

Step 3: Some fools start claiming it's a superman push.

What should one expect from a main event push? Bryan got destroyed last week. Yes he fought off The Shield for a bit, but he'd look like a goddamn chump if he didn't. There's no winning with you guys. You can't sit down and enjoy a segment because then there'd be nothing to complain on the internet about. Was there really anything wrong with the way Bryan's being booked, considering the feud?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Bryan be serious holy crap!!!!!!!*



SinJackal said:


> WWE is putting him over in gauntlet matches, brought back Vince and Steph, and flipped Orton and HHH heel plus teamed The Shield with them all to put Bryan over.
> 
> 
> 
> Metaphorical giants, not literal giants. Bryan's match against Orton was fine, but his fued against HHH's regime looks awkward. Bryan is the one out of place character in the whole fued.


And? What do you want them to do, build a new top face by having him look like a weakling?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

fpalm at whomever's idea it was for Bryan's material this week. They should be slaughtered for writing this trash. Why does every top face NEED to talk like Cena? It's fucking horrible and it's making me shake my head at Bryan for going along with it.


----------



## dan the marino

Now that hes a main event face, he must become a smiley buttball according to the WWE.

Brian usually isn't amazing, though he can be pretty good, but yeah that was bad. Hopefully those kinds of promos dont become the norm for him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

He's been generic & awful all night. Kissing the crowds ass, thanking Cena, shouting his crappy catchphrase constantly & when he cuts a promo he sounds like he's reading from an autocue. The less said about the car the better.

I have high hopes for Bryan, but they need to give him better material & he needs to learn to deliver it better.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Bryan used to be horrible on the mic some time ago
He's improved a lot though and now he's just bad


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Brye said:


> Step 1: Win a couple matches.
> 
> Step 2: Get a push done the right way with ups and downs but still having momentum.
> 
> Step 3: Some fools start claiming it's a superman push.
> 
> What should one expect from a main event push? Bryan got destroyed last week. Yes he fought off The Shield for a bit, but he'd look like a goddamn chump if he didn't. There's no winning with you guys. You can't sit down and enjoy a segment because then there'd be nothing to complain on the internet about. Was there really anything wrong with the way Bryan's being booked, considering the feud?


You're dumbing down your description of Bryan's push to make people saying it's a superman push seem like they're embellishing when they aren't. Here's a more accurate description:

1: Give him a gauntlet match win over three people which included the two very recent #1 contenders to each world title, and a very long reigning US champ.

2: Put him over John Cena for the WWE title cleanly at a major PPV.

3: Run a "screwjob" scenerio to take it away.

4: Form a super heel group which includes flipping Triple H and Orton heel while bringing back Vince and Steph who also get flipped heel, AND merge The Shield with them. . .all to "stop Daniel Bryan".

5: Have him nearly take out The Shield by himself as he tries to enter the ring to fight Triple H and Randy Orton in a handicap fight with the whole roster watching.

6: Put him over in another gauntlet match while making him act arrogant against the super heel group like they won't do shit to him.

Then step 7 would be people claiming it's a superman push. Since it is as he's nearly going over in every appearance while only ever having the better gotten of him under very unfair circumstances to him. . .circumstances which he nearly succeeds in anyway.

Step 8 would be obligatory DB defenders trying to dumb down their explanation of what happened to pretend that the person saying he's on a superman push is embellishing, when in actuality you're understating what happened while everyone else is just saying what it is.




Slowhand said:


> And? What do you want them to do, build a new top face by having him look like a weakling?


Either A: Use someone who doesn't look like a weakling if they want to book him like Superman.

Or B: Don't book the guy to win gauntlet matches and nearly take out The Shield by himself, and fued him against 7 megaheels (and all 5 wrestlers in the heel group are bigger and more serious than him) all by himself to put him over. It's overboard.

Instead, book him like he actually is an underdog by not putting him over in gauntlet matches and by not looking like he's getting the better of the whole regime by himself unless they attack him with multiple people at once (segments he nearly wins anyway). That's half a step away from Steve Austin level shit where he stunners the whole ring and drinks beer to end the show.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

did it ever occur to anyone, that he's smiling because he's knows he's just better than everyone..he is a wrestler, that was what the whole Cena feud was based upon..he's not a sports entertainer, he's not a talker...he's a kick ass wrestler...no one can touch him in the ring..he's smiling because he knows no one can...why does he have to give good promos? what the hell!


----------



## The Deluded One

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> did it ever occur to anyone, that he's smiling because he's knows he's just better than everyone..he is a wrestler, that was what the whole Cena feud was based upon..he's not a sports entertainer, he's not a talker...he's a kick ass wrestler...no one can touch him in the ring..he's smiling because he knows no one can...why does he have to give good promos? what the hell!


Damn, that's not very underdog...


----------



## Brye

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



SinJackal said:


> You're dumbing down your description of Bryan's push to make people saying it's a superman push seem like they're embellishing when they aren't. Here's a more accurate description:
> 
> 1: Give him a gauntlet match win over three people which included the two very recent #1 contenders to each world title, and a very long reigning US champ.
> 
> 2: Put him over John Cena for the WWE title cleanly at a major PPV.
> 
> 3: Run a "screwjob" scenerio to take it away.
> 
> 4: Form a super heel group which includes flipping Triple H and Orton heel while bringing back Vince and Steph who also get flipped heel, AND merge The Shield with them. . .all to "stop Daniel Bryan".
> 
> 5: Have him nearly take out The Shield by himself as he tries to enter the ring to fight Triple H and Randy Orton in a handicap fight with the whole roster watching.
> 
> 6: Put him over in another gauntlet match while making him act arrogant against the super heel group like they won't do shit to him.
> 
> Then step 7 would be people claiming it's a superman push. Since it is as he's nearly going over in every appearance while only ever having the better gotten of him under very unfair circumstances to him. . .circumstances which he nearly succeeds in anyway.
> 
> Step 8 would be obligatory DB defenders trying to dumb down their explanation of what happened to pretend that the person saying he's on a superman push is embellishing, when in actuality you're understating what happened while everyone else is just saying what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either A: Use someone who doesn't look like a weakling if they want to book him like Superman.
> 
> Or B: Don't book the guy to win gauntlet matches and nearly take out The Shield by himself, and fued him against 7 megaheels (and all 5 wrestlers in the heel group are bigger and more serious than him) all by himself to put him over. It's overboard.
> 
> Instead, book him like he actually is an underdog by not putting him over in gauntlet matches and by not looking like he's getting the better of the whole regime by himself unless they attack him with multiple people at once (segments he nearly wins anyway). That's half a step away from Steve Austin level shit where he stunners the whole ring and drinks beer to end the show.


I can sort of see where you're coming from but let's see where they go with this tonight before we make that assumption. And in the first gauntlet, he looked like a huge underdog, especially in the Cesaro/Ryback parts of it.

I personally don't see it as a superman push. I think that word gets thrown around a little too much now. They're booking him well, imo. You can't book the guy poorly if you're giving him main event material against Cena. Orton, etc.


----------



## imthemountie

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

If you want top faces who aren't stale you'll probably need to watch attitude era reruns. Otherwise just deal with it


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

i'm loving it, he's my favorite wrestler...seems to me all the complainers on here should just stop watching, we won't miss you! go watch TNA instead.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

My point here is that everyone is so fickle that regardless of how Bryan is booked, they'd have a problem with it. Everyone is already criticizing this incredibly new angle and no one is even offering an alternative to what they'd do differently.

How about actual discussion? Why not offer up some insight instead of the usual shit. Here's 75% of the conversations I've seen tonight:

A: Wow _____ sucked tonight

B: No, you suck and your opinions suck. ________ marks, they're all the same.

A: Well at least we're not ______ marks, you worship everything he does

B: Well you're just like the rest of the IWC (not realizing that they're actually grouping themselves in that) and will never say anything bad about your hero.

A: IWC, BURIED, EVERYTHING SUCKS, RAW IS 3 HOURS, WHY DO YOU HAVE DIFFERENT OPINIONS THAN ME?

B: (insert baseless argument that states that my opinion is better than yours and vice versa for the next 13 posts.)


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

They are making him like Cena and we all know how corny, cheesy, and boring Cena's material is. And if a great mic worker like Cena can't make it work, then a decent mic worker like Bryan can't either.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

i'd do nothing differently because I know its just going to get better...he's obviously going to bring out his angry side soon...nobody is patient.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Brye said:


> My point here is that everyone is so fickle that regardless of how Bryan is booked, they'd have a problem with it. Everyone is already criticizing this incredibly new angle and no one is even offering an alternative to what they'd do differently.


I will try to. In the opening segment, have Bryan come out and demand to have HHH in the ring NOW. Have HHH laugh at him the same way, and say Bryan "isn't even in his league let alone Orton's, but if you want competition, you'll face the Shield in a gauntlet tonight!" Then I'd do the car segment later with Bryan taking an axe to car, lumberjack style, instead of the YES! spray paint.

How's that?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

The whole segment was horrible. Only good part was HHH singing.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



SinJackal said:


> You're dumbing down your description of Bryan's push to make people saying it's a superman push seem like they're embellishing when they aren't. Here's a more accurate description:
> 
> 1: Give him a gauntlet match win over three people which included the two very recent #1 contenders to each world title, and a very long reigning US champ.
> 
> 2: Put him over John Cena for the WWE title cleanly at a major PPV.
> 
> 3: Run a "screwjob" scenerio to take it away.
> 
> 4: Form a super heel group which includes flipping Triple H and Orton heel while bringing back Vince and Steph who also get flipped heel, AND merge The Shield with them. . .all to "stop Daniel Bryan".
> 
> 5: Have him nearly take out The Shield by himself as he tries to enter the ring to fight Triple H and Randy Orton in a handicap fight with the whole roster watching.
> 
> 6: Put him over in another gauntlet match while making him act arrogant against the super heel group like they won't do shit to him.
> 
> Then step 7 would be people claiming it's a superman push. Since it is as he's nearly going over in every appearance while only ever having the better gotten of him under very unfair circumstances to him. . .circumstances which he nearly succeeds in anyway.
> 
> Step 8 would be obligatory DB defenders trying to dumb down their explanation of what happened to pretend that the person saying he's on a superman push is embellishing, when in actuality you're understating what happened while everyone else is just saying what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either A: Use someone who doesn't look like a weakling if they want to book him like Superman.
> 
> Or B: Don't book the guy to win gauntlet matches and nearly take out The Shield by himself, and fued him against 7 megaheels (and all 5 wrestlers in the heel group are bigger and more serious than him) all by himself to put him over. It's overboard.
> 
> Instead, book him like he actually is an underdog by not putting him over in gauntlet matches and by not looking like he's getting the better of the whole regime by himself unless they attack him with multiple people at once (segments he nearly wins anyway). That's half a step away from Steve Austin level shit where he stunners the whole ring and drinks beer to end the show.


I see what you mean, but this push is supposed to solidify Bryan into the Main Event...

When I think of Superman push I think of Cena,Brock lesnar(first run) and fucking Sheamus...fucking Superman push.


----------



## JCrusher

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I think Bryan is very talented in the ring. Although i do feel he is overrated in tersm of how his fans view him. Bryan fans think he is the ebst thing since sliced bread. Like i said i like his ring skills very much. i think his mic skills are weak to be honest. i think he is valuable but i dont get the big stink about him


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

The material sucked ass. Hardly Bryan's fault considering he didn't write that god awful script that involved him thanking Cena for the hundredth time for wrestling him with a broken elbow


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

how is he bad on the mic? I am not understanding! He insulted Triple H, got him angry, is calling Orton pretty, sarcastically saying that he worked hard for that title by covering him for the three count at SS.....I thought he didn't skip a beat..compared Triple H the suit to Vince McMahon and them being the same person......and called him a sell out and that he has a large nose....i don't see how he did badly? and he called Steph trash last week and that was awesome.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

And so it begins. Bryan getting the Cena treatment that he's always deserved. 








to John the Baptist for giving the GOAT FACE that title opportunity.

It pays to be Cena'd up :jordan


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Brye said:


> This is a solid example one someone not being able to handle civil discussion.


Of course not, AthenaMark is a fucking moron. I thought that was common knowledge?


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



King Bebe said:


> The material sucked ass. Hardly Bryan's fault considering he didn't write that god awful script that involved him thanking Cena for the hundredth time for wrestling him with a broken elbow


He just doesn't deliver on promos though. The backstage one sat on the car sounded like he was reading from a fucking autocue until he reverted back to his old trick of just shouting his catchphrase over & over again.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Brye said:


> I can sort of see where you're coming from but let's see where they go with this tonight before we make that assumption. And in the first gauntlet, he looked like a huge underdog, especially in the Cesaro/Ryback parts of it.
> 
> I personally don't see it as a superman push. I think that word gets thrown around a little too much now. They're booking him well, imo. You can't book the guy poorly if you're giving him main event material against Cena. Orton, etc.


Yeah I feel you. Maybe I should clarify a little here. . .I don't dislike Daniel Bryan, he is one of my top 10 favs. Not top 5, but he's top 10. I haven't "turned on Bryan" or hate him. I understand why you think I may have though since a lot of other posters do exactly that when wrestlers get pushed.

It's, "WWE sucks, this guy needs a push", then when he gets pushed for too long, they say how he's overpushed and needs to be buried. Likewise, they think most other wrestlers on the roster are garbage.

I'm not like that though, I just think Bryan's push is insane and not befitting of him. I think he should be pushed, but they're going crazy with this one like all their lives depend on getting him over.

As for looking like an underdog, honestly I didn't think he looked like an underdog against Ryback. Bryan controlled about 2/3rds of that match while getting in about 3/4ths (maybe more) of the total offense. Did not appear to struggle at all or seem like he even just had two tough matches.

"Superman" does get thrown around too much, but in this case I think it actually fits. It has fit for Cena, Punk, and Sheamus recently, and now it fits for Bryan. It's the same role man. I even called Bryan winning the gauntlet match tonight before it happened. His booking will now be "always wins unless screwed" for the forseeable future. I wouldn't call it superman booking if he wasn't going over in gauntlet matches and getting the better of multiple guys at once on a consistent basis while always winning unless screwed. If that isn't superman booking, almost nothing can be called that.



O Fenômeno said:


> I see what you mean, but this push is supposed to solidify Bryan into the Main Event...
> 
> When I think of Superman push I think of Cena,Brock lesnar(first run) and fucking Sheamus...fucking Superman push.


They had superman pushes too, I can't really argue with that.  They looked closer to what you'd think Superman would look like though, that's the only difference I see between their pushes and Bryan's current one tbh.

I mean, tonight Daniel Bryan (Superman) defeats The Shield (the three bad guys in black outfits from Superman II) in a gauntlet match (the toughest type of match to win in pro wrestling besides a 3 on 1 handicap match) as the entire WWE roster (the world) looks on in awe of him as their super hero savior of WWE (humanity).

And this is the second time now that he's won a gauntlet match against super villains, and the second time he's gone over with the whole roster watching him solo the top heels on the roster in awe as their superhero.

I've wanted to see Bryan be pushed for awhile, but what the fuck?


----------



## RVD'S BONG

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

My only problem with Bryan right now is he can't act mad.
I want to see him pull a Punk VS Fat guy instead of a goof.
How would stone cold acted tonight ?


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I'll be honest, I didn't like that much. I can't say that it was Bryan's fault because obviously he didn't write the script, and he had to make due with what he had. Did I think it was awful? No, but it wasn't great either. Bryan should have been extremely pissed off considering that he lost the WWE championship, got beat up by the Shield, and got RKO'ed twice by Orton in span of one week.


----------



## friskysandwich

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

You guys...

SMH

Guy smiles and you instantly think he's Cena.

Just wow, go watch TNA.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I agree, not the Bryan we want or need. I hope that Bryans character will not take a turn for the worse, he felt hard to relate to tonight and usually THAT is exactly his strength, the ability to make people believe in him, if he suddenly becomes an emotionless happy go lucky Robot like Cena the main appeal of his character will be gone and he will just be another goon in the Main Event that happens to have incredible ring skills. He should be used better than that, but it's only been one week so I'm not gonna panic over one bad promo of his.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

He was what he is and always will be, a comfortable B-, a good hand if you will.

Don't get me wrong, he wasn't bad by any means, I didn't exactly get 'Main Event WWE Superstar' vibe off him either, he was just 'a guy'.



King Bebe said:


> The material sucked ass. Hardly Bryan's fault considering he didn't write that god awful script that involved him thanking Cena for the hundredth time for wrestling him with a broken elbow


A bad work man blames his tools. Look at how awesome Big Show was in the last segment, THAT is what Bryan should aspire to be. Perfect bsbyface acting by Show tonight. Bryan doesn't have the intensity to be taken seriously. He's great as a comic relief upper midcarder, that's his level, and there's nothing wrong with that.

Remember, not everyone can be a main eventer, Bryan is a perfect example of a good hand. No thrills, you know what you're getting.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I don't know if it's the script, Bryan's look, or his promo skills in general, but I cannot take this guy seriously when he tries to be angry. He still comes off like he's "Team Hell No" mad where his timing and delivery is more catered to comedy than as a serious main eventer. As of right now DB is quickly losing that "I'm a wrestler, not an entertainer" vibe he boasted about through the Cena feud. And don't even get me started on his "hulking up"--absolutely cringeworthy.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

OP is right


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

why act like the mods shouldn't delete this troll thread


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Bryan needs to stop mentioning his looks. Calling Orton pretty and all that jazz. We got it the first time he said it, he needs to come out next week and demand Hunter to come to the ring so he can kick his head in. He needs some intensity now that he's in a top program.. look at Punk. His first ME babyface run BLEW because they tried to make him Cena.. Now, they give him a bit of an edge and he's getting the biggest pops week in and week out. Give Bryan that same edge and the crowd will respond even better then they are now. Obviously, they love him now but he can be even more over if he gets a little more serious.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



#Mark said:


> Bryan needs to stop mentioning his looks. Calling Orton pretty and all that jazz. We got it the first time he said it, he needs to come out next week and demand Hunter to come to the ring so he can kick his head in. He needs some intensity now that he's in a top program.. look at Punk. His first ME babyface run BLEW because they tried to make him Cena.. Now, they give him a bit of an edge and he's getting the biggest pops week in and week out. Give Bryan that same edge and the crowd will respond even better then they are now. Obviously, they love him now but he can be even more over if he gets a little more serious.


This. Just let him cut promos like below on HHH and Orton every week. If he's getting screwed weekly then let him be pissed about it. Creative needs to write him to be angry and irritable. That is how he flourishes.


----------



## JCrusher

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Young Constanza said:


> why act like the mods shouldn't delete this troll thread


 So everyone who isnt a hardcore bryan fan is a troll? I try to be objectiive as possible. I admit im not a bryan fan but i have always given him props for his in ring ability


----------



## 777

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Dude's getting a mega-push and everyone complains. Surprise surprise.


----------



## JCrusher

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



777 said:


> Dude's getting a mega-push and everyone complains. Surprise surprise.


 Thats bryan fans for you lol. Unless he gets the upper hand every week, wins every match , and has a 2 year title reign they MIGHT be content lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I think we need to accept that babyfaces in the PG era are all going to be (to varying degrees, of course) alittle bit too "smiley" and "pandering," at this point. It's Cena's full time shtick. When Punk was the babyface champion, he pandered to the crowd more than he ever has before, as well. It's the only way current day WWE writers (soap opera writers who can no longer get a job in Hollywood) know how to write promos for babyfaces. That's another thing. These promos these days are written word for word by the writers and are memorized and recited by the talent. It's not like it once was in the 90s and early to mid 2000s. It sucks, but it is what it is.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I'll be honest & say that I can't take Bryan seriously anymore, he's been awful this week on the mic, there was really no saving grace, horrible delivery & horrendous material.

There's still time to save his character though, otherwise, Punk will be the only serious babyface with Orton being heel now.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Alo0oy said:


> I'll be honest & say that I can't take Bryan seriously anymore, he's been awful this week on the mic, there was really no saving grace, *horrible delivery* & horrendous material.
> 
> There's still time to save his character though, otherwise, Punk will be the only serious babyface with Orton being heel now.


That's an outright lie. His delivery wasn't elite but it certainly wasn't horrible, and was in fact quite good. The problem is and always will be the material, which isn't even coming from Bryan himself.


----------



## uppercut

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He was what he is and always will be, a comfortable B-, a good hand if you will.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, he wasn't bad by any means, I didn't exactly get 'Main Event WWE Superstar' vibe off him either, he was just 'a guy'.
> 
> 
> A bad work man blames his tools. Look at how awesome Big Show was in the last segment, THAT is what Bryan should aspire to be. Perfect bsbyface acting by Show tonight. Bryan doesn't have the intensity to be taken seriously. He's great as a comic relief upper midcarder, that's his level, and there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Remember, not everyone can be a main eventer, Bryan is a perfect example of a good hand. No thrills, you know what you're getting.




hahaha lol at the troll. well played sir


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



THANOS said:


> That's an outright lie. His delivery wasn't elite but it certainly wasn't horrible, and was in fact quite good. The problem is and always will be the material, which isn't even coming from Bryan himself.


Why would I lie? I'm a big fan of Bryan but his delivery was just bad, have you watched his promo against Cena a couple of weeks ago? that's what we call good delivery, today he was just too monotonic,


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

he;s only thanking Cena because he needs to let the kids know they're best buds. So hopefully they'll buy his merchandise too. It really wasn't meant to be "cut a promo" time, just to set up the episode, which delivered in the end. 

and to get that foursome with Cena and the bellas


----------



## ChristopherTrinh

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

you want some come get some


no one could stand against cena at all whether, its bryan or rock...



*QVC Coupons
*


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> he;s only thanking Cena because he needs to let the kids know they're best buds. So hopefully they'll buy his merchandise too. It really wasn't meant to be "cut a promo" time, just to set up the episode, which delivered in the end.
> 
> and to get that foursome with Cena and the bellas


Wasn't Bryan threatening to kick Cena's ass and slap the shit out of Miz like...2 weeks ago? 

"Don't worry kids, THIS WEEK we're good friends. Forget that stuff from before."


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



AthenaMark said:


> Let's get this straight right here and right now..Cripple H and Blandy were killing the crowd. Getting WHAT chants..getting no sold..getting this wack odd mixed reaction where they didn't get too many cheers or too many boos. Bryan comes out..crowd instantly gives them top heat...he blows the roof off the place...him thanking Cena made sense and he added a little comedy. You don't like it? Stop watching and stop bitching like a little ho. He's running the show now and that's how it's gonna stay. Learn to deal with it. Bryan is the best in the business on all fronts...he destroyed your man crush, Cena, on the mic week in and week out. Shitted on Cripple H again tonight. He's the best thing going, bar none. Fine prmo and decent segment..considering who was out there opposite of him.





KO Bossy said:


> Of course not, AthenaMark is a fucking moron. I thought that was common knowledge?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

i'm enjoying this feud...I doubt Cena will get involved.....This is a slow burn storyline, don't know why people want everything to happen so soon.....just wait.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I don't mind him pandering to the crowd, lest we forget that the crowd was the only reason he got the title match in the first place. I don't know why he had to thank Cena again after he already did that on Smackdown.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

With luck NoC will be the end of Bryan. He can't cut it with the big boys. He's in that Rey Mysterio league. Makes a feel good moment for the crowd but a week later he's just as exciting as tooth paste.


----------



## Jof

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Athenamark is one of the worst posters here.


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Loudness said:


> I agree, not the Bryan we want or need. I hope that Bryans character will not take a turn for the worse, he felt hard to relate to tonight and usually THAT is exactly his strength, the ability to make people believe in him, if he suddenly becomes an emotionless happy go lucky Robot like Cena the main appeal of his character will be gone and he will just be another goon in the Main Event that happens to have incredible ring skills. He should be used better than that, but it's only been one week so I'm not gonna panic over one bad promo of his.


Well said.

I think he did OK. The writing is a little blah. He repeated thanking Cena, but Smackdown isn't watched by half the Raw audience, so maybe it is necessary to repeat it It's a process, but I don't watch DBryan to hear his promos; I came for the wrestling. Gauntlet match was fun - him and Rollins had a nice one. How good would a ppv style match in the E be between these two?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Bryan is over due to his wrestling...Triple H wants a new era of wrestling and less about entertainment.....we've had two gauntlet matches from Bryan now, coincidence? its the wrestling era...screw promos, who cares!


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> Bryan is over due to his wrestling...Triple H wants a new era of wrestling and less about entertainment.....we've had two gauntlet matches from Bryan now, coincidence? its the wrestling era...screw promos, who cares!


Not an excuse for Bryan to cut an unappealing and below average promo


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

KO Bossy said:


> Wasn't Bryan threatening to kick Cena's ass and slap the shit out of Miz like...2 weeks ago?


:lol. That was forever ago in WWE time


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



#Mark said:


> *Bryan needs to stop mentioning his looks. Calling Orton pretty and all that jazz.* We got it the first time he said it, he needs to come out next week and demand Hunter to come to the ring so he can kick his head in. He needs some intensity now that he's in a top program.. look at Punk. His first ME babyface run BLEW because they tried to make him Cena.. Now, they give him a bit of an edge and he's getting the biggest pops week in and week out. Give Bryan that same edge and the crowd will respond even better then they are now. Obviously, they love him now but he can be even more over if he gets a little more serious.


Too many ppl are just reacting to the fact that it's not happening how you imagined. There's some really good angles being played out here, and *Bryan's promos have a lot to them if you think, rather than just go off appearance.* Which goes along with the larger theme of perception doesn't matter.

Do I want *"your going to get your fucking head kicked in" promos?* Absolutely, but it's not going to happen on cable tv, and if every promo was that, they'd lose value. What we are getting instead is very sophisticated and mature. Hot heads who blow their load and rant and pout aren't cool. It's the guys that stay calm and maintain control that run shit.

*Ever had a girl or authority figure yelling and taking a situation seriously, and you smile?* Instantly throws them off and takes power away from them, that's why they escalate cause *they know they have failed to assert their power.* Plus his confidence in this means he's got a plan, there's an ace up his sleeve that's going to be a great reveal.

*You can't be super serious and angry all the time,* that just waters down being angry and intense. Not every situation calls for it. HHH has been angry and intense all night, and he looks like a deutch, the heel.

Ppl complaining about Bryan aren't thinking. *He's calling Orton out as a bitch, a whore. Calling him pretty, attributing that to his success, he's comparing the champ to a Diva, saying he has his job for the same reason the Bellas have there's.*

And if you wreck a car, insurance buys a new one, big deal. He painted his symbol all over the car of the guy who can't beat Bryan fairly. That's humiliating. Even if he gets it repainted right away that's still one time, *he drove around town with his rivals balls all over him.*


----------



## Brye

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



KO Bossy said:


> Wasn't Bryan threatening to kick Cena's ass and slap the shit out of Miz like...2 weeks ago?
> 
> "Don't worry kids, THIS WEEK we're good friends. Forget that stuff from before."


Well I think he managed to start respecting Cena at the point in the SS match when they started the slap phase. I can see his opinion towards him changing. I can see where you're coming from though.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

whoever says that Bryan sucks on the mic, you try to do a promo in front of thousands of people with millions watching you on live television AND being able to perform to high quality in the ring as well...none of you can, so shut the fuck up!


----------



## faceface

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



straightedge891 said:


> Not an excuse for Bryan to cut an unappealing and below average promo


No, it's not. But do you know what is? He can't do any better and he's over anyway. He's trying his best and it's working for him.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I'd also like to add that can we PLEASE give a storyline time to develop? It's been one damn week and y'all are already condemning it. Give it time to actually play out because half of you are too stubborn to change your opinions and will end up disliking a possibly great feud because of one week.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

when he mentioned his Honda Fit, that was genius! it made him relateable..we all know he makes crap loads of money, but he's relatable due to him owning an average car.....he's a regular guy, not a rich suit.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

They are trying to make Bryan the top face, so according to WWE logic he has to be completely cookie cutter. Bryan's delivery in the promo was excellent, but the content was horrible. You wouldn't of known that he got his ass handed to him last week by the way he was acting. Though, I laughed when he made fun of Triple H's nose.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Deebow said:


> They are trying to make Bryan the top face, so according to WWE logic he has to be completely cookie cutter. Bryan's delivery in the promo was excellent, but the content was horrible. You wouldn't of known that he got his ass handed to him last week by the way he was acting. Though, I laughed when he made fun of Triple H's nose.


Agreed. Would definitely like to see a little bit more intensity on the mic next week. The same stuff he brings to the ring.

Also, TOP ROPE GERMAN SUPLEX


----------



## Jof

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

All these people do is complain. I finally see why Vince never listens to the internet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Brye said:


> Agreed. Would definitely like to see a little bit more intensity on the mic next week. The same stuff he brings to the ring.
> 
> Also, TOP ROPE GERMAN SUPLEX


Top rope German suplex was spot of the night. Can't forget Rollins getting thrown from the ring onto and over the announce table, too. Great job by Rollins. Such a bummer that the cameraman somehow managed to miss Bryan's finisher.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

that top rope german was insane and amazing....i loved how the crowd got into it as soon as Bryan hulked up and started punching Rollins.....the whole roster being out there, poor them, most of them out there were jobbers.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I loved when stone cold would come out and thank the wwe universe for his support because he couldnt have done it without their love. yes yes yes yes yes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

He's good on the mic, but damn, being the face of the WWE comes with a price. So this is going to be expected. Now if it was all natural CM Punk, he would go in.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Schrute_Farms said:


> I loved when stone cold would come out and thank the wwe universe for his support because he couldnt have done it without their love. yes yes yes yes yes.


I thought those palm-facing middle fingers and asking the crowd to give him a "hell yeah" meant "Screw you, WWF Universe!"


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



RadGuyMcCool said:


> Because he's Cena while Cena can't be Cena. Duh.


It looks like this is the way it has to be.

But yeah, I really did not like the pandering to the crowd.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: Why are acting like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Trifektah said:


> I will readily admit that it was an awful segment. He's going to lose his momentum with bullshit like that.


He will lose some of the people that post here, but that's it.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



rocknblues81 said:


> But yeah, I really did not like the pandering to the crowd.


The pandering to the crowd makes sense since they're reason he even had a title match in the first place.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I think it was better when he won the WHC as a "quiet achiever" and gradually built up, seems kinda forced going from practically no tv time to all over the product.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

barely any tv time? you don't watch wrestling then....he's been on every show since he got to the WWE.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

You know Daniel Bryan truly made it when there are negative threads about his positive crowd pandering promos that is routine with the top faces.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



#Mark said:


> Bryan needs to stop mentioning his looks. Calling Orton pretty and all that jazz. We got it the first time he said it, he needs to come out next week and demand Hunter to come to the ring so he can kick his head in. He needs some intensity now that he's in a top program.. look at Punk. His first ME babyface run BLEW because they tried to make him Cena.. Now, they give him a bit of an edge and he's getting the biggest pops week in and week out. Give Bryan that same edge and the crowd will respond even better then they are now. Obviously, they love him now but he can be even more over if he gets a little more serious.


Bryan can't get cheered anymore than he is right now. I don't know what people really expect.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

You know Bryan is a made man when the IWC slowly start to turn against him. The more hate Punk gets, the better his career gets. Bryan is on his way!!


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



rocknblues81 said:


> It looks like this is the way it has to be.
> 
> But yeah, I really did not like the pandering to the crowd.


It's a tried and true tradition done by the biggest, most over faces during the Attitude Era:

The Rock: "Finally, The Rock has come back to [city]!" "...the millions [and millions] of the Rock's fans..."
Stone Cold: "Give me a 'Hell yeah!'"
Triple H DX version: "Let's get ready to sssssssuck iiiiiiiit!"
New Age Outlaws: "...we got two words for ya: Suck it!"

Bryan has earned the right to pander to the crowd, because he's already won them over. This isn't Rocky Maiavia, Lucky Cannon, or any of the newly turned babyfaces whom a lot of the live audience aren't yet aware are babyface yet, such as Ziggler and Rhodes.

Bryan won them over by interacting with them when he was a heel/tweener, his anger management comedy segments, his internet segments as the Dazzler/B-Dazzle, his time with Team Hell No, and most significantly, his current babyface in-ring work as a one-man hot tag machine.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

good, hope they do turn on him....just means that Bryan is the guy now.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



rocknblues81 said:


> Bryan can't get cheered anymore than he is right now. I don't know what people really expect.


You're right.. But he can be presented more seriously so he can get the heels over.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

the heels get over when they start beating him down at the end


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Stall_19 said:


> The pandering to the crowd makes sense since they're reason he even had a title match in the first place.


I'm not going to bitch endlessly about it unless it becomes a weekly thing.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

They need to tone down the YES! shit, add more layers to him already, because it already seems as though they're putting him in cruise control promo-wise.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Daniel Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

So smart people always say that "Zigglar is NOT Shawn Michaels", Ryback IS NOT Goldberg, etc, but WWE seems to want to book their talents identically to previous talents, as if Ryback actually IS Goldberg and Daniel Bryan IS John Cena.

Why can't they create semi-unique characters anymore? It's like they pull their characters out of a dusty binder from the Attitude Era. Bryan shouldn't be getting this kind of booking. Yeah he spent a year as a comedy character, but this was their opportunity to expand on his character. He just seems like Zack Ryder right now or something. At least Cena can beat a 3-1. If WWE's going to give him Cena's character, they might as well go all the way, since some fans will inevitability turn on him once they notice he has Cena's stale-ass-character.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*

My God! Yes! Lets have Bryan unrealistically plow through everyone!


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*

the Bryan hate is just too ridiculous..you might look at him as a comedic character but he could still kick anyone's ass in real life, the dude is no pushover. and its been two weeks, whats with the impatience?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*

OP, do you know what an underdog is? That's the difference between Cena & Bryan.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*

Has the IWC turned on Daniel Bryan already?


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*



Ryu Hayabusa said:


> My God! Yes! Lets have Bryan unrealistically plow through everyone!


That's not the problem. It's that his character is the same as Cena's, but he dosen't even kick everyone's asses. So eventually the casuals will turn against him, and the Cena haters will recognize that Bryan's just another Cena and will turn on him as well because they don't like his character.



markedfordeath said:


> the Bryan hate is just too ridiculous..you might look at him as a comedic character but he could still kick anyone's ass in real life, the dude is no pushover. and its been two weeks, whats with the impatience?


Who cares about real life? Also IT'S HIS CHARACTER THAT BOTHERS ME NOT THE FACT THAT HE'S LOSING


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*

Daniel Bryan is not John Cena...


Thank god.




sesshomaru said:


> That's not the problem. It's that his character is the same as Cena's, but he dosen't even kick everyone's asses. So eventually the casuals will turn against him, and the Cena haters will recognize that Bryan's just another Cena and will turn on him as well because they don't like his character.
> 
> 
> Who cares about real life? Also IT'S HIS CHARACTER THAT BOTHERS ME NOT THE FACT THAT HE'S LOSING



He gets over with fans on the internet based purely on his amazing, exceptional ring ability. Doesn't really matter what kind of goofy character they give him, he'll still be able to deliver in the ring.


----------



## NOT_AUG28J5

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*

daniel bryan is the replacement cena b4 superman returns
smfh


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*



NOT_AUG28J5 said:


> daniel bryan is the replacement cena b4 superman returns
> smfh


Finally, someone who gets it. That car shit was a Cena skit in 2005 (escape is wrote "JBL is Poop". 


Fuck this show. I hate John Cena's gimmick. I don't want Bryan borrowing it while he's gone.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Sigh.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

To quote Micheal Kyle...

Uuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..................................

No


----------



## NOT_AUG28J5

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

what the fuck is a danien bryan


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

It was pretty bad. They have no need to make him thank Cena or the crowd for that matter. They love him anyway. Coming out and constantly smiling and acting like he's lucky to be there is gona hurt him just like it did Sheamus and Del Rio when they turned. 

Why they can't just play on him being an angry submission machine i will never know. He first started to get over huge to the point he had to be in the main event when he started his ''Weak link'' phase and had all those intense matches with The Shield and Orton.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

yeah, its going to hurt him, just like they thought the 18 second thing would too huh? give me a break...nothing has "hurt" him.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*



LateTrain27 said:


> Has the IWC turned on Daniel Bryan already?


I think so unfortunately. Wonder if he will get the same amount of threads Punk does.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

cool, then you leave and stop watching.....thank goodness..but you probably wont because you'll be back here posting..


----------



## NOT_AUG28J5

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



markedfordeath said:


> cool, then you leave and stop watching.....thank goodness..but you probably wont because you'll be back here posting..


he said something dumb, no need to be a fucking douchebag


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

people keep complaining about the show.....they can't just accept it for what it is....they finally don't have Cena and they bitch...its bull shit. nothing is ever good enough. if you don't like it, stop watching.


----------



## NOT_AUG28J5

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



markedfordeath said:


> people keep complaining about the show.....they can't just accept it for what it is....they finally don't have Cena and they bitch...its bull shit. nothing is ever good enough. if you don't like it, stop watching.



..... ur complaining right now


----------



## Old_John

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Nah, I still believe in D-Bry! 
But yeah, all the bullshit aside, what the f*ck was the point of today's speech? Promo for a sake of promo? Yes, that does smell like Cena, unfortunately. 
But let's not get ahead of ourselves yet, I'm sure that was a one off.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

i think he did awesome...nothing like Cena...pandering is a requirement for a face...duh! no one is patient anymore...sigh!


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> yeah, its going to hurt him, just like they thought the 18 second thing would too huh? give me a break...nothing has "hurt" him.


Read what i said. IF he starts doing it every week like Cena or Sheamus did. Trust me if in 3-4 months he is coming out and cutting the same promos over and over again and grinning ear to ear like a goofball it will fucking hurt him. Pay attention.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> yeah, its going to hurt him, just like they thought the 18 second thing would too huh? give me a break...nothing has "hurt" him.


C'mon... People had a right to be upset about that match. That could/should have been a good match and I think it was understandable that people get annoyed with it.


----------



## Hydra

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Because Cena was the first to spray paint/destoy the heel's car therefore Bryan is copying him. Jeez.


----------



## Old_John

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Praising Cena?! He's lucky he wasn't in New Jersey or Cali. He would get BOOED mercilessly for sh*t like that!
Weak promo this weak, D-Bry, not gonna lie!


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*



SoupBro said:


> I think so unfortunately. Wonder if he will get the same amount of threads Punk does.


He already seems to be getting MORE threads than Punk.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

I don't think he's borrowing John Cena's character. He is just a natural babyface. I'm not really prone to liking natural babyface characters. Seth Rollins is another example of this.

I can see where the comparision might stem from but really, I think the only thing is that D-Bry/Cena/Rollins (just throwing him in there) are really the only people on the roster that can't really play the heel role well at all. When Rollins turns, there's probably gonna be Jeff Hardy comparisons. Idk, the babyface role is just pretty generic. At least Rollins/Bryan can go in the ring though, which is something that Cena lacks.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Bryan is not Cena.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Go watch The Wrestling Road Diaries with Colt Cabana. Bryan isn't playing a character, he truly is like this. An awkward, goofy, loveable guy who can out-wrestle 99% of pro wrestlers in the business.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

He did the exact same promo that he did on last week's smackdown lol


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Actually Bryan it's sporting the underdog role much better than Cena.... After a decade Cena just can't be on that role.


----------



## mr21gf

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Bryan is too cool to ever be at Cena's level...Period


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

It's true, the forum does turn on anyone that gets a push. Daniel Bryan fucking deserves it and is still in development of his character. He went from heel, to comedy heel, to underdog, there must be transition.


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Jof said:


> All these people do is complain. I finally see why Vince never listens to the internet.


Yes to this. First time in ages this Daniel Bryan angle is real to me. I couldnt care less what he sounds on the mic. Last night at the final segment, I was praying to my self for Big Show to punch Triple H or Randy Orton to the face. And this come from someone who doesnt like Big Show. Did you guys read the facebook comments from last weeks raw. People are getting really into it. Not like im going that far as they did with their comments of course, but this is what matters. People are getting into this story line.

Why arent the IWC complaining about Triple H taking the spot light from Randy Orton btw? That is my only complain about this storyline. Randy Orton comes out as a Triple H sidekick.


----------



## LivingColor

*Bored with Bryan already.*

His mic skills suck and he can't cut a promo. 

The story line in general is amazing, HHH is a heel god and Orton is a decent heel champion. At the minute the focus is all on Bryan and the cracks are starting to show. His car promo was mediocre at best and his mic work is laughable.

Ziggler, Show etc really need to get involved soon to share the spotlight with Bryan. Show and Ziggler could carry Bryan and if they because the mouthpiece for Bryan during this feud and have Bryan just wrestling then maybe this feud can go somewhere. But if Bryan does any more piss poor promo's I am just going to start watching Punk and skipping the rest of Raw.

Not to mention the Yes gimmick is childish. The IWC complain for years that Cena is too kid friendly and not badass enough then mark for someone whos only gimick is saying Yes repeatedly. Makes sense.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*

*NO*


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*

He's doing his best right now, he's currently the most over babyface, so whether you like his mic skills or not, they need him to carry the company as a top face. They have no one else at the moment.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*

Your in the minority then.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*



Kling Klang said:


> Your in the minority then.


*you're

And yes, he is.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*

He sounds like he's reading from an autocue most of the time when he cuts a promo. But with a little work it's easily fixed.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*

Please leave, fans like you are the reason why Cena is shoved down our throats and up our asses.


----------



## jim courier

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*

Look how Austin used to get his revenge on Mcmahon and The Rock when he was corporate Champion and we now get Daniel Bryan calling Orton pretty, It's a fucking joke. Bryan is not a main eventer, his attributes are suited to the midcard.


----------



## Mr.Excitement

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*

Hes in a tough situation right now. He doesn't seem like a tough enough guy to fight a stable led by triple h, and with no one else to align himself with it just seems ridiculous.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*



jim courier said:


> Look how Austin used to get his revenge on Mcmahon and The Rock when he was corporate Champion and we now get Daniel Bryan calling Orton pretty, It's a fucking joke.


I'm sure that's his fault unk2


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*



jim courier said:


> Look how Austin used to get his revenge on Mcmahon and The Rock when he was corporate Champion and we now get Daniel Bryan calling Orton pretty, It's a fucking joke. Bryan is not a main eventer, his attributes are suited to the midcard.


But Austin is not Bryan. He isn't an out-of-control crazy *******. Pay attention damnit.


----------



## jim courier

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*



Kalashnikov said:


> I'm sure that's his fault unk2


I never said it was. My point is Daniel Bryan is not convincing as a main eventer, he looks totally out of his depth against Triple H.


----------



## mattywizzard

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*

I know it's obvious he doesn't look the part. When he was doing his promo about not being the best looking, or the biggest etc. He should of finished it off with "but I will make sure you tap". Then build him up as the submission king. To which HHH bans his moves. Yet he finds new ones to make you tap, he should win matches by submission only.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*

2 months ago: PUSH HIM TO THE TOP WTF

Now: LOL HE SUCKS GO AWAY

So fucking predictable.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*



3VK said:


> 2 months ago: PUSH HIM TO THE TOP WTF
> 
> Now: LOL HE SUCKS GO AWAY
> 
> So fucking predictable.


This is a minority you're talking about.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*

Wrestlers are cool until they become main eventers.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*



Pacmanboi said:


> Please leave, fans like you are the reason why Cena is shoved down our throats and up our asses.


:clap


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*

So push out Bryan because he can't work the mic and then leave the mic work in the hands of a worse mic worker in Ziggler? Hmmm.....


----------



## Srdjan99

Fuck all the Bryan haters, U DON''T KNOW WRESTLING


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I can't believe these people who are already bored with Bryan and saying that the storyline is dumb because he gets beat up all the time.
Have you ever heard of a "story arc" or the word "retribution"?

Triple H and Randy Orton are gonna get their asses handed to them by Daniel Bryan. 
Haven't you noticed how they're making "the face of the company" as big of a deal as "WWE Champion"? They're setting up Bryan to become both those things.

Great things will happen to those who show a little patience.


----------



## AthenaMark

[email protected] He didn't do a good promo..his promo and AJ's promo was the only good mic work over the last week. WTF are you talking about? Shit was terrible until Bryan came out. The second little thing with the car..we see that shit all the time. Why it hurts your feelings? I have no idea. You don't like it? Don't watch it and go watch your little John Cena DVD wheere they act like his charity work is part of his onscreen character and he's the hardest working motherfucker that ever existed. You want to be drones? Be drones but stop crying. Act like a man.

As for the storyline? It's common sense. It's the Rock thing from 2000...he'll get jumped for awhile and Show, Henry, and Ziggler will get involved. It's obvious..how you can't see that? It's beyond me.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

I am sure the IWC would have bitched about Austin vs McMahon as well


----------



## Srdjan99

That Bryan German Suplex from the top rope to Rollins was superb


----------



## AthenaMark

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I am sure the IWC would have bitched about Austin vs McMahon as well


I've seen the internet transcripts from 1999. They were VERY pro Rock in 1999 and analysts were wanting an Austin heel turn because they thought he was getting stale...that kind of thinking even went as far back as Sept 1998 after Breakdown. Would of kind of dumb though considering the numbers Austin was bringing in.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I am sure the IWC would have bitched about Austin vs McMahon as well


I'm sure too, it seems no one is ever happy and find things to complain about... It's been two episodes into a storyline. I mean do they expect everything to be given out right away? I remember when feuds ran for years... Everyone has ADD now, relax and let it build.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



RKO696 said:


> He did the exact same promo that he did on last week's smackdown lol


I thought it sounded familiar hahaha.

But it was very average tbh.


----------



## kingfunkel

Currently enjoying this Bryan-HHH-Orton thing but I keep hearing glass shatterings  think I'm stuck in the 90s. The only things I didn't really like was the Cena-esque pandering to the crowd and the obvious trashing of the car.... How many didn't see that coming from the moment HHH showed the car.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SpaceTraveller

kingfunkel said:


> Currently enjoying this Bryan-HHH-Orton thing but I keep hearing glass shatterings  think I'm stuck in the 90s. The only things I didn't really like was the Cena-esque pandering to the crowd and the obvious trashing of the car.... How many didn't see that coming from the moment HHH showed the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I think the car was a great jobber, I mean it even got an entrance :cheer but yes we all knew the car would job to Bryan.


----------



## AthenaMark

We knew he was gonna trash the car just like we knew Blandy was gonna cash in. What's the big deal? LOL.


----------



## Kaban

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Never been a DB fan because he just comes across as a troll and probably a big p**sy in real life. Fucking guy looked like a teenage girl out there that just won the fashion show with that thank you speech.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Can I ask why does the excuse "the script was terrible not Bryan's fault" allowed for him but no one else like Ziggler etc?

Honestly wasnt a very good promo but it wasnt that bad either. I wish he would be more serious at times though


----------



## jarrelka

*Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

This has so much potential but they are messing it up with bryan. He,s going up against one of the greatest heels in hhh and a great heel in orton and they are basicly giving him the cena/Sheamus treatment. He was so much better going up against Cena because he showed some attitude but noq he,s all smiley and thanking the wwe universe blabla.

He sucks on the mic as a cleancut babyface and needs to be more like the road to summerslam,get rid of that Hair/beard like mania 28 and not overuse yes.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

:yes

he is being booked perfectly


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

some people are never satisfied..i love it.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

I think you are confusing the concept of "booking" with the concept of "one short promo at the start of the show".


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

I never complain but wasnt he boring on the mic last night and last week? Dont complain in a few months when he barely gets a reaction anymore and remember this thread.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

Why are people so quick to react and criticise everything without giving it a chance to pan out? Give it time. Bryan was cocky this week to try and get under Orton/Hunters skin and got his ass kicked because of it. I bet in the coming weeks Bryan is going to get more and more pissed as he continues to get screwed and beaten down by the Corporation and we'll see his character get more serious as it gets more personal.

We'll also eventually see guys like Show, Henry and Ziggler snap too, but that's pretty obvious.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*



Ithil said:


> I think you are confusing the concept of "booking" with the concept of "one short promo at the start of the show".


Im talking about the way his character is portrayed. Against Cena it was this hungry underdog that had fough for 15 years to get a mainevent. He wasnt gonna let anyone stop him. Now he walks around smiling even though he should be pissed and tells bad jokes. Its not the same for me. Maybe if he showed a Little attitude like he did against Cena and was more serious I would get into it but right now the only interest I have is Triple h being heel again.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

Bryan is being booked fine. The angle is good, if only we had a heel champion with more charisma. Orton will be the worst corporate champion ever. From guys like Rock and HHH to....Orton. That says it all.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

*Too many ppl are just reacting to the fact that it's not happening how you imagined.* There's some really good angles being played out here, and Bryan's promos have a lot to them if you think, rather than just go off appearance. Which goes along with the larger theme of perception doesn't matter.

*Do I want "your going to get your fucking head kicked in" promos?* Absolutely, but it's not going to happen on cable tv, and if every promo was that, they'd lose value. What we are getting instead is very sophisticated and mature. Hot heads who blow their load and rant and pout aren't cool. It's the guys that stay calm and maintain control that run shit.

*Ever had a girl or authority figure yelling and taking a situation seriously, and you smile?* Instantly throws them off and takes power away from them, that's why they escalate cause *they know they have failed to assert their power.* Plus his confidence in this means he's got a plan, there's an ace up his sleeve that's going to be a great reveal.

*You can't be super serious and angry all the time, that just waters down being angry and intense.* Not every situation calls for it. HHH was angry and intense all night, and he looks like a deutch, the heel.

Ppl complaining about Bryan aren't thinking.* He's calling Orton out as a bitch, a whore. Calling him pretty, attributing that to his success, he's comparing the champ to a Diva, saying he has his job for the same reason the Bellas have there's.*

And if you wreck a car, insurance buys a new one, big deal. He painted his symbol all over the car of the guy who can't beat Bryan fairly. That's humiliating. Even if he gets it repainted right away that's still one time, *he drove around town with his rivals balls all over him.*


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

:saul Hey man, you're totally right. I hate that Daniel Bryan is being built to be put over as the top babyface. /Sarcasm


----------



## hag

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

fpalm

Has Cena not taught people anything? Bryan is going to Overcome the odds! Check the spoiler in my signature if you need more insight on this concept.


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

Even Bryan would facepalm at OP


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

Bryan pinned John Cena clean and is going up against a heel HHH.I don't think it can get better than this


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

His hair and beard make him stand out and he is being booked fine.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

Bryan has beaten Cena and Orton both clean already. Clearly he is being pushed to the top, by WM he might even be the #2 face behind Cena, who knows.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*



Ziggler Mark said:


> :yes
> 
> he is being booked perfectly


Yep. He's being booked fine as the sympathetic face.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*



Ithil said:


> I think you are confusing the concept of "booking" with the concept of "one short promo at the start of the show".


"booking" whatever an idiot wants it to mean at the time of making a thread. 

^^^this is correct. it was setup promo specifically for that show. We already know they're fighting at NoC. The opening was literally to setup a beat down of Bryan. Beating the US + tag team champions is not incorrect booking btw. That's kind of a big deal.


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

I don't know how anyone can possibly say Bryan is bad on the mic anymore.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*



> I don't know how anyone can possibly say Bryan is bad on the mic anymore.


I do.



Slowhand said:


> Bryan has beaten Cena and Orton both clean already. Clearly he is being pushed to the top, by WM he might even be the #2 face behind Cena, who knows.




He IS the #2 face. Who's ahead of him? They've pushed him a hell of a lot harder than they did Punk, he beat Cena CLEAN, and Punk is being humiliated every week by Michael McGillicutty while Bryan is feuding with the Corporation.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Kaban said:


> Never been a DB fan because he just comes across as a troll *and probably a big p**sy in real life.* Fucking guy looked like a teenage girl out there that just won the fashion show with that thank you speech.


Oh really...

A guy who dislocated his retina and fractured his orbital bone, yet wrestled another 15 minutes, is a "big pussy in real life".


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

There's honestly nothing wrong with thanking the fans and if anybody thinks there is then they're morons. I enjoyed the promo myself tbh. It wasn't amazing, but it was good. I guess he could be a bit more aggressive on the mic at times, but that's really his only fault.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He IS the #2 face. Who's ahead of him? They've pushed him a hell of a lot harder than they did Punk, he beat Cena CLEAN, and Punk is being humiliated every week by Michael McGillicutty while Bryan is feuding with the Corporation.


fpalm

So be it. But Punk is not being humiliated, his segment was awesome. This is mostly about him and Heyman, not Axel. People are just being ridiculous with this Axel shit. His segment was the best last night, Axel is just the guy doing Heymans bidding, nothing more. You act as if main eventers never feud with anyone below them. Last year, Cena fought Otunga like 3 times on Raw and who cares? Didn't hurt him, this is not gonna hurt Punk.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Booked like Superman? Has Bryan even won a match since Summerslam, if he had he was probably promtly beat down right after said match.


----------



## 777

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> There's honestly nothing wrong with thanking the fans and if anybody thinks there is then they're morons. I enjoyed the promo myself tbh. It wasn't amazing, but it was good. I guess he could be a bit more aggressive on the mic at times, but that's really his only fault.


Especially given how important the audience has been to the current push. Pandering makes perfect sense.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

I like what they're doin with Bryan but realistically speaking this is where he's going to peak. Not unless he goes through some huge transformation. They got a good underdog story goin but where does this character go after he wins the title back and has his happy ending? I mean the guy is super talented but he really doesn't have any character. He doesn't stand for anything. All he does is chant yes and talk about his beard. He's not the type of guy who could "carry" the show, hence the fuel behind HHH's promos. Art imitating life.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

Bryan is NOT bad on the mic. Is he in the elite top 4 or 5 mic workers in the company; no. But to say he's BAD is just way off base. His delivery has always had the potential to be very good, it's just sometimes he brings it and other times he mails it in.

Currently, his delivery is on par but his material could definitely be improved. It doesn't bother me too much since he's the best wrestler in the company but it could up the emotional investment if he had much serious material to work with.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



777 said:


> Especially given how important the audience has been to the current push. Pandering makes perfect sense.


That's a good point. The whole reason Cena picked him to face at SS was because of the audience response.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Whether or not you're the best wrestler in the company... you cut an average promo, out come the claws...

fpalm


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

Daniel Bryan is being booked perfectly.


----------



## 777

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

Somebody would think this. He's getting a 'Giant' push, and you're still bitching. Nice.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*



Slowhand said:


> fpalm
> 
> So be it. But Punk is not being humiliated, his segment was awesome. This is mostly about him and Heyman, not Axel. People are just being ridiculous with this Axel shit. His segment was the best last night, Axel is just the guy doing Heymans bidding, nothing more. You act as if main eventers never feud with anyone below them. Last year, Cena fought Otunga like 3 times on Raw and who cares? Didn't hurt him, this is not gonna hurt Punk.


He never feuded with Otunga, he just jobbed him out in some Raw matches, and Otunga never got anything on Cena to this level. Being beaten up by MICHAEL MCGILLICUTTY is humiliating, I don't care what anyone says. There's no way I buy Axel getting offense on Punk, it's un-believable. He's nothing. He should be able to take out Axel as easily as he would 3MB. 

The feud is really with Heyman, so get a NEW Heyman guy. At this point, I don't care who it is. I don't care if it's Ryback, I don't care if it's Big E, I don't care if it's Kassius Ohno, ANYBODY is better than Axel.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

After watching that gauntlet match, the thought of having Bryan and Punk team up and take down 'The Corporation' had me marking. I would love to see that combo happen soon. It would be absolutely beautiful to watch and hopefully we get to see that by Surviour Series.

What would be more awesome is to see Punk turn on Bryan when Bryan wins the title to create one heck of a rivalry.


----------



## billie joe 182

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

The main difference is that i like Bryan, and guess what, people have double standards. They have it with their favorite sports teams and they have them with their favorite wrestlers. Get over it.


----------



## The Gorgeous One

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He never feuded with Otunga, he just jobbed him out in some Raw matches, and Otunga never got anything on Cena to this level. Being beaten up by MICHAEL MCGILLICUTTY is humiliating, I don't care what anyone says. There's no way I buy Axel getting offense on Punk, it's un-believable. He's nothing. He should be able to take out Axel as easily as he would 3MB.
> 
> The feud is really with Heyman, so get a NEW Heyman guy. At this point, I don't care who it is. I don't care if it's Ryback, I don't care if it's Big E, I don't care if it's Kassius Ohno, ANYBODY is better than Axel.


Jesus wept, give me a break.

Axel is doing perfectly fine as a Paul Heyman guy and the way they're booking the Heyman/Punk feud is perfect. Put your bias against Hennig aside for a moment and try to look it neutrally, I know it may be hard, but give it a shot.

Axel is getting offense on Punk because and only because of Heyman, when it is one on one with Punk he loses, but with Punk's back turned or being double teamed Axel and Heyman get the better of Punk. Axel is a pawn in the Heyman/Punk rivalry, but he is not interchangeable, the way he has been booked and positioned is important to this feud. They solidified him as a strong mid carder by being the IC champ with notable wins over Cena and HHH, because of Heyman. Axel is Heyman's dog, that is the role he plays and it isn't changing, the relationship between Heyman and Punk was much different.

Also the Punk/Heyman feud is getting lots of tv time and attention towards it. The best thing about your post is that you can suspend disbelief for Lesnar vs Punk, yet you can't for Punk vs Axel. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## TheRock316

Totally agree with the op. After the beating and humulation of last week there should be no way he should smiling at all


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Forcing the "YES" chants gets annoying


----------



## Vyer

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I didn't think it was bad. The crowd was cheering too which was the aim.
Bryan probably have to do that in order to have a wider appeal.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Jof said:


> All these people do is complain. I finally see why Vince never listens to the internet.


The internet has been getting almost exactly what they've wanted for years. I don't understand why you guys continue saying this when it is completely not true.



Jof said:


> Athenamark is one of the worst posters here.


Nah I don't think so. I like posters who don't just say the same shit as everyone else. Those are the better ones imo, even if I don't agree with them.



markedfordeath said:


> i'm enjoying this feud...I doubt Cena will get involved.....This is a slow burn storyline, don't know why people want everything to happen so soon.....just wait.


Doesn't seem too slow to me. Bryan's won two gauntlet matches against super heels, defeated John Cena cleanly, had a 7 man heel group made up of the top heels in the company formed solely to stop him, and is already vandalizing their property and has the whole roster looking to him as their superhero. . . all in the past 3 weeks.



RebelArch86 said:


> *Ever had a girl or authority figure yelling and taking a situation seriously, and you smile?* Instantly throws them off and takes power away from them, that's why they escalate cause *they know they have failed to assert their power.* Plus his confidence in this means he's got a plan, there's an ace up his sleeve that's going to be a great reveal.
> 
> *You can't be super serious and angry all the time,* that just waters down being angry and intense. Not every situation calls for it. HHH has been angry and intense all night, and he looks like a deutch, the heel.


Ever done that to an angry man who wants to kick your ass? You "instantly" get stole on. When that _doesn't_ happen on the show here (the little joker not getting stole on and just continuing to smile and laugh and prance around unchecked), it comes off as an unrealistic kid-friendly storyline that leaves a bad taste in the mouth of any real adult male that doesn't have low testosterone and didn't grow up in a safe suburban bubble.

You also can't be happy go lucky and jokey all the time; that waters down every serious situation you're in for both parties, not just his end. Again, see: one of the main Cena complaints on here. Him acting that way rubs off on the whole storyline and drags it down from serious shit to mid-afternoon kid-friendly television.

Bryan needs to step it up and stop acting out the same character who's in the same mood in all situations.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Whilst the opening segment wasn't great by any stretch of the imagination, it wasn't horrible or bad. Once again people exaggerating because its not playing out exactly how they want it. There is absolutely nothing wrong with what Bryan did, thanking the fans and acting cocky around HHH isn't exactly a bad thing. He wasn't pandering too much ala Cena. He also doesn't do it all the time so its not exactly a big issue.

Plus Bryan had the people in the palm of his hands the whole time. The final segment with the gauntlet match and what happened after was great and a lot better. Bryan is hardly being booked as a superman, much more like a sympathetic figure, an underdog.

It's been one week, chill the fuck out and let it play out. Nobody does that anymore.

The only thing I didn't like was the spray painting of the car because it reeks of Kofi Kingston 2009 and with the same guy in Orton! Wish creative would have come up with something different for that.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I'm sorry, but winning gauntlet matches against very recent #1 contenders to the world titles and the entire Shield group is superman booking.

Winning gauntlet matches period is superman booking. It's only made worse because it was against #1 contenders and The Shield.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Like I said last night, they're making him all happy go lucky because he's basically showing that hes' not affected by what they're doing to him..that's the point...he's not affected and still keeps coming back for more every week to show them that whatever they try to do won't matter because he'll keep coming back and sticking it to them. He's like a fly buzzing around you and won't go away......that's brilliant! I think they're playing it beautifully up to this point.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Yeah the spray painting has been done so many times, originated in wrestling by the NWO, copied by DX, imitated by everyone else.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

*Terrible, terrible thread OP. Daniel Bryan's booking is amazing, it's the exact right way that he should be pushed.*


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

Cena is out so they need someone to "overcome the odds" and Bryan is actually WAY better suited for that "underdog" role than Cena is.


----------



## Carlito1

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

OP don't start anymore threads please


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

Last time I checked, you're only bad on the mic if you don't get a reaction...seems to me he ALWAYS gets a reaction....think he's brilliant on the mic....how soon everyone forgets about his classic promo on NXT toward Cole.....he didn't have a script then, it was a worked shoot..he was brilliant....you people are just haters.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*



markedfordeath said:


> Last time I checked, you're only bad on the mic if you don't get a reaction...seems to me he ALWAYS gets a reaction....think he's brilliant on the mic....how soon everyone forgets about his classic promo on NXT toward Cole.....he didn't have a script then, it was a worked shoot..he was brilliant....you people are just haters.


This is a good point but there are many measurable attributes in a great mic worker. Things like delivery, pitch, comedic timing, tone, material, creativity, believability, passion, aggression, wording, crowd involvement, and story telling, are all measurable in some form. Crowd reaction can come with only a few of the above being in place and sometimes won't happen at all. This is why someone like Wade Barrett can come out and cut a very well delivered promo but get no reaction. This doesn't mean he's a bad promo cutter, he's actually one of the best, but the crowd just doesn't "get" him.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

they get Bryan though.....he had it all, i don't know what i'm missing here....People chuckled at this "Honda Fit" line...they cheered when he thanked them for believing in him....they were as loud as can be when he started the Yes, and even when he put his hands down they kept doing it.....they're solidly behind him, the guy can't do any wrong...i think its awesome...he's had a great career, done a lot for the sport, he deserves this more than anyone.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*



markedfordeath said:


> they get Bryan though.....he had it all, i don't know what i'm missing here....People chuckled at this "Honda Fit" line...they cheered when he thanked them for believing in him....they were as loud as can be when he started the Yes, and even when he put his hands down they kept doing it.....they're solidly behind him, the guy can't do any wrong...i think its awesome...he's had a great career, done a lot for the sport, he deserves this more than anyone.


I agree in the sense that he was technically fine in the promo in some categories (comedic timing, passion, crowd involvement, and even delivery) but he would have scored really low in believability, emotion, aggression, and several others. I think he was ok when you look at his promo at face level, but when you look at his promo in context with his current storyline, it doesn't fit and looks way out of place. That is the big problem most people here have with his promo work last night. Both his material and the way he sold it (believability) were Cena level bad.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

His booking is fine. He has never been booked so well. Stop with the bitching.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

The dude is just not fit for this position.

Didn't take his opposing side seriously. It's even worse when the opposing side is the fucking McMahon family, Orton and the Shield.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Everybody bitching please go back and watch a couple of shows from Jan - June 2000. You might learn something.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Bryan is the top guy! if they dont' like it they can turn it off...dont know why they keep complaining.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

i just took it as him making fun of the heels and not being affected by what they're doing to him....he's being calm and laid back and not caring what they do to him..thats brilliant because you know what they say, if you don't allow things to get under your skin then it just makes the bullies look ridiculous...don't let things affect you and you'll end up coming out looking better..thats how I took it....Yeah we would love to see him raise hell, but he's trying to humiliate them by saying what they're doing isn't doing anything to him....so he's pretty awesome, basically making them look like they're weak and no matter what they do to him won't be enough to keep him down.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

His booking is fine. People will bitch about anything. He is being booked as a sympathetic underdog and is being made to look human. It's clear right now he cannot overcome the corporation. It's great booking because when he finally does the roof will explode.

Also Bryan hardly ever panders to the crowd, this was one of the few times he did it with the crowd and thanked Cena and it was at a good time to do just that. Not out of whack with the storyline or out of character. It's one week for fuck sake and people are already turning on him and saying he's become like Cena and Sheamus. And you wonder why wrestlers and wrestling companies don't take internet fans like us seriously? You're never satisfied and always have to criticise and pick on things even if they are so small.

How about you sit back, shut the fuck up and let this thing play out. Let's see where they are in a month or two's time and then if it is being booked badly and Bryan is doing horribly I can see where you are coming from. Bryan wasn't even that bad either, he wasn't nearly as good as last week but jesus...


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

i don't think he's been at all....people just hate....any other wrestler wishes they could get cheers like him on a nightly basis.


----------



## Ehhhhhhh

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Starbuck said:


> Everybody bitching please go back and watch a couple of shows from Jan - June 2000. You might learn something.


I don't understand this post. Those 6 months were amazing.


----------



## HitMark

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

I just knew there would be a thread bitching about Bryan's push. Teh IWC.
Just be thankful someone's being booked right. Finally starting to mark out for someone after Benoit.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

It was not horrible
Not great either.. about average i would say... I am absolutely enjoying this feud


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

It wasn't horrible, but I wasn't thrilled either. These constant screw overs should be leading Bryan down the path to American Dragon territory, not Cena reborn. The thing is I still think HHH wants to make Bryan the next big thing in WWE which is good. The bad is they still haven't dropped the idea that John Cena is the mold from which all major faces of the company need to follow in, and until they do nothing will change and everything will fail.


EDIT: Look at that Punktards. No excuses. Just honest assessment. You might try that some time.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

He wasnt horrible. He wasnt good either. He's a average mic worker so he cuts average promo's.

I dont need to hear "LOOK EVERYBODY ......!" again. Thats getting really grating.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I have a feeling that Bryan and Triple H are really good friends in real life. It just seems like that to me...Triple H is going out of his way to make Bryan a superstar....Triple H doesn't like Punk, that's common knowledge. But he seems to really like Bryan...During the SS match, when Bryan came out, Triple H was smiling as he was looking around the crowd cheering for him....Triple H is proud of him, you can tell.....I think that's awesome. Instead of burying someone, he might actually be trying to help a guy this time around, who knew?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> I have a feeling that Bryan and Triple H are really good friends in real life. It just seems like that to me...Triple H is going out of his way to make Bryan a superstar....Triple H doesn't like Punk, that's common knowledge. But he seems to really like Bryan...During the SS match, when Bryan came out, Triple H was smiling as he was looking around the crowd cheering for him....Triple H is proud of him, you can tell.....I think that's awesome. Instead of burying someone, he might actually be trying to help a guy this time around, who knew?


They have a common friend pushing for Bryan's ascension....HBK.


EDIT: Plus Bryan isn't a d-bag to management like that other guy you mentioned.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

i know and because of that, Triple H got to know him...and I bet HBK is the reason why he was signed to begin with. However you get there, it doesn't matter, the fact that he's shining now is what matters..and I think due to his outside friendships, he might be the top guy for years to come just based upon that...which i have no problem with, when you're solid worker you deserve it.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I'm not a huge DB mark like most so I'm going to list what I didn't like about the promo on Raw.

1. He thanked John Cena again, he said exactly the same thing he said on SmackDown, obviously trying to pander to Cena fans and win them over. 
2. He wasn't acting serious at all last night, he's had his ass kicked many times since Summerslam and just came out no selling it smiling and cracking the same unfunny joke calling Randy Orton pretty, again same thing he did on SmackDown.
3. I'm just going to throw this one out there but the beard needs to be trimmed back to the way he had it when he won the WHC and maybe go back to the buzzed haircut. 

I like DB but the goofiness needs to be toned down in a serious feud but I blame those sh*tty writers also, who obviously didn't have any good material last night considering Bryan rehashed some of the stuff he said on SD.


----------



## Raw2003

Because he wasn't that's why


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

nobody watches Smackdown, so they rehashed it due to that very reasoning, and like i said before, he's being goofy to irritate them and show them that he doesn't care what they stand for or what they think..i think its brilliant.


----------



## Oscirus

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

It wasn't great, but it wasn't horrible either


----------



## murder

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I remember Angle's push in 2001. He was intense, serious bad ass on one show and then the funny, goofy nerd the very next show. He got over huge, but with this booking, he never reached that level of a Rock or a Stone Cold. Once they figured that out, they turned him heel again and made him act goofy all the time again. 

Let's look at history, the four biggest babyfaces (post-Sammartino at least) are Hogan, Rock, Austin and Goldberg. Rock, Austin and Goldberg didn't smile, didn't pander and didn't act goofy. That's no coincidence. Even Hogan during the peak of Hulkamania didn't really do any of things.

I agree with those that say we need the Bryan pre-Summerslam. I don't like the current direction of his character but as the angle develops, hopefully his character develops with it into a more agressive, intense type. That's what he needs to be in my mind.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

but Bryan is Bryan, he's a nice guy, apparently so is Cena, it fits their personalities....people are different...and Bryan can outwrestle Goldberg and the Rock so he's better in my opinion.....


----------



## murder

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> but Bryan is Bryan, he's a nice guy, apparently so is Cena, it fits their personalities....people are different...and Bryan can outwrestle Goldberg and the Rock so he's better in my opinion.....


Regal outwrestled Goldberg, did he become the face of the company because of it?! No he was fired. Wrestling is not the be all end all, you know that. Goldberg couldn't wrestle, he admits that himself, but who cares?!

Ok, he's a different character than Austin, Rock and Goldberg but similar guys like Angle, Benoit and HBK all were the most popular when having an attitude.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

he does have an attitude, what are you talking about? he's the fucking american dragon, you have no idea if that character will be written in yet, you're just making assumptions after two weeks.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



El Capitano said:


> Can I ask why does the excuse "the script was terrible not Bryan's fault" allowed for him but no one else like *Ziggler* etc?
> 
> Honestly wasnt a very good promo but it wasnt that bad either. I wish he would be more serious at times though


Because the main problem that we have with the promo is the corny content, where in Ziggler's case, the content is horrible and he is horrible. But on a postive note, i never recognized this but Bryan's a great actor.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Bryan is a great everything....been following his career since the beginning.....i'm all pro Bryan no matter what he does...every role he's been in he's excelled at and thats' why he's at the top, his awesome work ethic....and its not because of Cena because before Cena even knew him, he was the man.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

He does have good mic skills but this is a completely different role for him and at the end of the day he's over as hell.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

thank you! Bryan is super over, people are hating because its not Punk getting this spot..who cares.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

He was average but tolerable, nothing that I wouldn't expect from Daniel Bryan. Was good though. I couldn't care less about his promos, the man gives 100% more in his ring work, he's the modern day Bret Hart


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Babyface promos don't bother me from anybody. Not John Cena and certainly not Daniel Bryan. So I enjoyed all of his work last night. _But_ the OP did make a good point about people grabbing their pitchforks whenever the likes of Cena or Sheamus cut the same sort of promo.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Yes or No: will the bad ass American Dragon character rear its ugly head eventually?*

I certainly hope so, but a slow burn is required. Right now make Bryan all happy go lucky and irritating to the heels, until he gets his buttons pushed and enough is enough and then he gets angered...that is the right approach..do you guys see the bad ass coming out anytime?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Guwop said:


> Because the main problem that we have with the promo is the corny content, where in Ziggler's case, the content is horrible and he is horrible. But on a postive note, i never recognized this but Bryan's a great actor.


Ziggler isn't horrible. I can name a few good Ziggler promos in the WWE that had great content and delivery.

Keep trying. And don't act like Bryan's delivery was superb yesterday, either. Considering what we have seen from Bryan the 2 weeks before Summerslam and last week, this was like 10 steps back.


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Yes or No: will the bad ass American Dragon character rear its ugly head eventual*

Nobody gives a fuck except ROH bumboys


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I liked it.... 

Everyone panders to the crowd, duh, it's a live audience. I thought we liked Rock and Stone Cold for doing that during the AE... when did I miss the memo about the AE being bad?


----------



## eireace

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Guy gets babyface push = unwarranted internet criticism 

It makes sense that he's thanking the crowd they are blowing the roof of places supporting him. This isn't like Cena thanking the crowd while they're booing him.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



murder said:


> I remember Angle's push in 2001. He was intense, serious bad ass on one show and then the funny, goofy nerd the very next show. He got over huge, but with this booking, he never reached that level of a Rock or a Stone Cold. Once they figured that out, they turned him heel again and made him act goofy all the time again.
> 
> Let's look at history, the four biggest babyfaces (post-Sammartino at least) are Hogan, Rock, Austin and Goldberg. Rock, Austin and Goldberg didn't smile, didn't pander and didn't act goofy. That's no coincidence. Even Hogan during the peak of Hulkamania didn't really do any of things.
> 
> I agree with those that say we need the Bryan pre-Summerslam. I don't like the current direction of his character but as the angle develops, hopefully his character develops with it into a more agressive, intense type. That's what he needs to be in my mind.


I agree completely.


----------



## FoxyRoxy

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

He's the new Cena while Cenas away hah.

Goes to show its WWE's babyface material that sucks. They must of told him to cut a Cena style promo.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

He's starting to turn into Cena 2.0. Please stop smiling when cutting serious promos Bryan. They stole the title of you after all your years of hard work. You should be pissed! Not cracking cheesy Cena jokes and smiling.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

he's humiliating them by saying H has a large nose and that Orton gets handed everything and is just a pretty boy.....he saves his aggression for the ring...top rope german suplex? all I have to say!


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

It seemed like a copy of the one he did on Smackdown which was odd. I get the feeling he'll *have* to get more serious after he gets fucked over at Night of Champions. As long as he keeps delivering in the ring he'll get away with average promos for a while.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I don't honestly care that he was crowd pandering. People do it. What I care about is that the people defending him doing it are the same people who shit on Cena for doing it. And I fucking hate double standards.

Aside from that the promo just felt...there. Wasn't that great or anything, wasn't terrible either. He was on a good streak of promos and now we're getting cheesy, typical WWE babyface stuff. Just boring.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

he will go crazy after being screwed at Night of Champions.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I'm going to reserve judgement but I didn't like when he was giving Cena "credit" or whatever, it just wasn't needed.


----------



## FanSince88

*Is Daniel Bryan a pandering suck up face?*

He kinda came across as this A LOT last nite.

Why does every face have to do THEE MOST?

I hope he doesn't turn into mini Cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChickenEater567

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Bryan gets screwed at Night Of Champions = Bryan will laugh it off and act like nothing happened. 

Bryan: "Randy you may have screwed me over at Night Of Champions but I must say you are very pretty"



Just put Axel in the main event he is somehow less embarrassing. "HE IS THE PAUL HEYMAN"


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Cena is his future brother in law, he's happy that he put him over and made him even more of an overnight sensation..he won't be thanking him anymore though, he was only doing it on Raw because no one watches Smackdown so he rehashed and because Orton was already thanking Triple H for the car so Bryan thought he'd give his own thank yous.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

The opening segment was pretty bad IMO. As I said about SD last week, I understand Bryan is an underdog and people love him and that he'll turn up the intensity and fiery attitude as the weeks progress but I'm not digging the "smarmy, smiling, crowd pandering" Bryan in these promos. We get it. He's pretty. You worked hard. You'll be WWE champion. Bryan needs to put in more material so this doesn't feel like it is dragging along. Orton was pretty lame as well tonight compared to SD last week (and that Orton/Christian match was weak as shit. Their worst encounter to date.) HHH was decent and he has the condescending yet vicious corporate leader character down to pat. Could have done without all the singing and everything. Also, another complaint I have to worry about. I know Bryan is over and the YES chants can fill up and arena but I fear that the WWE is going to keep using that as a long standing crutch that will wear thin eventually and could halt Bryan's overness and momentum if they are not careful. The ending was superb, however. Bryan vs. The Shield, match wise and story wise, NEVER gets old. HHH coming out and punk bitching everybody was solid and gives him more heat. Again, fucking kudos to the Big Show for selling his emotions and fury over like a champ. I REALLY thought he would have knocked out Hunter and helped Bryan last night. Good one, WWE.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Is Daniel Bryan a pandering suck up face?*

so what if he does? then he'd still be the top guy and get the mansion and the 20 cars....you know you'd want that..so how is it a problem?


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Is Daniel Bryan a pandering suck up face?*

He said like 2 nice things about the crowd for fucks sake.

I really hate how no face in the WWE can say anything positive or nice about the fans without being labelled as "omg he is pandering to the crowd he sucks"

Also these people buy tickets, so I see no problem with pandering to them every now and again.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

dude you've posted the same thing in a dozen boards already.


----------



## markedfordeath

the fans made him who he is...its nothing but logical to thank them, he's a face, he can do it....don't see a problem...Bryan is the man, its going to get better.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

1) I'm lazy, sue me.
2) Still relevant to the point of the thread.
3) This is only the third time. Not "dozen".

K?


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I'm not fan of DB but honestly I didnt see anything wrong with it, yes maybe he could mention less times how pretty Orton is but still It wasn't that bad...


----------



## CantShootMeDown

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Cena panders to the crowd = Typical Cena pandering BS

Internet wrestler panders to the crowd = What's wrong with it? Hogan, Austin, Rock all did it.

fpalm


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



CantShootMeDown said:


> Cena panders to the crowd = Typical Cena pandering BS
> 
> Internet wrestler panders to the crowd = What's wrong with it? Hogan, Austin, Rock all did it.
> 
> fpalm


Pointed that out already, but still applicable.

That avatar makes me think of Hawksea...you sure you're not him?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



CantShootMeDown said:


> Cena panders to the crowd = Typical Cena pandering BS
> 
> Internet wrestler panders to the crowd = What's wrong with it? Hogan, Austin, Rock all did it.
> 
> fpalm


Hawksea, if you're going to rejoin at least get an avatar that doesn't resemble helicopters bro.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I'm starting to agree, I would like Bryan to act more serious in this program, it would make it alot better.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Fact is, had Cena been in the same segment people would be trashing it. No doubt. 

With that said he's still not as corny as Cena.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

It's this warped opinion of what a top face should be by WWE creative. It's been so long since we've had a true intense top face that just comes out cuts an intense promo and kicks some ass all on his own. Closest thing was 2011 Punk before that stupid love triangle shit. I can't stand the fact that every top face needs to be Cena when they obviously hear the reaction he gets everywhere, don't you want your faces to get cheered?


----------



## Vyer

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



A$AP said:


> Fact is, had Cena been in the same segment people would be trashing it. No doubt.
> 
> With that said he's still not as corny as Cena.


I see people trashing it now.....


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Vyer said:


> I see people trashing it now.....


The majority aren't.

There's always someone trashing any segment.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

other than thanking cena again for no reason I had no problem with Bryan in the opening segment. his jokes and yes chants kept me awake as I was falling asleep from Hunter rambing for ten minutes and orton being useless as usual.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



A$AP said:


> Fact is, had Cena been in the same segment people would be trashing it. No doubt.
> 
> With that said he's still not as corny as Cena.


*He's getting there.*


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I saw it and I thought he was good.

I absolutely dont understand why everyone is behaving in such a stupid manner just because he thanked his countless fans who were the biggest catalyst behind his push.

Or Cena for that matter. He thanked Cena because he said Cena gave him a shot while under HHH/Vince he would always be a Mid-carder and would never have got a shot at the title.

Fair play to him. Maybe he could have been more aggressive towards HHH and Orton but in means was it anyway bad whatsoever


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

next Monday is when he's really going to get tired of being beat down...i think he should bring like a couple chairs and steal Trip's sledgehammer.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

It's not surprising that - aside from HHH singing, that segment was awful, since Bryan is just not "carrying the show" material, IYAM. He doesn't have it in him, to be that person. This angle is pretty much being wasted on him, because he can't carry it in a believable manner, IMO. Basically, this is being carried by HHH. It's also become abundantly clear, that the "YES" crap is basically a crutch to support his shortcomings, and he uses it far too much... if in doubt, resort to "YES".


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

you'll be eating those words come the remaining weeks..its only been two weeks and you're judgmental and jealous that it isn't Punk in the angle, newsflash, the WWE doesn't value Punk as much as Bryan, get over it...and stop bitching!


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Bryan's the IWC god, that's why the don't complain when he's horrible... and it was.


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> you'll be eating those words come the remaining weeks..its only been two weeks and you're judgmental and jealous that it isn't Punk in the angle, newsflash, the WWE doesn't value Punk as much as Bryan, get over it...and stop bitching!


Why should they?

Punk is not that over or that talented enough. He is not in that league although he is a fantastic mic worker. Punk actually is B+


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

they probably can't wait to get rid of him since he has never fit the PG era...they probably can't wait until his contract runs out.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> you'll be eating those words come the remaining weeks..its only been two weeks and you're judgmental and jealous that it isn't Punk in the angle, newsflash, *the WWE doesn't value Punk as much as Bryan*, get over it...and stop bitching!


If that is truly the case, then that is just sad, tbh.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He was what he is and always will be, a comfortable B-, a good hand if you will.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, he wasn't bad by any means, I didn't exactly get 'Main Event WWE Superstar' vibe off him either, he was just 'a guy'.
> 
> 
> A bad work man blames his tools. Look at how awesome Big Show was in the last segment, THAT is what Bryan should aspire to be. Perfect bsbyface acting by Show tonight. Bryan doesn't have the intensity to be taken seriously. He's great as a comic relief upper midcarder, that's his level, and there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Remember, not everyone can be a main eventer, Bryan is a perfect example of a good hand. No thrills, you know what you're getting.


So much truth in this post.



Mr.S said:


> Why should they?
> 
> *Punk is not that over or that talented enough. He is not in that league* although he is a fantastic mic worker. *Punk actually is B+*


:ti

Punk is actually just as over as Bryan is - and he doesn't need to fall back on a stupid, irritating catchphrase, either.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

its also very ignorant as well...he's where he is because all demographics love the guy and he fits the very fabric of their current product..Punk doesn't, why can't you accept that?


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> He's doing his best right now, he's currently the most over babyface, so whether you like his mic skills or not, *they need him to carry the company as a top face. They have no one else at the moment.*


They don't NEED him to carry anything - especially not when Punk is still around. Punk is actually capable of carrying a show, unlike Bryan.


----------



## Ace

I'm giving Bryan another month, if he doesn't pick up his game you have to bring in Punk for the mic battles with HHH.


----------



## Hazzard

His pandering was corny, he doesn't need to pander he is better than that. Just get angry.


----------



## Bubz

Once again this section amazes me.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Bored with Bryan already.*



mblonde09 said:


> They don't NEED him to carry anything - especially not when Punk is still around. *Punk is actually capable of carrying a show, unlike Bryan.*


Even though Punk was drawing 2.5's during his run at the top :jordan


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*



THANOS said:


> Bryan is NOT bad on the mic. Is he in the elite top 4 or 5 mic workers in the company; no. But to say he's BAD is just way off base. His delivery has always had the potential to be very good, it's just sometimes he brings it and other times he mails it in.
> 
> Currently, his delivery is on par but his material could definitely be improved. It doesn't bother me too much since he's the best wrestler in the company but it could up the emotional investment if he had much serious material to work with.


When did I say he was bad on the mic? People read other comments and just keep on going without reading my stuff. Bryan is one of my favorites and this past raw he was bad on the mic. Im not like the rest of these people overrating anything Bryan touches. Ooh that match was a five star match like did you even watch it? Freaking 3 and a half at best. Bryan can be really good on the mic but he,s getting the freaking Cena treatment at this point. Why does he have to come out smiling and no sell what happend? Thats so Cena. Whatever call me an idiot all you want I dont care. His booking is shit and wont get far if this is all his character has to offer. All Im asking for is a more serious Bryan and not some tool who walks around smiling thanking the universe, chanting yes and no like he,s some retard. Aah the yescalade huhu freaking kindergarden humor. Im still glad he,s getting a push but atleast when he moved up to mainevent id think they would reduce the midcard gimmick abit.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Daniel bryan is not being booked right*

He needs to be more serious, less Cena-like. That's my only complaint so far (that & HHH hogging the spotlight)


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> you'll be eating those words come the remaining weeks..its only been two weeks and you're judgmental and jealous that it isn't Punk in the angle, newsflash, the WWE doesn't value Punk as much as Bryan, get over it...and stop bitching!


Brah, are you a Daniel Bryan lobbyist? I mean, if you are, then good deal but if you aren't being paid, I don't see any reason you should have like 3 posts on every page whenever something even remotely negative wafts near that Holy name.

:ann


----------



## Y2J_Ado

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Wow. You need to give him time. It's now 2 Weeks after SS. 

He will do it well, only time matters. He will do it well.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

it has to be him...nobody else except Punk hits the richter scale of overness on the babyface side..if they fuck up this storyline, then the company is in trouble because there aren't any credible babyfaces left.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

A couple of things Bryan said were cringeworthy - particularly the WWE Universe stuff. But he wasn't that bad. He wasn't MCGILLICUTTY bad. He was a solid B+ in that respect :HHH2

To me, he just seemed normal next to HHH/Orton GOATing it around as usual.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Y2J_Ado said:


> Wow. You need to give him time. It's now 2 Weeks after SS.
> 
> He will do it well, only time matters. He will do it well.


Only two weeks and people are shitting over the storyline and Bryan . What happened to letting things play out?. Storylines like this take months. The Bryan haters will always jump onto any little thing, so they should be ignored. It wasn't a great promo but it wasn't that bad. It's all about given this time, don't expect Orton and Bryan to come out every week and give five star promo's. Not everybody can be a Rock or Stone Cold on the mic.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

the intensity is heating up, after this week on Smackdown......so I see a more aggressive side coming out soon..he'll progress to outsmarting them this time instead of out humoring them.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

Just watched RAW now (missed it earlier) and I was about to post a thread asking if anyone else thoroughly ENJOYED Bryan in the opening segment when I see people bickering about it in a massive thread.

Ah well ..... the promo felt genuine and appropriate to me. He has every reason to thank the audience and from a kayfabe point of view, to thank Cena as well. 

I liked it.


----------



## hardyorton

Punk Fan said:


> I'm giving Bryan another month, if he doesn't pick up his game you have to bring in Punk for the mic battles with HHH.


Punk Fan


----------



## pipebombs

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

If I was in his position I'd be furious... but he doesn't seem to be all that bothered. I think he definetely needs to show his anger more, given that he's been robbed of the wwe championship by his boss and then beaten down repeatedly


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

There seems to be a "At Night of Champions, I'll prove you all wrong" air of indifference to him. When he gets fucked over there I can see a more serious side coming out of him.


----------



## Fire at Heart

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

He's going to get owned by triple h on the mic weekly yet 90% of this forum will mark for him like a little girl. Jesus punk should be in this role of the story-line going toe to toe with triple h on the Mic. Bryans an embarrassment.


----------



## Hydra

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Fire at Heart said:


> He's going to get owned by triple h on the mic weekly yet 90% of this forum will mark for him like a little girl. Jesus punk should be in this role of the story-line going toe to toe with triple h on the Mic. Bryans an embarrassment.


Because the last time Punk went toe-to-toe with Triple H on the mic it was compelling TV.....


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Fire at Heart said:


> He's going to get owned by triple h on the mic weekly yet 90% of this forum will mark for him like a little girl. Jesus punk should be in this role of the story-line going toe to toe with triple h on the Mic. Bryans an embarrassment.


Anyone who calls the best wrestler in World "Wrestling" Entertainment an embarrassment doesn't deserve to watch the show.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

nothing horrible about that promo, had some pandering that we have seen in the past from the rock, cena et al but some of his lines were really good

this is horrible


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I totally agree with the OP

Daniel Bryan is so horrible I hate him, loving watching him get hos ass kicked

HHH Orton and The Sheild


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

well, someone mentioned in an article today that Bryan isn't showing much anger right now because its 7 against 1....he's biding his time and he's acting like he has a plan up his sleeve. perhaps secretly starting a group of outsiders to come in and help? he is goofy right now due to him thinking he'll outsmart them..its smart to not resort to violence when its 7 against 1...he couldn't beat them on his own...so he has to use his brain and not physicality....


----------



## Y2J_Ado

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Because Byran is not


----------



## markedfordeath

well the live crowd loved it, he didn't get booed once...i think he's at that stage now where no matter what he does he won't get booed.....During his gauntlet match, the crowd was dead at first, but then once certain spots of the match came up, and it got fast paced with Rollins, everyone started getting more and more into it and they just kept cheering and cheering, especially before the top rope German....that chanting was incredible.....so no matter what, he's so good in the ring, that I don't think he'll ever be hated, because his matches are exciting.


----------



## ecabney

Punk Fan said:


> I'm giving Bryan another month, if he doesn't pick up his game you have to bring in Punk for the mic battles with HHH.


So he can have more awful smark baiting promos with HHH again? Nah, No thanks


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> well the live crowd loved it, he didn't get booed once...i think he's at that stage now where no matter what he does he won't get booed.....During his gauntlet match, the crowd was dead at first, but then once certain spots of the match came up, and it got fast paced with Rollins, everyone started getting more and more into it and they just kept cheering and cheering, especially before the top rope German....that chanting was incredible.....so no matter what, he's so good in the ring, that I don't think he'll ever be hated, because his matches are exciting.


This is true. The live crowd gave Bryan HUGE reactions for everything he said in his promos, but I do hope he gets a little more pissed in future segments. It can't hurt at all and will only help make his storyline that much more compelling. It's like what Bryan Cranston has said in an interview before, "if you show real vulnerable human reactions to certain situations, then it will always resonate with people, and they'll love you that much more"


----------



## markedfordeath

he willl...its going to start getting real good in the future. i think he's going to save his promos for Raw only though...this upcoming Smackdown I don't think he has one. and plus, he's a wrestler, he does all his talking in the ring.....I could watch him wrestle all day long, and from the looks of things, so could the live crowds.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Let's take a look back at all the predictions-statements from the posters that hate Bryan no matter what...
When it comes to Bryan the most of you were wrong about his WWE career
The night after last year's when fans clearly chanted to SUPPORT the guy you and some other posters said that the yes chants will faint in two weeks. You were wrong.
You are the same people when he signed,you said that he will never became a champion in WWE.(1 time WWE Champion,1 time WHC,1 time US champion,1 time Tag team Champion)
When he won the MITB,you experts said that he will be the first person to lose his MITB.(Nah)
When he won the title in TLC 2011,you said that he will keep the WHC until Royal Rumble at most.(4 months reign until Wrestlemania 28)
When he lost in Wrestlemania,you said that he will never recover from the 18 second win and he will go but in the mid-card.(He competed in 1 PPV for the WHC and 3 for the WWE title)
When he won the Tag team belts with Kane you said that he will be a comedy jobber after the break up of the team. You were wrong.
When he was competing for the WWE championship against Cena you said that he will not become champion and if he did he will won with a dirty finish(He won clear as a whistle and became the WWE Champion).You were wrong again...

Now they are building a story-line for him with the company against him and you say that he is horrible in the mic and he should go away from the Main Event. Why we should take your opinions again as fact when the man himself has made a career from proving people wrong??


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

excellent point..he has worked harder than anyone in the company to get to where he is and validate himself as a star no matter his size, a great role model, haters can suck it!


----------



## Y2J_Ado

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Byran was


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I'll just note to all of you. Bryan isn't over. It's his Yes chant that's over. Without his chant he's nothing but a glorified Lance Storm


----------



## #Mark

It'd be awesome if he shaved his head.


----------



## markedfordeath

okay and then all of his merchandise woudln't make sense anymore...really? really?


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



doctor doom said:


> I'll just note to all of you. Bryan isn't over. It's his Yes chant that's over. Without his chant he's nothing but a glorified Lance Storm


Lance Storm *RULES*!!!
And i am deadly serious about that..


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

oh really? so the crowd doesn't chant Daniel Bryan all the time as well? I guess i must be deaf.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

maybe you have a sound byte playing off your computer. They only cheer yes. I was at MITB and Wrestlemania. There were some Yes chants but nothing over the top. RVD, Henry, & Punk were more over at MITB and Punk, Henry & Rock were over at WM. 

PS: LANCE STORM IS AWESOME I'd rather have him return than Bryan Boringson


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



doctor doom said:


> maybe you have a sound byte playing off your computer. They only cheer yes. I was at MITB and Wrestlemania. There were some Yes chants but nothing over the top. RVD, Henry, & Punk were more over at MITB and Punk, Henry & Rock were over at WM.
> 
> PS: LANCE STORM IS AWESOME I'd rather have him return than Bryan Boringson






What a cute effort to troll us...


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I'm not trolling I have videos of everyone's entrances


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Bryan is the most over wrestler in WWE, & its not just his Yes/No chant either, although some people here go overboard comparing his overness to AE Austin.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



doctor doom said:


> maybe you have a sound byte playing off your computer. *They only cheer yes. *


really??


----------



## Ace

hardyorton said:


> Punk Fan


 So what? Is there any one else who can compete with HHH on the mic other than Cena and Y2J? Either have Orton cut the promos or get use to HHH destroying Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

you just don't get it..that material was written for him..he's done unscripted promos before and they've been amazing.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> you just don't get it..that material was written for him..he's done unscripted promos before and they've been amazing.


 I've only seen him cut one great promo before and that was the one he cut against Cena a few weeks ago.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

yeah and he didn't hear the Daniel Bryan chants when Cena chose him and he didn't hear them during the match at Summerslam or the next night at Raw when they interrupted Triple H...ha ha wow he's deaf.


----------



## Ace

ecabney said:


> So he can have more awful smark baiting promos with HHH again? Nah, No thanks


Get use to HHH destroying Bryan then the only way Bryan is going to beat HHH on the mic is if he doesn't respond and just takes his insults.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Daniel Bryan is the most over rated guy on here... He is fantastic in the ring but he's average on the mic and has an average look/gimmick, you need to have all the boxes ticked if you're to be in the position he is in today..

SCSA 3/3
The Rock 3/3
Cena 3/3
HHH 3/3
Orton 2.4/3
Punk 2/3
Bryan 1.5/3


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

why do you think he's in wrestling matches every week, because he's the best wrestler they have......why do you think the storyline is going to be based upon him having obstacles in his way all the time in WRESTLING matches......the promos aren't the important part, its that he's going to have to keep WRESTLING to prove himself...and the crowd loves it when he wrestles......its not all about promo time.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> why do you think he's in wrestling matches every week, because he's the best wrestler they have......why do you think the storyline is going to be based upon him having obstacles in his way all the time in WRESTLING matches......the promos aren't the important part, its that he's going to have to keep WRESTLING to prove himself...and the crowd loves it when he wrestles......its not all about promo time.


 You have to be able to hold a mic if you're the face of the company..


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

dude he's not even bad, they just had crappy material on Raw for him this week, his delivery was great...and he already does the face stuff, he goes to charity events, he talks to news outlets, gives interviews and he also makes kids dying from cancer feel great....he does it all..why do you hate him so much?


----------



## Ace

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> dude he's not even bad, they just had crappy material on Raw for him this week, *his delivery was great*...and he already does the face stuff, he goes to charity events, he talks to news outlets, gives interviews and he also makes kids dying from cancer feel great....he does it all..why do you hate him so much?


 No it wasn't -.-
Why are Orton and Bryan judged so differently? 

When Orton cuts a poor promo he sucks but when Bryan cuts a bad promo it's because the content was crap and people argue to all ends that the delivery was good -.- 

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the delivery was equally bad..

Double standards by the IWC.... rton


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

he just can't win with you.....it is what it is, he's awesome..and he's a good person and you hate him for no reason at all...just mute him when he talks then...thats all you have to do .


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Where do you come off with all this stuff saying he's a good person, etc. Do you know the guy? You know ABOUT him. We've all heard stories before Benoit went apeshit that he was a "GOOD PERSON" that turned out well.


----------



## markedfordeath

how about if he was allowed to just say whatever he wanted, i guarantee you it would be an epic promo if it wasn't written for him..if HHH allows him to do that, then it would be gold but then again you'd still be bitching.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> how about if he was allowed to just say whatever he wanted, i guarantee you it would be an epic promo if it wasn't written for him..if HHH allows him to do that, then it would be gold but then again you'd still be bitching.


 He needs to show some passion and personality forget all the goody good stuff and get some edge.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

did it ever occur to you that I might know him? have you noticed that I keep defending him very strongly..hmmm i wonder why....i've only talked to the guy quite a few times in my life..and my parents live in Aberdeen where he grew up....its not too far fetched.


----------



## markedfordeath

see, no matter what you'll always be blinded by how Punk is on the mic..you think everyone should be the same all the time.....the guy is being himself, thats how he is...when he gets cheered he smiles and is very humble about it not believing that its actually happening and he's living his dream....thats your opinion that he needs to be edgy..he's relatable and a human..his reactions are human like.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> see, no matter what you'll always be blinded by how Punk is on the mic..you think everyone should be the same all the time.....the guy is being himself, thats how he is...when he gets cheered he smiles and is very humble about it not believing that its actually happening and he's living his dream....thats your opinion that he needs to be edgy..he's relatable and a human..his reactions are human like.


 Who smiles after they've been down twice in a week... :|


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> did it ever occur to you that I might know him? have you noticed that I keep defending him very strongly..hmmm i wonder why....i've only talked to the guy quite a few times in my life..and my parents live in Aberdeen where he grew up....its not too far fetched.


You know him!? Really? I'm sorry but I, as well as most on this forum, don't believe you. Now if you can present PROOF then I'll believe you.


----------



## markedfordeath

he's only doing that because he knows that if he tries to go at them violently he'll always end up being beaten down by multiple people..and he knows no one can help him or they'll get fired..its very realistic..so you're going to pick a fight and get angry and want to take on 4 or 5 men all the time knowing no help will come by for you? he's just smiling right now and taking his lumps until he comes up with a plan..how is that hard to understand? you know you wouldn't try to pick fights knowing you'd get your ass kicked. he's playing mind games right now making them think they're in control then he strikes..painting the car was the first step.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

sure, i'll give you proof right away.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> he's only doing that because he knows that if he tries to go at them violently he'll always end up being beaten down by multiple people..and he knows no one can help him or they'll get fired..its very realistic..so you're going to pick a fight and get angry and want to take on 4 or 5 men all the time knowing no help will come by for you? he's just smiling right now and taking his lumps until he comes up with a plan..how is that hard to understand? you know you wouldn't try to pick fights knowing you'd get your ass kicked. he's playing mind games right now making them think they're in control then he strikes..painting the car was the first step.


 If you got beat down would you not be pissed? What he is doing right now is against human nature. I am still willing to give him the month to prove me wrong but the signs aren't looking promising for now.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Mr.S said:


> Or Cena for that matter. He thanked Cena because he said Cena gave him a shot while under HHH/Vince he would always be a Mid-carder and would never have got a shot at the title.


----------



## markedfordeath

2 weeks....that's the nature of the beast in storylines, the antagonist gets the upper hand at first then the protagonist strikes.


----------



## KO Bossy

markedfordeath said:


> see, no matter what you'll always be blinded by how Punk is on the mic..you think everyone should be the same all the time.....the guy is being himself, thats how he is...when he gets cheered he smiles and is very humble about it not believing that its actually happening and he's living his dream....thats your opinion that he needs to be edgy..he's relatable and a human.. his reactions are human like.


Except that pro wrestling is supposed to be full of eccentric, larger than life characters, and Daniel Bryan, as you said, is himself (aka a regular guy). Why would I want to tune in to see regular people? I can see that by walking outside. You don't see a guy like CM Punk by walking outside, and his uniqueness is what makes me, and others, want to watch. I don't see what the draw is in Daniel Bryan, average Joe.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> did it ever occur to you that I might know him? have you noticed that I keep defending him very strongly..hmmm i wonder why....i've only talked to the guy quite a few times in my life..and my parents live in Aberdeen where he grew up....its not too far fetched.


lololol. I haven't seen the old "I know him personally" defense in years.. Just cancel your internet now dude..


----------



## Duke Silver

His exceptional in-ring talent, believable underdog status, inherent likability, and dedicated career-path. 

Among others things.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm sure 90% of the people on this thread would dread the Golden Era of Hogan/Savage/Flair/Dusty with their crappy short attention spans. Sheesh.

And Top 5 mic worker? Cena, Punk, Christian, HHH, Sandow. I like Bryan. Been following him for a decade as well. He's improved in spades and is probably in the top 10 but no way in hell he's touching those five I mentioned.


----------



## THANOS

KO Bossy said:


> Except that pro wrestling is supposed to be full of eccentric, larger than life characters, and Daniel Bryan, as you said, is himself (aka a regular guy). Why would I want to tune in to see regular people? I can see that by walking outside. You don't see a guy like CM Punk by walking outside, and his uniqueness is what makes me, and others, want to watch. I don't see what the draw is in Daniel Bryan, average Joe.


To be fair, I don't think I'd use Punk as a reference for looking larger than life. I see what you're saying and there are many people who agree with that outlook, but there is something about a average looking schmo that captivates the majority of viewers just the same as larger than life character's do, pending you have the charisma, and Bryan certainly does, when we're judging from his crowd reactions alone. Mick Foley had that same quality about him.


----------



## markedfordeath

he could beat all of them in the ring though...especially if he was allowed to use all of the moves he has in his arsenal..the WWE limited his moveset.


----------



## THANOS

BIG E WINNING said:


> I'm sure 90% of the people on this thread would dread the Golden Era of Hogan/Savage/Flair/Dusty with their crappy short attention spans. Sheesh.
> 
> And Top 5 mic worker? Cena, Punk, Christian, HHH, Sandow. I like Bryan. Been following him for a decade as well. He's improved in spades and is probably in the top 10 but no way in hell he's touching those five I mentioned.


Agreed. Not to mention guys like Ambrose, Mark Henry, Heyman, Wyatt, Barrett, and Big Show.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



markedfordeath said:


> sure, i'll give you proof right away.


Its been 23 minutes man. 
Who are you trying to fool, you joined this site this month, 90% of your posts are defending Bryan and in a situation where it was needed you made up some BS to defend your guy. 
Back to OP, the content was poor but still Bryan could have done better. Like I said before he's average on the mic but he excels in the ring.


----------



## markedfordeath

but i think thats awesome though, he doesn't really have to talk...i think he's awesome on the mic, but i'm alone there apparently...but the beauty of it is that he doesn't even have to talk on the mic, just challenge him to a match and you'll get worked.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Yeah, it wasn't in order or anything. Those were just five that popped out of my head.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life

Why is it peoples agenda to pick apart someone like Bryan and question whether he could be the top face of the company. 

Who cares? Just enjoy the product for what it is and if he does become a top face then it'll be totally natural. It just takes the fun out of watching if you start questioning him in every damn segment.


----------



## KO Bossy

Duke Silver said:


> His exceptional in-ring talent, believable underdog status, inherent likability, and dedicated career-path.
> 
> Among others things.


In ring skills have NEVER been a big draw, so I haven't a clue what you're talking about.

Dedicated career path? How biased. Everyone in the WWE is dedicated, why should it only be a selling point for him? Besides, what draw is there? That he used to be king of the Indies? Now is what matters, not 8 years ago when barely anyone watched him. It worked for Mick Foley because he actually did grueling, crazy things that almost killed him, and they were trying to establish his status as a hardcore legend. How many times do they talk about the BITW in the Indies? Zero. Only people on this site bring it up, 99% of casuals don't even know that period of his career.

Inherent likability...that's subjective, not everyone tunes in because they like him.

The only one I could agree with is his underdog status, but that isn't enough. Bryan is presented as this completely average guy who happens to be a great wrestler (though they rarely mention it). And wrestling skills are the least important aspect of WWE wrestling. Besides that, there's nothing exceptional or really noteworthy about him. I honestly feel that people want characters. My proof? The two biggest boom periods in history were both at times when wrestling was downplayed and characters, stories and feuds took center stage. Now we're in an age where there aren't many characters and wrestling is cold. There is very little interest in it, whereas back in the day it was THE thing to watch. What's focused on today? Wrestling. 

Hell, look at most of the biggest names in recent history. Hulk Hogan couldn't wrestle for shit, and is the biggest star in this era. Andre the Giant was almost totally immobile, and he was a giant draw. Rock was always at best an average wrestler, and he's a mega star in wrestling and in the main stream media. Now look at all the great wrestlers. Chris Benoit, Ricky Steamboat, Bret Hart...I love those guys, but they are without a doubt on a tier below guys like Rock and Hogan in terms of stardom. Actual wrestling isn't much of a draw. Guys like Taker, Shawn and Austin who can do both so well are pretty rare, and the exception to the rule.


----------



## markedfordeath

then why are they pushing him? they're experts..i think their opinion matters more than people on here......the management clearly likes him more than the rest....can't be crowd reactions because they've given us what we didn't want before several times.


----------



## Lariatoh!

KO Bossy said:


> Except that pro wrestling is supposed to be full of eccentric, larger than life characters, and Daniel Bryan, as you said, is himself (aka a regular guy). Why would I want to tune in to see regular people? I can see that by walking outside. You don't see a guy like CM Punk by walking outside, and his uniqueness is what makes me, and others, want to watch. I don't see what the draw is in Daniel Bryan, average Joe.


Not a sarcastic question but did you watch Summerslam? The complete picture of a wrestler is what happens on tv AND on ppv. 

Bryan is not 6 feet tall and isn't jacked up, but the story that was told inside the ring at Summerslam, wasn't just Bryan winning his first WWE title, it wasn't just beating John Cena (the man who defeated the Rock at WM) clean for it, but the story was Bryan dominated that match. 

Cena was on his knees as Bryan beat the shit out of him the entire match. Bryan was even shouting at Cena "to get up!" so he could beat him up some more. And then he blasted him in the face with his new finisher.

Bryan is a legit wrestling machine now. The guy is maybe small in stature but inside the ring ropes the guy has become a killer, and to be honest without the kayfabe corporate booking Orton doesn't even stand a chance against him.


----------



## KO Bossy

THANOS said:


> To be fair, I don't think I'd use Punk as a reference for looking larger than life. I see what you're saying and there are many people who agree with that outlook, but there is something about a average looking schmo that captivates the majority of viewers just the same as larger than life character's do, pending you have the charisma, and Bryan certainly does, when we're judging from his crowd reactions alone. Mick Foley had that same quality about him.


Doesn't really capture me. At least Punk's tattoos, facial hair and piercings help him stand out. Bryan, I swear he could look like any random guy on the street. And a beard doesn't impress me. I have a huge beard, too, right now. Just having a beard isn't special. If its styled a unique way, like Austin's goatee, or Hogan's sideburns, etc, that can go a long way towards establishing something identifying that stands out. Its eye catching.

Though I partly do and don't agree with the Foley comparison. Foley always had some unique attribute that helped him stand out. The Mankind mask, tights and dress shirt, the Dude Love t-dye shirt and headband, or the Cactus Jack snakeskin boots, flannel vest and Wanted t-shirt. Bryan has red trunks...yippee. In terms of being an underdog, I guess I can agree that they're at least comparable. The problem I have is that they rarely make mention of Bryan's Indy cred. Its there, why not use it? They constantly touted how insane Foley's deathmatches in Japan were, or that he got his ear ripped off in Germany against Vader. They showed clips, too, of his matches with Funk where he was dropped on C4 and stuff. That helped the audience really believe he was this total badass. I'm sure the WWE could spring for some RoH footage of Bryan destroying guys, or some of his work in Japan. He was king of the Indies and the people who know it are mostly on this site. Play that up. But no, instead they only talk about the WWE stuff where's he's got nowhere near that credibility.


----------



## KO Bossy

Lariatoh! said:


> Not a sarcastic question but did you watch Summerslam? The complete picture of a wrestler is what happens on tv AND on ppv.
> 
> Bryan is not 6 feet tall and isn't jacked up, but the story that was told inside the ring at Summerslam, wasn't just Bryan winning his first WWE title, it wasn't just beating John Cena (the man who defeated the Rock at WM) clean for it, but the story was Bryan dominated that match.
> 
> Cena was on his knees as Bryan beat the shit out of him the entire match. Bryan was even shouting at Cena "to get up!" so he could beat him up some more. And then he blasted him in the face with his new finisher.
> 
> *Bryan is a legit wrestling machine now*. The guy is maybe small in stature but inside the ring ropes the guy has become a killer, and to be honest without the kayfabe corporate booking Orton doesn't even stand a chance against him.


No. No he isn't. 

And he didn't dominate Cena, what match were you watching? It was totally even until the final sequence. 30 seconds doesn't make someone a wrestling machine. It takes months of that type of constant booking. 

Seriously, one knee to Cena and he's a killer? Oh god, that's hilarious. :lmao

I don't even understand your point about TV and PPV. In both, Bryan's character is a regular guy. Sure he can go in the ring, but its never mentioned as a strength or anything. I'm sorry but pro wrestling is not the place for regular guys, at least in the WWE. Again, actual wrestling is probably the least important aspect to be successful. You have to be able to cut consistently great promos, be booked well, be in engaging feuds and play an engaging character (act). Bryan can occasionally cut a good promo, his booking has been better as of late, his current feud is engaging, but his character is just...plain.


----------



## markedfordeath

well the crowd loves him though, people around the world love him...so i guess you're in the minority.we all have our tastes.


----------



## KO Bossy

markedfordeath said:


> then why are they pushing him? they're experts..i think their opinion matters more than people on here......the management clearly likes him more than the rest....can't be crowd reactions because they've given us what we didn't want before several times.


Uh, no You don't understand how a business/client relationship works. The business has to convince the client to spend their money on the product. Thus, they have to appeal to the client. That means what the client wants is very important. They're the experts because the business has to appeal to them, and who knows what they want better than the customer themselves?

Right now, the WWE makes a ton of money, and its mostly due to things not wrestling related. Stuff like licensing and whatnot. WM does great buys, but that's because its WM and its established to the point where it'll sell even if its Khali vs Viscera in the main event. But on PPVs and house show attendance, for example, they make a lot less than they used to. Why? Because its not must see anymore. There have been periods when it was. When were those periods? The ones where characters and feuds were of utmost importance. Now they've strayed from that and their actual wrestling business has gone down. Coincidence? No, its because fans want more characters and epic feuds. My god, they struggle for 90% of a show to get reactions out of the audience when once upon a time, in that same city, they couldn't pay people to shut up. That say a lot about how much they've killed the crowds.


----------



## Scott M

*Daniel Bryan should not be champion*

As much as it pains me to say this, as I like Daniel Bryan, his current character suits playing the underdog role perfectly and would not suit being champion.

I think if he were to become champion, his 'Yes!' act would wear thin very quickly, as most were giving him that reaction because he was the 'small guy whose boss hates him in favour of the bigger, but less talented guy' - and now he is champion, what is the point anymore? He doesn't need our help now. But people would simultaneously know that the only reason he is champion is because of that reaction, and so he'd look a bit desperate to keep getting it as we'd know he knows that without it he'd likely lose the belt, and the crowd doesn't like it when they feel like wrestlers are desperate to get a reaction.

In-fact, I noticed on the final Raw before Summerslam, when many thought it was guaranteed he would become champion, he got a noticeably quieter reaction from the crowd. Now maybe that was just the crowd on the night, but maybe they were thinking exactly what I was: they didn't fancy him as champion deep down.

Also I wouldn't be as interested in a Daniel Bryan championship run as I would be in for example one of Stone Cold's championship runs: give me a Stone Cold title defence over a Daniel Bryan title defence pay per view main event anyday.

Also, WWE know that Orton, despite being more boring than Daniel Bryan himself (both in the ring and on the mic) is a more well-known person who also 'looks the part' - and therefore is a bigger draw = more money. They might be playing it as a storyline, but I think this storyline kind of breaks kayfabe a little bit as it is exactly what the WWE believe deep down too. This feud works perfectly for them, as it keeps existing viewers hooked, whilst simultaneously having Orton as champion which will make them more money and draw in new viewers.

The bottom line is the WWE need a new champion figure that is on a par with The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Hulk Hogan, heck even John Cena (except not John Cena, as due to his booking these past few years, people will forever dislike his character due to his 'super Cena' days), however they don't currently have one, and in terms of business Orton vs Bryan, Orton is the lesser of 2 evils.

Also, on an unrelated note, I think if Cena ended the streak, it'd make him a GOAT heel.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Daniel Bryan should not be champion*

If he was champion now, then I could see your point. But this storyline could elevate him to great heights and still have people loving the guy once he becomes champion again(it is inevitable).


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

That opening 30 seconds of his promo would have been fine the night after he wins the title back with an assist from Cena, thanking him and then thanking the fans for sticking by him, yeah kind of fits. 

The idea that the character felt he needed to addres those things now? made no sense. Royally screwed 8 nights ago, utterly humiliated a week ago and here he finds the two culprits celebrating with a new car. 

The only actions that would have made sense were Bryan running down to the ring with a baseball bat and trying to take both their heads off, both running away and leaving the car, only for Bryan to blow out all the windows and windscreen with a pissed look on his face followed by his 'YES' motioning.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



YoungGun_UK said:


> That opening 30 seconds of his promo would have been fine the night after he wins the title back with an assist from Cena, thanking him and then thanking the fans for sticking by him, yeah kind of fits.
> 
> The idea that the character felt he needed to addres those things now? made no sense. Royally screwed 8 nights ago, utterly humiliated a week ago and here he finds the two culprits celebrating with a new car.
> 
> The only actions that would have made sense were Bryan running down to the ring with a baseball bat and trying to take both their heads off, both running away and leaving the car, only for Bryan to blow out all the windows and windscreen with a pissed look on his face followed by his 'YES' motioning.


This


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

Look, I love Bryan, but I have to agree with this thread's premise. He really isn't a natural talker, and his stuff so far in this face run has really worked against hist own, meagre talents. He just don't have the head to act like a convincing champion on the mic. Some people got it, others don't. They need to limit the amount Bryan talks and play to his strengths. The "I'm a wrestler" stuff against Cena was good. The stuff this week as just abominable. It's shit when Sheamus does it, and it's even worse when Bryan does it, because it just isn't him.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Not sure how I feel about Bryan being pushed as a top face. I just like to see him wrestle. Punk is the best character on the show hands down, Bryan really doesn't come close to his character IMO. I like them both though.


----------



## #Mark

KO Bossy said:


> Doesn't really capture me. At least Punk's tattoos, facial hair and piercings help him stand out. Bryan, I swear he could look like any random guy on the street. And a beard doesn't impress me. I have a huge beard, too, right now. Just having a beard isn't special. If its styled a unique way, like Austin's goatee, or Hogan's sideburns, etc, that can go a long way towards establishing something identifying that stands out. Its eye catching.


Punk's look isn't anymore unique than Bryan's. I take it you haven't been to a place like Southern Cal or Brooklyn? You'd see a million guys with tattoos and piercings. Bryan is considerably bigger and buffer than Punk. Put him in the middle of any street and he stands out as the biggest guy there.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Punk is a lot taller and not much smaller. Overall, he's bigger than Bryan.


----------



## #Mark

Punk's taller but Bryan is definitely more built. Punk is a lot skinnier than Bryan.


----------



## KO Bossy

#Mark said:


> Punk's look isn't anymore unique than Bryan's. I take it you haven't been to a place like Southern Cal or Brooklyn? You'd see a million guys with tattoos and piercings. Bryan is considerably bigger and buffer than Punk. Put him in the middle of any street and he stands out as the biggest guy there.


Wearing street clothes, Bryan doesn't look buff at all. He looks regular. And no I haven't been to Southern Cal or Brooklyn. Didn't have any plans of going anytime soon, either. So because 2 cities in the US have sections featuring people with lots of tattoos, that means Punk doesn't look unique? Last I checked 2 sections of 2 US cities isn't the entire country.










That doesn't stand out. I pass people like this all the time. He's wearing a t-shirt and yet doesn't look the least bit big, as you claim. How would he stand out in the middle of the street?










That stands out. He looks unique and somewhat memorable.


----------



## Beatles123

KO Bossy said:


> Wearing street clothes, Bryan doesn't look buff at all. He looks regular. And no I haven't been to Southern Cal or Brooklyn. Didn't have any plans of going anytime soon, either. So because 2 cities in the US have sections featuring people with lots of tattoos, that means Punk doesn't look unique? Last I checked 2 sections of 2 US cities isn't the entire country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't stand out. I pass people like this all the time. He's wearing a t-shirt and yet doesn't look the least bit big, as you claim. How would he stand out in the middle of the street?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stands out. He looks unique and somewhat memorable.


Yknow, I bet if you spoke to Punk, he'd argue the opposite.


----------



## KingLobos

Neither Punk nor Bryan have a larger than life look IMO

I'd say somebody like Dolph Ziggler does.


----------



## mblonde09

Punk Fan said:


> I'm giving Bryan another month, if he doesn't pick up his game you have to bring in Punk for the mic battles with HHH.





ecabney said:


> So he can have more awful smark baiting promos with HHH again? Nah, No thanks


First off, those promos were awesome. Secondly, you may be happy and entertained listening to someone bellow "YES", all night, but I'm not.



ecabney said:


> Even though Punk was drawing 2.5's during his run at the top :jordan


Even though Cena was still carrying the show, and Punk was playing second-fiddle.


----------



## Happenstan

mblonde09 said:


> Even though Cena was still carrying the show, and Punk was playing second-fiddle.


Well Bryan is playing second fiddle to HHH so no matter what the ratings are each week it will never ever be Bryan's fault. See how fucktarded you sound?


----------



## markedfordeath

actually it will be Orton's fault due to his past history of having shitty ratings...Triple H and Bryan won't be blamed at all....Bryan hasn't been on top long and Orton has, and he's not a big draw.....so they might be forced to put the belt on Bryan sooner which is fine by me.


----------



## #Mark

mblonde09 said:


> First off, those promos were awesome. Secondly, you may be happy and entertained listening to someone bellow "YES", all night, but I'm not.
> 
> 
> Even though Cena was still carrying the show, and Punk was playing second-fiddle.


The Hunter/Punk angle is the worst angle Punk's done in his entire WWE career.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Punk/Undertaker (09) and SES/Big Show were worse. Please.


----------



## Onehitwonder

remove


----------



## Onehitwonder

Happenstan said:


> Well Bryan is playing second fiddle to HHH so no matter what the ratings are each week it will never ever be Bryan's fault. See how fucktarded you sound?


Im not sure if you are a Punk hater, or what the argument is about, but I have to jump in a bit... thats a stupid response. Bryan is in the main storyline and the no.1 face. Punk wasnt. Its allways funny when some people bash Punk about ratings in his title reign, and then you bring the fact that he wasnt even on the main storylines. For some reason the same people suddenly go silent, or give responses like that. 

Did you ever come to think people stopped watching, cause they were disappointed that Cena was still the main guy, even when Punk had the belt for so long? And it wasnt just that Punk played the second fiddle. He is playing the second fiddle now, but his storyline is awesome. What he was given back then was just garbage. Watching Punk been treated like that felt bad, and im sure some Punk marks might have even stop watching the show because of that.

People reading ratings like a bible are stupid imo. There are so many things that affect them. Like hell the product as a whole and the storylines the top characters are involved in.

I like both Punk and Bryan btw.


----------



## JustJoel

KO Bossy said:


> In ring skills have NEVER been a big draw, so I haven't a clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Dedicated career path? How biased. Everyone in the WWE is dedicated, why should it only be a selling point for him? Besides, what draw is there? That he used to be king of the Indies? Now is what matters, not 8 years ago when barely anyone watched him. It worked for Mick Foley because he actually did grueling, crazy things that almost killed him, and they were trying to establish his status as a hardcore legend. How many times do they talk about the BITW in the Indies? Zero. Only people on this site bring it up, 99% of casuals don't even know that period of his career.
> 
> Inherent likability...that's subjective, not everyone tunes in because they like him.
> 
> The only one I could agree with is his underdog status, but that isn't enough. Bryan is presented as this completely average guy who happens to be a great wrestler (though they rarely mention it). And wrestling skills are the least important aspect of WWE wrestling. Besides that, there's nothing exceptional or really noteworthy about him. I honestly feel that people want characters. My proof? The two biggest boom periods in history were both at times when wrestling was downplayed and characters, stories and feuds took center stage. Now we're in an age where there aren't many characters and wrestling is cold. There is very little interest in it, whereas back in the day it was THE thing to watch. What's focused on today? Wrestling.
> 
> Hell, look at most of the biggest names in recent history. Hulk Hogan couldn't wrestle for shit, and is the biggest star in this era. Andre the Giant was almost totally immobile, and he was a giant draw. Rock was always at best an average wrestler, and he's a mega star in wrestling and in the main stream media. Now look at all the great wrestlers. Chris Benoit, Ricky Steamboat, Bret Hart...I love those guys, but they are without a doubt on a tier below guys like Rock and Hogan in terms of stardom. Actual wrestling isn't much of a draw. Guys like Taker, Shawn and Austin who can do both so well are pretty rare, and the exception to the rule.


Let's assume you're correct - why is Bryan getting the biggest reactions right now? Is it just the Yes/No in your mind? As in, if Cody had been doing Yes/No, _he_ would have gotten those reactions, and then beaten Cena, and now be in the main feud? Tell me that isn't what you think.

Also, fans such as yourself, have a more difficult time because you grew up with Bret, Steamboat, Flair, etc. If you're 12 or 16, you don't have a period of great in-ring ability. Bryan is this generations Bret in a lot of ways. You touched on the two "boom" periods of wrestling, but didn't mention the last 10-12 years - what's gone on since then? Please, do not tell me it was "wrestling" or lack of larger than life characters as the reason you don't think it was as popular. The fact is that "the PG era" has been the _lightest_ wrestling imaginable - the era when they stopped calling it wrestling for Pete's sake! This is the pendulum swinging the other way. 

Almost everything you said about Bryan's look is true. He isn't impressive physically, he doesn't look like how you would picture a face of the company, hes not tanned up orange, he isn't meticulously groomed - and that's why people love him. He is the antithesis of what the show had become over the last decade. He's authentic to himself, being himself. There's very little gimmick, and that stands in stark contrast to the last decade of WWE. He feels real - not a put on character, made for TV. He's an amazing wrestler, but not a Benoit way - Benoit crushed people, he wasn't the greatest storyteller in the ring. Bryan is much closer to Shawn and Bret in that regard. What gimmick he has is wrapped up in him being the best, and the long journey of getting from there to here. That's the authenticity of the reality era that has been passing the WWE by. The aesthetic qualities you can glean without even turning the volume up - he's a little guy, moves like whip, trying to accomplish what very few of his stature have. He has a purity to his character because he's there, in his mind, to prove he's the best wrestler. He's not coming out to pyro, dancing, flippin' birds - he came to compete. And that is new and different. I have zero doubts that every wrestler is dedicated, but his dedication is his gimmick.


----------



## JustJoel

KingLobos said:


> Neither Punk nor Bryan have a larger than life look IMO
> 
> I'd say somebody like Dolph Ziggler does.


And yet, Ziggler doesn't get reactions like Bryan or Punk. Funny that.


----------



## Onehitwonder

JustJoel said:


> Let's assume you're correct - why is Bryan getting the biggest reactions right now? Is it just the Yes/No in your mind? As in, if Cody had been doing Yes/No, _he_ would have gotten those reactions, and then beaten Cena, and now be in the main feud? Tell me that isn't what you think.
> 
> Also, fans such as yourself, have a more difficult time because you grew up with Bret, Steamboat, Flair, etc. If you're 12 or 16, you don't have a period of great in-ring ability. Bryan is this generations Bret in a lot of ways. You touched on the two "boom" periods of wrestling, but didn't mention the last 10-12 years - what's gone on since then? Please, do not tell me it was "wrestling" or lack of larger than life characters as the reason you don't think it was as popular. The fact is that "the PG era" has been the _lightest_ wrestling imaginable - the era when they stopped calling it wrestling for Pete's sake! This is the pendulum swinging the other way.
> 
> *Almost everything you said about Bryan's look is true. He isn't impressive physically, he doesn't look like how you would picture a face of the company, hes not tanned up orange, he isn't meticulously groomed - and that's why people love him. He is the antithesis of what the show had become over the last decade. He's authentic to himself, being himself. There's very little gimmick, and that stands in stark contrast to the last decade of WWE. He feels real - not a put on character, made for TV. He's an amazing wrestler, but not a Benoit way - Benoit crushed people, he wasn't the greatest storyteller in the ring. Bryan is much closer to Shawn and Bret in that regard. What gimmick he has is wrapped up in him being the best, and the long journey of getting from there to here. That's the authenticity of the reality era that has been passing the WWE by. The aesthetic qualities you can glean without even turning the volume up - he's a little guy, moves like whip, trying to accomplish what very few of his stature have. He has a purity to his character because he's there, in his mind, to prove he's the best wrestler. He's not coming out to pyro, dancing, flippin' birds - he came to compete. And that is new and different. I have zero doubts that every wrestler is dedicated, but his dedication is his gimmick.*


Wow awesome post. Bryan isnt a great talker. He doesnt have tons of charisma. And he isnt like the best wrestler of all time in the ring. Great, but not that awesome. Still my friend that there is 100% true. I couldnt care less about his flaws, cause you can feel in everything he does the passion he has for wrestling. There may have not been megastar in wrestling like him in the past, but it doesnt mean there cant be now. Times change, its 2013 not 1990. People look for something different. And Bryan is someone, who every kid can look up to and think to himself. If I work hard, I can be just like him.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> he could beat all of them in the ring though...especially if he was allowed to use all of the moves he has in his arsenal..the WWE limited his moveset.


 Well Brock would kick every ones ass but he's 2-2 :brock


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Just to let you guys know, I was listening to the F4W podcast, and Dave Meltzer said that the Daniel Bryan gauntlet gained 1,100,000 viewers, absolutely insane for that segment. It ended as a 3.7 rating, and that's Lesnar/Rock type gains, really goes to show how big of a star Bryan is becoming.

For a guy of his size, doing ratings THAT big, is just ridiculous.


----------



## Ace

KO Bossy said:


> Doesn't really capture me. * At least Punk's tattoos, facial hair and piercings help him stand out.* Bryan, I swear he could look like any random guy on the street. And a beard doesn't impress me. I have a huge beard, too, right now. Just having a beard isn't special. If its styled a unique way, like Austin's goatee, or Hogan's sideburns, etc, that can go a long way towards establishing something identifying that stands out. Its eye catching.
> 
> Though I partly do and don't agree with the Foley comparison. Foley always had some unique attribute that helped him stand out. The Mankind mask, tights and dress shirt, the Dude Love t-dye shirt and headband, or the Cactus Jack snakeskin boots, flannel vest and Wanted t-shirt. Bryan has red trunks...yippee. In terms of being an underdog, I guess I can agree that they're at least comparable. The problem I have is that they rarely make mention of Bryan's Indy cred. Its there, why not use it? They constantly touted how insane Foley's deathmatches in Japan were, or that he got his ear ripped off in Germany against Vader. They showed clips, too, of his matches with Funk where he was dropped on C4 and stuff. That helped the audience really believe he was this total badass. I'm sure the WWE could spring for some RoH footage of Bryan destroying guys, or some of his work in Japan. He was king of the Indies and the people who know it are mostly on this site. Play that up. But no, instead they only talk about the WWE stuff where's he's got nowhere near that credibility.


 Definite edge and character, you'd look back twice at him. You'd walk past Daniel Bryan without even looking back.


----------



## Pacmanboi

TakeMyGun said:


> Just to let you guys know, I was listening to the F4W podcast, and Dave Meltzer said that the Daniel Bryan gauntlet gained 1,100,000 viewers, absolutely insane for that segment. It ended as a 3.7 rating, and that's Lesnar/Rock type gains, really goes to show how big of a star Bryan is becoming.
> 
> For a guy of his size, doing ratings THAT big, is just ridiculous.


Gotta love it, the gauntlet didn't disappoint either, Rollins' selling was fucking amazing, everyone talks about the suplex but we're overlooking that suicide dive that he sent himself over the announce table for. The guy is better than Ziggler at selling to be honest.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

TakeMyGun said:


> Just to let you guys know, I was listening to the F4W podcast, and Dave Meltzer said that the Daniel Bryan gauntlet gained 1,100,000 viewers, absolutely insane for that segment. It ended as a 3.7 rating, and that's Lesnar/Rock type gains, really goes to show how big of a star Bryan is becoming.
> 
> For a guy of his size, doing ratings THAT big, is just ridiculous.


Damn, those numbers are amazing :yes


----------



## Duke Silver

TakeMyGun said:


> Just to let you guys know, I was listening to the F4W podcast, and Dave Meltzer said that the Daniel Bryan gauntlet gained 1,100,000 viewers, absolutely insane for that segment. It ended as a 3.7 rating, and that's Lesnar/Rock type gains, really goes to show how big of a star Bryan is becoming.
> 
> For a guy of his size, doing ratings THAT big, is just ridiculous.


----------



## Starbuck

Bryan makes up for his lack of height in bringing DA RATINGZ :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Monterossa

Team Bryan!!


----------



## LovelyElle890

Yes! This angle is killing it and it has only just started.:cheer


----------



## Happenstan

Onehitwonder said:


> Im not sure if you are a Punk hater, or what the argument is about, but I have to jump in a bit... thats a stupid response. Bryan is in the main storyline and the no.1 face. Punk wasnt. Its allways funny when some people bash Punk about ratings in his title reign, and then you bring the fact that he wasnt even on the main storylines. For some reason the same people suddenly go silent, or give responses like that.
> 
> Did you ever come to think people stopped watching, cause they were disappointed that Cena was still the main guy, even when Punk had the belt for so long? And it wasnt just that Punk played the second fiddle. He is playing the second fiddle now, but his storyline is awesome. What he was given back then was just garbage. Watching Punk been treated like that felt bad, and im sure some Punk marks might have even stop watching the show because of that.
> 
> People reading ratings like a bible are stupid imo. There are so many things that affect them. Like hell the product as a whole and the storylines the top characters are involved in.
> 
> I like both Punk and Bryan btw.


Yes, Cena was treated like #1 but so what. Punk was on display multiple times per show via commentator talk ups, recaps, and his storylines. The idea that Punk didn't become the next big thing because Cena was portrayed as the #1 face of the company is bullshit. It's an excuse for why Punk didn't live up to his "pipebomb" hype plain and simple.


----------



## Happenstan

TakeMyGun said:


> Just to let you guys know, I was listening to the F4W podcast, and Dave Meltzer said that the Daniel Bryan gauntlet gained 1,100,000 viewers, absolutely insane for that segment. It ended as a 3.7 rating, and that's Lesnar/Rock type gains, really goes to show how big of a star Bryan is becoming.
> 
> For a guy of his size, doing ratings THAT big, is just ridiculous.


Seriously?


----------



## NO!

I'll never understand this obsession with ratings. I personally love the work of Bryan AND Punk. However, regardless of ratings, Punk was a lot more entertaining than Bryan on the mic during his summer angle in 2011. I mean, it's not even close. Sure, Bryan is the better wrestler overall, but Punk had a masterpiece with Cena at Money in the Bank and an excellent rematch with him at Summerslam.


----------



## NO!

Monterossa said:


> Team Bryan!!


Yikes! I hope that won't be his team.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Big Show will screw Bryan at NOC, so he will be on the other team. Plus, I don't see HHH competing till WM so it will be Orton, Show and The Shield.


----------



## Osize10

Screw wrestlemania.

I want to buy Bryanmania. :bryan


----------



## Duke Silver

Osize10 said:


> Screw wrestlemania.
> 
> I want to buy Bryanmania. :bryan


I can dig it.

Bryan vs. Cesaro (Opener)
Bryan vs. Ambrose (US Title)
Bryan vs. Rollins/Reigns (Handicap Tag Title)
Bryan vs. HHH (Corporation)
Bryan vs. Lesnar
Bryan vs. Punk (WWE Title)
20 Bryan Battle Royal (winner faces Taker)
TBD vs. Taker (Streak)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Duke Silver said:


> I can dig it.
> 
> Bryan vs. Cesaro (Opener)
> Bryan vs. Ambrose (US Title)
> Bryan vs. Rollins/Reigns (Handicap Tag Title)
> Bryan vs. HHH (Corporation)
> Bryan vs. Lesnar
> Bryan vs. Punk (WWE Title)
> 20 Bryan Battle Royal (winner faces Taker)
> TBD vs. Taker (Streak)


I would buy that show. :yes


----------



## Chrome

NO! said:


> Yikes! I hope that won't be his team.


Switch Miz out with Punk and that team suddenly looks a lot better imo.


----------



## Ace

Chrome said:


> Switch Miz out with Punk and that team suddenly looks a lot better imo.


 You need two stories on the flag ship show, it's a shame there isn't anyone left for Punk to feud with I would have loved to seen Heyman name Barrett the next Paul Heyman guy instead we got Axel. 

Maybe the shield should break up? If they did you'd have 3 credible main eventers who could help carry the show while Cena's out.


----------



## Soulrollins

Happenstan said:


> Yes, Cena was treated like #1 but so what. Punk was on display multiple times per show via commentator talk ups, recaps, and his storylines. The idea that Punk didn't become the next big thing because Cena was portrayed as the #1 face of the company is bullshit. It's an excuse for why Punk didn't live up to his "pipebomb" hype plain and simple.


What the hell are you talking about? Cena has never been replaceable, his status is untouchable because Vince likes, no matter what big becomes Cm Punk, he never will be projected as the face of the company even when he is the biggest superstar currently. Thats isn't a excuse, that's just the reality of an anarchy where Cena is just the man that Vince's choice.


----------



## Ace

Soulrollins said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Cena has never been replaceable, his status is untouchable because Vince likes, no matter what big becomes Cm Punk, he never will be projected as the face of the company even when he is the biggest superstar currently. Thats isn't a excuse, that's just the reality of an anarchy where Cena is just the man that Vince's choice.


 Does Vince even like CM Punk? I get the feeling Vince just doesn't like him.


----------



## Happenstan

Soulrollins said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Cena has never been replaceable, his status is untouchable because Vince likes, no matter what big becomes Cm Punk, he never will be projected as the face of the company even when he is the biggest superstar currently. Thats isn't a excuse, that's just the reality of an anarchy where Cena is just the man that Vince's choice.


I never said he replaced Cena, I said the fact that *HE DIDN'T REPLACE CENA AS #1* is an excuse Puntards use to excuse Punk shitting the bed all last year. *Read much?*


----------



## Ace

Happenstan said:


> I never said he replaced Cena, I said the fact that *HE DIDN'T REPLACE CENA AS #1* is an excuse Puntards use to excuse Punk shitting the bed all last year. *Read much?*


 Yeah, it was nothing with the booking and product just being stale unk2


----------



## Soulrollins

-


----------



## Happenstan

Punk Fan said:


> Yeah, it was nothing with the booking and product just being stale unk2


More excuses. A wrestler either connects and draws or he shits the bed. Last year Punk shit the bed. Bryan's drawing record ratings (for this generation or era) without that big 2 year push Punk has had. *That is connecting with fans and drawing.* It might be temporary, it might not be, we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## RandomLurker

I miss this thread when it was about Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Ace

Happenstan said:


> More excuses. A wrestler either connects and draws or he shits the bed. Last year Punk shit the bed. Bryan's drawing record ratings without that big 2 year push Punk has had. *That is connecting with fans and drawing.* It might be temporary, it might not be, we will just have to wait and see.


 Difference is he's in a major angle, the face of the company and being carried on the mic by possibly one of the greatest heels of all time. Instead of praising HHH the IWC continue to ride Bryan and pass their double standards.


----------



## Happenstan

Punk Fan said:


> Difference is he's in a major angle and the face of the company.


No he isn't. Cena still is. ANd you don't call being WWE champ for 434 days and *GOING OVER EVERYONE ON THE ROSTER* a major angle? :damn




Punk Fan said:


> Instead of praising HHH the IWC continue to ride Bryan and pass their double standards.


----------



## Ace

Happenstan said:


> No he isn't.* Cena still is.* ANd you don't call being WWE champ for 434 days and *GOING OVER EVERYONE ON THE ROSTER* a major angle? :damn


 Where is Cena? Daniel Bryan is obviously just a part time torch bearer but for now he is the face of the company this corporation angle is probably the biggest angle that's been played out since Punks Pipebomb. Holding the title for 434 days was just to make The Rocks look good and make Cena look like a underdog, it was never to make Punk look good he was just the right guy in the right place.


----------



## mblonde09

Happenstan said:


> More excuses. A wrestler either connects and draws or he shits the bed. Last year Punk shit the bed. *Bryan's drawing record ratings (for this generation or era)* without that big 2 year push Punk has had. *That is connecting with fans and drawing.* It might be temporary, it might not be, we will just have to wait and see.


:lmao The delusion is still strong, I see.


----------



## Happenstan

mblonde09 said:


> :lmao The delusion is still strong, I see.


Check the ratings thread genius. 5 million viewers and most of those tuned in for the whole Bryan/Rollins match so it had nothing to do with HHH/Orton/New Corporation. Why am I not surprised you didn't do your homework before posting?


----------



## Soulrollins

Happenstan said:


> More excuses. A wrestler either connects and draws or he shits the bed. Last year Punk shit the bed. Bryan's drawing record ratings (for this generation or era) without that big 2 year push Punk has had. *That is connecting with fans and drawing.* It might be temporary, it might not be, we will just have to wait and see.


:lol Bryan is a biggest draw than Cm Punk? 
Even if you were right, that's nothing to do with ratings .. The # 1 face is a spot That only belongs to John Cena, no matter the case.


----------



## Ace

I can't wait till this whole novelty wears off please give the title to Bryan for 6 months and watch these fans back track. You guys thought Cena was bad? you got a glimpse of face Bryan on Monday.


----------



## Happenstan

Soulrollins said:


> :lol Bryan is a biggest draw than Cm Punk?
> Even if you were right, that's nothing to do with ratings .. The # 1 face is a spot That only belongs to John Cena, no matter the case.


At this point it is starting to look like it. I can only imagine what Bryan will be doing draw wise after a 2 year mega push like Punk has got. And yes Cena will always be #1. No one has said differently. What the hell?




Punk Fan said:


> I can't wait till this whole novelty wears off please give the title to Bryan for 6 months and watch these fans back track.


Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## Ace

Happenstan said:


> Be careful what you wish for...


You'll find out why you need to be 3/3 (wrestling ability, gimmick and mic skills) to be the face of the company soon enough. Bryan at best is a 1.5 whereas SCSA, The Rock and Cena are all 3s.


----------



## Happenstan

Punk Fan said:


> You'll find out why you need to be 3/3 to be the face of the company soon enough. Bryan at best is a 1.5.


3/3? 1.5? Whose ass did you pull those numbers from? And again, who said anything about Bryan being the face of the company? That spot will always be Cena's. This is about who becomes #2, and that is no longer Punk...it's Daniel "Raising those ratings in only a month" Bryan.

EDIT: Never said Bryan was better than SCSA, Rock, or Cena. The fact that you assume that is telling though.

Newsflash, Punk isn't in those guys league either.


----------



## Ace

Happenstan said:


> 3/3? 1.5? Whose ass did you pull those numbers from? And again, who said anything about Bryan being the face of the company? That spot will always be Cena's. This is about who becomes #2, and that is no longer Punk...it's Daniel "Raising those ratings in only a month" Bryan.
> 
> EDIT: Never said Bryan was better than SCSA, Rock, or Cena. The fact that you assume that is telling though.
> 
> Newsflash, *Punk isn't in those guys league either.*


 Punk wasn't ever considered the face of the company now was he? I'm only comparing Bryan with those guys because they were past faces of the company and yes Bryan doesn't belong with those names.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Punk Fan said:


> You'll find out why you need to be 3/3 (wrestling ability, gimmick and mic skills) to be the face of the company soon enough. Bryan at best is a 1.5 whereas SCSA, The Rock and Cena are all 3s.


:lmao

What grading scale is that??

You seem to bring up shit that no one in here is saying just so you can have to shoot down.

Why bring up Rock, and Stone Cold? Oh so you can say that Bryan can't touch them? 

You sound so fucking bitter..


----------



## Ace

O Fenômeno said:


> :lmao
> 
> What grading scale is that??
> 
> You seem to bring up shit that no one in here is saying just so you can have to shoot down.
> 
> Why bring up Rock, and Stone Cold? Oh so you can say that Bryan can't touch them?
> 
> You sound so fucking bitter..


 Past faces were multi talented just showing how you need to be a triple threat to be the face of the company.


----------



## Mr. I

Two blockheads arguing with each other. Take it outside.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Punk Fan said:


> Punk wasn't ever considered the face of the company now was he? I'm only comparing Bryan with those guys because they were past faces of the company and yes Bryan doesn't belong with those names.


Bryan isn't the face of the company..Until WWE do otherwise..he will be face of the company until Cena leaves.

For fucks sake he hasn't even gotten a chance to hold the title either. 

You brought them up so you can compare them to Bryan to help your 'argument'.


----------



## Happenstan

Ithil said:


> Two blockheads arguing with each other. Take it outside.


Jumping into the middle of other people's discussions just so you can insult them to make yourself look good actually makes you look like an ass.


----------



## Mr. I

Happenstan said:


> Jumping into the middle of other's discussions just so you can make yourself look good actually makes you look like an asshole.


And you're still a blockhead in a pointless argument about CM Punk in a Daniel Bryan thread.


----------



## Happenstan

Ithil said:


> And you're still a blockhead in a pointless argument about CM Punk in a Daniel Bryan thread.


That's the point of a discussion forum...to discuss things. Radical concept, I know. BTW keep it up with the needless insults, you'll be :ban in no time.


----------



## Stanford

Happenstan said:


> Jumping into the middle of other people's discussions just so you can insult them to make yourself look good actually makes you look like an ass.


You should take your private discussion to the private messaging system. You won't have anyone butting in there.


----------



## Happenstan

Stanford said:


> You should take your private discussion to the private messaging system. You won't have anyone butting in there.


I don't care that he butted in so to speak, I care about the fact that he added nothing to the discussion but senseless insults.


----------



## Soulrollins

Happenstan said:


> At this point it is starting to look like it. I can only imagine what Bryan will be doing draw wise after a 2 year mega push like Punk has got. And yes Cena will always be #1. No one has said differently. What the hell?


:lol Bryan gets a title shoot in the biggest feud in 2013 beating cleanly the currently face of the company and is the head in rivality against the corporation. What another mega push you need?

There is the thing, son. Yourself can get in wwe and draw 6.1 in ratings, that shit doesn't matter, you never will replace Cena as the #1 face if Vince don't like your ass.


----------



## Happenstan

Soulrollins said:


> :lol Bryan gets a title shoot in the biggest feud in 2013 beating cleanly the currently face of the company and is the head in rivality against the corporation. What another mega push you need?
> 
> There is the thing, son. Yourself can get in wwe and draw 6.1 in ratings, that shit doesn't matter, you never will replace Cena as the #1 face if Vince don't like your ass.


Again? Let me type this slowly so you understand. No.....one.....is....saying....Bryan....will....replace....Cena....as....#1....face. *NO ONE!!!* Jesus.


----------



## markedfordeath

but i'm pretty sure the WWE still holds a grudge against Punk for holding them hostage.I don't believe that was a storyline, I think it was legit...He was the hottest thing then so it was best for the business to bring him back but I don't think they really wanted to bring him back..that's why Triple H tried to bury him....its sad really, but they didn't like his attitude.


----------



## Soulrollins

Happenstan said:


> Again? Let me type this slowly so you understand. No.....one.....is....saying....Bryan....will....replace....Cena....as....#1....face. *NO ONE!!!* Jesus.


Are you retard? I'm talking about you talking about how the Punk marks take it as an excuse.. Like Punk always had a opportunity to replace Cena as the number one face. Whe he's not.


----------



## Happenstan

Soulrollins said:


> Are you retard? I'm talking about you talking about how the Punk marks take it as an excuse.. Like Punk always had a opportunity to replace Cena as the number one face.


I never said Punk had the opportunity to replace Cena. I said Punk should have thrived in spite of that. He was on every show which was incessantly talked about and recapped. Read first, then respond.




markedfordeath said:


> but i'm pretty sure the WWE still holds a grudge against Punk for holding them hostage.I don't believe that was a storyline, I think it was legit...He was the hottest thing then so it was best for the business to bring him back but I don't think they really wanted to bring him back..that's why Triple H tried to bury him....its sad really, but they didn't like his attitude.


I dunno about that but I do know Punk certainly doesn't help himself if the rumors are true.


----------



## Mr. I

markedfordeath said:


> but i'm pretty sure the WWE still holds a grudge against Punk for holding them hostage.I don't believe that was a storyline, I think it was legit...He was the hottest thing then so it was best for the business to bring him back but I don't think they really wanted to bring him back..that's why Triple H tried to bury him....its sad really, but they didn't like his attitude.


That was a storyline, 100%.


----------



## markedfordeath

really? oh it just seemed real. But Triple H winning that match against him, doesn't that prove that they didn't like Punk? because Punk should have won that match.....so there was no reason for Triple H to win.


----------



## Mr. I

markedfordeath said:


> really? oh it just seemed real. But Triple H winning that match against him, doesn't that prove that they didn't like Punk? because Punk should have won that match.....so there was no reason for Triple H to win.


All that proved was they wanted Triple H to win that match. Punk did take three Pedigrees and interference to go down after all, and more importantly, if they didn't like Punk, do you think they would have given him a 434 day WWE title reign?


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah I understand that, but maybe they just didn't like the Summer of Punk angle anymore....it was stupid to have H win that match....


----------



## mlebbano

Ithil said:


> All that proved was they wanted Triple H to win that match. Punk did take three Pedigrees and interference to go down after all, and more importantly, if they didn't like Punk, do you think they would have given him a 434 day WWE title reign?


they do love punk trust me, I think they are building for a wrestle mania match between punk and d bri maybe, they have both been carrying the "i cant catch a break" role for a while.


----------



## Osize10

Duke Silver said:


> I can dig it.
> 
> Bryan vs. Cesaro (Opener)
> Bryan vs. Ambrose (US Title)
> Bryan vs. Rollins/Reigns (Handicap Tag Title)
> Bryan vs. HHH (Corporation)
> Bryan vs. Lesnar
> Bryan vs. Punk (WWE Title)
> 20 Bryan Battle Royal (winner faces Taker)
> TBD vs. Taker (Streak)


YES that ppv card would melt everyone's face. Best way to go out


----------



## heelguy95

Speaking of CM Punk..


----------



## checkcola

I'm starting to think CM Punk needs his own discussion thread.

I'll just leave this here. "I fail at everything" heh


----------



## Osize10

We just need an e-muzzle for the Punk marks.


----------



## markedfordeath

that video was awesome....you could tell that they like spending time with him.


----------



## KO Bossy

Osize10 said:


> We just need an e-muzzle for the Punk marks.


Are you implying that Bryan marks don't? Because that's 100% not the case. They're both bad. Check this thread, you've got Punk marks AND Bryan marks bickering with each other over the dumbest shit.


----------



## RebelArch86

KO Bossy said:


> Wearing street clothes, Bryan doesn't look buff at all. He looks regular. And no I haven't been to Southern Cal or Brooklyn. Didn't have any plans of going anytime soon, either. So because 2 cities in the US have sections featuring people with lots of tattoos, that means Punk doesn't look unique? Last I checked 2 sections of 2 US cities isn't the entire country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't stand out *to me*. I pass people like this all the time. He's wearing a t-shirt and yet doesn't look the least bit big *to me*, as you claim. How would he stand out in the middle of the street?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stands out *to me*. He looks unique and somewhat memorable *to me*.


Fixed the problem with every post *I* ever see you make on Bryan. He's the most over guy on the roster in a long time. You are in a very small minority. Sorry you're missing out on the emotion and excitement the majority of wrestling fans are feeling. Are you angry that so many people disagree with you?


----------



## Onehitwonder

Wow Happenstan have some serious issues with Punk. For this threads sake its better, if everyone just ignore him. Haters will hate, nothing will change what ever you say.

Its okay to dislike someone and express your opinion, but roaming around in wrong thread like this is another story.


----------



## Osize10

checkcola said:


> I'm starting to think CM Punk needs his own discussion thread.
> 
> I'll just leave this here. "I fail at everything" heh


Yes serve more cupcakes to the GOAT. Not enough.


----------



## RebelArch86

Duke Silver said:


> I can dig it.
> 
> Bryan vs. Cesaro (Opener)
> Bryan vs. Ambrose (US Title)
> Bryan vs. Rollins/Reigns (Handicap Tag Title)
> Bryan vs. HHH (Corporation)
> Bryan vs. Lesnar
> Bryan vs. Punk (WWE Title)
> 20 Bryan Battle Royal (winner faces Taker)
> TBD vs. Taker (Streak)


Card of the Century!


----------



## Srdjan99

Bryan/Taker at WM30, Bryan beats Taker and he comes the face of the company in the eyes of HHH. Taker would be Trips latest test. This could be quite a cool ending for this Corporation storyline


----------



## JustJoel

Srdjan99 said:


> Bryan/Taker at WM30, Bryan beats Taker and he comes the face of the company in the eyes of HHH. Taker would be Trips latest test. This could be quite a cool ending for this Corporation storyline


I'd rather Shawn/Bryan if we're doing dream WM matches (they even have past history!). A sensei/pupil type angle. I'm sure you'll agree


----------



## Srdjan99

Of course Bryan/HBK would be a lot more epic, but I don't believe that Shawn will return


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Man are CERTAIN people turning this thread into shit. From both sides.


----------



## Jammy

I don't even care anymore. In 2012, Bryan lost the WHC in 18 seconds, and in 2013 he beat John Fucking Cena clean in the Main Event of Summmerslam, just goes to show how pointless a lot of this discussions and forum topics are.

The cream rises to the top, and Bryan has made it. It's been a bumpy ride, but he's there.


----------



## RandomLurker

Hi.


----------



## Jammy

RandomLurker said:


> Hi.


Must have been a rough bump for both Bryan and Rollins, Bryan freefalling on his back and neck and Rollins bumping on his hands/chest/face. I still feel Bryan takes too many hits to his back and neck, with the Missle Dropkicks especially, dude falls flat on his back from 7-8 feet in the air, that shit must hurt.


----------



## Marv95

Ok, had a convo with a co-worker today about wrestling. He's been a fan since the 90s, not a hardcore smart fan like us but a fan nonetheless. I told him the main even t for the next ppv was Orton vs Bryan for the title. He said to me that "Bryan isn't worthy man(as far as being WWE champion/THE top face)." he said that him and most of today's wrestlers except for Orton and maybe Punk aren't worthy and can't hang with the wrestlers of the past. Guys like Bret, Hogan, Warrior, Rock, Austin, HHH, Goldberg, the list goes on. not even close And honestly, I couldn't argue with him much.

The guy was treated like a clown not too long ago before this mega push, losing to the likes of Cody Rhodes while acting out Sesame Street with Kane. And like HHH/Steph said, his look isn't championship material. He's too "happy". I think sooner or later(hopefully sooner) it'll be time for a makeover. Maybe the return of the American Dragon. Show more aggression; enough with jumping down like a goof screaming "YES!" when the Corp is trying to screw you over. Nothing wrong with being another Chris Benoit; at least he was taken more seriously by the casual audience.


----------



## RandomLurker

Jammy said:


> I still feel Bryan takes too many hits to his back and neck, with the Missle Dropkicks especially, dude falls flat on his back from 7-8 feet in the air, that shit must hurt.


Yeah, it's like every match he's putting himself in position for an injury. Dropkicks, suicide dives, and even his turnbuckle backflip could get ugly real quick. At least the crowd seems very into his moveset, but I wouldn't mind if he gradually saved these moves for big matches only.


----------



## MaybeLock

Not only he makes risky moves, but also, how many times does he wrestle a week? Raw, SD, house shows and PPVs. That's 3/4 wrestling matches a week. Simply impressive.


----------



## checkcola

There is no way Bryan should be more like Chris fucking Benoit. Why would he downgrade himself? Beniot was a non-character. The Rabid Wolverine is not a real gimmick. He didn't have a gimmick. He was a good wrestler and sentimentality was the basis his one WWE title reign was built on. Daniel Bryan has a tapped into something and bonded with casuals on an entirely different level.


----------



## etta411

Jammy said:


> I don't even care anymore. In 2012, Bryan lost the WHC in 18 seconds, and in 2013 he beat John Fucking Cena clean in the Main Event of Summmerslam, just goes to show how pointless a lot of this discussions and forum topics are.
> 
> The cream rises to the top, and Bryan has made it. It's been a bumpy ride, but he's there.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GKiNI3HNc_I#t=39


----------



## validreasoning

Marv95 said:


> Ok, had a convo with a co-worker today about wrestling. He's been a fan since the 90s, not a hardcore smart fan like us but a fan nonetheless. I told him the main even t for the next ppv was Orton vs Bryan for the title. He said to me that "Bryan isn't worthy man(as far as being WWE champion/THE top face)." he said that him and most of today's wrestlers except for Orton and maybe Punk aren't worthy and can't hang with the wrestlers of the past. Guys like Bret, Hogan, Warrior, Rock, Austin, HHH, Goldberg, the list goes on. not even close And honestly, I couldn't argue with him much.


wrestling fan doesn't believe current stars measure up the stars they grew up watching.. thats new 

as someone who grew up watching wrestling in the late 70s/early 80s i heard so many older fans at the time saying hogan, warrior etc were just roided up bodybuilders who weren't real wrestlers compared to bruno and rodgers, ff to the 1990s and many adults who watched in the 1980s were disgusted at the jerry springer show wwf became 

bryans mainevented one ppv thus far, at bryans age bret was 2 years away from starting his singles career in wwe, warrior and goldberg were such a short time on top that no question in my mind barring injury over the next decade bryans legacy will outshine both of those easily

don't think for one second in 20 years time there won't be wrestling fans saying "none of these wrestlers today measure up to the punks, bryans and cenas that i grew up with"


----------



## markedfordeath

great point. I never considered Goldberg, Warrior or Hogan wrestlers......I'm all about the wrestling, screw the entertainment. i'll take top rope germans over mic work any day.


----------



## KO Bossy

markedfordeath said:


> great point. I never considered Goldberg, Warrior or Hogan wrestlers......I'm all about the wrestling, screw the entertainment. i'll take top rope germans over mic work any day.


You're entitled to your opinion. Like...95% of the rest of the audience would disagree, but again, your opinion.


----------



## KO Bossy

MaybeLock said:


> Not only he makes risky moves, but also, how many times does he wrestle a week? Raw, SD, house shows and PPVs. That's 3/4 wrestling matches a week. Simply impressive.


Everyone on the roster does that, why is it so impressive in his case?



checkcola said:


> There is no way Bryan should be more like Chris fucking Benoit. Why would he downgrade himself? Beniot was a non-character. The Rabid Wolverine is not a real gimmick. He didn't have a gimmick. He was a good wrestler and sentimentality was the basis his one WWE title reign was built on. Daniel Bryan has a tapped into something and bonded with casuals on an entirely different level.


LOL you're calling out Chris Benoit for not having a gimmick in a Daniel Bryan thread.

The Rabid Wolverine was a vicious wrestling machine. I defy you to name what Bryan's character is.


----------



## markedfordeath

it is my opinion...I like wrestling matches, I think they're exciting, the entertainment is all bullshit, I fast forward through most of it to just watch the wrestling matches....i don't understand how people would disagree with me on that....it is a pro wrestling show is it not?


----------



## KO Bossy

markedfordeath said:


> it is my opinion...I like wrestling matches, I think they're exciting, the entertainment is all bullshit, I fast forward through most of it to just watch the wrestling matches....i don't understand how people would disagree with me on that....it is a pro wrestling show is it not?


Seriously? It hasn't been a pro wrestling show in decades...

And I am having quite a laugh at the fact that you think the wrestling matches are exciting, but call the entertainment bullshit. Almost every really notable thing in WWFE history that has happened has been on the entertainment side of things. The actually really good wrestling matches, like the Benoits vs Malenkos and whatnot, are almost always forgotten because in the greater scheme of things, they don't mean anything. 

Look at the 3 most famous matches in the past 30 years:

1) Montreal Screwjob: famous because it brought the political, backstage side of things to light for the casual audience and was probably the most famous breaking of kayfabe in history.

2) Mankind/Taker HIAC: famous because the North American audience was still very much new to such brutal bumps and such a violent style of wrestling, and this match set an extremely high precedent for that right away.

3) Andre/Hogan WM3: famous because it established the spectacle that is Wrestlemania.


All of these are on the entertainment side of things. None of them are famous because of wrestling. That speaks volumes about how much real wrestling matters in the WWE. Whenever you talk to a casual fan from the 80s or 90s, they remember characters, feuds and big events. "Oh I loved Ultimate Warrior, he was always so pumped up!" "The Undertaker always used to scare me as a kid, and so did his brother, Kane!" "I remember when Austin sprayed Vince, Shane and Rock with beer, that was awesome!" How many comment on how technically sound Benoit/Angle from RR 2003 was? Virtually none.


----------



## NO!

I abhor these wrestling vs. entertainment arguments, mostly because I fail to see how wrestling itself isn't entertainment. The whole purpose of the story lines is to build up to a *wrestling match*. People who think the majority do not care about wrestling are mistaken and seem to cling to a very traditional mentality. Ten to twenty thousand people chanting "Daniel Bryan" every week beg to differ. There is a huge audience that wants it, just like there's a huge audience that wants guys like The Rock. I think Paul Heyman got it right the first time. Make the most use of every one on the roster, and allow all of them to have their own unique strengths that will disguise their imperfections. The WWE doesn't seem to grasp it though. Neither do a lot of the fans.


----------



## KO Bossy

NO! said:


> I abhor these wrestling vs. entertainment arguments, mostly because I fail to see how wrestling itself isn't entertainment. The whole purpose of the story lines is to build up to a *wrestling match*. People who think the majority do not care about wrestling are mistaken and seem to cling to a very traditional mentality. Ten to twenty thousand people chanting "Daniel Bryan" every week beg to differ. There is a huge audience that wants it, just like there's a huge audience that wants guys like The Rock. I think Paul Heyman got it right the first time. Make the most use of every one on the roster, and allow all of them to have their own unique strengths that will disguise their imperfections. The WWE doesn't seem to grasp it though. Neither do a lot of the fans.


They don't chant Daniel Bryan because they want to see him go 30 minutes with Seth Rollins each week. They chant it because they just like the guy. And it makes sense, he's being positioned as a guy who got screwed trying to avenge himself against the people who fucked him over. 

I'm not saying no one wants wrestling. What I AM saying is that more want stories, feuds and characters. Its not a hard thing to figure out. Whenever the WWE has gone through a boom period, its because they focused heavily on stories, feuds and characters. When they focus more on wrestling, business goes down. Just look at history. Its the best predictor of the future.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

KO Bossy said:


> I defy you to name what Bryan's character is.


Eh, who knows. But the man can wrestle his ass off and I love his matches. Best not to overthink it, he entertains people and they love him. So who cares? Does it really matter?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Osize10 said:


> YES that ppv card would melt everyone's face. Best way to go out












I lovin' how over Bryan is with the fans.


----------



## markedfordeath

case in point, look at Raw, toward the end of Raw this past week, the crowd was dead, probably due to being tired or it was just a shitty crowd....but they were dead through most of it, and as soon as they see Bryan "hulking up" and got up to have a fight with Rollins after being beaten down, they got into it and before he threw Rollins off the top into that release German, they went wild.....a great exciting match can wake anyone up.....


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

I made a gif of the finish to Bryan vs Rollins on RAW










(they didn't show this on RAW but aired it on Smackdown)


----------



## PGSucks

Dat pop for Bryan running in with the chair was awesome. Now that's my hometown! :bryan

I did like how Bryan did less smiling on SD tonight and is slowly changing into more of a badass face. Hopefully he doesn't smile and joke around as much next RAW.


----------



## markedfordeath

yep, I tried to tell everyone that the bad ass was coming out..the Dragon is being unleashed.


----------



## RandomLurker

DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> I made a gif of the finish to Bryan vs Rollins on RAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (they didn't show this on RAW but aired it on Smackdown)


Goddammit is that glorious. I think by now, it's obvious that the audience is yes-ing along with Bryan that they don't need to freaking cut to the crowd as he is hyping up his finisher.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



Brodus Clay said:


> Actually Bryan it's sporting the underdog role much better than Cena.... After a decade Cena just can't be on that role.


Agreed.


----------



## markedfordeath

this is why I want Bryan to be champion, because he can defend the title and have matches against opponents like Rollins....a real fighting champion, defending it on house shows too...champs don't usually do that.


----------



## Bryan D.

DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> I made a gif of the finish to Bryan vs Rollins on RAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (they didn't show this on RAW but aired it on Smackdown)


Rollins is easily the best seller in WWE. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Jimshine

Jammy said:


> Must have been a rough bump for both Bryan and Rollins, Bryan freefalling on his back and neck and Rollins bumping on his hands/chest/face. I still feel Bryan takes too many hits to his back and neck, with the Missle Dropkicks especially, dude falls flat on his back from 7-8 feet in the air, that shit must hurt.


Bryans been a pro for over a decade, you still think a back bump hurts him noooo waaaaaay man :avit: trust it hurts less and less everytime and I've only been doing it a few month


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

John Cena invented being an underdog face, everyone!


----------



## Mr. I

Jammy said:


> Must have been a rough bump for both Bryan and Rollins, Bryan freefalling on his back and neck and Rollins bumping on his hands/chest/face. I still feel Bryan takes too many hits to his back and neck, with the Missle Dropkicks especially, dude falls flat on his back from 7-8 feet in the air, that shit must hurt.


A back bump is like the most standard bump in wrestling. Watch Bryan falling and you'll see how he takes the back bump to not absorb any impact..


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



Ithil said:


> John Cena invented being an underdog face, everyone!


I think you'll find :jericho invented it


----------



## markedfordeath

he also puts his arms back to take less pressure off his body..he's fine, he's a total pro.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> I think you'll find :jericho invented it


I am glad you mentioned this, because I was just about to.

OP, did you see this shit in the 90s? If anything, Bryan is similar to Austin (antics, anti-establishment, fighting the corporation) with a bit of Y2J underdog thrown in there. 

If by replacement for Cena you mean the new number 1 guy, then yes. But his character is nothing alike.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Bryan is a better Cena than Cena... 

lol but seriously, Vince _wants_ a Cena. If it wasn't Cena being Cena, it would be someone else Cena-ing in Cena's place as Cena.

(Never go full Cena)


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Bryan is a way better Cena than Cena. Bryan can carry this company, he's a very rare talent.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



markedfordeath said:


> Bryan is a way better Cena than Cena.* Bryan can carry this company*, he's a very rare talent.


No he can't.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Bryan is what Cena pretends to be.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Yeah, I kinda agree with the OP. At least, in some regards. For example, on Monday during that bad opening segment, Bryan came out and started doing what most 2013 WWE babyfaces do-lame comedy and cheap pandering. I groaned when he called Orton twinkle toes, and even louder when he started thanking Cena for giving him the opportunity. Yeah, I'm sure Bryan in real life is a terrific guy, but this isn't real life, its the WWE. Bryan should be fucking pissed he got screwed, and thus, should act as such. No cheesy comedy, no acknowledging what a great guy Cena is, none of that. On Smackdown when he ran out with the chair and started trying to fuck people up, that's the kind of Bryan we need. That was great (until he started doing the YES chant motion, wasn't a fan of that part). I don't understand why WWE thinks its top faces need to have this style, but its everywhere-Cena, Sheamus, Miz, Punk in late 2011 until mid 2012 and now even Bryan. I wonder if Vince wrote up a rules of the WWE book and gave it to all the writers, and in it, under babyfaces, his primary rule is that they have to be written this way. That's the only thing I can think of because its a style that has worn so thin.

Now granted, Bryan only did it this past Monday, so I'm hoping it was a one time thing. However, I still worry that it won't be.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



Daemon_Rising said:


> I am glad you mentioned this, because I was just about to.
> 
> OP, did you see this shit in the 90s? If anything, Bryan is similar to Austin (antics, anti-establishment, fighting the corporation) with a bit of Y2J underdog thrown in there.
> 
> If by replacement for Cena you mean the new number 1 guy, then yes. But his character is nothing alike.


Bryan isn't anti-establishment in the LEAST. :lmao

And I wouldn't even say they're similar in terms of antics at all.

Really, they're fighting the Corporation. That's the only similarity.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

I'm glad he's not. Anti-establishment just doesn't work in the WWE. When you're in there, you're a part of the establishment. And you promote yourself within the establishment. And the establishment promotes you even if it seems like they aren't. And you wear establishment brand merch. Even in his heyday, Austin still wore 3:16 shirts when the commentators constantly reminded you that they were on sale or being sold.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



World's Best said:


> I'm glad he's not. Anti-establishment just doesn't work in the WWE. When you're in there, you're a part of the establishment. And you promote yourself within the establishment. And the establishment promotes you even if it seems like they aren't. And you wear establishment brand merch. Even in his heyday, Austin still wore 3:16 shirts when the commentators constantly reminded you that they were on sale or being sold.


And that, my friend, is why kayfabe exists. Sure Austin wasn't truly anti-establishment, since if he was and they didn't like him, he'd just be fired and off TV, but the illusion they created that it was all real was something to behold.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

The only time Austin was truly anti-establishment was when he walked out on the company.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

"Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character"

Danien Brandow :sandow :bryan2


----------



## Palahniuk

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Yeah! Fuck you Danien Bryan!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Every big face gets the Cena-light treatment. Smiling away everything. No selling previous beatdowns. Corny "imasculating" jokes. Elementary school acts of anarchy. Punk. Sheamus. Now Bryan.
I can't stand it. I mean, at least Cena did it well; in an "I know, I know" sort of way and would often troll smarter crowds. 

Make no mistake, I'm a fan of Daniel Bryan. I hate how he's basically doing a watered down version of Cena (and doing it badly) yet his peeps continue to eat out of his ass for the same shit they'll bash anyone else for. Eh.

No idea why he couldn't still be the intense underdog "I can be WWE Champion AND I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU THINK!" Daniel Bryan. That line was delivered great btw but would've been shat on if spoken by Ryback, Cena, Sheamus etc. I'm sorry, I'm just very in tune with the strong hypocrisy ITT.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Every big face gets the Cena-light treatment. Smiling away everything. No selling previous beatdowns. Corny "imasculating" jokes. Elementary school acts of anarchy. Punk. Sheamus. Now Bryan.
> I can't stand it. I mean, at least Cena did it well; in an "I know, I know" sort of way and would often troll smarter crowds.
> 
> Make no mistake, I'm a fan of Daniel Bryan. I hate how he's basically doing a watered down version of Cena (and doing it badly) *yet his peeps continue to eat out of his ass for the same shit they'll bash anyone else for. Eh.*
> 
> No idea why he couldn't still be the intense underdog "I can be WWE Champion AND I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU THINK!" Daniel Bryan. That line was delivered great btw but would've been shat on if spoken by Ryback, Cena, Sheamus etc. I'm sorry, I'm just very in tune with the strong hypocrisy ITT.


The bold part is something I have a huge problem with as well.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



KO Bossy said:


> The bold part is something I have a huge problem with as well.


Agreed, though I think they are just internally hoping he'll revert back to how he was pre Summerslam (a face but not sucking up), and I really hope WWE don't try to cater him to Cena's audience by making him Cena Lite.

Really, nobody expected WWE to do this to Bryan's character, since even when he was a comedic face he was still corny, but in a different way. It's unfortunate, but that's the only way WWE can book faces nowadays. Even Orton started sucking up a bit.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Cena was the top face for 6+ years, if Bryan can get a fraction of that by borrowing from Cena, I'm okay with it. 

Cena was the typical babyface, most babyfaces will obviously have a few things in common.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



sesshomaru said:


> Agreed, though I think they are just internally hoping he'll revert back to how he was pre Summerslam (a face but not sucking up), and I really hope WWE don't try to cater him to Cena's audience by making him Cena Lite.
> 
> Really, nobody expected WWE to do this to Bryan's character, since even when he was a comedic face he was still corny, but in a different way. It's unfortunate, but that's the only way WWE can book faces nowadays. Even Orton started sucking up a bit.


I hope they don't make him how he was pre Summerslam. Instead of cheesy comedy Bryan, we got mega crowd suck up Bryan who ended all of his promos going back to those retarded chants (undoing all of the good done). This is the perfect situation to allow Bryan to change his character and it'd be foolish not to take it, I think. They've set up the perfect opportunity for a change and reverting him back to his old character seems like a waste.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

uhh, ok


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



Daemon_Rising said:


> I am glad you mentioned this, because I was just about to.
> 
> OP, did you see this shit in the 90s? If anything, Bryan is similar to Austin (antics, anti-establishment, fighting the corporation) with a bit of Y2J underdog thrown in there.
> 
> If by replacement for Cena you mean the new number 1 guy, then yes. But his character is nothing alike.


ANTI ESTABLISHMENT?! Can i buy some pot from you? Bryan wasn't even anti establishment when the GM was his ex "Fiance" who left him at the alter. He still cracked on did whatever he was told, went to anger management, formed a comedy tag team and made unfunny jokes. The closest hes ever been to Anti Establishment would be when he was in the nexus which lasted all of 4days? 

He's a whipping boy, a workhorse, he does what hes told and he does it with a smile. That's not anti establishment. That's Cena. Albeit with superior technical skills.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

The archetype for the WWE main event babyface these days is a "nice guy" who panders to the crowd more often than they did before. Cena has done it for 8 years. Punk did it for 434 days. I mean, that was the nicest CM Punk I have ever seen. This is how creative wants their babyfaces. They want them to pander to the crowd with their catchphrases and smile, and all of that junk. I'd love to see the more serious Bryan. Hell, I'd even settle for the smart-ass Bryan, when he was a face in ROH. But it's not going to happen yet. Hopefully, they're just letting him establish himself as a main event babyface and after that he can be more serious, or more of a smart-ass.


----------



## Sensesfail

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*



Ryu Hayabusa said:


> My God! Yes! Lets have Bryan unrealistically plow through everyone!


like how he plows through Brie every night? :lmao (i can't believe i just said that)


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

What, Cena's character as he's meant to be (an underdog), without the marine stuff? Pretty much, yeah. But some eight-odd years on top has made the idea of Cena being an underdog some kind of bad joke, whereas Bryan is very suited to the role, perhaps moreso than Cena ever was.


ShowStopper '97 said:


> The archetype for the WWE main event babyface these days is a "nice guy" who panders to the crowd more often than they did before. Cena has done it for 8 years. Punk did it for 434 days. I mean, that was the nicest CM Punk I have ever seen. This is how creative wants their babyfaces. They want them to pander to the crowd with their catchphrases and smile, and all of that junk. I'd love to see the more serious Bryan. Hell, I'd even settle for the smart-ass Bryan, when he was a face in ROH. But it's not going to happen yet. Hopefully, they're just letting him establish himself as a main event babyface and after that he can be more serious, or more of a smart-ass.


Unrelated but Punk didn't do it for 434 days. He did it from the start of his reign (NOC '11?) up to RAW 1000, at which point he turned heel, thank god.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

His character really is fucking shit right now. So to an extent, yes I agree.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

I wonder if Bryan has a gauntlet match with Brie LOL she must be totally out of it seeing as how he can easily put up iron man matches at his work lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



greendayedgehead said:


> Unrelated but Punk didn't do it for 434 days. He did it from the start of his reign (NOC '11?) up to RAW 1000, at which point he turned heel, thank god.


D'oh! Forgot about that. Yes, you're right. But you get my point.


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Let the whining begin.

I really fail to see the issue. Every proper face smiles and interacts/panders to the crowd. Rock did it. Eddie did it. Angle did it. HBK did it. On and on. It's part of being the crowd-favorite. It's not like Bryan hasn't shown his serious side. He runs out with a chair and clears the ring on Smackdown and you gripe about his _taunt_ after? Get real. While anti-establishment is the wrong word, he is transformative. WWE has more wrestling in it than I've seen in nearly a decade - his crowd reactions definitely play a role in that. God forbid a guy smiles.

Bryan is in Cena's role insofar as he is playing the top babyface, trying to overcome the odds. Hardly revolutionary, except Bryan is doing it better atm despite(or because of) the fact that he doesn't look, act, or move like the guys who traditionally play the role.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Of course I gripe about his taunt, its fucking stupid.


----------



## Barry_O

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

He's the main Face of the company right now, so he's going to act like a main Face.

This could include the recent "hulking up" addition to his repertoire, among other things.

The primary difference between what you are seeing with Bryan now and Cena for the last several years is that the crowd actually fairly universally praises Bryan, whereas many of the same people praising Bryan have grown tired of Cena.

Or to put it another way:

Face gonna Face. That's what Faces do.


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



KO Bossy said:


> Of course I gripe about his taunt, its fucking stupid.


Let me guess, if he were shooting up two birds instead of #1 fingers, he would be so cool and edgy. Crowd seems to like it - Wake me when there's something of substance to complain about.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

I'm not intrigued by the amount of people who have mentioned Cena in his absence so far. It certainly seems by many comments I've seen here that the quite a few IWC members can never be happy. No more shitty feuds that no one cares about for now! No more Cena VS Ryback. It's Bryan VS Orton. And many of those who were ocmplaining are still complaining. :clap


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



KO Bossy said:


> Bryan isn't anti-establishment in the LEAST. :lmao
> 
> And I wouldn't even say they're similar in terms of antics at all.
> 
> Really, they're fighting the Corporation. That's the only similarity.


Well, Bryan is de-facto anti-establishment at the moment, simply by virtue of the storyline he is in. Even if its the establishment that have positioned themselves as anti-Bryan, it has the same effect. I admit.. until this point, he has played the "reluctant company guy", or just the comedy heel.

They're clearly giving Bryan the Austin push and each week bringing in more rebel antics into his character... *in order* for him to fight the corporation not *just because he is*. For example, this past Smackdown, JBL and Cole going on about how Ziggler and Show can't do anything for fear of repercussion... then Bryan comes out and Cole says "Well here's a man who doesn't care if he get's fired...".

Couldn't be more Austin like antics if you ask me. 

Although I concede they are nothing alike in terms of charisma and attitude, I think their respective pushes and aspects of their face characters are similar. Of course, so early into Bryans push I could very well be wrong.. it just seems to me as if they are trying to give Bryans character a bit more "oomph".. what better way to do that than borrow a few ideas from the real GOAT, Austin.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Sheamus doing horrible John Cena comedy is the most recent blatant example if you ask me.


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Oh. God. No. Please don't say that. Please don't say he has the Cena virus.fpalm


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



JustJoel said:


> Let me guess, if he were shooting up two birds instead of #1 fingers, he would be so cool and edgy. Crowd seems to like it - Wake me when there's something of substance to complain about.


Why should I care if the crowd likes it? This is on the same level as waving his hand in front of his face, Cena style. Its lame. Did I care that the crowd thought THAT was cool?  No, because it looks dumb as hell. 

And shooting up two birds, as you said, wouldn't be cool and edgy because that isn't Bryan's character. He isn't edgy and he's not meant to be. Once upon a time that worked because the entire point was to show a rebellious attitude in the face of authority. This is about Bryan redeeming himself for what he was cheated out of. I'm not asking him to show an anti-authority attitude, I'm asking him to be serious and to not revert back to his stupid looking, 2nd grader level taunts. What's next, is he gonna stick his tongue out at Orton? Oh damn, is that PG?

I get annoyed by it because first we see Bryan do something actually cool like try to take out 4 guys with a chair...then he starts waving his arms around to make the crowd happy. As I said earlier, he hurts the moment by acting like a 2nd grader. Behaving like one isn't cool. Attempting to assault 4 guys with a chair is.


----------



## Spirit Soul

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Yeah, except for Bryan it's believable. I hate when Cena tries to play 'the underdog'. Cena can lose for the next 5 years in a row, and he still won't be a fucking underdog.


----------



## friskysandwich

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Who cares?

At least he's entertaining to watch, unlike Cena.

Stop complaining.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Bryan is better in the ring, a believable underdog and had no where near as many opportunities John Cena has, they dont even have the same build or look, and this guy got over with fans to get to the top. He is nothing like John Cena, the only resemblance I can think of is that he is a bit goofy, if that's the case Bryan has been goofy since he started the whole "yes" chant. Kurt Angle was goofy, Ultimate Warrior was goofy, they were also top guys you saying just because the character isnt serious he shouldnt main event. We already have CM Punk we dont need two. 


I fail to see the comparison?!


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Bryan's been selling his beat down's pretty well but that's about all he's doing for me. Punk's face character proves that you can be a face and not have to cater towards the kids. I hate how his "power up" thing looks even cornier now when he is starting to make a come back. It just screams "4 the kidz." 
If bryan's chants, that will probably never go away and maybe be the demise of him in my eyes, weren't kiddy enough. 

It's just like, you can't have this figure that is in a serious main event picture as a guy that will take down Vince McMahon himself, Triple fucking H, Randy Orton, and The Shield, not in some way shape or form be a badass. I'm not asking for Stone Cold type of stuff, but every you put a kiddy hero in the place where an anti-hero is suppose to be. It's like having Robin (from batman and robin..) take out Tony Soprano or some shit IMO. 

Creative has to decide what to do with him but he needs to drop the comedy shit and chants given the serious angle that he is in, I know that much.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Punk Fan said:


> You have to be able to hold a mic if you're the face of the company..


I guess that depends on if you think Bret Hart was the face of the company.

If Bret Hart was in his prime today he would be getting bashed.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Punk Fan said:


> No it wasn't -.-
> Why are Orton and Bryan judged so differently?
> 
> When Orton cuts a poor promo he sucks but when Bryan cuts a bad promo it's because the content was crap and people argue to all ends that the delivery was good -.-
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the delivery was equally bad..
> 
> Double standards by the IWC.... rton


Because Orton has a very wooden personality.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

yeah but Vince and Triple H want him to be corny...if he was meant to be serious he would be..its what they want


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



friskysandwich said:


> Who cares?
> 
> At least he's entertaining to watch, unlike Cena.
> 
> Stop complaining.


hahaha:


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

I wouldnt say it was any fault Bryans... Id say that it hangs on the writers


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Emotion Blur said:


>


This was when John Cena was above the WWE Championship right?

So when did he get a Title Shot seeing that Cena was above the title.

Punk's reign was a mid-card reign and the WWE Championship was reduced to US Championship Level.


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Punk Fan said:


> You have to be able to hold a mic if you're the face of the company..


On what basis is Punk 2.4? 

He is an above average wrestler who looks like a 10 year old boy could kick kiss ass. Punk looks a jobber

Orton has 0 Mic Skills and 0 Charisma


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



doctor doom said:


> maybe you have a sound byte playing off your computer. They only cheer yes. I was at MITB and Wrestlemania. There were some Yes chants but nothing over the top. RVD, Henry, & Punk were more over at MITB and Punk, Henry & Rock were over at WM.
> 
> PS: LANCE STORM IS AWESOME I'd rather have him return than Bryan Boringson


Bryan is as over as Rock or Stone Cold were in their peak. He is that over at this moment. He is one of the most over superstars in Wrestling History. These's no denying it. Denying it is a lie


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*

These kind of threads are what happened when Punk was first given the ball. Hilarious actually.


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Mr.S said:


> Bryan is as over as Rock or Stone Cold were in their peak. He is that over at this moment. He is one of the most over superstars in Wrestling History. These's no denying it. Denying it is a lie


now this is the lie of the century,i gotta give it to you actually all of you bryan marks for trying hard to sell him like he is a big shot but i would say wait till that familiar music hits(guess who's) likely the raw after tlc then you will know where bryan belongs.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Cena rulz12345 said:


> now this is the lie of the century,i gotta give it to you actually all of you bryan marks for trying hard to sell him like he is a big shot but i would say wait till that familiar music hits(guess who's) likely the raw after tlc then you will know where bryan belongs.


The guy he beat clean at Summerslam? :side:


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



KO Bossy said:


> Why should I care if the crowd likes it? This is on the same level as waving his hand in front of his face, Cena style. Its lame. Did I care that the crowd thought THAT was cool? No, because it looks dumb as hell.


It's spectacle - exactly the shit you drone on about loving. 10-15,000 people passionately pulling for one guy. It's nothing like you can't see me - I loled at the comparison. He's standing on top of the mountain right now, and the yes is a victorious salute. 



> And shooting up two birds, as you said, wouldn't be cool and edgy because that isn't Bryan's character. He isn't edgy and he's not meant to be. Once upon a time that worked because the entire point was to show a rebellious attitude in the face of authority. This is about Bryan redeeming himself for what he was cheated out of. I'm not asking him to show an anti-authority attitude, I'm asking him to be serious and to not revert back to his stupid looking, 2nd grader level taunts. What's next, is he gonna stick his tongue out at Orton? Oh damn, is that PG?


That isn't the storyline. I'm surprised you think it is. Why the fuck does Bryan have to redeem himself? This story is about what it takes to be _the_ guy. Bryan is literally tasked with taking down a corporate structure that doesn't believe guys that guys like him can be the face of the company. The yes chants are the crowd expressing that Bryan is who the crowd wants - their belief that Bryan is the uncrowned face of the company - the People's Champ, if you will. 

His character, in this day and age, is edgy. Small, average-sized *wrestlers* have, historically, not been what the WWE wants from a top guy. In-ring skills are almost never a quality WWE seeks for that position - yet here we are - the most popular, over guy is also the most lauded worker in the company. 





> [I get annoyed by it because first we see Bryan do something actually cool like try to take out 4 guys with a chair...then he starts waving his arms around to make the crowd happy. As I said earlier, he hurts the moment by acting like a 2nd grader. Behaving like one isn't cool. Attempting to assault 4 guys with a chair is.


I was doing it - I'm still amazed at how unanimous it is. It's also for theatrical effect - kayfabe-wise, The Shield have Yes! ringing in their ears. It's pumping the crowd up - I really don't see the issue. Clear the ring, do your taunt - its only been done by about a million other guys, including your favorites, I'm sure. Talk about double standards.


----------



## Rvp20

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Mr.S said:


> Bryan is as over as Rock or Stone Cold were in their peak. He is that over at this moment. He is one of the most over superstars in Wrestling History. These's no denying it. Denying it is a lie


I wouldn't go that far but he *Might* be the most over since Rock and austin


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Rvp20 said:


> I wouldn't go that far but he *Might* be the most over since Rock and austin


This is a reasonable assertion although Batista and Cena were both hugely over back in early 2005, and a case can be made for both of them being more over then Bryan is currently back then. Bryan is definitely insanely over right now though and that pop for him saving the Miz of all people this past Smackdown is a great testament to that. Imagine the pop he'd get if he saved someone like Punk?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Mr.S said:


> *Bryan is as over as Rock or Stone Cold were in their peak.* He is that over at this moment. He is one of the most over superstars in Wrestling History. These's no denying it. Denying it is a lie


:trout2

You're a funny guy.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



THANOS said:


> This is a reasonable assertion although Batista and Cena were both hugely over back in early 2005, and a case can be made for both of them being more over then Bryan is currently back then. Bryan is definitely insanely over right now though and that pop for him saving the Miz of all people this past Smackdown is a great testament to that. Imagine the pop he'd get if he saved someone like Punk?


Agree with this. However, we'll see Bryan's mega-overness lasts, as he's been getting reactions like this for about 2-3 months. Crowds started getting really sick of Cena by SummerSlam, and Batista lost quite a bit of steam when he was drafted to SmackDown and started getting put into underwhelming feuds.

I think Bryan will get some of the biggest pops of the PG Era by far when he eventually gets the upper hand on Orton/HHH in a segment and also when he gets the title back.


----------



## THANOS

I think this is Bryan's GOAT look and he could definitely be the face of the company with a look like this. It looks very respectable and actually makes him look quite sharp.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



PGSucks said:


> Agree with this. However, we'll see Bryan's mega-overness lasts, as he's been getting reactions like this for about 2-3 months. Crowds started getting really sick of Cena by SummerSlam, and Batista lost quite a bit of steam when he was drafted to SmackDown and started getting put into underwhelming feuds.
> 
> I think Bryan will get some of the biggest pops of the PG Era by far when he eventually gets the upper hand on Orton/HHH in a segment and also when he gets the title back.


The thing with Bryan though, is that he's loved universally by every single demographic, even some soccer moms and teen girls. Combine that with his wrestling ability and general likable personality and I think even when he get's kind of stale he'll still be tremendously cheered. I have no issues believing that Bryan could be cheered at this level or more for the rest of his career. There's practically no legitimate reason for fans to latch onto booing him for, as he's got pretty much all the traits hardcore/traditional/casual fans and stockholders look for, other than size (but that's only a real factor to Vince/HHH/and a small minority).


----------



## Jammy

THANOS said:


> I think this is Bryan's GOAT look and he could definitely be the face of the company with a look like this. *It looks very respectable and actually makes him look quite sharp.*


The point of this angle is that he DOESN'T look respectable and sharp, his current look is perfect for his babyface run, I don't understand why people want something that is associated with his heel run? AKA the run where he abused his girlfriend, yeah makes perfect sense.


----------



## Starbuck

Speaking of pops, when Show finally KO's HHH the place is going to erupt. I suspect the same when Bryan bests HHH/Orton and eventually retakes the title. I'm also hoping for a WWE vs. Nexus moment where they're all standing across from each other in the ring and the place goes nuts. That would be cool.


----------



## THANOS

Starbuck said:


> Speaking of pops, when Show finally KO's HHH the place is going to erupt. I suspect the same when Bryan bests HHH/Orton and eventually retakes the title. I'm also hoping for a WWE vs. Nexus moment where they're all standing across from each other in the ring and the place goes nuts. That would be cool.


Yeah those will all be awesome to see transpire. The moment when Bryan finally gets his hands on HHH and maybe chases him backstage with a chair will cause a monstrous reaction, imo. I know HHH will sell it amazingly to. I hope he has that surprised and fearful look on his face because it'll make the moment all the more priceless :lol. Remember this:






Triple H's face at :11 seconds sold that return so freaking well, and I'd love to see him showing fear when Bryan runs down the ring and corners him with a chair.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



THANOS said:


> The thing with Bryan though, is that he's loved universally by every single demographic, even some soccer moms and teen girls. Combine that with his wrestling ability and general likable personality and I think even when he get's kind of stale he'll still be tremendously cheered. I have no issues believing that Bryan could be cheered at this level or more for the rest of his career. There's practically no legitimate reason for fans to latch onto booing him for, as he's got pretty much all the traits hardcore/traditional/casual fans and stockholders look for, other than size (but that's only a real factor to Vince/HHH/and a small minority).


There's always the tiny chance that WWE fucks his character up somehow and the reactions don't stay as consistent. 

However, I think the reactions will stay consistent if his character continues to evolve into a more serious bad-ass face. The place went crazy Friday when he came in with the chair. :mark: Say what you want about WWE, but Daniel Bryan's character development over 2013 has been awesome.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



PGSucks said:


> There's always the tiny chance that WWE fucks his character up somehow and the reactions don't stay as consistent.
> 
> However, I think the reactions will stay consistent if his character continues to evolve into a more serious bad-ass face. The place went crazy Friday when he came in with the chair. :mark: Say what you want about WWE, but Daniel Bryan's character development over 2013 has been awesome.


It really has been awesome hasn't it? :mark: I truly hope he does evolve into the American Dragon and even gets that as his moniker once again. Remember that one angle on Smackdown near the beginning of his alliance with Kane where they took turns beating the shit out of everyone with chairs and that was how they bonded . 

It was a truly amazing moment and THAT is how I'd love to see the Bryan character booked. As a badass who just loves beating people down and violence :mark:.






Just epic :mark:


----------



## Nimbus

Daniel Bryan is over just like any other comedy character, seriously do you REALLY think this guy is a future superstar? of course not.

Dont get me wrong, the guy is a fantastic wrestler, but sadly he lacks charisma, size, and sucks on the mic.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



PGSucks said:


> There's always the tiny chance that WWE fucks his character up somehow and the reactions don't stay as consistent.
> 
> However, I think the reactions will stay consistent if his character continues to evolve into a more serious bad-ass face. The place went crazy Friday when he came in with the chair. :mark: Say what you want about WWE, but Daniel Bryan's character development over 2013 has been awesome.


It's been pretty good since day 1 one really, his story arch since he stepped into the WWE has been brilliant, with everything he's done just adding more and more to him.


----------



## Da Silva

Nimbus said:


> Daniel Bryan is over just like any other comedy character, seriously do you REALLY think this guy is a future superstar? of course not.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, the guy is a fantastic wrestler, but sadly he lacks charisma, size, and sucks on the mic.


Oh wow, hate to break it to you but you've already missed the bus. He's not a future superstar, he's a current superstar.


----------



## THANOS

Nimbus said:


> Daniel Bryan is over just like any other comedy character, seriously do you REALLY think this guy is a future superstar? of course not.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, the guy is a fantastic wrestler, but sadly he lacks charisma, size, and sucks on the mic.


:lol Nimbus. You seriously have zero credibility and your gimmick posting is beyond played out at this point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



THANOS said:


> It really has been awesome hasn't it? :mark: I truly hope he does evolve into the American Dragon and even gets that as his moniker once again. Remember that one angle on Smackdown near the beginning of his alliance with Kane where they took turns beating the shit out of everyone with chairs and that was how they bonded .
> 
> *It was a truly amazing moment and THAT is how I'd love to see the Bryan character booked. As a badass who just loves beating people down and violence :mark:.
> *
> 
> 
> Just epic :mark:


I'm holding it out hope it happens. I'm hoping and thinking that since this is Bryan's first foray into the WWE main event they're having his character pander to the crowd alittle bit more to establish himself as over with the casuals and the kids, who are the bread and butter of the WWE audience and make up the majority of WWE's revenue. Then, once he is firmly established as a WWE main eventer, they have his character evolve a bit, kind of like how we see Punk today, as a face who doesn't pander to the crowd.

I'm holding out hope that happens, and I think it will. I think this is just step 1 in Bryan's evolution as a WWE main eventer.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'm holding it out hope it happens. I'm hoping and thinking that since this is Bryan's first foray into the WWE main event they're having his character pander to the crowd alittle bit more to establish himself as over with the casuals and the kids, who are the bread and butter of the WWE audience and make up the majority of WWE's revenue. Then, once he is firmly established as a WWE main eventer, they have his character evolve a bit, kind of like how we see Punk today, as a face who doesn't pander to the crowd.
> 
> I'm holding out hope that happens, and I think it will. I think this is just step 1 in Bryan's evolution as a WWE main eventer.


This is a very great point ShowStopper! :clap The face-Punk we see today is completely different than the Cena clone we saw in late 2011/early 2012, and it's very reasonable to assert that he was trying to establish his brand to all groups of fans in early 2012, but now that he's an established name he can be who he truly is as a badass face and the crowd will ALWAYS give him tremendous reactions going forward.

I know I've heard Bryan say in interviews before that he prefers playing a much more edgy babyface, basically like he was in ROH, because it's a much better match to his aggressive in-ring style.


----------



## PGSucks

I never thought about it that way. Punk's face character from 2012 was a step down from his tweener character from summer 2011, so it'd make sense if this is Bryan's time to establish a casual fanbase so that he can develop into his American Dragon persona. If that's the way it happens then I'm excited :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PGSucks said:


> I never thought about it that way. Punk's face character from 2012 was a step down from his tweener character from summer 2011, so it'd make sense if this is Bryan's time to establish a casual fanbase so that he can develop into his American Dragon persona. If that's the way it happens then I'm excited :mark:


Yep. That's exactly my point. Like I said, I'm holding out hope that is what they are doing.


----------



## PGSucks

Badass face Daniel Bryan vs. badass face CM Punk for the WWE Championship HAS to happen at Mania soon. :bryan unk2 :mark:


----------



## Soulrollins

PGSucks said:


> Badass face Daniel Bryan vs. badass face CM Punk for the WWE Championship HAS to happen at Mania soon. :bryan unk2 :mark:


How is a badass Daniel Bryan? I really can't imagine that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Nimbus said:


> Daniel Bryan is over just like any other comedy character, seriously do you REALLY think this guy is a future superstar? of course not.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, the guy is a fantastic wrestler, but sadly he lacks charisma, size, and sucks on the mic.


The size barrier was broken a while ago. And he can't be a top guy since he isn't big? Bro, do you see the numbers he's pulling in?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Daniel Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

I understand entirely what the above poster is trying to say. But "edgy" is completely the wrong word to use. He's not "edgy". Revolutionary would be a better descriptor, but his character isn't a revolutionary either. His character is Cena. In theory though, he should be a revolutionary which doesn't mean the same as "edgy".


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Daniel Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

So we can't have an underdog face anymore. K, thanks.


----------



## THANOS

Soulrollins said:


> How is a badass Daniel Bryan? I really can't imagine that.


Similar to this. 










These illustrate it really well. So do any of his matches with Takeshi Morishima, especially their last one at Final Battle 08. I have it btw if any of you want it?


----------



## markedfordeath

I remember I saw a clip once of Bryan wrestling Samoa Joe in the indies, and he was punching Joe in the corner and the referee was counting to five and all loud Bryan yells "Fuck Five" LOL


----------



## actetsou

THANOS said:


> Similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> These illustrate it really well. So do any of his matches with Takeshi Morishima, especially their last one at Final Battle 08. I have it btw if any of you want it?


Yes please


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Daniel Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> So we can't have an underdog face anymore. K, thanks.


There's more than one way to be an "underdog face " than the Cena archetype. Furthermore, Bryan is just plain bad at it. Of course, his diehards will continue to act like there's some special sort of silver lining. There isn't. They'll continue to act like he's doing something different. He's not.

The ramifications of that are that Vince will think his "Cena formula" is good. And copy/paste it to face after face after face until the end of our time.


----------



## THANOS

actetsou said:


> Yes please


Here you are.

Bryan vs Morishima - Fight without Honor - Final Battle '08


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan can speak Japanese and Spanish..thats why you always see him having classic matches out of the US as well...knowing more than one language goes far in the industry.


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> Bryan can speak Japanese and Spanish..thats why you always see him having classic matches out of the US as well...knowing more than one language goes far in the industry.


I didn't know that but it makes sense. He does have a good relationship with KENTA from what I've seen, and I always see them talking whenever Bryan is in Japan, so that would make perfect sense.


----------



## PGSucks

:bryan2 Spanish, huh? Maybe that's why he's the only guy who's had halfway decent matches with Sin Cara.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah and plus, look at the matches he had with Sin Cara during his debut...they were all fast paced, and they seemed to not even be commuicating during the matches because they probably just flow together nicely and knew what the other wanted to do, and they probably talked about it....Bryan is a one of a kind.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Daniel Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

He doesn't need to be edgy...cause then i'd have to read about how he is a fake Austin, or probably a fake Punk.. :StephenA

Quite frankly I like him now..

Reason I started to cheer for him is because his 

-In ring talent
- Seems to be a likeable guy..

I'd love it if he added more stiff kicks and shit though :lol

Why do people want a character change before he even makes it to the Main Event...he hasn't even had a title run yet for fucks sake. The fans have no problem with his character right now.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

wait, did you just say that Bryan plays a shitty underdog? get out of here! He's the best one ever.


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*



sesshomaru said:


> Finally, someone who gets it. That car shit was a Cena skit in 2005 (escape is wrote "JBL is Poop".
> 
> 
> Fuck this show. I hate John Cena's gimmick. I don't want Bryan borrowing it while he's gone.


Vandalising a car isn't cenas gimmick. It doesn't mean Bryan is becoming cena. Austin has destroyed cars. DX has. Kofi Kingston has. Its not a gimmick/ personality. Its just a tool thats been overused to get a face a reaction and be entertaining.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



JustJoel said:


> It's spectacle - exactly the shit you drone on about loving. 10-15,000 people passionately pulling for one guy. It's nothing like you can't see me - I loled at the comparison. He's standing on top of the mountain right now, and the yes is a victorious salute.


Its exactly like you can't see me. Its a signature taunt done to provoke a reaction from the audience. Both of them are uncool and stupid. They're the caliber of taunt I'd seriously expect an 8 year old to come up with.



JustJoel said:


> That isn't the storyline. I'm surprised you think it is. Why the fuck does Bryan have to redeem himself? This story is about what it takes to be _the_ guy. Bryan is literally tasked with taking down a corporate structure that doesn't believe guys that guys like him can be the face of the company. The yes chants are the crowd expressing that Bryan is who the crowd wants - their belief that Bryan is the uncrowned face of the company - the People's Champ, if you will.
> 
> His character, in this day and age, is edgy. Small, average-sized *wrestlers* have, historically, not been what the WWE wants from a top guy. In-ring skills are almost never a quality WWE seeks for that position - yet here we are - the most popular, over guy is also the most lauded worker in the company.


Yeah, lauded backstage. He's never presented as such. When do they ever talk about how great he is in ring? Never.

Edgy...just stop talking about things you have no clue about. Edgy means you push the boundaries of what is acceptable. There have been lots of small to average wrestlers who were top guys. Shawn, Benoit, Guerrero and hell, even Punk. Those guys are, or are on their way to being, legends and were all extremely popular. And all of them were/are known for their excellent in ring ability. So what's edgy about making another guy who is a good wrestler a top guy? All of those guys I mentioned won world titles, in some cases multiple times. Were this 1992, I might agree with you, but times changed a while ago. There's nothing edgy about this.

Or are you referring to Bryan becoming THE face of the company. If that's the case, Cena is still around, in which case, Bryan won't be filling that role any time soon.



JustJoel said:


> I was doing it - I'm still amazed at how unanimous it is. It's also for theatrical effect - kayfabe-wise, The Shield have Yes! ringing in their ears. It's pumping the crowd up - I really don't see the issue. Clear the ring, do your taunt - its only been done by about a million other guys, including your favorites, I'm sure. Talk about double standards.


You were doing it? That's sad if you're past the age of 10.

And there's no double standard. I'm fine with a guy cleaning house and taunting. Its the fact that Bryan's taunt is fucking stupid and childish that I have a problem with. That's all I've EVER had a problem with.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

KOBossy, if you don't like Bryan or this whole storyline, because you seem to bitch about it more than anyone, why not just change the channel when he's on? if you're not a fan, because you clearly aren't or else you would not bitch about his "taunt", then just stop watching!


----------



## KO Bossy

Lots of guys speak multiple languages and can have good matches in multiple styles. And a lot of guys discuss ahead of time the spots that they want to do. Why does that make Bryan one of a kind?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Daniel Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

If Bryan was borrowing John Cena's character then he'd fucking whoop Randy, The Shield, and HHH in one segment. :cena5


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



Mr.S said:


> Bryan is as over as Rock or Stone Cold were in their peak. He is that over at this moment. He is one of the most over superstars in Wrestling History. These's no denying it. Denying it is a lie


Hahahahaha no.

May I suggest you contact your doctor to adjust the amount of medication you're taking currently? Because no one in their right mind would make such a stupid claim.


----------



## markedfordeath

KOBossy, your hatred for Bryan now is getting ridiculous! its very unhealthy, you're like the only person in the world that probably hates the guy......its just weird how whenever someone says something good about him you debunk it and ruin it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Why act like Bryan wasn't horrible in the opening segment?*



KO Bossy said:


> Hahahahaha no.
> 
> May I suggest you contact your doctor to adjust the amount of medication you're taking currently? Because no one in their right mind would make such a stupid claim.


So you are calling someone mentally ill because they view wrestling a tad different than you? Ladies and gentleman, I GIVE TO YOU, THE IWC!!!

unk2


----------



## RebelArch86

Soulrollins said:


> How is a badass Daniel Bryan? I really can't imagine that.


Dude's catch phrase used to be "you're going to get your fucking head kicked in". Watch ROH.


----------



## markedfordeath

the funny thing is that I bet in a real fight Bryan could kick anyone's ass....who cares if he's small.


----------



## #Mark

KO Bossy said:


> Lots of guys speak multiple languages and can have good matches in multiple styles. And a lot of guys discuss ahead of time the spots that they want to do. Why does that make Bryan one of a kind?


Because he's the best wrestler in the world.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

No, Tyrion hates him too. He believes Bryan is what is ruining this business.


----------



## Duke Silver

KO Bossy said:


> Lots of guys speak multiple languages and can have good matches in multiple styles. And a lot of guys discuss ahead of time the spots that they want to do. Why does that make Bryan one of a kind?


Why don't you just avoid this thread? Your constant nit-picking is getting quite annoying.


----------



## THANOS

Slowhand said:


> No, Tyrion hates him too. He believes Bryan is what is ruining this business.


An opinion shared by all of maybe 15 people, while the rest all love the dude, but to each their own of course lol. It's like that promo Bryan cut on his last day in ROH, "thank you to the vast majority of people who cheer me, and even the 1 or 2 people in the back who boo me, because that's what's great about Ring of Honor."


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Slowhand said:


> No, Tyrion hates him too. He believes Bryan is what is ruining this business.


After all the vitriol he's spewed at Bryan, he can't allow himself to be swept up in the wave of momentum.


----------



## Londrick

Slowhand said:


> No, Tyrion hates him too. He believes Bryan is what is ruining this business.


Ratings speak otherwise. :bryan


----------



## markedfordeath

I don't understand how anyone can ever hate him..he's very hardworking, tries his damndest to give us the best show possible and he's a nice guy in real life....and yet there are people who will nitpick him to death because he's not what they want.....at least he can wrestle and he worked from the bottom to the top instead of being given things. thats admirable.


----------



## KO Bossy

markedfordeath said:


> KOBossy, your hatred for Bryan now is getting ridiculous! its very unhealthy, you're like the only person in the world that probably hates the guy......its just weird how whenever someone says something good about him you debunk it and ruin it.


Then don't say stupid things. Its ridiculous how many people suck Bryan off for doing things that everyone else does. Hey, he's really dedicated, he's a great wrestler and he speaks multiple languages! He's one of a kind. Yeah, and so do a bunch of other wrestlers. Why are you praising the guy for something like that? It demonstrates the lengths you'll go to to admonish the guy. You even glorify average traits. 



TakeMyGun said:


> So you are calling someone mentally ill because they view wrestling a tad different than you? Ladies and gentleman, I GIVE TO YOU, THE IWC!!!
> 
> unk2


No, I'm calling them mentally ill because what they said was so far beyond the realm of stupid that mental defection is the only thing that could logically cause them to say that.



#Mark said:


> Because he's the best wrestler in the world.


You're entitled to that opinion, I suppose.



Duke Silver said:


> Why don't you just avoid this thread? Your constant nit-picking is getting quite annoying.


Why, because I use my brain when I post? More people should be doing that. You claim its annoying that I point out that its not that spectacular that Bryan can put on a half decent match with Sin Cara. But its not annoying when someone else tries to heap praise on Bryan for having the skill to put on a good match with a good worker? Its just annoying to you because its something you don't want to hear. Too bad. To me, its annoying as all hell when idiots start shooting their mouths off about how Bryan is SO great, and go to the lengths of praising him for routine shit that doesn't in any way set him apart. He's dedicated. Yeah, everyone on the roster is dedicated. If they weren't they wouldn't be there. What makes Bryan deserving of that, but not someone like Cena, for example? All I ever hear is that Cena is a dedicated company man, but that's a negative thing. Well he's one of a kind because he had a good match with Sin Cara. Sin Cara is a good worker, what's so special about that? I'd be more surprised if he didn't have a decent match with the guy. 

Its because people are pushing their personal agendas to make him look great. He already looks great, why do you need to pad it? I post in this thread to point out the bullshit other people post before someone actually takes what they say seriously. I don't even dislike Bryan that much. Its the comments of a lot of his idiotic marks that piss me off.


----------



## RandomLurker

markedfordeath said:


> I don't understand how anyone can ever hate him..he's very hardworking, tries his damndest to give us the best show possible and he's a nice guy in real life....and yet there are people who will nitpick him to death because he's not what they want.....at least he can wrestle and he worked from the bottom to the top instead of being given things. thats admirable.


I genuinely think some people hate Bryan just because of his fandom, which is probably one of the more petty ways of going about business. I mean, just think about how many "I CANT WAIT FOR BRYAN TO LOSE JUST TO SEE THEIR MARKS CRY" posts there are time and time again. Such miserable people 

Bryan is popular, meaning he is bound to have more fans, good or bad. Deal with it.


----------



## KO Bossy

markedfordeath said:


> I don't understand how anyone can ever hate him..he's very hardworking, tries his damndest to give us the best show possible and he's a nice guy in real life....and yet there are people who will nitpick him to death because he's not what they want.....at least he can wrestle and he worked from the bottom to the top instead of being given things. thats admirable.


Here you go again. There are tons of guys who worked from the bottom to the top, who are hard working and try to give their damndest. And a lot of them are really cool and nice. I see you mention it as a positive in his case, and even use that logic to claim how great he is. I agree it is positive, but a lot of guys on the roster are like this. You don't credit them...like, ever. I don't see the threads about how hard working Cesaro is, or how he worked through the Indies or anything. But you sure bring it up for Bryan. Like that's the big factor that should make someone like him.

What honestly makes me dislike the guy the most is people on this site. Its like if you don't agree with Bryan marks, its a crime and they try to force their opinions on you. "You don't like Bryan? How is that possible? Do you even know what good wrestling is." That just makes me dislike him more. The best way I can describe the guy is 'not really my cup of tea'. His in ring style just doesn't appeal that much to me, his general promo style doesn't appeal to me and I really dislike his current look. He can be entertaining, but mostly I'm just kind of indifferent to him. Then I have to dread coming to this site to chat wrestling and putting up with 8000 Bryan marks creaming their pants over how he did some little insignificant thing that is now GODLY because he did it. I like chatting with my friends like Thanos because they have good wrestling minds and we share some common interests. Unfortunately, putting up with so many of the other morons often makes me question whether or no its worth it. I shouldn't have to be annoyed when logging into a site because of something like this, and yet sometimes I am.


----------



## PGSucks

My post about Bryan getting a decent match out of Sin Cara was a joke by the way 

I am a huge Bryan fan myself, but I can see why there is a bit of resentment from people who aren't fans of him. I have no problem with people not liking Bryan, as long as their reasons have some sort of legitimacy to them. You and Tyrion, two of the bigger Bryan detractors, are willing to point out Bryan's positives, but I've seen quite a few posts that bash Bryan relentlessly and for little reason.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Can't wait to see what the GOAT has in store for us tomorrow night. Hopefully, another fantastic gauntlet match. Just let the man wrestle as much as possible.

:yes


----------



## PGSucks

I'm hoping that DAN~! can bring the dead Iowa crowd to life! :yes :bryan


----------



## KO Bossy

PGSucks said:


> My post about Bryan getting a decent match out of Sin Cara was a joke by the way
> 
> I am a huge Bryan fan myself, but I can see why there is a bit of resentment from people who aren't fans of him. I have no problem with people not liking Bryan, as long as their reasons have some sort of legitimacy to them. You and Tyrion, two of the bigger Bryan detractors, are willing to point out Bryan's positives, but I've seen quite a few posts that bash Bryan relentlessly and for little reason.


Maybe they're just getting on the bandwagon for Bryan hate already? He's getting popular and in IWC terms that means their opinions of him will start changing. Hell, look at what happened to Punk.


----------



## PGSucks

I really hate how a good part of the IWC has turned against Punk just because he's become really popular and over with the casuals and Little Jimmies. I'm really hoping the same doesn't happen to Bryan unk3

I'm interested in seeing who Bryan will face tomorrow, though. He's delivered a pretty long string of good TV matches.


----------



## RandomLurker

Am I missing something here? When someone gets popular, they will naturally gain more fans and haters. These new haters aren't the same IWC people that have been rooting for Bryan since the beginning, yet they'll be branded as "TYPICAL IWC BLAH BLAH BLAH" 

Hmm.


----------



## Omega_VIK

I kinda hate when Punk and Bryan fans go at it and it becomes essentially a dick measuring contest between the two fandoms. I mean, it doesn't make any sense these two fandoms to go at it because both wrestlers came from the same place, wrestle in the same areas for years before coming to the 'E. They both want the other to succeed in the WWE and make it big. And they have. Who the fuck cares who draws more, just be happy that there are these who are different from a typical WWE wrestler are getting the spotlight on them for a change. I love both Bryan and Punk. I appreciate that they consider themselves wrestlers before entertainers. I'm glad that both see the value in in-ring wrestling and both want to do the best they can. Stop overcriticizing everything just enjoy the change.


----------



## markedfordeath

whoever doesnt' like Bryan or Punk can just stop watching WWE, because they're THE SHOW now!! everything else on it is irrelevant, by how much screen time everyone else gets.....I don't doubt that the other wrestlers are hard working but Bryan and Punk weren't supposed to be top stars and never should have been in WWE...yet here they are at the top..I know other wrestlers work hard, but if they did, wouldn't they be given a chance too? Ryback, Mason Ryan, Alex Riley are more Vince's cup of tea in terms of look. But Punk and Bryan are the ones at the top....obviously they had management take notice more...that's why I don't mention the other guys when it comes to hard work, because they just don't have IT apparently...the management would know more than us. And most guys on the roster are okay with being mediocre....Curt Hawkins, Justin Gabriel, and Jinder Mahal aren't exactly giving management a reason to look at them...


----------



## birthday_massacre

KO Bossy said:


> Then don't say stupid things. Its ridiculous how many people suck Bryan off for doing things that everyone else does. Hey, he's really dedicated, he's a great wrestler and he speaks multiple languages! He's one of a kind. Yeah, and so do a bunch of other wrestlers. Why are you praising the guy for something like that? It demonstrates the lengths you'll go to to admonish the guy. You even glorify average traits.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm calling them mentally ill because what they said was so far beyond the realm of stupid that mental defection is the only thing that could logically cause them to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> You're entitled to that opinion, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because I use my brain when I post? More people should be doing that. You claim its annoying that I point out that its not that spectacular that Bryan can put on a half decent match with Sin Cara. But its not annoying when someone else tries to heap praise on Bryan for having the skill to put on a good match with a good worker? Its just annoying to you because its something you don't want to hear. Too bad. To me, its annoying as all hell when idiots start shooting their mouths off about how Bryan is SO great, and go to the lengths of praising him for routine shit that doesn't in any way set him apart. He's dedicated. Yeah, everyone on the roster is dedicated. If they weren't they wouldn't be there. What makes Bryan deserving of that, but not someone like Cena, for example? All I ever hear is that Cena is a dedicated company man, but that's a negative thing. Well he's one of a kind because he had a good match with Sin Cara. Sin Cara is a good worker, what's so special about that? I'd be more surprised if he didn't have a decent match with the guy.
> 
> Its because people are pushing their personal agendas to make him look great. He already looks great, why do you need to pad it? I post in this thread to point out the bullshit other people post before someone actually takes what they say seriously. I don't even dislike Bryan that much. Its the comments of a lot of his idiotic marks that piss me off.


Daniel Bryan is the best wrestler in the world, and he doesnt do routine crap like you claim, esp by WWE standards. Even in the watered down WWE style we will see Bryan pull out stuff no one else does. 

Also you talk about personal agendas and them being pushed, you seem to be pushing an anti Daniel Bryan agenda, so you are doing the same thing just at the other end of the spectrum. 

And why are some fans idiotic marks? In any subject superfans of someone be a a sports athlete, team, or music band/singer fans always talk up their favorite person. Wrestling is no different.


----------



## Duke Silver

KO Bossy said:


> Why, because I use my brain when I post? More people should be doing that. You claim its annoying that I point out that its not that spectacular that Bryan can put on a half decent match with Sin Cara. But its not annoying when someone else tries to heap praise on Bryan for having the skill to put on a good match with a good worker? Its just annoying to you because its something you don't want to hear. Too bad. To me, its annoying as all hell when idiots start shooting their mouths off about how Bryan is SO great, and go to the lengths of praising him for routine shit that doesn't in any way set him apart. He's dedicated. Yeah, everyone on the roster is dedicated. If they weren't they wouldn't be there. What makes Bryan deserving of that, but not someone like Cena, for example? All I ever hear is that Cena is a dedicated company man, but that's a negative thing. Well he's one of a kind because he had a good match with Sin Cara. Sin Cara is a good worker, what's so special about that? I'd be more surprised if he didn't have a decent match with the guy.
> 
> Its because people are pushing their personal agendas to make him look great. He already looks great, why do you need to pad it? I post in this thread to point out the bullshit other people post before someone actually takes what they say seriously. I don't even dislike Bryan that much. Its the comments of a lot of his idiotic marks that piss me off.


I don't have any problem with opposing views. It's the way that you go about it. You make it your mission to attack every little comment that someone makes, if you don't agree with them. You latch onto the most minute of claims and then blow them up to be something that they're not. 

Most of what is said in this thread is generally quite innocent. Any and every wrestler has their fanboys. Every wrestler has fans that make outrageous claims. In the grand scheme of things, embellishing the talents of (literally) one of the best wrestlers in the world, isn't something that I'd personally suggest warrants constant supervision. Why is it your mission to "correct" those that think highly of Bryan?

I think it's a little ridiculous to claim that people have an agenda behind praising Bryan. Coulnd't it just be fans that genuinely think that he's an amazing talent? 

To the points you were arguing against; 

Being able to communicate with wrestlers of several nationalities is quite a rare trait in the WWE. How many people on the roster have extensive experience wrestling outside of the States, and have the capability of actually communicating with foreign wrestlers?

Bryan's dedication is on another level to most in the company. A lot of these guys were picked up and put in developmental a couple years into their careers. Bryan had to battle for a decade to get where he is. What's the big deal with suggesting that he's one of the most dedicated performers? And when has anyone claimed that Cena's dedication is a negative?


----------



## Mister Hands

KO Bossy said:


> Why, because I use my brain when I post? More people should be doing that. You claim its annoying that I point out that its not that spectacular that Bryan can put on a half decent match with Sin Cara. But its not annoying when someone else tries to heap praise on Bryan for having the skill to put on a good match with a good worker? Its just annoying to you because its something you don't want to hear. Too bad. To me, its annoying as all hell when idiots start shooting their mouths off about how Bryan is SO great, and go to the lengths of praising him for routine shit that doesn't in any way set him apart. He's dedicated. Yeah, everyone on the roster is dedicated. If they weren't they wouldn't be there. What makes Bryan deserving of that, but not someone like Cena, for example? All I ever hear is that Cena is a dedicated company man, but that's a negative thing. Well he's one of a kind because he had a good match with Sin Cara. Sin Cara is a good worker, what's so special about that? I'd be more surprised if he didn't have a decent match with the guy.
> 
> Its because people are pushing their personal agendas to make him look great. He already looks great, why do you need to pad it? I post in this thread to point out the bullshit other people post before someone actually takes what they say seriously. I don't even dislike Bryan that much. Its the comments of a lot of his idiotic marks that piss me off.


Not to derail the thread, but _is_ Sin Cara a good worker? There are maybe three people on the roster who've pulled matches that could be called "good" out of him. (Bryan, Cesaro, and I'm sure I'm forgetting someone. Maybe Hunico?) The rest of his WWE career seems to be a string of mistimed flips and constant injuries.


----------



## World's Best

KO Bossy said:


> Why, because I use my brain when I post? More people should be doing that. You claim its annoying that I point out that its not that spectacular that Bryan can put on a half decent match with Sin Cara. But its not annoying when someone else tries to heap praise on Bryan for having the skill to put on a good match with a good worker? Its just annoying to you because its something you don't want to hear. Too bad. To me, its annoying as all hell when idiots start shooting their mouths off about how Bryan is SO great, and go to the lengths of praising him for routine shit that doesn't in any way set him apart. He's dedicated. Yeah, everyone on the roster is dedicated. If they weren't they wouldn't be there. What makes Bryan deserving of that, but not someone like Cena, for example? All I ever hear is that Cena is a dedicated company man, but that's a negative thing. Well he's one of a kind because he had a good match with Sin Cara. Sin Cara is a good worker, what's so special about that? I'd be more surprised if he didn't have a decent match with the guy.
> 
> Its because people are pushing their personal agendas to make him look great. He already looks great, why do you need to pad it? I post in this thread to point out the bullshit other people post before someone actually takes what they say seriously. I don't even dislike Bryan that much. Its the comments of a lot of his idiotic marks that piss me off.


I value everyone's opinion here. But saying he's routine is not by choice. You look at any superstar today, they all have a routine. And I'm sure it's not entirely by choice either. In the WWE you have a relatively limited moveset to make spectacular moves look even better. And I've always been impressed with everything DB has done, as his execution is perfect. If you think he can only wrestle by routine, I urge you to check out any of his independent ironman matches.

I'd say that DB is the most dedicated man in the company. He lives and breathes wrestling, and he's a real student of the game. He does everything Cena does and more. Yeah, he panders to the crowd sometimes, but then again every face does. Everyone wants the crowd backing them, to feel the rush, to have people cheering you for your ability and that's a fact. He doesn't do disgusting stuff like use sick kids in his promos to try and pull your heartstrings and get yourself over. His MAW acts do go relatively unnoticed in comparison to someone like Cena, but Cena wants to MAKE IT KNOWN that he does Make-A-Wish stuff just to remain relevant. On top of that Cena is a mediocre wrestler deserves the shit he gets. 



Duke Silver said:


> Bryan's dedication is on another level to most in the company. A lot of these guys were picked up and put in developmental a couple years into their careers. Bryan had to battle for a decade to get where he is. What's the big deal with suggesting that he's one of the most dedicated performers? And when has anyone claimed that Cena's dedication is a negative?


Exactly. And he'd just as soon go back to working in ROH or Evolve or something. He's a really humble dude and I'm happy for the success he's found. And that's primarily on wrestling ability and opening the eyes of people who have been treated to rather bland main eventers in the past.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

KO Bossy said:


> Its ridiculous how many people suck Bryan off for doing things that everyone else does.


Let's assume you're right. But why do you do you think so many of us are like that?

Daniel Bryan inspires a certain passion, likeability and charisma that makes many of us mark like little children; perhaps a bit irrationally, but with genuine verve nonetheless. Maybe you're right, no matter what Bryan does at the moment he will probably be viewed more favorably or treated more leniently than others. But he has _earned _that level of support among his fans and deserves whatever praise, glory or fan-boyism comes with it.

I can't remember the last time I was this excited to see RAW - feels like I'm a part of the audience as I mark out along with the crowd when Bryan's music hits!


----------



## DevilsFan

Disliking someone because of their fans is by far the stupidest and worst rational I've ever heard of disliking the art that this person is producing.


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



KO Bossy said:


> Its exactly like you can't see me. Its a signature taunt done to provoke a reaction from the audience. Both of them are uncool and stupid. They're the caliber of taunt I'd seriously expect an 8 year old to come up with.


 Around in circles we go. Yes, it's a taunt. A taunt you don't care for. So it's just like Cena! :troll



> Yeah, lauded backstage. He's never presented as such. When do they ever talk about how great he is in ring? Never.


Huh? It happens practically every week. Are you serious?



> Edgy...just stop talking about things you have no clue about. Edgy means you push the boundaries of what is acceptable. There have been lots of small to average wrestlers who were top guys. Shawn, Benoit, Guerrero and hell, even Punk. Those guys are, or are on their way to being, legends and were all extremely popular.


Outside of HBK, none of those guys have been the top guy. You know this, and yet you're arguing for its own sake. Shawn is almost half a foot taller than Bryan. HBK also had a larger-than-life gimmick (he is, after all, just a sexy boy). Bryan doesn't have that - the focus is on his in-ring work, and his identity is as a wrestler. I love Eddie and Chris, but no. Winning the title doesn't make you the top guy. They were NEVER the top draws of the company for any significant time. Do you even understand their Wrestlemania XX moment? 




> And all of them were/are known for their excellent in ring ability. So what's edgy about making another guy who is a good wrestler a top guy? All of those guys I mentioned won world titles, in some cases multiple times. Were this 1992, I might agree with you, but times changed a while ago. There's nothing edgy about this.


Yeah, and they all were full-timers about a *decade* ago, and they all existed under the flagship of The Rock and Stone Cold. A decade later, we don't call it pro-wrestling and we dont call them wrestlers. It's a completely different product. WWE has tried to get away from all things wrestling for that time, and in that context, Bryan is edgy. His entire identity is what they've tried to steer their product away from for the last decade plus. There hasn't been a wrestling-oriented guy as the top face since Bret, period. 




> Or are you referring to Bryan becoming THE face of the company. If that's the case, Cena is still around, in which case, Bryan won't be filling that role any time soon.


Dude, the entire storyline is about Bryan being the face of the company. Cena is irrelevant right now.



> You were doing it? That's sad if you're past the age of 10.


I was. I got passion floatin' through the veins after watching DBryan for a decade, and now seeing where he is. Besides, there is no "cool" way to watch wrestling. You can look down on it, but I find it equally sad if you're just there, motionless on your couch, while watching your favorite few moments of a show. 



> And there's no double standard. I'm fine with a guy cleaning house and taunting. Its the fact that Bryan's taunt is fucking stupid and childish that I have a problem with. That's all I've EVER had a problem with.


Then you need over it, or stop watching. Or a least pick something less petty to gripe about. Bryan will be opening and closing almost every show with it, from now 'til Wrestlemania.


----------



## Argothar

*Re: Daniel Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

The difference between the borrowing between Bryan and Cena is that Bryan isn't a CARBON COPY of Cena. They may have adapted similar personality traits for Bryan, but they haven't sent him out in Camo Shorts or Jorts, a bright green t-shirt with a cheesy saying like Believe In Bryan (or something equally stupid) and ugly hat. Goldberg and Ryback look almost exactly the same and for a while Ryback was booked exactly the same, even Rybacks finisher looked like a botched Jackhammer, the only difference being that Goldberg looks like he has more than 5 brain cells floating around his skull. Mason Ryan WAS Batista, Mordecai WAS Undertaker, Boogeyman WAS Papa Shango, Brodus Clay IS Rikishi. That's the difference. I'm not a huge Bryan mark but goddamn, Bryan and Cena have nothing in common except being booked as underdog faces (even if Cena isn't actually an underdog).

On an unrelated note, all guys that got over as "top faces" properly had more than one catch phrase. I think Bryan needs more to back him up or he might get stale.

Cena:
You can't see me

Bryan:
Yes / No

Hogan
Take your vitamins and say your prayers
Brother
Whatcha gonna do?
YOU!

Rock:
Finally The Rock has come back
Candy Ass
Jabroni
It doesn't matter!
Lay The Smackdown
Know your Role
Shut your mouth
Just bring it
(to a lesser degree) boots to asses.

Austin:
Hell yeah
That's the bottom line
What?
3:16


----------



## Jammy

DevilsFan said:


> Disliking someone because of their fans is by far the stupidest and worst rational I've ever heard of disliking the art that this person is producing.


Unfortunately this is all too common, especially in wrestling, and is more apparent in places like discussion forums.

Don't really know what's up with this KO Bossy guy, obviously a cat like Bryan will have hardcore marks who love him, dont see the need to hunt them out and put them down.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

KO Bossy said:


> Its ridiculous how many people suck Bryan off for doing things that everyone else does.


And I'm sure you've NEVER done that with a wrestler.


----------



## hardyorton

Ko Bossy still hating god bless him he tries lol


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*



World's Best said:


> He gets over with fans on the internet based purely on his amazing, exceptional ring ability. Doesn't really matter what kind of goofy character they give him, he'll still be able to deliver in the ring.


 In my opinion you are wrong. Being an amazing wrestler is important, but Rey Mysterio is one of the best cruiserweights in history and he's booed by smarks. Even Bryan will be booed-or not cheered, at least- if he becomes a smiling family-friendly babyface.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Daniel Bryan is not John Cena*



LateTrain27 said:


> Has the IWC turned on Daniel Bryan already?


he is gettin a major push, what did you expect? its the iwc.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

fpalm Dear Lord, and this is only the beginning...


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Daniel Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*

Bryan is not borrowing anything from Cena. Cena rarely loses period. DB loses at a good clip for a face.

DB is just following the game formula that everyone top face has before like The rock, Austin, Foley, etc. They overcome the odds to become WWE champion.

Plus if DB was borrowing for Cenas character then every time he got beat up at the end of raw, he would end up clearing the ring and raising his hand but he is always laying on his back when RAw or SD go off the air.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Danien Bryan is Borrowing John Cena's Character*



KO Bossy said:


> Its exactly like you can't see me. Its a signature taunt done to provoke a reaction from the audience. Both of them are uncool and stupid. They're the caliber of taunt I'd seriously expect an 8 year old to come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lauded backstage. He's never presented as such. When do they ever talk about how great he is in ring? Never.
> 
> Edgy...just stop talking about things you have no clue about. Edgy means you push the boundaries of what is acceptable. There have been lots of small to average wrestlers who were top guys. Shawn, Benoit, Guerrero and hell, even Punk. Those guys are, or are on their way to being, legends and were all extremely popular. And all of them were/are known for their excellent in ring ability. So what's edgy about making another guy who is a good wrestler a top guy? All of those guys I mentioned won world titles, in some cases multiple times. Were this 1992, I might agree with you, but times changed a while ago. There's nothing edgy about this.
> 
> Or are you referring to Bryan becoming THE face of the company. If that's the case, Cena is still around, in which case, Bryan won't be filling that role any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> You were doing it? That's sad if you're past the age of 10.
> 
> And there's no double standard. I'm fine with a guy cleaning house and taunting. Its the fact that Bryan's taunt is fucking stupid and childish that I have a problem with. That's all I've EVER had a problem with.



Its no more childish than the rock saying IT DOENT MATTER WHAT....... Or Austins WHAT WHAT WHAT Taunts

Those are the same type of things an 8 year old would do as well.


----------



## birthday_massacre

KO Bossy said:


> Then don't say stupid things. Its ridiculous how many people suck Bryan off for doing things that everyone else does. Hey, he's really dedicated, he's a great wrestler and he speaks multiple languages! He's one of a kind. Yeah, and so do a bunch of other wrestlers. Why are you praising the guy for something like that? It demonstrates the lengths you'll go to to admonish the guy. You even glorify average traits.





For a guy that is not a huge daniel bryan fan in KO Bossy he sure does post in Daniel Bryan threads a lot. If you dont want to hear his fans praising him, why even open a thread about him if hearing people praise him gets to you so much? Not saying you shouldnt post in threads about him but dont let fans piss you off so much that praise him or over praise him. That is what fan threads are about.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

> Then don't say stupid things. Its ridiculous how many people suck Bryan off for doing things that everyone else does


You could VERY easily apply this statement to Punk, too. On the Raw thread, he could be 5 seconds into a promo, and some Punk mark will post "PROMO OF THE NIGHT!1!1" Happens all of the time. You can set your clock to it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper '97 said:


> You could VERY easily apply this statement to Punk, too. On the Raw thread, he could be 5 seconds into a promo, and some Punk mark will post "PROMO OF THE NIGHT!1!1" Happens all of the time. You can set your clock to it.


People do the same thing about HHH calling him the best heel EVA or what not. Or bret hart fans that think he is the best ever. Or Hogan fans that say he is the best ever.

it goes on and on. Its what makes debating about your favorite wrestler fun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

birthday_massacre said:


> People do the same thing about HHH calling him the best heel EVA or what not. Or bret hart fans that think he is the best ever. Or Hogan fans that say he is the best ever.
> 
> it goes on and on. Its what makes debating about your favorite wrestler fun.


I'm not even talking about debating who is the best. But some people who hate Bryan are getting on Bryan marks for saying he's doing a pretty good job. I don't see what's wrong with that. Marks for other guys do the same exact thing. So, I don't see why people are getting on Bryan marks for praising their guy.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'm not even talking about debating who is the best. But some people who hate Bryan are getting on Bryan marks for saying he's doing a pretty good job. I don't see what's wrong with that. Marks for other guys do the same exact thing. So, I don't see why people are getting on Bryan marks for praising their guy.


I am not either , I just mean every wrestler has their marks and they all do the same thing for their favorite wrestler. I just listed some examples of whose fan base do the same thing but there was not any flack for it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

birthday_massacre said:


> I am not either , I just mean every wrestler has their marks and they all do the same thing for their favorite wrestler. I just listed some examples of whose fan base do the same thing but there was not any flack for it


Ah, I gotcha.


----------



## mblonde09

ShowStopper '97 said:


> You could VERY easily apply this statement to Punk, too. On the Raw thread, he could be 5 seconds into a promo, *and some Punk mark will post "PROMO OF THE NIGHT!1!1"* Happens all of the time. You can set your clock to it.


No harm in that, 'cos the vast majority of the time, Punk's IS the "promo of the night".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

mblonde09 said:


> No harm in that, 'cos the vast majority of the time, Punk's IS the "promo of the night".


Not neccesarily. That's your opinion. And certainly not 5-10 seconds into said promo. The Bryan haters posting in the DANIEL BRYAN thread cracks me the fuck up.


----------



## Starbuck

Marks gonna mark. Haters gonna hate. We all just need to deal with it.


----------



## Happenstan

mblonde09 said:


> No harm in that, 'cos the vast majority of the time, Punk's IS the "promo of the night".


fpalm

mblonde earning that assfront property in Punk's rectum.


----------



## Hydra

Happenstan said:


> fpalm
> 
> mblonde earning that assfront property in Punk's rectum.


:lmao :lmao

Anyways. I'm loving how this story is progressing and I'm hoping the heat HHH and Orton got on SD wasn't canned. Hopefully the crowd is starting to turn on them.


----------



## markedfordeath

would you cheer a beat down and a spray painting on a body when they're down?


----------



## PGSucks

My buddy went to the SD last Tuesday and said that Bryan was insanely over (you can tell that by looking at the audience when he runs in to save The Miz), but that HHH and Orton also got a fair bit of heat, so I'd say it was legit.

Tonight will be the last RAW I can watch live until December due to University, so I'm hoping MY BOY D BRY gets to wrestle tonight :bryan


----------



## markedfordeath

those "you sold out" and "randy sucks" chants sounded legit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Can't wait to see what the GOAT has in store for us tomorrow night. Hopefully, another fantastic gauntlet match. Just let the man wrestle as much as possible.
> 
> :yes


3 Hour handicap iron man match against the entire roster.

:bryan


----------



## World's Best

TakeMyGun said:


> 3 Hour handicap iron man match against the entire roster.
> 
> :bryan


Book it, Vince. :clap


----------



## markedfordeath

seriously, his wrestling never gets old..if you give him an hour to wrestle on tv, he'll show off moves never invented before.


----------



## KO Bossy

I've just decided I'm going to grit my teeth and ignore the comments in this thread that piss me off. Beyond them, there's actually some decent discussion going on.


----------



## THANOS

KO Bossy said:


> I've just decided I'm going to grit my teeth and ignore the comments in this thread that piss me off. *Beyond them, there's actually some decent discussion going on.*


On that note, how great was that opening segment there from all parties involved. Bryan was intense and his jokes were delivered with venom and without a smile. HHH was as good as usual and Orton was very good as well.


----------



## PGSucks

Bryan was very, very good in the opening segment IMO. Toned down a bit on the joking, and ethered Randy Orton :bryan2


----------



## CM12Punk

THANOS said:


> On that note, how great was that opening segment there from all parties involved. Bryan was intense and his jokes were delivered with venom and without a smile. HHH was as good as usual and Orton was very good as well.


Too bad the crowd kinda ruined it.


----------



## THANOS

CM12Punk said:


> Too bad the crowd kinda ruined it.


Not completely. They weren't as alive as Toronto will be in a couple weeks but they did make some noise at least.


----------



## Stanford

I have an announcement: I will no longer be addressing your invalid opinions, you dopes! I will only be gracing you with my e-presence when you come up with something intelligent to say. That means YOU!

That concludes my announcement. If you want to know more, pm me. If you don't: you do. 


Anyways, enough with all this narcissism. Good promo from DB tonight.


----------



## imthemountie

That opening promo was a little better, less of the geeked up sarcasm and more fire from DB. He was honestly sounding like a smaller version of Sheamus the last couple weeks


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> On that note, how great was that opening segment there from all parties involved. Bryan was intense and his jokes were delivered with venom and without a smile. HHH was as good as usual and Orton was very good as well.


Much better than last week. Considering that Bryan has only done a handful of live promos he's getting much better. He's still a little green but that is to be expected. Good stuff. Dunno how I feel about them doing Bryan/Big Show if they intend to turn Show at NOC and have him join the Corp.


----------



## THANOS

imthemountie said:


> That opening promo was a little better, less of the geeked up sarcasm and more fire from DB. He was honestly sounding like a smaller version of Sheamus the last couple weeks


I wouldn't say it was only "a little" better, that's doing that segment a disservice. That was a helluva babyface promo period, let alone an amazing Daniel Bryan promo.


----------



## THANOS

Happenstan said:


> Much better than last week. Considering that Bryan has only done a handful of live promos he's getting much better. He's still a little green but that is to be expected. Good stuff. Dunno how I feel about them doing Bryan/Big Show if they intend to turn Show at NOC and have him join the Corp.


Very reasonable response and I agree completely. He's obviously not used to being in a huge storyline like this with the spotlight completely on him, but I'd say he's doing very good, all things considered, and seems to be making huge improvements on a weekly basis. This is all you can ask for in a talent to be honest.


----------



## imthemountie

THANOS said:


> I wouldn't say it was only "a little" better, that's doing that segment a disservice. That was a helluva babyface promo period, let alone an amazing Daniel Bryan promo.


You're right, it was considerably better. I did not mean to say 'little' to disservice the promo.


----------



## THANOS

imthemountie said:


> You're right, it was considerably better. I did not mean to say 'little' to disservice the promo.


That's perfectly fine , and I hope this level of quality continues going forward.


----------



## Duke Silver

Bryan was quite fluid tonight. I'm really impressed with the improvements he's made. It wasn't long ago when he would interject "OK" into every sentence. He sounds pretty comfortable now.

The segment was a lot of fun. I'm glad Bryan turned it up a little tonight. He took some pretty good jabs at Orton.


----------



## Nuski

Really, he's only BAD promo of the storyline was the crap last week. That was completely awful. The others have been decent to good.


----------



## KO Bossy

THANOS said:


> On that note, how great was that opening segment there from all parties involved. Bryan was intense and his jokes were delivered with venom and without a smile. HHH was as good as usual and Orton was very good as well.


I agree it was good. Though there was one joke the was kinda lame that I rolled my eyes at. I can't remember what it was, though. It was fairly early on in the promo, though. Anyway, it was toned down, thankfully.


----------



## rbhayek

It's time for Daniel Bryan to do something different. They need to have him bring some kind of an equalizer or something. The show CANNOT end next week with Bryan getting his ass kicked again. I would book Bryan having some kind of a weapon and taking out the Shield and getting in the ring and getting his hands on Orton/HHH, not destroying them, just kicking them out of the ring and end with Bryan celebration and standing tall with the Corp backing down. That way a loss at the PPV can be accepted with another screwjob.


----------



## ecabney

GOATFACE bout to lead a Harrow-esque assault on the go home show next week. Can't wait!


----------



## Bushmaster

ecabney said:


> GOATFACE bout to lead a Harrow-esque assault on the go home show next week. Can't wait!


I really hope so, i understand letting a story play out but DB getting his ass kicked every week can't help him that much. I'm not trying to compare DB and Ryder as talents because Bryan is so much more talented. But Ryder for a time was more over than 90% of the roster and when he got his ass kicked constantly the crowd stopped caring for him, lack of TV time had something to do with it too i suppose.


----------



## WhyMe123

Daniel bryan got punked for the 4th week in a row. LoL


----------



## jonoaries

3rd beat down in 3 weeks and obviously will job at NOC. why are folks still excited for this?
I knew this feud was bout Orton and HHH, but apparently big show is important too, such exciting changes in the product!

At least Cody and Ziggler will benefit but DB is done. They bout to squeeze that orange dry


----------



## rbhayek

jonoaries said:


> 3rd beat down in 3 weeks and obviously will job at NOC. why are folks still excited for this?
> I knew this feud was bout Orton and HHH, but apparently big show is important too, such exciting changes in the product!
> 
> At least Cody and Ziggler will benefit but DB is done. They bout to squeeze that orange dry


He really NEEDS to get the upper hand at least once.


----------



## Apex Predator

jonoaries said:


> 3rd beat down in 3 weeks and obviously will job at NOC. why are folks still excited for this?
> I knew this feud was bout Orton and HHH, but apparently big show is important too, such exciting changes in the product!
> 
> At least Cody and Ziggler will benefit but DB is done. They bout to squeeze that orange dry


Part of the story line. :HHH2


----------



## Portugoose

rbhayek said:


> He really NEEDS to get the upper hand at least once.


That's what go-home Raws/SmackDowns are for.


----------



## KO Bossy

What is quite evident from the forum tonight is that there are a few people who get what they're going for and a bunch who clearly don't.

I pity the fools.


----------



## rbhayek

Portugoose said:


> That's what go-home Raws/SmackDowns are for.


we shall see next week. It would be the best way to write this story. 3 beatdowns and a victory lap and then the screwjob.


----------



## RebelArch86

Loved Bryan's promo. It got right to my pride and emotional chord. Never cared so much about seeing a wrestler succeed.


----------



## Osize10

At least he won a wwe championship already. He's being used to put over a much bigger storyline. Hopefully he gets a 15-20 min singles match at wrestlemania.


----------



## THANOS

Osize10 said:


> At least he won a wwe championship already. He's being used to put over a much bigger storyline. Hopefully he gets a 15-20 min singles match at wrestlemania.


If you don't think this ends with either Bryan having the WWE Title or him going over HHH at Mania, you're sorely mistaken, and are actually getting worked from this storyline.


----------



## Bushmaster

THANOS said:


> If you don't think this ends with either Bryan having the WWE Title or him going over HHH at Mania, you're sorely mistaken, and are actually getting worked from this storyline.


Like i said, Ryder was hugely over and they found a way to bury him. DB is so much more talented but getting beatdown every Raw and SD has me really worried. I'm just hoping the crowd never starts giving up on DB because of it. 

Hopefully he gets one over. I would also hate if he gets overshadowed by ppl like Ziggler, Show and Miz helping him if that ever happens. I don't want him beating the corporation on his own just want him to be the main reason.


----------



## markedfordeath

ha ha at the thought of Miz ever becoming more over than Bryan.


----------



## THANOS

SoupBro said:


> Like i said, Ryder was hugely over and they found a way to bury him. DB is so much more talented but getting beatdown every Raw and SD has me really worried. I'm just hoping the crowd never starts giving up on DB because of it.
> 
> Hopefully he gets one over. I would also hate if he gets overshadowed by ppl like Ziggler, Show and Miz helping him if that ever happens. I don't want him beating the corporation on his own just want him to be the main reason.


Don't worry that won't happen. People didn't stop cheering the Rock when he was getting beat down weekly by the McMahon-Helmsley Regime back in the AE Era, and they won't stray from Bryan. Bryan's overness is not a fad, it was earned and has stuck with him ever since Wrestlemania 28 and has only grown since then. Zach Ryder's overness was a fad based on his youtube show, and when people finally saw him in the ring, it didn't last too much. Bryan will be tremendously over until he retires, and that I'm near certain of.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I hate how they are taking steps back with Bryan, this should have been his time, but they are ruining it right now IMO.

There could be a payoff in the end if they swing it in the right direction, but right now its just gone to shit.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Patience is the key to this storyline. Daniel Bryan went over John Cena clean not that long ago, they are getting the corporation over with Daniel Bryan, but Daniel Bryan will get the upperhand at the end, or else this storyline would not make any sense. Daniel Bryans popularity is too much right now to just set him aside and not have a good ending to this storyline.


----------



## markedfordeath

at least we now know Rhodes will be his saving grace.


----------



## apokalypse

Warrior said:


> Daniel Bryan will get the upperhand at the end


this must happen and i do believe will happen...Bryan should win and Beat orton but got DQ and Orton still champion...<insert your Idea for the ending here>


----------



## markedfordeath

I said earlier, I think Bryan will win EVERY single one on one match..but either get stripped of the title each time or DQ finishes.


----------



## Jammy

Have no clue why people are so impatient, DB won at Summerslam, was getting the upperhand of the Shield in a gauntlet, almost made Randy and Ryback tap on SD!. That's as far as he can go when it comes to looking strong, you think people will buy PPV's if he makes the heels look like bitches?

People wanted the Attitude Era, this is it. The Rock was beat down almost every night for months, he cam back fighting every time. It's almost like people have lost their appetite for slow burn angles, after seeing Cena beat the heel of the month every month.


----------



## markedfordeath

well its going to be Rhodes that saves him, that part is obvious.....Miz, and Ziggler are looking like bitches, so the crowd will start to lose respect.


----------



## ThaRegul8r

Jammy said:


> Have no clue why people are so impatient, DB won at Summerslam, was getting the upperhand of the Shield in a gauntlet, almost made Randy and Ryback tap on SD!. That's as far as he can go when it comes to looking strong, you think people will buy PPV's if he makes the heels look like bitches?
> 
> People wanted the Attitude Era, this is it. The Rock was beat down almost every night for months, he cam back fighting every time. It's almost like people have lost their appetite for slow burn angles, after seeing Cena beat the heel of the month every month.


I was talking about this offline. People are so used to Super Cena, that they've forgotten how it used to be.


----------



## checkcola

I don't like how DB's string of good matches was broken by that Big Show nonsense.


----------



## Starbuck

Jammy said:


> Have no clue why people are so impatient, DB won at Summerslam, was getting the upperhand of the Shield in a gauntlet, almost made Randy and Ryback tap on SD!. That's as far as he can go when it comes to looking strong, you think people will buy PPV's if he makes the heels look like bitches?
> 
> People wanted the Attitude Era, this is it. The Rock was beat down almost every night for months, he cam back fighting every time. It's almost like people have lost their appetite for slow burn angles, after seeing Cena beat the heel of the month every month.


At least somebody gets it. It never fails to make me lol when so called 'smart' fans can't see what's right in front of them. WWE is giving us everything that we've been complaining about with Cena. I'm honestly starting to think that the way they've handled Cena in storylines over the past 8 years is seriously clouding peoples ability to understand a true underdog storyline. I'm actually quite shocked at the amount of complaining going on. But then I remember that any idiot can sit behind a keyboard so it isn't all that surprising. Complain, complain, complain about Cena steam-rolling through faces and about heels looking weak. Then when they switch it up and actually make the heels dominant it's complain, complain, complain that the faces look weak. There's no pleasing some people but hey, let them whine and bitch. Fact is, some folks are too busy finding something to complain about that they miss what's actually happening. Let them. Meanwhile the rest of us will watch as the story unfolds and enjoy the journey.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

The bulk of the storyline is great. You've got clear antagonists who are being presented as effective and seemingly unstoppable, whilst building continuous heat in their promos. You're making the fans want to see them get their arses handed to them via Bryan, Show or anyone (people are overlooking how this angle could elevate Titus, Ziggler or even Cody) but having the heels constantly evade the threat long enough to stand tall. Bryan has essentially looked strong in each outing before succumbing to 5 on 1 odds, so people moaning the shows ending with him on the floor need to get a grip. 

They're establishing him as the one guy who doesn't care about job security, which in turn means HHH realises firing him isn't the solution and will instead look to victimise and punish him at every opportunity. This in turn creates the dynamic of Bryan being the lone outlaw with nobody else prepared to risk their future by aiding him. They're building slow heat on Ziggler & Cody being victimised and growing resentful, and Titus has been positioned prominently on the ramp twice now in addition to PTP picking up wins. This is even without discussing the possible Wyatt involvement if they wanted to go down that route (maybe replicate Dustin/Arn during the Bunkhouse Buck feud where Dustin turns to Arn despite not 100% trusting him because he knows he needs someone like Arn). You have to think with Raw in Canada next week Bryan will be booked to come out on top, but really they should be aiming to really elevate this angle during the upcoming Chicago Raw taping. The likes of Ziggler will naturally get stronger reactions there and if you have Bryan + friends storm the Corporation you'll get a great response and have this build be worth it.

I do think however they need to curb Show's crying. Unless they're setting it up to deceive everyone with Show being aligned with HHH & co, it just looks wrong for the monstrous Show to be that emotional. If they had him noticeably pissed and constantly having to refrain himself from murdering everyone of the Corporation it would come off much better to me, because Show's involvement with the circumnavigation of the Ironclad Contract & now rehashing the HBK/JBL angle is just becoming a little too convoluted.


----------



## THANOS

Warrior said:


> Patience is the key to this storyline. Daniel Bryan went over John Cena clean not that long ago, they are getting the corporation over with Daniel Bryan, but Daniel Bryan will get the upperhand at the end, or else this storyline would not make any sense. Daniel Bryans popularity is too much right now to just set him aside and not have a good ending to this storyline.


Precisely, which is very similar to how his feud with the Shield went. They came in and beat Hell No over and over again, until they won the titles from them, and then Bryan snapped and became the first wrestler to decisively beat the Shield in a 6-man tag, and has been strongly booked ever since. The point is to get the new faction over first based on Bryan's overness and then once they are established, Bryan goes over them. It's a recipe for success because you will always root for Bryan since he's not steamrolling over his opposition initially, and is, instead putting over their dominance.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Is it possible some fans don't know what an underdog is? Has it really that bad for so long? I guess if you started watching during the Cena era, perhaps you would have very limited experience watching top guys be underdogs. For those of us who watched years before Cena came along, we see it in a different light. I don't expect Bryan to start really getting the upper hand until maybe the night after NOC at the earliest.


----------



## THANOS

Slowhand said:


> Is it possible some fans don't know what an underdog is? Has it really that bad for so long? I guess if you started watching during the Cena era, perhaps you would have very limited experience watching top guys be underdogs. For those of us who watched years before Cena came along, we see it in a different light. I don't expect Bryan to start really getting the upper hand until maybe the night after NOC at the earliest.


I think he won't get the upper hand until he finally wins the title and beats Orton. That way HHH won't be able to strong arm the title over his head, and will be forced to do even more to try and stop him and get the title off him, Vince/Austin, style. It's going to make for real interesting TV :clap and I can't wait to see all of this play out .


----------



## BlueRover

I can't understand why a fighter like Daniel Bryan is involved with some superficial **** like the Bella Twins. She will be his downfall at the end. He is enjoying the fame, he is enjoying the popularity, and he feels that Bella fun is part of the total package. But he's allowing the fame to get to him. He needs to ground himself and gets back to what he is - a wrestler. The Rock, Stone Cold, Undertaker, even CM Punk never allowed some female to drag them down.


----------



## Mister Hands

Slowhand said:


> Is it possible some fans don't know what an underdog is? Has it really that bad for so long? I guess if you started watching during the Cena era, perhaps you would have very limited experience watching top guys be underdogs. For those of us who watched years before Cena came along, we see it in a different light. I don't expect Bryan to start really getting the upper hand until maybe the night after NOC at the earliest.


I think it's perfectly possible that people are okay with Bryan being beaten down, but wary of the amount of focus being put on Show/Trips. That's where I'm at anyway - enjoying the story at large, even cautiously optimistic, but the memories of the derailment of the Summer of Punk are way too raw for me to ignore the potential fuck ups. The whole story could still end up being capped off by a HHH/Show ladder match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Mister Hands said:


> I think it's perfectly possible that people are okay with Bryan being beaten down, but wary of the amount of focus being put on Show/Trips. That's where I'm at anyway - enjoying the story at large, even cautiously optimistic, but the memories of the derailment of the Summer of Punk are way too raw for me to ignore the potential fuck ups. The whole story could still end up being capped off by a *HHH/Show ladder match.*


:lmao

But really, I don't mind Show/HHH having some of the focus. It'll be a nice break when it does happen from Bryan getting beat down every week. And speaking of which, that's the big problem I have. That for the last 5 shows, they've ended more or less the same. It'd be nice to see Bryan, in some way, avoid a beatdown, maybe bringing a chair or sledgehammer into the ring which causes The Corporation to retreat and ends it, not with Bryan overcoming the odds, but with him finally stalemating HHH and Orton. Or at the very least, change the setting/means of the beatdown. Maybe even have the guys on stage lay it to Bryan. Big Show was an interesting part but the beatdown before that was largely the same as what we've seen. Or maybe have someone try to run him over in the parking lot. I don't know, just something fresh in terms of Bryan getting beatdown would be nice from The Shield just kicking his ass followed by Orton finishing him off and/or celebrating.

As a whole though, the angle has been very well done with the firing of Cody, forcing Show to attack Bryan, mis-treatment of Ziggler, and I'm sure we'll see more as time goes on.


----------



## KO Bossy

Triple H and Dat Fourth Reich.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Starbuck said:


> At least somebody gets it. It never fails to make me lol when so called 'smart' fans can't see what's right in front of them. WWE is giving us everything that we've been complaining about with Cena. I'm honestly starting to think that the way they've handled Cena in storylines over the past 8 years is seriously clouding peoples ability to understand a true underdog storyline. I'm actually quite shocked at the amount of complaining going on. But then I remember that any idiot can sit behind a keyboard so it isn't all that surprising. Complain, complain, complain about Cena steam-rolling through faces and about heels looking weak. Then when they switch it up and actually make the heels dominant it's complain, complain, complain that the faces look weak. There's no pleasing some people but hey, let them whine and bitch. Fact is, some folks are too busy finding something to complain about that they miss what's actually happening. Let them. Meanwhile the rest of us will watch as the story unfolds and enjoy the journey.



People will look for anything to complain about. Combine that with people not being all the way happy because their guy might not be the center of the show and BOOM, there you have many, many complaints. 

I'm loving this storyline. It's like they're exterminating all of the mistakes they've made these past 8 years with the faces constantly being in control.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper '97 said:


> People will look for anything to complain about. Combine that with people not being all the way happy because their guy might not be the center of the show and BOOM, there you have many, many complaints.
> 
> I'm loving this storyline. It's like they're exterminating all of the mistakes they've made these past 8 years with the faces constantly being in control.


The storyline is great, people shouldnt complain, they should at least wait to see if the storyline plays out with Daniel Bryan winning the WWE title like it should end.

Now if all this happens then DB ends up jobbing to HHH then Orton and doesnt get the title back, then people can complain.

But the way it should play out is that DB gets screwed over by HHH at the PPV and loses to Orton. Then at next months PPV DB should face HHH with the stipiluation if he loses he never gets another WWE title shot again but if he wins he gets another title shot at survivor series in Nov.

so at the OCT PPV DB beats all odds and beats HHH, then he should go on to win the title at survivor series from Orton.


----------



## Gaston

Just a question. Could Daniel put on a great Iron man match?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Gaston said:


> Just a question. Could Daniel put on a great Iron man match?


I hope that is sarcasm.

He once wrestled for like 75 mins vs Aries I think i was in a 2 out of 3 fall match


----------



## Gaston

birthday_massacre said:


> I hope that is sarcasm.
> 
> He once wrestled for like 75 mins vs Aries I think i was in a 2 out of 3 fall match


Oh yeah, forgot about that.


----------



## Bushmaster

Gaston said:


> Just a question. Could Daniel put on a great Iron man match?


Best joke ive heard in a while on here :clap


----------



## O Fenômeno

SoupBro said:


> Like i said, Ryder was hugely over and they found a way to bury him. DB is so much more talented but getting beatdown every Raw and SD has me really worried. I'm just hoping the crowd never starts giving up on DB because of it.
> 
> Hopefully he gets one over. I would also hate if he gets overshadowed by ppl like Ziggler, Show and Miz helping him if that ever happens. I don't want him beating the corporation on his own just want him to be the main reason.


I think the Sheamus 18 second win was a bury attempt that back fired. The clean win over Cena should mean that he'll get his moment of shine. How long is the question,either way he is now in the Main Event. I can't see Bryan getting the Ryder treatment unless he fucks up with drugs once or twice. (Not saying that Ryder does drugs at all btw).


----------



## markedfordeath

if the 18 second thing was a burial attempt, why would they try to bury him? and if it was a burial, why give him the WHC to begin with?


----------



## O Fenômeno

markedfordeath said:


> if the 18 second thing was a burial attempt, why would they try to bury him? and if it was a burial, why give him the WHC to begin with?


To feed him to Sheamus.


----------



## markedfordeath

here's the thing though, NO ONE has ever liked Sheamus...


----------



## KO Bossy

Sorry that this is off topic, but I found an old post of mine. Some proof that despite liking Punk, I'm not a blind supporter.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/17218674-post133.html


I remember Showstopper saying he didn't think I'd speak out against Punk. I honestly didn't even remember I wrote this, but...guess I did. Like...in April.


----------



## Da Silva

markedfordeath said:


> if the 18 second thing was a burial attempt, why would they try to bury him? and if it was a burial, why give him the WHC to begin with?


Mark Henry got injured and they wanted a heel to go up against Sheamus. Bryan suspected that he'd be the first person to lose a cash-in until the night that he won the title.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Your take on Daniel Bryan's Mic Skills*

After,watching this week's opening promo by DB,I gotta say,I'm impressed.Daniel Bryan may not be Rock on the mic,but he is honest,fluid and sincere.And I really like that sincerity,and simplicity.


This week's promo should pacify the doubts amongst haters,that DB can cut a decent promo.


It's not NO

It's :yes:yes:yes:yes


Do you agree with my assessment?


----------



## NO!

*Re: Your take on Daniel Bryan's Mic Skills*

I liked how he wasn't smiling and joking around. He seemed pissed off and actually sold the beat down from the previous week this time. It was one of his better promos for sure.


----------



## #Mark

KO Bossy said:


> Sorry that this is off topic, but I found an old post of mine. Some proof that despite liking Punk, I'm not a blind supporter.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/17218674-post133.html
> 
> 
> I remember Showstopper saying he didn't think I'd speak out against Punk. I honestly didn't even remember I wrote this, but...guess I did. Like...in April.


You still think Punk can't cut a kayfabe promo well? It sorta baffles me people say that then cite his babyface run where they tried to make him another version of Cena as an example.


----------



## Happenstan

KO Bossy said:


> Sorry that this is off topic, but I found an old post of mine. Some proof that despite liking Punk, I'm not a blind supporter.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/17218674-post133.html
> 
> 
> I remember Showstopper saying he didn't think I'd speak out against Punk. I honestly didn't even remember I wrote this, but...guess I did. Like...in April.


Nothing but love for ya but you do realize that taking a week to find one single response to back up your claim doesn't look so good. Right?


----------



## Cliffy

Bryan needs to kick somebody's ass next week on Raw.

Have him destroy a lone member of the shied next week with a chair or something. Rollins, for example as nobody cares about him.


----------



## Soulrollins

Cliffy Byro said:


> Bryan needs to kick somebody's ass next week on Raw.
> 
> Have him destroy a lone member of the shied next week with a chair or something. *Rollins, for example as nobody cares about him.*


Your mom didn't teach you to no say bullshit?

Fuck this shit, Bryan vs Rollins on smackdown, they're wasted a future main event in every fucking single show.


----------



## Duke Silver

It would be a lot of fun to see Bryan wreck Rollins with a chair.


----------



## heelguy95

Soulrollins said:


> Your mom didn't teach you to no say bullshit?
> 
> Fuck this shit, Bryan vs Rollins on smackdown, they're wasted a future main event in every fucking single show.


Uh, actually, nobody really cares about Rollins. Ambrose is really the star there. If you have a hard time accepting that, take a look back to Smackdown a couple months ago where Daniel Bryan had a match with Ambrose.. It was a good match.


----------



## Happenstan

heelguy95 said:


> Uh, actually, nobody really cares about Rollins. Ambrose is really the star there.


Rollins is the one who wrestles his ass off. Roman Reigns is who you guys are thinking of I think. He's big but not the most exciting of the team by a long shot.


----------



## Srdjan99

Bryan will probably stand tall over Orton during the go-home RAW before NoC


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Happenstan said:


> Rollins is the one who wrestles his ass off. Roman Reigns is who you guys are thinking of I think. He's big but not the most exciting of the team by a long shot.


For me personally,he is the one that stands out in the group.And his spear is amazing,needless to say that


----------



## Soulrollins

heelguy95 said:


> Uh, actually, nobody really cares about Rollins. Ambrose is really the star there. If you have a hard time accepting that, take a look back to Smackdown a couple months ago where Daniel Bryan had a match with Ambrose.. It was a good match.


I don't remember the last time Ambrose received a general ovation for any match. Rollins get it every fucking day. Even Roman stand more than him with his fucking insane spears.

You just couldnt say that any member of the Shield is bigget than other, the three are just fine and stand on their own.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Might sound cliche, but I think all 3 Shield members have bright futures. Reigns stands out from a looks point of view. Rollins stands out for his in-ring work, and he has a pretty good look himself. Ambrose stands out for his mic work, charisma, and character, and is pretty good in the ring, himself. That being said, Rollins does kind of get the short end of the stick when it comes to recognition between the Shield members. But I think he'll be just fine and shine on his own, whenever they decide to break the Shield up.


----------



## heelguy95

Soulrollins said:


> I don't remember the last time Ambrose received a general ovation for any match. Rollins get it every fucking day. Even Roman stand more than him with his fucking insane spears.
> 
> You just couldnt say that any member of the Shield is bigget than other, the three are just fine and stand on their own.


You're going to make me explain how wrong you are now. First of all, are you forgetting that Ambrose was put in a match with RVD? And are you deaf or are you in denial because I can't remember the last fucking time I heard a Rollins chant. I hear a lot of Ambrose chants but no one else from The Shield. Oh, remember when Ambrose had a singles match with the fucking Undertaker? Ever wonder why he is always in the middle of the two? What about the singles belt he is holding? Cole, JBL, Lawler, all three of these men put him over so much during commentary in his matches. "He likes poking the hornet's nest", "He is psychotic". What did Rollins get? Exactly what he deserves, jack shit. Ambrose wins at every aspect, including his mic skills, hence why he is always the one who talks. All of this is proven because he is given more opportunities. Spears won't get you headlining main events, and lying about Rollins getting attention will make you look like an idiot.

Oh and by the way, a month ago, Rollins and Reigns got busted for starting a fight with Orton, what does that say about professionalism?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

heelguy95 said:


> Uh, actually, nobody really cares about Rollins. Ambrose is really the star there. If you have a hard time accepting that, take a look back to Smackdown a couple months ago where Daniel Bryan had a match with Ambrose.. It was a good match.


Bryan/Ambrose had a good match. Bryan/Rollins chemistry is off the fucking page.


----------



## Happenstan

Boots2Asses said:


> For me personally,he is the one that stands out in the group.And his spear is amazing,needless to say that


Really? The spear is cool, and I think the guy has a good future but he seems to me like he's the bottom of that totem pole. That might change though. Look at Morrison and Miz. Who'd of thought Miz would headline Mania and be WWE champion. Strange business.


----------



## Soulrollins

heelguy95 said:


> You're going to make me explain how wrong you are now. First of all, are you forgetting that Ambrose was put in a match with RVD? And are you deaf or are you in denial because I can't remember the last fucking time I heard a Rollins chant. I hear a lot of Ambrose chants but no one else from The Shield. Oh, remember when Ambrose had a singles match with the fucking Undertaker? Ever wonder why he is always in the middle of the two? What about the singles belt he is holding? Cole, JBL, Lawler, all three of these men put him over so much during commentary in his matches. "He likes poking the hornet's nest", "He is psychotic". What did Rollins get? Exactly what he deserves, jack shit. Ambrose wins at every aspect, including his mic skills, hence why he is always the one who talks. All of this is proven because he is given more opportunities. Spears won't get you headlining main events, and lying about Rollins getting attention will make you look like an idiot.
> 
> Oh and by the way, a month ago, Rollins and Reigns got busted for starting a fight with Orton, what does that say about professionalism?



Got any fucking deficiency or have trouble reading? You're acting like i'm saying that Ambrose sucks and nobody cares about him, fuck no. The guy is charismatic, has a insane mic skill and certainly he is a single star, so much that got a single title..

But talking about ring work, Rollins stand a lot more than him, even Roman is more intense and watchable, Rollins received kudos for everyone in every single match he had with Daniel Bryan. Ambrose? Nope.. Ambrose has something, but he is so fucking soft, and sometimes boring.

Thats what im saying,the three stand for they own, you're overrating Ambrose and acting like HE IS THE SHIELD, fuck no.. Rollins and Reigns will become single stars no matters how good Ambrose is or how good do you think he is.


----------



## Solid12

Soulrollins said:


> Got any fucking deficiency or have trouble reading? You're acting like i'm saying that Ambrose sucks and nobody cares about him, fuck no. The guy is charismatic, has a insane mic skill and certainly he is a single star, so much that got a single title..
> 
> But talking about ring work, Rollins stand a lot more than him, even Roman is more intense and watchable, Rollins received kudos for everyone in every single match he had with Daniel Bryan. Ambrose? Nope.. Ambrose has something, but he is so fucking soft, and sometimes boring.
> 
> Thats what im saying,the three stand for they own, you're overrating Ambrose and acting like HE IS THE SHIELD, fuck no.. Rollins and Reigns will become single stars no matters how good Ambrose is or how good do you think he is.


Dean Ambrose soft and boring? Go on youtube and watch him singing sweet caroline drunk.


----------



## Jammy

The only thing I hated abut RAW last week was that Bryan was booked liked a geek against the Big Show, who on the other hand looked like he was dominating Bryan without even trying.


----------



## RKOAJ

This beat down will continued till Night of Champions to be honest don't see Bryan standing tall at all next week unless Edge decided to help him out.


----------



## KO Bossy

#Mark said:


> You still think Punk can't cut a kayfabe promo well? It sorta baffles me people say that then cite his babyface run where they tried to make him another version of Cena as an example.


Dude I wrote that in April when he was a heel, still. I even said that in my post. Obviously my opinion has changed as for the past few months he's been cutting wicked babyface promos.

You gotta learn to read.


----------



## markedfordeath

I think Rollins is the best wrestler out of the group, and the WWE thinks highly of him....He's been the FCW champion a couple times....they only give that title to the ones they want to bring up to the main roster and make a star....the downside is that Gabriel and Slater also held that belt, but at least they're on the main roster..Rollins has been in main events recently though, so that means they value him more.....which is a good sign..I see him taking the IC title soon after a face turn.....Reigns might end up being champion even if he's super dull..he'll only get it based upon his look....Ambrose will go far.


----------



## World's Best

Can we stop talking about the fucking Shield in the DB discussion thread?

On topic... I have a feeling Vince is going to join up with DB because of the loss of power at the hands of HHH.


----------



## Rossyross

*Anyone else hate Daniel Bryan?*

He just irritates me so much, his near on retarded YES NO bs makes me want to quit watching altogether. Somebody has to hate this clown too?


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Anyone else hate Daniel Bryan?*

You'll find a few, no doubt. 

Oh and inb4thelock


----------



## markedfordeath

then if you hate him stop watching...either way, even if you hate Bryan, you have to admit, its refreshing to see someone new on top.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Anyone else hate Daniel Bryan?*



Rossyross said:


> He just irritates me so much, his near on retarded YES NO bs makes me want to quit watching altogether. Somebody has to hate this clown too?


You must be a rather pleasant individual in real life.


----------



## KO Bossy

World's Best said:


> Can we stop talking about the fucking Shield in the DB discussion thread?
> 
> On topic... I have a feeling Vince is going to join up with DB because of the loss of power at the hands of HHH.


That wouldn't make any sense. Endorse Bryan after weeks of telling him he's an ugly little troll who is totally unworthy of being WWE champion? Why?


----------



## BEE

Before my ass gets verbally abused by DB marks here; I would like to say that there is a very small chance of Bryan winning the title. If he DOES win the title he'll likely lose it to Cena again. 

Why?

* Rematch Clause *, which Cena will probably cash in once he returns. His projected return date is due at RR and by that time there's a very good chance Orton is still champion. 

Which will lead into Orton vs Cena and leaves Bryan vs HHH.


----------



## THANOS

Fable said:


> Before my ass gets verbally abused by DB marks here; I would like to say that there is a very small chance of Bryan winning the title. If he DOES win the title he'll likely lose it to Cena again.
> 
> Why?
> 
> * Rematch Clause *, which Cena will probably cash in once he returns. His projected return date is due at RR and by that time there's a very good chance Orton is still champion.
> 
> Which will lead into Orton vs Cena and leaves Bryan vs HHH.


This is a reasonable and well thought out response but I really don't think WWE, and more importantly John Cena himself, would put over Bryan that cleanly and decisively only to return and completely undermine his current push and storyline in favor of doing yet another Cena/Orton match that WWE knows the fans would be apathetic about and likely wouldn't generate much buys at Mania. A fresh matchup of Bryan/HHH for the WWE Title is much more likely while Cena may end up facing Taker or Punk. 

I think we may still end up seeing Cena/Orton at Mania but I really think if it happens that it won't feature the WWe Title or main event over whatever Daniel Bryan and Punk are doing. I can't believe I'm saying that with Vince's hard on for spotlighting Cena in main events but this is the type of Mania where I think Cena finally will be lower on the card. This could change, however, if he does indeed face Taker.


----------



## World's Best

KO Bossy said:


> That wouldn't make any sense. Endorse Bryan after weeks of telling him he's an ugly little troll who is totally unworthy of being WWE champion? Why?


Because... The power has been taken from Vince so far. Team up with Bryan... then stab him in the back again...


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Anyone else hate Daniel Bryan?*



Rossyross said:


> He just irritates me so much, his near on retarded YES NO bs makes me want to quit watching altogether. Somebody has to hate this clown too?


No, i wouldn't bring myself to hate any wrestler. It's a waste of time hating someone you don't even know personally.


----------



## markedfordeath

man, how much heat would Triple H get backstage if he decided last minute to beat Bryan in that match..oh boy!


----------



## cablegeddon

*I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Dave Meltzer, Lance Storm, Wade Keller and Bryan Alvarez they're tearing their hair out over Hunter's "Doink the clown"-comment. 

Don't they realize that it was just a set-up so Daniel Bryan could say "the only two clowns as far as I'm concerned are the two clowns in the ring right now"(HHH, Orton)


----------



## JamesK

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Lance knows how to book the storyline...
And according to him Daniel Bryan should beat up all of them except Triple H these past weeks....

The ultimate underdog story... :clap fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



JamesK said:


> Lance knows how to book the storyline...
> And according to him Daniel Bryan should beat up all of them except Triple H these past weeks....
> 
> The ultimate underdog story... :clap fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


Oh yeah that is Lace Storm's booking 101. Daniel Bryan should beat every member of the Shield before the next PPV as part of the build-up. 

Now I'm not an expert like Lance Storm but isn't the angle here to aggravate the Bryan fans and make the fans root for the underdog when he is being beat-up by everyone? Then he gets the big moment at the ppv?


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Well, comparing Bryan to Doink the Clown wasn't very smart - regardless of the punchline. 

I didn't have a problem with it, but I can see why others did. You can set up a joke without implying that your newly established main-eventer is similar to a comedy character that accomplished next to nothing.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Why is Daniel Bryan even being booked like an underdog?
Didnt he shed that title when he beat Cena clean?
That's nonsense in itself. 

The Doink comment just a microcosm of what I think this storyline is about and what it has become. 
It's a platform for HHH to stroke his own ego at the expense of everyone else. Punch line be damned.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

The Doink The Clown comparison was gold.I don't understand what's the big problem.It has been a fantastic storyline so far.


----------



## Jof

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Yeah, Lance storm is a moron. Triple H/WWE needs to blacklist him and anyone from his wrestling school. That'll teach the asshole not to open his stupid mouth again.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

If the booking is getting the smarks pissed off... maybe they should realize it's part of the intention.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

The Doink comment was great, people just love to bitch.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

There was no harm in the Doink comment. Hell, the fact that HHH picked Doink out of any other talent that he could have named (especially since he passed away months ago) shows that he was very valued in WWE as a talent. 

And :lmao @ Lance booking that storyline. Had that happened, this storyline would have been dead a week ago. I like Lance but....no.


----------



## Godway

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Everyone involved with this storyline has been getting over. Cody Rhodes got a Stone Cold Steve Austin level pop for hitting his finisher on Orton in their match. Cody Rhodes. In front of an Iowa crowd. That's just insanity. 

The Corporation are sooo hated by the fans right now. Keep the dick comments coming from HHH/Orton and co., and just keep doing what they've been doing. The payoff will be great.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Lance Storm was being absolutely ridiculous, this is a slow-burn angle.

Bryan cant start getting the upper hand this soon.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Triple H is playing a douchebag with a position of power, what do douchebags with power do?
They mess with, bully and insult people below them by being as derogatory and "hawhaw i'm better than you"ish as possible.

Thats what Hunter is playing on, he's trying to hold people down, whilst actively infuriating anybody watching.

As for whether Bryan should win every match? NO!
You can't build someone that way, it isn't sustainable unless you plan to have them keep up a 100% win record for the rest of their days. He needs wins and sketchy losses, so that he can avenge the losses he does have down the line and show he can rise above the evil authority figure.


----------



## Dreadknight

*Daniel Bryan's new 'seizures''*

I mean wtf ? Is he getting zapped by lighting or something? why is he shaking like that ? supposedly getting stronger ? ... Imo its stupid and lame , why the hell did he start to do that ( noticed it in last week or so ), I think it's really silly, what do you think ?


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: Daniel Bryan's new 'seizures''*

Hogan wannabe, couldn't lace Hogan's boots.


----------



## 777

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



jonoaries said:


> Why is Daniel Bryan even being booked like an underdog?
> Didnt he shed that title when he beat Cena clean?
> That's nonsense in itself.
> 
> The Doink comment just a microcosm of what I think this storyline is about and what it has become.
> It's a platform for HHH to stroke his own ego at the expense of everyone else. Punch line be damned.


He's still the under-dog in that he's fighting against impossible odds, he has been outnumbered and outmaneuvered politically at every turn. But, the perception is that Bryan would be capable against any of them in a fair contest. There's no doubt that fans believe Bryan can overcome any one man, but now he's fighting the system/company which is an even greater obstacle.


----------



## Gaston

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Dam it, do they even know what UNDERDOG means?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Daniel Bryan's new 'seizures''*

They're fucking tame compared to Warrior or Hogan. Stop reaching.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

*Re: Daniel Bryan's new 'seizures''*

He's just psyching himself up.

Doesn't basically every athlete do this?

1/10.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Daniel Bryan's new 'seizures''*

reminds me of Ultimate Warrior. Then again that man was really crazy 

To be honest I think its just to get the crowd going, the same reason why Christian claps and (face) Orton used to slap the ground and Shawn Michaels used to stomp the ground before their finishers. Shouldn't really bother you too much.


----------



## 777

*Re: Daniel Bryan's new 'seizures''*

I take it you've never had to psych yourself up for something or shake off extreme pain. The notion isn't entirely baseless, just dramatized for television.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



Gaston said:


> Dam it, do they even know what UNDERDOG means?


judging by this storyline it means complete total dumbass, who falls for the same trap Every Single Night. But you guys are loving this ole wile e coyote vs Roadrunner ass feud so enjoy. 

Lance simply said there should be some back and forth between the heels and Bryan, NOT that Bryan should run through everybody in a Cena like fashion. He said that he should take them out over time and then finally get to HHH or Orton in the end which is how the feud should go thats just common sense.


----------



## shought321

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

What did Meltzer say?


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



shought321 said:


> What did Meltzer say?


he said "I don't know. It's like. You know. Ok.I mean...I don't know. Whatever"












No he said you can't treat your babyface like that.


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



Young Constanza said:


> judging by this storyline it means complete total dumbass, who falls for the same trap Every Single Night. But you guys are loving this ole wile e coyote vs Roadrunner ass feud so enjoy.
> 
> Lance simply said there should be some back and forth between the heels and Bryan, NOT that Bryan should run through everybody in a Cena like fashion. He said that he should take them out over time and then finally get to HHH or Orton in the end which is how the feud should go thats just common sense.


So what did Lance Storm do in his career? What kind of great catchphrase, gimmick or storyline did he ever contribute? I'm just saying. Did he ever cut a great promo in his life? This canadian has a lot of balls....criticizing american wrestling


----------



## World's Best

Has anyone seen Bryan vs. The World??




http://www.rohwrestling.com/product/bryan-danielson-vs-world-2-disc-set



> Bryan Danielson has been referred to as the best wrestler in the world throughout his career and never was that more demonstrated than during his tenure in Ring of Honor. From his debut on ROH's very first event in 2002 until he parted ways in 2009, Danielson demonstrated his unique and varied abilities against every man in the ROH locker room and, as you will see in this special 2-Disc DVD release, competitors from around the world!
> 
> Whether it be a British grappler the likes of Doug Williams, the Japanese Strong Style of Go Shiozaki, or the hybrid offense of the Russian Alex Koslov, the American Dragon has been tested against the greatest professional wrestlers from around the globe and always proven up to the challenge. This 19 match collections brings to you Bryan's battles over the ROH World Title & NOAH's GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title against warriors like KENTA, SUWA, and Nakajima, his violent rivalry with the monster Morishima, bouts against Marufuji, PAC, and more! Witness Bryan prove he is indeed the best in this collection we could only call "Bryan Danielson vs. The World"!


Disc 1
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams...Road to the Title 6/22/02
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams (30 Min. Iron Man Match)...Scramble Madness 11/16/02
3. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA vs. Samoa Joe...In Your Face 6/17/06
4. Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA...Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06
5. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA...Glory By Honor V Night 2 9/16/06
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki...Live In Tokyo 7/17/07
7. Bryan Danielson, CIMA, & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards, Rocky Romero, & Masaaki Mochizuki...Live In Osaka 7/17/07
8. Bryan Danielson vs. PAC...Caged Rage 8/24/07
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima...Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/07

Disc 2
10. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima...Man Up 9/15/07
11. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima...Glory By Honor VI Night 2 11/3/07
12. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima...Rising Above 2007 12/29/07
13. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki...Double Feature 3/15/08
14. Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji...A New Level 5/10/08
15. Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru (GHC Jr. Title Match)...The Tokyo Summit 9/14/08
16. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki (Three Way Elimination Match)...Driven 2008 9/19/08
17. Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (GHC Jr. Title Match)...Glory By Honor VII 9/20/08
18. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (Fight Without Honor)...Final Battle 2008 12/27/08
19. Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov...Supercard of Honor IV 4/3/09


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



Young Constanza said:


> judging by this storyline it means complete total dumbass, who falls for the same trap Every Single Night. But you guys are loving this ole wile e coyote vs Roadrunner ass feud so enjoy.
> 
> Lance simply said there should be some back and forth between the heels and Bryan, NOT that Bryan should run through everybody in a Cena like fashion. He said that he should take them out over time and then finally get to HHH or Orton in the end which is how the feud should go thats just common sense.


There's a reason why this is called a slow burn storyline. If Bryan gets his hands on any member, the moment won't as big as it would be if they keep building all these attacks on him. Face it. You're watching Raw every week to see if Bryan gets his revenge. Then when he does get the upperhand on them, you and the majority of us fans would mark like crazy. If this was a back and forth type feud, then it wouldn't feel special when Bryan gets the upperhand. In a way I can't blame you guys. You're probably used to the Cena-esque type stories where its usually back and forth.


----------



## MCote900

Yea I ordered that DVD from ROH along with Bryan Danielson the American Dragon, and Bryan Danielson World Champion...All 3 are great DVDs...ROH is a great place to go if you want great Wrestling DVD compilations....ROH from 2002-2008 was easily the best North American Wrestling Promotion in terms of in-ring quality work...


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



Young Constanza said:


> judging by this storyline it means complete total dumbass, who falls for the same trap Every Single Night. But you guys are loving this ole wile e coyote vs Roadrunner ass feud so enjoy.
> 
> Lance simply said there should be some back and forth between the heels and Bryan, NOT that Bryan should run through everybody in a Cena like fashion. He said that he should take them out over time and then finally get to HHH or Orton in the end which is how the feud should go thats just common sense.


Hes booked more like a damsel in distress than a hero. 
We supposed to sit back and wait for him to be saved instead of watching him fuck shit up.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



jonoaries said:


> Hes booked more like a damsel in distress than a hero.
> We supposed to sit back and wait for him to be saved instead of watching him fuck shit up.


Because Bryan fucking the Corporation up now is a good idea.


----------



## NO!

MCote900 said:


> ROH from 2002-2008 was easily the best North American Wrestling Promotion in terms of in-ring quality work...


I would include 2010. Death Before Dishonor VIII is one of their best shows of all time.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

This Monday Bryan must come to the ring beat the fuck out of Triple H,Orton,Shield,Stephanie,Big Show,JBL and Rikishi, alone without a chair or a weapon...That's a true hero does right??? That's what we want..fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



CM12Punk said:


> There's a reason why this is called a slow burn storyline. If Bryan gets his hands on any member, the moment won't as big as it would be if they keep building all these attacks on him. Face it. You're watching Raw every week to see if Bryan gets his revenge. Then when he does get the upperhand on them, you and the majority of us fans would mark like crazy. If this was a back and forth type feud, then it wouldn't feel special when Bryan gets the upperhand. In a way I can't blame you guys. You're probably used to the Cena-esque type stories where its usually back and forth.


What, he's wrong for saying that?

What you people aren't getting about the casual complaint towards the stroy is, some of us DON'T want D-Bry to get the upper hand. I want this to build up, more and more. 

However, it is getting damn old. Triple H: "COME ON BRYAN, COME TO THE RING." And Bryan, like a blind little puppy comes in. He's not being an underdog, he's being a dumb ass. Triple H: "Come out and confront Randy Orton." -Shield hops out- -Attacked- And it's been happening week after week. 

And I'm not saying the story is bad. I just want something to change. Bryan repeatedly falling for Triple H's half assed mind games, and the same thing happening is insanity. They could at least change it up a bit. They somewhat did it with Big Show hitting Bryan, but making Bryan look like a complete jack ass and falling for the same trap every week so far is more annoying than anything. 

No one is saying "BRYAN SHOULD IMMEDITALY BEAT THEM ALL." I, and some others are saying, he needs to stop being a blind little puppy. He's supposed to be a champ. Him falling for the same trap only accomplishes him looking like a dumb ass.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

But that trap only happened the first week. Every other time, it was just sneak attacks after Bryan just had a match with someone like Rollins and Show. This week it was Hunter and his wife forcing Show to knock out Bryan after he just had a match with him and the Shield came pouncing on him again. So I don't see how it's Bryan being a dumbass. All it means is that he's outnumbered severely.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



CM12Punk said:


> But that trap only happened the first week. Every other time, it was just sneak attacks after Bryan just had a match with someone like Rollins and Show. This week it was Hunter and his wife forcing Show to knock out Bryan after he just had a match with him and the Shield came pouncing on him again. So I don't see how it's Bryan being a dumbass. All it means is that he's outnumbered severely.


Him continously coming to the ring and not being more aware of his enviorment? Or how about him not being able to just slide out of the ring in general? Or him getting out of the ring when the lights go off?

I'm not asking for anything amazing. I'm asking for him, the guy who pinned Cena clean which no one else did in how long, to not look like Shield's bitch.


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



SideburnGuru said:


> Him continously coming to the ring and not being more aware of his enviorment? Or how about him not being able to just slide out of the ring in general? Or him getting out of the ring when the lights go off?
> 
> I'm not asking for anything amazing. I'm asking for him, the guy who pinned Cena clean which no one else did in how long, to not look like Shield's bitch.


now now just because he pinned Cena he has to act like he is the fucking superman? What is this? Nothing will ever be enough for you. You should be happy he pinned Cena but instead you are complaining like all the indy-marks.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



jonoaries said:


> Why is Daniel Bryan even being booked like an underdog?
> Didnt he shed that title when he beat Cena clean?
> That's nonsense in itself.
> 
> The Doink comment just a microcosm of what I think this storyline is about and what it has become.
> It's a platform for HHH to stroke his own ego at the expense of everyone else. Punch line be damned.


Vince has stated that he doesn't think Bryan has what it takes to be face of the company....He's an underdog because they don't want him to be champion, meaning they'll screw him out of winning the title any chance they get.

Underdog.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



SideburnGuru said:


> Him continously coming to the ring and not being more aware of his enviorment? Or how about him not being able to just slide out of the ring in general? Or him getting out of the ring when the lights go off?
> 
> I'm not asking for anything amazing. I'm asking for him, the guy who pinned Cena clean which no one else did in how long, to not look like Shield's bitch.


Yeah he may have beaten Cena clean but now he's dealing with four champions, and the COO, his wife, and father-in-law backing up them while they also could get the roster to do whatever they want as well. The moment where Daniel gets his hands on any member of the regime should get classified as a big moment coming with a huge pop and not just be placed in a back and forth feud where it may not be remembered as much.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



cablegeddon said:


> now now just because he pinned Cena he has to act like he is the fucking superman? What is this? Nothing will ever be enough for you. You should be happy he pinned Cena but instead you are complaining like all the indy-marks.


I never said he should act like Superman. I'm saying, he shouldn't act like such a stupid scrub at this point.



CM12Punk said:


> Yeah he may have beaten Cena clean but now he's dealing with four champions, and the COO, his wife, and father-in-law backing up them while they also could get the roster to do whatever they want as well. The moment where Daniel gets his hands on any member of the regime should get classified as a big moment coming with a huge pop and not just be placed in a back and forth feud where it may not be remembered as much.


When did I ever say he should get his hands on them?


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



SideburnGuru said:


> I never said he should act like Superman. I'm saying, he shouldn't act like such a stupid scrub at this point.
> 
> 
> When did I ever say he should get his hands on them?


no you said he has to be superman, spiderman and hulk at the same time. You demand that he beat all of Shield, Randy Orton and HHH in the week leading up to the next PPV? Who are you? 

When is it going to sink in? He is going to beat Orton at the next PPV or the one after that! That is whole point of the storyline. It's not about making a short geek with a beard look like Superman,spiderman,hulk....will you grow up already? What do you think this is? Your fantasy wrestling?


----------



## JamesK

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Some fans and experts complain all the time about repetition or think they have better booking, but they can't deny they all fully support Bryan. What this means is that Bryan has been in the same unfavorable position for three weeks yet continues to gain popularity and sympathy.

That's not easy, but it's the sign of a long-term face who can rally the audience.Just wait for once,be patient and you will see how Bryan will prove you wrong once again..Because true talent can't be vanished..


----------



## checkcola

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Concerning Doink, I remember him as an evil clown who pulled 'tricks' on babyfaces designed to humiliate or harm them or both. He was very much a bully.


----------



## jim courier

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Dave Meltzer is a clown.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Bryan has to get one over on them on Monday. He can't get laid out again.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

So, they should make him John Cena?

Cool, he just took out 5 guys single handedly for the thousandth time. BTW, he's totally the underdog guys!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Lance knows HHH is all about himself and putting himself over and knows exactly where this storyline is going. Bryan diminished and HHH as the biggest badass to ever walk the earth. Vince showed ass to make the Austin storyline, now HHH is going to book himself to win his feud while Vince ultimately lost his vs Austin.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lance knows HHH is all about himself and putting himself over and knows exactly where this storyline is going. Bryan diminished and HHH as the biggest badass to ever walk the earth. Vince showed ass to make the Austin storyline, now HHH is going to book himself to win his feud while Vince ultimately lost his vs Austin.


And you know this how?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Vince actually wants the faces to fight back, but Triple H is running this storyline...


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

Anyone got a link to Lance, Meltzer and Alvarez bitching? I'd like to listen.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

I like how people basically want Bryan to be booked by Cena which would not only kill his overness (at least eventually) but it wouldn't be believable.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



KO Bossy said:


> Anyone got a link to Lance, Meltzer and Alvarez bitching? I'd like to listen.


It was on September 4 Figure Four Daily..

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/megaposts/630027-f4wonline-wrestling-observer-audio-archive-news-letter-daily-45.html


----------



## #Mark

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*

The comment not only undermines Bryan but also exposes that the show is a work. Lance's right, they really don't mind breaking kayfabe anymore.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



BIG E WINNING said:


> I like how people basically want Bryan to be booked by Cena which would not only kill his overness (at least eventually) but it wouldn't be believable.


OMG! NO ONE WANTS THAT. people are tried of virtually the same ending 7-8 shows in a row. There 's others way to establish the heels and this "necessary" underdog character without doing the same exact thing 7 straight times its overkill and lazy. You all are only hype for this because "OMG Heels are Dominating.Anyone who falls into the same trap seven times isn't sympathetic he just looks like fool.


----------



## FCP

I like D-Bry and all, but he needs to stop "hulking" up. I usually don't even have a problem with it, but something about his just looks mildly retarded. Maybe it is the close up they get on him while he is doing it, but he should just drop it or tone it down.


----------



## NO!

I love when Bryan hulks up. It gets the audience pumped up, with myself included. :bryan


----------



## checkcola

NO! said:


> I love when Bryan hulks up. It gets the audience pumped up, with myself included. :bryan


His shaggy hair works well during the hulk up process as well.


----------



## Heel

Bryan is up against Orton, HHH AND The Shield. Of course he's the fucking underdog. It'd be mental to book it any other way. As long as he goes over in the end it's the best way to go.


----------



## Screwball

This storyline has become so predictable and it'll have the predictable ending of Bryan standing tall.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Or Bryan could turn heel,shave his beard,join Corporation and enter a fued with Cena trying to take him down.!!!!

:cena5 :vince5


----------



## markedfordeath

if they turned Bryan heel out of this, they have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:lmao Some of you be happy you didn't get the alternative of if Cena wasn't injured that Cena beat Bryan at SSlam, Bryan turned heel, chased Cena, still lost, Orton cashes in, and its Cena in the Corporation storyline.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitMark

I like all the new spots Bryan is incorporating into his matches (I haven;t seen every ROH match ever). Like when Rollins jumped from the top rope and he immediately put him into the labelle lock. Maybe as he becomes more and more, he utilises newer spots and brings back some of his old indie moves or even some newer moves.


----------



## Jammy

HitMark said:


> I like all the new spots Bryan is incorporating into his matches (I haven;t seen every ROH match ever). Like when Rollins jumped from the top rope and he immediately put him into the labelle lock. Maybe as he becomes more and more, he utilises newer spots and brings back some of his old indie moves or even some newer moves.


He always does that, he usually adds one or two moves or different spots in matches, nothing too drastic, but just enough to add flavour. He is a master at managing his move-set and understanding what the crowd will like.


----------



## markedfordeath

the WWE also tells him what moves they'd rather have him do..he said they don't tell him how to wrestle, but they do tell him what moves they'd prefer he does..like the flying body press through the ropes to the outside, the legs to the chest of the kneed opponent and the Labell Lock...but when he does german's and german's off the top rope, that's all him.


----------



## World's Best

Does anyone prefer his final countdown theme song better? This entrance video and the highlights I think are better too


----------



## hoatzin

If he starts using "the final countdown" my head may figuratively explode...


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



Young Constanza said:


> OMG! NO ONE WANTS THAT. people are tried of virtually the same ending 7-8 shows in a row. There 's others way to establish the heels and this "necessary" underdog character without doing the same exact thing 7 straight times its overkill and lazy. You all are only hype for this because "OMG Heels are Dominating.Anyone who falls into the same trap seven times isn't sympathetic he just looks like fool.


I agree 100%, I understand this is going to be a long story but having every Raw and SD to end with DB getting his ass kicked it silly. I find it funny that if you wanted DB to look strong atleast one time that you lack patience or don't understand. Noone is asking for DB to become Super Cena and overcome the odds every week just to look strong one week or 2.

He is hugely over now but I would hate if fans started slowly losing interest in him because of how silly he looks every episode. Its to the point if he showed up on NXT or Main Event I'd expect the show to end with him getting layed out.

Last Raw before the PPV so im anxious to see what they do. They obviously seem to be setting up a traditional SS match so wondering what they do to get there. Do you guys think the title will be defended at SS?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



SoupBro said:


> I agree 100%, I understand this is going to be a long story but having every Raw and SD to end with DB getting his ass kicked it sill. I find it funny that if you wanted DB to look strong atleast one time that you lack patience or don't understand. Noone is asking for DB to become Super Cena and overcome the odds every week just to look strong one week or 2.
> 
> I he is hugely over now but I would hate if fans started slowly losing interest in him because of how silly he looks every episode. Its to.the point if he showed up on NXT or Main Event I'd expect the show to end with him getting layed out.
> 
> Last Raw before the PPV so im anxious to see what they do. They obviously seem to be setting up a traditional SS match so wondering what they do to get there. Do you guys think the title will be defended at SS?


I think the one thing we all need to realize though, is that Bryan is a special kind of talent in a much different generation than even just 10 years ago. We're watching WWE in a time where the majority of viewers know it's scripted, and have chosen to cheer wrestlers based solely on talent, while shitting all over McMahon chosen guys like Cena, Lashley, Ryback, Sheamus, etc..

I don't think we're ever going to see fans lose interest in someone like Daniel Bryan no matter what WWE do to screw him because he's the type of talent that all fans can agree is passionate and has an IT factor that cannot be denied along with his obvious ability. Bryan is a guy who was fired straight out of NXT and had entire arenas chanting his name at the very next payperview while Vince McMahon was in the ring and during the entire main event, and was squashed in the opening match of WM 28 in embarrassing fashion yet became more over as a result with his overness only growing since then. Bryan will always gain fans, but he'll never lose them. He's just too damn talented that even if he's in a horrible storyline feuding with Hornswoggle, he'll still be megaover.


----------



## RandomLurker

Jammy said:


> He always does that, he usually adds one or two moves or different spots in matches, nothing too drastic, but just enough to add flavour. He is a master at managing his move-set and understanding what the crowd will like.


That is very true and a reason why I enjoy him wrestling. He'll never stray far from his signatures as long as he is in the WWE (have to ignore the "BRYAN IS BORING ALL HE DOES ARE KICKS" comments), but his subtlety makes him a gem to watch. 

When he was seemingly in matches against Henry and Big Show every week, Bryan had a more ground and pound approach and featured a lot more knee thrusts and knee drops to keep them down. Against Sheamus and other _big guys_ like Ryback or Reigns, you can tell he's trying to out-stiff them with forearms and elbows. During his feud with CM Punk, he'll work at a slower but articulate pace. With his recent bouts against the Shield Guys, his matches are characterized by nonstop relentless offense. This is not a knock against other wrestlers in the WWE, but they have so many guys that churns out forgettable matches as if they just copy-pasted it from the week before. I cannot say the same for Bryan.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: I don't know what these dirtsheets are complaining about (Daniel Bryan)*



THANOS said:


> I think the one thing we all need to realize though, is that Bryan is a special kind of talent in a much different generation than even just 10 years ago. We're watching WWE in a time where the majority of viewers know it's scripted, and have chosen to cheer wrestlers based solely on talent, while shitting all over McMahon chosen guys like Cena, Lashley, Ryback, Sheamus, etc..
> 
> I don't think we're ever going to see fans lose interest in someone like Daniel Bryan no matter what WWE do to screw him because he's the type of talent that all fans can agree is passionate and has an IT factor that cannot be denied along with his obvious ability. Bryan is a guy who was fired straight out of NXT and had entire arenas chanting his name at the very next payperview while Vince McMahon was in the ring and during the entire main event, and was squashed in the opening match of WM 28 in embarrassing fashion yet became more over as a result with his overness only growing since then. Bryan will always gain fans, but he'll never lose them. He's just too damn talented that even if he's in a horrible storyline feuding with Hornswoggle, he'll still be megaover.


Repped.. :agree:

Take a bow .


----------



## RebelArch86

World's Best said:


> Does anyone prefer his final countdown theme song better? This entrance video and the highlights I think are better too


Definitely want him to come out to Final Countdown. I like this version for the WWE tho.






It let's the fans that don't know him from ROH know it's him coming out, and moves the "It's the final count down" to the front of the song for a big pop. 

God if his music hit's like this at WM XXX, rise of valkyries cuts out, and "it's the final countdown" comes belting out. The pop would be legendary.


----------



## THANOS

RebelArch86 said:


> Definitely want him to come out to Final Countdown. I like this version for the WWE tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It let's the fans that don't know him from ROH know it's him coming out, and moves the "It's the final count down" to the front of the song for a big pop.
> 
> God if his music hit's like this at WM XXX, rise of valkyries cuts out, and "it's the final countdown" comes belting out. The pop would be legendary.


I love that version! Great find.


----------



## JamesK

I agree the version with flight of valkyries and Final Countdown is awesome...

If only we live a momment like this again i would mark the fuck out...


----------



## markedfordeath

that was a great moment indeed...i've watched that video a thousand times.


----------



## Screwball

Hopefully the streak of Bryan-getting-laid-out-to-close-the-show will stay alive tonight.


----------



## Srdjan99

Daniel Bryan is truly the G.O.A.T


----------



## #Mark

JamesK said:


> I agree the version with flight of valkyries and Final Countdown is awesome...
> 
> If only we live a momment like this again i would mark the fuck out...


This video brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Johnno3k

*Daniel Cena!*

Idk if anyone else has noticed, but with John Cena out Bryan has taken over his role. AKA 5 moves of doom, smiling every week even though he gets beat down. I know people love Bryan, but it's just Cena in a smaller body. The one exception is that one is an entertainer while the other is a wrestler.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust

*Re: Daniel Cena!*

Idk if you have noticed, but this has been posted multiple times already.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Daniel Cena!*

plz close this thread. He has been getting his ass kicked weekly and he does show up on SD too which Cena rarely does. He smiles because he has been booked as a goofy yet amazing wrestler. And every main eventer has their own "5 moves of doom"


----------



## BigDLangston

*Re: Daniel Cena!*

Another comparison thread. What a surprise.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Daniel Cena!*

lol at people comparing Bryan to Cena fpalm


----------



## Johnno3k

*Re: Daniel Cena!*

SOrry missed it! Close please.


----------



## dreamchord

*Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

Way too oversized for his nimble frame. I can't see him ever winning this title again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

Agree. It looks right in his hands, without a doubt.

:yes


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

the OP is a troll..can't see him winning it again? then you don't get the storyline. After tonight's reception, I think its clear to Triple H and Vince, that D Bry is the future.....that reception was killer.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Awesome crowd tonight, huge pops for Bryan.


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

I was thinking the opposite :lol


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



markedfordeath said:


> the OP is a troll..can't see him winning it again? then you don't get the storyline. After tonight's reception, I think its clear to Triple H and Vince, that D Bry is the future.....that reception was killer.


Nah. Seems like he's playing second fiddle to Big Show in this storyline to me, but I'm not a biased Bryan mark so I can see more clearly. They'll feed him to Orton before he moves onto the bigger matches with Show/Punk/Cena


----------



## markedfordeath

i mean after tonight's reception, how can they not eventually give him the title back?


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

He should shave.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

how much do you want to bet that won't happen?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



dreamchord said:


> Nah. Seems like he's playing second fiddle to Big Show in this storyline to me, but I'm not a biased Bryan mark so I can see more clearly. They'll feed him to Orton before he moves onto the bigger matches with Show/Punk/Cena


Yep. Beating Cena clean = playing 2nd fiddle to the Big Show. Clearly.

:vince5


----------



## Chicago Warrior

markedfordeath said:


> i mean after tonight's reception, how can they not eventually give him the title back?


They will, it's just a matter of time, technically he already broke that WWE title barrier and WWE can give him a proper reign soon.


----------



## Screwball

So, the streak was broken tonight how about the Bryan-yelling-yes-to-close-the-show streak?


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

Mods need to clean this place up. Too many redundant threads being made lately.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

second fiddle to the Big Show? ha ha oh yeah, the deafening Big Show chants make the earth shake...everyone doesn't like him after last week.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

The belt was constructed for 'A' players, afterall it is what's best for business :HHH2


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



markedfordeath said:


> second fiddle to the Big Show? ha ha oh yeah, the deafening Big Show chants make the earth shake...everyone doesn't like him after last week.


Not talking about the crowd chants :fpalm

Evidently Bryan's pops are bigger than Show's. I'm talking about the storyline. The focus is on Big Show more than Bryan, for better or worse. Jesus christ, where does this fangirlism end with the Bryan marks :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

With some of the way you guys are posting mindlessly about this storyline, some of you wish Bryan WAS Cena. So...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

Funny, since Daniel Bryan looks like a more believable WWE champion than, say, David Flair?


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



dreamchord said:


> Nah. *Seems like he's playing second fiddle to Big Show in this storyline *to me, but I'm not a biased Bryan mark so I can see more clearly. They'll feed him to Orton before he moves onto the bigger matches with Show/Punk/Cena


:lol


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

Like it or hate it, he's winning the title at noc or at the next ppv, surely.


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Funny, since Daniel Bryan looks like a more believable WWE champion than, say, David Flair?


When did I say I wanted David Flair to be WWE champion?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



dreamchord said:


> When did I say I wanted David Flair to be WWE champion?


Woosh.


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Like it or hate it, he's winning the title at noc or at the next ppv, surely.


Just no :lol

I know you Bryan marks love your guy so much, but you really need to take off the rose-tinted glasses. It's evident to any wrestling fan that Orton isn't dropping this belt anytime soon, Bryan fan or not. Guy is being booked to look weak as hell, while Big Show is the top KAYFABE face right now. Kayfabe being the keyword, before all you marks get on my case.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



dreamchord said:


> Way too oversized for his nimble frame. I can't see him ever winning this title again.


Sup, Big Kev?


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



dreamchord said:


> Just no :lol
> 
> I know you Bryan marks love your guy so much, but you really need to take off the rose-tinted glasses. It's evident to any wrestling fan that Orton isn't dropping this belt anytime soon, Bryan fan or not. Guy is being booked to look weak as hell, while Big Show is the top KAYFABE face right now. Kayfabe being the keyword, before all you marks get on my case.


I agree. At most Bryan will hold the title from one PPV to the next but other than that he's just filler for Orton while the WWE build the Show angle more, wait for Punk to be done with Axel/Heyman or Cena to return from the injury.


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



AntMan said:


> Sup, Big Kev?


Implying I don't like Bryan, when I do. I just think this belt is too big for him, it looks ridiculous compared to his frame. The old WWE title would have looked a little bit better, but this one is pretty big


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



markedfordeath said:


> the OP is a troll..can't see him winning it again? then you don't get the storyline. After tonight's reception, I think its clear to Triple H and Vince, that D Bry is the future.....that reception was killer.


Weren't you the one complaining earlier today because you thought Triple H was burying Bryan, and that it was so unfair?

Either he's getting buried or he's the future, make up your mind.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



dreamchord said:


> Implying I don't like Bryan, when I do. I just think this belt is too big for him, it looks ridiculous compared to his frame. The old WWE title would have looked a little bit better, but this one is pretty big


What does that have to do with him holding the title? Benoit and Rey held the WHC, which is bigger. Hell, Bryan himself held the WHC,


----------



## dreamchord

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

The WHC is nowhere near as big :lol Maybe you're confusing the old version of the WHC from WCW which was much bigger than WWE's imitation


----------



## markedfordeath

i think Bryan is going to win the belt eventually and then hold it for like six months..wouldn't make sense if he only kept it for a short while. I thought they were burying him until I saw the ending to Raw, now i'm convinced otherwise.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



dreamchord said:


> The WHC is nowhere near as big :lol Maybe you're confusing the old version of the WHC from WCW which was much bigger than WWE's imitation


It still doesn't say anything with regards to Bryan holding the title again. It anything it says WWE are stupid for going with that size. Smaller guys holding the top title has become far more common than in 2005.


----------



## THANOS

BIG E WINNING said:


> With some of the way you guys are posting mindlessly about this storyline, some of you wish Bryan WAS Cena. So...


I really hope Bryan doesn't win the title at NOC. I'd actually be really let down if they go that direction. I want him to get screwed for a couple more months, but they should try and do it creatively from here on out, and have half of the next 2 ppvs' builds end with Bryan getting laid out, and the other half with him doing creative things to "get at" the corporation. I don't necessarily need to see him driving down a vegan milk truck to the ring :lol, but I'd like to see creative things of that nature in the next two months, leading to Bryan's eventual Title Win at either HIAC or Survivor Series.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



dreamchord said:


> Just no :lol
> 
> I know you Bryan marks love your guy so much, but you really need to take off the rose-tinted glasses. It's evident to any wrestling fan that Orton isn't dropping this belt anytime soon, Bryan fan or not. Guy is being booked to look weak as hell, while Big Show is the top KAYFABE face right now. Kayfabe being the keyword, before all you marks get on my case.


Oh boy are you in for a surprise then :lmao. I suggest not being on roof tops in the next few months, because it seems that you're destined to be upset and I don't want you to get a little froggy on us .


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

You have human trash David Flair in your avi, therefore your argument is invalid.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

Bryan will never be anything more than a transitional 1-2 month champion if that. He might win at Survivor Series and hold the belt until the Royal Rumble if he's lucky, but a returning Cena or Orton will win it back and hold it until Wrestlemania. If Punk wasn't already in the Heyman storyline I have a feeling Bryan wouldn't even be getting this push and rightfully so.


----------



## RKO 4life

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

Why is Orton feuding with this little boy?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*

Can't wait till DB takes the title off Orton. Randy is stuck with his midcard matches while DB is having great matches ending Raw, DB needs someone on his level to make this feud bigger. Since the title is HHH's and Orton is just hold it they should just do DB vs HHH for the title.



Spoiler



:troll


----------



## RKO 4life

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



SoupBro said:


> Can't wait till DB takes the title off Orton. Randy is stuck with his midcard matches while DB is having great matches ending Raw, DB needs someone on his level to make this feud bigger. Since the title is HHH's and Orton is just hold it they should just do DB vs HHH for the title.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


Us Orton fans are laughing having fun with Orton being champion. While Bryan is taken a back set to Big Show lol. 

Think Orton is losing that belt? hahaha.


----------



## Pentegarn

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



dreamchord said:


> Just no :lol
> 
> I know you Bryan marks love your guy so much, but you really need to take off the rose-tinted glasses. It's evident to any wrestling fan that Orton isn't dropping this belt anytime soon, Bryan fan or not. Guy is being booked to look weak as hell, while Big Show is the top KAYFABE face right now. Kayfabe being the keyword, before all you marks get on my case.


Me and my less than 10 posts want to know....

What the crap are you talking about? Are you even watching the same show as the rest of us?

There's so many obvious tropes you have missed it isn't even funny. Ones that aren't even original I might add.

-Big Show as the 'bad guy' about to save the hero because there's still good in him (Return of the Jedi)
-The overmatched underdog takes a beating and wins the rematch (Rocky II)
-Everyone is afraid to help the hero, he goes on to fight alone, and at the last minute, someone helps him just enough to save the day (High Noon)
-The bullied beats the bully after a long period of beatings (3 o'clock High, My Bodyguard)
-The horrible boss gets his comeuppance (dozens of example, many of them in the WWE itself)

Now that said, there's a small chance they go with a swerve but use a trick they already used by having Cody Rhodes show up, only to betray Bryan because HHH gave him an iron clad contract ala Big Show in the Cena vs. Big Johnny match. But I think that would be a gigantic mistake (one even their clueless writers can see), so odds are low on that one.



RKO 4life said:


> Think Orton is losing that belt? hahaha.


He'll have it until he gets that 3rd strike in the substance abuse policy, so a couple days tops


----------



## Duke Silver

Bryan has been on such a role since Summerslam (way before that as well). Great reaction from the Toronto crowd, and another good main event match. It was brilliant to see Bryan win one of the little battles, ending Raw by knocking Orton cold. The Busaiku Knee is such a tremendous impact finisher. The way the camera cut, I didn't even see it coming.

Looking forward to seeing what Bryan and Orton can do together on Sunday. Expecting better than their TV series.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Might have already been answered but I cba to read through 170 pages. What's with that white cloth he brings to the ring?


----------



## Marrow

Sandow4President said:


> Might have already been answered but I cba to read through 170 pages. What's with that white cloth he brings to the ring?


It's a rally-towel, presumably to capitalise on Ricky Ortiz's phenomenal success and shift some extra merch.


----------



## Jammy

Sandow4President said:


> Might have already been answered but I cba to read through 170 pages. What's with that white cloth he brings to the ring?


Merch they asked him to peddle.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



RKO 4life said:


> Us Orton fans are laughing having fun with Orton being champion. While Bryan is taken a back set to Big Show lol.
> 
> Think Orton is losing that belt? hahaha.


Taking a backseat to Big Show yet still maineventing every Raw while Orton is in the middle of the show fighting midcarders :hmm: 

Of course Bryan won't win at NOC because its way to early. If anyone think DB should win it this fast they are crazy, this storyline still has lots of life.


----------



## Marrow

*Re: Bryan looks like a kid holding a toy when he holds the belt up*



SoupBro said:


> Taking a backseat to Big Show yet still maineventing every Raw while Orton is in the middle of the show fighting midcarders :hmm:
> 
> Of course Bryan won't win at NOC because its way to early. If anyone think DB should win it this fast they are crazy, this storyline still has lots of life.


Bryan's been main-eventing every Raw_ and _Smackdown since Summerslam, which has definitely gone a long way to establishing him as a top guy.

And I agree about NOC not being the end of the feud - we're going to see some sort of screwy finish involving Show intentionally or accidentally costing Bryan the match, followed by Bryan/Orton/Show at Battleground and Bryan/Orton in the HIAC with Bryan finally getting the title to close the feud.

Where they go post-HIAC is anyone's guess, but if anyone thinks Bryan/Orton is ending conclusively at NOC, they're probably underestimating how much steam the Corporation angle still has.


----------



## Mqwar

*Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

Seriously Bryan? For four weeks straight the evil power-hungry corporate boss and his cronies beat the piss outta you and leave you lying in the ring, and yet the very next week you gonna come out with a smile and happy as ever face? Whatever happened to underdog selling the bullying, the abuse and his frustration to build an angle? 

We all bitch about Cena's lack of selling of his beatings, but are we really going to excuse this just because Bryan is a IWC darling?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

or he shows as Cena does that they stand above shit like bullyin? It´s a great message to everyone in my book.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

Clearly you have never risen above hate.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

Another Bryan thread, omg it's here. The backlash and hate of DB has begun :faint:


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

He's got a 0 eBay rating. He never sells anything


----------



## faceface

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

I'd rather he smile than cry, although I'd have said the same about Cena. Smiling is a very accurate reflection of what some people would do in those situations, especially the type of person who would, in a kayfabe world, become a professional wrestler. To smile in the face of adversity is a much bigger fuck you than any "fuck you" could ever be. It's a sign of resilience and of rebellion, an expression of just how unwilling you are to let them feel like they have the upper hand.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

That's how winning is done bitch.


----------



## CurryKingDH

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

I would like him to be a little bit more pissed off. Smiley faces annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

I'd like to see some fire from Bryan. Instead of this happy-go-lucky "aww shucks" persona, grow a set and stand up for yourself. Seven shows in a row of Orton standing over you, yet you still insist on smiling and doing the "yes" chant. Aren't these writers supposed to be from Hollywood? Da fuq?


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

The IWC Bryan Backlash will begin when Cena returns and they're tag team partners having comedy skits and burying Shield/Corp.


----------



## Lilou

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

It shows that he believes in himself enough to not collapse in self pity. He has said on an almost weekly basis that he believes he can win the title, and that nothing will get him to back down, so why would he come out and show that they're breaking down his walls?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

I'm enjoying this angle but yeah, I wish he was more serious every week as he comes out. They keep beating him down but he just shrugs it off and smiles or cracks jokes the week after. Too much Cena like.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

Well he has his rematch and is maintaining a positive attitude. Right now, I'd say it's fine. After Night of Champions, if he doesn't win then that's when he should start going mental because he's going to get screwed over and technically that's his chance gone so that's when the smiling gets a bit OTT for me.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

nobody does prolonged selling anymore. people sell the move when it happens then that fish memory kicks in. i think cena may be to blame for this. johnny is the king of selling. scooters, neck braces, that's what it's all about.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

they are selling it. They are telling the kids that watch to just smile about the bullyin and stand over the bullies in school etc.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*

Read that title in Radio Raheem's voice.

As far as him not selling the feud, I would like it if he wasnt so happy all the time either considering the situation he's currently in. But it's a minor flaw in this storyline and I'm not about to trip over it.

It's not that big a deal.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*



SoupBro said:


> Another Bryan thread, omg it's here. The backlash and hate of DB has begun :faint:


It was bound to happen.

IWC loves the Underdog. Hates anyone that gets pushed.


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*



Lilou said:


> It shows that he believes in himself enough to not collapse in self pity. He has said on an almost weekly basis that he believes he can win the title, and that nothing will get him to back down, *so why would he come out and show that they're breaking down his walls?*


Because it's good character development, as opposed to the lame Cena-like direction they are giving his character now.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*



Stroker Ace said:


> Read that title in Radio Raheem's voice.


"D, motherfucker, D! Learn to speak English first, alright? D!"

That's a classic. :lmao


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Sell Mf*cker Sell!*



corporation2.0 said:


> Because it's good character development, as opposed to the lame Cena-like direction they are giving his character now.


Let me make sure I got this right..of all the things wrong with the storyline, that Bryan is carrying on his back week in and week out..things like Cripple H emasculating the face roster like they're all so worthless they can't find work elsewhere, them creating a ridiculous reason for Big Show like money issues for him having no backbone, Kofi Kingston on Smackdown looking like he wanted to stutter instead of defend himself, Orton still getting no heat except for a few girls halfway screaming, the Shield endings being ultra predictable..all of these issues and Bryan "smiling" is your crux? It's just tearing you up inside. As if you don't listen to the content of his promos and act like you can't hear one word he's saying? Did he not admit to not giving up and getting his ass kicked? WTF is Cena like about that? When the fuck has that troll Cena ever since he got booed out of arenas back in October 2005 came out and sold for an opponent like that? WTF. Cena doesn't even get laid out consistently..he always got payback the next week, got heel title rematches against Mysterio after he won the title earlier, got fired by Barrett and the Nexus at Survivor Series and he was back the next week..no selling and burying Gabriel, Barrett, and Nexus in record time.

You don't know how to interpret what you're watching. Daniel Bryan is the MVP of this entire storyline. It wouldn't work without him. It wouldn't have legs and would die a hilarious death of doom if not for his character being this hot and him carring every single person he interacts with on the mic..being it Stephanie to Big Show to Levasque. 

All of this stupid threads about HHH doing good "heel work" because he's burying the roster and telling comedy one liners like he's trying to be a cool heel like the NwO of old? No. Orton is used as his sidepiece and doesn't really even talk. HHH was the one going back and forth with Bryan and Edge while Orton didn't say jack shit. That's the problem and that will always be the problem if you want progression on this storyline.


----------



## Mqwar

> HHH was the one going back and forth with Bryan and Edge while Orton didn't say jack shit. That's the problem and that will always be the problem if you want progression on this storyline.


Yes, HHH does the talking(partly because orton isn't that good on the mic) but he aint getting in the ring unless its wrestlemania. So every ppv until Mania, its going to be Randy Orton main eventing as the champion. There is no problem here, HHH is acting sorta as a manager right now, and wrestling in the ring always trumps mic work.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan is actually good on the mic..they're not giving him freedom in the WWE....but when he has no script he's amazing....


----------



## AthenaMark

Of course he's not getting in the ring and he's not selling the PPV either. Like I said...he's part of the fucking problem. If Blandy is that bad on the mic, he shouldn't be champion. If you need a goofball to stand and hold the belt who can talk, just give it to Sandow.

And no mic work these days is why Punk is at his level..so mic work trumps anything. Good wrestling can get ovations in front of the right crowds but the days of putting getting over like Mysterio, Benoit, and Bryan over just being great in the ring? That isn't a sure thing. Cena and Punk are where they are because they tricked alot of fans on the mic.


----------



## markedfordeath

i think they gave the title to Orton just to be heelish, and be annoying by saying "this is the future of the WWE" and they're going backward by giving it to a guy that has been around awhile..they're just being heelish by not giving it to an up and comer....that's why Orton has it.


----------



## AthenaMark

Nah..youre thinking too hard. They don't want to pay someone else main event money which is why they once again ran to Blandy for another title reign out of the blue even though he's jobbed at two str8 WMs and has been putting over the likes of Christian, Miz, and Del Rio over and over again for nearly 3 years. That's the WWE. That's how they do things. They had the AUDACITY to put that news blip about people "needing" to step up now that Cena is down with injuries..."hey about you give a motherfucker a chance to step up?" They are burying Ziggler for no reason. They have SHITTED on the face roster to put over Cripple H like he's some fake Michael Corleone type. Ryback, for all his faults and limitations, would of been a BIG DEAL had he won that HIAC last year against Punk or at least, didn't lose until this summer. But they fucked that up. They wanted to fuck that up. They're not stupid. They can think of a MILLION ways to try to get Cena over to fans that despise and hate his guts but they can't push someone new like Cesaro or Ambroise in the main event position? It's BULLSHIT. Mind games. Political justification by the self important McMahon family of 2013. They are a shell of what they were creatively back in 2005.


----------



## markedfordeath

I agree with you..I also read that Vince hates how Triple H has ran this storyline, so apart of me thinks Bryan getting the upperhand last night was Triple H giving into Vince..and if thats the case, I want Vince running point on this storyline.


----------



## Starbuck

markedfordeath said:


> I agree with you..I also read that Vince hates how Triple H has ran this storyline, so apart of me thinks Bryan getting the upperhand last night was Triple H giving into Vince..and if thats the case, I want Vince running point on this storyline.


Your opinion on this legit changes every 2 minutes. I don't think you have a clue what the hell you want tbh. Jesus Christ, talk about a flip flopper.


----------



## KO Bossy

Starbuck said:


> Your opinion on this legit changes every 2 minutes. I don't think you have a clue what the hell you want tbh. Jesus Christ, talk about a flip flopper.


Starbuck has been eating his Bury-o's. God damn.

:HHH2 would be proud. You might even say this verbal ownage was best for business.


----------



## Bryan D.

> - Daniel Bryan is the latest WWE performer to pass 1 million followers on Twitter.


:dazzler


----------



## markedfordeath

how do you guys get those faces on here?


----------



## DOPA

:yes :yes :yes :yes

The YES nation in full force on Twitter!

In all seriousness though, great stuff for Bryan.


----------



## Jammy

Bryan is late to the party, not surprising since he hardly uses his Twitter. Not the best person to follow, really.


----------



## checkcola

He's not that active on twitter.


----------



## markedfordeath

I thought by now there would be a lot of backlash as to Bryan having the top spot at the moment but nobody really seems bothered by it..maybe its because there is finally a temporary change and more of the other guys are being used too.....I look at twitter and all of the wrestling sites and nobody is complaining that Bryan is at the top, guess he's well respected.


----------



## CodyBrandi

Even though he is top face I still think his booking sucked. He is not taking the beatings seriously at all. He should be more intense and angry and constantly trying to attack Randy and the Shield every chance he gets.


----------



## markedfordeath

he explained it last night....yeah he's being beaten down, but that won't stop him from beating Orton...


----------



## World's Best

DANIEL BRYAN'S BEST PROMO EVER. OH YES!











Also, Punk GOATing in ROH. Just had to throw that in there. #ChampIsHere #BITW


----------



## RebelArch86

here's the link

http://imgur.com/cx8UlRK

D Bry fans will enjoy this


----------



## THANOS

RebelArch86 said:


> here's the link
> 
> http://imgur.com/cx8UlRK
> 
> D Bry fans will enjoy this


Lmao I don't ever remember seeing him do that before but it was hilarious.


----------



## markedfordeath

i wonder if him and Kidd talked about that spot before the match, and I wonder what Vince thought of it lol


----------



## checkcola

This thread needs to be bumped. 

I actually just wish Bryan would win the title tonight and then they'd line up heels for Bryan to defend against, starting with the Ryback. I know it won't happen, ah well.


----------



## RandomLurker

Nice interview by Jericho. Starts talking about Daniel Bryan at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2ZMe3CSo1E&t=20m0s

But great interview all in all, especially the part about kayfabe and the new reality.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wish Bryan would win today because it would be unexpected. As it stands, Big Show will probably cause him to lose. If that is WWE's plan, they would be better suited to do in on a live Raw with millions of more viewers than a ppv.


----------



## AthenaMark

Let's see..Bryan will have Blandy beat. Someone is gonna get Blandy off the hook..the whole storyline revolves around no one being able to stop Bryan man to man in a match. So that's the hook...that's the gimmick.


----------



## markedfordeath

I like what Jericho said...he said that if you're being pushed that's because Vince likes you and he'll stop at nothing to make the guys he likes stars....


----------



## SpaceTraveller

I say Bryan wins and drops it off at HIAC. Not sure what they'll do after that.


----------



## RandomLurker

Lol the fuck? Well that was weird.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

Quick count for Daniel Bryan


----------



## dan the marino

Here I trusted WWE to not pull the trigger too soon. Build up to his big victory, dare I dream to say at Wrestlemania. But hey let's just pull the trigger on the very next ppv, that's good too I guess. 

Hopefully Triple H makes the right call and voids the win, what with the fast count and all, tomorrow night. It'd be what's best for business. :HHH2 Make his eventual win mean something.


----------



## Duke Silver

I was just waiting for Triple H to come out and spoil the party due to that fast count.

Surprised they put the belt on him again so soon (probably stripped tomorrow), but hey, I'll always be happy to see D-Bry holding the WWE Championship.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Stripped tomorrow, that PPV was fucking garbage, but that was the best possible way to the main event.


----------



## World's Best

Come on guys, you remember the look that HHH gave Randy Orton after HHH expressing doubts on whether or not Orton was dedicated or deserved to be the face. He made sure there would be ZERO interference, but that didn't mean that he couldn't have planted a ref to "screw" (kayfabe) Orton. Recall, he smirked as a hesitant Orton walked away from their little conversation.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bryan beats Cena and Orton is two consectutive ppv's clean. He's the fucking GOAT. If that isn't passing the torch then i don't know what is.


----------



## THANOS

Well...I suppose I'm happy Bryan is now the champion, but I really think they rushed the hell out of this storyline. As mentioned, he should have won the title at Survivor Series or Hell In A Cell, not the very next ppv after the corporation was formed. I guess that's why they had him get beat down so many times the past few weeks? It was a great main event for sure, but this entire ppv felt weird and uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## SubZero3:16

World's Best said:


> Come on guys, you remember the look that HHH gave Randy Orton after HHH expressing doubts on whether or not Orton was dedicated or deserved to be the face. He made sure there would be ZERO interference, but that didn't mean that he couldn't have planted a ref to "screw" (kayfabe) Orton. Recall, he smirked as a hesitant Orton walked away from their little conversation.


Yup. Triple H is looking out for what's best for Triple H. Remember what he said after Summerslam, the WWE title belongs to him.


----------



## imthemountie

Agreed it's too soon. This would make the whole cash-in, HHH turn, and formation of the new corporation pretty much irrelevant and senseless. Definitely expect Orton to be champ again tomorrow night.


----------



## Londrick

Bryan's champ again?!


----------



## birthday_massacre

THANOS said:


> Well...I suppose I'm happy Bryan is now the champion, but I really think they rushed the hell out of this storyline. As mentioned, he should have won the title at Survivor Series or Hell In A Cell, not the very next ppv after the corporation was formed. I guess that's why they had him get beat down so many times the past few weeks? It was a great main event for sure, but this entire ppv felt weird and uncomfortable to watch.


He will be stripped of the title tomorrow like it never happened, the three count was rushed just like the whole PPV was


----------



## RandomLurker

Happy for Bryan winning but everything kinda felt...meh. Then again the PPV was lolzy.


----------



## RatedR10

Didn't watch but heard about the fast count ending. The fact that Bryan walked out as champion isn't good. He's already a two time WWE Champion and neither of those reigns will have lasted longer than a day if they strip him of it tomorrow. If WWE continues that trend, the reaction when he really does win the title (if that actually happens) won't be as big as it should be. The fans will be thinking 'OK, who's out to screw him next?' IMO, he shouldn't have 'won' the WWE Championship until he was about to have a legit reign/the feud was about to end.


----------



## ecabney

Orton aint getting shit back. It'll be Bryan/HHH moving because Orton is a failure lackey


----------



## Fatcat

People do realize that the WWE probably considers a match with Triple H the payoff to the feud, not Bryan winning the title.


----------



## JasonLives

Even if Triple H reverses the decision. It doesnt make much sense for him too keep Orton. Since his whole thing was for Orton to prove himself, he sure didnt. 

If you want something done, you better do it yourself!


----------



## Londrick

Can't wait for his GOATface side plates for the WWE title.


----------



## #Mark

Bryan's getting the title stripped from him. They just didn't want to make him lay down on PPV since he'll probably lose a couple more times in the next few months in some screwy fashion. The last month would be a complete waste if they just put the belt back on Bryan.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Fatcat said:


> People do realize that the WWE probably considers a match with Triple H the payoff to the feud, not Bryan winning the title.


Since Daniel Bryan has HBK in his corner, HHH will listen to HBK.

THe payoff will be DB winning the title. if you really want to have payoff then just have HHH strip DB of the title and HHH can put the title on himself.

Then let DB win the title from HHH


----------



## Omega_VIK

Yeah, they should have waited till the next ppv or two to give Bryan title, but you know, I'm still happy and marked regardless


----------



## birthday_massacre

JasonLives said:


> Even if Triple H reverses the decision. It doesnt make much sense for him too keep Orton. Since his whole thing was for Orton to prove himself, he sure didnt.
> 
> If you want something done, you better do it yourself!


Maybe HHH puts it on himself


----------



## ejc8710

Daniel Bryan vs Triple h at Hell In A Cell for the title!!!!


----------



## markedfordeath

could this finish be the result of another Orton failed drug test? lol


----------



## satyre

Prediction: Daniel Bryan will be stripped of the title tomorrow on Raw because of the referee's wooziness and awkward count. The title will go back to Orton.


----------



## markedfordeath

that would be perfect because Bryan would have no more rematches...so he'd be starting over again.


----------



## markedfordeath

how fucked up would it be if he got stripped tomorrow night and then never got a title shot again for the rest of his career and he could call himself a two time champion but with lousy reigns...that would be messed up.


----------



## Chingo Bling

I'm pretty sure Cena will ref the next title match.


----------



## Eulonzo

http://www.tout.com/m/l4k45q
"No, I gotta get ready for Monday Night RAW tomorrow, so I'm going to be in bed early, I've got media in the morning," Bryan replied. "I'm ready for them to throw whatever they got at me tomorrow, I know they don't want me to be WWE Champion."


----------



## Londrick

IMO, with Bryan winning the title back I thin it's gonna add more to the angle. I think HHH is gonna start throwing everyone at GOAT hoping for him to lose the title only for him to beat everyone. Then HHH realizes it's time to take the business suit off and put on the wrestling gear and we get HHH vs Bryan.


----------



## ejc8710

I will Agree with most on here they should have waited to put the belt back on Daniel why do it at a PPV that is not gonna have a high buyrate if you factor in last nights fight and football coming back.


----------



## markedfordeath

then Triple H loses too lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dunmer said:


> IMO, with Bryan winning the title back I thin it's gonna add more to the angle. I think HHH is gonna start throwing everyone at GOAT hoping for him to lose the title only for him to beat everyone. Then HHH realizes it's time to take the business suit off and put on the wrestling gear and we get HHH vs Bryan.


I agree with this. I can see HHH cut a promo where he says "My lapdog Orton couldnt put you down, Daniel Bryan, now you gotta face the big dog"


----------



## PGSucks

Eulonzo said:


> http://www.tout.com/m/l4k45q
> "No, I gotta get ready for Monday Night RAW tomorrow, so I'm going to be in bed early, I've got media in the morning," Bryan replied. "I'm ready for them to throw whatever they got at me tomorrow, I know they don't want me to be WWE Champion."


They still care about that Tout stuff? :lol

Looking forward to where this storyline goes tomorrow night. If handled even halfway properly, tomorrow night's RAW will be much more entertaining than tonight.


----------



## THANOS

Best4Bidness said:


> I agree with this. I can see HHH cut a promo where he says "My lapdog Orton couldnt put you down, Daniel Bryan, now you gotta face the big dog"


I'm not even a big fan of Orton, or at least haven't been until recently, but even I know that doing that would effectively bury Orton forever. That would be the worst thing they could do to Orton's credibility after weakening him substantially last night.


----------



## markedfordeath

where does Orton go from here? you can't turn him face back!


----------



## mumbo230

THANOS said:


> I'm not even a big fan of Orton, or at least haven't been until recently, but even I know that doing that would effectively bury Orton forever. That would be the worst thing they could do to Orton's credibility after weakening him substantially last night.


I don't think they really care about Orton's credibility anymore. He was basically upper midcard the last two years. He's injury-prone and he's a wellness policy suspension liability on two strikes. I think they've officially given up on him as a true blue top guy.

But yeah, I definitely think we'll see Orton vs. Bryan for the next two PPVs, culminating inside the Cell at the HIAC PPV, with corporate throwing everything but the kitchen sink at Bryan. After Bryan overcomes that, we're probably seeing Bryan vs. Triple H himself at Survivor Series.


----------



## #Mark

I would like for Orton/Bryan to continue. Orton's been fantastic as of late and is putting on some stellar matches on RAW and Smackdown. It'd be dumb to drop Orton down the card when he's doing some of the best work in the entire company and when they're so short on star power. Their much better off continuing Orton/Bryan till at least BattleGround.


----------



## Happenstan

RatedR10 said:


> Didn't watch but heard about the fast count ending. The fact that Bryan walked out as champion isn't good. *He's already a two time WWE Champion and neither of those reigns will have lasted longer than a day if they strip him of it tomorrow.*


Mick Foley aka Mankind says hi at 20 days.

This will be the start of the belt flipping back and forth between Orton and Bryan IMO to make both guys look like equals. It happened in the Mcmahon-Helmsley era with HHH and Rock, in 1999 with Rock and Mankind and in 2009 with Orton and Cena. Every PPV the title would go back and forth. I expect the same until December or January when the Corp breaks apart and Vince vs HHH begins again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> I'm not even a big fan of Orton, or at least haven't been until recently, but even I know that doing that would effectively bury Orton forever. That would be the worst thing they could do to Orton's credibility after weakening him substantially last night.


I agree that would bury Orton. I wouldnt book it that way, but it would fit the character of the buryer in chief HHH. I could see HHH saying something like that right after he had The Shield punish Orton for his lack of success. Of course, turning Orton face so soon after his long awaited heel turn, would be dumb and bad for business. Hasnt stopped WWE from doing dumb things before.


----------



## Portugoose

Why wait until after Cena returns to try to give the WWE championship to Bryan? 

Tonight was the biggest and most logical chance for Bryan to win the championship and capture the kid audience that's currently available now that Cena's out. 

If Bryan lost tonight, Triple H would have no reason to give him any shot to have a shot at the title. In what scenario would Triple H realistically give Bryan a title match at Battleground, Hell In a Cell, Survivor Series, or TLC? 

What kind of storyline would Bryan be involved in if he lost, btw? How could there be a chase if he realistically would not have had a chance to chase in the first place?

If Triple H thought Randy Orton was "Best for Business", he could just have Orton face a member of the Shield every PPV and do this:


----------



## markedfordeath

how crazy would it be if they turned Bryan heel? that would probably be the worst business decision of all time.


----------



## Happenstan

markedfordeath said:


> how crazy would it be if they turned Bryan heel? that would probably be the worst business decision of all time.


That's not happening.


----------



## markedfordeath

why do you think they had him win tonight so soon? to make it unexpected? nobody bought this PPV and they know that, so why would he win at a very lowly PPV? that sucks..nobody got to see it.


----------



## Happenstan

markedfordeath said:


> why do you think they had him win tonight so soon? to make it unexpected? nobody bought this PPV and they know that, so why would he win at a very lowly PPV? that sucks..nobody got to see it.


Answered above. They are gonna trade the belt back and forth per PPV until the Corp ultimately ends in Dec, or Jan and HHH/Vince re-starts. IMO, of course.


----------



## markedfordeath

do you think Bryan will continue to be a top guy? or they're just giving him his due now and then moving on?


----------



## AyrshireBlue

I'm a Bryan fan but something about this finish just don't seem right. 

It's far too soon to put the belt back on Bryan. I didn't think he'd be getting it back until at least Survivor Series. 

I am intrigued now though to see how this all pans out. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan

markedfordeath said:


> do you think Bryan will continue to be a top guy? or they're just giving him his due now and then moving on?


New and permanent #2 behind Cena. Could knock Cena off his throne given the ratings he's pulling and the merch he's selling but I doubt WWE would ever truly allow that. Cena is a PR God-send. WWE won't give that up until absolutely necessary.


----------



## markedfordeath

but have you noticed they've been having Bryan have more interviews with news outlets and doing more charity work? hmmm


----------



## Happenstan

markedfordeath said:


> but have you noticed they've been having Bryan have more interviews with news outlets and doing more charity work? hmmm


Of course they have, but he won't replace Cena at that. Cena is a Make-A-Wish machine and good on him for doing that.

You know it just occurred to me that Bryan is now tied with Punk on WWE title wins. 2 each. 

WHC (The belt that doesn't matter anymore apparently) title wins has Punk at 3 and Bryan at 1.


----------



## sesshomaru

AyrshireBlue said:


> I'm a Bryan fan but something about this finish just don't seem right.
> 
> It's far too soon to put the belt back on Bryan. I didn't think he'd be getting it back until at least Survivor Series.
> 
> I am intrigued now though to see how this all pans out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


As long as The Corperation screws him out of it tomarrow, that it would show that he's a force to be rekoned with and they have to cheat to get it back.

They should've had an HHH/Orton segment where Orton underestimates Bryan and tells the Corperation to stay back. Then it would make sense tomarrow for HHH to reasert control and take back the title.

Though I think WWE's just fasttracking everything as usual.


----------



## markedfordeath

i guarantee that Bryan will out draw Punk in his career.....


----------



## Happenstan

sesshomaru said:


> As long as The Corperation screws him out of it tomarrow, that it would show that he's a force to be rekoned with and they have to cheat to get it back.
> 
> They should've had an HHH/Orton segment where Orton underestimates Bryan and tells the Corperation to stay back. Then it would make sense tomarrow for HHH to reasert control and take back the title.
> 
> *Though I think WWE's just fasttracking everything as usual.*


Agreed. My guess is because they have HHH/Vince at Mania in their minds and know they will have to start pushing that story line as early as January. Since they are unwilling to break that match they have to speed through the Corp story IMO.


----------



## markedfordeath

how can you speed through something so awesome? i mean they're getting people interested, what can top it? they must have something epic planned!


----------



## #Mark

Putting the angle on Smackdown made one month of storyline feel like two. They're definitely hot-shotting the angle cause that's what they do best.


----------



## markedfordeath

hey its cool, let's just see where him as champion leads..maybe the regime continues to feud with him..they'd have to at this point, Triple H still runs fear through the locker room.


----------



## Duke Silver

I have mixed feelings on the matter. I think there's a case to be made for both sides of the story. I have to say, I wasn't completely satisfied seeing Bryan win the belt last night due to the fast count. There was an incredible weight hanging over the situation. Every last person in the arena had to think that Triple H would come out and strip Bryan of the title right then and there. It made the moment harder to enjoy, because it felt like it would be taken away at any second.

On the on hand, Bryan is boiling hot right now. The corporation storyline has a lot of room to grow, but you really want to make sure that Bryan is cemented as soon as possible. If you hold off on that big title win until Mania, chances are they'll have to move Bryan down the card at some point between now and then. How do you ensure that you keep Bryan at his boiling point when he's not the central focus? Winning the Rumble would be a very easy solution. 

On the other hand, having Bryan win the title twice and being screwed out of it on both occasions could dilute the eventual BIG TIME feel of Bryan finally winning the title. If he keeps winning the belt and getting screwed out of it, what's to stop anyone from thinking that his real win won't be another screwjob? 

I'd be very surprised if Bryan wasn't stripped of the title on Raw. Which will probably give Triple H even more heat, but it could damage that eventual moment of Bryan winning the WWE Championship, which should feel similar to Benoit's WMXX ending.. however, realistically, it can't be that moment anymore.

But whatever, enough with the over-analyzation, I'm just gonna enjoy the ride.

Daniel Bryan, 2 time WWE Champion. :mark:


----------



## Bo Wyatt

sesshomaru said:


> Though I think WWE's just fasttracking everything as usual.



Nah, they are just doin their job to make Bryan a legit main eventer. If he loses matches and are involved in too many screw matches people will soon lose interest in the guy. Make him legit look awsome winning matches clean like this is a great way to make him look like a main event guy.
Screwing inbetween the matches doesnt hurt him as it would do if they did it in the matches.

Now he looks like the guy that is a legit awsome guy that they have to cheat off the belt.


----------



## validreasoning

if the continuation of the angle meant hhh opening every raw and sd with a long promo and every raw and sd closing with bryan getting beaten down then i am glad they hotshotted it because i could not take another month of that let alone 3-4 months like some here were hoping

the focus was moving further and further away from bryan and more and more on big show and hhh which was completely wrong, bryan is the future and the guy they should be building not big show and hhh

bryan should never have lost the wwe title at summerslam in the way he did, that was a incredible feel good moment that only comes around once every few years (austin winning at mania 14, foley winning first title, benoit eddie at mania 20). like meltzer stated google searches at the exact moment bryan won the title spiked to levels only seen for megastars of the highest order, by next night on raw his stock has fallen below ortons. its going to be very tough to build him back up to the level he was at just before and during the summerslam match


----------



## Quasi Juice

The focus is on Bryan and HHH right now while it should be on Bryan and Orton. Typical, this happened during the Summer of Punk too when the focus should have been on Punk and Cena and ended with the focus being on HHH and Nash. I don't buy all the "HHH buried this guy" stories and it's great he has so much influence now because he loves the business, loves actual wrestling and is making NXT into something special but fuck, there's definitely a side of him that loves that attention.


----------



## Starbuck

No cash in at Summerslam, Cena takes time off the next night, Orton doesn't turn, the McMahon's don't turn, Bryan gets his big moment and has no credible heels to work against, Bryan spends the rest of the year doing fuck all and everything that happens post Summerslam is your standard run of the mill babyface champion takes on all comers status quo. Yeah. Sounds great. I'd much rather that happened and they basically just replaced Cena with Bryan. That would be so much better than what we have now. Bryan vs. ADR. Bryan vs. Sandow. Bryan vs. Ryback. Bryan vs. all those amazing heels we have right now. That would have been so awesome for him, to go from working with Cena in the main event of Summerslam to working against Damien Sandow inside the cell. Damn, I'm getting really angry that didn't happen now. Must see TV for sure.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Starbuck said:


> No cash in at Summerslam, Cena takes time off the next night, Orton doesn't turn, the McMahon's don't turn, Bryan gets his big moment and has no credible heels to work against, Bryan spends the rest of the year doing fuck all and everything that happens post Summerslam is your standard run of the mill babyface champion takes on all comers status quo. Yeah. Sounds great. I'd much rather that happened and they basically just replaced Cena with Bryan. That would be so much better than what we have now. Bryan vs. ADR. Bryan vs. Sandow. Bryan vs. Ryback. Bryan vs. all those amazing heels we have right now. *That would have been so awesome for him, to go from working with Cena in the main event of Summerslam to working against Damien Sandow inside the cell.* Damn, I'm getting really angry that didn't happen now. Must see TV for sure.


Well... it would've been must-see TV for me.


----------



## Londrick

THANOS said:


> I'm not even a big fan of Orton, or at least haven't been until recently, but even I know that doing that would effectively bury Orton forever. That would be the worst thing they could do to Orton's credibility after weakening him substantially last night.


All the more reason to do it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

If they strip Bryan (and they probably will), he better start kicking some serious ass, or it's just the same old thing like since Summerslam.


----------



## Londrick

Bryan seems to be the Reign of Terror Slayer. First he ends Cena's reign now he ended Orton's.


----------



## Young Constanza

Slowhand said:


> If they strip Bryan (and they probably will), he better start kicking some serious ass, or it's just the same old thing like since Summerslam.


 Nope that would make too much sense, and more similar to how a real person would react. they'll have him come out and make sarcastic jokes


----------



## RFalcao

Bryan Danielson deserves all of this.


----------



## Starbuck

The Sandrone said:


> Well... it would've been must-see TV for me.


Eventually it will be a great program imo but right now? Nope. Bryan is still getting established himself and Sandow's nowhere near ready. In a few years I'll be all for it though. 



Slowhand said:


> If they strip Bryan (and they probably will), he better start kicking some serious ass, or it's just the same old thing like since Summerslam.


Agreed. I'd like to see Bryan start kicking some ass which should then lead to him taking harsher beatings too. This has been going on for a month now, the characters are settling into their roles. It's time to kick up the intensity, especially if Bryan gets robbed from the title again.


----------



## validreasoning

Starbuck said:


> No cash in at Summerslam, Cena takes time off the next night, Orton doesn't turn, the McMahon's don't turn, Bryan gets his big moment and has no credible heels to work against, Bryan spends the rest of the year doing fuck all and everything that happens post Summerslam is your standard run of the mill babyface champion takes on all comers status quo. Yeah. Sounds great. I'd much rather that happened and they basically just replaced Cena with Bryan. That would be so much better than what we have now. Bryan vs. ADR. Bryan vs. Sandow. Bryan vs. Ryback. Bryan vs. all those amazing heels we have right now. That would have been so awesome for him, to go from working with Cena in the main event of Summerslam to working against Damien Sandow inside the cell. Damn, I'm getting really angry that didn't happen now. Must see TV for sure.


you make it sound like the current storyline is the only way they could have gone when in reality wwe could have gone in a million different directions had they wanted. for one orton was teasing cashing in on bryan/cena for weeks before summerslam so feuding with adr or sandow who are tied up in the whc picture makes no sense, it was always clearly going to be orton

there was no need to ruin the moment at summerslam, it deflated the crowd and it deflated bryans momentum big time and it wasn't anything like the sheamus/bryan thing where fans were legit pissed at wwe and saw it as them trying to bury him and put del rio in his spot

orton could have cashed in next night on raw, he could have cashed in at noc. orton could have cashed in and failed and then blown his top and spend the next few weeks attacking bryan, again possibilities are endless. since summerslam we have gone from the show being built around cena and bryan to it being built around hhh and big show with bryan and orton playing second fiddle


----------



## Starbuck

validreasoning said:


> you make it sound like the current storyline is the only way they could have gone when in reality wwe could have gone in a million different directions had they wanted. for one orton was teasing cashing in on bryan/cena for weeks before summerslam so feuding with adr or sandow who are tied up in the whc picture makes no sense, it was always clearly going to be orton
> 
> there was no need to ruin the moment at summerslam, it deflated the crowd and it deflated bryans momentum big time and it wasn't anything like the sheamus/bryan thing where fans were legit pissed at wwe and saw it as them trying to bury him and put del rio in his spot
> 
> orton could have cashed in next night on raw, he could have cashed in at noc. orton could have cashed in and failed and then blown his top and spend the next few weeks attacking bryan, again possibilities are endless. since summerslam we have gone from the show being built around cena and bryan to it being built around hhh and big show with bryan and orton playing second fiddle


If they didn't involve the McMahon's in this story and they were 2 separate things then whatever Bryan did would get overshadowed because it's the McMahon's and they're going to push their storyline as the top thing on the show, especially with Cena gone. So if HHH didn't turn and the McMahon's weren't involved, that means it just becomes Bryan vs. heel Orton. That's it. That's all there is. Bryan wins at Summerslam and defends against Orton for a few PPV's. Then he runs through the rest of the midcard heels on Raw as the defending baby champion to round out the year. All this whining about him losing momentum is so silly. Summerslam was the culmination of the first big part of his story. No matter what happened after that he was going to lose momentum because there's nowhere to go from there but down, especially given the heel situation at the minute. After working the Orton program what is there for him? Working with nothing heels. That would have been great for all this momentum you're crying about. 

They chose Summerslam because it had the biggest potential to make an impact/pull together several plot devices and it did. Bryan became a super underdog babyface, Orton finally cashed in coming through on that story arc and it was the perfect scenario for HHH to turn with him. The fans are still behind him, massively so, and when they build to the big all or nothing title match for him I have no doubt he'll blow the roof off the place when he finally wins. Your precious momentum restored. 

The shows now are being built around the entire Corporation. There are multiple characters involved and multiple stories at play. Bryan isn't the only person reaping the benefits. If you'd honestly rather have a run of the mill face champion defends against all comers storyline then more power to you but I'm pretty sure that if you got anything that you're talking about in your post you'd still find something to complain about, such is the way with most people here. Complain, complain, complain, get what you want and then complain some more.


----------



## Loudness

The finish was pretty anti-climatic. I was sure Orton would win with a screwy finish. I don't mind that Bryan won, but I think they blew their load too fast on him and Orton got pretty much downgraded to Upper-Midcard Level. Truth be told, even as the WWE Champion Orton played the 3rd wheel in the feud, it felt much more like Triple H vs Bryan than Bryan vs Orton and with that loss he's now officially below the Top Level...but I don't really mind it either as I'm not that big of a fan of Orton anyway, the problem is rather that I'm afraid WWE will give Bryan too much of a Cena like booking. Bryan was perfect for the chasing role, people wanted to see him earn that Title after a long struggle in a hard fought victory, not winning it right away in a rather efortless match.

That said, in the end that's only a minor complain because like I said Orton is not part of the Big Picture, it's Triple H that is the true heel in that feud that Bryan needs to overcome. There are still tons of possibilities on how this feud may progress so I'll just watch RAW this Night and enjoy the storyline progression that's about to follow.


----------



## The Chick Magnet

ALOT of you THINK Daniel Bryan will be stripped of the title tomorrow. 

No way in hell, that will not happen. 

Because I am expecting this to be a 8-month reign at least till Wrestlemania NEXT YEAR, where it culminates to be a Daniel Bryan Vs Royal Rumble Winner CM Punk 1 on 1 match.


----------



## Starbuck

Loudness said:


> The finish was pretty anti-climatic...
> 
> There are still tons of possibilities on how this feud may progress so I'll just watch RAW this Night and enjoy the storyline progression that's about to follow.


Yup. You could feel the confusion from the fans and I myself kind of sat there scratching my head rather than celebrating Bryan's victory. It seems strange that they would have Bryan overcome this early in the story. Like we've all been saying, he's either getting it taken off him again tonight or they just didn't want to have another month of Bryan chasing, which is horribly stupid but it's WWE at the end of the day. It has definitely done damage to Orton but if they really play on the fast count from the ref on Raw then he'll be fine. 

Yup again. I'm holding my judgement until I see where they actually take things. Complaining about shit that hasn't even happened yet is redundant.


----------



## SAMCRO

I just thought it was stupid how the announcers all just ignored the obvious fast count. I know they was told not to acknowledge it but still it just looked stupid for them to not even notice it or say anything about it. 

I mean this was just the wrong time for Bryan to win it. It didn't feel nearly as huge and important as his win over Cena did, plus the ending with the fast count cheapened it. I really do hope they strip him of it tonight so he can truly win the belt on a bigger stage. Because instead of enjoying his win i was kinda scratching my head thinking ummm wtf?


----------



## THANOS

It seems like the Quicken Loans Arena is excited to see Bryan on RAW tonight!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Bryan is becoming a really really big star. It's a shame that he'll be shifted back to the drifting upper midcard role when :cena4 returns.


----------



## THANOS

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Bryan is becoming a really really big star. It's a shame that he'll be shifted back to the drifting upper midcard role when :cena4 returns.


I'm not sure that will happen, which sounds really strange to say, since we've seen it happen a million times before, but I think Bryan is forming the new 3-headed monster of top guys in the company along with Cena and Punk. I think all three will have their programs spotlighted going forward, and hopefully Orton will as well since he's currently the top full-time heel.


----------



## PunkDrunk

No offence to DB fans, but sacrificing the many good raws weve had so bryan can have his 'moment' and forcing the start of this angle from a less logical and clunkier placd shows why fans can never be bookers. This feud established a genuine authority figure, a new no 1 heel, made the shield relevant again and gave DB an angle to establish his spot as no 1. Petty things like moments which is only relevant to youtube and DVD releases. Only smart fans who play out and criticise angles in their head literally 1 hour after they happen hates this. DB has been dominated since SS. That was never going to keep going until Mania for his Benoit lite moment. An angle where they swap the strap until Bryan confronts HHH at Mania was always more likley. Move on and keep it fresh, and that is what they have done


----------



## THANOS

Awesome new Bryan interview guys/gals!






"Maybe the weirdest one is 'DB' because DB can also stand for something else. Like 'Hey DB, what's up!' and I'm like 'Umm, I'm not sure if I like that.'"

:lol Yeah I'm not sure I'd like someone calling me Douche Bag all the time either lol.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Hope to god they don't take the belt off him


----------



## Londrick

THANOS said:


> Awesome new Bryan interview guys/gals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Maybe the weirdest one is 'DB' because DB can also stand for something else. Like 'Hey DB, what's up!' and I'm like 'Umm, I'm not sure if I like that.'"
> 
> :lol Yeah I'm not sure I'd like someone calling me Douche Bag all the time either lol.


Great interview. Glad to hear we're gonna be seeing his version of the title.


----------



## Duke Silver

Great interview. I have the same fears about WWE putting a goat on the sideplates. :lmao


----------



## Londrick

"I would make more money wrestling in the independents than I would wrestling for TNA"

:buried

:lmao @ Soulman Danny B and Dirty Dan.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Hmmm... So the fact that they are putting his plates on the title, does that mean it won't be stripped from him on Raw perhaps?


----------



## THANOS

Lariatoh! said:


> Hmmm... So the fact that they are putting his plates on the title, does that mean it won't be stripped from him on Raw perhaps?


Excellent insight and you could very well be right, but I have a feeling his side plates were created long ago and only take a night to put, so they could easily take them off again after RAW if they do give the title back.


----------



## DogSaget

The whole world over, just the same, listen to them call her name his phrase


----------



## 256097

Good interview, Daniel Danielson is becoming one of my all time favourites.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Lariatoh! said:


> Hmmm... So the fact that they are putting his plates on the title, does that mean it won't be stripped from him on Raw perhaps?


Or maybe the belt will never be handed back to Bryan. That would grant insane heat to HHH and is an absolutely legit reason to fucking hate someone. Not only does Trips strip Bryan of his championship, he doesn't even let him have the belt for one night. Nuclear heat.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Orton will probably win the title back tonight on Raw.


----------



## markedfordeath

after this video, how can anyone say he doesn't have personality?


----------



## #Mark

My biggest fear is that Bryan's peak was Summerslam. Initially I was happy about Bryan chasing the belt against Orton and Hunter but the more the angle has unfolded the more skeptical i've become. The problem is they've teased the payoff of Bryan finally winning the title twice so now so the moment he finally does is devalued. It's also becoming more apparent that they're priority is building Hunter for his match with Cena/Austin/Rock. The payoff won't be Hunter losing to Bryan which is kind of necessary if they want to make Bryan a star.


----------



## validreasoning

Starbuck said:


> o if HHH didn't turn and the McMahon's weren't involved, that means it just becomes Bryan vs. heel Orton. That's it. That's all there is. Bryan wins at Summerslam and defends against Orton for a few PPV's.


nothing wrong with that, "one on one lets see who the better man is", its worked for 100 years in wrestling, it works in boxing, it works in mma. why do we need this big soap opera storyline involving the mcmahons, hhh and big show overshadowing the wwe title picture??

the heel authority figure is played out, the eventual outcome is too easy to predict in this feud ie bryan wins and corporation disbands. to make matters worse hhh will never let himself be emasculated on tv like vince did for years so bryan will probably beat hhh by fluke falling on a banana skin roll up to end the feud after months of hhh looking strong. at the end of the day its hhh thats coming out looking like the star in this angle not bryan..we all know that but don't want to admit it, the man craves the spotlight



> After working the Orton program what is there for him? Working with nothing heels. That would have been great for all this momentum you're crying about.


you build someone up like they did last year with ryback, he was seen as a legit threat to punk after only beating jobbers for a few months or after orton you program him with lesnar, a program with his mentor shawn maybe?? again possiblities are endless



> They chose Summerslam because it had the biggest potential to make an impact/pull together several plot devices and it did. Bryan became a super underdog babyface, Orton finally cashed in coming through on that story arc and it was the perfect scenario for HHH to turn with him. The fans are still behind him, massively so, and when they build to the big all or nothing title match for him I have no doubt he'll blow the roof off the place when he finally wins. Your precious momentum restored.


bryan by his very nature is the ultimate underdog. they spent months on the weak link storyline prior to cena picking him so basically you are just re-treading old ground to eventually end up at the same spot he was at 10.45pm on august 18. if thats the case i don't see the benefit of this angle especially as i said hhh isn't putting bryan over as strong as cena did in a million years. you don't need to build bryan up because he was built up, you need to book him to look like a star and he certainly hasn't been booked that way since summerslam, he has been booked to look like a complete fool



> The shows now are being built around the entire Corporation. There are multiple characters involved and multiple stories at play. Bryan isn't the only person reaping the benefits. If you'd honestly rather have a run of the mill face champion defends against all comers storyline then more power to you but I'm pretty sure that if you got anything that you're talking about in your post you'd still find something to complain about, such is the way with most people here. Complain, complain, complain, get what you want and then complain some more.


go back and look at my posts, i am one of the few people who doesn't complain here, the first post i made this morning lambasting the numerous people voting last nights show 1 out of 10 when clearly it was nowhere near that bad

wwes booking of bryan from tlc 2011 to summerslam 2013 was tremendous, there is a couple of things i could nitpick about but overall it was a great way of building up a talent. 



PunkDrunk said:


> No offence to DB fans, but sacrificing the many good raws weve had so bryan can have his 'moment' and forcing the start of this angle from a less logical and clunkier placd shows why fans can never be bookers. This feud established a genuine authority figure, a new no 1 heel, made the shield relevant again and gave DB an angle to establish his spot as no 1.


a new authority figure...because yeah we needed another of them, can't wait for the next invasion angle :side:
orton has not been booked like a number 1 heel, he is basically hhhs lackey in this angle and personally i don't than shield are more relevant now than before

look if the angle was doing great business then nobody could complain but the opposite is true, its been all over tv since summerslam but house show numbers and live attendance have dropped, orton now gets zero reaction at shows compared to what he was doing before, bryans reactions have clearly gone down (just go back and watch bryan and big show on raw) last night was the first ppv since survivor series to not sell out, in fact wwe drew a bigger attendance back in december for a houseshow in the same arena


----------



## checkcola

First class interview, great personality and charisma. Its silly to say he can't be interesting promoting the WWE, his beard, Brie, Total Divas, his wrestling career, so many things he can talk about.


----------



## murder

validreasoning said:


> nothing wrong with that, "one on one lets see who the better man is", its worked for 100 years in wrestling, it works in boxing, it works in mma. why do we need this big soap opera storyline involving the mcmahons, hhh and big show overshadowing the wwe title picture??
> 
> a program with his mentor shawn maybe?? again possiblities are endless


First off, it didn't work for 100 years.

The difference between wrestling and boxing/mma is that they have to produce 52 weeks of original programming and about 300 live shows a year including 13 PPV's. That's why it has to have soap opera tendencies and that's why we need storylines. 

Except Orton, Bryan doesn't have any credible opponents right now. The only heel with some credibility is Ryback and he's starting a program with Punk. 

You talk about Lesnar, well he's no full timer, and won't be around until Mania season, so that's out of the window.

On a sidenote, Shawn Michaels is retired. But it's only been three years now.


----------



## Starbuck

validreasoning said:


> nothing wrong with that, "one on one lets see who the better man is", its worked for 100 years in wrestling, it works in boxing, it works in mma. why do we need this big soap opera storyline involving the mcmahons, hhh and big show overshadowing the wwe title picture??


There's nothing wrong with it at all except your whole point is about him losing momentum. Going into a normal heel vs. face feud with Orton after the high of Summerslam would have resulted in a loss of momentum anyway because that storyline is nowhere near as big as this one. Second to that, if a regular Orton/Bryan feud happened and the McMahon angle happened simultaneously at the same time, there's no doubt they'd book it above the title feud because it's the bigger angle.



> the heel authority figure is played out, the eventual outcome is too easy to predict in this feud ie bryan wins and corporation disbands. to make matters worse hhh will never let himself be emasculated on tv like vince did for years so bryan will probably beat hhh by fluke falling on a banana skin roll up to end the feud after months of hhh looking strong. at the end of the day its hhh thats coming out looking like the star in this angle not bryan..we all know that but don't want to admit it, the man craves the spotlight


Well no shit. The bad guy gets his comeuppance. That story is far from breaking news. Every eventual outcome in wrestling is easy to predict. How does that make this different from any other angle? HHH shouldn't let himself be embarrassed like Vince was because he isn't the same character. He's Triple H and a 13 time World Champion. Why the hell should he piss his pants like Vince did? He's a wrestler turned exec, not an exec turned wrestler. They can't undo the last 20 years of his career and turn him into a caricature just to please some internet fans who get their panties in a bunch because he busts some balls on TV. Triple H isn't Vince McMahon and if you're expecting him to be that character then yeah, you're going to be disappointed. And I think you'll find that most people know the end game in this is HHH/Vince in some fashion at Wrestlemania 30. I'd hardly call that a case of people being unwilling to admit the truth. 

I could respond to the rest but I'm not getting drawn into a quote war over this. At the end of the day, if you want to nitpick every single little thing to death then go right ahead. Go ruin it for yourself by over analysing things that haven't even happened yet. If it boils down to the fact that you just don't like it then that's fine. You like what you like and nobody can tell you otherwise. Go crazy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jericho is a smart man. This quote is from an interview he did on the Busted Open radio program:

"I think they are making the best with what they have. Daniel Bryan is amazing. To me, he is literally the best in the world. (CM) Punk is great but Daniel Bryan is on such a roll right now. Everything he does is: 'Wow!' I remember watching him when I was there and everything you touch turns to gold. Vince is thinking: 'How can we make this guy the biggest that we can make him? Let's try this.' Vince never loses and he always makes it work and I hope that the end result will be him winning the title and he is the face of the company till (John)Cena comes back and maybe they can do something. I think they are doing what they're doing with what they have and that's the best way they can do it. Daniel Bryan is usually 'smaller and uglier' then what we have so let's focus on that and see if we can turn the fans into like him more.


----------



## validreasoning

murder said:


> First off, it didn't work for 100 years.
> 
> The difference between wrestling and boxing/mma is that they have to produce 52 weeks of original programming and about 300 live shows a year including 13 PPV's. That's why it has to have soap opera tendencies and that's why we need storylines.


one on one has worked for 100 years from gotch/hackenschmidt right through to bryan/cena just last month

where did i mention you have no storylines..ufc uses storylines to build matches and conor mcgregor admitted that. my first post on this topic came up with a better storyline than we have seen last few weeks, orton cashes in, fails and then snaps wrecking havoc on bryan for weeks, no big show crying, no hhh/stephanie telling bryan he is short, ugly and not good enough etc



> Except Orton, Bryan doesn't have any credible opponents right now. The only heel with some credibility is Ryback and he's starting a program with Punk.


was bryan a credible opponent to beat cena clean in april when he was still in a comedy tag team?? you spend the months between the orton/bryan feud to build up bryans next opponent, this stuff isn't difficult. lesnars is scheduled to return in early january for the rumble btw. there is also no such thing as retirement in wrestling, i was in phoenix the night shawn "retired", i was also in long island the night he returned for "retirement". throw enough money at shawn and no doubt in my mind he will wrestle and put over bryan huge

my whole point is that i have zero faith in hhh putting over bryan strong and if that is the case then this angle is a waste of time imo, clearly if you are a hhh fan you will think differently of course


----------



## Starbuck

validreasoning said:


> my whole point is that i have zero faith in hhh putting over bryan strong and if that is the case then this angle is a waste of time imo, clearly if you are a hhh fan you will think differently of course


Well that certainly clears things up.

:HHH2

Seriously though, you have to know this is leading to Vince/HHH come Wrestlemania time. That's going to be the third and final arc to this story. So if you're expecting otherwise then yeah, you're going to be disappointed. I personally don't think your idea of Orton cashing in, losing and then him as the heel going on the chase for the title is good at all tbh. We've seen that for 6 years with Cena. It's not new. There's also the fact that it would then become Orton's story because he's the one on the chase and not Bryan therefore he should be winning the title at the end of that feud, not Bryan keeping it. Baby's chasing heels makes for a much better story than a dominant face holding court over a revolving door of midcard heels. Imo of course .


----------



## checkcola




----------



## RandomLurker

For the record, I think that is an ugly side plate.

Would have looked better if it was his dragon logo:










Or not red...


----------



## Londrick

The dragon logo would've been awesome.


----------



## checkcola

Its about damn time this was acknowledged on air


----------



## Nimbus

checkcola said:


> Its about damn time this was acknowledged on air


Do you know that their relationship is fake right? total divas is a reality tv show...and its all fake just like wrestling.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Nimbus said:


> Do you know that their relationship is fake right? total divas is a reality tv show...and its all fake just like wrestling.


You are a poor troll.


----------



## checkcola

That attempt at trolling was sad.grim.pathetic.


----------



## Happenstan

Nimbus said:


> Do you know that their relationship is fake right? total divas is a reality tv show...and its all fake just like wrestling.


I hope you are trolling cause if not you just earned the retard of the week award. They've been a couple for YEARS.


----------



## RebelArch86

Nimbus said:


> Do you know that their relationship is fake right? total divas is a reality tv show...and its all fake just like wrestling. *Vanilla midget, comedy jobbers, who only have a chant that is over are virgins for life meng!*


Is what he was trying to say. And they think Bryan fans are marks.


----------



## Nimbus

Happenstan said:


> I hope you are trolling cause if not you just earned the retard of the week award. They've been a couple for YEARS.


Not sure if serious, but pretty much everything about wrestling is fake, even story lines like this. 

For example, kane and lita weeeding, was staged, and all faked. It was just for the storyline.Kane is married in real life to another woman.


----------



## Happenstan

Nimbus said:


> Not sure if serious, but pretty much everything about wrestling is fake, even story lines like this.
> 
> For example, kane and lita weeeding, was staged, and all faked. It was just for the storyline.Kane is married in real life to another woman.


Ok. Both then...a retarded troll.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DAT ENDING with the focus on the GOAT.

It's more and more obvious each week (especially this week) that WWE is going ALL IN with Bryan. And it's working.



:yes

Sidenote: Can't wait until HBK gets involved and is on Bryan's side.

:yes


----------



## AthenaMark

Beautiful sight..somebody make the gif.


----------



## PGSucks

Got home just in time to see the last half or so of Bryan vs. Reigns. Pretty good match BTW.

But damn, the crowd was POPPING at the end of the show. My boy D Bry rallying the locker room! :bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Evidently there is no minimum IQ requirement to post here. Bryan and Brie have been together 2 1/2 years. It serves no storyline purpose to put the lead face with a heel diva. They are together in real life.


----------



## FreakyZo

Bryan is doing what Cena wishes he could do.....I'll let you figure out what I'm talking about


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan hinted that him and Brie are going to get married soon....a reporter asked him when the proposal will happen and he said to "watch the show" meaning Total Divas.


----------



## Londrick

Nimbus said:


> Do you know that their relationship is fake right? total divas is a reality tv show...and its all fake just like wrestling.


Good point. WWE probably paired them over 2 years ago to build up their kayfabe relationship for TD. I think I read about it on the dirt sheets.


----------



## markedfordeath

technically she's a face now due to AJ supposedly staying a heel even though she gets cheers..you can involve Brie in the storyline now.....maybe Orton DDT's her.


----------



## DaBlueGuy

Why is this guy still a face. Shouldn't the fans of Cleveland turned on him after it was found out he bought that official to make a fast count?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I have been a Bryan fan since 2002. When I heard he was headed to WWE in 2009, I worried he would have limited success because of his size. This summer has been amazing as he shattered Vince's glass ceiling with that knee that beat Cena. I have wished for over 3 years that he would get a push commensurate to his ability, now no Bryan fan can ever complain again. He has a MEGA-push and he is a made man in WWE. Good for him. I hope he takes the ball Vince has handed him and never gives it back. This Summer of Bryan has been epic.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

DaBlueGuy said:


> Why is this guy still a face. Shouldn't the fans of Cleveland turned on him after it was found out he bought that official to make a fast count?


.. fpalm


----------



## markedfordeath

how long until Bryan hits private jet status? they gave CM Punk one.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## TheGreatBanana

This might be a stupid post, but just look at how Byran pulls Lesnar out of the ring at 6:40. Pretty badass.






I hope these two get to battle it out in a PPV soon, their match would be amazing.

@Delbusto- Great video, you always deliver.


----------



## Screwball

DaBlueGuy said:


> Why is this guy still a face. Shouldn't the fans of Cleveland turned on him after it was found out he bought that official to make a fast count?


I agree, how can they back such a hypocrite? Scott Armstrong better have that ambulance match against Randy Orton since that's how the company punishes a rouge referee these days.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Remember Daniel Bryan's comments on TNA and how he would make more in the Indie's? TNA fans are absolutely irate! Their passionate response:

http://www.tnainsider.com/view/tna-news/daniel-bryan-says-hed-make-more-money-on-the-indys-than-tna-r392



> Honestly, Bryan Danielson wouldn't be able to cut it in TNA. He is a one trick pony, who has a gimmick that only the mindless wwe sheep could get behind.





> How big of liar can Daniel Byran be???
> 
> Only reason he couldn't make it in TNA isn't money, it cause he afraid to take a chance....





> Bigger than TNA?, LMFAO. Im sure TNA is worth WAY more than him. Daniel Bryan is not a household name. He's simply a guy who's getting a push due to the popularity of the word "Yes" which he is credited for. When they chant yes in TNA, or any non DB segment, they do it because it's easy to get the chant going when the people enjoy a segment or match. It has nothing to do with how over he actually is





> Daniel Bryan seems like the kind of person I would not get along with. When one envisions the typical down to earth normal guy who talks about normal things, Bryan is nearly the complete opposite.
> 
> He doesn't seem like a jerk or anything. He just comes from a different world that I don't want any part of.





> it's truly amazing what E sheep will cheer for, Bryan Danielson is the most boring wrestler going today, he says YES and that's it. His wrestling ability means nothing anymore, it's just Yes! and grow a beard BAM! and your over in WWE - it never ceases to amaze me what the E will feed their sheep.





> Well, welcome to the breakfast club danielson. Remember when you got fired and started saying crap about WWE? no? of course...





> LOL yeah exploit the independent scene & overcharge them & have them waste all there money on you so you can contribute to their death.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE Drone.


----------



## Mr. I

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Remember Daniel Bryan's comments on TNA and how he would make more in the Indie's? TNA fans are absolutely irate! Their passionate response:
> 
> http://www.tnainsider.com/view/tna-news/daniel-bryan-says-hed-make-more-money-on-the-indys-than-tna-r392


That's a lot of tushy trouble, rump roast, butt hurt, etc.



markedfordeath said:


> how long until Bryan hits private jet status? they gave CM Punk one.


CM Punk has a BUS, not a frigging jet. Jets cost millions.
WWE has a corporate jet, just the one.


----------



## Duke Silver

:lol Always funny to see TNA marks going off their rocker. The most insecure and over-sensitive fans in the world.

"Bryan couldn't cut it in TNA" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Just realized there is potential for a Triple H v Daniel Bryan in an "I Quit Match" (for Triple H he would just retire from wrestling); very doubtful, but would be a nice culmination to this story.


----------



## PacoAwesome

lol those TNA fans are delusional. If he did sign to TNA, they would be jizzing their pants for potential matches with Austin Aries, Kurt Angle and AJ Styles.


----------



## Delbusto

Those quotes from a few TNA fans were cringeworthy.


----------



## markedfordeath

if Bryan went to TNA, the ratings would be 3.0's or higher each Impact due to the potentially awesome wrestling feuds that can take place.


----------



## Stanford

markedfordeath said:


> if Bryan went to TNA, the ratings would be 3.0's or higher each Impact due to the potentially awesome wrestling feuds that can take place.


Nonsense. Cena couldn't even give them those kind of ratings.


----------



## THANOS

Stanford said:


> Nonsense. Cena couldn't even give them those kind of ratings.


Cena, Hogan, Sting, Angle, and Hardy all there at once couldn't garner anything about a 1.5 at best, because their marketing sucks. If they put a lot more capital into marketing and advertising they'd be much better off for it.


----------



## Jammy

Did anybody post the article from WWE.com? 

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/history-of-daniel-bryan-part-one


----------



## Jbardo

Jammy said:


> Did anybody post the article from WWE.com?
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/history-of-daniel-bryan-part-one


Wow, great read.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

It's too late for TNA, they're even ripping Impact off the road now. Death is imminent.


----------



## Biast

markedfordeath said:


> if Bryan went to TNA, the ratings would be 3.0's or higher each Impact due to the potentially awesome wrestling feuds that can take place.


That won't happen even if Punk fought Cena in the main event of Bound For Glory.


----------



## THANOS

Jammy said:


> Did anybody post the article from WWE.com?
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/history-of-daniel-bryan-part-one


Wow that was excellent! Thanks for posting that Jammy! This gives me hope that Bryan may eventually get the "American Dragon" moniker once again.


----------



## RandomLurker

Nice article.

It's hilariously ironic how he's "five PE credits short of a General Studies degree." Not that he needs it...


----------



## THANOS

Biast said:


> That won't happen even if Punk fought Cena in the main event of Bound For Glory.


It wouldn't happen if Brock Lesnar faced Sting, Hogan, and Austin in a fatal 4-way in the main event of Bound for Glory.


----------



## RandomLurker

I was looking through the DANIEL BRYAN THROUGH THE YEARS photo album there and....










Dat Brazzers


----------



## markedfordeath

when was that? during a match? what event?


----------



## Bushmaster

Duke Silver said:


> :lol Always funny to see TNA marks going off their rocker. The most insecure and over-sensitive fans in the world.
> 
> "Bryan couldn't cut it in TNA" :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao some are even saying that the crowd chanting yes and doing the yes motions didn't have anything to do with Daniel Bryan. I guess all TNA fans are delusional.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan could own that company after his huge raise at the end of this year.


----------



## THANOS

SoupBro said:


> :lmao some are even saying that the crowd chanting yes and doing the yes motions didn't have anything to do with Daniel Bryan. I guess all TNA fans are delusional.


I've heard people claiming that Bryan is only over because of the "Yes!" Chants, but that is even more ridiculous. It takes quite a low level of brain cells to actually believe that those chants randomly happened at the same time Bryan started doing them. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The wwe.com article was fantastic. great news is it's only Part 1. I loved reading the names American Dragon and Best in the World written in conjunction with Daniel Bryan. I also loved seeing him pictured with the ROH belt on a wwe website. I am hopeful that wwe does a Punk style documentary on Bryan's career. It would be just as amazing as Punk's.


----------



## markedfordeath

i thought Vince didn't like the indies, why is he featuring his top star's background? had no choice?


----------



## Jammy

markedfordeath said:


> i thought Vince didn't like the indies, why is he featuring his top star's background? had no choice?


I'd like to think that, Vince, at his heart is a big wrestling fan. I don't think he has anything against the indies.


----------



## markedfordeath

well the fact that he has an article about him up on their website, must mean that they're serious about him after all, you can never tell with the WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

They are more than serious about Bryan. He is at the forefront of their main angle right now. He wouldnt be winning the wwe title or being on every tv main event since Summerslam if they didnt believe in him. Everyone needs to get used to Bryan as a top of the card player for the foreseeable future.


----------



## markedfordeath

what bothers me though is how hes' still called names like Goat Face and Troll all the time on TV still....why the fuck must they continue to put him down even if its scripted? no one calls Cena names on TV in a kayfabe sense.


----------



## THANOS

Best4Bidness said:


> The wwe.com article was fantastic. great news is it's only Part 1. I loved reading the names American Dragon and Best in the World written in conjunction with Daniel Bryan. I also loved seeing him pictured with the ROH belt on a wwe website. I am hopeful that wwe does a Punk style documentary on Bryan's career. It would be just as amazing as Punk's.


At this point, with the success of Punk's, and the evidence of them showing his ROH stuff on wwe.com, I think it's more a question of when than if.


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> what bothers me though is how hes' still called names like Goat Face and Troll all the time on TV still....why the fuck must they continue to put him down even if its scripted? no one calls Cena names on TV in a kayfabe sense.


I think they're acknowledging that crap because they know that a small portion of the audience view him that way, so they are laying it out there so when Bryan overcomes everything despite those inadequacies, he may win those fans over. Or at least that's my thinking on it?


----------



## markedfordeath

its just not a good idea to have your top guy being called names..it shows weakness to them.


----------



## Osize10

They missed the part where a percentage of IWC fans turn on him b/c he's no longer cool to like


----------



## THANOS

Osize10 said:


> They missed the part where a percentage of IWC fans turn on him b/c he's no longer cool to like


It's already begun, and I'll always laugh at that. Booing Cena because he's stale is one thing, but I don't think the Bryan haters will EVER be audible on TV, because even with a goody-two shoes character, which he doesn't currently have no matter how many people compare him to Cena, he will always be the best wrestler in the company, and therefore cheered.


----------



## Londrick

Great article and collection of pictures. Surprised they don't have any of him as ROH world champ.


----------



## THANOS

Dunmer said:


> Great article and collection of pictures. Surprised they don't have any of him as ROH world champ.


I wish WWE would let Bryan show his insane strength more often. Absolutely brutalizes the near 400 lb Morishima with finesse.


----------



## youmakemeleery

Stanford said:


> Nonsense. Cena couldn't even give them those kind of ratings.



He couldn't barely do it for the WWE either for that matter! :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver

That WWE.COM article was really well written. It's cool to think that more and more people will become familiar with Bryan's past, and I love that the article mentions guys like McGuinness, KENTA, and Morishima in name. Hopefully that convinces some people to look into those matches.


----------



## RandomLurker

Link for part two: http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/history-of-daniel-bryan-part-two-26149549/



> To finish Cena off for good, Bryan used another indie move: A running Busaiku Knee to the head, a favorite of his old rival KENTA


:mark:


----------



## Hera

The KENTA mention is hilarious seeing as how he said he'd like to work in WWE one day.

It's nice for them to talk about all the work Bryan did pre-WWE because it gives me hope that one day he'll drop the beard and this yes chant and get back to being The American Dragon.


----------



## Osize10

What a GOAT


----------



## THANOS

RandomLurker said:


> Link for part two: http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/history-of-daniel-bryan-part-two-26149549/
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


Awesome thanks for posting that!



> “I want it to be like with ‘Stone Cold’ Steve Austin and The Rock where, everywhere we go, it’s 18,000 people in the arena,” said Bryan. “That’s the kind of thing I was talking about with John Cena; it’s one of the things that drives him forward and drives me forward."


Well with the ratings he's bringing in he's certainly well on his way!


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I would die of joy if KENTA appeared on WWE to face off against Bryan.


----------



## BillyKidman

Hera said:


> The KENTA mention is hilarious seeing as how he said he'd like to work in WWE one day.
> 
> It's nice for them to talk about all the work Bryan did pre-WWE because it gives me hope that one day he'll drop the beard and this yes chant and get back to being The American Dragon.


Everytime he has a hold on a superstar and they reach the ropes, I think he's going to yell 'I HAVE TILL FIIIIIIIVE'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Such an amazing article. Who would have thought wwe.com would mention either cattle mutilation or busaiku knee kick in an article ever? Well done. They even link to Bryan doing cattle mutilation in wwe. :clap


----------



## FBrizzle

I hope Daniel Bryan doesn't get as big as Stone Cold or The Rock.


It's really starting to get old...


But, I guess I can't argue with all the "YES" chants.


Or can I?


----------



## THANOS

:mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

BillyKidman said:


> Everytime he has a hold on a superstar and they reach the ropes, I think he's going to yell 'I HAVE TILL FIIIIIIIVE'


... REFEREE". I know it's a new day in WWE from his Indy work and the crowds are multiple times the size of the ROH ones but man this would be gold and would get over. Having his fans say that along with him during a match would be epic. In the world of sports entertainment having the crowd say that along with you during a match is just as good as hitting some big time move.


----------



## Lariatoh!

THANOS said:


> :mark:


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Bo Wyatt

FBrizzle said:


> I hope Daniel Bryan doesn't get as big as Stone Cold or The Rock.
> 
> 
> It's really starting to get old...
> 
> 
> But, I guess I can't argue with all the "YES" chants.
> 
> 
> Or can I?


starts to get old? :lmao

what have it been? a month or so? yeh they should change storylines and faces every month and never build up others so they can be legit main eventers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Miguel De Juan said:


> I would die of joy if KENTA appeared on WWE to face off against Bryan.




Kenta is almost in WWE anyways with Punk borrowing his GTS and Kenta combo. Now Bryan is using the Busaiku knee kick while Kenta uses the Lebelle lock in tribute to Bryan. I would love to see Kenta come and feud with both Punk and Bryan.


----------



## THANOS

Best4Bidness said:


> Kenta is almost in WWE anyways with Punk borrowing his GTS and Kenta combo. Now Bryan is using the Busaiku knee kick while Kenta uses the Lebelle lock in tribute to Bryan. I would love to see Kenta come and feud with both Punk and Bryan.


It would be great but KENTA's moveset would be so stripped as a result with his most innovative moves being used by the top faces in the company.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

They seriously need to sign up KENTA. His a great Japanese wrestler, perhaps the finest from his generation. He can come in as a fresh star and participate in some very good feuds and top quality matches with Punk and Bryan. I really believe he would have that Yokozona effect for WWE, where he becomes a big interest and possibly draw in Asia. 

The only problem is how well he can speak English. I'm not sure if he even can, but that is going to be a instrumental part of his growth in WWE. I really hope the sign him.

Come on WWE, Japan will be holding the Olympics in 2020, stay ahead of the curve and hire some serious Japanese stars.


----------



## #Mark

BillyKidman said:


> Everytime he has a hold on a superstar and they reach the ropes, I think he's going to yell 'I HAVE TILL FIIIIIIIVE'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> It would be great but KENTA's moveset would be so stripped as a result with his most innovative moves being used by the top faces in the company.



You are so right. He couldnt use his moves. Karl Gotch would be out of luck if he somehow were alive and came to WWE. Sorry, Mr. Gotch, Antonio is using that move.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Great articles by WWE.COM, also it is interesting that Vince McMahon called Bryan for his tryout and was the one to release him (which was usually done by Johnny Ace). This might mean that Vince actually took the time to watch some of Daniel Bryans stuff before he came to WWE which is awesome. Nice pics also in that article.


----------



## FBrizzle

FredForeskinn said:


> starts to get old? :lmao
> 
> what have it been? a month or so? yeh they should change storylines and faces every month and never build up others so they can be legit main eventers.


I'm not sure what's so funny? Is it your grammar? If so, I 100% agree.

Anyways, I never said they should change storylines.

I just said it was getting old.

As in, I have an opinion, and my opinion is that Daniel Bryan is lame.


----------



## RandomLurker

I really like KENTA but I really don't trust the WWE with him. 

>>Insane unrealistic booker mode, ON<<

Triple H will call Bryan out and say that even if Bryan was guilty or innocent in colluding with the ref, he already used his rematch clause for the WWE Championship and wasted it. However, Triple H expresses how much he actually likes Bryan and had actually done a lot for him. He announces another gauntlet match, featuring opponents that have been flown in from all over the world. He reminds Bryan that it doesn't matter how many opponents he beats, he wont ever hold the title again. 

First Opponent: El Generico. After he loses, he handshakes Bryan and goes back to Mexico and is never heard from again.
Second Opponent: Some random guy named Kassius Ohno from NXT.
Third Opponent: KENTA. Flown in at Triple H's expense, awesomeness ensues. He goes back to Japan.

After beating all three, Bryan cuts a promo admitting while he loved wrestling, nothing else would satisfy him until he reclaims the title that was rightfully his.

>>End of fantasy booking, Resume Corporation Story line Here<<

1) We get to see Generico one last time before he debuts as Sami Zayn.
2) They can work a story on how Ohno's good showing here could warrant a tryout match into the main roster if they ever wanted to ease his transition from NXT to RAW.
3) KENTA gets his kickass match with Bryan, leaves a badass, and is not subject to any silly racist Asian gimmicks if he stayed around a moment longer.


----------



## PacoAwesome

RandomLurker said:


> I really like KENTA but I really don't trust the WWE with him.
> 
> >>Insane unrealistic booker mode, ON<<
> 
> Triple H will call Bryan out and say that even if Bryan was guilty or innocent in colluding with the ref, he already used his rematch clause for the WWE Championship and wasted it. However, Triple H expresses how much he actually likes Bryan and had actually done a lot for him. He announces another gauntlet match, featuring opponents that have been flown in from all over the world. He reminds Bryan that it doesn't matter how many opponents he beats, he wont ever hold the title again.
> 
> First Opponent: El Generico. After he loses, he handshakes Bryan and goes back to Mexico and is never heard from again.
> Second Opponent: Some random guy named Kassius Ohno from NXT.
> Third Opponent: KENTA. Flown in at Triple H's expense, awesomeness ensues. He goes back to Japan.
> 
> After beating all three, Bryan cuts a promo admitting while he loved wrestling, nothing else would satisfy him until he reclaims the title that was rightfully his.
> 
> >>End of fantasy booking, Resume Corporation Story line Here<<
> 
> 1) We get to see Generico one last time before he debuts as Sami Zayn.
> 2) They can work a story on how Ohno's good showing here could warrant a tryout match into the main roster if they ever wanted to ease his transition from NXT to RAW.
> 3) KENTA gets his kickass match with Bryan, leaves a badass, and is not subject to any silly racist Asian gimmicks if he stayed around a moment longer.


The final challenge should be one last match with Morishima, the man who gave Bryan one of the most vicious beatings off his career. Damn, I just love how storied Bryan's career is. His battles against Cesaro, McGuinness, KENTA, Morishima, and Chris Hero were things of brutal beauty.


----------



## markedfordeath

why was Morishima so brutal to him in that match? you're not supposed to fucking kick the guy in the head as hard as you possibly can...that was fucked up on his part.


----------



## PacoAwesome

markedfordeath said:


> why was Morishima so brutal to him in that match? you're not supposed to fucking kick the guy in the head as hard as you possibly can...that was fucked up on his part.


Because that's how how Strong Style Puroresu wrestlers roll. They are all about showing how resilient they are by beating the shit out of each other. Morishima fucked up Bryan and Bryan fucked him up right back.It's also how you earn the respect and pay your dues from the Puro veterans. If you take your beating like a man and not be a bitch, you get respect. Morishima isn't a veteran, but I know Bryan truly earned the respect of Japan for his matches with Morishima and KENTA as he won of their singles championships, something few foreign wrestlers do.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah and now he's part deaf and part blind for the rest of his life, but he is a bad ass.


----------



## PacoAwesome

markedfordeath said:


> yeah and now he's part deaf and part blind for the rest of his life, but he is a bad ass.


That's why I'm such a big fan of him. I'm not going to be a hipster and say I've been a fan of him his whole career, but I followed him since his last years in ROH and was drawn by him being such a bad ass through technique and legit toughness despite being a small guy. He wrestled and endured hardship through hardship but prevailed. He's a legit tough underdog and that adds to his unique charisma.


----------



## THANOS

Best4Bidness said:


> You are so right. He couldnt use his moves. Karl Gotch would be out of luck if he somehow were alive and came to WWE. Sorry, Mr. Gotch, Antonio is using that move.


I know which would suck . I wouldn't mind if Bryan used the Regal-Plex as his impact finisher instead, but the Busaiku Knee is totally badass.


----------



## Reaper of Death

I like Bryan but am a bit tired of him getting rammed down every ones throat. CM Punk should be headlining while Cena is away.


----------



## THANOS

Reaper of Death said:


> I like Bryan but am a bit tired of him getting rammed down every ones throat. CM Punk should be headlining while Cena is away.


Keep in mind, though man, that Bryan is only getting this massive push because the majority of fans have been yelling and chanting for it for years. For WWE to show him down our throats, we have to be unwilling to take it like we were/are still with Cena. Cena became the face of the company because of his overness but stayed as it despite how much people hated him. Bryan will never be booed/hated by more than 5% of the audience tops until he retires, and that is a top face that actually earned acceptance the hard way.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Reaper of Death said:


> I like Bryan but am a bit tired of him getting rammed down every ones throat. CM Punk should be headlining while Cena is away.


He isn't. He's incredibly over right now and everyone wants to see him be pushed. WWE is doing what the majority of fans want them to do. 



FBrizzle said:


> I'm not sure what's so funny? Is it your grammar? If so, I 100% agree.
> 
> Anyways, I never said they should change storylines.
> 
> I just said it was getting old.
> 
> As in, I have an opinion, and my opinion is that Daniel Bryan is lame.


The current Bryan is awesome. Your reasoning for your "opinion" makes no sense.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Reaper of Death said:


> I like Bryan but am a bit tired of him getting rammed down every ones throat. CM Punk should be headlining while Cena is away.


How is he getting crammed down everyones throats? And CM was headlining before, but you need to build new stars and DB is super over right now, you need him to take the ball and run with it.

its not shoveling something down our throats if its what the fans want. Its called showcasing, like when Austin or the Rock were super hot, the story lines spotlighed them.

Where as ADR is someone no one cares about but the WWE keeps shoving down our throats.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Reaper of Death said:


> I like Bryan but am a bit tired of him getting rammed down every ones throat. CM Punk should be headlining while Cena is away.


Better work on your gag reflex because wwe is going to feed you a steady diet of Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

i dont think he'll ever be booed...i don't think the guy has been booed for two years has he? when was the last time he was booed, everyone is smiling when he comes out.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Best4Bidness said:


> Better work on your gag reflex because wwe is going to feed you a steady diet of Bryan.


AS long its good storying telling, then that is a good thing. When Austin was going on raw all the time against vince you didnt think the WWE was ramming Austin down our throats did you?

Its called building around a wrestler. And its someone new and fresh. Its not like they have been ramming him down our throats for hte past 5 years like Cena.


The WWE is finally building a storyline over months instead of weeks, and its someone new that is getting a fresh look. That is a good thing. Its what people have wanted, the WWE to push a new star that is not named John Cena And we are not getting that

WE should be happy


----------



## markedfordeath

the difference between Cena and Bryan, is that Bryan would probably defend his title on Smackdown, Raw and every pay per view and he would put over young talent in non title matches as well...he wouldn't mind losing to put someone over and make them look good...he doesn't have an ego...thats why I love the guy! he isn't a Hogan or Cena where he refuses to put someone over..instead, he will make them look good and not care about losing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

birthday_massacre said:


> AS long its good storying telling, then that is a good thing. When Austin was going on raw all the time against vince you didnt think the WWE was ramming Austin down our throats did you?
> 
> Its called building around a wrestler. And its someone new and fresh. Its not like they have been ramming him down our throats for hte past 5 years like Cena.
> 
> 
> The WWE is finally building a storyline over months instead of weeks, and its someone new that is getting a fresh look. That is a good thing. Its what people have wanted, the WWE to push a new star that is not named John Cena And we are not getting that
> 
> WE should be happy


Oh, I am ecstatic over Bryan's push. I was just responding to the poster who thinks he is being forced down our throats. Bryan is a breath of fresh air after Super Cena. His push is still in its nascency, so I am a little surprised people feel like he is being shoved down their throats. To each his own. I hope for Bryan's continued success because the top of the card has been a little stagnant.


----------



## markedfordeath

it just sucks that he gets a push when the upcoming PPV's are weak.....besides Survivor Series.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

markedfordeath said:


> it just sucks that he gets a push when the upcoming PPV's are weak.....besides Survivor Series.


If he and Orton tear the house down in a potential ironman match, I wont care if its a B level ppv. They can make the show a must see if they bring their A game.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Jammy said:


> Did anybody post the article from WWE.com?
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/history-of-daniel-bryan-part-one


When did WWE started acknowledging ROH? Holy shit, what a great read this is. Now give me my American Dragon documentary dvd, WWE.:dance


----------



## Bo Wyatt

FBrizzle said:


> I'm not sure what's so funny? Is it your grammar? If so, I 100% agree.
> 
> Anyways, I never said they should change storylines.
> 
> I just said it was getting old.
> 
> As in, I have an opinion, and my opinion is that Daniel Bryan is lame.


That´s you´re opinion indeed. I´m not telling you that you can´t think that.


----------



## Londrick

Reaper of Death said:


> I like Bryan but am a bit tired of him getting rammed down every ones throat. CM Punk should be headlining while Cena is away.


So you don't like Bryan getting rammed down your throat but want the guy that just had a 434 reign as WWE champion, feuded with The Rock, Taker, Brock, instead? LOL



Omega_VIK said:


> When did WWE started acknowledging ROH? Holy shit, what a great read this is. Now give me my American Dragon documentary dvd, WWE.:dance


IIRC, since the Bryan/Punk feud. They had a story about them wrestling in ROH. They had photos of a match they had in ROH:

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-05-07/cm-punk-daniel-bryan-history-photos

Part two is up:

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/history-of-daniel-bryan-part-two-26149549


----------



## Omega_VIK

Best4Bidness said:


> If he and Orton tear the house down in a potential ironman match, I wont care if its a B level ppv. They can make the show a must see if they bring their A game.


This. Plus take a look at MITB 2011. One of the best shows WWE put on for a while.


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

F*** the haters,Bryan is amazing.He's the perfect example of how hard work and dedication towards the wrestling sport can get you over(as over as the three GOATs),rather than breakling kayfabe and shooting on your counterparts to get overfpalm


----------



## Rick Sanchez

fpalm


----------



## stonefort

Bryan is just boring. All his matches are the same. Hey, wow, a guy is kneeling for no reason and getting kicked in the chest a 100 times. How original! This only happens in every single Daniel Bryan match! How exciting to see the same exact match every single time!


----------



## markedfordeath

if you have access to Youtube, I guarantee you not all of his matches are the same.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

stonefort said:


> Bryan is just boring. All his matches are the same. Hey, wow, a guy is kneeling for no reason and getting kicked in the chest a 100 times. How original! This only happens in every single Daniel Bryan match! How exciting to see the same exact match every single time!


Watch his matches with the Shield. They change up the spots all the time. Of course every wrestler in WWE has a certain moveset. That is WWE style and the wrestlers are constrained by that.


----------



## markedfordeath

a Bryan hater can't realize that every other wrestler on the roster does the same moves every match too.


----------



## Duke Silver

Naturally, it's something that's easy to latch onto. "Bryan does the same moves in every match". No shit, dummy. It's called a signature moveset and that's how you establish your arsenal in the WWE. 

Haters should be thankfully that Bryan doesn't monotonously run through his moveset in the exact same sequence every TV match like babyface Cena/Orton.


----------



## Lariatoh!

stonefort said:


> Bryan is just boring. All his matches are the same. Hey, wow, a guy is kneeling for no reason and getting kicked in the chest a 100 times. How original! This only happens in every single Daniel Bryan match! How exciting to see the same exact match every single time!


You do realize this is the WWE right? Every WWE wrestler has the same match ... But Bryan is a one man hot tag machine. He brings the live audience to their feet as he times is comebacks perfectly. It may be he same moves but it's the timing to when he executes them that just brings the crowd to life.


----------



## Mr. I

stonefort said:


> Bryan is just boring. All his matches are the same. Hey, wow, a guy is kneeling for no reason and getting kicked in the chest a 100 times. How original! This only happens in every single Daniel Bryan match! How exciting to see the same exact match every single time!


What!? A wrestler.....HAS A SIGNATURE MOVE? One that's super over with the crowd!? Never!

Seriously, stop.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Boss remix.


----------



## THANOS

BIG E WINNING said:


> Boss remix.


----------



## JamesK

BIG E WINNING said:


> Boss remix.


----------



## Screwball




----------



## Death Rider

Amazing song


----------



## gregwalker1234

*I find it quite amusing that Daniel Bryan sent AJ nuts*

And now he's the number one face (at the moment). Don't get me wrong, I think Bryan is awesome, I just find it amusing that he sent her west and now she's the heel.

Saying that I suppose that people cheered him when he was a tweener and telling to get lost and stuff (which was also amusing).

Funny how things change eh?


----------



## SpaceTraveller

Gambit said:


> Amazing song


OMFG is that Winnie Cooper? :mark:


----------



## Londrick

Just realized Bryan's an IC reign away from winning every title in the WWE (besides the Divas one). If they ever try to bring prestige back to it Bryan would make a perfect candidate for the title if he isn't involved in anything big or the WHC.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan is above the IC title......I find it funny how everyone blames PPV buys on him, when Orton can't draw a stick figure on a legal pad. Orton only has gotten good ratings in his segments lately due to the Rhodes thing and there being stipulations. Bryan doesn't need that, and now because of Orton, the ppv buys are horse shit.. Cena's individual drawing power has gone downhill so that explains Summerslam, but with NoC and Battleground, people are tired of seeing Cena and Orton in main events...Put Bryan in against someone new and have them burn the house down in great matches and the numbers go up, the ratings don't lie....Bryan in non-stipulation matches rates better than Orton in non-stipulation matches, hopefully the WWE sees that. Cena and Orton are shadows of their former selves, so putting them with Bryan just makes Bryan look bad.


----------



## Death Rider

SpaceTraveller said:


> OMFG is that Winnie Cooper? :mark:


Yes it is lol  


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## superuser1

markedfordeath said:


> Bryan is above the IC title......I find it funny how everyone blames PPV buys on him, when Orton can't draw a stick figure on a legal pad. Orton only has gotten good ratings in his segments lately due to the Rhodes thing and there being stipulations. Bryan doesn't need that, and now because of Orton, the ppv buys are horse shit.. Cena's individual drawing power has gone downhill so that explains Summerslam, but with NoC and Battleground, people are tired of seeing Cena and Orton in main events...Put Bryan in against someone new and have them burn the house down in great matches and the numbers go up, the ratings don't lie....Bryan in non-stipulation matches rates better than Orton in non-stipulation matches, hopefully the WWE sees that. Cena and Orton are shadows of their former selves, so putting them with Bryan just makes Bryan look bad.


But this whole storyline is built around Bryan. He's the main guy here. Its funny how you said AND NOW BECAUSE OF ORTON THE PPV BUYS ARE HORSE SHIT. I understand you're a Bryan mark and you wanna defend him but damn you act like Bryan cant do no wrong.


----------



## markedfordeath

all i'm saying is that its not a coincidence that his first two main events were against guys people have grown tired of..put him in a fresh feud with an up and comer and it'll generate money...and nobody knows how well hed' draw as champ because he hasnt' had it for more than a day...i bet he draws more than Orton...if given the fucking chance....let him go into a ppv as champion instead of as challenger...and stop fucking stripping him and screwing him over and maybe people would want to watch and see if he can win...but if they keep fucking up and screwing him, then no one will come back..how come nobody can see this? its how they're booking him, not the actual man...


----------



## guardplay320

Reaper of Death said:


> I like Bryan but am a bit tired of him getting rammed down every ones throat. CM Punk should be headlining while Cena is away.


Look, I am a fan of both guys, but this "rammed down our throats" statement is a bit ridiculous. 

#1 The fans reaction doesn't indicate he is being rammed down our throats. The fans want this.
#2 If your excuse is wanting someone who hasn't been rammed down our throats, how is CM Punk, who just held the title recently for 434 consecutive days "that" guy? Can you ram a guy down fan's throats any more than a 434 day title reign (if your name is not Cena)? It was a well deserved reign and I loved it, but this is Bryan's time in the spotlight. He has earned it.


----------



## RFalcao

what the hell, the wwe title is vacated, Bryan is 2 time WWE champion,0 days as champion in his first reign and 1 day in his second reign, lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan, Bruno and Punk are all 2 time champions. The record books recognize that fact.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan was insanely over tonight.......By the way, something tells me that the reason why they keep featuring Brie, is just a backstage thing.....I totally see an Elizabeth/Randy Savage moment happening...He's going to propose to her in the middle of the ring on Raw I bet..


----------



## NO!

Dunmer said:


> Just realized Bryan's an IC reign away from winning every title in the WWE (besides the Divas one). If they ever try to bring prestige back to it Bryan would make a perfect candidate for the title if he isn't involved in anything big or the WHC.


They could do a WWE Champion vs. Intercontinental Champion match at some point, with both titles on the line. Other than that, he shouldn't compete for the IC title.


----------



## DaBlueGuy

Knowing that he bribed a ref at NOC how will we ever know if any of his other title wins were legit? What if he has beeen bribing refs his whole career.


----------



## Happenstan

DaBlueGuy said:


> Knowing that he bribed a ref at NOC how will we ever know if any of his other title wins were legit? What if he has beeen bribing refs his whole career.


:HHH2


----------



## World's Best

DaBlueGuy said:


> Knowing that he bribed a ref at NOC how will we ever know if any of his other title wins were legit? What if he has beeen bribing refs his whole career.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

https://twitter.com/WWEDanielBryan/status/383717067750256640

So Bryan is officially engaged... Congrats to him and Bri


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That's awesome for them. I have a feeling this almost guarantees they both win their respective title maybe even on the same night.


----------



## markedfordeath

you know what? something seemed iffy about him not being on Smackdown or even advertised for it on Tuesday night. I had a sneaky suspicion...And what furthered it was me seeing a photo of him in Chicago with Brie at a romantic dinner after Raw took place...so I had a feeling management let him go and do it and then come back...why else would he take just a day off?


----------



## SpaceTraveller

WWE Magazine ‏@WWEmagazine 36s

@WWEDanielBryan Some advice: As much as it makes sense and will be convenient-Don't have the wedding in the ring! It never goes right.

Funny tweet by WWE Mag


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm so happy for GOAT & Brie Bella.


----------



## markedfordeath

yep congrats to them! guess he'll be the first married man to have success in the WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

A lot of men have had success and been married. The trick is to maintain a successful marriage.


----------



## markedfordeath

i'm just baffled that Ryback said that management told him to stay single in order to be successful....you just never say that to an employee...because its bullshit..pro athletes get married all the time and stay married...but i will say, its easier to date a WWE diva and now I know why most of them do.


----------



## PGSucks

That quote from Daniel Bryan loving Brie forever like the ocean goes on was fucking adorable :bryan


----------



## markedfordeath

I know right? that was an awesome line. and He did it out in nature which they both love. She's perfect for him in every way. I hope they dont' have him redo it in the ring ala Savage and Elizabeth. I actually thought that's how he would have done it or I thought he was going to wait until he legitimately won the title. like "Brianna Garcia please come out here" all non kayfabe and all lol


----------



## Londrick

Great news for the both of them (don't know who I'm more jealous of). Also great news for Total Divas cause you know this is gonna be a major part of the next season or the following one


----------



## markedfordeath

I bet they had him redo the marriage proposal for the camera word for word.....its not as special that way but at least he got to do it while alone with her before the cameras came...Bryan doesnt' strike me as the type of guy that would want camera around for the official proposal, so they probably re did it for the cameras like Natalya had her wedding filmed like a week after they had already gotten married. does anyone feel bad for Nikki? she probably will never go through this.


----------



## mblonde09

markedfordeath said:


> its just not a good idea to have *your top guy* being called names..it shows weakness to them.


They've never called Cena names, to my knowledge.


----------



## markedfordeath

exactly...which means he's not the TOP GUY....he's just a placeholder for right now....but the fans will make sure he stays at the top...


----------



## Srdjan99

Congrats to B&B really happy for them


----------



## RandomLurker

Did you see dat right there?! Dats my boi D-Bry getting it done! That's what I'm talkin bout!


----------



## birthday_massacre

markedfordeath said:


> i'm just baffled that Ryback said that management told him to stay single in order to be successful....you just never say that to an employee...because its bullshit..pro athletes get married all the time and stay married...but i will say, its easier to date a WWE diva and now I know why most of them do.


yeah but other pro atheletes have off seasons to see their wives.

in the WWE you are on the road at least 300 days a year if not more. You are rarely ever home to see your family. How many wrestlers when they are active stay married and make it work? Its rare, most get divorced.

Unless you are dating or marry someone in the biz you are working with. That is the expect to hwen it works.


----------



## krai999

mblonde09 said:


> They've never called Cena names, to my knowledge.


fruity pebbles


----------



## O Fenômeno

PGSucks said:


> That quote from Daniel Bryan loving Brie forever like the ocean goes on was fucking adorable :bryan


It's boring, didn't have the level of intensity that Punk would have...

:HHH2


----------



## markedfordeath

ha ha Punk would say "Baby, its Clobbering time! you're the best in the world" LOL


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Really enjoyed Bryan's promo this week.Was the best promo of the show,and looked like it was coming directly from heart.


----------



## markedfordeath

he looked bad ass with his hair like that too..he made several valid points in that promo...


----------



## Osize10

da fuq is with his non-booking on tonight's raw?


----------



## O Fenômeno

:StephenA2 No bryan until 11pm


----------



## markedfordeath

the WWE doesn't believe in him, its obvious...fuck them! they give us a shitty Raw and they don't even have the top guys on there for long...What the fuck is this? they're treating him like shit..its like they dont care....wow, so messed up!


----------



## RandomLurker

Shit man, he finally appears right on the overrun mark.


----------



## markedfordeath

Cena wouldn't be booked this way..so I guess its clear that the whole time Bryan was just a placeholder...


----------



## RandomLurker

Welp, that's....yep.


----------



## Osize10

They fucked him. I'm this close to checking out


----------



## #Mark

So, anyone else wish Summerslam ended with Bryan as champ? We should have known it was all done from there.


----------



## Osize10

#Mark said:


> So, anyone else wish Summerslam ended with Bryan as champ? We should have known it was all done from there.


Yeah this has been horrendous. The worst part is it brought out all the Orton marks who think he is the saving grace of the wwe.


----------



## markedfordeath

they fucking buried Bryan tonight..fuck the WWE...of course always the same people on top getting over!


----------



## Arcade

Lol @ People raging on here about Daniel Bryan getting beat down by Orton tonight. Bryan has already gotten the upperhand on Orton plenty of times before.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Looks like people who have no clue on simple, basic storytelling are bitching again.


----------



## stonefort

Boring wrestler is boring. Bryan schtick is old and tired and dumb.


----------



## RandomLurker

Arcade said:


> Lol @ People raging on here about Daniel Bryan getting beat down by Orton tonight. Bryan has already gotten the upperhand on Orton plenty of times before.


I'm actually upset with the Bellas' involvement more than anything else...The beat down was pretty standard and I don't have a problem with :lol


----------



## THANOS

Arcade said:


> Lol @ People raging on here about Daniel Bryan getting beat down by Orton tonight. Bryan has already gotten the upperhand on Orton plenty of times before.


The problem is Bryan is the face in this story, and should not be getting beat down from Orton in a fair one of one fight, where it's booked for Bryan to be the initial aggressor and Orton makes the comeback and turns it around on the babyface cleanly in the fight. With that move they just placed Bryan in the category of RVD and Miz who were, "embarrassingly" as HHH put it, demolished by Orton.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RandomLurker said:


> I'm actually upset with the Bellas' involvement more than anything else...The beat down was pretty standard and I don't have a problem with :lol


Kayfabe wise Brie is the number 1 contender for the diva's belt. Couldn't she pick up a chair or something and beat Orton off of Bryan? So damn useless. Now if Bryan was still dating AJ she would've jumped on Orton's back and try to claw his eyes out.


----------



## Arcade

THANOS said:


> The problem is Bryan is the face in this story, and should not be getting beat down from Orton in a fair one of one fight, where it's booked for Bryan to be the initial aggressor and Orton makes the comeback and turns it around on the babyface cleanly in the fight. With that move they just placed Bryan in the category of RVD and Miz who were, "embarrassingly" as HHH put it, demolished by Orton.


So every heel has to resort to cowardly tactics to match up against a face? Daniel Bryan's credibility in facing against Randy Orton has already been established, since Daniel Bryan basically beat Randy Orton at Night of Champions. This is the first time in the feud where Orton had gotten the upperhand on Daniel Bryan without any help or sneak attacks.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah but you don't put Bryan in the category as the Miz, Bryan should be the guy that stops the attacks...bullshit!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

SubZero3:16 said:


> Kayfabe wise Brie is the number 1 contender for the diva's belt. Couldn't she pick up a chair or something and beat Orton off of Bryan? So damn useless. Now if Bryan was still dating AJ she would've jumped on Orton's back and try to claw his eyes out.


:lol I know she just watched her man get beat up and didn't do anything about it and she had no emotion during the beat down as well.


----------



## THANOS

Arcade said:


> So every heel has to resort to cowardly tactics to match up against a face? Daniel Bryan's credibility in facing against Randy Orton has already been established, since Daniel Bryan basically beat Randy Orton at Night of Champions. This is the first time in the feud where Orton had gotten the upperhand on Daniel Bryan without any help or sneak attacks.


Yes but not in the way they did it. He just straight up turned the tide mid fight and then beat him down. It could have been executed much better so it looked like Bryan made an error in judgment and Orton took advantage of it, but sadly it didn't go that way.


----------



## #Mark

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Looks like people who have no clue on simple, basic storytelling are bitching again.


Ending the show with Bryan getting beat down really isn't the problem, however, the way he was beat down is a huge problem. If Orton hit Bryan with a cheap shot or got an advantage on him by some nefarious way (a low blow or eye rake) that's one thing.. But Bryan, the guy they're trying to position as a lead babyface, initiating the contact by attacking Orton first then getting his ass kicked for ten straight minutes really does Bryan absolutely no favors. Bryan's character is in a very delicate position right now. After weeks of telling the audience that he isn't main event worthy, having Orton beat him down without a hitch essentially proves it.


----------



## markedfordeath

they don't want Bryan to be the face....its based upon real life and now its official....he isn't winning the title ever...so they just fucked with us.


----------



## GillbergReturns

markedfordeath said:


> yeah but you don't put Bryan in the category as the Miz, Bryan should be the guy that stops the attacks...bullshit!


There's a big difference though. Bryan will get his revenge in the match. Bryan's not Austin. He's Foley. He's the underdog troll champ who drives the upper management crazy because he's over without the marketable skills. Doesn't need to be superman.


----------



## Osize10

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Looks like people who have no clue on simple, basic storytelling are bitching again.


I think you need to look harder. Some of the more intelligent posters here are not mad Bryan got beat down. It's the abysmal lack of time, effort, and creative booking put into this feud. Orton randomly beating down Bryan with Brie magically looking on...yes it was simple, so simple that it was insulting.

You need to revisit the days that people like fucking Al Snow and Hardcore Holly had more character develop, branching ability, and personality than 90% of this roster....and creative knew how to weave the characters. This shit is so tired...Bryan has more than proved he has personality for the past year and a half...but he's on this simple, insulting, and downright offensive creative leash. Not even Chris Jericho looked good in this god awful booking system. It's just insulting to anyone who has watched the product pre pg. It's bad tv. No one cares, but I'm not ordering anymore ppvs or watching this show...it just doesn't meet my standard. I'm not going to pass it b/c "oh hey hey everyone the heel got the upper hand." No - the characters suck, and those with personality are stuffed in creatives giant ass that they call booking. I wish I could tell this to CM Punk and crown it my pipe bomb. I'm sick of what they've done to this show. It used to be brilliant. Seriously, Al Snow blows 90% of this shit out of the water. Just look it up...any episode from 1998-1999 and you'll cry when compared to today.


----------



## THANOS

#Mark said:


> Ending the show with Bryan getting beat down really isn't the problem, however, the way he was beat down is a huge problem. If Orton hit Bryan with a cheap shot or got an advantage on him by some nefarious way (a low blow or eye rake) that's one thing.. But Bryan, the guy they're trying to position as a lead babyface, initiating the contact by attacking Orton first then getting his ass kicked for ten straight minutes really does Bryan absolutely no favors. Bryan's character is in a very delicate position right now. After weeks of telling the audience that he isn't main event worthy, having Orton beat him down without a hitch essentially proves it.


Exactly this, and they continued their "excellent marketing strategy :HHH2" of painting Bryan, as well as the other faces for that matter, as emasculated losers who can't hold a candle to the likes of Orton, the Shield, and the mighty Triple H. Calling Bryan a miniature troll loser every week does what to help Bryan and this storyline again?


----------



## B. [R]

Idk man, maybe it was to sell the fact that Orton is back to his old ways and fully embracing his heelishness. Now the icing on the cake would be to have Orton RKO/Punt Brie in the middle of the ring. But I guess it's just one of those things, they have to save something like that to build another PPV. Still the crowd may pop for it, shitting all over the segment so they gotta be careful.


----------



## B. [R]

GillbergReturns said:


> There's a big difference though. Bryan will get his revenge in the match. Bryan's not Austin. He's Foley. He's the underdog troll champ who drives the upper management crazy because he's over without the marketable skills. Doesn't need to be superman.


Why can't he be both? Have Foley's likable attitude with Austin's badass aura. The crowd already buys into Bryan being badass in the way he comes off...they just need to stop going out of their way to put him down in such an insulting manner each week. Tone that shit down, else the crowd will start to believe it.


----------



## markedfordeath

i dont know....I bet when he was told this, Bryan was probably really pissed off, but since he's a good employee, he just allowed it to happen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Exactly this, and they continued their "excellent marketing strategy :HHH2" of painting Bryan, as well as the other faces for that matter, as emasculated losers who can't hold a candle to the likes of Orton, the Shield, and the mighty Triple H. Calling Bryan a miniature troll loser every week does what to help Bryan and this storyline again?




I agree with all of this. It's okay for Bryan to get beat down, after all he stood tall for 6 straight shows. The problem is making him look weak. I also never want to hear him running himself down with all that ugly troll bullshit. He needs to use speech reflective of all the self confidence he has. You would never see Cena constantly saying "I suck in the ring and I am unworthy of my spot in the company."


----------



## Vyer

I think I understand. Orton is now completely different than what he was at Night of Champions. Bryan was not prepared to fight the *sadistic* Orton which caused him to easily get beat down. Now Bryan has to regroup and, to me, it is making their match unpredictable which is good. Can Bryan beat Orton who is now remorseless?


----------



## markedfordeath

guys come on, the WWE doesn't want to change..this is just placeholder bullshit so that Cena can challenge Orton for the title...the WWE fucking sucks once again! can't believe we bought into it, and thought they were changing for a bit...we were fooled....back to Cena and Orton as the top fucking guys like always. Vince can never have it any other way.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Vyer said:


> I think I understand. Orton is now completely different than what he was at Night of Champions. Bryan was not prepared to fight the *sadistic* Orton which caused him to easily get beat down. Now Bryan has to regroup and, to me, it is making their match unpredictable which is good. Can Bryan beat Orton who is now remorseless?


If Bryan responded to Orton's aggressiveness by summoning The American Dragon, I would be all for it. It would be sort of an aggressive personality arms race.


----------



## Arcade

THANOS said:


> Yes but not in the way they did it. He just straight up turned the tide mid fight and then beat him down. It could have been executed much better so it looked like Bryan made an error in judgment and Orton took advantage of it, but sadly it didn't go that way.


Mostly, the point of Orton's beatdown on Daniel Bryan was to legitimize Orton's return to his sadistic as a new and serious threat to Daniel Bryan, not to make Daniel Bryan look weak. There's still a chance for Daniel Bryan to get the upperhand on Orton Smackdown also. It should be a good thing that Orton is now developing into a dominant heel, as feuds between dominant heels and faces tend to be very good.



Vyer said:


> I think I understand. Orton is now completely different than what he was at Night of Champions. Bryan was not prepared to fight the *sadistic* Orton which caused him to easily get beat down. Now Bryan has to regroup and, to me, it is making their match unpredictable which is good. Can Bryan beat Orton who is now remorseless?


Pretty much this.


----------



## GillbergReturns

B. [R] said:


> Why can't he be both? Have Foley's likable attitude with Austin's badass aura. The crowd already buys into Bryan being badass in the way he comes off...they just need to stop going out of their way to put him down in such an insulting manner each week. Tone that shit down, else the crowd will start to believe it.


Everyone can't get the upper hand 100% of the time. Bryan's winning the matches so Orton will win the build. That's how you make 2 guys look strong.

Bryan beats Orton clean. Orton attacks Brie, Bryan ends the feud at HITC with another clean victory. If Orton never gets the upper hand he looks like a b**** and you wasted your time. There's a reason Rock and Foley had better feuds with a lot of the mid carders than Austin or Cena does. They're human and that allows a give and take.


----------



## markedfordeath

the only reason why they would include Brie in this feud is because she's going to align with Orton...that has to be the only reason...Orton even said so himself, "she's going to wake up and notice she's with a barn animal" so they're setting it up. which is weird because we know they're engaged.


----------



## checkcola

Insanity. There is no way she's going to align with Orton. Total Divas Season 2 is going to include Brie/Bryan's engagement and the WWE is not going to undercut that relationship. She's being used to put heat on Orton.


----------



## O Fenômeno

I hope Bryan regroups and comes back like a man who grows a beard of that length would

:yes


----------



## GillbergReturns

markedfordeath said:


> the only reason why they would include Brie in this feud is because she's going to align with Orton...that has to be the only reason...Orton even said so himself, "she's going to wake up and notice she's with a barn animal" so they're setting it up. which is weird because we know they're engaged.


Total Divas. Personally I think they're setting up a Cena and Bryan tag team with the Bellas connection kind of uniting them.


----------



## markedfordeath

this might be the first time that the guy that gets the upperhand at the go home show, wins the title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan just did that at NOC.


----------



## RandomLurker

Vyer said:


> I think I understand. Orton is now completely different than what he was at Night of Champions. Bryan was not prepared to fight the *sadistic* Orton which caused him to easily get beat down. Now Bryan has to regroup and, to me, it is making their match unpredictable which is good. Can Bryan beat Orton who is now remorseless?


That is an interpretation and a sub-story to itself. The thing is...they ran out of RAWs to explain it. Oh well! TIME FOR THE PPV! (I guess they still have Smackdown tho)



Best4Bidness said:


> If Bryan responded to Orton's aggressiveness by summoning The American Dragon, I would be all for it. It would be sort of an aggressive personality arms race.


Absolutely would love this, but two things will prevent this from happening. WWE loves Daniel Bryan YESing in serious promos, and now it looks like WWE wants Brie to stand by his side. Let's say the best case scenario on Sunday is Bryan winning. He'll have his proper reign with a Bella. That's not Dragon...


----------



## markedfordeath

oh man, dont' tell me Brie is going to be out during his matches now....what the fuck! WWE really hates small guys...can't wait for HBK to make an appearance and super kick HHH.


----------



## RandomLurker

markedfordeath said:


> oh man, dont' tell me Brie is going to be out during his matches now....what the fuck!


 I hope not, but WWE stopped being subtle about it...


----------



## markedfordeath

I just read that the reason why they played up the Bryan/Brie engagement was because they know they fucked up on the booking. They seriously know they did. They keep telling the audience that Bryan is a B plus every week, and Orton is HHH's puppet....so how is that an attractive feud? its not...they know they fucked up, so they had to make it personal this week and bring up the engagement and they made Orton kick Bryan's ass so that people will get angry and order Battleground to see him get his revenge..its too late, they fucked up the booking big time..making their top face weak and reminding everyone that he's a B Plus is amazingly bad..and having him acknowledge it about himself in a promo, making him believe it about himself..way to go creative!


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> guys come on, the WWE doesn't want to change..this is just placeholder bullshit so that Cena can challenge Orton for the title...the WWE fucking sucks once again! can't believe we bought into it, and thought they were changing for a bit...we were fooled....back to Cena and Orton as the top fucking guys like always. Vince can never have it any other way.


 Cry me a river...

Sadistic Randy > Any Bryan


----------



## markedfordeath

okay so you'd rather have sadistic Randy against Cena instead of something new? okay cool, guess living in the past is the thing to do....watch business go down.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> okay so you'd rather have sadistic Randy against Cena instead of something new? okay cool, guess living in the past is the thing to do....watch business go down.


 Doesn't matter sadistic Orton is badass 

I'd love to see Orton + HHH v Lesnar + Heyman feud.


----------



## Reaper

I just can't see the WWE making Bryan three time champion in three straight previews. It's definitely possible, but it really ruins the worth of the belt and what it means to hold a championship in the long run. These days, whenever I hear them trying sell someone's dominance by the number of times they've won a title, it just makes the wrestler look worse. 16 times? Oh, tell me again how many of those were 2-3 day, or 1-2 week reigns again? 

I thought their exchange though was pretty good. But definitely making Bryan seem more and more like Cena. I'm intrigued by what they're trying to do with Bryan's character - but it just doesn't feel right after last night's raw. 

I didn't buy the concerned Brie bit at all. Not after re-watching that epic Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth segment just two nights ago. 

This roster as a whole probably has the worst acting skills ever.


----------



## markedfordeath

if they were making him like Cena, he'd at least go over in this feud, not so sure anymore.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> if they were making him like Cena, he'd at least go over in this feud, not so sure anymore.


 If they made him the next Cena wrestling would certainly die, there's a limit before you start to call bs i.e. beat everyone on the roster, at least with Cena it was semi-believable with his size and power.


----------



## markedfordeath

they'll bring him back and insert him into this and he'll save the day obviously...so what's the point? it started off so awesome with something new, someone new...now its the same old shit.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> they'll bring him back and insert him into this and he'll save the day obviously...so what's the point? it started off so awesome with something new, someone new...now its the same old shit.


 Believe in the Shield, back them and these guys will eventually overcome the odds :cena


----------



## rbhayek

Punk Fan said:


> If they made him the next Cena wrestling would certainly die, there's a limit before you start to call bs i.e. beat everyone on the roster, at least with Cena it was semi-believable with his size and power.


Regardless of whether you're Cena or anyone, NO TOP FACE should mow through the roster like he did. That is what causes fans to turn on the face. The face should have adversity and lose some to get some support. We couldn't experience that with Cena because aside from a combined 3 months, he was champion for 2 and a half years straight from 2005-2007.


----------



## krai999

markedfordeath said:


> they'll bring him back and insert him into this and he'll save the day obviously...so what's the point? it started off so awesome with something new, someone new...now its the same old shit.


don't let punk fan get into your head man bryan would get his benoit title reign where eventually he'll put over roman reigns at summerslam. Need to have some faith man


----------



## markedfordeath

he deserves to have the title for as long as Punk. and he should be allowed to face guys like the Rock and Lesnar as well...


----------



## rbhayek

markedfordeath said:


> he deserves to have the title for as long as Punk. and he should be allowed to face guys like the Rock and Lesnar as well...


Punk's reign (I say this also as a Punk fan) was getting stale during his face run and his heel turn (which I hated) made it interesting again.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> he deserves to have the title for as long as Punk. and he *should be allowed to face guys like the Rock and Lesnar as well*...


 :no:

The only reason Punk faced The Rock was because of his title reign and the only reason Punk held the title for so long was so he could lose to The Rock and make him look good. 

On paper Punk wasn't worthy to have such a feud and he probably wouldn't have gotten it if it wasn't for his year long reign.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah but Bryan should be allowed a long title reign even if its just one long one in his career.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> yeah but Bryan should be allowed a long title reign even if its just one long one in his career.


 Bryan doesn't have the mic skills to be the guy for more than a month, he'll get boring and even the marks will turn on him.


----------



## rbhayek

markedfordeath said:


> yeah but Bryan should be allowed a long title reign even if its just one long one in his career.


5 months to 6 if he is a face. Longer as a heel. If he ever turns heel again.


----------



## JamesK

Punk Fan said:


> If they made him the next Cena wrestling would certainly die, there's a limit before you start to call bs i.e. beat everyone on the roster, at least with Cena it was semi-believable with his size and power.


Wrestling would die??
Seriously? One guy can kill wrestling?


----------



## AthenaMark

Do not be deceived by what you saw last night. Daniel Bryan is gonna KICK Randy Orton's ass on Sunday. He might get DQ'd and lose the title like that. Orton is not gonna beat Bryan in the middle of the ring in dominant fashion like last night. Orton might get destroyed by the end of that match on Sunday.


> Wrestling would die??
> Seriously? One guy can kill wrestling?


He's a Kevin Nash fan apparently


----------



## SerapisLiber

Respect the beard. You'll live longer- http://worldobserveronline.com/2013/02/26/beards-keep-you-young-healthy-handsome-says-science/


----------



## Mr. I

Punk Fan said:


> Bryan doesn't have the mic skills to be the guy for more than a month, he'll get boring and even the marks will turn on him.





> Punk Fan


Sigh.



JamesK said:


> Wrestling would die??
> Seriously? One guy can kill wrestling?


You heard him. If Daniel Bryan wins a lot as champion, the global corporation of the WWE will go out of business, CMLL and AAA will goi bankrupt, NJPW will lose all their fans, ROH, PWG and DGUSA will all close their doors, it's a tragedy.


----------



## markedfordeath

the reason why they picked Bryan was not because he was being cheered heavily, but because they want to go into a different direction with the company and Triple H wants to emphasize wrestling more than entertainment. would explain all the good matches on a weekly basis. As soon as Vince steps down, you'll see more wrestling other than just the entertainment aspect..And Bryan will be at the forefront.


----------



## vanboxmeer

It's diminishing returns. Bryan's "big WWE Title win" will actually be his 3rd. And he already beat Cena for it - he's never gonna top that. Enthusiasm can only dwindle at this point. They basically fucked any real strong fan emotion from his title victory.


----------



## stonefort

Can Bryan Daniel be fixed?
Who is excited by this guy? Do people like being bored?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ithil said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> You heard him. If Daniel Bryan wins a lot as champion, the global corporation of the WWE will go out of business, CMLL and AAA will goi bankrupt, NJPW will lose all their fans, ROH, PWG and DGUSA will all close their doors, it's a tragedy.



A third title reign would cause Punk mark's to die of dysentery because they would lose their shit.


----------



## THANOS

stonefort said:


> Can Bryan Daniel be fixed?
> *Who is excited by this guy?* Do people like being bored?


Oh I dunno about 18000 strong at any given show? And way more at every ppv? Face it dude you're part of small, and when I say small I mean infinitesimal, minority.


----------



## Happenstan

Best4Bidness said:


> A third title reign would cause Punk mark's to die of dysentery because they would lose their shit.


This is happening already. I've never seen a more selfish bunch of people falling all over themselves with the hope of derailing Bryan to prop up Punk. It almost seems like they're afraid Punk might be left in Bryan's wake if current trends continue. :shocked:


Nice to see even a year later Punk is still shitting the bed when it comes to ratings.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

I'm glad Bryan is losing some luster, just so vanboxmeer can have a purpose in forums life again.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

stonefort said:


> Can Bryan Daniel be fixed?
> Who is excited by this guy? Do people like being bored?


Some posts are just stupid and this one is obviously stupid.


----------



## markedfordeath

what is it about Punk that turns people off? I always wondered why people turn the channel when he's on...is this why he had to be paired with part timers?


----------



## JustJoel

Happenstan said:


> This is happening already. I've never seen a more selfish bunch of people falling all over themselves with the hope of derailing Bryan to prop up Punk. It almost seems like they're afraid Punk might be left in Bryan's wake if current trends continue. :shocked:
> 
> 
> Nice to see even a year later Punk is still shitting the bed when it comes to ratings.


Gonna make for a great feud, eh?


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

markedfordeath said:


> what is it about Punk that turns people off? I always wondered why people turn the channel when he's on...is this why he had to be paired with part timers?


Because he has a look that only appeals to clinically depressed people who grew up in broken homes.


----------



## THANOS




----------



## rbhayek

I swear so many of you make it Bryan or Punk. Am I the only one that likes them both? Good God!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


>


----------



## markedfordeath

i think its hilarious how people think that Bryan is getting depushed due to the ratings. His segments gain viewers every week and the show sucks when he's not on it! He's obviously going to be a big deal moving forward, the storyline just sucks..if they put him in a great storyline he'll be golden, but the way they've written this has been an epic fail. In everything he's been in he's been great, but this storyline sucks now....but Bryan is a big deal in the company...they just need to come up with better writing..he's never getting depushed, that would be seriously awful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I think its funny how some think that Sheamus should be pushed ahead of Bryan once he returns. Bryan had surpassed Sheamus before he left and the crowd recognized it. I would love for Sheamus to go heel and feud with Bryan. They really work well together.


----------



## markedfordeath

really? Sheamus pushed ahead of Bryan? ha ha yeah right..Bryan just needs good writing, they write godawful promos for him and make him look cheesy...they need to write more promos like the japanese slapping one he did, that was platinum right there. And the fact that at NOC people wanted refunds for what they did to Bryan, tells you how much of a draw Bryan is.....people love the guy. And they hate how this has been booked...People want the guy as champion to start the era of Bryan and yet they keep fucking him over. And its showing how disinterested people are, its not Bryan they're losing interest in. They need to make him champion and just wait how successful he'll be.


----------



## superuser1

He just needs to be more serious. Quit playing with his beard everytime he talks quit with the jokes. His promo on Raw was solid though because he finally had some aggression in his voice.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

stonefort said:


> Can Bryan Daniel be fixed?
> Who is excited by this guy? Do people like being bored?


If you're a wrestling fan, then you can't find Bryan boring. He's easily the best in ring performer in the WWE and in all of pro wrestling right now (although in terms of every aspect that involves in ring work, you could argue that Punk has him barely beat out), and people still talk about his mic skills as if they are bad. I just don't understand this. If we were talking about his time right after NXT, then okay, but his mic skills have definitely improved, and he has a solid gimmick that he actually plays up to during his promos. He actually stands out on the mic.

For those who continue to ask why he's getting pushed, he's getting pushed simply because he's the most over guy in the WWE. I don't understand why this needs to be explained over and over again, but this is the main reason for it. If you don't like him, then fine, but please quit complaining about it, because it's not about to change anytime soon. This is a guy who beat Cena clean on PPV, no outside interference and no use of weapons or dirty tactics. He literally straight up beat Cena. A guy who does that isn't going away from the main event scene anytime soon, so you'd better get used to it.


----------



## stonefort

How boring must your life be to find Daniel Bryan entertaining?


----------



## Young Constanza

stonefort said:


> How boring must your life be to find Daniel Bryan entertaining?


not nearly as boring as someone who has nothing else better to do than post in a thread dedicated to him, despite not being a fan. Do you follow people on twitter you don't like too?


----------



## markedfordeath

Daniel Bryan is not going away, he's main eventing Mania, he's a rare talent that you have to take advantage of..they could use him for so many things for the future of the company... All the guys coming up can have solid matches with him and they can blow the roof off arenas for the foreseeable future with him at the helm.


----------



## heelorton

How do you know hes main eventing Mania?You work for WWE? Or do you believe all you hear or read on the 'net as fact? Youdo know this is WWE where things change about 1,000 times in one week let alone how many times it'll change between now and Rumble time.


----------



## #Mark

vanboxmeer said:


> It's diminishing returns. Bryan's "big WWE Title win" will actually be his 3rd. And he already beat Cena for it - he's never gonna top that. Enthusiasm can only dwindle at this point. They basically fucked any real strong fan emotion from his title victory.


Yup. No matter what they do with him going forward he'll never be able to regain the momentum he had after he pinned Cena clean.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## THANOS

> There has been a lot of talk within WWE about Daniel Bryan winning the 2014 Royal Rumble match. WWE reportedly has plans in place through Survivor Series and some main event plans in mind for the Rumble.
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


Well this isn't too much of a surprise but I did think Bryan may be defending the WWE Title at this point, and Punk would be winning the Rumble. I don't really see Bryan facing HHH at all in this storyline, because I have a horrible feeling HHH will just move on without Bryan even getting his hands on him once.

I'd love to be proven wrong though.


----------



## tonsgrams

I cant wait until this guy returns to being an upper midcarder. Sick of his boring mic skills, overrated formulaic in ring performances and his stupid yes chants.


----------



## markedfordeath

how many trolls are there?


----------



## THANOS

tonsgrams said:


> I cant wait until this guy returns to being an upper midcarder. Sick of his boring mic skills, overrated formulaic in ring performances and his stupid yes chants.


----------



## stonefort

More Boring Daniel Bryan. Boring wrestler is boring.


----------



## markedfordeath

don't you love how people find him boring on here but every person in every arena all over the world goes crazy for him when he comes out. amazing how that works.


----------



## Duke Silver

It's true. The minority of uprising hate on here supports the notion that Bryan is a made-man now. 

People will just have to get used to Bryan being a main-eventer. He's not going anywhere.


----------



## markedfordeath

seriously...they need him in the company..he makes anyone look good and the only other guy that does runs his mouth too much for them to give him a push *cough Ziggler cough* so yeah. he's a made man..and I hope he continues to be given opportunities because he's a special talent.


----------



## tonsgrams

Daniel Bryan is good but CM Punk is simply better. Way better on the mic, has had the better matches and way more charisma. Db cant even hold his jockstrap.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

THANOS said:


> Well this isn't too much of a surprise but I did think Bryan may be defending the WWE Title at this point, and Punk would be winning the Rumble. I don't really see Bryan facing HHH at all in this storyline, because I have a horrible feeling HHH will just move on without Bryan even getting his hands on him once.
> 
> I'd love to be proven wrong though.



Could be Bryan wins the Rumble and HHH wins the belt at some point... Or just awards himself it because "it's best for business" :HHH2


----------



## THANOS

The Sandrone said:


> Could be Bryan wins the Rumble and HHH wins the belt at some point... Or just awards himself it because "it's best for business" :HHH2


This could be true I just wonder how they would go about transferring the belt from Orton to HHH? Maybe Bryan could win at HIAC, then successfully defend at Survivor Series, leading to HHH stripping Bryan of the title and saying Bryan gets no more opportunities, while he rewards the title to himself because Orton couldn't get it done and "sometimes the old method is the BEST method for business :HHH2". Then Bryan could win the Rumble and face HHH at Mania.

I only wonder where this leaves Punk? A feud with Orton would certainly seem like a step backwards, no offense to Orton. Maybe a triple threat between Punk, Orton, and Cena?


----------



## markedfordeath

it's not a coincidence that ever since after NOC and Bryan got stripped of the title, the ratings have gone down. People want to see him as champion. They just want to. The constant fuckery toward him is turning people off, and people even asked for refunds..see, people love Bryan....so stripping him of the title again would get 2.2 ratings each week lol


----------



## GillbergReturns

I can't see HHH in the title feuds if they're going ahead with the Stephanie as owner of the WWE angle. It looks to me like this is going to be Vince's last hooray and that means we'll likely see Cena (Vince) vs HHH (Steph)


----------



## GillbergReturns

markedfordeath said:


> it's not a coincidence that ever since after NOC and Bryan got stripped of the title, the ratings have gone down. People want to see him as champion. They just want to. The constant fuckery toward him is turning people off, and people even asked for refunds..see, people love Bryan....so stripping him of the title again would get 2.2 ratings each week lol


Ratings are the same as last year. The coincidence is Monday Night Football started back up.


----------



## validreasoning

GillbergReturns said:


> Ratings are the same as last year. The coincidence is Monday Night Football started back up.


football has been on last month and raw numbers up against football have gone from 2.96 to 2.82 to 2.68 in three weeks so clearly something else is the factor



markedfordeath said:


> it's not a coincidence that ever since after NOC and Bryan got stripped of the title, the ratings have gone down. People want to see him as champion. They just want to. The constant fuckery toward him is turning people off, and people even asked for refunds..see, people love Bryan....so stripping him of the title again would get 2.2 ratings each week lol


like i said a few weeks ago he should have left summerslam with the title and see how far he could run with it. when someone is as red-hot as he was at 10.45pm on august 18th it made zero sense to fuck him over in storyline mode.

wwe now seriously need to rehab him back up again for months, having him win the title at noc or hiac would mean NOTHING at this point, they have seriously hurt bryans cred and the cred of the wwe title since summerslam


----------



## superuser1

markedfordeath said:


> it's not a coincidence that ever since after NOC and Bryan got stripped of the title, the ratings have gone down. People want to see him as champion. They just want to. The constant fuckery toward him is turning people off, and people even asked for refunds..see, people love Bryan....so stripping him of the title again would get 2.2 ratings each week lol


A wrestler should be able to draw regardless of if he has the belt or not. Stone Cold drew without the belt,Rock drew without the belt and I'm sure Cena has too.


----------



## markedfordeath

but they weren't constantly stripped and fucked over....they held the title for a good amount of time. huge difference, now its to the point where people think he'll continue to get fucked over....that's not good. And you just named established talents, Bryan is trying to get established, huge difference, surprised you didnt know that.


----------



## Happenstan

superuser1 said:


> A wrestler should be able to draw regardless of if he has the belt or not. Stone Cold drew without the belt,Rock drew without the belt and I'm sure Cena has too.


Agreed completely, but casuals have to believe Bryan is a top tier star before that can happen. All these title reversals have kept Bryan from being cemented in as a main eventer in their minds. Look at NOC. Bryan wins the title and the entire crowd was quiet until they realized Bryan was gonna keep the title for the night at least and then they explode. That should of been a telling moment for WWE but apparently not.


----------



## markedfordeath

Well seems WWE is understanding that they fucked up and they're considering Bryan to get a big win in the future...but having him get his ass handed to him on Raw was seriously dumb...so let's hope its set up for Bryan to beat the holy fuck out of Orton and then he can move on.


----------



## Ace

Happenstan said:


> Agreed completely, but casuals have to believe Bryan is a top tier star before that can happen. All these title reversals have kept Bryan from being cemented in as a main eventer in their minds. Look at NOC. Bryan wins the title and the entire crowd was quite until they realized Bryan was gonna keep the title for the night at least and then they explode. That should of been a telling moment for WWE but apparently not.


 I'm glad you don't run the WWE because you'd run it straight into the ground.

Crowd reaction isn't the sole indicator of whether you should push someone, heck if it was Zack Ryder would be WHC.. :lol


----------



## markedfordeath

go away Punk fan, you're making yourself look real bad. your boy had his time. He probably won't get the title again before retiring...he might main event Mania but he wont have another long reign.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> go away Punk fan, you're making yourself look real bad. your boy had his time. He probably won't get the title again before retiring...he might main event Mania *but he wont have another long reign.*


 And I will care why?

I'll be happy as long as a guy like Bryan isn't in the main even for too long, it just makes wrestling and wrestling fans in general look bad.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah the best wrestler in the world today makes wrestling look bad when he wrestles on tv and shows off his greatness..wow, your'e too much man..that made no sense at all..and fans that enjoy good wrestling matches? they're bad fans now?


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> *yeah the best wrestler in the world today* makes wrestling look bad when he wrestles on tv and shows off his greatness..wow, your'e too much man..that made no sense at all..and fans that enjoy good wrestling matches? they're bad fans now?


 Imo Bryan isn't the best, nor is Punk.

Kazuchika Okada is the best *imo*.


----------



## markedfordeath

that's debateable...Bryan Danielson outside of the WWE even was the greatest ever..just ask anyone in the business.


----------



## #Mark

superuser1 said:


> A wrestler should be able to draw regardless of if he has the belt or not. Stone Cold drew without the belt,Rock drew without the belt and I'm sure Cena has too.


You kind of need a main event push first before you have that kind of drawing power. Guys don't become stars over night, Bryan should have held the belt for a significant length of time to cement him as a star. 



Punk Fan;24625009[B said:


> ]I'm glad you don't run the WWE because you'd run it straight into the ground.[/B]


If the WWE can survive Punk's reign of terror i'm sure they can survive anything.


----------



## Ace

#Mark said:


> If the WWE can survive Punk's reign of terror i'm sure they can survive anything.


 Yeah a 5 foot 8 200 pound guy beating 6 foot plus 250+ guys week in week out for 434 days would be amazing :lol


----------



## Happenstan

Punk Fan said:


> I'm glad you don't run the WWE because you'd run it straight into the ground.
> 
> Crowd reaction isn't the sole indicator of whether you should push someone, heck if it was Zack Ryder would be WHC.. :lol


When did I say crowd reaction was the sole indicator in pushing someone? Why do you insist on making shit up out of thin air?




#Mark said:


> You kind of need a main event push first before you have that kind of drawing power. Guys don't become stars over night, Bryan should have held the belt for a significant length of time to cement him as a star.


:clap Exactly.


----------



## markedfordeath

because he's actually that tough in real life, so that's why its believable..he's the every man. he's the average guy conquering the world and that gives other people hope and its inspiring.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> because he's actually that tough in real life, so that's why its believable..he's the every man. he's the average guy conquering the world and that gives other people hope and its inspiring.


 This is the WWE the world knows it's fake, so it just makes it cringe worthy when they try to push stories like that.


----------



## markedfordeath

i'm done with any kind of bashing..its not cool...Punk and Bryan are two very important components to the WWE, can we at least agree there? and let it go.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

Bryan vs Punk...






:lmao:flip:lmao


----------



## DualShock

#Mark said:


> You kind of need a main event push first before you have that kind of drawing power. Guys don't become stars over night, Bryan should have held the belt for a significant length of time to cement him as a star.


People still don't get it. This is not about making a new star. This is a storyline about control with Triple, Stephanie and Vince. 
Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton are just supporting actors, that's why Randy Orton barely speaked when he was champion unlike The Rock as the Corporate champion, that's why Daniel Bryan was screwed twice within 1 month and that's why the title is vacated and was not given back to Randy Orton. 
What happened with the WWE title from SummerSlam until Night of Champions is hurting both guys, Bryan as the star of the company and Randy as the Corporate champion and when you look how everyting tuned out they both weren't supposed to fill these.
Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton are not the Stone Cold and The Rock in this new version of the corporation storyline, they are the Big Boss Man and Ken Shamrock of the new corporation storyline
The next best thing for the retarded WWE writers during Cena's absence is not creating a new John Cena, the next best thing for the retarded WWE writers is to make a poor storyline about power that makes no sense at numerous occasions until Cena comes back and people need to realize it
That's why both sides, fans of the babyface Bryan and fans of the sick Randy Orton are shaking their heads in disbelief at how the booking of both guys makes no sense


----------



## #Mark

DualShock said:


> People still don't get it. This is not about making a new star. This is a storyline about control with Triple, Stephanie and Vince.
> Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton are just supporting actors, that's why Randy Orton barely speaked when he was champion unlike The Rock as the Corporate champion, that's why Daniel Bryan was screwed twice within 1 month and that's why the title is vacated and was not given back to Randy Orton.
> What happened with the WWE title from SummerSlam until Night of Champions is hurting both guys, Bryan as the star of the company and Randy as the Corporate champion and when you look how everyting tuned out they both weren't supposed to fill these.
> Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton are not the Stone Cold and The Rock in this new version of the corporation storyline, they are the Big Boss Man and Ken Shamrock of the new corporation storyline
> The next best thing for the retarded WWE writers during Cena's absence is not creating a new John Cena, the next best thing for the retarded WWE writers is to make a poor storyline about power that makes no sense at numerous occasions until Cena comes back and people need to realize it
> That's why both sides, fans of the babyface Bryan and fans of the sick Randy Orton are shaking their heads in disbelief at how the booking of both guys makes no sense


Unfortunately, this is 100% fact. The minute Triple H said the WWE title is his property and Orton just carries it for him made me realize that this angle has little to do with Orton/Bryan and more to do with the McMahons.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah but they know they fucked up because people stopped watching.


----------



## RandomLurker

So....Bryan didn't even wrestle this week?


----------



## SinJackal

DualShock said:


> People still don't get it. This is not about making a new star. This is a storyline about control with Triple, Stephanie and Vince.
> Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton are just supporting actors, that's why Randy Orton barely speaked when he was champion unlike The Rock as the Corporate champion, that's why Daniel Bryan was screwed twice within 1 month and that's why the title is vacated and was not given back to Randy Orton.
> What happened with the WWE title from SummerSlam until Night of Champions is hurting both guys, Bryan as the star of the company and Randy as the Corporate champion and when you look how everyting tuned out they both weren't supposed to fill these.
> Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton are not the Stone Cold and The Rock in this new version of the corporation storyline, they are the Big Boss Man and Ken Shamrock of the new corporation storyline
> The next best thing for the retarded WWE writers during Cena's absence is not creating a new John Cena, the next best thing for the retarded WWE writers is to make a poor storyline about power that makes no sense at numerous occasions until Cena comes back and people need to realize it
> That's why both sides, fans of the babyface Bryan and fans of the sick Randy Orton are shaking their heads in disbelief at how the booking of both guys makes no sense


Don't entirely agree, but repped for effort.

The storyline is mostly about "the Corporation" than the people involved, but Daniel Bryan is the main beneficiary of this story so far. They're clearly going above and beyond to get him over and make him appear to be a major threat. I'm confused at why you're tossing the massive push he's getting aside. Shamrock never got anything like this.

Orton's a much bigger force than both those guys too (referring to Bossman and Shamrock), but yes not as big as Rock or Austin (out of the whole roster, only Cena comes close to that). I think it's a bit demeaning to him to classify him as a Bigbossman of the storyline. His role definitely hasn't been as impressive as it should be though.

Orton's booking this past week has been better though. He was allowed to actually look good for once, and without "help". That should make the fued more interesting going forward. In the end though, HHH is going to lose to Bryan. So in the end the "point" of this story arc is just to get Bryan over. It just so happens HHH has injected himself into it to make it more interesting. They've put so much effort into Bryan so far, I'm not sure how you can think it is about anything but putting over Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just watched the Bryan/Orton match from the ppv again. For any doubters of Bryan's overness or connection to the crowd, watch how Buffalo explodes for Bryan after his sequence of five straight running dropkicks. They went completely ballistic over him at that moment. It was easily the loudest the crowd had been all night. Not bad for a guy who lacks charisma.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Cena back, wwe belt vacant, and cEna wrestling for the world heavyweight belt. Looks definitive that d Bry is the main event guy now. I don't think it can really be argued any more that everything will go back to normal when cena comes back.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Daniel Bryan has been the top guy ever since he got that pedigree


----------



## Ace

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Need Cena back to elevate those falling ratings.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

bama3


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*










Is he now? :cena4


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

CM Punk fans wont approve


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Bryan is never surpassing Cena :lmao at the Bryan marks who actually think this.


----------



## Freakaleak

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

If he was really the top guy they wouldn't even be uttering Cena's name in the first place.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I can't see it. Maybe in 2014 but IMO, he's only in the main event by default.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## stonefort

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Daniel Bryan has done well with his comedy gimmick. He should take comfort in that.


----------



## redban

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Star-power, he's not the top guy.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

If Bryan was really the guy would they need to add HBK to the match, or bring back Cena?

Fact is his push has failed due to poor writing.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

He's not the #1 guy. If Cena is wrestling for the WHC, the WHC is the main event. If Cena wins the WHC, the WHC surpasses the WWE Championship. John Cena is the be all and end all to Vince McMahon. Besides, we don't even know what the story is with John Cena. For all we know, this might just be an effort to get buys because they know HIAC is going to bomb, and the match might not even take place because Del Rio assaults Cena on the ramp or something, leading to Cena coming back and burying him when he's ready. This is so out of the blue that we need more information. Up until tonight the latest was that Cena would be fully ready by the Rumble along with Sheamus.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Punk Fan said:


> If Bryan was really the guy would they need to add HBK to the match, or bring back Cena?
> 
> Fact is his push has failed due to poor writing.




He's not a top Guy. He's upper midcard material.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Cena has and will be the top guy :cena2


----------



## rabidwolverine27

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Bryan marks :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Never saw him as a top. Always came off as more of a power bottom, honestly.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

It's a lock they're unifying the titles.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

John Cena's Back... John Cena's Back... John Cena's Back.... John Cena's Back... !


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

No.. But I actually like this dynamic. Punk holding down the midcard for the time being, Cena bringing some life back to the WHC, and Bryan/Orton/Hunter continuing their main event program.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



Punk Fan said:


> If Bryan was really the guy would they need to add HBK to the match, or bring back Cena?
> 
> Fact is his push has failed due to poor writing.


Lol, some of you are such embarrassing tools. Bc SCSA didn't have mike Tyson as a spec guest referee, hbk, and mcmahons involved.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



RebelArch86 said:


> Lol, some of you are such embarrassing tools. Bc SCSA didn't have mike Tyson as a spec guest referee, hbk, and mcmahons involved.


 Tyson was for mainstream appeal you tool :woolcock


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Bryan is never surpassing Cena :lmao at the Bryan marks who actually think this.


He already did. He did that when he pinned him clean.



xdoomsayerx said:


> He's not a top Guy. He's upper midcard material.


Bryan is a top guy. Get over it. I'll admit I'm as much of a Bryan mark as the next guy around town, but I'm not saying this out of blind hope. I've seen what he's done in ROH and what he can do for a company as the top person. After knowing about his work for so long, trust me, he definitely has what it takes to be a top guy.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

:lol :lol They're making Cena go after the WHC because they're most likely doing a unification storyline/title match at Wrestlemania, it's also too early to insert Cena into the Triple/Authority storyline as he's the *end game wrestler, the last hope, Punk will probably be inserted next, there would be no point inserting him into now, it will happen sometime after the rumble where he'll probably face Randy Orton in a world title unification match. Byran's never going to be the top guy.*


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



Punk Fan said:


> Tyson was for mainstream appeal you tool :woolcock


The man still has a point.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



Freakaleak said:


> If he was really the top guy they wouldn't even be uttering Cena's name in the first place.


Right, b/c a good business plan is not using all of your assets. Like when Cena has been the top they haven't used the Rock, Brock, HHH, the Mcmahons, RAW 1,000, and the Legends division to boost interest. But Cena still counted as top guy?


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



Punk Fan said:


> Tyson was for mainstream appeal you tool :woolcock


SCSA must not have been a true mega face than, just new generation face material, b/c Hulk Hogan was main stream all on his own.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Cant wait for Bryan to pin Cena cleanly for a second time!!!! Oh the uproar by some of the marks on this board.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Yeah.

Plus, Cena's going for the World title (which isn't as relevant as the WWE title) and facing Del Rio, which will not end HIAC, so...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

I just think people are rushing this and feel that it has to be acknowledged that Bryan is the top guy.


What makes him top guy? When Cena comes back and Bryan is still the closer of RAW and still main eventing PPV's, then okay, maybe he is the top guy. But, it's hard to give him that distinction when the top guy of the past 8 years is out with an injury.


Daniel Bryan is probably the best worker in the company. But, if an angle with HHH is what makes you a top guy (or the WWE Title), was Punk the top guy in 2011? If the answer is no, point out the big difference between Punk in the second half of 2011 and Daniel Bryan in the past 2 months. Being the top guy by default is no different than somebody getting hurt in basketball and being replaced at the All Star Game. You're totally deserving of that honor but in people's minds, the question is always going to be would you have that honor if such & such wasn't hurt?


It's a lot more fun when you take it for what it is, instead of trying to force status on a guy, because he's your favorite. Bryan will get his chance but damn, do you need that confirmation NOW? I see 2014 as being his year but I'm not labeling him as anything more than a great worker, who's extremely over. None of that implies you're a top guy.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



Punk Fan said:


> If Bryan was really the guy would they need to add HBK to the match, or bring back Cena?
> 
> Fact is his push has failed due to poor writing.


Like how they didn't need to add HBK to the Taker/HHH Mania match 2 years ago to spice it up? Or are you of the belief that HHH and Taker are failures too?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Bryan is never surpassing Cena :lmao at the Bryan marks who actually think this.


Nobody is talking about him surpassing Cena. He's talking about Bryan being the top guy currently on the roster, and with Cena going for the World Title.. Bryan will continue to be the top guy.









Bryan haters can stay mad :cool2


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



Eulonzo said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Plus, Cena's going for the World title (which isn't as relevant as the WWE title) and facing Del Rio, which will not end HIAC, so...


Exactly. And wasn't that Punktards big tip off about how you could tell who the number 1 guy was? If Cena was closing the show then Punk was always #2. Well what does it mean if Bryan/Orton closes HIAC then?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



RebelArch86 said:


> SCSA must not have been a true mega face than, just new generation face material, b/c Hulk Hogan was main stream all on his own.


Hogan mainstream all on his own?

So, you're saying the initial success of Hogan, the first Wrestlemania and WWE in general was due to Hogan being mainstream all on his own?


Not the Lou Albano/Cindy Lauper connection, which spilled over into the WWE and lead to a lot of strong cross promotion between WWE & MTV? 


More times than not, Hogan kept him a celebrity around. Nothing wrong with that but don't bash Austin for something that Hogan took part in a helluva lot more, especially because it's best for business.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Nobody is talking about him surpassing Cena. He's talking about Bryan being the top guy currently on the roster, *and with Cena going for the World Title.. Bryan will continue to be the top guy*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan haters can stay mad :cool2


Well, that part is just wrong. Remember when Cena wasn't even in the title scene and he was main eventing against JOHN LAURINAITIS? Cena is above all titles, hell, Cena is even above Cena, he's evolved to a level where he's bigger than himself.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Cena wants Bryan to succeed..I guarantee Bryan is the main event at HIAC because Cena wants it that way.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, that part is just wrong. Remember when Cena wasn't even in the title scene and he was main eventing against JOHN LAURINAITIS? Cena is above all titles, hell, Cena is even above Cena, he's evolved to a level where he's bigger than himself.


Do you actually think Dorito/Cena is gonna close out HIAC?


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Bryan is never surpassing Cena :lmao at the Bryan marks who actually think this.


THIS


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Bryan you've made it. Everyone hates you. Not even Punk accomplished that

:bryan


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



Osize10 said:


> Bryan you've made it. Everyone hates you. Not even Punk accomplished that
> 
> :bryan


I hate every wrestler, they're all shit. I hate my life. I wish I was dead unk3


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Cena is feuding with Del Rio only because the WWE officially believes in Bryan


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



markedfordeath said:


> Cena wants Bryan to succeed..I guarantee Bryan is the main event at HIAC because Cena wants it that way.


Hope that's true.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not the #1 guy. If Cena is wrestling for the WHC, the WHC is the main event. If Cena wins the WHC, the WHC surpasses the WWE Championship. John Cena is the be all and end all to Vince McMahon.


This



TheGMofGods said:


> He already did. He did that when he pinned him clean.


You know my opinion about whether or not the win was clean or not, but think about this. Warrior pinned Hogan clean and in less than one year Hogan was back on top main eventing Mania.



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> What makes him top guy? When Cena comes back and Bryan is still the closer of RAW and still main eventing PPV's, then okay, maybe he is the top guy. But, it's hard to give him that distinction when the top guy of the past 8 years is out with an injury.
> 
> 
> Daniel Bryan is probably the best worker in the company. But, if an angle with HHH is what makes you a top guy (or the WWE Title), was Punk the top guy in 2011? If the answer is no, point out the big difference between Punk in the second half of 2011 and Daniel Bryan in the past 2 months. Being the top guy by default is no different than somebody getting hurt in basketball and being replaced at the All Star Game. You're totally deserving of that honor but in people's minds, the question is always going to be would you have that honor if such & such wasn't hurt?
> 
> 
> It's a lot more fun when you take it for what it is, instead of trying to force status on a guy, because he's your favorite. Bryan will get his chance but damn, do you need that confirmation NOW? I see 2014 as being his year but I'm not labeling him as anything more than a great worker, who's extremely over. None of that implies you're a top guy.


This also


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



Happenstan said:


> Do you actually think Dorito/Cena is gonna close out HIAC?


Why not? You really think Del Rio (who Vince, let's not forget, has a massive erection for) and the WHC is going to stop the RETURN of John Cena from main eventing? 

At the end of the day I guess it all depends on what's going to happen. If Cena's back for good and he's going to win after a long match and that's it, it main events. If he's not ready and this is ONLY a last ditch effort for buys and the match doesn't happen/Cena wins and Del Rio puts Cena back on the shelf, Sandow cashes in, etc, then no. But regardless, the main draw of the HIAC PPV, whether you like it or not, IS "COME AND SEE JOHN CENA RETURN BECAUSE THE LAST 2 PPV'S WERE A DISASTER AND WE KNOW YOU WON'T BUY THIS ONE WITHOUT AN ACE IN THE HOLE". Nobody wants to see Bryan vs Orton, what.....4, is it? In a match that's probably going to be inconclusive or possibly (nay, almost certainly) filled with fuckery due to yet another special guest referee. 



Osize10 said:


> Bryan you've made it. Everyone hates you. Not even Punk accomplished that
> 
> :bryan


LMAO, what are you talking about? Punk got WAY more people to turn on him than Bryan did. Bryan is still loved by 99.9% of this forum.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



markedfordeath said:


> Cena is feuding with Del Rio only because the WWE officially believes in Bryan


What has brought you to this conclusion? It would seem that rushing Cena back is an indicator that they have their doubts. If their goal was to make Bryan the top guy I doubt they would have Cena back yet. 
If Bryan was their main focus, the why would they be bringing Cena back into the spotlight, which will take a lot off of Bryan? The fact that they are being so indecisive about putting the strap on Bryan combined with Cena's return speaks volumes to me.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

*You just keep telling yourself that. It's only a matter of time before Cena takes his spot back, and we all know it. Sure, Bryan is the top guy...for now.*


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Why do you think Cena is returning soon ? Because Bryan sucks as a top babyface.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

but why are they indecisive? they haven't even seen what he can do as champion yet? there is no reason to be indecisive because they haven't had evidence of how successful his title run can be..give the guy a chance first.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

why would I admit something that's clearly not true?


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*



markedfordeath said:


> but why are they indecisive? they haven't even seen what he can do as champion yet? there is no reason to be indecisive because they haven't had evidence of how successful his title run can be..give the guy a chance first.


Reading comprehension is your friend. Embrace it. They don't even have enough confidence in him to put the belt on him for more than 24 hours. I'm not saying that he won't end up with it, but with Cena back it tells me they don't have enough faith to let him even try as the top guy. 

You act like this kind of thing has never happened before. Look at all the talent in the 80's that were miles ahead of Bryan in every aspect of the industry except technical wrestling that spent their whole careers behind Hogan. It's just how the business works.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

Are people gonna still be in denial when :dazzler is the second 1 in 21-1?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Can we admit D Bry is the new top guy now?*

ha ha Bryan beating the streak, might as well lol


----------



## Mqwar

xdoomsayerx said:


> Why do you think Cena is returning soon ? Because Bryan sucks as a top babyface.


Because Vince is obsessed with him.


----------



## HitMark

I'm not so sure that Bryan has just become the new top guy as of yet. It's still in progress. In any arena, no one is more than Bryan. And he has been closing raw for 2 months now. So I wouldn't blame anyone who thinks he might be the top guy. But he hasn't dominated the heels in his storyline yet. He has beaten Randy Orton twice, but not cleanly and he hasn't been able to do anything against the corp/authority. Even this week he got pounded on. Especially in this new corp storyuline, the central theme keeps changing. Bryan vs Orton and Big Show/rhodes family vs corp have almost become two separate storylines. Does that seem right to you?
SCSA got better of VM most of the time. Bryan hasn't even been able to get near Triple H. IDK what's gonna happen next but I'm highly sceptical that they will make DB the guy right now. Cena coming back so soon has just cemented my belief. Whether it's to compete or not , he shouldn't been coming back so soon. Just shows you they feel as though they are on shaky grounds with DB> After this angle, I'm not sure he will be no.2 guy. I think that will be Punk. So he will be gunning for that No.3 spot. That's ok. He grew up idolising dean malenko and has already achieved more than he did and the I'm sure he will be fine with the no.3 spot.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Daniel Bryan will never be the top babyface, fuck you can make an argument that Big Show is the top babyface right now. With Cena coming back its all gonna go back to business as usual.


----------



## Cobalt

His solidified himself as a mainevent player just like Orton, Punk etc, as long as Cena is around his gonna be the top dog, everyone can keep dreaming.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

One metric that can be used to compare Bryan to where Punk was is card position. Cena almost invariably main evented over Punk and the WWE title. We shall see if Cena/ADR or Bryan/Orton goes on last. Bryan beat Cena clean which Punk never did, and now he's about to main event over Cena as well, potentially.


----------



## markedfordeath

its still a work in progress, I think they're saving Bryan's coronation for Mania


----------



## stonefort

Boring Daniel Bryan has done well for a comedy gimmick.
And a couple pity title runs are nothing to sneeze at. Good for him.


----------



## Mr. I

stonefort said:


> Boring Daniel Bryan has done well for a comedy gimmick.
> And a couple pity title runs are nothing to sneeze at. Good for him.


Is there some reason you won't stop coming into Daniel Bryan threads to tell everyone over and over that you don't like Bryan? Go to a thread for something you do like.


----------



## tonsgrams

HIAC is potentially make or break for Bryan and Orton. This imo is due in part to the stupidity of battlegrounds ending. If Bryan wins, we will all see the benefits of building his character through this storyline but it in turn will have an adverse effect on Ortons momentum which wouldnt be happening if he had won the title. If Bryan loses we get a stupid WWE championship fued between the Big Show and Orton which I and definitely many others will not be watching.


----------



## markedfordeath

they put themselves in a corner....How much you want a bet nobody orders HIAC because they'll be afraid HBK turns heel on Bryan?


----------



## JY57

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Media_Score_WWE_Superstars_Going_On_Tour.html



> - We noted before how 7 year old Connor Michalek, who has suffered from brain and spine cancer since he was 3, met with Daniel Bryan last year after making a special video requesting the special moment. Connor was at last night's RAW in Pittsburgh and met with Bryan again:


video in the link. nice of Bryan to meet that kid again.


----------



## markedfordeath

practicing for when he's called upon to have more responsibilities for the company perhaps.....maybe he'll break Cena's Make a Wish record.


----------



## Vyer

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Media_Score_WWE_Superstars_Going_On_Tour.html
> 
> 
> 
> video in the link. nice of Bryan to meet that kid again.


Yep, that was nice of Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

When Bryan wins the championship whenever he does, he should invite that kid into the ring and celebrate with him.


----------



## mblonde09

markedfordeath said:


> practicing for when he's called upon to have more responsibilities for the company perhaps.....*maybe he'll break Cena's Make a Wish record.*


Please stop.


----------



## markedfordeath

you should stop with your over the top Punk love. For the same reason you hate Bryan, Punk has turned into that...He was so cheesy last night all smiley with R Truth, all pandering. The same shit you get on Bryan about, Punk was.


----------



## Mr. I

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Media_Score_WWE_Superstars_Going_On_Tour.html
> 
> 
> 
> video in the link. nice of Bryan to meet that kid again.


Not that you'll see this nice event that promotes your top face mentioned on WWE TV, of course, because it's not from their sponsors in Make A Wish or Susan G Komen. Charity, eh?


----------



## markedfordeath

they need Bryan to do more promotional work.


----------



## RandomLurker

Refresh my memory, was the main event the only time Bryan physically appeared on the show last night?


----------



## markedfordeath

nope, he beat the shit out of Orton briefly after Orton's match..chased him to the back.


----------



## stonefort

I think Boring Daniel Byran should try to be 10% less Boring. I think he can do it. Maybe even 15% less Boring. If he can combine that with 10% less Dullness, he might have something.


----------



## markedfordeath

hey stonefort, go a day without typing "boring"


----------



## RandomLurker

Obsession? 

What obsession?

unk2


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, the product does revolve around the little gnome. Obviously his haters are going to focus on that, I know I do. There isn't much choice when they have as little going on as they do.


----------



## markedfordeath

really? it revolves around him? Big Show is a little gnome now? i dont know if you've noticed that Bryan is barely on the show the last three weeks. This week was the first time he's wrestled in two weeks on Raw.


----------



## Vyer

The product isn't exactly revolving around Bryan now. There are angles with the Big Show and The Rhodes Family too.


----------



## markedfordeath

he's an after thought, hard to evolve around someone when they're an afterthought, hopefully its a temporary situation..the show was actually rating higher when it was Corporation versus Bryan as opposed to Triple and Show.


----------



## kimino

Great raw main event, but damn, suicide dive is not bryans best move


----------



## markedfordeath

huh? he does it all the time and actually pulls it off well...so the first time it doesn't connect, all of a sudden he's horrible at it? he can't catch a break on here.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

I want the American Dragon back  not this catchphrase chanting baby kissing guy with an overly untidy beard that does him no favors we've been seeing lately....


----------



## markedfordeath

you dont have to worry, i'm convinced they pushed him aside...he's not going to win at HIAC....its bullshit how they give up on guys before they start.


----------



## THANOS

THA_WRESTER said:


> I want the American Dragon back  not this catchphrase chanting baby kissing guy with an overly untidy beard that does him no favors we've been seeing lately....


So do I, I can't stand the lovable yelling fur ball they've made him into. I want that badass who stomped on Morishima's testicles just because he gouged out Bryan's eyeball, because it was "an eye for an eye, a ball for a ball". I want that dominant badass champion that had entire crowds chanting "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" to his opponents before every match, not this smiling pg teddy bear who kicks wayyyyyyy too much. 

I will always mark for the guy because of his past, but it's not a stretch to say he's nowhere near the talent he was in ROH currently, and it's WWE's fault for stripping him of everything that gave him that "Best Wrestler In the World" title he had on the Indy's. The great Ricky Steamboat even said at a press conference with Bryan, that he misses how good he was in ROH and wants to see THAT Bryan back.


----------



## Vyer

I was thinking that the WWE doesn't want the "American Dragon" because Bryan might not appeal to a lot of the audience becoming that persona. I also believed though that some people flourish being themselves. We'll see though....


----------



## markedfordeath

but they gave Big Show his spot so they don't give a shit, anyone agree? i mean lately Bryan is in the background, i'm confused.


----------



## THANOS

Vyer said:


> I was thinking that the WWE doesn't want the "American Dragon" because Bryan might not appeal to a lot of the audience becoming that persona. I also believed though that some people flourish being themselves. We'll see though....


If they believe that then they're fools. Kurt Angle had a gimmick similar to the American Dragon in his last World Title reign on Smackdown before leaving the company, and it worked out fine with loads of fans loving him. Now that Bryan is mega over and has the fans in the palm of his hand, he should allow his character to harden the fuck up into the American Dragon once again. Michael Cole even called him the American Dragon at Battleground during the commentary for his match. Bryan is much more suited to this type of character, and we can see that from that promo I've posted here a bunch of times and the one he cut on Cena pre-Summerslam. That was the American Dragon shining through and that's who he should be. If he's an ass kicker inside the ring, then let him be an intense badass outside of it. 

Also, I could care less if the furball look is marketable, he has a much more main event look when he trims the beard and hair back similar to his World Title reign look. 










This Bryan is a believable main event badass and I don't care what anyone says to the contrary.



markedfordeath said:


> but they gave Big Show his spot so they don't give a shit, anyone agree? i mean lately Bryan is in the background, i'm confused.


I think he'll be fine, because they wouldn't put him over Cena cleaner than anyone has went over him in the past, if they were unsure about his main event longevity. They are prepared to run with him for a year just like with Punk, and they will probably re-evaluate his worth from there.


----------



## vanboxmeer

The only reason they had Cena put him over clean was because Cena was injured and was expected to miss significant time. If Cena was healthy and not taking any time off, Bryan isn't going over clean at all because they wouldn't have to "make" an emergency top face. The act of rushing back Cena after likely 2 of the worst PPV buyrates in company history as well as that Summerslam bomb shows they don't really have that confidence anymore. Otherwise they'd just let Cena heal up.


----------



## RandomLurker

vanboxmeer said:


> If Cena was healthy and not taking any time off, Bryan isn't going over clean at all because they wouldn't have to "make" an emergency top face.


I think we are all well aware of how LOLCENAWINS works


----------



## Bo Wyatt

THA_WRESTER said:


> I want the American Dragon back  not this catchphrase chanting baby kissing guy with an overly untidy beard that does him no favors we've been seeing lately....


yeh but, the catchphrase chanting baby kissing guy is who the majority likes and is the one who makes Vince money, so you will for sure just have to go with it.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk at wm 30 60 minute iron match for the wwe title. Make it happen Vince!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

THA_WRESTER said:


> I want the American Dragon back  not this catchphrase chanting baby kissing guy with an overly untidy beard that does him no favors we've been seeing lately....


We can get him is if he is allowed to wrestle in matches with more creative freedom. Also I kinda want John Cena back so Bryan doesn't have to be a copy of him lol.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Any one else got the feeling HBK is gonna sweet chin Bryan at HIAC costing him and making Orton win and turn out to be a part of the hhh regime???


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Cmpunk91 said:


> Any one else got the feeling HBK is gonna sweet chin Bryan at HIAC costing him and making Orton win and turn out to be a part of the hhh regime???


I´m about 90% sure that this will happen. As HBK said himself in his referee promo. HHH is his personal friend. Big Show made it personal by knocking him out.
Or a hurt HHH makes HBK feel bad for him and do as HHH wants.

there´s two ways I can think of that leads to that Sweet Chin Music.

*BUT*

What will it gain that a retired guy as HBK makes a swerve in the match?


----------



## Cmpunk91

FredForeskinn said:


> I´m about 90% sure that this will happen. As HBK said himself in his referee promo. HHH is his personal friend. Big Show made it personal by knocking him out.
> Or a hurt HHH makes HBK feel bad for him and do as HHH wants.
> 
> there´s two ways I can think of that leads to that Sweet Chin Music.
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> What will it gain that a retired guy as HBK makes a swerve in the match?


Lol true, maybe one more match? Na doubt he would do it


----------



## HitMark

Cmpunk91 said:


> Any one else got the feeling HBK is gonna sweet chin Bryan at HIAC costing him and making Orton win and turn out to be a part of the hhh regime???




I thought this was obvious.
I know HBK is retired but the best possible scenario would be DB vs HBK at WM 30. Sort of a master vs student thing. Would be a match for the ages.


----------



## gothmog 3rd

Daniel Bryan is too small for me to buy as anything above IC champion.


----------



## murder

gothmog 3rd said:


> Daniel Bryan is too small for me to buy as anything above IC champion.


When you decide to leave the 80's, feel free to join us in 2013 at any time.


----------



## Mabus

I'm still waiting for serious mode Bryan, and toning down the "Yes!" chants. Then I can be a Bryan mark again.


----------



## Mr. I

gothmog 3rd said:


> Daniel Bryan is too small for me to buy as anything above IC champion.


Go away Vince.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

gothmog 3rd said:


> Daniel Bryan is too small for me


Brie, dont be a size queen.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Come to think of it...

HBK screwing Daniel Bryan, would keep with Bryan being the underdog once more.

This could make shit very interesting, especially if this is where Bryan gets that Ruthless Agression Vince was talking about :vince5
I would be a little disappointed if HBK were to screw Bryan and then Daniel comes out on RAW doing what the modern WWE babyfaces does...no sells what happened and just cuts a typical promo.

Either way, this is better than fucking Kevin Nash walking into the storyline.


----------



## Vyer

I don't think HBK is going to attack Bryan. I think people are starting to become impatient with him not winning.

Also @Thanos: Yeah, I'm starting to come around a little about Bryan image being changed. I was concerned about shaving the beard and that it would make Bryan look generic. However, I guess there's nothing wrong with getting a little trim. I also wouldn't mind him bringing in the "American Dragon" in some form even if he does keep the beard.


----------



## markedfordeath

well think about it, now that Cena is back, Bryan has no reason to be all smiley all the time..he's no longer the top face, hes the number two. So now, he can be more bad ass. And yeah, if he loses to Orton at HIAC, fuck man, the WWE is really testing the patience of the fans in that scenario, they just should pull the trigger already.....


----------



## RandomLurker

markedfordeath said:


> well think about it, now that Cena is back, Bryan has no reason to be all smiley all the time..he's no longer the top face, hes the number two. So now, he can be more bad ass.


Hopefully, but then you look at what the hell Sheamus has been doing this entire time lol


----------



## markedfordeath

of course the fact that they have Cena going for the secondary belt, probably says a lot, its a nice test period to see how bad ass Bryan can be as champion, which if he does, I bet there's tons of awesome feuds for the belt he can have with amazing matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So now they are talking about a 3 way feud with Bryan/Orton/Show after HIAC. The source of this is loldirtsheets so give it whatever import you will. Man, adding Big Show is not the solution. I was hoping Bryan would move on from Orton but it looks like more of the same but now with everyone having to sell for an out of shape, poor in ring talent like Show. I would rather just have Orton vs Show than all three of them. If they are going to book Bryan against Show like they did last month with him looking like an impotent troll, it is going to be a chore for me to watch. If WWE were earnest in wanting to regain favor with the public after the last two ppvs, then they should let Bryan win the title and move on to a fresh feud.


----------



## markedfordeath

so Bryan isn't winning the title?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

markedfordeath said:


> so Bryan isn't winning the title?



Your guess is as good as mine. If Bryan really is a contender to win the Rumble, even if he wins the title, he wont have it by January.


----------



## markedfordeath

I am loving how they keep having him in main events and that they're keeping Cena away from him..but they're really testing the fan's patience at this and its not working. They're growing restless, so whats the point in not giving them what they want at this stage? they're really risking bad shit to happen..don't you think? Putting Big Show in there is a big slap to the face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

You would think after the controversy with the endings of the last 2 ppvs, there will be a clean winner of Bryan/Orton without any shenanigans. So I assume that they will tease HBK turning on Bryan but he will just do his job. So it comes down to whom does wwe want as champion: either Bryan or Orton. I would think Bryan would be their choice to be a make good with the butthurt fans, but who really knows? Maybe it will be Oton and he will keep it until Rumble when he drops it to whoever will be in one of the main events of Mania.


----------



## markedfordeath

could you imagine if they never had Bryan win it? how crazy would that be? I mean holy shit! Hopefully Bryan at least wins the Rumble and has a WM moment because this is one angle that is going to shit simply due to the booking and they need a nice way out of it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wanted to give the Corporation angle a chance. I thought maybe all this screwing of Bryan would lead to something big. All of this tearing down his character and making him sound unworthy had to have a payoff, right? Well all it has done is slowed his momentum and maybe actually convinced some viewers that he really doesnt belong at the top. Also, when they stripped him, you sent a message to the fans that it doesnt matter if Bryan wins. HHH will just strip him because he is a goatface troll. Now they have positioned Bryan/ Orton as below HHH/ Show. Will Bryan ever get revenge on HHH? Who cares ? Show gets to be the one to give HHH a comeuppance. I would have rather Show distracted HHH and Bryan knocked him out with the knee. They should have let Bryan keep the title after he beat Cena. He should have been fighting off HHH and his minions while they tried to knock him out of the #1 spot with Cena gone. If Bryan had been kept strong, there would be more interest with Cena returning. Is he going after ADR because he doesnt think he can take Bryan? Bryan would have been so much stronger than he is now, especially if he had defeated Orton and HHH. A kick ass Bryan giving Cena his rematch at Rumble would have had huge. Hell, if he wins at HIAC now, it wont be the same feeling because its the third time. Plus Cena will steal much of the spotlight from him. I dont know why these asses purposefully have damaged Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

so you think it was on purpose? or they accidentally fucked up?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I probably shouldnt have said on purpose. It is probably just incompetence, It just gets frustrating to see them botch an angle. It sucked when they botched Summer of Punk revisited and now we have this angle where they are actually alienating paying customers. I guess the head writer who they had earlier this year was hugely important to the storylines because the one with Bryan and orton is limpping along badly at this point.


----------



## markedfordeath

apart of me thinks they're just fucking with us to make it more special later on down the road. Have you noticed that they continue to put him in the main events? And that at Battleground he was about to make Orton tap? And on Raw he was last seen standing over Triple H and got the last laugh? And lately the commentary has stopped making fun of him and he's actually praised highly, and that's Vince feeding them lines. So there is all that that says he's still in their plans, and plus the rumored three way feud after Hell in a Cell as well for the championship so he's still in the main events and the fact that Cena isn't going to be near him at all when he gets back says a lot..But I just they'd pull the trigger though. HBK getting involved scares me but at the same time it could be huge in an elevating standpoint due to the starpower and being near Bryan that could put him even more high up there. I just can't tell, maybe that's the strategy, to make us pissed off or something until the unexpected title win occurs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I have no doubt Vince supports him. They like him on tv because the visual of people YES-ing is an awesome one that makes the product appear to be hugely popular. They will keep him high on the tv marquee for that visual response and that he delivers great matches that really do connect with the live crowd. I just worry if they keep prolonging him being screwed over and not having a legit title run, that it will result in people not caring as much if /when he does get that next title reign.


----------



## markedfordeath

oh the people will care big time, they'll always care, what's not to like about him you know? he's just incredible. They'll keep craving it until it happens. I know it'll happen, I just am getting impatient and i'm hating how Big Show is inserted. I'm hoping that the triple threat feud is only to get Bryan to get even more over and that it shows that he can beat anyone, even Show. So I hope they do that, Bryan hasn't lost without interference for a long time, so why would it stop now you know? on Raw he only lost due to the outside RKO out of nowhere. The popularity isn't going away, at Battleground, people were just pissed off from the power outage. Plus, that's two months in a row of refund chants. That tells you that they highly support Bryan. They have something special in him, they just need to pull the trigger, I think they're waiting for Mania and the Big Show insertion is to just tide them over until then. But they really need to have him move on from Orton, I just find him boring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This stuff with Big Show doing the YES chant to close Raw was the final nail for Bryan. He was the one who had truly been screwed over by HHH, yet Show was the one who gave HHH his physical comeuppance. Now they have let Show close two straight raws and he is the reason the Shield are no longer tag champions. Of course, HHH could strip the Rhodes but all that would do is derail them and the only one who needed to be derailed was Bryan. He and Orton's title match has been deemphasized compared to the HHH and Big Show saga. I fear this is the beginning of the end.


----------



## markedfordeath

but Bryan was heavily featured and he did interrupt Triple H early on and he did get in Stephanie's face backstage. So he was heavily involved tonight. That's a good sign. And he looked strong in his match, another distraction cost him, he's never lost a match cleanly in three months now. The RKO from Orton from behind last week, the count out loss tonight and the pin from Barrett due to fast count back in August, that was it! So he's still looking strong in matches. Him interrupting Triple H was a good thing, means they're still connecting Bryan to him...and Big Show, what someone told me earlier, Big Show did the Yes chants with the fans because the fans already started doing them and he joined in....Not to mention the Shield even mentioned him in a promo. And their feud was emphasized with Orton interrupting HBK.....we should fear that HBK will cost DB the title which is WHAT WILL happen, but it won't be the end, he'll probably win the Rumble. I saw a lot of good out of tonight.


----------



## apokalypse

since Cena return Bryan going back where he original come from...


----------



## markedfordeath

that made no sense, Cena is competing for the WHC for the foreseeable future, so Bryan is staying put.


----------



## LSUZombie

I loved the meteoric rise of Bryan. WWE dropped the ball so bad. They had him at his highest point of popularity, and just got too cute with it. He should have won the belt and defended it for a few months before dropping it again to Orton. 

Orton will win at HIAC and feud with Big Show. Bryan will...well...I don't really know. IC champion?


----------



## vanboxmeer

He's James Storm. He has no real non-Pavlovian momentum anymore. In this storyline he has no real voice and he hasn't accomplished anything except be a victim and a launching point for a McMahon power heel storyline. He's basically going to be in limbo until they turn him heel because his sails as a genuine top face have been utterly stripped away.


----------



## markedfordeath

not true at all..He's going to lose to Orton at HIAC, then win the Royal Rumble out of nowhere and then have his big match at WM....the whole show was centered on him tonight.....they wouldn't do that if he wasn't important to them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If there isnt an in ring segment with Bryan, HBk, and HHH next week, then I believe wwe isnt fully invested in hyping the match. HHH will probably be preoccupied with getting revenge on that young upstart, anti-authority Big Show.


----------



## markedfordeath

i've been thinking and maybe they're not really hyping it because they know that Orton's reign as champion won't be that long. Orton is going to be the transitional guy. After tonight, I think they're totally committed to Bryan 100%. He was heavily featured on the show like I said, and he was the guy that they continue to want to build sympathy for. They have a long term plan for him. I think its obvious he loses to Orton at HIAC, then he thinks all hope is lost, and then he wins the Rumble. I bet 2014 is his year. I bet that is a pro Bryan year for sure. His time is coming. They just need to get through the year which is what they're doing...but he's in their plans.


----------



## LSUZombie

Best4Bidness said:


> HHH will probably be preoccupied with getting revenge on that young upstart, anti-authority Big Show.


:clap:lol:clap


----------



## markedfordeath

I think Big Show/Triple H is only happening to stack the deck more for the ppv. Bryan and Cena are the two most important guys currently. I like how they're building new guys all of a sudden, but Goldust kind of takes Cody's lustre away though and hopefully Big Show doesn't win the title, that I could not recover from. Hopefully he's just used as a pawn for Orton to showcase his newfound killer instinct and thats it.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Bryan's just going to float around the upper midcard as a face who can be a setup guy for a heel challenging for the title to beat to set that guy up for a title program. There's not going to be any real progression in his career until they turn him heel. His run as a face was done after Summerslam.


----------



## JamesK

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan's just going to float around the upper midcard as a face who can be a setup guy for a heel challenging for the title to beat to set that guy up for a title program. There's not going to be any real progression in his career until they turn him heel. His run as a face was done after Summerslam.


It's 2012 again?


----------



## #Mark

markedfordeath said:


> i've been thinking and maybe they're not really hyping it because they know that Orton's reign as champion won't be that long. Orton is going to be the transitional guy. After tonight, I think they're totally committed to Bryan 100%. He was heavily featured on the show like I said, and he was the guy that they continue to want to build sympathy for. They have a long term plan for him. I think its obvious he loses to Orton at HIAC, then he thinks all hope is lost, and then he wins the Rumble. I bet 2014 is his year. I bet that is a pro Bryan year for sure. His time is coming. They just need to get through the year which is what they're doing...but he's in their plans.


Not happening bud. I know it's unfortunate but i'm just being realistic.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> I think Big Show/Triple H is only happening to stack the deck more for the ppv. Bryan and Cena are the two most important guys currently. I like how they're building new guys all of a sudden, but Goldust kind of takes Cody's lustre away though and hopefully Big Show doesn't win the title, that I could not recover from. Hopefully he's just used as a pawn for Orton to showcase his newfound killer instinct and thats it.


He's been a bigger bust than Kofi Kingston was. And even Kofi had casuals believing he could be effective against a top heel for a couple of weeks. Bryan's been ineffective since Week 1, when the audience themselves chanted for Big Show to save him since they had no faith he could make his own save.


----------



## THANOS

#Mark said:


> Not happening bud. I know it's unfortunate but i'm just being realistic.


His projection is actually very realistic, don't be silly. You don't go over John Cena in that type of clean, dominating fashion, and get protected this much in your losses without beginning a giant push towards becoming a top face. I have no issue believing that Bryan will have a massive 2014, as long as he continues to perform at this level, and am willing to stake my account on it.

Also, do keep in mind that he went over Orton dominantly twice, as well as Sheamus, ended the Shield's 6-man tag undefeated streak, and became the first person to pin Ambrose since Taker. Bryan's going nowhere but up, and Big Show will only be used to build HHH up when Hunter beats him at HIAC. This will lead to a match with Bryan, either at Survivor Series or at Mania.


----------



## markedfordeath

yep, i mean after tonight, no Bryan mark can complain wholeheartedly...I would only complain about the ending, but that's just nitpicking. They're totally invested in this guy, just look at his matches, how is he losing them? countout distraction and an RKO from behind when he was taunting. Those are not clean ways of losing. That goes to show you that Orton isn't beating him cleanly at HIAC either. Obviously he loses that match, only to put over Orton as a dominant heel like they're going for right now, but Bryan loses probably due to a superkick that was meant for Orton or something else, but not cleanly. Orton is still the opening match of every Raw pretty much, they're not taking him seriously at all. Big Show is just filler, he won't win the title, he'll be used for Orton to get even more powerful by beating a giant in a match. I am willing to bet, and this might sound far fetched to most, but I do think that the plan is for Bryan to go number one in the Rumble and win it...how much more of doubt and a disadvantage can you throw to a guy and run doubt through the fans? that would just about do it right there. He'll have his moment, like Thanos said, he's been heavily protected and he's beating all the top guys...Plus, Cena is in the WHC chase, doesn't get any better...After tonight, I dont think any Bryan marks can complain again.


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> His projection is actually very realistic, don't be silly. You don't go over John Cena in that type of clean, dominating fashion, and get protected this much in your losses without beginning a giant push towards becoming a top face. I have no issue believing that Bryan will have a massive 2014, as long as he continues to perform at this level, and am willing to stake my account on it.
> 
> Also, do keep in mind that he went over Orton dominantly twice, as well as Sheamus, ended the Shield's 6-man tag undefeated streak, and became the first person to pin Ambrose since Taker. Bryan's going nowhere but up, and Big Show will only be used to build HHH up when Hunter beats him at HIAC. This will lead to a match with Bryan, either at Survivor Series or at Mania.


I like the way you think and hope you are right but I think we're all foolish if we think we can predict the way WWE does business anymore. Any day now Vince could have a crisis of faith and rewrite an entire show 5 minutes before going live that completely alters EVERYTHING. Anybody could be right at this point.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

vanboxmeer said:


> He's been a bigger bust than Kofi Kingston was. And even Kofi had casuals believing he could be effective against a top heel for a couple of weeks. Bryan's been ineffective since Week 1, when the audience themselves chanted for Big Show to save him since they had no faith he could make his own save.


lol.


----------



## markedfordeath

just look at Bryan's matches, do you really think they don't have a plan for him based upon how he wins matches? even his losses, when was the last time he lost to a guy and got pinned man on man cleanly? hasn't happened in months, I can't even remember it. Outside interference and fast counts are what have cost him wins. And people that say his momentum is gone, i dont see it at all.....he's so over, other wrestlers have to use his likeness to get over themselves which backfires for them and the heels use his likeness to draw heat. He's like the man in the WWE...i'm not worried anymore. They had him face to face with Stephanie, obviously that McMahon/Bryan feud is still alive.


----------



## O Fenômeno

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan's just going to float around the upper midcard as a face who can be a setup guy for a heel challenging for the title to beat to set that guy up for a title program. There's not going to be any real progression in his career until they turn him heel. His run as a face was done after Summerslam.


THIS.

I think he's stuck in this lame ass typical WWE babyface role. I wanna see Bryan in the main event, and even a title run. But he just comes out and says "YES!" no promos,gets jumped by ADR,embarrassed, but comes out chanting "YES!" 20minutes later. He is no different from Sheamus right besides him having less muscle. 

I honestly see how IWC tends to hate faces...WWE makes them unbearable...Bryan is gonna get stale real fast.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

markedfordeath said:


> just look at Bryan's matches, do you really think they don't have a plan for him based upon how he wins matches? even his losses, when was the last time he lost to a guy and got pinned man on man cleanly? hasn't happened in months, I can't even remember it. Outside interference and fast counts are what have cost him wins. And people that say his momentum is gone, i dont see it at all.....he's so over, other wrestlers have to use his likeness to get over themselves which backfires for them and the heels use his likeness to draw heat. He's like the man in the WWE...i'm not worried anymore. They had him face to face with Stephanie, obviously that McMahon/Bryan feud is still alive.


Nah son, the 'meer has spoken, D Bry is the biggest ME bust since _Kofi Motherfucking Kingston_.

Also, in this day and age of the sub 6 footer, Stephanie needs to stop wearing heels during confrontations.


----------



## markedfordeath

okay I guess i'm the only one that will never give up on the guy. He deserves what he's getting..he's going to win the title, all of you can give up all you want. I'd take him defending his title in real wrestling matches anyday over the five knuckle shuffle and a stupid AA.....the era of Bryan is seriously going to be the greatest thing going.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

markedfordeath said:


> okay I guess i'm the only one that will never give up on the guy. He deserves what he's getting..he's going to win the title, all of you can give up all you want. I'd take him defending his title in real wrestling matches anyday over *the five knuckle shuffle and a stupid AA*.....the era of Bryan is seriously going to be the greatest thing going.


I agree that Alcoholics Anonymous is lame, but jerking off rules.


----------



## THANOS

O Fenômeno said:


> THIS.
> 
> I think he's stuck in this lame ass typical WWE babyface role. I wanna see Bryan in the main event, and even a title run. But he just comes out and says "YES!" no promos,gets jumped by ADR,embarrassed, but comes out chanting "YES!" 20minutes later. He is no different from Sheamus right besides him having less muscle.
> 
> I honestly see how IWC tends to hate faces...WWE makes them unbearable...Bryan is gonna get stale real fast.


It was only a matter of time for people to begin calling Bryan "stale" and eventually turn on him, so I'm not too surprised. What does surprise me is how some people believe WWE will ever book new top stars in their first foray into the main event any different than corny supermen?

Did CM Punk's 2011/2012 face run not teach some of you anything? It is only now that he has been given more control to be a badass face instead of the corny one he was last year. Bryan probably won't get that opportunity for at least a year as well and I'm fine with that for one GOOD reason.

Babyfaces are booked this way in their first major main event runs, to gain as many casual/child fans as they can, and when they are firmly established with those fanbases, they can then act with more of an edge. (See CM Punk)



markedfordeath said:


> okay I guess i'm the only one that will never give up on the guy. He deserves what he's getting..he's going to win the title, all of you can give up all you want. I'd take him defending his title in real wrestling matches anyday over the five knuckle shuffle and a stupid AA.....the era of Bryan is seriously going to be the greatest thing going.


It's much easier to be pessimistic in this era than to be optimistic about a character and storyline, but after considering the evidence we've seen (who Bryan has gone over, and how he did it), it's more than a pipe dream to actually trust WWE with this storyline. Bryan's legs won't be cut from underneath him anytime soon, even if this storyline has stunted some of his momentum.


----------



## 2cents

THANOS said:


> It was only a matter of time for people to begin calling Bryan "stale" and eventually turn on him, so I'm not too surprised. What does surprise me is how some people believe WWE will ever book new top stars in their first foray into the main event any different than corny supermen?
> 
> Did CM Punk's 2011/2012 face run not teach some of you anything? *It is only now that he has been given more control to be a badass face instead of the corny one he was last year.* Bryan probably won't get that opportunity for at least a year as well and I'm fine with that for one GOOD reason.
> 
> Babyfaces are booked this way in their first major main event runs, to gain as many casual/child fans as they can, and when they are firmly established with those fanbases, they can then act with more of an edge. (See CM Punk)
> 
> It's much easier to be pessimistic in this era than to be optimistic about a character and storyline, but after considering the evidence we've seen (who Bryan has gone over, and how he did it), it's more than a pipe dream to actually trust WWE with this storyline. Bryan's legs won't be cut from underneath him anytime soon, even if this storyline has stunted some of his momentum.


This is actually the corniest Punk has been.


----------



## THANOS

2cents said:


> This is actually the corniest Punk has been.


I know this is your opinion and you're entitled to it, but it's completely wrong. Thinking his current edgy ass-kicker character is cornier than the "clown shoes" Bart Simpson character he portrayed in 2011/2012 is laughable, and I doubt many will agree with that sentiment.


----------



## O Fenômeno

2cents said:


> This is actually the corniest Punk has been.


How?

He gets screwed, and beat up and comes out pissed.

This Bryan storyline had these parents and kids on facebook upset as fuck but they have Bryan acting like a 1980s superhero and besides that promo after he got screwed at Summerslam he hasn't done anything memorable besides....spraypaint on Orton's car, and come out and chant "YES" every week.


----------



## markedfordeath

After tonight, how can you not see that they're invested in him? he's going to be a big star soon. They're grooming him for that. I can't wait until 2014, that's when things will really shape up. the RTWM is going to be awesome, I bet Bryan has a prominent role in that. This will be the last foray with Orton, we just have one more week of it, then he moves on to something else. I bet he wins the Rumble though, just imagine if its him and Punk at the end, the final two.


----------



## PGSucks

I'll wait until Bryan (presumably, since I don't see anyone else doing it) wins the Royal Rumble early next year and continues his ascent to the top to pass judgement on his character, because I do agree with THANOS (and have stated before) that he should develop more into an ass-kicker once he gets the casuals and kids firmly on his side. Until then, I'm just gonna enjoy his current run and watch him put on great matches. :bryan


----------



## sesshomaru

THANOS said:


> I know this is your opinion and you're entitled to it, but it's completely wrong. Thinking his current edgy ass-kicker character is cornier than the "clown shoes" Bart Simpson character he portrayed in 2011/2012 is laughable, and I doubt many will agree with that sentiment.


You're wrong. They booked Punk (and Bryan and Sheamus) as corny faces to see how capable they are as replacement faces of the company. In Punk's case, quite poor, as he doesn't draw very well, same with Bryan. Sheamus will probably main event as a corny face when he returns as well.


----------



## RandomLurker

PGSucks said:


> Until then, I'm just gonna enjoy his current run and watch him put on great matches.


I _was _enjoying his match but then they had to bring in the Bella factor into it.

Oh well, Daniel Bryan of Hell No era would have fallen to that schoolboy pin or tapped immediately afterwards. Progress!


----------



## THANOS

sesshomaru said:


> You're wrong. They booked Punk (and Bryan and Sheamus) as corny faces to see how capable they are as replacement faces of the company. In Punk's case, quite poor, as he doesn't draw very well, same with Bryan. Sheamus will probably main event as a corny face when he returns as well.


No full-time face will ever be a draw like Cena in this company unless they're given the ball for at least 4 years straight of dominant top face steamroll pushing. In fact, the list of people who became top draws without that type of pushing is extremely short, with only The Rock, off the top of my head, becoming a huge draw without many years of dominant pushing.

It took Cena at least 4 years of steam rolling through guys like Big Show, JBL, Angle, Jericho, Edge, HHH, HBK, a peek Lashley, and many monster heels built up with undefeated streaks just to be fed to Cena, for him to become the draw and brand he is today. Don't expect guys like Punk and Bryan to become draws like that overnight when: 

A) they haven't steamrolled through all the huge mega draw names, 
B) it didn't happen that quickly for Cena, or heck even Austin (remember the ratings for '97), and
C) WWE, until now wasn't revolving the entire company around them, like they did with other top faces.


----------



## O Fenômeno

markedfordeath said:


> After tonight, how can you not see that they're invested in him? he's going to be a big star soon. They're grooming him for that. I can't wait until 2014, that's when things will really shape up. the RTWM is going to be awesome, I bet Bryan has a prominent role in that. This will be the last foray with Orton, we just have one more week of it, then he moves on to something else. I bet he wins the Rumble though, just imagine if its him and Punk at the end, the final two.


If Bryan wins the title at HIAC his reign will essentially be a CM Punk reign but he won't be heel.. Cena will take precedence with whatever the fuck he is doing. I'm honestly pissed they couldn't just let Bryan have his moment at Summerslam. 

HHH
Steph
Big Show
Cody Rhodes

Are the real winners in this whole storyline.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happenstan said:


> I like the way you think and hope you are right but I think we're all foolish if we think we can predict the way WWE does business anymore. Any day now Vince could have a crisis of faith and rewrite an entire show 5 minutes before going live that completely alters EVERYTHING. Anybody could be right at this point.


Right now, I'm not too optimistic about what they are doing with Bryan. He is being booked as being ineffectual. WWE is giving the crowd no reason to believe he can stand up to HHH and Steph. Having him stand over HHH after Show ko'ed him made Bryan look impotent. He has been the person most aggrieved by The Authority but they have taught the crowd that only Big Show can thwart HHH's intentions. How long before they put Show in wwe title contention? It sickens me to see how they have squandered Bryan's momentum. They have been beating down his fan's belief in Bryan as much as they have been beating Bryan down. He is being relegated to best supporting actor to the HHH/Show storyline. They have essentially given Big Show the top anti Authority spot that Bryan should have been given. Basically Bryan got invited to the dance, Show took his date, and impotent Bryan is being cuckolded while Show gets all the glory.


----------



## Mr. I

sesshomaru said:


> You're wrong. They booked Punk (and Bryan and Sheamus) as corny faces to see how capable they are as replacement faces of the company. In Punk's case, quite poor, as he doesn't draw very well, same with Bryan. Sheamus will probably main event as a corny face when he returns as well.


Sheamus got his chance, in 2012, with that megapush. He failed miserably as a viable top face, largely BECAUSE of said megapush.


----------



## markedfordeath

I still believe they have big plans for Bryan. They wouldn't keep him in the title picture if they didnt believe in him, and I bet he stays in the title picture after HIAC> and people are still making the argument that "bryan can't draw" every single fucking day still..how well would you draw after they've booked you the same way? geez man! give it time.


----------



## SinJackal

Honestly, I figured there's no way Brie being in DB's storyline could've resulted in a good thing, but Orton threatening to do shit to her (or even doing stuff) is pretty cool.

When Orton slowly closed the door with his best trollface on, and she started sreaming once it clicked shut, that shit was classic.

Plus it drums up even more sympathy for Bryan. . .not that he was short of that, but yeah.


----------



## markedfordeath

Don't worry about Bryan, he's being built up awesomely....just give it time!


----------



## superuser1

Brie cant act for shit though lol


----------



## mblonde09

Bryan's even lost the "YES" now. It's taken on a life of it's own, and become bigger than Bryan himself. Fans just want to chant "YES" at this point, 'cos they think it makes them a part of the show - it could be affilliated with any face, now. They used to chant it for AJ, now they're chanting it for Big Show.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

Best4Bidness said:


> It sickens me to see how they have squandered Bryan's momentum. They have been beating down his fan's belief in Bryan as much as they have been beating Bryan down. He is being relegated to best supporting actor to the HHH/Show storyline. They have essentially given Big Show the top anti Authority spot that Bryan should have been given. Basically Bryan got invited to the dance, Show took his date, and impotent Bryan is being cuckolded while Show gets all the glory.


This. Im dead sick of WWE always sabotaging anyone who is a legit threat to super Cena spot. Guys like Punk and Bryan get super over and WWE resents they did it on there own without there backing and starts to screw them over. They only put them in storylines with Cena or HHH to let those two feed off there momentum while they make Punk and Bryan look bad every step of the way.:cussin:


----------



## World's Best

The Great Gatsby said:


> This. Im dead sick of WWE always sabotaging anyone who is a legit threat to super Cena spot. Guys like Punk and Bryan get super over and WWE resents they did it on there own without there backing and starts to screw them over. They only put them in storylines with Cena or HHH to let those two feed off there momentum while they make Punk and Bryan look bad every step of the way.:cussin:


I agree with both of you guys.

Bryan didn't even main event yesterday in the midst of Golden Boy's return. They really dropped the ball on Bryan but he definitely doesn't fit the corporate mold they figure is established, tried and true. The WWE would rather stock to their guns than try something truly different these days.


----------



## markedfordeath

if they dropped the ball, then why is he still in the title hunt? He is going to win the title...I bet its even at HIAC, dismorning I thought otherwise, but apparently the Big Show/Triple H match isn't happening until Survivor Series now, and the three way feud for the title I guess got scrapped, so that's good news for Bryan. Means that he might win the title and move on to someone else after Orton.


----------



## #Mark

Man, just watching some Bryan segments from this past summer. It's almost unfathomable how over he was. Shame they ruined all that momentum just to give The Big Slow a rub.


----------



## JY57

they should have given him a run with the belt after SummerSlam and saved Orton cash-in for later.


----------



## markedfordeath

where is this unhappiness coming from? after tonight you guys should be happy, they featured Bryan more and obviously they're setting something up for him against the McMahons. He got in Stephanie's face and finally acknowledged that they've been treating him like shit. He'll eventually snap, and he'll fucking go all out with hate. Big Show is only temporary, they're trying to show us that Triple H can be a beast and he'll beat Big Show's ass, showing that he still has it in him to destroy people and then he'll start feuding with Bryan.


----------



## Starbuck

markedfordeath is my favourite poster.


----------



## mblonde09

It's fairly obvious that Bryan can't carry the show.


----------



## markedfordeath

i know that was sarcasm..But i'm being serious. Big Show is going to have a match with Triple H, Triple H will win said match. Then he'll be a bad ass heel that is unstoppable, until he faces Bryan and loses. It all makes perfect sense now. At least thats what I see now.


----------



## Starbuck

I'm being serious too.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Starbuck a markedfordeath gal?

WHAT A SWERVE!


----------



## markedfordeath

what do you see happening? do you agree with what I said? or do you see soemthing different?


----------



## Starbuck

I agree with everything you say. All of it.


----------



## markedfordeath

of course, this means that Bryan has to look strong against Orton, which always happens so that won't be an issue. Orton should win the title though, for storyline progression, then have them both move on to something else. I hope HHH costs him the title or have HHH tell Michaels to count the pin, leading to Bryan/HHH feud and Michaels/HHH confrontation.


----------



## RandomLurker

#Mark said:


> Man, just watching some Bryan segments from this past summer. It's almost unfathomable how over he was. Shame they ruined all that momentum just to give The Big Slow a rub.


The Not Weak Link Bryan was shaping up to be such a badass.


----------



## markedfordeath

it'll come back, just wait until he feuds with HHH.


----------



## RandomLurker

Yeah, I guess if his fiance gets harassed every week, he can't come out smiling anymore while yesing. He needs to start kicking ass.


----------



## markedfordeath

you saw him in his match last night, he was Yesing while having a straight face and he was pissed when he first came out onto the ramp, and he got into Stephanie's face. And last week he jumped Orton.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RandomLurker said:


> Yeah, I guess if his fiance gets harassed every week, he can't come out smiling anymore while yesing. He needs to start kicking ass.


They need to give him some promo time and let him convey how fed up and angry he is at everything. I have a feeling he wont get that time. Instead they are going to make him the guy leading the crowd in YES chants after Show destroys HHH. Going from massively over to cheerleader in chief must be what's best for business.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan interview. He returns to where the YES took off, American Airlines Arena in Miami. It is also where he was fired for the tie choking incident. If he loses to Orton, I believe he will come full circle and be cast from the top of the card and crash and burn much like a modern day Icarus.

http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/10/13/v-fullstory/3688309/miami-where-it-all-ended-started.html


----------



## markedfordeath

where is this pessimism coming from out of nowhere? that's not going to happen. He's at the top for the foreseeable future. Don't know why you're worried, after last night I'm more confident then ever before now in his future. He got in Stephanie's face, did you see that part? He was only cheerleading in that segment because they said if anyone thinks the word Yes, I will destroy and I will go after. Bryan comes out and gloats his Yesing in front of them, angering them even more..that's actually good for him....HBK being involved is good for him. I don't see a problem like I used to. and Show isn't destroying HHH, HHH is going to kick Show's ass in their match at Survivor Series and that'll set up how he's unstoppable, and then they'll have Bryan be the only guy that can stop him in the end.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

I would've prefer for Bryan to do what Show did, they should've booked him like that a few weeks back. Then again he has the strongest finisher... No one has kicked out of it yet, not even Cena.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan will be fine. his time is coming.


----------



## markedfordeath

Plus, think of it this way...HBK is HHH real life best friend. HBK has helped with Bryan's career over the years and helped get him started and got him auditions for the WWE. HHH knows this, so what would possess HHH to try to bury Bryan? That would just lead to tension between him and HBK..Here HBK is getting Bryan opportunities and HHH is intentionally taking them away from him? that is just a slap in the face to your best friend.....So I dont see that anymore. I think HHH really believes in Bryan.


----------



## O Fenômeno

markedfordeath said:


> where is this pessimism coming from out of nowhere? that's not going to happen. He's at the top for the foreseeable future. Don't know why you're worried, after last night I'm more confident then ever before now in his future. He got in Stephanie's face, did you see that part? He was only cheerleading in that segment because they said if anyone thinks the word Yes, I will destroy and I will go after. Bryan comes out and gloats his Yesing in front of them, angering them even more..that's actually good for him....HBK being involved is good for him. I don't see a problem like I used to. and Show isn't destroying HHH, HHH is going to kick Show's ass in their match at Survivor Series and that'll set up how he's unstoppable, *and then they'll have Bryan be the only guy that can stop him in the end.*


:HHH2

I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## markedfordeath

you must have not watched Raw then....Bryan was all over that show....his name kept getting dropped on the show constantly. He's the top guy....I know you're frustrated, but its a slow burn angle. Bryan will be a big time player at WM.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I watched Raw. I saw Bryan mocked by HHH, put in his place by Steph, and blindsided by both ADR and Orton. I also saw the pasty giant sasquatch stealing his gimmick at the end of the show. I have got a little down over this, but then I tell myself at least he isnt Ziggler.


----------



## markedfordeath

yet hes' still wrestling for the WWE championship at HIAC and is supposed to stay in the title hunt after that as well, what is Big Show doing? he's fired and not facing Triple H until Survivor Series,, they scrapped the three way feud idea, that's nixed..that's a good sign....There is no reason to complain this week if you're a Bryan mark, there just isn't....he was all over that show..they didn't need to show him at all. the couple weeks before that he was barely featured, now he was featured all over the show this week. You show more Bryan, the crowd gets happy. its a win win.


----------



## TheFan06

Not the biggest fan of Bryan, idk what it is but he just isn't clicking for me


----------



## markedfordeath

ha ha Bryan has more haters than Hitler now....fucking funny.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Brie's involvement with this storyline and Bryan as a whole has made me totally lose interest in not only this storyline but Bryan as a whole. *


----------



## markedfordeath

another hater, that's now 1,000,377 for the day....next!


----------



## Vyer

markedfordeath said:


> another hater, that's now 1,000,377 for the day....next!


Chill kemo sabe. I am also becoming worried and that his part in the storyline has not developed well. I have faith things will pick up soon, though.


----------



## rocknblues81

DarkStark said:


> *Brie's involvement with this storyline and Bryan as a whole has made me totally lose interest in not only this storyline but Bryan as a whole. *


People are really starting to put this guy up there with the greats and it is making me laugh. The dude is a dweeb. Good in the ring, but most of what he has done was already done by Benoit years ago.


----------



## markedfordeath

he's not going to win at HIAC, that part is obvious..but they'll put him in a new feud and he'll end up winning the Rumble and then have his big moment later on..they're holding off on it for full effect I guess...


----------



## rocknblues81

SpaceTraveller said:


> I would've prefer for Bryan to do what Show did, they should've booked him like that a few weeks back. Then again he has the strongest finisher... No one has kicked out of it yet, not even Cena.


Sheamus did once last year.


----------



## Arya Dark

rocknblues81 said:


> People are really starting to put this guy up there with the greats and it is making me laugh. The dude is a dweeb. Good in the ring, but most of what he has done was already done by Benoit years ago.


*The guy is pretty damn great and I don't have a problem with him. I just have a HUGE problem with them bringing Brie into the storyline. I lost all interest in it when they did. Now it's some drama with Brie every week. I can't bother caring.*


----------



## RebelArch86

Wow D Bry went so Super Sayian tonight on SD, he pushed his whole team to Super Sayian mode. That was 5 of the best minutes of wrestling I have ever seen!!!


----------



## markedfordeath

did you see the whole arena? the Yes signs were everywhere, it was insane, the guy is really becoming the next big thing. I can only imagine the pop the day he wins the title again, if its not this Sunday its coming. I can't wait for the pop when he pins Triple H.


----------



## Srdjan99

Lol, Bryan is gonna prove HHH wrong. Bite Benoit harder pls.


----------



## markedfordeath

if John Cena turns heel like rumored and feuds with Bryan, guess Cena just got replaced, cant have a heel be the face of the company..I smell a Hulk Hogan Bash at the Beach 96 moment coming.


----------



## Flair Flop

markedfordeath said:


> if John Cena turns heel like rumored and feuds with Bryan, guess Cena just got replaced, cant have a heel be the face of the company..I smell a Hulk Hogan Bash at the Beach 96 moment coming.


It was pitiful enough when you thought that DB was more important tha Orton but your delusional blind marking has reached a whole new level with HHH.


----------



## #Mark

creepycrawl said:


> *It was pitiful enough when you thought that DB was more important tha Orton* .


Define what you mean by important? He's certainly more of a priority for WWE and I can see they see more value in him long term.


----------



## Happenstan

Srdjan99 said:


> Lol, Bryan is gonna prove HHH wrong. Bite Benoit harder pls.


Does this mean Brie is about to tap out to the yes lock permanently?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Who's ready for Bryan to be a 3 time WWE champion this Sunday!? :bryan


----------



## stonefort

Moar Boring Daniel Bryan!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

markedfordeath said:


> if John Cena turns heel like rumored and feuds with Bryan, guess Cena just got replaced, cant have a heel be the face of the company..I smell a Hulk Hogan Bash at the Beach 96 moment coming.


Cena should beat Del Rio and then later on interfere in the title match and help Orton win (turning Heel in the process). That would solidify HHH & Co as a scary powerful group with both champions under their banner. Should also set it up for a unification down the road as well.


----------



## Happenstan

stonefort said:


> Moar Boring Daniel Bryan!


Dude, we talked about this. You're starting to embarrass yourself now. This isn't trolling...it's being desperate for attention.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Ham and Egger said:


> Who's ready for Bryan to be a 3 time WWE champion this Sunday!? :bryan


:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes. Seriously though, who benefits more from winning? Orton, in a screwy fashion that lets this feud continue for another month, or DB winning due to a fair count ( or shenanigans) by HBK and starting a HHH/HBK feud in which DB represents HBK? 

It looks like Orton will win, judging from both Raw and Smackdown, but a lot of people said he would win at NOC and it went the other way. I would hope for Orton/Bryan to either be done with or put on hold while a HHH/Bryan feud starts or HHH using a new guy to put against Bryan.


----------



## Rock&Austin

It really annoys the hell out of me when any wrestler starts smiling after he has heard his opponents promo. i mean come on Bryan... Orton just told you he's going to kill you inside Hell and his response is a cena-esque smirk that just kills it for me. They are suppose to make us believe they are going to kill each other to capture the wwe title. He needs to stop smiling like an idiot and start acting serious otherwise his promos will always suck.


----------



## JamesK

stonefort said:


> Moar Boring Daniel Bryan!


What i read everytime i see your posts


stonefort said:


> Look at me..I am cool. I dislike a guy that is over..
> 
> *LOOK AT ME,I AM BEGGING YOU.*


----------



## PGSucks

I'm actually pulling for an Orton win, because I don't like Bryan's payoff coming so early. I do believe WWE can stretch out Bryan's chase for the title and/or feud with HHH until Mania with GOOD booking. Oh, and less Big Show please.


----------



## Young Constanza

Happenstan said:


> Dude, we talked about this. You're starting to embarrass yourself now. This isn't trolling...it's being desperate for attention.


That's what it always was from the start. Bryan haters that aren't mentally challenged trolls. Can at least explain why they don't like him intelligently he was copy and paste the same thing in every Bryan related discussion every day.


----------



## markedfordeath

Orton wins tomorrow night, but the HHH/Bryan feud is REALLY going to be great.


----------



## Young Constanza

markedfordeath said:


> Orton wins tomorrow night, but the HHH/Bryan feud is REALLY going to be great.


No it won't. It will be nonsensical and counterproductive like all of triple H's onscreen antics.


----------



## markedfordeath

maybe its supposed to be that way, then Vince can come back and save everything.....put him in a match against Bryan.


----------



## Kaban

markedfordeath said:


> maybe its supposed to be that way, then Vince can come back and save everything.....put him in a match against Bryan.


DB need to stay as far away from the main storyline as possible. :flip


----------



## PGSucks

Kaban said:


> DB need to stay as far away from the main storyline as possible. :flip


How much have you been watching since July? :kobe


----------



## markedfordeath

he's still watching, that just means he's trolling..for a guy that hates Bryan, he sure talks about him a lot.


----------



## Kaban

PGSucks said:


> How much have you been watching since July? :kobe


Enough to understand he does not belong in the main event. Fucking guy is awful.


----------



## PGSucks

Kaban said:


> Enough to understand he does not belong in the main event. Fucking guy is awful.


Fair enough, but he's gonna be in one of the main events at Mania against HHH (most likely), so get ready for more :bryan


----------



## Kaban

markedfordeath said:


> he's still watching, that just means he's trolling..for a guy that hates Bryan, he sure talks about him a lot.


And for a guy with over 3000 posts you have not contributed one good pst to this forum and added absolutely zero insight to any topic.

Reading through your post history, seems like all you do is call people a troll or hater. GTFO bitch.


----------



## markedfordeath

all you do is bash one guy the whole time..must mean he's in the spotlight then huh? so everytime you say something bad about him, must mean that he's still in the spotlight..Guess you're going to be annoyed going forward...good enough for me!


----------



## rbhayek

I love Daniel Bryan but seeing as how this is the Daniel Bryan thread, anyone who hates him and is posting about it in here, I salute you all. Instead of starting useless threads like others, you're keeping it in one place as it should be.


----------



## RebelArch86

Holy Shit! D Bry going American Dragon in the WWE! Incredible promo! Watch till the end for a mark out moment!

http://www.wwe.com/videos/daniel-br...ion-for-hell-in-a-cell-wwecom-exclus-26158284

OMG I marked the fuck out, woke my gf up in panic! "You're going to get your head kicked in" is coming to WWE!


----------



## markedfordeath

well it has to, HIAC is a very serious match.


----------



## Eulonzo

Hope he wins tonight.

Would rather not see this last until Survivor Series or TLC or Rumble. I'll still be watching regardless :lmao but still.


----------



## markedfordeath

either way, the epic HHH/Bryan feud starts. Hope they have Big Show and Orton feud and become an after thought because they're both boring.


----------



## THANOS

Two new Bryan interviews on many of the most popular topics on this site: following quarter hour ratings, his size, working hell in a cell, the fact that some wrestlers don't like getting hit hard, being a top guy, and criticism of his current storyline.


----------



## markedfordeath

i wonder why Roberts was asking him those questions.


----------



## markedfordeath

he wants a small house less than 500 square feet, and Brie wants two children...how exactly is that going to work?


----------



## Eulonzo

markedfordeath said:


> i wonder why Roberts was asking him those questions.


He's an interviewer. *shrugs*


----------



## krai999

markedfordeath said:


> he wants a small house less than 500 square feet, and Brie wants two children...how exactly is that going to work?


yeah dem flying head butts ain't really doing him any favours. and two children may not be in his plans if you know what I mean


----------



## superfudge

RebelArch86 said:


> OMG I marked the fuck out, woke my gf up in panic!


It wasn't _that_ good.


----------



## Osize10

For those non-haters, do you think he has a chance at a respectable wrestlemania match? Or do you think they'll give him another less than 10 minute filler.

Personally, I think he deserves a 20-30 min singles match at WM. That's all I really want as a fan.


----------



## vanboxmeer

The only legitimate 20-30 minute matches at Mania are the top 3 key matches. Bryan won't be in any of those. Another 6-10 minute multi-person filler match for him this year.


----------



## markedfordeath

at least they made him look strong and he got to knock out Triple H tonight....Michaels turned heel.


----------



## THANOS

vanboxmeer said:


> The only legitimate 20-30 minute matches at Mania are the top 3 key matches. Bryan won't be in any of those. Another 6-10 minute multi-person filler match for him this year.


Your pessimism is quite ridiculous most of the time, and this is no different, but I'm about 99% sure you'll be wrong here.



markedfordeath said:


> at least they made him look strong and he got to knock out Triple H tonight....Michaels turned heel.


Yep him finally smashing HHH with the knee almost made up for the screwjob, but the fact that he didn't even "kick Orton's head in" at all like he promised to pissed me off. The match was yet another generic Bryan match, which is starting to become routine..


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*I AM SO HYPED FOR HBK VS BRYAN IF IT DOESN'T HAPPEN IDK WHAT I WILL DO WITH ALL THIS HYPE HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT*


----------



## Osize10

I think i'm done. I'll take a break and maybe check out Royal Rumble. Making Bryan work with the Orton Sloth was just not fulfilling. At least his match with Cena was an easy 4.5 star match


----------



## markedfordeath

if anything I think Orton sucked tonight....he landed wrong on the huricanrana and he took his time too damn much and slowed the pace down....him and Bryan don't click well.


----------



## Stad

Osize10 said:


> I think i'm done. I'll take a break and maybe check out Royal Rumble. Making Bryan work with the Orton Sloth was just not fulfilling. At least his match with Cena was an easy 4.5 star match


Peace, don't let the door hit ya in the ass on the way out.


----------



## markedfordeath

i mean at this point, even you Bryan haters on here have to feel a little bad for the guy...I mean could you tell before the match started that he was pretty upset, he barely smiled like he usually does when coming down the ramp. I just feel bad that they might or might not reward him for his hard work. hopefully he gets a WM moment out of this.


----------



## vanboxmeer

James Storm'd.

And then people will chirp up Royal Rumble guyz~! But in actual reality is that his momentum has been vastly dropping every single month since Summerslam. He'll be a marginal player come Rumble by then, they couldn't even protect his momentum when he was in the main event thus he's got no chance in the midcard. He's a float-around lameduck babyface until he turns heel.

This isn't a wait and see, and then get disappointed and rinse and repeat. This is a strike while the iron is hot, and the timing is gone now. He's done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Osize10 said:


> I think i'm done. I'll take a break and maybe check out Royal Rumble. Making Bryan work with the Orton Sloth was just not fulfilling. At least his match with Cena was an easy 4.5 star match


But then you'd miss the amazing Orton/Show feud we're about to get. lolz.


----------



## Osize10

Mister WrestleMania said:


> But then you'd miss the amazing Orton/Show feud we're about to get. lolz.


god no thank you haha


----------



## markedfordeath

actually i think its going to be Orton/Punk...Show should just be dropped..they made it clear there's a Triple H/Bryan feud about to happen..Show doesn't fit anywhere.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I don't see it, but we shall see.


----------



## chessarmy

All I have to say is this company is a piece of shit and fucks everything up. Every single time we think they're going to do something great, they fuck it up. Every. Single. Time.

I'd rather watch AJ Styles rip off the Summer of Punk. Fuck this.


----------



## #Mark

Another year, another botched angle. It baffles me how much they squandered Bryan's momentum. I can't believe they put HBK in the indentured servant role Big Show was in.. They'd do anything to get HHH and Orton heat.


----------



## Osize10

Stad said:


> Peace, don't let the door hit ya in the ass on the way out.


Nevermind I'm gonna stick around and troll threads about wrestlers I hate


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah it is quite disappointing..tonight would have been perfect because Miami is pro Bryan and they started the Yes phenomenon and made him a huge name.....sadly, they fucking ruined it...hopefully he stays at the top after this.


----------



## JCrusher

the Bryan fangirls are mad lol


----------



## markedfordeath

there weren't any Orton fan girls tonight.


----------



## WhyMe123

If WWE was the mafia, then Bryan got whacked tonight. Its back to the midcard for that Jabroni filler.


----------



## markedfordeath

i dont care what anyone says, its pretty fucked up, he deserved at least a three month reign....


----------



## PGSucks

Oh yeah, after knocking HHH out, he's gonna go back to the mid card. Your clairvoyance is astounding! :bryan2


----------



## Arcade

The problem with many DB marks is that each time he doesn't win or get the upperhand, they think that it's the end of him or his credibility is getting destroyed. I think they still have big things planned for him, especially near Wrestlemania time.


----------



## #Mark

He's gonna get the belt... It just won't be as meaningful.


----------



## Headliner

You can only get screwed over so many times before the fans lose interest. If that's what WWE wants then they did a great job.


----------



## vanboxmeer

"This angle will make Bryan a star, just wait and see!"

Hilarious. He was already a star before the angle. Now he's significantly below what he was before.


----------



## markedfordeath

yep, it appears so, i have no idea what to think right now, it is so anger inducing...


----------



## WhyMe123

PGSucks said:


> Oh yeah, after knocking HHH out, he's gonna go back to the mid card. Your clairvoyance is astounding! :bryan2


Like triple H said in his shoot promo. He only fights stars, Bryan is not a star of that calibur and never wil be. He lost get over it. CM Punk or Cena will carry the storyline or maybe even the Rock if he wants to comeback. Bryan is not a megastar get over it. He is average at best and sucks on the mic.


----------



## JCrusher

Arcade said:


> The problem with many DB marks is that each time he doesn't win or get the upperhand, they think that it's the end of him or his credibility is getting destroyed. I think they still have big things planned for him, especially near Wrestlemania time.


 This. Unfortunetly unless bryan wins every match, buries everyone, and has a 10 year reign his fans will never be happy


----------



## Mr. I

WhyMe123 said:


> Like triple H said in his shoot promo. He only fights stars, Bryan is not a star of that calibur and never wil be. He lost get over it. CM Punk or Cena will carry the storyline or maybe even the Rock if he wants to comeback. Bryan is not a megastar get over it. He is average at best and sucks on the mic.


I love that because the heel's promo aligned with your angry opinion, it was a "shoot promo". With copious "GET OVER IT GET OVER IT!" of course.
You're clutching at straws in a hilarious manner.


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> You can only get screwed over so many times before the fans lose interest. If that's what WWE wants then they did a great job.


 They can't job him out because it will only make him more popular the WWE don't want a guy like Bryan to be near the top that's why they've slowly been killing his momentum.


----------



## markedfordeath

isn't it amazing how its 2013, almost 2014, and Cena and Orton are the champions in the WWE. STILL!


----------



## Headliner

Punk Fan said:


> They can't job him out because it will only make him more popular the WWE don't want a guy like Bryan to be near the top that's why they've slowly been killing his momentum.


Seems like they are letting real life feelings play out in storyline. That's unprofessional as fuck.


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> Seems like they are letting real life feelings play out in storyline. That's unprofessional as fuck.


 Let's be honest, how long would fans be happy with Bryan with the title before they get bored? It isn't a good image and you and I both know why.


----------



## markedfordeath

if thats the case thats bullshit because Meltzer and all those other guys said that the WWE would be very fortunate to have a thousand Danielsons in their locker room and how the guy is a real leader and very professional...yet they want to screw a guy like that? uncool.


----------



## THANOS

Punk Fan said:


> Let's be honest, how long would fans be happy with Bryan with the title before they get bored? It isn't a good image and you and I both know why.


Well lets see they haven't been bored with him since Mania 28 so....


----------



## Mr. I

Punk Fan said:


> Let's be honest, how long would fans be happy with Bryan with the title before they get bored? It isn't a good image and you and I both know why.


I know, let's have the small tattooed greasy guy that punches fans in the face as the image instead.


----------



## Ace

markedfordeath said:


> if thats the case thats bullshit because Meltzer and all those other guys said that the WWE would be very fortunate to have a thousand Danielsons in their locker room and how the guy is a real leader and very professional...yet they want to screw a guy like that? uncool.


 It's simple. He doesn't have 'it', a guy like Roode would be absolutely amazing if he was in Bryan's position (mainevent)


----------



## dan the marino

Headliner said:


> You can only get screwed over so many times before the fans lose interest. If that's what WWE wants then they did a great job.


Yeah have to agree with this. I don't think it's over for Bryan (hopefully about done with the Bryan/Orton matches at least) and I don't think this storyline has lost all hope yet but it's dangerously close to the edge right now. Big Show's playing the part Bryan should be while Bryan's stuck playing the 'sarcastic' face and fighting a no-heat feud with Orton and the Shield every Monday night, which has quickly run its course. They have a number of ways they can go with this storyline... hopefully not to a Cena/Orton unification match though it really wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Mr. I

Punk Fan said:


> It's simple. He doesn't have 'it', a guy like Roode would be absolutely amazing if he was in Bryan's position (mainevent)


"I don't like him" being equaled to "he's bad" is getting taken to hilarious levels here.


----------



## markedfordeath

Cena and Orton both champions in late 2013 again, haven't we seen this movie before? Triple H is singlehandedly ruining business....it wasn't even a sell out tonight, guess people feared what really did happen.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Well I give up with this storyline. It's a fucking flop.

Hopefully Punk gets back into title picture.


----------



## Ace

Ithil said:


> I know, let's have the small tattooed greasy guy that punches fans in the face as the image instead.


 He shouldn't be the face either, Cena is fine as the guy for now. Punk is a natural heel or number 2, he has an attitude which makes him great to watch.


----------



## Oakue

They've dicked him around probably for the last time. I can't see many people caring if he finally wins the title the way they would have in August.


----------



## Ace

Ithil said:


> "I don't like him" being equaled to "he's bad" is getting taken to hilarious levels here.


 So Daniel Bryan does have 'it'? :|


----------



## WhyMe123

People arent selling out arenas to see bryan. He is not a money maker. Bryan would probably be a star in another organization where he would be among washed up hacks or lesser talent but not WWE. He is upper mid card at best.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah it was all in his face, he was clearly very upset when he was going to the ring, and he wasn't wrestling to his full potential, i don't blame the guy, they probably told him before he went out that he is never winning it...they could go fuck themselves.


----------



## Mr. I

Punk Fan said:


> He shouldn't be the face either, Cena is fine as the guy for now. Punk is a natural heel or number 2, he has an attitude which makes him great to watch.


Newsflash, Bryan is everything they'd want in a face of the company. The phony corporate fools like Miz are not what you should try for, for that exact reason.
The same reason that make Bryan so popular, are the same reasons he is suited to being a top face.

Cena is 36 and has been on top for 8 years. He has zero growth left to contribute to the company.



Punk Fan said:


> So Daniel Bryan does have 'it'? :|


Define "it". Kindly.


----------



## Flair Flop

markedfordeath said:


> Cena and Orton both champions in late 2013 again, haven't we seen this movie before? Triple H is singlehandedly ruining business....it wasn't even a sell out tonight, guess people feared what really did happen.


A few days ago you were preaching about how much HHH was going to save the WWE because of how much he appreciates wrestling ability. Make up your mind BlindBryanMark


----------



## Arcade

It seems like there's no medium about what people think about Bryan. It's either Daniel Bryan is getting buried or Daniel Bryan sucks and doesn't belong in the main event.


----------



## Headliner

Punk Fan said:


> Let's be honest, how long would fans be happy with Bryan with the title before they get bored? It isn't a good image and you and I both know why.


I didn't see them getting bored as long as he continued to own in the ring. They are normally hyped in his matches.


----------



## Ace

Ithil said:


> Newsflash, Bryan is everything they'd want in a face of the company. The phony corporate fools like Miz are not what you should try for, for that exact reason.
> The same reason that make Bryan so popular, are the same reasons he is suited to being a top face.
> 
> Cena is 36 and has been on top for 8 years. He has zero growth left to contribute to the company.


 Except he's shorter than the average American and doesn't have an personality of a superstar. 0/2 is not bad though.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Don't worry, lil' Bullpen Buddy. I can take care of those mean heels for you. 

Do me a favor and go polish this. Don't forget to use the fine chamois. 

I'll be using your Bella tonight too.


----------



## GCA-FF

Bryan vs The Corp has been ongoing since Summerslam...and it should finally conclude next month in a Survivor Series match. Just gotta figure out who else will be added in the match.

Team YES! - Bryan, Show, Ziggler, ???
The Corp - HHH, The Shield, ???

-Rhodes brothers could be in, but are Tag Champs and may feud with Usos
-Ambrose is US Champ; could be out if they decide on Langston feud
-Miz definitely out (feuding with Wyatt family and maybe Kane)
-Michaels might be inserted, but which side.


----------



## Stone Hot

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes Shawn Michaels did what was right for business. And Daniel Bryan how dare you lay you hands on the King Of Kings. This is what you get for attacking an innocent man

And also I see the Bryan marks crying like little bitches tonight and yet they still cant see the bigger picture


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm just surprised at the number of emotionally arrested anti Bryan commenters in here. Keep forgetting how young some of the trolls are on here.


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> I didn't see them getting bored as long as he continued to own in the ring. They are normally hyped in his matches.


 Yeah but there's a point before you start to think this is just stupid after a while. I felt the same way about Punk in his match against Lesnar, he should have been murdered by Lesnar.


----------



## Ace

Ithil said:


> Newsflash, Bryan is everything they'd want in a face of the company. The phony corporate fools like Miz are not what you should try for, for that exact reason.
> The same reason that make Bryan so popular, are the same reasons he is suited to being a top face.
> 
> Cena is 36 and has been on top for 8 years. He has zero growth left to contribute to the company.
> 
> 
> 
> Define "it". Kindly.


 It's hard to really definite 'it', you either have it or you don't.


----------



## #Mark

Punk Fan said:


> He shouldn't be the face either, Cena is fine as the guy for now. Punk is a natural heel or number 2, he has an attitude which makes him great to watch.


The only thing Punk's great at is boring viewers to tears.


----------



## Kratosx23

This seriously better be it for this geek.


----------



## Ace

#Mark said:


> The only thing Punk's great at is boring viewers to tears.


 And Bryan is an angel on the mic (Y)


----------



## Mr. I

Punk Fan said:


> It's hard to really definite 'it', you either have it or you don't.


Which would mean you have no point whatsoever. Trying to argue against Bryan with something you refuse to define is retarded.


----------



## THANOS

Punk Fan said:


> It's hard to really definite 'it', you either have it or you don't.


Well HHH himself, in reality seems to disagree with you. Shall I post his comments on Bryan at the Summerslam news conference in front of non-wrestling fans members of the LA media, or will you simply say his kayfabe storyline comments are his real feelings? :HHH2


----------



## Ace

Ithil said:


> Which would mean you have no point whatsoever. Trying to argue against Bryan with something you refuse to define is retarded.


 Just watch some of The Rock's work and compare it to Bryan's then you'll understand what 'it' is.


----------



## dan the marino

WhyMe123 said:


> People arent selling out arenas to see bryan. He is not a money maker. Bryan would probably be a star in another organization where he would be among washed up hacks or lesser talent but not WWE. He is upper mid card at best.


Well no shit, nevermind the booking and everything else why would anyone be selling out arenas several months into a main event push?


----------



## Ace

THANOS said:


> Well HHH himself, in reality seems to disagree with you. Shall I post his comments on Bryan at the Summerslam news conference in front of non-wrestling fans members of the LA media, or will you simply say his kayfabe storyline comments are his real feelings? :HHH2


 Gah trolls... Not one of you marks can say Bryan has 'it' can you?


----------



## Oakue

Epic bitch fest for the next 3 hours is incoming.

:ti


----------



## Mr. I

Punk Fan said:


> Just watch some of The Rock's work and compare it to Bryan's then you'll understand what 'it' is.[/QUOTE
> 
> I just saw the Rock at Wrestlemania 29. I would rather not repeat the experience.
> 
> It would appear "it" is a worthless buzzword you use in place of an actual argument.


----------



## RebelArch86

LMAO. You guys are the biggest marks on the planet!


----------



## vanboxmeer

Everyone should exchange "Yes!" for "Yeaoh!"










And he owns a television!


----------



## Young Constanza

Well at least this means Team Hell No can be reunited to take on the Wyatt family. Now that operation Ryback Daniel Bryan is complete.


----------



## Ace

This is the entertainment business mate, it's not all wrestling the selling is done before the match. Bryan's much better than The Rock in the ring but does that reflect in the buy rates?


----------



## THANOS

Punk Fan said:


> Gah trolls... Not one of you marks can say Bryan has 'it' can you?


Fine, time to shut you up then.



> *Triple H:* I think Daniel has an “it” factor to him. Daniel’s an extremely exciting competitor in the ring. He’s very technically sound, *but in addition to that he’s also got a huge personality and a charisma to him and just a quality that you must see. You want to see him. He intrigues people, and I think that’s what being a WWE Superstar is all about. Not to quote CM Punk’s music, but it’s that cult of personality, and he has it.*
> 
> source:http://m.ca.ign.com/articles/2013/0...nd-his-thoughts-on-daniel-bryan-and-john-cena


And keep in mind this was at a corporate press conference hyping the event to the media, as opposed to wrestling fans, and it was from HHH, who's next in line to take over the company. He also said, in there, that the winner of that match would be the next "face of the company" going forward, and here we are with the biggest storyline revolving around Bryan, and being the face of the company.

Yeah.. About him not having "IT" :lol But I'm sure you'll respond by telling all of us that YOU know better than HHH himself who has "IT" and who doesn't right?


----------



## Young Constanza

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This seriously better be it for this geek.


You're in luck friend. Now lets get ready for Randy Orton vs Stone Cold Big Show. YAY


----------



## Mr. I

Punk Fan said:


> Ithil said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the entertainment business mate, it's not all wrestling the selling is done before the match. Bryan's much better than The Rock in the ring but does that reflect in the buy rates?
> 
> 
> 
> The buy rates.
> 
> THE BUY RATES.
> 
> "Hey everyone, this newly pushed guy during football season in a down period of wrestling isn't drawing the PPVs buys that the one of two biggest stars of the biggest boom period in wrestling history did after several years' build, 13 years ago, CLEARLY HE MUST NOT HAVE "it"!"
> 
> Don't bring up concepts unless you actually understand them and are willing to back up what you said.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ace

THANOS said:


> Fine, time to shut you up then.
> 
> 
> 
> And keep in mind this was at a corporate press conference hyping the event to the media, as opposed to wrestling fans, and it was from HHH, who's next in line to take over the company. He also said, in there, that the winner of that match would be the next "face of the company" going forward, and here we are with the biggest storyline revolving around Bryan, and being the face of the company.
> 
> Yeah.. About him not having "IT" :lol


 That's his opinion but I'd say only one person has 'it' of the current lot and that's Cena. The others lack in one or two departments, deep down you probably know that as well. There's a logical reason why Cena is head and shoulders above the rest of the roster in the WWE's eyes.


----------



## THANOS

Punk Fan said:


> That's his opinion but I'd say only one person has 'it' of the current lot and that's Cena. The others lack in one or two departments.


Yes, a gathered opinion, based on many years in the business as a worker and understanding the business aspects of it, which worth way more than anyone's here said that..


----------



## Mr. I

Punk Fan said:


> That's his opinion but I'd say only one person has 'it' of the current lot and that's Cena. The others lack in one or two departments.












But it's just like, his opinion, man.

He's also just, like, Triple H, the man who will be running the company in the future. I'd wager his opinion of Bryan counts more than yours when it comes to Bryan's place in the company.

Seriously dude, that was an AWFUL attempt at damage control there.


----------



## Ace

THANOS said:


> Yes, a gathered opinion, based on many years in the business as a worker and understanding the business aspects of it, which worth way more than anyone's here said that..


 Of the current roster who do you think has 'it'? Honestly, I can admit Punk doesn't have 'it' and he ticks more boxes than Bryan.


----------



## Kratosx23

THANOS said:


> Well HHH himself, in reality seems to disagree with you. Shall I post his comments on Bryan at the Summerslam news conference in front of non-wrestling fans members of the LA media, or will you simply say his kayfabe storyline comments are his real feelings? :HHH2


Do you really think what he says in a non kayfabe environment matters? His job in a non kayfabe environment is to build up everyone, because he doesn't want to project the image that WWE employs geeks. What he says on tv, he can pass off as merely entertainment or storyline, but that doesn't mean it always is. I don't remember if it was Meltzer or whoever but they said that the promo about Edge, Jericho and RVD are what he really feels, and he obviously isn't gonna shit talk them at a press conference unless it's fully in character.

Everything that they've done with Bryan post the Cena win, which for all we know, he may have only gotten, and probably did get just because Cena had to go away and they had no choice but to make Bryan the #1 guy for the time being with no options, everything since then has been disastrous for the Daniel Bryan character, and now, presumably the blow off of the feud was tonight, because I don't know HOW they expect anyone to pay for Bryan vs Orton AGAIN especially given all the finishes they've pulled to piss off the Bryan marks, and he lost, and it ended with Triple H smiling over his defeated foe, like it ALWAYS does. It's over, or it's just about over and nothing has changed. And if you think this is gonna end with Daniel Bryan being Vince's rep against Triple H for control of the company in the WM 30 main event and he wins, then you are INCREDIBLY mistaken, they wanted Steve Austin, so Daniel Bryan wasn't even in mind, and without him available, it's gonna be John Cena.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

Buy rates and Belts are ust external validations, I like Bryan because I like Bryan not because others or his company does.


----------



## WhyMe123

Punk Fan said:


> Of the current roster who do you think has 'it'?


No one has the "it" factor more than the Jabroni beater himself. The Rock is the greatest of all times. On the current roster Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins have potential. Roman Reigns needs better work on the mic. Perhaps his cousin the Rock can help him.


----------



## THANOS

Punk Fan said:


> Of the current roster who do you think has 'it'? Honestly, I can admit Punk doesn't have 'it' and he ticks more boxes than Bryan.


There are several boxes that none of us on here consider, hence why both Punk and Bryan are in the positions they are in. They are obviously making the company money and most definitely have "IT". There are quite a few with "IT" on the roster including the Shield members, Cena, Orton, Wyatt, Shaun Ricker, Sami Zayn, etc.


----------



## Mr. I

Punk Fan said:


> Of the current roster who do you think has 'it'? Honestly, I can admit Punk doesn't have 'it' and he ticks more boxes than Bryan.


Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Sami Zayn, Big E Langston (possibly), Antonio Cesaro (possibly), and there are several NXT talents with early signs of it. 
These are NOT the only ones who can get over. The point is that they do not need as much work to do it, they have something that naturally will draw crowds to them, with only a little effort and design.

There are no boxes, no lists, you said yourself there is no definition for "it" and yet you're talking of components?


----------



## Ace

THANOS said:


> There are several boxes that none of us on here consider, hence why both Punk and Bryan are in the positions they are in. They are obviously making the company money and most definitely have "IT". There are quite a few with "IT" on the roster including the Shield members, Cena, Orton, Wyatt, Shaun Ricker, Sami Zayn, etc.


 The people you've mentioned tick quite a few boxes but are missing 1-2 to complete the package and it's noticeable i.e. Orton on the mic, Punks weak build - his clotheslines are facepalm worthy, Rollins voice. Cena ticks all the boxes imo, despite his dull gimmick he is a recognized superstar.


----------



## vanboxmeer

It's called the Samoa Joe effect where you strike when the iron is far past being hot and nobody cares when he wins. He's done.


----------



## Ace

Ithil said:


> Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Sami Zayn, Big E Langston (possibly), Antonio Cesaro (possibly), and there are several NXT talents with early signs of it.
> These are NOT the only ones who can get over. The point is that they do not need as much work to do it, they have something that naturally will draw crowds to them, with only a little effort and design.
> 
> *There are no boxes, no lists, you said yourself there is no definition for "it" and yet you're talking of components?*


 Those components add up to the package.


----------



## Oakue

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everything that they've done with Bryan post the Cena win, which for all we know, he may have only gotten, and probably did get just because Cena had to go away and they had no choice but to make Bryan the #1 guy for the time being with no options


Difficult to argue with. I would say it appears that way, especially seeing that "Vacant" had an impressive title run during Cena's absence.


----------



## Kratosx23

> Difficult to argue with. I would say it appears that way, especially seeing that "Vacant" had an impressive title run during Cena's absence.


Well, vacant was clearly more entertaining than Bryan and Orton are.


----------



## RebelArch86

Don't judge them too quickly I said, they're cool guys I said, it's not real to them anymore I said.

Guys need to chill and realize you are getting worked. Did you hear that crowd? Bryan match was the only match to wake them up, would have thought the rest of this ppv was in Nebraska. Crowd ate up every minute. Roaring "Daniel Bryan" chants, not just the "only thing that's over" yes chants. Bryan and Orton worked the shit out of the crowd.

Bryan laid out HHH. On SD he tore up shield + Orton. His feuding against Orton, HBK, and HHH. All great company to be among. He's not going anywhere. He's a made man. And if you think this deflated his momentum you need to get a new TV, maybe a nice sound system, b/c his pops were unreal. The pop when he kneed HHH was one of the biggest pops I have ever heard, and HHH's "ass hole" chant was insanely loud. So super over Bryan is feuding with mega heat HHH, yeah he'll be a jobber by next week. Come on sons! Do you even Smark?


----------



## Young Constanza

The utter silence in the building when they did there lame ass swerve was priceless.


----------



## Quintana

I enjoyed his rise early on and I get what they were trying to accomplish by having him chase the belt. At this point I've lost interest, and I no longer care whether he wins or not I just want the storyline to end.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Arcade said:


> The problem with many DB marks is that each time he doesn't win or get the upperhand, they think that it's the end of him or his credibility is getting destroyed. I think they still have big things planned for him, especially near Wrestlemania time.


I think most of us get the feeling that when he does win it won't be as meaningful..not to mention being an underdog until Wrestlemania makes no sense in this current WWE. I have no faith in the writers keeping this underdog thing going that long..not to mention the kids and casuals..why would they root for a guy who is not gonna win the belt anytime soon when the Superman Cena is back, AND has the WHC?

Not to mention i'm not buying HHH is gonna job to Daniel Bryan until I see it happen for myself....


----------



## SinJackal

It's unbelievable you guys are complaining about Bryan's push and acting like he's being buried. He has the strongest push on the show since Punk's ridiculous reign.

He's clearly going to get booked some angry backlash story now and will probably win just about every segment he's involved in going forward climaxing by getting put over HHH at WM, and probably after Bryan has the WWE title on him for a few months. Not at all a burial.

Quit complaining. His push is far greater than any other wrestler on the roster is getting. You guys just come off as incredibly spoiled when you bitch about his few unclean losses and act like his otherwise insanely strong booking hasn't meant anything.


----------



## Your_Solution

RebelArch86 said:


> Don't judge them too quickly I said, they're cool guys I said, it's not real to them anymore I said.
> 
> Guys need to chill and realize you are getting worked. Did you hear that crowd? Bryan match was the only match to wake them up, would have thought the rest of this ppv was in Nebraska. Crowd ate up every minute. Roaring "Daniel Bryan" chants, not just the "only thing that's over" yes chants. Bryan and Orton worked the shit out of the crowd.
> 
> Bryan laid out HHH. On SD he tore up shield + Orton. His feuding against Orton, HBK, and HHH. All great company to be among. He's not going anywhere. He's a made man. And if you think this deflated his momentum you need to get a new TV, maybe a nice sound system, b/c his pops were unreal. The pop when he kneed HHH was one of the biggest pops I have ever heard, and HHH's "ass hole" chant was insanely loud. So super over Bryan is feuding with mega heat HHH, yeah he'll be a jobber by next week. Come on sons! Do you even Smark?


People around here pretend to be smarter than the average fan but at the end of the day we let our emotions rule us just like they do. 

Obviously Bryan is not going anywhere.


----------



## insanitydefined

He's never going to be the top face on a consistent basis, the novelty of him being in that spot is already starting to wear off and people are losing interest. You can only hold people's interest by stroking your beard and screaming yes over and over again for so long.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick

So who does Bryan go after now, Axel or Ambrose?


----------



## Young Constanza

Dunmer said:


> So who does Bryan go after now, Axel or Ambrose?


Reunite Team Hell No feud with the Wyatt that works.


----------



## Mr. I

insanitydefined said:


> He's never going to be the top face on a consistent basis, the novelty of him being in that spot is already starting to wear off and people are losing interest. You can only hold people's interest by stroking your beard and screaming yes over and over again for so long.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Apparently giving him Cena promos and crushing his momentum with four screwjob finishes for PPVs in a row is Bryan's fault.


----------



## LilOlMe

vanboxmeer said:


> "This angle will make Bryan a star, just wait and see!"
> 
> Hilarious. He was already a star before the angle. Now he's significantly below what he was before.


Exactly.

It's astounding, really, the justifications for this bs storyline.


----------



## insanitydefined

Ithil said:


> Apparently giving him Cena promos and crushing his momentum with four screwjob finishes for PPVs in a row is Bryan's fault.


Same thing would have probably happened if he had won the title, it would have been a nice feel good moment that people would have responded well to and then after that they would have moved on to the next big thing. And it's not the Cena like material that killed him in those promos either, the dude just flat out sucks on the mic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ArabGuy

Those asking where he goes.. Hello, Triple H? 
Expect a massive brawl between Bryan and Triple H tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. I

insanitydefined said:


> Same thing would have probably happened if he had won the title, it would have been a nice feel good moment that people would have responded well to and then after that they would have moved on to the next big thing. And it's not the Cena like material that killed him in those promos either, the dude just flat out sucks on the mic.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No, he doesn't. He does no excel at Cena type smiley face promos. Actually, even Cena doesn't excel at those.
Someone like Kofi Kingston, or Shelton Benjamin, now they "flat out suck" at speaking. Bryan isn't even on the same planet as those guys.

He's far from the best, but he's good, and the claims otherwise are absurdly exagerated (and usually for the same purpose, to bash Bryan. They zone in on the part of him that isn't 10/10, more like 7 or 8, and then latch onto that point to "prove" their opinion correct by wildly overstating his limitations in speaking). He's better than Orton is, for example.


----------



## markedfordeath

he presents himself well in outside interviews.


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> No, he doesn't. He does not excel at Cena type smiley face promos. Actually, even Cena doesn't excel at those.
> Someone like Kofi Kingston, or Shelton Benjamin, now they "flat out suck" at speaking. Bryan isn't even on the same planet as those guys.
> 
> He's far from the best, but he's good, and the claims otherwise are absurdly exagerated (and usually for the same purpose, to bash Bryan. They zone in on the part of him that isn't 10/10, more like 7 or 8, and then latch onto that point to "prove" their opinion correct by wildly overstating his limitations in speaking). He's better than Orton is, for example.


This.


----------



## #Mark

Do people honestly believe this angle has been doing Bryan any favors?


----------



## markedfordeath

i'm surprised the Bryan hate is continuing on here seeing as how he didn't win the title...so now you fakers can stop!


----------



## THANOS

#Mark said:


> Do people honestly believe this angle has been doing Bryan any favors?


Yes they have in a way, by featuring him in prominent matches and time slots with big names, but the execution could certainly be much much better. I can't see how bringing up his weaknesses constantly on television could equate to making him a money drawing top guy, like they hope to achieve.


----------



## markedfordeath

Unless, hear me out, UNLESS he ends up pinning Triple H! then they'll shut up about it.


----------



## CM Jewels

I'm surprised Triple H allowed himself to be knee'd by Bryan, even though he sold it like shit.

You're right though, this angle hasn't done Bryan any favors at all. This reeks of Summer of Punk 2.0 in terms of how the ball was dropped. I can see it now.


----------



## markedfordeath

if Triple H goes over, then hey then we have our answer.


----------



## Young Constanza

LilOlMe said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It's astounding, really, the justifications for this bs storyline.


:no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Fine, time to shut you up then.
> 
> 
> 
> And keep in mind this was at a corporate press conference hyping the event to the media, as opposed to wrestling fans, and it was from HHH, who's next in line to take over the company. He also said, in there, that the winner of that match would be the next "face of the company" going forward, and here we are with the biggest storyline revolving around Bryan, and being the face of the company.
> 
> Yeah.. About him not having "IT" :lol But I'm sure you'll respond by telling all of us that YOU know better than HHH himself who has "IT" and who doesn't right?




Thank you for shutting down all these armchair wrestling "experts". Bryan Danielson is one of the most respected wrestlers in the industry and is definitely considered as one of the best there is. WWE is clearly angling towards a Bryan/HHH match. If they didnt have faith in him, Bryan would be treated like Ziggler.

Oh yeah, as far as botching tonight. Bryan landed exactly where he was supposed to on the chairs. His legs hit the chairs just below his butt. Do you really think they wanted him to land on his spine on those steel chairs? The knee to HHH was filmed at an awkward angle so you cant tell how well it connected. HBK has missed the superkick countless times before. It happens. They will edit the kick as best they can when they show it on Raw. Big Show missed the ko on the Shield when the Rhodes won the titles. Punk misses his GTS quite often. It happens.


----------



## Young Constanza

CM Jewels said:


> I'm surprised Triple H allowed himself to be knee'd by Bryan, even though he sold it like shit.
> 
> You're right though, this angle hasn't done Bryan any favors at all. This reeks of Summer of Punk 2.0 in terms of how the ball was dropped. I can see it now.


 Summer of Punk was more tolerable at least people were admitting that Punk was getting shafted. People are still holding out hope defending this trash and acting like this helping Bryan its depressing in a way.


----------



## LilOlMe

Young Constanza said:


> Summer of Punk was more tolerable at least people were admitting that Punk was getting shafted. People are still holding out hope defending this trash and acting like this helping Bryan its depressing in a way.


It's just HHH marks, or those who hate Bryan, and don't really care if his push gets fucked with. There's a reason why everyone who's been covering wrestling for forever, are in agreement about this.

If they ultimately end up "helping him", great. But that doesn't change the fact that it was wholly unnecessary to go this route. 

I saw someone justifying it all by saying that the HHH/Bryan match-up is the payoff. As if the two things are mutually exclusive. You can't build your two stars who are pertinent to the story NOW, while planning that future for the feud? Why should Bryan & Orton be afterthought "fillers", for the sake of three guys in their 40s? Just completely throw away three PPVs and Bryan's momentum for that?

And people wonder why the company's gone so downhill.


----------



## Londrick

At Survivor Series it's Team Orton vs Team Bryan with Team Bryan winning after it's like 3 on 1 and Bryan eliminates two members than pins Orton clean. 
TLC: HHH vs Bryan in a ladder match. The prize being a contract that allows Bryan to enter the Rumble. Bryan wins.
But HHH puts him as number 1.
RR: Bryan wins the Rumble even though he's the number one spot.
EC: Who cares?
WM: Bryan beats Orton for the title.

:mark:


----------



## vanboxmeer

The Triple H marks and delusionists think that ignoring 8 months of diminishing Bryan's star power is a FANTASTIC idea because Triple H to them is such a huge star that simply being in the ring with him is the biggest moment of his career. Absolutely laughable and delusional. 

And if the match never happens then you just know they'll just say that it was Bryan's fault for not being over enough to be in there with HUNTOR~!

So they've got their bases covered.

Triple H never was needed in this angle at all. The guy was already a made star beating John Cena. Because Cena is a bigger star than Triple H. That's all there is to it.


----------



## LilOlMe

vanboxmeer said:


> The Triple H marks and delusionists think that ignoring 8 months of diminishing Bryan's star power is a FANTASTIC idea because Triple H to them is such a huge star that simply being in the ring with him is the biggest moment of his career. Absolutely laughable and delusional.
> 
> And if the match never happens then you just know they'll just say that it was Bryan's fault for not being over enough to be in there with HUNTOR~!
> 
> So they've got their bases covered.
> 
> Triple H never was needed in this angle at all. The guy was already a made star beating John Cena. Because Cena is a bigger star than Triple H. That's all there is to it.


Nailed it.

The problem is, Triple H has no one to answer to but Vince. The writers are all HHH & Steph's underlings. 

I'm starting to think that the original theory may have been right. The one that some people expressed, which was that they HAD to plug Daniel into the main event scene, because he was over & Cena's injury forced this to happen...but they never were that high on him in the first place. So this is all sort of begrudgingly done, and that's why they keep fucking up.

I can't decide if it's that, or just HHH's typical bullshit that Bryan has unfortunately fallen victim to.


----------



## LilOlMe

If they do go ahead with HHH vs. Bryan at SvS, I think that that will be Bryan's "moment" and HHH fans will say "see!" while ignoring the fact that it wasn't necessary. But most of all, I fear for Bryan fans that that will just be it. That that will be the WWE thinking that they've come "full circle" by making Bryan fans happy in that way, and then they'll quietly force him back to where they feel he belongs.

Cena/Punk/Orton will be feuding over the major titles, and Bryan will be back to a bit of a lower tier. Beating HHH will be what is supposed to be his "crowning moment", but all it really is is just a distraction, and an excuse for them to then drop the ball.

Shame for his sake, if true, because he was sitting on top of the world after Summerslam. We shall see...


----------



## markedfordeath

clearly WWE doesn't care about ratings seeing as how they gave the title to a guy that loses viewers on a weekly basis.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wonder if Bryan will wrestle HHH. I dont think HHH eating a knee will be enough to force a match. Bryan will have to do something else to force his hand. There is also the thing with Big Show. I thought they were building to a Show/HHH match. Who will get the match with HHH?


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan..I'm willing to bet Show challenges Orton..man they really dropped the ball again tonight, but they're ignoring the backlash, so that tells me they don't give a shit and are sticking to their guns.


----------



## Jader

Best4Bidness said:


> I wonder if Bryan will wrestle HHH. I dont think HHH eating a knee will be enough to force a match. Bryan will have to do something else to force his hand. There is also the thing with Big Show. I thought they were building to a Show/HHH match. Who will get the match with HHH?


It's gonna be Bryan unless HHH decides he doesn't want to get in the ring at all. Big Show was just a distraction.


----------



## chessarmy

Bryan needs to win the title next month and he needs to keep it until the February Elimination Chamber show.

But this company sucks, so we'll probably get Big Show/Orton instead and Bryan back to the mid card.


----------



## stonefort

Boring Daniel Bryan needs time off. He's a black hole of charisma and is infecting WWE with terminal Boringness.


----------



## vanboxmeer

He got a win over John Cena, the top star, who they thought was going to be gone for 6 months and then got screwed 3 times in between everyone, including himself, pointing out how ugly and weak he is. But hey, its building to a match with a guy who hasn't drawn in years even for matches against much bigger stars. But don't tell him or his fans that the Cena win that had only a 1 month build is a bigger win than a HHH one after greatly diminishing said star month by month. HHH and his fans think this is good business killing 8 months of PPVs to get there as well as they are simply "sacrifices for the bigger picture." Then they can blame the buyrate on the other guy not being a big enough star to face HHH, despite said guy being booked utterly inferior every month to look to be as miniscule a star as possible before the match even happens. :woolcock


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah it makes no sense how Vince can allow these scripts to be finalized.. I mean unless that was the whole point, to drive business away until Vince comes back and points it out on screen how they've been ruining everything.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Hhh is gonna do the same thing to bryan what he did to punk. Expect a hhh win over bryan soon sadly


----------



## markedfordeath

just can't believe it! they had a perfect opportunity, can't believe they decided to nix it! *shakes head*


----------



## Osize10

How in the world did they fuck everything.

Everything has now been fucked?

Fuck


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bryan goes over HBK, then HHH, wins Rumble, then wins WWE title. It's all apart of the plan (I hope so).


----------



## checkcola

I'd sooner expect somehow this to lead to Triple H vs HBK than Daniel Bryan ever going over either of them. Same thing happened to Punk, somehow it became Nash vs Triple H. History does matter.


----------



## Stone Hot

Ham and Egger said:


> Bryan goes over HBK, then HHH, wins Rumble, then wins WWE title. It's all apart of the plan (I hope so).


HBK is not returing to the ring and DB vs HHH will most likely happen for the WWE title at WM


----------



## Vyer

markedfordeath said:


> just can't believe it! they had a perfect opportunity, can't believe they decided to nix it! *shakes head*





Osize10 said:


> How in the world did they fuck everything.
> 
> Everything has now been fucked?
> 
> Fuck


You need to be patient comrades. This is long term. It had a few bumps, but I believe things will be ok


----------



## Young Constanza

Ham and Egger said:


> Bryan goes over HBK, then HHH, wins Rumble, then wins WWE title. It's all apart of the plan (I hope so).


:$ really? c'mon now your breaking my heart fpalm


----------



## Osize10

checkcola said:


> I'd sooner expect somehow this to lead to Triple H vs HBK than Daniel Bryan ever going over either of them. Same thing happened to Punk, somehow it became Nash vs Triple H. History does matter.


LOL... Oh my god I forgot how Punk/HHH somehow became Nash vs HHH in a ladder match. Ahahahaha...we are fucked


----------



## Londrick

Bryan should join Tons of Funk since his career is basically over.


----------



## checkcola

Osize10 said:


> LOL... Oh my god I forgot how Punk/HHH somehow became Nash vs HHH in a ladder match. Ahahahaha...we are fucked


It does seem HBK could be a sub for the rumored McMahon vs McMahon for control of the WWE if Austin isn't returning to face Triple H.


----------



## Stone Hot

checkcola said:


> It does seem HBK could be a sub for the rumored McMahon vs McMahon for control of the WWE if Austin isn't returning to face Triple H.


HBK is not coming back to wrestle. He had the perfect last match and send off he is not going to ruin that and theres no HHH would let Shawn Ruin that out of respect for Taker


----------



## stonefort

Is Daniel Bryan boring on purpose? Is that part of the gimmick?


----------



## LSUZombie

Vyer said:


> You need to be patient comrades. This is long term. It had a few bumps, but I believe things will be ok


I'll be honest. I thought the same thing a few months ago. Now I don't believe it anymore. Bryan has been buried and in a few weeks we'll forget this storyline even took place.


----------



## vanboxmeer

It's like if you were to invest 1 million dollars on something and lose your ass on it and then you wait for your ultimate "payoff" that results in you making back 5 dollars. What a journey!


----------



## checkcola

But... but... wait, Triple H will put him over. Yet to see that happen. I did see Triple H climbing a cage like a monkey last night, though.

But... but... wait, he'll win the Rumble. I still believe Orton/Cena will happen, rendering the Rumble irrelevant this year.

If Triple H is wrestling Austin (or my theory, HBK as the sub), there's no obvious opponent for Bryan at Mania. Maybe some kind of rehash match with the Shield. ho hum ho hum.

They basically put Bryan in the Ryback spot this year to put over a hapless heel champ (with the Cena playing the part of Rock, the returning hero putting things right).


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

this storyline is officially a mess


----------



## vk79

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> this storyline is officially a mess


WWE completely ruined it. Makes me think the only reason Bryan won the title in the first place is because Cena was leaving for injury. If Cena wasn't injured he would have probably beat Bryan and still be the WWE champion.

I don't think they view Bryan as anything more than a transitional champ. I think he'll get his reign eventually within the next few months but now it just wont mean much or hardly even matter. People have lost excitement for his eventual title win.


----------



## tonsgrams

stonefort said:


> Is Daniel Bryan boring on purpose? Is that part of the gimmick?


Someone ban this guy.


----------



## tonsgrams

vk79 said:


> WWE completely ruined it. Makes me think the only reason Bryan won the title in the first place is because Cena was leaving for injury. If Cena wasn't injured he would have probably beat Bryan and still be the WWE champion.
> 
> I don't think they view Bryan as anything more than a transitional champ. I think he'll get his reign eventually within the next few months but now it just wont mean much or hardly even matter. People have lost excitement for his eventual title win.


This. Even if he does win at the Royal Rumble ppv I dont even think people will care.


----------



## HeatWave

How do you manage keeping the fans invested in a character while having them involved in a long storyline? Don't have the invested guy reach the top of the cliff only to fall off multiple times at the beginning. Maybe its just me, but if WWE kept DB away from the title picture after Summerslam, and had him work his way back up ending with his rematch at WM, they could've had something. Instead this was his 2nd title rematch in a month and a half? Now what? Where do you go from here? The investment is starting to be watered down ya know? WWE gotta find a way in my eyes to turn this storyline back around before this becomes a "Remember when Daniel Bryan was scorching hot summer of 2013, and WWE blew it it?"


----------



## Stone Hot

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> this storyline is officially a mess


nope its only to get better for Bryan


----------



## vanboxmeer

Stone Hot said:


> nope its only to get better for Bryan


Yea, he gets to go back to the role he was in. Comedy midcard tag team partner with Kane to put over the Wyatts. It's certainly better than this storyline was.


----------



## vanboxmeer

And here's proven loser and B+ player's post-PPV interview: 






He knows his run is over.


----------



## checkcola

vanboxmeer said:


> Yea, he gets to go back to the role he was in. Comedy midcard tag team partner with Kane to put over the Wyatts. It's certainly better than this storyline was.


Bryan could carry those hacks to a good match, but as soon as Kane is tagged in and can't lift them, it would suck.


----------



## Rvp20

vanboxmeer said:


> Yea, he gets to go back to the role he was in. Comedy midcard tag team partner with Kane to put over the Wyatts. It's certainly better than this storyline was.


He gets the honor of kicking hhh's fucking head in


----------



## Stone Hot

vanboxmeer said:


> Yea, he gets to go back to the role he was in. Comedy midcard tag team partner with Kane to put over the Wyatts. It's certainly better than this storyline was.


No he doesnt. He actually starts to develop a more serious character like his American Dragon character in ROH and less comedy. He continues to chase the title leading him to a royal rumble win and facing the WWE champ at WM and winning


----------



## vanboxmeer

Stone Hot said:


> No he doesnt. He actually starts to develop a more serious character like his American Dragon character in ROH and less comedy. He continues to chase the title leading him to a royal rumble win and facing the WWE champ at WM and winning


That's fanfiction. The Bryan storyline is over. The setup guy (Bryan) lost to the real main guy (HHH) so that when they enter the Mania season Hunter is ready to face off against a real star. It's called building up the top heel by letting him squash a secondary babyface. It's been the plan since Summerslam. If Cena wasn't injured and never had to take time off he doesn't lose to Bryan and the storyline would've been Cena in the place of Bryan except without the heels openly discrediting Cena's starpower or marketability and instead went after the cliched "5 moves" and "stale" monikers that don't affect his drawing power anyways.

Hell in the Cell was the culmination and end point of the Bryan storyline. Bryan proved he couldn't even beat the top heel's second-in-command heel. Afterall, Orton pinned him clean as a whistle with an exploder suplex before any of the Michaels superkicking shenanigans happened. Orton BEAT the loser Daniel Bryan clean in the middle with a move he never even uses for a 3-4 count. Triple H is proven right. He moves own to bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Stone Hot

vanboxmeer said:


> That's fanfiction. The Bryan storyline is over. The setup guy (Bryan) lost to the real main guy (HHH) so that when they enter the Mania season Hunter is ready to face off against a real star. It's called building up the top heel by letting him squash a secondary babyface. It's been the plan since Summerslam. If Cena wasn't injured and never had to take time off he doesn't lose to Bryan and the storyline would've been Cena in the place of Bryan except without the heels openly discrediting Cena's starpower or marketability and instead went after the cliched "5 moves" and "stale" monikers that don't affect his drawing power anyways.


believe what you want but thats not happening. DB will be wwe champ once mania is over


----------



## vanboxmeer

Stone Hot said:


> believe what you want but thats not happening. DB will be wwe champ once mania is over


Yea, I'm sure a lot of people will have him as champion before, during, and/or after Mania. In their 2k14 career modes.


----------



## Stone Hot

vanboxmeer said:


> Yea, I'm sure a lot of people will have him as champion before, during, and/or after Mania. In their 2k14 career modes.


When DB wins the rumble and title at WM ill be sure to message you


----------



## vanboxmeer

Stone Hot said:


> When DB wins the rumble and title at WM ill be sure to message you


Tell me how the gameplay is. I'm not sure about this year's version.


----------



## checkcola

I give you credit, you never give up defending the WWE and their storytelling. I do hope you are right about the Rumble.


----------



## Stone Hot

vanboxmeer said:


> Tell me how the gameplay is. I'm not sure about this year's version.


I dont play video games


----------



## Stone Hot

checkcola said:


> I give you credit, you never give up defending the WWE and their storytelling. I do hope you are right about the Rumble.


Thank you I am a proud WWE mark. and I will be right if not Bryan will still be in a headlining match at WM and he will win (unless he faces Taker which he wont)


----------



## vk79

It really is sickening so far what has happened to Bryan.

He was the best thing going for WWE in years and they did this? If he does not win the title and come out on top in this fued than this will probably be up there with the worst booking decisions of all time and a big screw you to the loyal fans.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah, i have no idea why the booking is like this...It actually does not make sense. No one would agree to go through this. Not Cena, not Punk, not Austin, not Hogan....why would they do this?


----------



## vanboxmeer

Stone Hot said:


> Thank you I am a proud WWE mark. and I will be right if not Bryan will still be in a headlining match at WM and he will win (unless he faces Taker which he wont)


He'll definitely be doing his best headlining the 2nd match on the show. Maybe he'll get an entrance this time.


----------



## Rossyross

I hate Bryan, he's annoying, frail, and he'd look like a lesbian if he shaved his beard


----------



## PGSucks

So Bryan is frail AND fat to people on this board?! :bryan2


----------



## tonsgrams

Stone Hot said:


> Thank you I am a proud WWE mark. and I will be right if not Bryan will still be in a headlining match at WM and he will win (unless he faces Taker which he wont)


How are you so sure of this?


----------



## Happenstan

tonsgrams said:


> How are you so sure of this?


From his book...


----------



## Young Constanza

I wonder what's the new direction for Daniel Bryback. Its about time for a Team Hell No Reunion. Kane can't the Wyatts all by himself now.


----------



## murder

Young Constanza said:


> I wonder what's the new direction for Daniel


There is no new direction. His current direction will lead to winning the title in the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Duke Silver

One thing I'll say about the match last night; it was damn satisfying to finally see Bryan knock Hunter cold.


----------



## #Mark

Young Constanza said:


> I wonder what's the new direction for Daniel Bryback. Its about time for a Team Hell No Reunion. Kane can't the Wyatts all by himself now.


You were right :lmao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Great filler feud for Bryan. He'll win the feud easily, and give him momentum for a rumble win.


----------



## WhyMe123

HAHAH I was right. Goat face is back to the midcard fueding with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Stone Hot

Team HHH vs Team DB at SS. The Wyatts will be apart of team HHH


----------



## Eulonzo

I feel some type of way about that Wyatt backstage segment..

Hope this doesn't mean Bryan is no longer in the main event/WWE title scene because if so, that's kinda bullshit. Unless it's just some mini-feud for Bryan to do for SmackDown or some-shit, then I'm fine with it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Eulonzo said:


> I feel some type of way about that Wyatt backstage segment..
> 
> Hope this doesn't mean Bryan is no longer in the main event/WWE title scene because if so, that's kinda bullshit. Unless it's just some mini-feud for Bryan to do for SmackDown or some-shit, then I'm fine with it.


Obviously it's just a mini feud. Your other options were a FOURTH match with Orton or giving away the HHH match at Survivor Series. It's great because he's obviously going to beat the Wyatts so that gives him some momentum heading into the rumble.


----------



## WhyMe123

TakeMyGun said:


> Obviously it's just a mini feud. Your other options were a FOURTH match with Orton or giving away the HHH match at Survivor Series. It's great because he's obviously going to beat the Wyatts so that gives him some momentum heading into the rumble.


Jabroni Bryan will job to Wyatt mark it down marks.


----------



## Arcade

DB's feud with The Wyatt Family is either just going to be short feud or a setup to the traditional Survivor Series match. I wouldn't be surprised if Bryan doesn't headline TLC either. They'll probably have him win the Rumble.


----------



## checkcola

Shield are splitting soon apparently to give Reigns a singles push, so you look around the roster and there's not a lot of options. You can play into the Kane/Bryan history anyway, so there's the token friendship in wrestling.


----------



## Eulonzo

Stone Hot said:


> Team HHH vs Team DB at SS. The Wyatts will be apart of team HHH


But when the hell will Bryan get another title shot & finally win the title, though?

I know some people speculate it'll be at WrestleMania, however, does anyone really think people will still be hot over the storyline by then?


----------



## Silencer

I think Bryan will definitely win the Royal Rumble now. There's some outrage that he didn't win at HIAC but remember, he did the running knee on Triple H and lost due to an assist from HBK. If they wanted to bury him he'd have been RKO'd in a clean finish. There is no way he's going back to the midcard, he's the next number 1 man in the company right now and everything that happened at HIAC reinforced that.


----------



## vanboxmeer

This is basically parallel to Orton punting Punk back to the midcard and feuding with Rhodes/DiBiase. What a loser B+ he turned out to be.


----------



## Eulonzo

TakeMyGun said:


> Obviously it's just a mini feud. Your other options were a FOURTH match with Orton or giving away the HHH match at Survivor Series. It's great because he's obviously going to beat the Wyatts so that gives him some momentum heading into the rumble.


Awesome then! :mark:


----------



## checkcola

Eulonzo said:


> But when the hell will Bryan get another title shot & finally win the title, though?
> 
> I know some people speculate it'll be at WrestleMania, however, does anyone really think people will still be hot over the storyline by then?


Bryan has survived worse booking, crowd was totally invested in the HBK segment and fans take WM season more seriously anyway

Heck, Cena was working with Dolph before Mania last year, the roster just doesn't have alot of depth


----------



## vanboxmeer

This is exactly what they said when Punk got punted by Orton and then feuded with Rhodes/DiBiase. The mongs kept saying that he'd get his revenge on Orton, but it never happened and Punk did nothing for the rest of the year except be a midcard geek.


----------



## Osize10

Not sure what to think about this. Maybe pairing up Bryan with a motivated guy like Wyatt will produce some good action.

If this is temporary til the rumble, Bryan has his work cut out to stay fresh and over

If this is a demotion, then he simply got used and abused by Vince and HHH


----------



## Nuski

Guess Punk's back in the midcard to huh?


----------



## Tardbasher12

why can't there be two luke harpers =/


----------



## Happenstan

Guwop said:


> Guess Punk's back in the midcard to huh?


Back? He's been there for 2 months now.


----------



## Vyer

I'm very optimistic about this. This may turn into something good.


----------



## #Mark

At least Bryan's teaming with Punk instead of a pointless Hell No reunion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

But...But... Bryan cant team with Punk. They said he would overshadow Bryan. Who will get the credit/blame for a great/disastrous quarter in the ratings?


----------



## PGSucks

Osize10 said:


> Not sure what to think about this. Maybe pairing up Bryan with a motivated guy like Wyatt will produce some good action.
> 
> *If this is temporary til the rumble, Bryan has his work cut out to stay fresh and over*
> 
> If this is a demotion, then he simply got used and abused by Vince and HHH


If Bryan could stay over after all the shit WWE's thrown at him, I'm sure working an upper mid card program where he teams with CM Punk will be no problem.


----------



## rbhayek

Punk was in a feud with Heyman who is a high class heel manager. That is NOT a midcard feud. A main event feud isn't JUST THE WORLD TITLE. All of Punk's feuds have been with former world champions or his manager (that is a high card feud) so I don't understand where this "mid card feud" crap is coming from. Now Bryan is probably going to be in a temporary mid card feud but the long term story ends with either a title match or a match with HHH, win win either way.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Top guys used to go up and down the card. I don't see a problem with Bryan and Punk feuding with a hot, rising faction.


----------



## stonefort

Once again, Boring Daniel Bryan bring his unique brand of bland.


----------



## PGSucks

Am I the only Bryan mark on the board who isn't butthurt about Big Show being the new #1 contender? I'm FINE with Bryan not being in the main storyline 24/7. You know, the reason everyone and their mom hates Cena.


----------



## THANOS

PGSucks said:


> Am I the only Bryan mark on the board who isn't butthurt about Big Show being the new #1 contender? I'm FINE with Bryan not being in the main storyline 24/7. You know, the reason everyone and their mom hates Cena.


I'm fine with it as well. If the buyrate is shittier than the past few months, then WWE will have to blame Big Show and we'll get less of him. That, and, like you, feuds like his upcoming one with Punk vs the Wyatt's are why I love wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PGSucks said:


> Am I the only Bryan mark on the board who isn't butthurt about Big Show being the new #1 contender? I'm FINE with Bryan not being in the main storyline 24/7. You know, the reason everyone and their mom hates Cena.


Except Cena has been shoved down our throats for almost 9 years now, and Bryan just started his push 2 months ago. And Big Show is 42 years old. Anything else?


----------



## Mr. I

stonefort said:


> Once again, Boring Daniel Bryan bring his unique brand of bland.


Why are you not banned yet for spam?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

PGSucks said:


> Am I the only Bryan mark on the board who isn't butthurt about Big Show being the new #1 contender? I'm FINE with Bryan not being in the main storyline 24/7. You know, the reason everyone and their mom hates Cena.


I'm somewhat okay with it. I don't hate it because he took Bryan's "spot", but because I'm not interested in Big Show being the face in the top feud. I like him and think he's a good promo, but...y'know, it's Big Show.


----------



## Oliver-94

PGSucks said:


> Am I the only Bryan mark on the board who isn't butthurt about Big Show being the new #1 contender? I'm FINE with Bryan not being in the main storyline 24/7. You know, the reason everyone and their mom hates Cena.


 Exactly. His big win needs to come at a big PPV, not a B-level PPV like Hell in a Cell. I'm predicting him to win the Rumble and then win the title at Mania.


----------



## PGSucks

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Except Cena has been shoved down our throats for almost 9 years now, and Bryan just started his push 2 months ago. And Big Show is 42 years old. Anything else?


Well yeah, circumstances are different, but it's hard to keep Bryan fresh if he just keeps chasing the title every single month from August to whenever. The reason Bryan got so massively over this year was because he spent a while in the mid card after a long time chasing the title, and it's not like him teaming with CM Punk now is a huge demotion. I feel that Bryan fans need to be more patient.

Plus, Orton needs to get over as a heel champion after being booked terribly over the past 3 months, and Big Show is very over as a face. I don't mind Show being used to get Orton over, and I HATE The Big Show. Yes, I'd rather have an up and comer put in that position, but WWE seems intent on pushing Big Show, and if he's being used as filler to help get Orton over, whatever.


----------



## rbhayek

PGSucks said:


> Am I the only Bryan mark on the board who isn't butthurt about Big Show being the new #1 contender? I'm FINE with Bryan not being in the main storyline 24/7. You know, the reason everyone and their mom hates Cena.


Nope. I am fine with it. He is established in the main event now. He has had good performances and will continue to be in high level feuds even if they aren't all for the World Title.


----------



## Londrick

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm somewhat okay with it. I don't hate it because he took Bryan's "spot", but because I'm not interested in Big Show being the face in the top feud. I like him and think he's a good promo, but...y'know, it's Big Show.


Same minus the good promo part. If someone like Cody was in Show's spot I'd have no problem with it. I just don't care at all for Show vs Orton. It's just gonna lead to boring promos and matches. On the bright side I'll be saving money by not buying the PPVs.


----------



## Eulonzo

:lol @ people assuming Big Show is the #1 contender.


----------



## PGSucks

It was heavily foreshadowed at the end of RAW, and with the focus Big Show's gotten over the past few months, I'm sure he's gonna face Orton at SS, TLC, and possibly (but hopefully not) RR.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Eulonzo said:


> :lol @ people assuming Big Show is the #1 contender.


That's what it looks like.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PGSucks said:


> Well yeah, circumstances are different, but it's hard to keep Bryan fresh if he just keeps chasing the title every single month from August to whenever. The reason Bryan got so massively over this year was because he spent a while in the mid card after a long time chasing the title, and it's not like him teaming with CM Punk now is a huge demotion. I feel that Bryan fans need to be more patient.
> 
> Plus, Orton needs to get over as a heel champion after being booked terribly over the past 3 months, and Big Show is very over as a face. I don't mind Show being used to get Orton over, and I HATE The Big Show.


I doubt Show is going to get Orton over anymore than he currently is. It's not like Orton is new up and comer or something. He is what he is, just like any other veteran in WWE.

I also don't see why Orton has to be over anymore than he already is for Bryan to win the title. He won at SummerSlam and received a huge ovation. Winning the title a few months from now or at WM (which I doubt) isn't going to get a different response. If anything, it might even get less of a response because WWE has blown it with this storyline. They had a number of chances and blew all of them. And I severely doubt Bryan wins the WWE Title at WM.


----------



## Eulonzo

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That's what it looks like.


More like Triple H vs. Big Show. That makes the most sense.


----------



## WhyMe123

Jabroni Bryan looks like he should be Bray's little midget brother. Just put Bryan in a hillbilly jim outfit and he would fit right in with that beard and all.


----------



## PGSucks

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I doubt Show is going to get Orton over anymore than he currently is. It's not like Orton is new up and comer or something. He is what he is, just like any other veteran in WWE.
> 
> I also don't see why Orton has to be over anymore than he already is for Bryan to win the title. He won at SummerSlam and received a huge ovation. Winning the title a few months from now or at WM (which I doubt) isn't going to get a different response. If anything, it might even get less of a response because WWE has blown it with this storyline. They had a number of chances and blew all of them. And I severely doubt Bryan wins the WWE Title at WM.


Orton could get a bit more over as a dominant heel champion, considering he consistently got his ass handed to him by Bryan. Then again, WWE will probably book Show to dominate matches/segments over Orton only to lose the title matches.

I don't think Bryan will win the title at Mania either, but him going over HHH at Mania (especially with the Yes Lock) would still be a really good payoff. IMO Bryan's over enough that no matter when it happens, his next title win is gonna get a huge pop.


----------



## Londrick

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I doubt Show is going to get Orton over anymore than he currently is. It's not like Orton is new up and comer or something. He is what he is, just like any other veteran in WWE.
> 
> I also don't see why Orton has to be over anymore than he already is for Bryan to win the title. He won at SummerSlam and received a huge ovation. Winning the title a few months from now or at WM (which I doubt) isn't going to get a different response. If anything, it might even get less of a response because WWE has blown it with this storyline. They had a number of chances and blew all of them. And I severely doubt Bryan wins the WWE Title at WM.


Yeah it's gonna be worse. Most of the crowd are gonna be to busy being interested in the main event matches featuring the likes of Brock, Taker, Cena, etc. They're not gonna care about some midcard WWE title match.


----------



## Vyer

PGSucks said:


> Am I the only Bryan mark on the board who isn't butthurt about Big Show being the new #1 contender? I'm FINE with Bryan not being in the main storyline 24/7. You know, the reason everyone and their mom hates Cena.


What am I, chopped liver? 

Just kidding.

As a fan of all that is involved, I have no problem either and I don't see it as a demotion. I'm really looking forward to Punk working with Bryan and the Wyatts, and to what type of match they will have, which still hasn't been confirmed yet. I think Bryan will achieve his ultimate goal and have an actual reign down the road. I agree that this is long term booking.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'd rather Bryan finally win the title rather than have him defeat Triple H for no title at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PGSucks said:


> Orton could get a bit more over as a dominant heel champion, *considering he consistently got his ass handed to him by Bryan*. Then again, WWE will probably book Show to dominate matches/segments over Orton only to lose the title matches.
> 
> I don't think Bryan will win the title at Mania either, but him going over HHH at Mania (especially with the Yes Lock) would still be a really good payoff. IMO Bryan's over enough that no matter when it happens, his next title win is gonna get a huge pop.


What? For a good 6 weeks in a row, Orton and the Authority destroyed Bryan on both Raw and Smackdown. And even if he didn't, I still don't see why Orton has to be anymore over as a heel for Bryan to beat him for the title (and keep it). The time for Bryan to win the title was right from August to this month, and they blew it. For those expecting some huge Bryan payoff of winning the WWE Title sometime soon, I wouldn't hold my breath. He couldn't have been more over than he's been these past few months, and they gave title to either Orton or made it vacant. That says it all.

fpalm


----------



## PGSucks

I thought the feud was a lot more one-sided for Bryan after Battleground ended. And Bryan can gain steam again with some good booking after his program with the Wyatts. I remember in 2012 when people said he would never be as over as he was challenging for the WWE title. Patience is always good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PGSucks said:


> I thought the feud was a lot more one-sided for Bryan after Battleground ended. And Bryan can gain steam again with some good booking after his program with the Wyatts. I remember in 2012 when people said he would never be as over as he was challenging for the WWE title. Patience is always good


I agree that he FINALLY got some revenge after Battleground. 

I don't think it's a given though that he goes back to feuding for the WWE title after this Wyatts feud, though. I'd actually be surprised if he did, at this point.


----------



## #Mark

They should have done the Wyatt beat down on Punk and Bryan on next week's RAW. The awesome HBK/Bryan segment got overshadowed.. I also found it odd that HHH didn't even mention the segment once. I guess that was just a way to write HBK off of TV for a while.


----------



## vk79

Bryan is done I'm sorry to say. I don't see him coming back into the WWE title picture. He will have regular fueds vs other guys.


----------



## PGSucks

I'd be shocked if Bryan didn't re-enter the WWE title picture by post-WM season next year.

I wouldn't mind Show beating Orton if it meant that HHH took the title off Show and dropped it to Bryan. But then again, all the work they did with Orton would go down the drain.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PGSucks said:


> I'd be shocked if Bryan didn't re-enter the WWE title picture by post-WM season next year.


I hope you're right but this was a HUGE missed opportunity. Think back to the Summer. Bryan was getting massive pops week in and week out. And now the result of that feud, after the title being fucking VACANT for a month, is an Orton/Big Show feud. Orton, who is a 342524 time world champion and doesn't even need the belt anymore and Big Show who is 42 years old. Not to mention, how Sandow got absolutely buried tonight. 

Way to make them new stars.


----------



## Mr. I

vk79 said:


> Bryan is done I'm sorry to say. I don't see him coming back into the WWE title picture. He will have regular fueds vs other guys.


He is moving into a holdover feud, along with Punk. The point of such a feud is NOT to diminish a person, but to give them a notable spot on the card until the time comes to move them back to the main event. That's what Punk has been doing since July.

Bryan will be back in the title hunt around the Royal Rumble (which the earliest reports have him as the current choice to win) and Punk will also join a main event story for Wrestlemania season.

If you don't know anything about match cards don't make sweeping statements about them.


----------



## Eulonzo

I just want Bryan to finally win the title. *shrugs* I'm fine with him & Punk going into a program with Wyatts.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Except Cena has been shoved down our throats for almost 9 years now, and Bryan just started his push 2 months ago. And Big Show is 42 years old. Anything else?


You say that as if the hatred for Cena has just started after 9 years though. He was getting booed on a consistent basis back in 2005/2006, quite early on into his mega-push.


----------



## checkcola

Here's the thing. WWE has Heyman call himself the devil at the hell in a cell ppv. Then Husky Wyatt says the devil made him do it. So is he referring to Heyman or Triple H or Vince or someone else? Who knows? Who cares? These kind of mysteries rarely have a good pay off. Just put Bryan over strong, very strong over these three hacks.


----------



## markedfordeath

now Punk and Bryan are going to put over Harper and Rowan...good times WWE...so Big Show, Cena and Orton are the main event now...you have to love the WWE.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Guys, Bryan isn't winning the Rumble. He's done like Ryback is done. A geek to fill the cards up. Now, Damien Sandow on the other hand has a bright future ahead of him. He's got DAT PAYOFF at Mania 30 against Cena after he wins the Rumble. He survived Cena's AA, and that's absolutely massive rub. Remember, he's getting DAT PAYOFF at Mania. You just got to be patient, and let it PLAY OUT.


----------



## JasonLives

Im sure Daniel Bryan will be involved in a 5 on 5 match SS. But I do believe the HBK thing means a lot more then just for that match. Signs of the future. 

See who the "Devil" turns out to be.


----------



## markedfordeath

Punk gets the title for a year plus, Orton gets it 11 times, Cena gets it 14 times, and Bryan gets it twice yet screwed over both times...he's arguably better than all three of them in the ring and the crowds love him, why are they treating him like shit? everyone in the company liked him I thought.


----------



## THANOS

vanboxmeer said:


> Guys, Bryan isn't winning the Rumble. He's done like Ryback is done. A geek to fill the cards up. Now, Damien Sandow on the other hand has a bright future ahead of him. He's got DAT PAYOFF at Mania 30 against Cena after he wins the Rumble. He survived Cena's AA, and that's absolutely massive rub. Remember, he's getting DAT PAYOFF at Mania. You just got to be patient, and let it PLAY OUT.


Hah :lol, as much as I love Sandow this comparison is ridiculous to make. You implying that a guy who lost cleanly to Cena after giving him a monstrous beatdown all over his recently injured elbow with chairs, stairs, and the ring post, has a brighter future ahead of him than the guy who beat Cena the cleanest he has EVER been beaten since becoming the Top Guy, Daniel Bryan, is the dumbest type of logic I've ever read from you.

On another note.



> Shawn Michaels received a lot of boos from the crowd at RAW last night when referees helped him to the back after the Yes Lock from Daniel Bryan.
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


Dat Bryan mega overness.  If you can get Shawn "HBK" Michaels booed at this stage of his career when he's a massive icon, who the fans barely ever get to see anymore, you know you're over huge.


----------



## markedfordeath

do you think they demoted him?


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> do you think they demoted him?


Nope and you shouldn't worry either. Don't buy this "Bryan's finished" crap that some of these people are peddling. Bryan is going to be just fine, and I'd wager my account on it, because I'm that damn sure that his mania payoff will either by leaving the ppv with the WWE Title and/or beating HHH by tapout.


----------



## markedfordeath

but if they want the Wyatts to be a strong force, why put them with Punk and Bryan? that just means they'll lose...but if they put over the Wyatts, then this company is going straight to the crapper.


----------



## #Mark

Bryan will definitely win the title again. I don't think anyone is disputing that.. The problem is this angle has completely derailed his momentum. His eventual title win won't be meaningful.


----------



## markedfordeath

really? because he seemed over as fuck to me tonight.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

markedfordeath said:


> really? because he seemed over as fuck to me tonight.


He was, I hate the fucking Yes chants & even I just got caught up in it & found myself doing it like a God damn sheep. :lmao

This Yes shit is like the black plague, I don't see it going away in my lifetime to be honest. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

This is all leading to Punk winning the title from Orton. Whether that means we'll get Punk vs Bryan for the belt later down the line or not, who knows.


----------



## #Mark

markedfordeath said:


> really? because he seemed over as fuck to me tonight.


Not anywhere close to the pops he was getting over the summer.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

#Mark said:


> Not anywhere close to the pops he was getting over the summer.


I dunno man, I was there & I'm not even lying when I say the entire place was going fucking ape shit for Bryan. It might not have translated well on TV, but Jesus it was so fucking loud & annoying. The whole freaking stadium was doing Yes chants like the wave.

Hell you had a few idiots wearing fake D-Bry beards skipping around the stadium getting the lines to join in the Yes chants before the show. This shit is like the black plague, lol


----------



## Nimbus

Bryan is back to where he belongs, the mid card area.

WWE just used him because of the YES chants. I hate to admit this because im a huge Daniel bryan fan but hes just not a credible champion, his character is a joke, i miss the Ring of honor days.


----------



## markedfordeath

his character is a joke? tonight the Dragon came out, he made HBK tap, he didn't do any Yes movements at all....


----------



## Portugoose

The Wyatt angle with Punk should give Bryan the opportunity to make his character more serious in a similar way Team Hell No helped get Bryan's comedic side to surface.

i also hope this leads to Bryan finally getting The Final Countdown entrance music.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Nimbus said:


> Bryan is back to where he belongs, the mid card area.
> 
> WWE just used him because of the YES chants. I hate to admit this because im a huge Daniel bryan fan but hes just not a credible champion, his character is a joke, i miss the Ring of honor days.


I agree with this to a point, but WWE in 2013 is all about the corny faces. Cena is a solid wrestler & is capable of being more serious, but he has had title reigns where he was a goofy ass mofo. So it's obvious that WWE doesn't really give a shit about character's coming across like jokes to us wrestling junkies, as long as it's over with the fans - they'll run with it.


----------



## markedfordeath

I guess we really are getting Punk and Bryan fighting at Wrestlemania...Maybe Punk will join the Authority as their champion after he beats Orton and they'll kick him out..feuding with Bryan because he wins the Rumble.


----------



## Happenstan

Nimbus said:


> Bryan is back to where he belongs, the mid card area.
> 
> WWE just used him because of the YES chants. I hate to admit this because im a huge Daniel bryan fan but hes just not a credible champion, his character is a joke, i miss the Ring of honor days.


Is Punk joining him? Punk got the same treatment so by your logic....


----------



## Osize10

Anyone who is skeptical of Bryan getting back to the main event has a right to be. the guy went over Cena cleaner than pretty much any wrestler not named Shawn Michaels, and he has endured booking hell bc of it.

That being said, I guess he hit his ceiling and he's going to have a mid card career going forward. I guess I'll try to enjoy it. Teaming with Punk will at least keep him over for now.

It really is hard to argue that they didnt "bury" his push.


----------



## checkcola

Punk is injured, so Bryan will carry the load in the matches. Actually, its Husky Harris and friends, so Bryan will have to carry the workrate for everyone. 

Byran has survived worst booking (18 seconds), and he was involved in the best segment last night with HBK, so there's that. These best for business apologists can enjoy their lawsuit angle and Big Show title matches in 2013, I'll be watching the real show stealer/real best in the world, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It's fairly clear that WWE has used Bryan to enhance Orton and Big Show. I watch Raw to hopefully see good matches. Bryan has provided this countless times since May. Alas, those days are over. Congrats to the people who wanted him off the top of the show. I'm sure Giant fatass will provide all those quality matches that Bryan was delivering. I cant wait for those Big Show gauntlet matches that only last 5 minutes because he'll blow up beyond that point.

I also see that Bryan will develop that typical WWE amnesia that title contenders get. They always seem to instantly lose interest in the title. If Bryan never mentions Orton or HHH anymore, it really strains credulity..


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Osize10 said:


> Anyone who is skeptical of Bryan getting back to the main event has a right to be. the guy went over Cena cleaner than pretty much any wrestler not named Shawn Michaels, and he has endured booking hell bc of it.
> 
> That being said, I guess he hit his ceiling and he's going to have a mid card career going forward. I guess I'll try to enjoy it. Teaming with Punk will at least keep him over for now.
> 
> It really is hard to argue that they didnt "bury" his push.


I refuse to believe that. When he was about to beat Randy at HIAC the crowd was going crazy. It's bad practice to make him irrelevant, because what chance does every other guy in the locker room have? If Bryan doesn't become champ at the end of all this, it's because they never really planned on him being important which would make nos sense whatsoever. He wasn't going to be the top face, but he won't just be tossed aside.


----------



## Jericho Addict

Osize10 said:


> Anyone who is skeptical of Bryan getting back to the main event has a right to be. the guy went over Cena cleaner than pretty much any wrestler not named Shawn Michaels, and he has endured booking hell bc of it.
> 
> That being said, I guess he hit his ceiling and he's going to have a mid card career going forward. I guess I'll try to enjoy it. Teaming with Punk will at least keep him over for now.
> 
> It really is hard to argue that they didnt "bury" his push.


How is it really hard to argue that they 'buried' his push?

They have been quite dumb by putting Big Show in a program with Randy Orton. The WWE may make silly decisions but they're not idiots. This is just a filler program.

You cannot argue Daniel Bryan is now a midcarder.

Daniel Bryan is a MAIN EVENTER. Perhaps the most established one since John Cena. CM Punk is another MAIN EVENTER.

But Punk did not ever beat John Cena and Randy Orton -CLEAN-.

I can't remember anyone who has ever beat Cena clean as Bryan did? Cena completely jobbed to Daniel Bryan.

Daniel Bryan's positioning is off, but he's still super over as fuck and the fans are still behind him.

Hell, how can you call him a mid-carder after he made Shawn Michaels tap out like it was nothing last night?

Orton will beat Big Show for a few months before Daniel Bryan returns to the title picture I would imagine.


----------



## vanboxmeer

He's the B+ loser that the program dubbed him as. Popular but not a real star. It's confirmed when he failed yet again and now he's enhancement talent to make the Wyatts look good.

And the Great Khali beat Cena clean too. Great Khali also massacred a non-retired Shawn Michaels clean as well. Except the announcers didn't make excuses for Cena and heavily imply that he wasn't 100% like when Bryan beat him.


----------



## scoty4u

for me bryan segment with HBK was pretty awesome specially coz HBK was the one who handled mic + bryan didn't smiled like an idiot... he was angry like he was suppose to be.


----------



## Londrick

D-Bry is Fly said:


> *I refuse to believe that. When he was about to beat Randy at HIAC the crowd was going crazy.* It's bad practice to make him irrelevant, because what chance does every other guy in the locker room have? If Bryan doesn't become champ at the end of all this, it's because they never really planned on him being important which would make nos sense whatsoever. He wasn't going to be the top face, but he won't just be tossed aside.


WWE have proven countless times that they don't care about crowd reactions. If the did Ryder wouldn't be off TV and ADR wouldn't a multiple time world champ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm as big of fan of Bryan as there is, but there is no way to spin this: This is devastating to his push. After HHH's promo last week after over two months of being beaten down and degraded as a performer, Bryan needed to go over at HIAC. Having WWE tell the fans constantly that he cant get the job done, then he doesnt becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. It hurts his support and people will stop caring as much because he wont be allowed to win. Tapping out HBK is just a consolation prize before he is shuffled off to midcard purgatory. I would hope the fans would reject Big Show and crap on the angle by chanting for Bryan, but it wont happen. Wrestling fans have such an ephemeral memory that Bryan will be yesterday's news and will respond for Big Show because he wont be booked as an impotent little midget.


----------



## Stone Hot

I have never seen a bunch of people cry and whine so much then i have with DB marks. I though Punk marks were bad but you guys just take it over the top


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO

I'm bored with DB. Move punk up to feud with Orton


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Stone Hot said:


> I have never seen a bunch of people cry and whine so much then i have with DB marks. I though Punk marks were bad but you guys just take it over the top


Punk and Bryan are two entirely different cases. One guy had a 434 day title reign, the other guy had it for one day and 5 minutes. The latter just got moved back down to the midcard.


----------



## Stone Hot

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Punk and Bryan are two entirely different cases. One guy had a 434 day title reign, the other guy had it for one day and 5 minutes. *The latter just got moved back down to the midcard*.


only temp until WM season


----------



## vanboxmeer

The same WM season where they bring back all the real part-time stars who all have more importance than Jobbin' Danny B. He's done like Punk was done after Orton punted him in the head. Fiddling with the midcard for the rest of the year and until they turn him heel because he's done as a genuine top face.


----------



## Stone Hot

vanboxmeer said:


> The same WM season where they bring back all the real part-time stars who all have more importance than Jobbin' Danny B. He's done like Punk was done after Orton punted him in the head. Fiddling with the midcard for the rest of the year and until they turn him heel because he's done as a genuine top face.


cry me a river. Time to put the ignore button to good use


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Stone Hot said:


> only temp until WM season


Only temporary? 

:lmao

Keep dreaming.


----------



## Young Constanza

Stone Hot said:


> only temp until WM season


:stupid: please let this bryan big moment at mania pipe dream go. they used him to get heat on the autority and now he will be used to get over the struggling cast of Duck Dynasty. He's the only hero in wwe history to just lose, and lose and lose and lose and lose he's basically Charlie Brown with a beard fucking loser who gets mocked all the time and cant defend himself.


----------



## vanboxmeer

It's just like when Booker T was getting really hot during his comedy tag team with Goldust. Then he got put in a program with Hunter where the promos were the nature of "Oh, Booker's gonna get his revenge for sure guys, it's the only thing that makes sense. He's been called a WCW joke and a stereotypical black loser who won't amount to anything." And then he gets pedigreed once and after 15 seconds gets pinned and then put right back in the midcard the next month in a multi-person match and then drifted for a couple of years until he turned heel.


----------



## vk79

vanboxmeer said:


> It's just like when Booker T was getting really hot during his comedy tag team with Goldust. Then he got put in a program with Hunter where the promos were the nature of "Oh, Booker's gonna get his revenge for sure guys, it's the only thing that makes sense. He's been called a WCW joke and a stereotypical black loser who won't amount to anything." And then he gets pedigreed once and after 15 seconds gets pinned and then put right back in the midcard the next month in a multi-person match and then drifted for a couple of years until he turned heel.


What a great, spot on comparison. Booker T should have won at Wrestlemania 19. Everyone knows that was the correct booking decision.

Just like Bryan should have won at HIAC with his mentor raising his hand cementing a new top guy in the company.

Christian got shitted on after he won the World Title too. Only reason he got it in the first place is cause Edge retired.

Jericho should have beaten HHH in 1999-2000 for the WWE Title and they should have fueded over it with Y2J as a face. 

All this makes me surprised that they even gave Benoit a decent title reign.


----------



## Young Constanza

lol! he's the white Booker T. lol amazing


----------



## Oakue

Stone Hot said:


> only temp until WM season


I really don't know why you think this. I would be shocked if Daniel Bryan was in a WWE Title match at Wrestlemania 30 of all things.


----------



## Stone Hot

D.B. Cooper said:


> I really don't know why you think this. I would be shocked if Daniel Bryan was in a WWE Title match at Wrestlemania 30 of all things.


The writing is on the wall IDK how u people dont see this.


----------



## vanboxmeer

And then when Booker T finally managed to restore his momentum somewhat as a heel and became King Booker, he gets put into another program with Hunter and gets squashed out of all his momentum again! Guess we'll have our Triple H vs Daniel Bryan match. In 2017, with a pedigree.


----------



## Stone Hot

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Only temporary?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Keep dreaming.


Im not dreaming. Its reality. Any moron can see DB will in the wwe title match at WM. weather he closes the show or not is different


----------



## vk79

Even people who think Punk will be the main focus of WWE.. lol never going to happen.

Yeah he was champ for all those days and still took a back seat to Cena, Rock and whoever else.

WWE just does not view Punk/Bryan as guys who can run with the ball and carry the company. We have a future of Cena/Sheamus/Orton.. sounds great!


----------



## Stone Hot

Young Constanza said:


> :stupid: please let this bryan big moment at mania pipe dream go. they used him to get heat on the autority and now he will be used to get over the struggling cast of Duck Dynasty. He's the only hero in wwe history to just lose, and lose and lose and lose and lose he's basically Charlie Brown with a beard fucking loser who gets mocked all the time and cant defend himself.


go cry me a river. Im not the one crying over DB. Im trying to think positive and keep hope alive and make u all see the bigge picture for DB


----------



## vanboxmeer

Stone Hot said:


> go cry me a river. Im not the one crying over DB. Im trying to think positive and keep hope alive and make u all see the bigge picture for DB


You're just a HUNTOR nuthugging mong who is going to change gears the moment Mania 30 is finished and Bryan is in the 2nd match on the show and say he never had the starpower to wrestle Hunter. Justifying the booking with your video game simulation fanfic scenario without any real hard evidence pointing to that when the other direction has been correct legitimately 100% of the time the past decade.


----------



## Srdjan99

Bryan's character is kinda one dimensional though, I mean he's shown he can fit into different roles over the years. But right now he just goes out shouts yes and that's about it. Love the guy in the ring, I was all for him beating Cena for the belt, but right now? Show is what's best for business [face_HHH]. Also somewhat related, Bryan's heel Yes stuff was better than his face Yes stuff.


----------



## Your_Solution

There was sposed to be a "bigger picture" with CM Punk in 2011 too
Turns out it was Kevin Nash vs HHH

The bigger picture with Daniel Bryan? Big Show vs Randy Orton/HHH. This is how the WWE works


----------



## THANOS

Jericho Addict said:


> How is it really hard to argue that they 'buried' his push?
> 
> They have been quite dumb by putting Big Show in a program with Randy Orton. The WWE may make silly decisions but they're not idiots. This is just a filler program.
> 
> You cannot argue Daniel Bryan is now a midcarder.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is a MAIN EVENTER. Perhaps the most established one since John Cena. CM Punk is another MAIN EVENTER.
> 
> But Punk did not ever beat John Cena and Randy Orton -CLEAN-.
> 
> I can't remember anyone who has ever beat Cena clean as Bryan did? Cena completely jobbed to Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Daniel Bryan's positioning is off, but he's still super over as fuck and the fans are still behind him.
> 
> Hell, how can you call him a mid-carder after he made Shawn Michaels tap out like it was nothing last night?
> 
> Orton will beat Big Show for a few months before Daniel Bryan returns to the title picture I would imagine.


I agree it'll happen and then us and Stonehot can laugh at all these pessimistic patty's who, for what it's worth, have learned to never trust in HHH after all his past derailments, but this is a guy in the twilight of his career who has been hardwired into the business culture of the WWE and obviously understands what will translate into profit. The guy won't let his ego so out of control that it will cost him and the company money at this point in his career. Look at all the clean and massive wins/moments Bryan has had ever since his big push began post-team hell no.

I have no issue believing that Big Show will actually beat Orton, and HHH will have to step in and challenge him at the Rumble to get the title off someone who's got a lawsuit against the company, and he'll win it. At this point Bryan will win the Rumble, and then HHH will have to face Bryan at Mania, and that "B+" player will annihilate the "star" HHH by forcing him to tap out on the grandest stage, finally establishing that despite all his weaknesses he's a star as well.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Londrick said:


> WWE have proven countless times that they don't care about crowd reactions. If the did Ryder wouldn't be off TV and ADR wouldn't a multiple time world champ.


But neither went over Cena completely clean (correct me if I'm wrong here). That isn't just handed out, regardless of reactions. I can accept DB as a midcarder, FOR NOW, because apparently this is supposed to last till January. If beating Cena meant nothing for the future except as a placeholder measure, there is something critically wrong with this scenario or us smarks for believing it to be important. 

A lot of Sandow marks (myself included) were furious at his loss to a crippled Cena. But he wasn't built up in any way and jobbed since he got the case. There was no plan for him that we know of. I'm sure they have a plan for DB after him going over every other top guy except Punk.

ADR as world champ tho- "You'll cheer who we want, dammit!" :vince3


----------



## stonefort

Daniel Bryan is just a miniature Zack Ryder with a beard.


----------



## HankHill_85

THANOS said:


> I have no issue believing that Big Show will actually beat Orton, and HHH will have to step in and challenge him at the Rumble to get the title off someone who's got a lawsuit against the company, and he'll win it. At this point Bryan will win the Rumble, and then HHH will have to face Bryan at Mania, and that "B+" player will annihilate the "star" HHH by forcing him to tap out on the grandest stage, finally establishing that despite all his weaknesses he's a star as well.


That actually sounds plausible and even brilliant. It'd be cool if that's the road they traveled on to Mania.


----------



## Your_Solution

THANOS said:


> I agree it'll happen and then us and Stonehot can laugh at all these pessimistic patty's who, for what it's worth, have learned to never trust in HHH after all his past derailments, but this is a guy in the twilight of his career who has been hardwired into the business culture of the WWE and obviously understands what will translate into profit. The guy won't let his ego so out of control that it will cost him and the company money at this point in his career. Look at all the clean and massive wins/moments Bryan has had ever since his big push began post-team hell no.
> 
> I have no issue believing that Big Show will actually beat Orton, and HHH will have to step in and challenge him at the Rumble to get the title off someone who's got a lawsuit against the company, and he'll win it. At this point Bryan will win the Rumble, and then HHH will have to face Bryan at Mania, and that "B+" player will annihilate the "star" HHH by forcing him to tap out on the grandest stage, finally establishing that despite all his weaknesses he's a star as well.


I want you to be right so badly
But I won't believe it til I see it. Been fooled too many times by this company


----------



## Oakue

Stone Hot said:


> The writing is on the wall IDK how u people dont see this.


How is the writing on the wall?


----------



## Jericho Addict

D-Bry is Fly said:


> But neither went over Cena completely clean (correct me if I'm wrong here). That isn't just handed out, regardless of reactions. I can accept DB as a midcarder, FOR NOW, because apparently this is supposed to last till January. If beating Cena meant nothing for the future except as a placeholder measure, there is something critically wrong with this scenario or us smarks for believing it to be important.
> 
> A lot of Sandow marks (myself included) were furious at his loss to a crippled Cena. But he wasn't built up in any way and jobbed since he got the case. There was no plan for him that we know of. I'm sure they have a plan for DB after him going over every other top guy except Punk.
> 
> ADR as world champ tho- "You'll cheer who we want, dammit!" :vince3


Daniel Bryan beat Cena clean at Summerslam. Yeah Cena was injured, but Cena's been injured and 'overcame' the odds against bigger scarier guys than Daniel Bryan. 

Daniel Bryan got the win on Cena so quickly everyone was left flabbergasted. It was so decisive it was almost anti-climatic in a lot of fans eyes as no one expected him to beat Cena like that.

In fact, nobody to memory has beaten Cena quite like that since his push began?


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko

HankHill_85 said:


> That actually sounds plausible and even brilliant. It'd be cool if that's the road they traveled on to Mania.


Makes sense because Big Show would be the "transitional champion" like back in 2003, when Angle won the belt from him setting up Mania vs. Lesnar.


----------



## markedfordeath

*So frustrating!*

so they take a red hot Bryan, and have him beat Cena, making it look like Cena has passed the torch to Bryan while he's out, only to not give the guy a meaningful title reign at all. Have Orton win their overbooked feud after both him and Bryan are put on the backburner the whole time, then Cena comes back, automatically wins a championship and is still on the sidelines while this big angle plays out, but Bryan is on the backburner even more because now he's being used to elevate the Wyatt Family. Are we supposed to believe that the Wyatts are on the same level as Punk and Bryan? Really? what have they done besides beat down Miz and Kofi that would make us think that they are main event caliber? What, now Punk and Bryan are going to job to them at Survivor Series? This is such BS! And its 2013, and Cena and Orton are both the two top guys and Big Show and Triple H are having a feud...explain to me someone, please explain to me how this would get people interested and drive business up! I'm looking for an in depth explanation, because its going to do the opposite.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Why front and pretend that Bryan not winning a title would hurt profits? The IWC fans will bitch but still watch, the kids, and casuals will move on to cheering for Cena, and sheamus. I don't think people are being pessimistic. WWE will not be hurt if Daniel Bryan doesn't win a title, they may have some angry fans, and guys backstage angry but so what. I don't get how some of you are easily buying into this dream if Bryan winning the rumble and winning the WWE title at Mania. 

Brock could return and be in the title match for buyrates, Cena could win the title to cap off an amazing comeback from injury,Punk could win,Sheamus is returning too.
I guess we'll see, but when they have Cena doing his Superman shit, Big Show looking bad ass and actual threat to the authority, and a Sheamus who could return and go on a nice dominate run, I find it hard to see Bryan keeping his popularity..he has been marketed towards Cena fans lately. Punk has been looking badass regardless of shitty fueds,we'll see Bryan will.


----------



## vanboxmeer

I guess everything leads to a mythical Rumble win, which when Bryan doesn't get and fails again, people will still insist he gets a title match at Mania through some other means since the Rumble win was fan-deemed "too predictable". When that doesn't happen, those people will insist that Wrestlemania can't allow for those moments anymore because they had to put attention to the part-time stars for the big money event and "it" will need to take place at Extreme Rules and so forth...and eventually insisting that it come full circle with a win finally at next year's Summerslam. Except he'd be in another program completely unrelated by then. And then he turns heel and we can all look back and point to this as another example when the next "hot potato" is in the process of being dropped to the shrill voices of "let's wait and see what happens guys!".


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: So frustrating!*

I agree its stupid.

The way the wyatt thing should be playing out is that they recruited kane and they take out the Miz, Dolph Ziggler and the PTP.
That way you can get up a match at SS the 3 wyatts and kane vs Miz, Ziggler, and PTP. And you could elevate the wyatts by having Bray be the sole survivor.

i would have had Bryan finally beat Orton at the PPV on Sunday to set up a DB vs HHH for the title, with DB going over HHH to end the DB not begin an A plus player.


OR if you wanted to go the screw job route again that is fine but only if we would get HBK vs DB at SS.

Then you would do HHH vs Big show, and let Punk face Orton fort the title.

It makes no sense to demote DB to mid card without getting his payoff against HHH and Orton. And there was no point if adding the big show to this feud. IT was just stupid.

And if anyone should be demoted to mid card it shouldn't be DB and Punk two of the most popular guys in the WWE, it should be Del Rio who can't get over and Big show who just needs to retire already.


----------



## Bagelalmond

*Re: So frustrating!*

The Shields > Wyatt Family.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: So frustrating!*

They are doing this to elevate the Wyatt family.


----------



## vanboxmeer

And utility player Miz is doing so great in this program too. He gets called a utility player, and lo and behold that's what he becomes. No one is fooling themselves that he's gonna get revenge for that. He was just fodder to get the heels over, just like Bryan was. And even that goof had a WWE title reign. Mr. B+ has a lot to look forward to if Mr. Rowan doesn't injure him through sheer clumsiness and Bryan's staring at the lights while Roman Reigns becomes the guy to "take down" the Authority.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: So frustrating!*

He beat cena because cena was injured. If cena didn't have to take the time off, i don't think bryan would have ever won and probably would be in the same position except it would have started a few months ago.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: So frustrating!*

so now they want the Wyatts to be main eventers? Rowan and Harper don't even talk or have promos, and Bray can't wrestle well...what the fuck!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: So frustrating!*

Well how do you expect mid carders to become Main Event players if they don't feud with the big fish? I'm happy Punk and Bryan will be feuding with the Wyatt family. Besides, this is most likely a filler feud to take up their time till they move back to the main storyline so I'm fine with it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: So frustrating!*

but what has Wyatt done to get a main event spot? he hasn't even won a title, had a horrible match against Kane at Summerslam. And he just has his guys come in and beat people up all the time..how is he main event caliber?


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: So frustrating!*

I legit think this is all being done to try and elevate EVERYONE. Bryan, the Wyatts, the Shield, the Rhodes brothers, and getting Punk and Orton back to main event prominence. The Big Show and HHH are really just pawns being used to move others forward.

They're all connected in one way or another. And like all good stories, this one will be played out over time.


----------



## hag

*Re: So frustrating!*

The only in-depth thing I can think of right now is the fact that they are trying to drag out all of this throughout Monday Night football season so people keep watching to see what happens next.
It's tough for WWE, and we have seen this in the past, carry talent onto a different storyline, the transition phase of programs are tough to keep people interested. With Triple H screwing Daniel Bryan, you wanted to tune into Raw to see why, but when Bryan wins the title CLEAN and the storyline reaches it's endpoint. The next night on Raw is not always that entertaining. 

Long story short, starting a new storyline does not interest people as much as an ongoing program.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: So frustrating!*



VRsick said:


> He beat cena because cena was injured. If cena didn't have to take the time off, i don't think bryan would have ever won and probably would be in the same position except it would have started a few months ago.


Not many people are smart enough to realize that Bryan only won cause Cena was looking out for his "little brother" while he was gone..


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: So frustrating!*



markedfordeath said:


> but what has Wyatt done to get a main event spot? he hasn't even won a title, had a horrible match against Kane at Summerslam. And he just has his guys come in and beat people up all the time..how is he main event caliber?


Thank you! Okay they were cute on NXT. That's but they haven't done jack shit since the debut and other than Luke they haven't been impressive at all in any of they're appearances. Elevate them to what exactly?


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: So frustrating!*



VRsick said:


> He beat cena because cena was injured. If cena didn't have to take the time off, i don't think bryan would have ever won and probably would be in the same position except it would have started a few months ago.


Your probably right. They were probably gonna put Team Hell No back together to feud with the Wyatts after Summerslam. Seems about right honestly would've just had that than those embarrassing title reigns to be honest.


----------



## Vyer

*Re: So frustrating!*

The amount of pessimism and impatience here is astounding......


----------



## stonefort

*Re: So frustrating!*

Boring Daniel Bryan isn't "red hot". And he never was.
He had a popular comedy gimmick. So did Zack Ryder.


----------



## Osize10

I'm sorry...I'm with Boxy on this one. Although I have a bit of a different viewpoint.

This company will be ok with or without Bryan. There is just no way they are saving a spot for Bryan on the main card. Those spots belong to Cena, Orton, Taker, Lesnar and Punk. And they'll bring in one other part timer. I have no reason to see how I can buy into this redemption storyline. Bryan was used to get us to hate HHH, and it worked, bc that crowd was hot for Big Show. Bryan ain't getting his redemption. That's the closest he'll ever get to the title. Hopefully he enjoyed it. At least he delivered the best main event of the year.


----------



## LegendKiller98

*Re: So frustrating!*

Cm Punk and Daniel Bryan will win against the wyatt family and both are gonna get their title shots at TLC or Royal Rumble so don't worry guys


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: So frustrating!*



markedfordeath said:


> so now they want the Wyatts to be main eventers? Rowan and Harper don't even talk or have promos, and Bray can't wrestle well...what the fuck!


Wyatt is a slob.


----------



## vk79

Osize10 said:


> I'm sorry...I'm with Boxy on this one. Although I have a bit of a different viewpoint.
> 
> This company will be ok with or without Bryan. There is just no way they are saving a spot for Bryan on the main card. Those spots belong to Cena, Orton, Taker, Lesnar and Punk. And they'll bring in one other part timer. I have no reason to see how I can buy into this redemption storyline. Bryan was used to get us to hate HHH, and it worked, bc that crowd was hot for Big Show. Bryan ain't getting his redemption. That's the closest he'll ever get to the title. Hopefully he enjoyed it. At least he delivered the best main event of the year.


Unfortunately I think this sums it all up. It just feels like the Bryan main event push is over. The general feeling just seems that way.

I don't get how HHH thinks it's good to keep on bad mouthing a guy every chance he gets. Yes, I understand he's trying to generate heel heat but what he does goes far beyond that. By making it a point to keep repeating Daniel Bryan's short size and calling him a troll isn't gonna generate the heat he's looking for. If he keeps shoving down the fans throats that Bryan is just too short and B+ and a troll than what eventually happens is the general fan actually believes that and buys into that. They lose faith in the face.

Putting down Jericho, Edge and RVD was also totally idiotic on his part. I don't understand how that was good for business.


----------



## vk79

*Re: So frustrating!*



markedfordeath said:


> but what has Wyatt done to get a main event spot? he hasn't even won a title, had a horrible match against Kane at Summerslam. And he just has his guys come in and beat people up all the time..how is he main event caliber?


Simple, because Triple H likes them. He liked Sheamus and now he gets shoved down our throats too.

Too bad Sin Cara didn't work out too well for Triple H.


----------



## LegendKiller98

Daniel Bryan's Yes-gimmick is over for now and I'm sure at wm he is facing hhh and he is winning ...Hopefully with a new look


----------



## xdoomsayerx

What logic is there to keep having the same main eventers? None. Get a clue on how storylines work please. They need to do something before WM season.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: So frustrating!*

They are saving Bryan's REAL big moment for Wrestlemania. Or maybe Royal Rumble but I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: So frustrating!*

Jesus christ here we go again. Im not explaining this anymore


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: So frustrating!*

Yawn, another markedfordeath thread where he complains about how Bryan isn't at the center of the universe (despite being there for months), and that he's not being booked to be the god his marks think he is.

Move on folks. Nothing to see here.


----------



## LovelyElle890

vanboxmeer said:


> *And utility player Miz is doing so great in this program too. He gets called a utility player, and lo and behold that's what he becomes.* No one is fooling themselves that he's gonna get revenge for that. He was just fodder to get the heels over, just like Bryan was. And even that goof had a WWE title reign. Mr. B+ has a lot to look forward to if Mr. Rowan doesn't injure him through sheer clumsiness and Bryan's staring at the lights while Roman Reigns becomes the guy to "take down" the Authority.


Oh, please. :lmao:lol:lmao

Stop acting like people cared about Miz. People were whining about Miz being on TV every week and how much they hated him. If anything, it looks like the WWE listened to you guys and did what you asked them to do.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: So frustrating!*

A lot of people on here dislike marks and sometimes rightfully so, but being a pessimistic mark is so much more aggravating. Bryan and Punk are both tremendous talents and as such, WWE is being smart using them while they are hot to elevate other talent. This is what they failed to do when Cena took over and did so right in the attitude era when we had more than a handful of guys that could take turns in the main event.
Punk is already at the top and Bryan has been increasing in popularity over a few years so I don't see him flaming out like some have said about Ryder.
Shutting down a program the day after it begins is just typical here for some and doesn't ever seem to cease.


----------



## markedfordeath

well if this continues, at least Bryan can opt to not resign a new contract and go back to the indies and remain the king........he'll go back and instantly become a draw right off the bat and get huge pay outs.....either way he'll be alright.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: So frustrating!*

I actually don't have a problem with this. Granted, Bryan should be made into an established main eventer before he starts elevating others to main event status but it's just a filler feud that's still tied into the main angle. They need something for him to do for the next month and pairing him with Punk is a good way to keep them both relevant. I still think the entire Corporation angle has completely killed Bryan's push, but as of now, I have nothing wrong with this feud with the Wyatts.


----------



## checkcola

I actually like Roman Reigns, but he is not in anyway ready for a mainevent run


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: So frustrating!*

This feud could elevate the Wyatts. Punk and Daniel Bryan feuding with the Wyatts could also make for a great and entertaining storyline if booked properly. 

But yeah, lets bitch and moan because Daniel Bryan isn't in the main event scene right now (even though everything is pointing to him winning back the WWE championship later down the line)...


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: So frustrating!*



xdoomsayerx said:


> What logic is there to keep having the same main eventers? None. Get a clue on how storylines work please. They need to do something before WM season.


Right so then why is the big show, HHH, Cena, and Orton all in the main event title pictures in 2013 and not someone new ?

This isn't 2007.


----------



## vk79

*Re: So frustrating!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Right so then why is the big show, HHH, Cena, and Orton all in the main event title pictures in 2013 and not someone new ?
> 
> This isn't 2007.


Wait till Sheamus comes back it'll get even better.


----------



## #Mark

It's actually quite funny how everyone justifies this angle with the presumption that he'll go over HHH at Mania.. You ignore the fact that he's dropped the belt when he was at his peak overness, has repeatedly been called an ugly midcard talent with no star power or main event qualities, has lost his title match at three straight PPVs (clean or not clean the investment in his title chase has greatly diminished), has been relegated to the midcard (temporary or not this shouldn't of happened two months into his push) and worst of all, has had the push he should have gotten given to a forty year old giant of a hack... But it's okay right? Because _you all think_ that he'll win at Mania.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: So frustrating!*



vk79 said:


> Wait till Sheamus comes back it'll get even better.


yeah sheamus heel turn so he can feud with Cena, I'm sure.

And DB and Punk will be lost in micard wrestling jobbers.

They should turn Punk heel to feud with Cena then turn DB into the american dragon bad ass serious Daniel Bryan to make him start the whole tap or snap gimmick.


----------



## Gills Rob

*Re: So frustrating!*

Like others have said, this is potentially a really good storyline vehicle that helps elevate several new wrestlers (Rhodes,Wyatt and The Shield) and also keeps Bryan ticking over until Show and HHH is resolved. Bryan will get his moment by winning the Royal Rumble then getting his Mania title victory, basic storytelling, once Survivor Series is navigated there is only one ppv until RR.


----------



## vk79

#Mark said:


> It's actually quite funny how everyone justifies this angle with the presumption that he'll go over HHH at Mania.. You ignore the fact that he's dropped the belt when he was at his peak overness, has repeatedly been called an ugly midcard talent with no star power or main event qualities, has lost his title match at three straight PPVs (clean or not clean the investment in his title chase has diminished), has been relegated to the midcard (temporary or not this shouldn't of happened two months into his push) and worst of all, has had the push he should have gotten given to a forty year old giant of a hack... But it's okay right? Because _you all think_ that he'll win at Mania.


Yeah and even if Bryan does win the title before or at Mania I will not look back at this and justify this shit cause it was all part of "the bigger picture."


----------



## Gills Rob

I may prove to be wrong but I genuinely believe Daniel Bryan will come full circle in this storyline. As I stated in another thread, he will return to prominence by winning the Royal Rumble (no.1 maybe) and capture the title at WM30 (possibly from HHH). Patience is the key here until he is beaten clean, the character has justification against The Authority


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: So frustrating!*



stonefort said:


> Boring Daniel Bryan isn't "red hot". And he never was.
> He had a popular comedy gimmick. So did Zack Ryder.


right



Dave Meltzer said:


> A few notes about the numbers. I was originally alerted to using the Google search tool by people who worked in boxing, noting how it was a great indication to find out who was over, and just as important, where they were and weren’t over and with what demographic. It also was a pretty reliable predictor of PPV numbers after the fact.
> 
> For wrestling and MMA, it’s a good tool. Like anything, whether you use house show attendance, TV ratings or PPV numbers, there are always inconsistencies and questions and variables. With WWE, at times it’s been more accurate long-term than even WWE’s original PPV reports, as far as how a show is going to do. With UFC, for UFC 162 and 163, it was off 3% each show in predicting the number, which is pretty remarkable.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is now the man of the hour. His popularity peaked with SummerSlam and the aftermath, with a “225" level (*this will take forever to explain, but for a pro wrestler to hit that level, he’s super over*), as compared to being between 11 and 20 until June of this year. He was in the 30s when he was announced for the SummerSlam main event and went steadily up during the build. In other words, his build for the PPV worked greatly for his character.


wrestling observer august 2013


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: So frustrating!*

i wonder where he is now, i think he'll get it back what he lost.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: So frustrating!*

Plus they needed to add some stars into the survivor series tag match. He is still in a main event worthy feud. He is far from burried. Did anyone expect him to just become the biggest star and stay there forever? Gimme a break.


----------



## TheStig

Gills Rob said:


> I may prove to be wrong but I genuinely believe Daniel Bryan will come full circle in this storyline. As I stated in another thread, he will return to prominence by winning the Royal Rumble (no.1 maybe) and capture the title at WM30 (possibly from HHH). Patience is the key here until he is beaten clean, the character has justification against The Authority


You are right. Let's wait until wrestlemania to see bryan win a title he has won 2 times already. It started at summerslam and you want the payoff 8 months later? This is 2013, time moves much faster and you have to captalize beacuse it will be gone before you realize it. Hell they should have let cena win mitb in 2011 so punk got his first win at wrestlemania. You should let your hopes down. When hhh is involved it's all about the game.


----------



## markedfordeath

the thing I don't get, is that if they really wanted to kill his push and his overness by making him look weak and bad mouth him all the time, why would they do that to him of all people? If you read reports and interviews, everyone has respect for the guy, everyone supports him in the back, and he's a very popular guy, so its just weird how they would make fun of him on air and belittle him when he's never caused a problem with anyone and never talks badly about the company like Punk and Ziggler do. Its just baffling that they would make fun of a nice guy and hard worker like him.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: So frustrating!*



Vyer said:


> The amount of pessimism and impatience here is astounding......


I know man. This is post-Summerslam excitement and looks promising (as long as they don't screw up again) and people still complain when things don't go _their_ way.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: So frustrating!*

To be honest I"m just glad the Orton vs Bryan feud is done with, even if Bryan lost, we've seen enough already lol. That being said, maybe they are figuring Bryan will get the win at Wrestlemania instead, and this move at least is suspenseful and unexpected (it was for me at least). If Bryan won, there likely wouldn't be many people he could feud with that are legit main eventers right now anyway.


----------



## Aizen

*Re: So frustrating!*

They are trying to elevate the Wyatts and put some new guys on the map. DB is still a main eventer, he's far away from be buried. The important thing is build a properly storyline, from now on. I'm ok with this.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: So frustrating!*

as long as Punk and Bryan eliminate them at Survivor Series...them losing would make no sense.


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: So frustrating!*

They did this because Bryan isn't 6"5 250 and they're fucking blind/deaf and can't see or hear the fans cheering him night after night.

Its over, this company is run by two body builders who think every top star needs to be juiced up. They're fucking stuck in the 1980s and its never going to change.

Hopefully TNA can turn it around


----------



## JamesK

*Re: So frustrating!*



validreasoning said:


> right
> 
> 
> 
> wrestling observer august 2013


Meltzer is wrong..Bryan is not over,his name is catchy and people just like to Google it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: So frustrating!*

Long term booking. It's been good for Bryan but devalued the title. Orton will have a long run to re-establish the title and Bryan will finally win it. Good booking.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: So frustrating!*



RichardHagen said:


> Long story short, starting a new storyline does not interest people as much as an ongoing program.


This is true, but dragging a storyline on for longer than it should does also not interest people.

Similarly, lack of payoffs also lose viewers. Whilst us lot all chat on here about Bryan getting an eventual payoff (which I think he will, even if its just a couple of months as WWE Champ) that doesn't mean to say casual fans see the bigger picture in the way others do.

I can easily see ratings falling further unless Bryan is given a payoff soon. Most of the WWE Universe aren't that patient.

Personally I'm not that patient either. I don't really want to see a well constructed, thought out, painstakingly detailed plot and a conspiracy that aims to get each superstar over (with varying degrees of success and failure). Frankly I just want to sit at home, and mark for "my guys", which is what 99% of people want to do.

And right now, for most casuals, Bryan is "their guy" and they just want to mark for him as champ, and they ain't getting their desert. 

There's no comparable product so I ain't switching or stopping watching, but I can honestly say that whilst I thought the beginning of this storyline looked fucking sweet, the majority of it has merely intrigued me, not entertained me.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: So frustrating!*

What really is the endgame with the Wyatt's? Is there life in this gimmick? can it even evolve into anything more? I understand using them to keep some people away from the main event storylines for a while, seems about the best use for them. If there is anything that can make sense giving them some longevity please let me know.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: So frustrating!*

Ratings won't fall, they'll watch to see Cena do his Superman thing with the WHC,then not care about anything else.

I think with Bryan out of the Main storyline people won't care about Orton/Big Show/HHH,no one gives a fuck about lawsuits and blah blah.


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: So frustrating!*



markedfordeath said:


> but what has Wyatt done to get a main event spot? he hasn't even won a title, had a horrible match against Kane at Summerslam. And he just has his guys come in and beat people up all the time..how is he main event caliber?


this isn't an actual sport ... there is no ranking system outside of those made up in the minds of the smarks. this is a soap opera and stories are written as such, so it doesn't matter what the Wyatts have done to get a main event spot. thats just the storyline the WWE writers have come up with.


this isn't MMA where you have to come in start at the bottom and beat all the guys in front of you ... there is NO ladder.


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: So frustrating!*



Hawkke said:


> What really is the endgame with the Wyatt's? Is there life in this gimmick? can it even evolve into anything more? I understand using them to keep some people away from the main event storylines for a while, seems about the best use for them. If there is anything that can make sense giving them some longevity please let me know.


not saying they will be as big as the undertaker but i can imagine if forums were a huge way to communicate back in those days people would have said the same thing about him.

"a guy that supposed to be dead or undead ... give me a break whats the purpose of his gimmick".

honestly they could do a few things with Brays character make him a Raven type except with a more demented, psychotic demeanor.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: So frustrating!*

they're obviously losing to Punk and Bryan, so what purpose does that serve for them?


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: So frustrating!*



markedfordeath said:


> they're obviously losing to Punk and Bryan, so what purpose does that serve for them?


months of build up them being in the spotlight with Punk and Bryan the promos between them. again wins and losses DONT COUNT for shit in modern day wrestling. i mean what the fuck is wrong with you people, have you guys never watched wrestling before? 

its the build up, its how they perform and how they look in the match that matters more than a win or loss.

I really think some of you need to take a break from watching wrestling ... seriously. you guys are starting to treat it as an actual sport thats "real" instead of what it really is a soap opera with a script.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: So frustrating!*

you're not supposed to think that when watching wrestling..it is supposed to make you think its real.


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: So frustrating!*



markedfordeath said:


> you're not supposed to think that when watching wrestling..it is supposed to make you think its real.


then thats your problem .... you take it way too serious, thats like saying LOST was supposed to make you think that there is really a mysterious island that has a smoke monster on it terrorizing people who were involved in a plane crash.

its a TV show its entertainment thats it nothing more.

my advice, take a break from watching wrestling .. you are too invested in it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: So frustrating!*



Ecoces said:


> months of build up them being in the spotlight with Punk and Bryan the promos between them. again wins and losses DONT COUNT for shit in modern day wrestling. i mean what the fuck is wrong with you people, have you guys never watched wrestling before?
> 
> its the build up, its how they perform and how they look in the match that matters more than a win or loss.
> 
> I really think some of you need to take a break from watching wrestling ... seriously. you guys are starting to treat it as an actual sport thats "real" instead of what it really is a soap opera with a script.


People are allowed to take it as seriously as they want to, they pay the money, and can suspend their disbelief as much as they so choose to.

Its not a fucking soap opera and it never will be, otherwise I'd be turning up to Coronation Street with some crazy ass signs saying "turn Steve McDonald heel" or some bullshit like that.

Its so easy to compare it to a soap opera yet so far from the truth, its a mixture of so many different things and its not easily labelled solely as one thing.

You make a good point about wins and losses, and the odd loss here and there ain't gonna make a difference. But in the long term they DO matter, just look at Ziggler.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: So frustrating!*

God I hope they save Daniel Bryans WWE Title win for WMXXX. I'll legit cry.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: So frustrating!*



Ecoces said:


> then thats your problem .... you take it way too serious, thats like saying LOST was supposed to make you think that there is really a mysterious island that has a smoke monster on it terrorizing people who were involved in a plane crash.
> 
> its a TV show its entertainment thats it nothing more.
> 
> my advice, take a break from watching wrestling .. you are too invested in it.


:clap:clap:clap

This guy gets it. People need to chill the fuck out about Bryan Punk or Sandow.


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: So frustrating!*



Daemon_Rising said:


> People are allowed to take it as seriously as they want to, they pay the money, and can suspend their disbelief as much as they so choose to.
> 
> Its not a fucking soap opera and it never will be, otherwise I'd be turning up to Coronation Street with some crazy ass signs saying "turn Steve McDonald heel" or some bullshit like that.
> 
> Its so easy to compare it to a soap opera yet so far from the truth, its a mixture of so many different things and its not easily labelled solely as one thing.
> 
> You make a good point about wins and losses, and the odd loss here and there ain't gonna make a difference. But in the long term they DO matter, just look at Ziggler.


the reason Ziggler is losing is because he's sucks and only the smarks care about him, it has nothing to do with his prowess in the ring and thats what im saying. wins and losses are determined before most matches start. 

it is more like a live action soap opera than an actual sport, its entertainment there are storylines and characters. villains and heroes with an over arcing plot to the shows on TV. 

some of you need to look at it as such.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

*Re: So frustrating!*



Dec_619 said:


> God I hope they save Daniel Bryans WWE Title win for WMXXX. I'll legit cry.


:lmao:lmao:lmao :stupid:


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: So frustrating!*



Ecoces said:


> the reason Ziggler is losing is because he's sucks and only the smarks care about him, it has nothing to do with his prowess in the ring and thats what im saying. wins and losses are determined before most matches start.
> 
> it is more like a live action soap opera than an actual sport, its entertainment there are storylines and characters. villains and heroes with an over arcing plot to the shows on TV.
> 
> some of you need to look at it as such.


I think a better balance can/should be found by most.

However, without uber-passionate fans, that take WWE more seriously than life itself, I think we would be worse off. I actually like the fact that people still take it seriously.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: So frustrating!*



Ecoces said:


> months of build up them being in the spotlight with Punk and Bryan the promos between them. again wins and losses DONT COUNT for shit in modern day wrestling. i mean what the fuck is wrong with you people, have you guys never watched wrestling before?


bullshit wins and losses don't matter. look how over ryback got during his winstreak just squashing a few jobbers. hiac last year with two streaks on the line did the best domestic number for a c level ppv in years and that was without cena or any of the so called part-timers (the only people that can draw according to some members of the iwc) appearing on the show.

speaking of cena its pretty clear wwe think wins and losses matter to him given he NEVER loses at houseshows and has only lost clean 3 times in 5 years on tv. wins and losses don't matter yet wwe go out of their way to protect and promote undertakers WIN STREAK at mania.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: So frustrating!*



Ecoces said:


> then thats your problem .... you take it way too serious, thats like saying LOST was supposed to make you think that there is really a mysterious island that has a smoke monster on it terrorizing people who were involved in a plane crash.
> 
> its a TV show its entertainment thats it nothing more.
> 
> my advice, take a break from watching wrestling .. you are too invested in it.


Mr. 50 post a day takes a break for no one.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: So frustrating!*

The only thing that annoys me about this is that the feud Bryan was such a huge part of is still going on and he's going to be sitting on the sideline for a while. It just seems like Big Show has taken his spot from him. Otherwise I would be fine with Punk and Bryan working together for a while (which sounds pretty damn cool) outside of the main event scene.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: So frustrating!*



TaylorFitz said:


> The only thing that annoys me about this is that the feud Bryan was such a huge part of is still going on and he's going to be sitting on the sideline for a while. It just seems like Big Show has taken his spot from him. Otherwise I would be fine with Punk and Bryan working together for a while (which sounds pretty damn cool) outside of the main event scene.




This 100%. I am all for their team. I am not for Bryan getting shunted from the angle which was based on him getting screwed and degraded for months. Tapping out HBK is not a substitute for getting payback on HHH, a payback they appear to be reserving for Big Show.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: So frustrating!*

maybe its because Triple H can't seem to bump well when it comes to taking a running knee, so he refuses to face Bryan..apparently their match has been nixed, so I wonder what the WM plan now is.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: So frustrating!*



markedfordeath said:


> maybe its because Triple H can't seem to bump well when it comes to taking a running knee, so he refuses to face Bryan..apparently their match has been nixed, so I wonder what the WM plan now is.


Let me guess-more dirtsheet reports?

You don't even know it was going to happen to begin with, it was pure speculation. Next week Bryan will look good and suddenly you'll claim the match is back on again. If not, you'll continue to whine that he's not the sole focus while everyone jobs to him.


----------



## Kewf1988

*Re: So frustrating!*



Daemon_Rising said:


> This is true, but dragging a storyline on for longer than it should does also not interest people.
> 
> Similarly, lack of payoffs also lose viewers. Whilst us lot all chat on here about Bryan getting an eventual payoff (which I think he will, even if its just a couple of months as WWE Champ) that doesn't mean to say casual fans see the bigger picture in the way others do.
> 
> I can easily see ratings falling further unless Bryan is given a payoff soon. Most of the WWE Universe aren't that patient.
> 
> Personally I'm not that patient either. I don't really want to see a well constructed, thought out, painstakingly detailed plot and a conspiracy that aims to get each superstar over (with varying degrees of success and failure). Frankly I just want to sit at home, and mark for "my guys", which is what 99% of people want to do.
> 
> And right now, for most casuals, Bryan is "their guy" and they just want to mark for him as champ, and they ain't getting their desert.
> 
> *There's no comparable product so I ain't switching or stopping watching*, but I can honestly say that whilst I thought the beginning of this storyline looked fucking sweet, the majority of it has merely intrigued me, not entertained me.


You don't have to switch as TNA's on Thursday so you can still watch both easily (and they actually delivered their payoff with AJ).

The rest is spot on. I am a Bryan mark in a way, as he's just that good and doesn't come off as having a big ego like most other top guys, and knowing WWE's history of screwing up pushes there's no real reason to be confident that WWE will eventually give Bryan the title reign he deserves at the right time (beating HHH at WM non-title will NOT be good enough). If the plan was to give it to him at WM, four straight dusty finishes was NOT the way to go.


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> the thing I don't get, is that if they really wanted to kill his push and his overness by making him look weak and bad mouth him all the time, why would they do that to him of all people? If you read reports and interviews, everyone has respect for the guy, everyone supports him in the back, and he's a very popular guy, so its just weird how they would make fun of him on air and belittle him when he's never caused a problem with anyone and never talks badly about the company like Punk and Ziggler do. Its just baffling that they would make fun of a nice guy and hard worker like him.


It's simple, they're not trying to make him look weak. He never ever loses clean anymore and can convincingly beat anyone in the company after steamrolling through John "Superman" Cena at Sumerslam. They may call him stupid names like troll and goatface, but all throughout that he destroys whomever he faces. They are doing it to get heat for the heels because Bryan is so damn lovable. I don't agree with their execution of this storyline because I can't see how calling Bryan a non-star troll B player will help generate money for the company, but I do know that they certainly have plans to give him the rumble win and the championship off HHH at Mania.

If the post Rumble RAW closes without Bryan either the rumble winner, or beginning a feud with HHH, then I'll eat my words and join the "death to HHH" brigade, but if I'm right, and Bryan is both of those, then I hope all the doom and gloom end of the world fanatics in his thred eat theirs.


----------



## #Mark

They're not trying to make him look weak, atleast Vince isn't. He actually thinks all of this will get Bryan over.. The problem is Vince just can't picture Bryan as a main eventer. He's pushing him because he'd be crazy not to but Bryan goes against all of his beliefs of what a main eventer should be. Vince is pushing Bryan begrudgingly. History has shown us that when Vince can't visualize someone as a main eventer he gives them a really unconventional and ineffective push. He'd never give a guy like Bryan the push Cena or even Orton had. He believes it would be an insult to our intelligence if he portrayed Bryan as a star like he portrayed them. Instead, he cuts him down verbally and portrays him as a smiley babyface that's just happy to be in the position he's in. For some reason, Vince thinks that'll get him over. They did this to Rey Mysterio and they're now doing it to Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

HBK turned fucking heel for him and tapped out to him, I mean come on, he obviously has backing..I just don't like how they're testing the fanbase's patience.


----------



## superuser1

I dont get how he went from making a legend like HBK tapout to feuding with The Wyatts in a matter of minutes.


----------



## markedfordeath

to make us think his career is over....but its not even close to ending.


----------



## Young Constanza

markedfordeath said:


> HBK turned fucking heel for him and tapped out to him, I mean come on, he obviously has backing..I just don't like how they're testing the fanbase's patience.


HBK wont be seen for months, and when he comes back he'll be back his usual goofy babyface uncle Shawn routine as if none of the trash from this month ever happened. they pulled this exact same stunt on the 1st Smackdown on The Rock in 1999. There isn't talk of a Michaels vs Bryan match on the table. that was them throwing Bryan fans a bone before they immediately killed that moment to start him and Punk's feud with the Demonic Inbred hillbillies.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: So frustrating!*

Fuck the wyatt family, Daniel Bryan should be the focus of the WWE right now, not HHH/Cena.


----------



## Bushmaster

Really sucks to see how they utilized DB. When you have someone who was the most popular/over guy in all of wrestling you should have struck while the iron was hot. I kept fearing his situation and compared it to Ryder. Yes DB has more talent in His pinky than Ryder does in his whole body but Ryder was hugely over too and instead of giving him a consistent push and making money they decided to just bury the guy. 

I really hope it's true that this whole story is for DB to be made into a star but atm it's hard to see. It'll be much clearer around Rumble time.


----------



## #Mark

markedfordeath said:


> HBK turned fucking heel for him and tapped out to him, I mean come on, he obviously has backing..I just don't like how they're testing the fanbase's patience.


They turned HBK heel because they literally had NO other options for a finish. They wanted to put the strap on Orton but they needed a way to do it in a non decisive way.. So, they used the HBK turn because it would be the only logical option to bail them out. Like Young Costanza said (GOAT username btw) they used to pull this shit all the time in 1998/1999 when he was retired. Shawn would alternate between heel and babyface every several months.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

First post in a while. Stopped watching religiously as I had previously done for nearly 20 years. 

HIAC marked the merciful end of his jesus push, during the course of which WWE's ratings have dropped dramatically. My question to the small but loud minority of Bryan fans is can you finally accept that it was a failure or in your mind has it been a success? Bear in mind that "Yes" chants are not success and that PPV buys/ratings/revenue is.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*










You still mad?


----------



## superuser1

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

It was a success imo. It did what it did. He is now arguably the number 2 face in the business. He looked strong. Orton needed help from HBK inorder to defeat him. His big moment needs to come at Wrestlemania. What I dont agree with though is the way they just randomly threw him into a feud with The Wyatts.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



Asenath said:


> You still mad?


Nice to see the forum has maintained its level of maturity and intelligence since I've been away.


----------



## Bob Lincoln

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

He put one of the most beloved Hall of Famers in a submission hold and got cheered for it. Loudly.

So no.

Also he wasn't the champion during the slump, Orton was. Orton, who has always had a reputation as not a massive draw when champ.


----------



## JY57

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

not that I am a fan of the guy, because I am not, I would wait till Mania Season to see what he is doing before saying the guy is done.


----------



## BigSams50

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

The only failure so far has been the storyline. A vacant WWE title for two months imo is a huge fail on the part of the WWE. If Bryan had been champ during that time, i think the ratings would have been a little better.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

No one begged you to come back pal. feel free to leave at anytime we'll continue to not care either way. dweeb


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

The ratings were right in line with the ratings from last year, so, uh, no. And he is still massively over. Anything else you need help figuring out?


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

i'll accept that the WWE ruined bryan's push by putting him up against a B+ at best heel in randy orton and by throwing a C+ at best face into the push in Big Show and by being so self-defeating with HHH's ridiculous involvement (not his involvement itself being ridiculous, but the way it has been executed). just a total clusterfuck. can't write a clean finish to save their lives, throwing the big show in, having HHH be the determining factor but not putting him in the ring with bryan... 

but of course it's somehow daniel bryan's fault instead of the people who make the decisions. right.

and i'm not a bryan mark, on the current roster the only people i'm a mark for are kane and the undertaker. but it is clear that HHH and stephanie royally fucked things up. it's not a coincidence that vince has cut stephanie out of the creative loop.

and by the way it's far from set in stone that feuding with the wyatts means bryan's push to a lengthy-ish title run is over. WWE has been so schizo you can't really predict anything.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Nice to see the forum has maintained its level of maturity and intelligence since I've been away.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

90+% with their arms in the air chanting "YES" would disagree with you.

Can't fake that like pumped in Goldberg chants.


----------



## dan the marino

Someone who was just pushed a few months ago isnt a huge draw yet? Who the fuck saw that coming. Im be more worried about the Wwe as a whole not able to draw as well without Cena around.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

He put HBK in the yes lock and made him tap like a bitch while beeing cheered for it. 

Nope. It wasn't a failure.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

No cuz its not. Its only to get better for DB. Only people who think its a failure is butt hurt DB marks who whine and bitch cuz they cant get their way out the moment


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



Stone Hot said:


> No cuz its not. Its only to get better for DB. Only people who think its a failure is butt hurt DB marks who whine and bitch cuz they cant get their way out the moment


Or people who have watched wrestling over the years and have seen this scenario play out many, many times, where the guy who was originally supposed to get the push, winds up not getting it. Not the first time, and won't be the last. And the push doesn't count as him beating HHH, that's a big, fat yawn. The only push that matters is a decent WWE Title reign.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Nice to see the forum has maintained its level of maturity and intelligence since I've been away.


Bye, Felicia.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

How has it failed when he's become bigger than Hogan and Austin?


----------



## witcher

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

Its a big failure. Ratings droped, PPV buyrate dropped and reveue drop. Besides you had lowest rating raw in 15 years. He was the center of attraction. All superstar revolved around him. He beat 2-3 ppl in single day he had the biggest push a guy can get after brock lesnar and he failed to deliver. I know cena wasnt there but still he should have carried raw ratings.
And people complaining about story line fact of matter is what matters most is how over a superstar is and not storylines. You could put rock and austin in same shitty story lines and they would have doubled ratings.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

I'm happier than a pig in shit that his push is done. You can't blame the WWE. Bryan lacks credibility. He's 5'5" and 175lbs on a good day. He's no bigger than Mysterio. How could he realistically "carry" the company and beat Orton. You may say that small guys have been champion in the past, but other than Mysterio Bryan is FAR smaller than any of those "small guys." Guerrero was 5'7 220, Benoit was 5'10 230, HBK is 6'1" 220, Bret was 6' 230, Punk is 6'2 220. 

Having Bryan be the world champion is like having the kid who works at McDonalds and comes home, plays Dungeons and Dragons carry your company. It just doesn't work.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Nice to see the forum has maintained its level of maturity and intelligence since I've been away.


I think you should've stayed away.

If you did, we wouldn't have such threads like this created. 





witcher said:


> Its a big failure. Ratings droped, PPV buyrate dropped and reveue drop. Besides you had lowest rating raw in 15 years. He was the center of attraction. All superstar revolved around him. He beat 2-3 ppl in single day he had the biggest push a guy can get after brock lesnar and he failed to deliver. I know cena wasnt there but still he should have carried raw ratings.
> And people complaining about story line fact of matter is what matters most is how over a superstar is and not storylines. You could put rock and austin in same shitty story lines and they would have doubled ratings.


Looks like AttitudeOutlaw has another account in order to have "someone" agree with his viewpoint. How sad.....


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

The IWC will never change when they blame dropped buy rates and ratings on one guy whose time takes up a small fraction of a 3 plus hour show. Of course the product as a whole will never take the blame. When Fandango and Kofi loses 400k viewers, it's Bryans fault. When Santino and Khali lose 600k, it's Bryans fault. When PPV cards are loaded with filler, it's Bryans fault. When Orton is the champ, it's Bryans fault. Even though Orton has never been a draw. There is a reason why people in the industry mock the IWC. Some of you can continue to pretend like you understand what's happening but you don't.

90% of every single crowd throws up their arms and chants "YES" and "Daniel Bryan" whilst at the same time every one of Bryans segments gains in viewership. Where as Orton has literally lost hundreds of thousands of viewers in EVERY one of his matches on Raw since SummerSlam. Yet somehow Bryan is to blame and not Orton. 

It's pretty obvious most of the Bryan haters are trolls. And from time to time I'll admit it's amusing to troll about Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

So. much. fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Or people who have watched wrestling over the years and have seen this scenario play out many, many times, where the guy who was originally supposed to get the push, winds up not getting it. Not the first time, and won't be the last. And the push doesn't count as him beating HHH, that's a big, fat yawn. The only push that matters is a decent WWE Title reign.


Nope not happeing wih DB. And its only a yawn to butt hurt DB marks like yourself. Its only to get better for DB. Only people who think its a failure is butt hurt DB marks like yourself who whine and bitch cuz they cant get their way out the moment and dont know what paitence is


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



DudeLove669 said:


> The IWC will never change when they blame dropped buy rates and ratings on one guy whose time takes up a small fraction of a 3 plus hour show. Of course the product as a whole will never take the blame. When Fandango and Kofi loses 400k viewers, it's Bryans fault. When Santino and Khali lose 600k, it's Bryans fault. When PPV cards are loaded with filler, it's Bryans fault. When Orton is the champ, it's Bryans fault. Even though Orton has never been a draw. There is a reason why people in the industry mock the IWC. Some of you can continue to pretend like you understand what's happening but you don't.
> 
> 90% of every single crowd throws up their arms and chants "YES" and "Daniel Bryan" whilst at the same time every one of Bryans segments gains in viewership. Where as Orton has literally lost hundreds of thousands of viewers in EVERY one of his matches on Raw since SummerSlam. Yet somehow Bryan is to blame and not Orton.
> 
> It's pretty obvious most of the Bryan haters are trolls. And from time to time I'll admit it's amusing to troll about Bryan.


the IWC IQ is lower then a brain dead monkey. They will never understand stuff like this


----------



## The Great Gatsby

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



witcher said:


> Its a big failure. Ratings droped, PPV buyrate dropped and reveue drop. Besides you had lowest rating raw in 15 years. He was the center of attraction. All superstar revolved around him. He beat 2-3 ppl in single day he had the biggest push a guy can get after brock lesnar and he failed to deliver. I know cena wasnt there but still he should have carried raw ratings.
> And people complaining about story line fact of matter is what matters most is how over a superstar is and not storylines. You could put rock and austin in same shitty story lines and they would have doubled ratings.


Terrible logic. It takes time to make a guy who is popular into a big draw. Problem is WWE did everything in there power to use Bryan momentum to make fans see him as a B when they shouldve pushed him and booked him like Cena. Oh thats right they cant allow anyone to overshadow there goldenboy, I told everyone Bryan was going to get buried and he basically has just like how they killed Punk momentum to protect Cena.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

The Daniel Bryan push that gave him more focus and emphasis and mic time as a serious pro wrestler main event caliber man 
worked like a charm. He was a beloved fan favorite.

Now, what they did to him afterwards, that was the failure.

It is like saying the Zack Ryder Experiment was a failure. Zack Ryder got himself popular through the internet, became a beloved fan favorite, improved in the ring and had a very nice match with Ziggler for a midcard belt, which he won to riotous applause
and marking from an appreciative audience.

Now, everything they've done to the guy in the past 2 years? That was a failure.

WWE: Burying Over Guys Since Forever Because They Are "Too Over" And It "Isn't Their Time"

WWE: Snatching Defeat From The Jaws of Victory to push the people who are "right" for business.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



Stone Hot said:


> Nope not happeing wih DB. And its only a yawn to butt hurt DB marks like yourself. Its only to get better for DB. Only people who think its a failure is butt hurt DB marks like yourself who whine and bitch cuz they cant get their way out the moment and dont know what paitence is


It's only a failure because WWE made it a failure. A 42 year old Big Show is main babyface right now. The "butt-hurt" comment is played out and basically just for people who have no other legit comeback with their argument, so it's fitting that a 12 year old such as yourself would abuse that word.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

PPV buys and ratings don't mean half as much as they used to when we live in a world with live on-line (illegal) streaming and video on demand. I watch Raw every week, but it is watched on my Sky+ player. The only accurate indication now is live crowd reaction, followed by merch sales.


----------



## Scholes18

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

I've no idea how anyone can say Daniel Bryan has been a failure. He's like Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels in the mid 90's where the audience is smaller (which will reflect on ratings, buy rates etc.) but the audience that is there have decided that he is their guy. No further evidence is needed than what happened on Raw this week. He was in there with Shawn Michaels and the fans sided with Daniel Bryan. Compare that with the identical situations with Cena/Rock and Punk/HHH where it was todays star matched with a legend. In those instances, the audience was split or in some cases heavily favoured the legend.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

No the booking has been a failure and their lack of faith in making him the guy. They should've just put the belt on him rather than keeping it vacant. Some of Byran's matches have had the biggest of reactions on RAW etc...


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

*Considering how he gets more over each week it's safe to say that it has been a colossal success. Yes the story itself might been written far better but still he has been main eventing for the last 3 PPVs. 

Not to mention his feud with HHH is far from over. If anything they might want him to feud with the Wyatts before returning to the current one. Although patience has been the key to play out long running storylines with IWC and other fans alike. 

RTWM will be interesting to watch. If HHH puts him over in the end we will see if this best for business talk is more than a catch phrase on our television screen.*


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

Why nobody blaming Randy Orton? He has as much the blame as DB.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> It's only a failure because WWE made it a failure. A* 42 year old Big Show is main babyface right now.* The "butt-hurt" comment is played out and basically just for people who have no other legit comeback with their argument, so it's fitting that a 12 year old such as yourself would abuse that word.


This is just filler until we get closer to WM. And butt hurt is not played out comment its a truth comment. Looks like another DB mark on my block list


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



Scholes18 said:


> I've no idea how anyone can say Daniel Bryan has been a failure. He's like Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels in the mid 90's where the audience is smaller (which will reflect on ratings, buy rates etc.) but the audience that is there have decided that he is their guy. No further evidence is needed than what happened on Raw this week. He was in there with Shawn Michaels and the fans sided with Daniel Bryan. Compare that with the identical situations with Cena/Rock and Punk/HHH where it was todays star matched with a legend. In those instances, the audience was split or in some cases heavily favoured the legend.


I totally agree


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



doctor doom said:


> I'm happier than a pig in shit that his push is done. You can't blame the WWE. Bryan lacks credibility. *He's 5'5" and 175lbs on a good day. *He's no bigger than Mysterio. How could he realistically "carry" the company and beat Orton. You may say that small guys have been champion in the past, but other than Mysterio Bryan is FAR smaller than any of those "small guys." Guerrero was 5'7 220, Benoit was 5'10 230, *HBK is 6'1" 220, *Bret was 6' 230, Punk is 6'2 220.


you really think shawn looked 8 inches and 50lb heavier than bryan on monday night..like seriously. the average human head is about 9 inches long which gives you a good reference point http://www.wwe.com/videos/daniel-bryan-clashes-with-shawn-michaels-raw-oct-28-2013-26159749

punks not 6'2 either he is 5'11, mysterio is about 5'2 in person, bryan is around 5'7 and much bigger than 175 because one of my best friends is 170 and 5'7 and bryan dwarfed him mass wise. shawn is more than 5'11. i have met 99% of wrestlers in person

bryans not even looking small mass wise next to freaking cena


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

How many times must it be stated that the reason ratings are down is because it's football season? Ratings always dip at this time of the year. It's expected. People on various forums were even discussing back in the summer how unfortunate it was that Bryan's push was coming in football season since people would probably blame Bryan for the falling ratings, and of course, they did. (Because they're idiots.) Never mind that ratings right now are better than they were around this same time last year when Cena was on the show and Bryan was just a midcarder. 

They haven't failed with Bryan at all. He's extremely over, and has been since the spring of 2012. He got a enormous reaction from the crowd when he defeated Cena for the WWE Championship at Summerslam, and he got a big reaction on Raw when he put a respected legend like HBK in the Yes/No Lock. Regardless of whether you agree with the way the current storyline is being written, the goal is to build up to Bryan getting his big moment and victory with the WWE Title at Wrestlemania, so he's not being phased out of the main event permanently because he's been deemed a "failure" and anyone with half a brain can see that. The Wyatt feud is just to give Punk and Bryan something to do until Punk gets a crack at Orton for the WWE Title (Big Show is getting the shot at the moment) and until it's time for Bryan to win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## vanboxmeer

The whole HBK thing is again simply a consolation prize that's there to write off Shawn Michaels till a later time. Just like the mythical idea about beating Triple H is also merely a consolation prize. The most genuine moment that Bryan was made a strong prospect of being a genuine, premier top guy was beating Cena, because Cena is actually the most relevant star to get a win against. Cena is a bigger star than Triple H. But lowering Bryan to having to chase Triple H to get some mid-tier win has killed him.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

CM Punk was a failure.
Ziggler was a failure.
The Miz was a failure.
Sheamus? Del Rio? Failures. 
Swagger? Ryback? Massive, massive failures.
And of course Daniel Bryan is a failure. 
Even Orton is considered a failure because of the poor ratings he drew in Smackdown. 

I don't know why WWE don't just give both the WHC and the WWE to Cena the next 20 years. It's obvious they cannot push anybody.


----------



## SolarKhan

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

THe storyline was a flop. But I never thought I'd see anyone cheered over HBK. So is HE a failure? You're out of your fucking mind if you think he is.


----------



## Amazing End 96

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

Cena reign has been better :roll:


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

I remember the OP. Dude's made some classic threads in his time:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/616736-how-long-until-project-skinny-midgets-over.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/619944-will-bryan-punk-kill-wwe-time-around.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/625005-crowd-responses-dont-mean-thing.html

:lol

Anyway as for this thread, I'd like to think Bryan's push is over, but I don't see it happening. I just see his program now with The Wyatt Family as filler until we get to Road to WrestleMania time. Bryan's main event run has sucked and it's one of the reasons why the product has been crap the past couple of months for me.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



Kevin Lockard said:


> They haven't failed with Bryan at all. He's extremely over, and has been since the spring of 2012. He got a enormous reaction from the crowd when he defeated Cena for the WWE Championship at Summerslam, and he got a big reaction on Raw when he put a respected legend like HBK in the Yes/No Lock. Regardless of whether you agree with the way the current storyline is being written, the goal is to build up to Bryan getting his big moment and victory with the WWE Title at Wrestlemania, so he's not being phased out of the main event permanently because he's been deemed a "failure" and anyone with half a brain can see that. The Wyatt feud is just to give Punk and Bryan something to do until Punk gets a crack at Orton for the WWE Title (Big Show is getting the shot at the moment) and until it's time for Bryan to win the Royal Rumble.


Its clear WWE was just using Bryan the entire time and never for one second wanted to maximize his potential. By the Rumble his momentum will have cooled down and they will use it as an excuse to overlook him. Bryan has officially gotten the Punk treatment. WWE logic: yea hes over and were gonna feature him but we are going to make it very clear that hes below Cena in every way possible. Pathetic


----------



## Ncomo

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

This storyline is far from over with DB, IMO they're keeping the title off him now and they're gonna make it a storyline in attempt to shaft him until he wins the rumble.


----------



## vk79

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



The Great Gatsby said:


> Its clear WWE was just using Bryan the entire time and never for one second wanted to maximize his potential. By the Rumble his momentum will have cooled down and they will use it as an excuse to overlook him. Bryan has officially gotten the Punk treatment. WWE logic: yea hes over and were gonna feature him but we are going to make it very clear that hes below Cena in every way possible. Pathetic


WWE can do that crap but at least Bryan beat Cena cleaner than he's ever been beaten before. Even though they took it away from us right away I'll never forget that moment.

Just like when Christian beat Del Rio. WWE took it away from us just 2 nights later but that is still one of the most memorable World Title victories of all time. Same goes for Ziglers MITB cash in victory.


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

I am interested to see where he will go. As for the crowds, I believe everyone not just a small part was for Bryan.


----------



## vk79

vanboxmeer said:


> The whole HBK thing is again simply a consolation prize that's there to write off Shawn Michaels till a later time. Just like the mythical idea about beating Triple H is also merely a consolation prize. The most genuine moment that Bryan was made a strong prospect of being a genuine, premier top guy was beating Cena, because Cena is actually the most relevant star to get a win against. Cena is a bigger star than Triple H. But lowering Bryan to having to chase Triple H to get some mid-tier win has killed him.


This seems spot on. At least Bryan fans can be happy he beat Superman Cena cleaner than he's ever been beaten.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

The crowds have seemed to die down a bit with Daniel Bryan since he first got this mega push. It was bound to happen considering how often he is featured on TV. He still has a great chance to win the Royal Rumble, however the better option would be CM Punk.


----------



## NO!

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



witcher said:


> Its a big failure. Ratings droped, PPV buyrate dropped and reveue drop. Besides you had lowest rating raw in 15 years. He was the center of attraction. All superstar revolved around him. He beat 2-3 ppl in single day he had the biggest push a guy can get after brock lesnar and he failed to deliver. I know cena wasnt there but still he should have carried raw ratings.
> And people complaining about story line fact of matter is what matters most is how over a superstar is and not storylines. You could put rock and austin in same shitty story lines and they would have doubled ratings.


So many things wrong with this post. Biggest push since Brock Lesnar? Haha, ridiculous. The superstars haven't revolved around him either, unless we ignore Big Show's placement in the angle? And what's this about ratings going down? They've been about the same for YEARS now. They haven't dropped significantly since Bryan's title win at Summerslam, and it's foolish to blame the failure of a three hour show on ONE guy. Especially when that guy is not the main focus of this story line. All you really have to do is pay attention to see that Big Show has been booked a lot stronger and with more of a backbone than Bryan.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Daniel Bryan beating John Cena was a great moment for DB fans, but the worst part about all of that is that John Cena's return has completely diminished that moment. Cena came back to challenge for the WHC, won it, yet never acknowledged getting back the title he lost or even getting revenge against Bryan. He didn't even mention Daniel Bryan since returning. Considering how often Cena props up his opponents you would think he would have acknowledged Bryan. It's almost as if WWE wanted Cena to not mention Bryan in order for fans to forget about his loss to DB. In some respects that's the right decision. But for DB fans this has to be disappointing.


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: So frustrating!*

WWE creative at its finest.


----------



## Stone Hot

The Boy Wonder said:


> Daniel Bryan beating John Cena was a great moment for DB fans, but the worst part about all of that is that John Cena's return has completely diminished that moment. Cena came back to challenge for the WHC, won it, yet never acknowledged getting back the title he lost or even getting revenge against Bryan. He didn't even mention Daniel Bryan since returning. Considering how often Cena props up his opponents you would think he would have acknowledged Bryan. It's almost as if WWE wanted Cena to not mention Bryan in order for fans to forget about his loss to DB. In some respects that's the right decision. But for DB fans this has to be disappointing.


yep thats why a win over HHH will mean more because HHH will acknowledge it. Weather HHH whines about his lose to DB or compliments DB on beating him HHH will acknowledge DB unlike cena


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: So frustrating!*

HHH and Vince don't view DB as a star.

Thats all there is to it. He might be incredibly over and incredibly talented. But he's not tall, So they wont ever give him the ball.

Its a stupidly dated philosophy (evidence being DB being mega over with every demo). But its a philosophy they have and will continue to go by.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> The crowds have seemed to die down a bit with Daniel Bryan since he first got this mega push. It was bound to happen considering how often he is featured on TV. He still has a great chance to win the Royal Rumble, however the better option would be CM Punk.


Punk is injured and been putting on stinkers as of late. Not sure if he's getting a title push anytime soon if he doesn't get himself together. You can tell they've been trying to cover for his limitations, such a 5 minute street fight as the blowoff to his feud with Ryback.

Rumble might be moot if Cean/Orton unification happens anyway.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*

Well,Bryan is helluva wrestler one of the best I've ever seen but damn he does not belong in main event scene in this company.He didn't belong in segments with HHH,he definitely didn't belong in this weeks segment with HBK.He looks ridiculous in this haircut and that awful beard he's got plus that pink shirt he has to wear right now all of this don't make me belive in him as a main event player.
Ziggler should've been in his position in this whole angle becasue he's got everything you expect from a top notch player.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



Sonny Crockett said:


> Well,Bryan is helluva wrestler one of the best I've ever seen but damn he does not belong in main event scene in this company.He didn't belong in segments with HHH,he definitely didn't belong in this weeks segment with HBK.He looks ridiculous in this haircut and that awful beard he's got plus that pink shirt he has to wear right now all of this don't make me belive in him as a main event player.
> Ziggler should've been in his position in this whole angle becasue he's got everything you expect from a top notch player.


The only thing ziggler has is looks. If you are pretentious and need to stare at chiseled abs in order to think they are good at what they do then so be it, but you certainly don't speak for the majority.


----------



## witcher

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



NO! said:


> So many things wrong with this post. Biggest push since Brock Lesnar? Haha, ridiculous. The superstars haven't revolved around him either, unless we ignore Big Show's placement in the angle? And what's this about ratings going down? They've been about the same for YEARS now. They haven't dropped significantly since Bryan's title win at Summerslam, and it's foolish to blame the failure of a three hour show on ONE guy. Especially when that guy is not the main focus of this story line. All you really have to do is pay attention to see that Big Show has been booked a lot stronger and with more of a backbone than Bryan.


How come this is not a big push.
He was beating 3 guys in one raw. He beat Cena clean. He was beating 3 members of shield alone. He was winning all god damn matches he was in.Raw was revolving around him. You had every1 comming to help bryan. From RVD to Kofi etc. Ratings has just not been low, its lowest rating for raw in last 15 years when raw was revolving around DB.
And no yes chats doesnt reflects anything. Ppl chant yes even when tripleh starts it. Its just like Fandango early days. All people were chanting his theme. But nobody gave a fck about him did they.
And again i will emphasis on this point. If you are hot, if you are a draw, if every1 likes you it doesnt matter what jack shit story line you are in. You can perform gay porn and people will still watch. If you dont have it in you then what happens is people dont watch and ratings drop. If you put austin or rock in the same story line you would have had record ratings. Now i am not comparing DB with austin or rock. Its example to indicate my point


----------



## Stanford

<3 Daniel Bryan


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: So frustrating!*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> HHH and Vince don't view DB as a star.
> 
> Thats all there is to it. He might be incredibly over and incredibly talented. But he's not tall, So they wont ever give him the ball.
> 
> Its a stupidly dated philosophy (evidence being DB being mega over with every demo). But its a philosophy they have and will continue to go by.


wait so he hasn't been the main event star for the last couple months and have the main storyline revolve completely around him? 

so how is that not ever giving him the ball?

the whole Wyatt feud is to ELEVATE the Wyatts NOT demote Punk or Bryan.


----------



## NO!

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



witcher said:


> How come this is not a big push.
> He was beating 3 guys in one raw. He beat Cena clean. He was beating 3 members of shield alone. He was winning all god damn matches he was in.Raw was revolving around him. You had every1 comming to help bryan. From RVD to Kofi etc. Ratings has just not been low, its lowest rating for raw in last 15 years when raw was revolving around DB.
> And no yes chats doesnt reflects anything. Ppl chant yes even when tripleh starts it. Its just like Fandango early days. All people were chanting his theme. But nobody gave a fck about him did they.
> And again i will emphasis on this point. If you are hot, if you are a draw, if every1 likes you it doesnt matter what jack shit story line you are in. You can perform gay porn and people will still watch. If you dont have it in you then what happens is people dont watch and ratings drop. If you put austin or rock in the same story line you would have had record ratings. Now i am not comparing DB with austin or rock. Its example to indicate my point


There was a lot of buzz earlier this year when Cena was the champion that Raw had its lowest rating of the year. Cena was the same guy who main evented the most successful Wrestlemania of all time less than a month before that episode. To blame one guy for a poor rating is over-simplifying things. Never mind that, I still have no idea what you're talking about when you imply that ratings have suffered like never before with Bryan in a main angle. Oh and remember Wrestlemania 19? It was disappointing as far as buyrates are concerned and it had Rock vs. Austin on the card. I'd also like to ask you and many other users on here why you allow ratings to dictate what YOU see as a success or failure in the first place? Also, even though I disagree with you on Bryan being the focal point of all of this, the story line itself has been poorly written and messy as well. That's why even I have skipped a lot of episodes, despite Bryan being one of my favorites.


----------



## vk79

The Boy Wonder said:


> Daniel Bryan beating John Cena was a great moment for DB fans, but the worst part about all of that is that John Cena's return has completely diminished that moment. Cena came back to challenge for the WHC, won it, yet never acknowledged getting back the title he lost or even getting revenge against Bryan. He didn't even mention Daniel Bryan since returning. Considering how often Cena props up his opponents you would think he would have acknowledged Bryan. It's almost as if WWE wanted Cena to not mention Bryan in order for fans to forget about his loss to DB. In some respects that's the right decision. But for DB fans this has to be disappointing.


It is disappointing no doubt but WWE cannot just erase that moment from history like the erased Benoit's. Bryan fans will always remember he beat SuperCena 100% cleaner than he has ever been beaten and perhaps ever will.

It sucks what happened after but fuck it, at least we got that unbelievable moment to witness even if it only lasted 5 minutes.


----------



## markedfordeath

plus, what does it say about Bryan that he can dominate Cena in a match and make it so that Super Cena doesn't even show up in the match, while guys like Sandow and Del Rio beat Cena down in their matches together and Super Cena comes back and pins them with one arm.? I think that shows that Bryan is valued second to Cena and is just better than most of the roster..he dominated Cena and taunted him.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: So frustrating!*



Ecoces said:


> wait so he hasn't been the main event star for the last couple months and have the main storyline revolve completely around him?
> 
> so how is that not ever giving him the ball?
> 
> the whole Wyatt feud is to ELEVATE the Wyatts NOT demote Punk or Bryan.


The angle was about getting HHH and Orton as heels. They used DB's overness for themselves. Thats why HHH is the main guy, thats why Orton is champion. And thats why DB isnt.


----------



## vk79

markedfordeath said:


> plus, what does it say about Bryan that he can dominate Cena in a match and make it so that Super Cena doesn't even show up in the match, while guys like Sandow and Del Rio beat Cena down in their matches together and Super Cena comes back and pins them with one arm.? I think that shows that Bryan is valued second to Cena and is just better than most of the roster..he dominated Cena and taunted him.


Lol yep.. Bryan dominated Cena in that match and that's what the match felt like it was trying to show. Cena was just trying to survive in that match while Bryan was just setting up for the inevitable victory. 

Never thought I'd see Cena lose a match so clean and get dominated at the same time. I doubt we will ever see Cena in a match like that ever again.


----------



## NO!

*Re: So frustrating!*



Ecoces said:


> wait so he hasn't been the main event star for the last couple months and have the main storyline revolve completely around him?
> 
> so how is that not ever giving him the ball?
> 
> the whole Wyatt feud is to ELEVATE the Wyatts NOT demote Punk or Bryan.


Being in the main event alone is not giving someone the ball. If that were the case, then Ryback was given the ball in May and June. There's more that goes into it. Sure the clean win over Cena was HUGE, but the follow-up hasn't been consistent. He's gone through many episodes without cutting a promo (including this past Monday), he looked fragile in the beat downs by The Shield and in his match with Big Show on Raw, the commentators mock him by saying shit like "flying goat", the abundance of special referees and additional characters has precluded Bryan from being the focal point of the angle, and the story line itself has been shit.


----------



## markedfordeath

i mean he was yelling for Cena to get his ass up multiple times and would kick him down when he would try to get up..he put him in submission hold after submission hold and when Cena was about to get offense in Bryan would knock him out. And he had time to taunt with the crowd before delivering the fatal blow..he even kicked out of the AA.


----------



## markedfordeath

that's why they should turn Cena heel, and the reasoning can be that Cena can dominate everyone else in the ring like hes' shown he has done since he came back and he can dominate guys with one arm, but Bryan can dominate him and Cena gets frustrated that Bryan is better than him...that could start their rivalry, frustration from Cena.


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: So frustrating!*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> The angle was about getting HHH and Orton as heels. They used DB's overness for themselves. Thats why HHH is the main guy, thats why Orton is champion. And thats why DB isnt.


there is a little more room at the top for more than one person. HHH is one focal point of the show, he is the main heel not orton ... orton is just there to facilitate the heat for HHH. 

Bryan is also there He is going to be the Austin to Mcmahon where HHH is going to throw everything at him to take him out and eventually he will come back to beat Orton (most likely winning the rumble.) 

I swear like some of you have never watched wrestling before. this is almost the exact same storyline they did with Austin/Vince. I mean come on guys be smarter than this.


----------



## Ecoces

markedfordeath said:


> that's why they should turn Cena heel, and the reasoning can be that Cena can dominate everyone else in the ring like hes' shown he has done since he came back and he can dominate guys with one arm, but Bryan can dominate him and Cena gets frustrated that Bryan is better than him...that could start their rivalry, frustration from Cena.


can we stop with the whole "turn Cena heel" thing? they aren't going to turn him when he is their biggest Merchandise seller. thats just asking for a dip in sales.


----------



## vk79

*Re: So frustrating!*



Ecoces said:


> there is a little more room at the top for more than one person. HHH is one focal point of the show, he is the main heel not orton ... orton is just there to facilitate the heat for HHH.
> 
> Bryan is also there He is going to be the Austin to Mcmahon where HHH is going to throw everything at him to take him out and eventually he will come back to beat Orton (most likely winning the rumble.)
> 
> I swear like some of you have never watched wrestling before. this is almost the exact same storyline they did with Austin/Vince. I mean come on guys be smarter than this.


Yes we all know that but this is a different era than Austin/Vince. We are in the year 2013 where storylines don't last longer than 2-3 months and WWE creative is not the same as it was in the Attitude Era.

People have lost faith and do not have the trust to believe in WWE creative to go back to Bryan chasing for the WWE Title. A lot of people including myself feel that they have moved on from this story and now will just move on to another challenger (perhaps Punk) for Wrestlemania time.

I hope I am dead wrong but when was the last time WWE shifted away from a story then went back to it a few months later? I don't remember that happening in the longest time. That is what they would essentially be doing if they go back to Bryan/HHH and Bryan chasing for the WWE title again. A lot of people just don't see that coming to fruition.


----------



## Alo0oy

vk79 said:


> It is disappointing no doubt but WWE cannot just erase that moment from history like the erased Benoit's. Bryan fans will always remember he beat SuperCena 100% cleaner than he has ever been beaten and perhaps ever will.
> 
> It sucks what happened after but fuck it, at least we got that unbelievable moment to witness even if it only lasted 5 minutes.


Why do you keep saying Bryan beat Cena cleaner than anybody ever has?

Batista to this day has the cleanest win over Cena (no injury excuse), JBL & Sheamus have beaten Cena clean before, Triple H beat Cena clean, The Rock as well, & Orton has multiple clean pinfalls over Cena as well. Have you started watching WWE last month?

EDIT: Even last year's survivor series pinfall was cleaner, Punk pinned him after Ryback hit him with the Shellshock.


----------



## markedfordeath

then that's a good sign, Bryan is in the same company as Batista and the Rock. Good sign for him.


----------



## Alo0oy

markedfordeath said:


> then that's a good sign, Bryan is in the same company as Batista and the Rock. Good sign for him.


They still have a backdoor excuse that they can use at any moment (Cena's injury), Cena was checking up with the doctor multiple times during their match, so they have the footage as well.


----------



## Mr. I

Alo0oy said:


> They still have a backdoor excuse that they can use at any moment (Cena's injury), Cena was checking up with the doctor multiple times during their match, so they have the footage as well.


And they also have footage of Cena saying "Daniel Bryan defeated me in a clean fight, this is not an excuse, it was a fair fight and the better man won". It was a clean win, and it will stay that way. WWE went out of their way to avoid these excuses being possible, and people are still bringing them up. Ridiculous.


----------



## markedfordeath

and didn't Cena just beat ADR and Sandow back to back nights with a bad arm? hmmm interesting. so how can he use it as an excuse with Bryan.?


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## Alo0oy

Ithil said:


> And they also have footage of Cena saying "Daniel Bryan defeated me in a clean fight, this is not an excuse, it was a fair fight and the better man won". It was a clean win, and it will stay that way. WWE went out of their way to avoid these excuses being possible, and people are still bringing them up. Ridiculous.


Cena saying he lost in a clean fight can actually be used to put Cena more over, by saying he "humbled himself" & said he lost in a clean fight despite having a bad elbow & how the doctor told him not to compete but he insisted to anyway.


----------



## THANOS

Alo0oy said:


> Cena saying he lost in a clean fight can actually be used to put Cena more over, by saying he "humbled himself" & said he lost in a clean fight despite having a bad elbow & how the doctor told him not to compete but he insisted to anyway.


It's been explained a million times before, including in the OP of this thread, but Bryan's victory was by far the cleanest victory anyone has ever had over Cena since he became the top face. Go check out the post and you'll see that each loss Cena has had, at their very cleanest, were "out of nowhere" victories, whereas Bryan beat Cena, without even targeting the elbow, and stood there taunting in his face for several seconds before straight-up, and in dominating fashion, steamrolling over him with a NEW finisher. No one can claim to have a cleaner victory than that over Cena. No one.


----------



## Alo0oy

THANOS said:


> It's been explained a million times before, including in the OP of this thread, but Bryan's victory was by far the cleanest victory anyone has ever had over Cena since he became the top face. Go check out the post and you'll see that each loss Cena has had, at their very cleanest, were "out of nowhere" victories, whereas Bryan beat Cena, without even targeting the elbow, and stood there taunting in his face for several seconds before straight-up, and in dominating fashion, steamrolling over him with a NEW finisher. No one can claim to have a cleaner victory than that over Cena. No one.


Just because he didn't target his elbow doesn't mean he won the match clean, Cena wasn't 100% during the match...FACT, thus Cena wasn't able to use all his offense or counter with full strength, he had to check with the doctor during the match, last year Cena was pinned after a shellshock, even THAT was cleaner than Summerslam.

Batista still has the cleanest win over Cena at SS 08, hell I'd say the tables match with Sheamus was cleaner, since there was no injury involved.


----------



## markedfordeath

i swear if they don't make Bryan the top face til the end of his career, then they are a bunch of idiots.he's the only wrestler since the Rock that can actually control a crowd's reaction...its incredible.


----------



## vk79

This is getting ridiculous. Bryan's win over Cena was 100% clean. To say anything else is just sugarcoating or trying to make excuses.

The tables win by Sheamus over Cena felt flukey at the time. 

Watch Bryan/Cena again. Bryan totally dominated Cena for most of that match while Cena was in survival mode from the first minute of the match till the end.


----------



## THANOS

Alo0oy said:


> Just because he didn't target his elbow doesn't mean he won the match clean, Cena wasn't 100% during the match...FACT, thus Cena wasn't able to use all his offense or counter with full strength, he had to check with the doctor during the match, last year Cena was pinned after a shellshock, even THAT was cleaner than Summerslam.
> 
> Batista still has the cleanest win over Cena at SS 08, hell I'd say the tables match with Sheamus was cleaner, since there was no injury involved.


It doesn't even matter that Cena's injury was there since it didn't factor in any part of the match including the finish which, unlike all those other matches, couldn't be played off as a lucky/out of nowhere victory. Pushing Cena through a table or catching Cena in mid-air for a Batista-bomb is nowhere near as clean as taunting for awhile as Cena slowly gets up, before absolutely crushing him with a brand new finisher. It can't really be argued, regardless of the injury, and especially, when WWE themselves don't even use it as an excuse. Stephanie McMahon and Cena both called the finish "clean as a whistle" so no one here should be disputing that when we factor in what happened in the actual match.


----------



## THANOS

vk79 said:


> This is getting ridiculous. Bryan's win over Cena was 100% clean. To say anything else is just sugarcoating or trying to make excuses.
> 
> The tables win by Sheamus over Cena felt flukey at the time.
> 
> Watch Bryan/Cena again. Bryan totally dominated Cena for most of that match while Cena was in survival mode from the first minute of the match till the end.


This. No other victory over Cena comes anywhere near close to this in terms of cleanness.


----------



## markedfordeath

if Bryan ends up never holding the title for a lengthy amount of time, then the WWE has no business sense..how could you ignore your fans?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Cena win isn't the problem. It's how they've handled the story since that is shaky.


----------



## Alo0oy

THANOS said:


> It doesn't even matter that Cena's injury was there since it didn't factor in any part of the match including the finish which, unlike all those other matches, couldn't be played off as a lucky/out of nowhere victory. Pushing Cena through a table or catching Cena in mid-air for a Batista-bomb is nowhere near as clean as taunting for awhile as Cena slowly gets up, before absolutely crushing him with a brand new finisher. It can't really be argued, regardless of the injury, and especially, when WWE themselves don't even use it as an excuse. Stephanie McMahon and Cena both called the finish "clean as a whistle" so no one here should be disputing that when we factor in what happened in the actual match.


Okay, now I think you're just trolling me, no way are you being serious at this point.

But just in case you were: Are you saying a win over an iniured opponent is cleaner than an "out of nowhere" win? Like really?

Regarding the injury, it doesn't matter what they said, they can retract that with a single promo, that is why they had Cena check with the doctors during the match, it's future-proof in case they want to retract that statement.


----------



## THANOS

Alo0oy said:


> Okay, now I think you're just trolling me, no way are you being serious at this point.
> 
> But just in case you were: Are you saying a win over an iniured opponent is cleaner than an "out of nowhere" win? Like really?
> 
> Regarding the injury, it doesn't matter what they said, they can retract that with a single promo, that is why they had Cena check with the doctors during the match, it's future-proof in case they want to retract that statement.


The injury didn't play into the match at all, and wasn't targeted by Bryan at all, and when you look at that dominating finish that didn't involve the elbow at all, OF COURSE, it's cleaner than an "out of nowhere" win.


----------



## vk79

It was a totally CLEAN win. I just don't understand why anyone would think otherwise?

On tv multiple times they have stated it was so. Noone has said that it was a lucky win or Bryan did not earn it. The whole story with Bryan would not have even taken place if he didn't beat Cena the way he did.


----------



## Your_Solution

THANOS said:


> The injury didn't play into the match at all, and wasn't targeted by Bryan at all, and when you look at that dominating finish that didn't involve the elbow at all, OF COURSE, it's cleaner than an "out of nowhere" win.


Sheamus' win over Cena was 100% clean. Thats why it was so shocking. Can't get cleaner than that

Bryan's win over Cena was also clean for the record, I don't consider an injury to be a factor in whether a match was clean or not. It IS something that protects Cena though, and no doubt next time Cena-Bryan have a match it's going to get brought up.


----------



## THANOS

Your_Solution said:


> Sheamus' win over Cena was 100% clean. Thats why it was so shocking. Can't get cleaner than that
> 
> Bryan's win over Cena was also clean for the record, I don't consider an injury to be a factor in whether a match was clean or not. It IS something that protects Cena though, and no doubt next time Cena-Bryan have a match it's going to get brought up.


Sheamus pushed Cena through a table from the top rope. Cena basically fucked up and Sheamus just pushed him and he fell through it. That is the definition of a lucky win lol to be honest. The fact that the injury still didn't play into Cena/Bryan over rules Cena being protected. As mentioned before, if Bryan used the elbow to tap Cena out than that's different, but he was beaten without even factoring the elbow.


----------



## Duke Silver

Mister WrestleMania said:


> The Cena win isn't the problem. It's how they've handled the story since that is shaky.


Yeah. It's really the main reason that I'm not upset that Bryan has been "demoted" for the time being. I have no doubt that he'll be back in the main-event in due time. It makes sense to reel him in if they're going to give him a big Rumble/Mania moment (which is just an inkling on my part). The Authority feud couldn't be sustained through the Winter, but it can be called back to with the greatest of ease. 

Bryan was on a tremendous role with the weak-link angle, which transitioned wonderfully into the Cena feud. The Orton feud - on the other hand - just didn't work in the way that most probably hoped. Not only was it given the back-seat treatment, it further cemented the notion that Orton and Bryan just don't have that great of a chemistry together. In addition, they moved his character away from the respect-driven veteran underdog to much more of a WWE-style babyface - as WWE are want to do with their top faces. That in itself is enough to cool the fans down a little. The same thing happened with Punk when he went from edgy rebel to Bart Simpson.

So Bryan taking a step back might not be such a bad thing. Especially since he's come out of the feud by [hopefully] moving away from the WWE babyface and getting back to the Dragon. It'll allow him to recover from the mess of the Orton feud, it gives any fans that felt Bryan was being over-exposed a chance to take a breather, and more importantly it allows Bryan to get back to where he was during the Summer. I think that it can be accomplish being paired with Punk in a feud with the Wyatts. I don't even necessarily see it as a demotion. Bryan won't have the spotlight, but he'll still have a fairly significant role. With Punk on his side, you've got the two top crowd favorites (and indy darlings) together, interacting as equal WWE main-eventers for the first time. That can't be a bad thing.

Not to mention the possibility of BRYAN VS. HARPER!


----------



## Vyer

THANOS said:


> Sheamus pushed Cena through a table from the top rope. Cena basically fucked up and Sheamus just pushed him and he fell through it. That is the definitely of a lucky win lol to be honest. The fact that the injury still didn't play into Cena/Bryan over rules Cena being protected. As mentioned before, if Bryan used the elbow to tap Cena out than that's different, but he was beaten without even factoring the elbow.


Was it push? It looked like Cena just fell...


----------



## THANOS

Vyer said:


> Was it push? It looked like Cena just fell...


I could be mistaken, but I think Cena was slipping and then Sheamus just took advantage and pushed him?


----------



## vk79

Lol.. yep Cena just "jumped" for some inexplicable reason into the table. After the match even King was questioning whether or not Cena just lost his balance and fell into the table saying that Sheamus didn't really have much to do with that.

Hardly a 100% clean convincing victory at all.


----------



## markedfordeath

ugh, Sheamus coming back would suck the energy out of the arenas.


----------



## Mr. I

Alo0oy said:


> Just because he didn't target his elbow doesn't mean he won the match clean, Cena wasn't 100% during the match...FACT, thus Cena wasn't able to use all his offense or counter with full strength, he had to check with the doctor during the match, last year Cena was pinned after a shellshock, even THAT was cleaner than Summerslam.
> 
> Batista still has the cleanest win over Cena at SS 08, hell I'd say the tables match with Sheamus was cleaner, since there was no injury involved.


I'm starting to think you are legitimately insane. It was clean as a whistle. The WWE intentionally arranged the match in order to make it as clean as humanly possible. 

Stop.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ithil said:


> I'm starting to think you are legitimately insane. It was clean as a whistle. The WWE intentionally arranged the match in order to make it as clean as humanly possible.
> 
> Stop.



This. The writers presented the win as clean and it is what WWE intended. Just because someone doesnt like that Bryan beat Cena clean doesnt mean you get to rewrite history. As far as Sheamus, winning clean,to me, connotes pinning someone in the middle of the ring w/o any interference or storyline excuse. Sheamus winning would be akin to if they had a title match where you could win via countout. It's a win, but you never pinned anyone.


----------



## markedfordeath

Now they can have Bryan be the first guy to pin Bray Wyatt. Add to his legacy.Fuck WWE, give him the title!


----------



## PGSucks

Just caught the segment with HBK (my DVR didn't record RAW for some reason), and he was very AMDRAG. With Cole saying that Bryan snapped after keeping his anger in, I'm hoping he finally starts transitioning to that kind of character.

I'm looking forward to Bryan/Punk/Wyatt interactions in the near future :mark:


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



Londrick said:


> How has it failed when he's become bigger than Hogan and Austin?


The funniest thing is that some people actually believe that.


----------



## markedfordeath

the American Dragon is FINALLY here....more serious shit coming.....the guy can do anything and make it gold..any character he could do, its awesome.


----------



## stonefort

Daniel Bryan can play any character! Unless they are tall. Or strong. Or charismatic.
Or interesting.

But other than that his range is unlimited!!


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: So, do accept that the Daniel Bryan experiment has been a colossal failure yet?*



witcher said:


> Its a big failure. Ratings droped, PPV buyrate dropped and reveue drop. Besides you had lowest rating raw in 15 years. He was the center of attraction. All superstar revolved around him. He beat 2-3 ppl in single day he had the biggest push a guy can get after brock lesnar and he failed to deliver. I know cena wasnt there but still he should have carried raw ratings.
> And people complaining about story line fact of matter is what matters most is how over a superstar is and not storylines. You could put rock and austin in same shitty story lines and they would have doubled ratings.


Except Rock didn't double ratings when he was back. He lost viewers on some of his over runs. TV is different now. It's as simple as that.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan is a draw, his contract signing last week was the highest rated segment..and his matches normally do well even without stipulations. The fact that people are pissed that he doesn't have the title tells you all you need to know...people like him.


----------



## Alo0oy

THANOS said:


> The injury didn't play into the match at all, and wasn't targeted by Bryan at all, and when you look at that dominating finish that didn't involve the elbow at all, OF COURSE, it's cleaner than an "out of nowhere" win.


It doesn't matter whether he "targeted" his elbow or not...let me ask you this: do you deny that Cena wasn't 100%?

I'm pretty sure that no one can deny that, whether the elbow was targeted or not is irrelevant, Cena wasn't at full strength, & Cena checking with the doctors throughout the match wasn't just for aesthetics, it was to protect Cena. How is that cleaner than two Batista bombs or a Pedigree in a straight up one on one match is beyond me.

There are many wins cleaner than that, the ones I mentioned are only off the top of my head. Hell, Khali squashed Cena clean at one point. There was also a tables match between him & Orton in 2010, & a Raw match with HBK that HBK won clean.

If I do my research, I could probably find at least 15 wins cleaner.

Does this match qualify as a clean win? Probably, but calling it the cleanest win over Cena is asinine.


----------



## vk79

Vince Mcmahon stated he was disappointed with Summerslam because fans didn't buy into the attraction. 

It seems pretty obvious that would mean the main event which was Cena/Bryan of course. Bryan will get the blame obviously for Summerslam buyrates being way down from last year which had HHH/Brock main event. 

I really do not feel too confident that Bryan will be back in the main event program after reading this statement from the owner of the WWE himself.


----------



## markedfordeath

he didn't even say anything about Bryan.....so where did that come from? why would you feel it would be his fault? he's been having the best work of his career.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Night of Champions did 92,000 domestic buys, lowest in history. He's done.

And Vince's words clearly state that he feels Bryan will be the one who will get the blame for the Summerslam buyrate. You know Cena, Brock, and Punk aren't going to be punished because they've had a history of drawing a buyrate at least once. He's basically saying that Bryan vs Cena was not an attraction match, and since Cena is untouchable, Bryan is considered as the reason why it wasn't an attraction match.


----------



## markedfordeath

oh really? so if Bryan isn't on Raw next week in any sort of big storyline, then i'll believe you..but if he's on Raw along with Punk standing side by side going up against the Wyatts and the Authority, then what you just said is full of shit....but if Bryan either isn't on TV at all, or is in a match against a jobber, then i'll believe you!


----------



## NO!

vk79 said:


> Vince Mcmahon stated he was disappointed with Summerslam because fans didn't buy into the attraction.





vanboxmeer said:


> And Vince's words clearly state that he feels Bryan will be the one who will get the blame for the Summerslam buyrate.


Where did you get this from?


----------



## stonefort

vanboxmeer said:


> Night of Champions did 92,000 domestic buys, lowest in history. He's done.


Yep. Shocker that casual fans aren't buying the 5'7 bearded guy as a legit main eventer. Who could possibly have predicted that?

Casuals liked him as the undercard comedy gimmick underdog. But it's just silly having the tiny guy be destroying everybody on the roster. How many times did he take out all 3 Shield members by himself? Breaks the suspension of disbelief to have someone that small and weak on top.


----------



## markedfordeath

he's pulling shit out of his ass. Vince just said "Summerslam wasn't the right attraction" nothing about Bryan at all..people jump to too many damn conclusions.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> oh really? so if Bryan isn't on Raw next week in any sort of big storyline, then i'll believe you..but if he's on Raw along with Punk standing side by side going up against the Wyatts and the Authority, then what you just said is full of shit....but if Bryan either isn't on TV at all, or is in a match against a jobber, then i'll believe you!


You don't go from one extreme to another. He'll just be a upper-level enhancement talent for the rest of his career. Not a Justin Gabriel barely being on television level guy.


----------



## markedfordeath

ha ha wow!! upper level enhancement talent? do you not see the Yes signs all over every damn arena? the shirts he sells......look how they made him look going into Summerslam...how many times did they call him troll and say he wasn't good enough? you're blaming Bryan for Summerslam? You do know the constant screwjobs are going to lead to something big, right? you're insane if you think he's enhancement talent..what a joke!


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> he's pulling shit out of his ass. Vince just said "Summerslam wasn't the right attraction" nothing about Bryan at all..people jump to too many damn conclusions.


Summerslam had 2 matches booked at the "attraction" level. 3 of the 4 guys have a proven track record of at least 1 buyrate. Those 3 aren't going to be blamed because they'll be in prominent spots at other PPVs. Bryan was the only one that had question marks if he was an attraction or not, he's the guy going to shoulder the blame because he's expendable compared to the other 3. That's why they had planned that Orton was going over at HIAC for weeks. They already decided that Bryan was a flop and hence they were already booking Big Show to take his spot in the build-up. Now he's in a enhancement spot to make the Wyatts look good and Punk's there because he's in pain and they need a healthy guy who's over to take the big bumps for the big guys.


----------



## Stone Hot

Well it looks like Triple H was right. Sorry DB u cant draw for shit. Jk jk. He will stil get his push. It was his comedy character that wasnt selling. Lets hope Bryans serious character does when he continues his program with HHH


----------



## PGSucks

vanboxmeer said:


> Night of Champions did 92,000 domestic buys, lowest in history. He's done.


NoC didn't do catastrophically badly like you seem to say it did. It still got more buys than the 2010 and 2011 events with an absolutely horrible card. 2012 did better, but it had a much better card on paper.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> ha ha wow!! upper level enhancement talent? do you not see the Yes signs all over every damn arena? the shirts he sells......look how they made him look going into Summerslam...how many times did they call him troll and say he wasn't good enough? you're blaming Bryan for Summerslam? You do know the constant screwjobs are going to lead to something big, right? you're insane if you think he's enhancement talent..what a joke!


It doesn't matter what "I" think, it's what matters what the company thinks. And the proof is in the pudding with how they booked him to fail. Self-fulfilling prophecy that he'd drift back down to midcard status to make people look good, as he's been doing his entire WWE career even in this current run when he was the enhancement talent to get over Orton and HHH's heel turns and establishing them at the top level for what they consider they're real babyface stars to chase after.


----------



## markedfordeath

you people are nuts who think Bryan is done..he has at least 6-7 more years left in wrestling, he's in awesome shape, is being prominently featured on television every week...the writers have made him look awful, but everyone around the world loves the guy...none of you guys bought the ppvs because you thought he'd get screwed, right? same thought process of people around the country.....so its WWE's fault.....I bet Bryan still wins the Rumble and has a big WM match.....so they would let a flop make HBK tap out? they would have HBK wasting his time on a flop? get real!


----------



## checkcola

vanboxmeer said:


> Now he's in a enhancement spot to make the Wyatts look good and Punk's there because he's in pain and they need a healthy guy who's over to take the big bumps for the big guys.


Few things. Bryan will carry the load in the matches with the Wyatts because, yes, CM Punk has been injured since what? way back since the tale end of his title reign and the Wyatts are hacks who aren't good wrestlers. Bryan was going to have to cover for all four regardless of his status. The others can't bring the expected quality just because of their limitations as professional wrestlers.

I also promise you, the Wyatts are going to flop. The moment they have to wrestle a Miz match or something, it will be a complete repeat of that Ring of Fire match at Summerslam. They haven't wrestled a single good match in the WWE yet and their first good match will be against Bryan and their last good match will be against Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan is the future of the company...he's such a good worker that he can make anyone look good. And they need him to elevate other guy's careers...and Bryan will continue to be a top guy because he can have awesome championship matches with anyone and everyone loves him. He's the man! its obvious the company loves him too.


----------



## vanboxmeer

checkcola said:


> Few things. Bryan will carry the load in the matches with the Wyatts because, yes, CM Punk has been injured since what? way back since the tale end of his title reign and the Wyatts are hacks who aren't good wrestlers. Bryan was going to have to cover for all four regardless of his status. The others can't bring the expected quality just because of their limitations as professional wrestlers.
> 
> I also promise you, the Wyatts are going to flop. The moment they have to wrestle a Miz match or something, it will be a complete repeat of that Ring of Fire match at Summerslam. They haven't wrestled a single good match in the WWE yet and their first good match will be against Bryan and their last good match will be against Bryan.


Which is exactly the definition of an enhancement talent. They need him to "make" the Wyatts since they're splitting the Shield up in upcoming months. Hence, he's an upperlevel enhancement talent from this point forward. Basically the same spot he was in before the "HHH has his new heel character that we need to get over so let's feed him D-Bry" thing started.


----------



## markedfordeath

i don't know why you're so pessimistic! just enjoy the ride...Bryan will become a made man..that's the point of this angle, to get him to be a huge draw..they saw that the writing was making it bad and so Vince had all the scripts rewritten and now they're starting at square one again and Bryan will come out on top. They keep having him lose only by interference and Triple H keeps mentioning him and he made a legend tap out. No worries. Big Show is just filler right now. The Wyatts are going to lose to Bryan/Punk in their Survivor Series match..they're just lackeys. The Shield never beat Bryan.


----------



## checkcola

vanboxmeer said:


> Which is exactly the definition of an enhancement talent. They need him to "make" the Wyatts since they're splitting the Shield up in upcoming months. Hence, he's an upperlevel enhancement talent from this point forward. Basically the same spot he was in before the "HHH has his new heel character that we need to get over so let's feed him D-Bry" thing started.


Even if CM Punk and Bryan put over the Wyatts fans won't buy into them. Eventually they'll have to wrestle another babyface, such as the Miz or Kofi or Dolph, and it will be clear as day that they suck. They can give Bryan turd shining duty, but the Wyatt's are still shit. This storyline is the second coming of Heyman guys vs CM Punk. The heels are not going to get 'made'. You are insane.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> i don't know why you're so pessimistic! just enjoy the ride...Bryan will become a made man..that's the point of this angle, to get him to be a huge draw..they saw that the writing was making it bad and so Vince had all the scripts rewritten and now they're starting at square one again and Bryan will come out on top. They keep having him lose only by interference and Triple H keeps mentioning him and he made a legend tap out. No worries. Big Show is just filler right now. The Wyatts are going to lose to Bryan/Punk in their Survivor Series match..they're just lackeys. The Shield never beat Bryan.


The point of this angle and any other main event angle was to draw money, it didn't. So they changed the "point" of the angle to establish Triple H's new character for his program against Vince. Big Show is indeed filler, but so was Daniel Bryan. He was just the first guy to be fed to the top heel. All these babyfaces are being fed to Triple H so that Vince can bring in own chosen guy to beat Hunter at Mania (which was originally planned for Steve Austin, and then The Rock, but assuredly a big star in Vince's eyes). Bryan was simply there to actually turn Hunter fully heel because if they'd done it to Cena he'd get cheered and wouldn't be effective in establishing that. The HBK thing was to write off Shawn's character because in WWE land Shawn has higher priority than Bryan especially come Mania time. And be a consolation prize to satiate the Bryan marks since they can pretend to tell people that they "really really tried ever so hard to make him a star, but it didn't click guys, it's not OUR fault" and then immediately go with their actual plan and be the job guy to put over the Wyatts. Just like how he was the job guy to establish the Shield in their debut.


----------



## vanboxmeer

checkcola said:


> Even if CM Punk and Bryan put over the Wyatts fans won't buy into them. Eventually they'll have to wrestle another babyface, such as the Miz or Kofi or Dolph, and it will be clear as day that they suck. They can give Bryan turd shining duty, but the Wyatt's are still shit. This storyline is the second coming of Heyman guys vs CM Punk. The heels are not going to get 'made'. You are insane.


I never said they'd actually be successful going forward, I simply stated what Bryan's task is. His actual assigned task. Not the end goal, you troglodyte.


----------



## markedfordeath

nope...Triple H's main feud right now is with Show and Bryan, they're both allies..now they're slowly bringing Punk into the equation as well. calm down! everything will be okay, you'll see!


----------



## vk79

I hate to say it but from the way Vince said it himself it seemed pretty clear. The main attraction of Summerslam obviously means the main event. He said fans were pretty much not excited about it.

So it just seems logical that Vince himself feels Bryan is not a top draw. He is putting a good share of the blame that the main angle of Summerslam could not draw which included Cena whom they will never blame and Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

or maybe he meant they weren't attracted to the fact that they presented Bryan as weak..why do you think after Summerslam they corrected it by having him own guys in matches and kick ass? on the road to Summerslam he was belittled and called names constantly and they made him look like he would stand no chance against Cena, and they kept having Orton come out with the case being a buzzkill to each and every moment. And adding Triple H as the ref just makes things shitty too. It was overbooked and very predictable what would happen. Plus, if they weren't high on Bryan, then why did he main event all the ppvs since Summerslam? and will probably be in another for Survivor Series? oh and by the way, people got refunds for Night of Champions, are you guys conveniently forgetting that?


----------



## Stanford

Wrestling makes me feel so nostalgic. I remember when I was a kid, I could barely sleep a wink on Monday night in anticipation of the Raw ratings on Tuesday. I had t-shirts printed up with pay per view buy rates, and toy Neilsen boxes on my dresser. I didn't actually watch the wrestling though because, hey, where is the enjoyment in that? The numbers are the real stars of the show. 

I'm glad I have a community to discuss numbers with as an adult. Ratings rule.


----------



## vanboxmeer

vk79 said:


> I hate to say it but from the way Vince said it himself it seemed pretty clear. The main attraction of Summerslam obviously means the main event. He said fans were pretty much not excited about it.
> 
> So it just seems logical that Vince himself feels Bryan is not a top draw. He is putting a good share of the blame that the main angle of Summerslam could not draw which included Cena whom they will never blame and Bryan.


Vince closed out the conference call by wishing everyone a good day and saying, “The future looks bright.” It didn’t seem like Vince realized he was still on the line, as could be heard saying in the background, “As Daniel Bryan would say…” There was laughter in the background. One of the three men mentioned something about it being “the shortest” and sarcastically said no one would have saw it coming.


----------



## checkcola

vanboxmeer said:


> I never said they'd actually be successful going forward, I simply stated what Bryan's task is. His actual assigned task.


You said Bryan would make them, I assumed they'd go to a huge huge level because someone getting made is a result, not an act if you get my drift. If it fails, as I suspect, they won't get made. They'll just be the lackeys of the month for some babyfaces to work with, say like Axel and Ryback giving CM Punk something to do for a time. The Wyatts are just three green guys who couldn't cut it on a big stage, there's nothing wrong with that, plenty of no-talents manage to get tv time in wrestling. The poof is Summerslam and the Ring of Fire match and the rub Kane tried to give them, widely considered to be a disaster of a program and payoff.


----------



## Duke Silver

Convenient how Vanbox only appears to discuss Bryan when he's in an apparent lull.


----------



## vk79

checkcola said:


> You said Bryan would make them, I assumed they'd go to a huge huge level because someone getting made is a result, not an act if you get my drift. If it fails, as I suspect, they won't get made. They'll just be the lackeys of the month for some babyfaces to work with, say like Axel and Ryback giving CM Punk something to do for a time. The Wyatts are just three green guys who couldn't cut it on a big stage, there's nothing wrong with that, plenty of no-talents manage to get tv time in wrestling. The poof is Summerslam and the Ring of Fire match and the rub Kane tried to give them, widely considered to be a disaster of a program and payoff.


I agree with you about the Wyatts. They get zero reaction from the crowd every single week. I'm not sure what a lot of people see in them.

They will probably not even be anywhere close to relevant by Wrestlemania time.


----------



## Stanford

Duke Silver said:


> Convenient how Vanbox only appears to discuss Bryan when he's in an apparent lull.


Not true. He talks about him all the time. It's the reason he gets up in the morning.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan isn't in a lull at all, he's their best worker on the roster....everyone loves the guy. geez, he's going to be fine. He has many years left, this is just the start.....the WWE loves his work too...people are making a huge deal out of this for no reason. The Wyatts are connected to Vince and Triple H, Vince is returning as a heel, if the Wyatts are his guys and he wants the Wyatts to feud with Bryan, and Vince is involved with Bryan in a feud, how is that bad for Bryan?


----------



## Londrick

Honestly if I was GOAT I would rather be one of the stars of Total Divas than hold a piece of leather and fake gold.


----------



## markedfordeath

i think WWE would be very dumb to give up on Bryan at all...he has tons of long term potential.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Considering the chairman ended his own major conference call to the investors by "accidentally" openly burying Bryan, you know who he's thinking of as the primary target to be blamed. He's hollering at his creative team to get rid of Bryan from the title picture every single week for months just like he did when Mysterio won the World title at mania.


----------



## markedfordeath

how did he accidentally bury Bryan?


----------



## vanboxmeer

-Vince was asked about the pay-per-view numbers. He once again stressed that pay-per-views are attraction driven. He said it was a "swing and a miss" as far as the attraction they went with. He said the declining numbers really don't have to do with anything other than that.

-Vince closed out the conference call by wishing everyone a good day and saying, "The future looks bright."

-It didn't seem like Vince realized he was still on the line, as could be heard saying, "As Daniel Bryan would say..." There was laughter in the room. One of the three men mentioned something about it being "the shortest" and said no one would have saw it coming.


----------



## markedfordeath

seen what coming? i'm missing something here...and Daniel Bryan says Yes! is that what Vince meant?


----------



## markedfordeath

CM Punk/Cena from 2011 got the exact buy rate as Bryan/Cena this year....NOC 2011 with Triple H/Punk got less buyrates then NOC 2013 with Orton/Bryan. so I don't see how there is a problem...Punk got the longest title reign in 25 years out of that....and you think Bryan is in trouble?


----------



## checkcola

I'm not even sure what that means to tell the truth. The Future is bright, as Daniel Bryan would say, one of the shortest. Huh? Short days are the brightest? Something to do with a joke about his hieght or maybe day light savings time?

Of course, as Daniel Bryan might say, the end line is logically YES YES YES.


----------



## vanboxmeer

It was a sarcastic remark revealing their true thoughts on the subject when the "attraction" they went with was Daniel Bryan - top face of the company for this financial quarter. In the background someone slyly, sarcastically remarked something in the line of him being the shortest guy not being a financial success and that somehow "no one saw it coming".


----------



## markedfordeath

Going into Summerslam, Bryan had never been in a main event so they had to figure his very first number wasn't going to be Rock-esque. They had him pin Cena cleanly any way.


----------



## markedfordeath

I guess we'll see where that enhancement talent Daniel Bryan's career goes from here then...maybe he won't even get an entrance anymore, he'll get the 3MB treatment.....wonder if he'll start taking bumps from El Torito on Raw. That guy Bryan is so unimportant in the WWE, fans don't care about him and his main event matches are horrible, he's too short to belong there. Would make a horrible face of the company because he's not a real man right? LOL


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> I guess we'll see where that enhancement talent Daniel Bryan's career goes from here then...maybe he won't even get an entrance anymore, he'll get the 3MB treatment.....wonder if he'll start taking bumps from El Torito on Raw. That guy Bryan is so unimportant in the WWE, fans don't care about him and his main event matches are horrible, he's too short to belong there. Would make a horrible face of the company because he's not a real man right? LOL


Enhancement talent doesn't immediately correlate to pure jobber. Just that he won't be a real main eventer ever again. Rather a guy who has a spot on the card somewhere from the middle of the card to maybe as high as the occasional semi-main or even part of a multiple person main event match as one of the participants to "enhance" the match quality as well as his opponents. That's basically what his WWE career has always been about, making others look good. Just on differing parts of the card whether it be introducing new talents and establishing them (Shield, Big E Langston) or giving the next real challenger some momentum by putting them over on television (Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio) or getting sacrificed at the alter to put over divas (AJ, Triple H). He'll always have a spot on television, he just won't be making top dollar in the main event.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Summerslam also had Brock, Cena and Punk. No one person is gonna be blamed. A part timer and the companys top star are on that list. And Ortons cash in was also gonna happen, everyone knew it. I think the biggest problem was predictablity. Most knew Bryan was gonna win and Orton was probably gonna cash in. There was literally no suspense leading into the show, except maybe Brock and Punk and that apparently wasn't enough either. Not to mention the price is way too high and not everyone has 50 bucks to spend. Take your pick. I bought it cuz I wanted to see the two main events and actually thought it was a solid show, but not shocked at all at the buyrate.


----------



## Vyer

checkcola said:


> I'm not even sure what that means to tell the truth. The Future is bright, as Daniel Bryan would say, one of the shortest. Huh? Short days are the brightest? Something to do with a joke about his hieght or maybe day light savings time?
> 
> Of course, as Daniel Bryan might say, the end line is logically YES YES YES.


I don't know what it means eithers to be quite honest.


----------



## markedfordeath

i dont know why they care about PPV's anymore anyway...apparently this new Network thing they are about to run with, you pay a monthly fee for it and you get all the ppvs on the channel......so i mean they aren't even going to have ppvs anymore starting in 2014..they'll just be apart of the network for much cheaper.


----------



## markedfordeath

and if that's Bryan's new spot on the card, that's where Punk has been this whole time, so I guess they're both thought of as the same afterall. Punk is being punished too then...wasn't he supposed to be in the title picture with Orton? instead its Big Show...so i guess both are being punished lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Vyer said:


> I don't know what it means eithers to be quite honest.


Without hearing every statement made and their body language, it is impossible to really know what was meant. It does sound like Vince could have been mocking Bryan but more info is needed.


----------



## JustJoel

vanboxmeer said:


> -Vince was asked about the pay-per-view numbers. He once again stressed that pay-per-views are attraction driven. He said it was a "swing and a miss" as far as the attraction they went with. He said the declining numbers really don't have to do with anything other than that.
> 
> -Vince closed out the conference call by wishing everyone a good day and saying, "The future looks bright."
> *
> -It didn't seem like Vince realized he was still on the line*, as could be heard saying, "As Daniel Bryan would say..." There was laughter in the room. One of the three men mentioned something about it being "the shortest" and said no one would have saw it coming.


*My bolding.*











Spoiler: Gene's thoughts



You're being worked


----------



## markedfordeath

ha ha he wouldn't be mocking him...why would he mock one of his most popular wrestlers? come on now! no one on here heard what was said and wasn't there to see the body language.


----------



## markedfordeath

did he mock Punk when he got the same number with Cena back in 2011? no! he actually rewarded him by having him face Lesnar, Rock, Undertaker, and having a huge title reign.....


----------



## Osize10

damn Bryan is fucked. He's going back to jobber status. Shit.


----------



## Londrick

vanboxmeer said:


> -Vince was asked about the pay-per-view numbers. He once again stressed that pay-per-views are attraction driven. He said it was a "swing and a miss" as far as the attraction they went with. He said the declining numbers really don't have to do with anything other than that.
> 
> -Vince closed out the conference call by wishing everyone a good day and saying, "The future looks bright."
> 
> -It didn't seem like Vince realized he was still on the line, as could be heard saying, "As Daniel Bryan would say..." There was laughter in the room. One of the three men mentioned something about it being "the shortest" and said no one would have saw it coming.


:ti

HHH is jealous he's not able to bury Bryan like Vince did in the conference call.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Osize10 said:


> damn Bryan is fucked. He's going back to jobber status. Shit.


The only hope for Bryan is that Vince is constructing an elaborate angle starting with this "accidental" comment on Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

What frustrates me as a Bryan fan is how WWE will now start booking the angle "right" now that Show is the center. There will be no weekly beatdowns and there will be more Stone Cold moments where Show thwarts the Authority. All Bryan got to do was spray paint a car.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

This should be good for Bryan as Punk basically has creative control over his angles. He'll make sure Bryan shines as he loves Bryan as well. 

As far as what Bryan could've been, the past is over and the future doesn't exist yet. Just live in the present and enjoy it.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah i was thinking that too, Punk is his really good friend, so since Punk has creative control, he wants to look good in this new angle so of course Bryan will too.


----------



## Londrick

If only Bryan ate steak, then he'd be a major draw.


----------



## #Mark

Wow, Vince actually buried Bryan in front of investors. I was thinking they would try to salvage the remainder of his push till Mania but I guess he'll be done by then. I'm expecting that he'll be a midcard job guy within the next three months.


----------



## Reaper

I can't think about Bryan any longer without thinking about the Miz and Kofi in all honesty. Kofi because of the car and Miz because he too is a former WWE champion.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Bryan will get his win at the rumble and then go on and headline Mania and win the title.


----------



## markedfordeath

he didn't bury him in front of investors, he was doing his Yes chant in front of the investors. He said "like Daniel Bryan says" whats a matter with saying that? Yeah he's going to the low card with Miz and Kofi...he'll be on the first hour of Raw every month...The dude is in an angle with Punk, haven't we all been waiting for this? Triple H is in charge of the Wyatts now...Punk and Bryan are the two enemies of the Authority, they're working together..this is a dream come true! Summerslam is over and done with. Vince already said that the finances that were lost on the ppvs have been offset by other things that gained profit. Its really no big deal, plus they have a huge tv deal coming.....I think he'll forgive them lol


----------



## shabs100

Londrick said:


> If only Bryan ate steak, then he'd be a major draw.


lol so true!


----------



## Osize10

Mark my words:

Bryan is in the fight of his life to get a WM match longer than 7 minutes on this year's card. He's truly fucked and he did nothing wrong really.


----------



## krai999

never was watching raw anyway for 2 months now only got interested because bryan was being pushed looking online for segments in all honesty. Guess this is time to say goodbye to let go of my only little thread left of anything involving wrestling it was good while it lasted.Use this time to watch fairy tail or catch up to one piece


----------



## stonefort

Osize10 said:


> Mark my words:
> 
> Bryan is in the fight of his life to get a WM match longer than 7 minutes on this year's card. He's truly fucked and he did nothing wrong really.


Daniel Bryan's only problem is he's boring and uninteresting. Also bland. Don't forget the blandness.


----------



## vanboxmeer

The reason why he cut the promo he did at the HIAC about Miami was to bookend his career. Basically, his run died in the city where he got the boost of momentum to begin with. And so he lost a clean visual fall to Orton and his exploder suplex and then got pinned by a single retired wrestler's finisher where the count was delayed. He didn't kick out of any nearfalls, he simply lost like any midcarder would lose a match with shenanigans in a throwaway TV match. It was WWE's poetic ending to forever display the failed experiment they deemed Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Stanford

vanboxmeer said:


> The reason why he cut the promo he did at the HIAC about Miami was to bookend his career. Basically, his run died in the city where he got the boost of momentum to begin with. And so he lost a clean visual fall to Orton and his exploder suplex and then got pinned by a single retired wrestler's finisher where the count was delayed. He didn't kick out of any nearfalls, he simply lost like any midcarder would lose a match with shenanigans in a throwaway TV match. It was WWE's poetic ending to forever display the failed experiment they deemed Daniel Bryan.


That _is_ poetic! Keats and Yeats are on your side, but you lose, cause Triple H is on mine.


----------



## Alo0oy

vanboxmeer said:


> The reason why he cut the promo he did at the HIAC about Miami was to bookend his career. Basically, his run died in the city where he got the boost of momentum to begin with. And so *he lost a clean visual fall to Orton* and his exploder suplex and then got pinned by a single retired wrestler's finisher where the count was delayed. He didn't kick out of any nearfalls, he simply lost like any midcarder would lose a match with shenanigans in a throwaway TV match. It was WWE's poetic ending to forever display the failed experiment they deemed Daniel Bryan.


True, people seem to forget that Orton got a clean flash pinfall over Bryan.


----------



## Vyer

What in the world is a clean visual fall?


----------



## Alo0oy

Vyer said:


> What in the world is a clean visual fall?


When a wrestler is in position for a pinfall but the ref is out.

In this case, Orton had Bryan beat, but HBK was out of the ring arguing with Triple H.

They usually do it to protect a babyface before he loses in a screwjob fashion, this one didn't make any sense, although Bryan also had Orton beat, it was later on in the match, which is why it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## checkcola

Well, it was an odd match once Triple H came out, but I will say, if this were real, kaybabe wise, if a ref is not in position, and a wrestler covers you when you are on the defense, why kick out? Better to be covered and rest, then kick out of a non-count and the wrestler in control begans more offense.


----------



## Alo0oy

checkcola said:


> Well, it was an odd match once Triple H came out, but I will say, if this were real, kaybabe wise, if a ref is not in position, and a wrestler covers you when you are on the defense, why kick out? Better to be covered and rest, then kick out of a non-count and the wrestler in control begans more offense.


In the wrestling word, it doesn't work that way. They show the flash pinfall to protect the losing wrestler, in this case the winning wrestler already had the match won ANYWAY, it literally doesn't make any sense.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

Alo0oy said:


> In the wrestling word, it doesn't work that way. They show the flash pinfall to protect the losing wrestler, in this case the winning wrestler already had the match won ANYWAY, it literally doesn't make any sense.


The point was to bury Bryan the entire time so it did make sense, sadly fpalm


----------



## Young Constanza

The more you think about more you realize just how idiotic this feud was booked from start to finish. Shit was basically sabotaged from day one. Why waste all this time just make someone look bad? Wouldn't make more sense to simply push a guy you actually like rather than waste everyone's time and tease fans with something then not deliver. Just stupid I don't know how people still defend this company.


----------



## markedfordeath

it makes no sense to give Punk a long title reign and not Bryan....


----------



## Punkholic

markedfordeath said:


> it makes no sense to give Punk a long title reign and not Bryan....


Punk just held on to the title for a very long time to lose it to The Rock. Hadn't Rock wrestled at the Rumble and 'Mania, I doubt Punk would have been champion for such a long time.


----------



## Young Constanza

Punkholic said:


> Punk just held on to the title for a very long time to lose it to The Rock. Hadn't Rock wrestled at the Rumble and 'Mania, I doubt Punk would have been champion for such a long time.


Ironically. Before The Rock plan to win the championship was finalized there was some consideration of Punk losing to Daniel Bryan during their feud last summer. Smh.


----------



## RandomLurker

Idk wtf everyone is going on about. As a Bryan/Punk/WyattFam fan, I might very well be entertained. This isn't to say I wasnt disapointed with how they booked Bryan every step of the way since Sumerslam (Bryan always smiling/sarcastic, big show getting spotlight, yes promos, having title striped and not being pissed, etc) but lol at everyone who thinks his career is over. Its not, and for those who live and die by the "top guy or bust" mentality, get a grip and try enjoying what Bryan does for once instead of worrying about what may or may not happen.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow

Y'all are absolutely bat shit crazy. CALM THE FUCK DOWN. Bryan's going to get his title win at Mania. Watch.


----------



## markedfordeath

not if its a shitty unification between Cena and Orton....fuck, just turn Cena heel already..you already have two top babyfaces, you don't need Cena anymore...Vince is seriously senile.


----------



## Young Constanza

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Y'all are absolutely bat shit crazy. CALM THE FUCK DOWN. Bryan's going to get his title win at Mania. Watch.


So you work on the writing team and Vince told you this, in the Friday creative meeting? How do you know this is the plan? Please share your knowledge and wisdom friend!

Until I see how they match up with Bryan and punk I can't get excited for this Wyatt feud. Everything they've done so far has not been impressive at all with the exception of Luke Harper. Rowan isn't bad but he's nothing to write home about he's just okay. Bray's promos on the main roster have been overrated incoherent gibberish the NXT promos were worlds better to me. His work in the ring has been the worse of the three. After all that hype they've been around four months and done anything worthy of being elevated to me. And no matter how you want phrase going from the world title picture to a feud where it's your job to "elevate" someone lower than you is a demotion.


----------



## Eulonzo

Young Constanza said:


> So you work on the writing team and Vince told you this, in the Friday creative meeting? How do you know this is the plan? Please share your knowledge and wisdom friend!


:lol


----------



## markedfordeath

If the McMahons are hesistant about giving Bryan the ball, they obviously are deaf! He didn't say a word and the crowd turned on HBK, he didn't say a word and the crowd turned on one of the all time greats....and yet they don't make him the top babyface and turn Cena heel..the company is deluded.


----------



## THANOS

Young Constanza said:


> So you work on the writing team and Vince told you this, in the Friday creative meeting? How do you know this is the plan? Please share your knowledge and wisdom friend!


Well, to be honest, the writing is on the wall and has been ever since that first press conference when HHH basically told the entire non-wrestling fan media what all the higher ups thought of Daniel Bryan. The fact that many people here are buying into HHH's kayfabe comments on Bryan, or Vanboxmeer's pessimistic peddling is quite hilarious, but whatever helps you enjoy the product I suppose.

I will be the first person to admit I was wrong and join the HHH hate brigade if by the 2nd week after next year's Rumble Bryan isn't the Rumble winner and/or starting a feud that's leading to a match with HHH at WM 30.


----------



## markedfordeath

what do the higher ups think about him?


----------



## chessarmy

THANOS said:


> Well, to be honest, the writing is on the wall and has been ever since that first press conference when HHH basically told the entire non-wrestling fan media what all the higher ups thought of Daniel Bryan. The fact that many people here are buying into HHH's kayfabe comments on Bryan, or Vanboxmeer's pessimistic peddling is quite hilarious, but whatever helps you enjoy the product I suppose.
> 
> I will be the first person to admit I was wrong and join the HHH hate brigade if by the 2nd week after next year's Rumble Bryan isn't the Rumble winner and/or starting a feud that's leading to a match with HHH at WM 30.


what did he say?


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> what do the higher ups think about him?


This.



> *IGN: Having been in WWE for as long as you have, you’ve seen plenty of people take that next step, that boost to the next level with the fans, and now that’s happening with Daniel Bryan. What do you think it is about him that’s taken off with people?*
> 
> *Triple H:* I think Daniel has an “it” factor to him. Daniel’s an extremely exciting competitor in the ring. He’s very technically sound, but in addition to that he’s also got a huge personality and a charisma to him and just a quality that you must see. You want to see him. He intrigues people, and I think that’s what being a WWE Superstar is all about. Not to quote CM Punk’s music, but it’s that cult of personality, and he has it. He has it, John Cena has it, CM Punk has it, Brock Lesnar has it, the biggest stars of this industry always have it. Daniel has it, now how does he parlay that? How does he take that personality and that charisma and turn it into the biggest thing possible, which is being the WWE Champion? Is he that good, does he have that ability? And that’s where it goes because, like Cena said, it’s getting there, and then it’s staying there. Getting there is a moment, staying there is a full-time process. Let’s hope he can get it all done. I’m excited to see it, I’m anxious to see it. *There are not a lot of times where you feel like you’re on the edge of a momentum shift or on the edge of a “Wow, this could change everything” moment. That’s where we’re at on Sunday. We’re at the edge of that cliff of “Wow, this could change everything.” It’s going to be interesting to see how that plays out.*
> 
> source: http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/08/...nd-his-thoughts-on-daniel-bryan-and-john-cena


----------



## PGSucks

THANOS said:


> I will be the first person to admit I was wrong and join the HHH hate brigade if by the 2nd week after next year's Rumble Bryan isn't the Rumble winner and/or starting a feud that's leading to a match with HHH at WM 30.


This is EXACTLY what I've been saying. The first week of November is absolutely too early to accuse the WWE of burying Bryan. We'll have a much better idea on the RTWM.


----------



## markedfordeath

that quote alone basically says that they think Bryan should be the new face of the WWE, but the way this angle has been written, you could have fooled me


----------



## chessarmy

the quote also seemed like it was from in character interview and it was when HHH was a babyface.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

Young Constanza said:


> The more you think about more you realize just how idiotic this feud was booked from start to finish. Shit was basically sabotaged from day one. Why waste all this time just make someone look bad? Wouldn't make more sense to simply push a guy you actually like rather than waste everyone's time and tease fans with something then not deliver. Just stupid I don't know how people still defend this company.


The whole point was to use Bryan momentum to feed the HHH egofest storyline. 



markedfordeath said:


> it makes no sense to give Punk a long title reign and not Bryan....


To be fair Punk only held the title so long just to drop it to Rock which is stupid. WWE didnt even try to make his title run the top priority 



markedfordeath said:


> not if its a shitty unification between Cena and Orton....fuck, just turn Cena heel already..you already have two top babyfaces, you don't need Cena anymore...Vince is seriously senile.


WWE is so stupid I bet they will turn Bryan heel maybe have him turn on Punk. They would rather turn Bryan whos the hottest thing going then stale ass Cena :lmao



markedfordeath said:


> that quote alone basically says that they think Bryan should be the new face of the WWE, but the way this angle has been written, you could have fooled me


That HHH quote is bullshit! That manipulative egomaniac is the only guy who states his real feelings in promos and masks it as kayfabe but lies outside of the show but have it be so blatantly full of crap. HHH track record proves he actually believes all the stupid stuff he said about Y2J, Edge, RVD, Miz, Kurt, Punk, ect hes never been in support of a smaller guys, ever. He's just trying to sell himself and the PPV. He will fuck up Bryan momentum just like what hes done with Punk. Just like with Bryan HHH marks swore up and down that HHH would put over Punk or that he would get a major push but he never did and was always put behind super Cena.


----------



## Young Constanza

THANOS said:


> Well, to be honest, the writing is on the wall and has been ever since that first press conference when HHH basically told the entire non-wrestling fan media what all the higher ups thought of Daniel Bryan. The fact that many people here are buying into HHH's kayfabe comments on Bryan, or Vanboxmeer's pessimistic peddling is quite hilarious, but whatever helps you enjoy the product I suppose.
> 
> I will be the first person to admit I was wrong and join the HHH hate brigade if by the 2nd week after next year's Rumble Bryan isn't the Rumble winner and/or starting a feud that's leading to a match with HHH at WM 30.


1 hunter could've been lying, this is wrestling. Even when someone is in the perfect setting to tell the absolute truth they're usually working an angle, lying or just trying to play politics. Plus him putting Bryan over at the press conference made his upcoming heel turn seem more shocking, since he was a face at time and championing change and the future.

2. These comments were made before the disappointing numbers for Summerslam came in. 

3. Vince changes his mind on almost in minute by minute time table these days, so nothing is set in stone until it's happening on the air. 

So people assuming Bryan's getting redemption at Mania season are just as in the dark as those of us being pessimistic because they've burned us before with Bryan and others who have gotten over. The way Ryback was handled coming out punk/ the shield feuds is pretty similar to this current Bryan situation.

The way Bryan was positioned leading into Summerslam they should lucky they got the number they did. They spent four weeks calling one half of the main event short, ugly and weak. Why would a causal fan that's not familiar with Bryan feel compelled to spend money after such a shitty sales pitch. John Cena (a guy a lot of causals are tried of) vs Bryan (short ugly weak guy). Wow take my money now. That's just terrible business you don't need to go to college to know that.

Unless something changes in the next five months the whole thing looks like he was a set up for him to fail. I'm just saying this as an observer. I don't like hunter and the McMahons as a characters But I have no animosity towards them personally cause I don't know them and could care less i call it as I see it. If it quack like a duck. And walks like a duck. usually it's a fucking duck same with how things play out in wwe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I just want one logic flaw addressed, but I know WWE wont do it. I want Bryan to ask HHH why he was stripped of the title for a sort of fast count, but Orton keeps the title when a ref knocks out his opponent. It was lame booking to do it then and they count on their audience either not thinking it through or just not caring about who has the WWE title. Whatever, on to the Wyatts. They could really get heat on themselves if they subdued Bryan and shaved him because he is not one of them.


----------



## Alo0oy

What HHH said before Summerslam wasn't anything different from what he said on Raw as a babyface before his heel turn.

I do think however, that they wanted to legitimately push him at first, that's why they gave him a somewhat clean win over Cena (& they gave Cena an out clause in case the push fails), but I think they pulled the rug from under him sometime between Summerslam & Hell in a Cell, but why exactly? who knows!

Maybe Vince kept screaming at creative to depush him, maybe HHH doesn't like Bryan, maybe he has heat backstage, maybe Cena's early return caught them off-guard so they depushed him back in the midcard. News will come out on the reason sooner or later, just like months after Ziggler's depush, we found out that he had heat backstage because he criticized Cena.



Best4Bidness said:


> I just want one logic flaw addressed, but I know WWE wont do it. I want Bryan to ask HHH why he was stripped of the title for a sort of fast count, but Orton keeps the title when a ref knocks out his opponent. It was lame booking to do it then and they count on their audience either not thinking it through or just not caring about who has the WWE title.


It was a no disqualification match, so the logic does make sense.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah but the reactions he gets and how the people love him, it just looks embarassing for Vince and his family that they don't act on it...I mean how would it kill them to give Bryan the title for a couple of months? how would that kill them? They could be surprised and business could suddenly boom...how do they know unless they try?


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow

Best4Bidness said:


> I just want one logic flaw addressed, but I know WWE wont do it. I want Bryan to ask HHH why he was stripped of the title for a sort of fast count, but Orton keeps the title when a ref knocks out his opponent. It was lame booking to do it then and they count on their audience either not thinking it through or just not caring about who has the WWE title. Whatever, on to the Wyatts. They could really get heat on themselves if they subdued Bryan and shaved him because he is not one of them.



Umm....because HHH is a crooked heel who doesn't want Bryan to be champ? I mean....is it not obvious? Don't insult the audience for that, there's literally not one WWE fan who doesn't realize "why" in that situation. Good God.


----------



## markedfordeath

my only current problem is having Big Show main event the next two events...Survivor Series and TLC he's supposed to main event. There is no point to it. Unless he loses to Orton AND Triple H..that would make the most sense, and he is being used to show how dominant they are. But seriously, Show is not needed at all.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow

Eulonzo said:


> :lol


That's funny? I see the level of intelligence present in this thread. Holy shit.

Bryan wins the title at Mania. Pay attention to the storyline. Watch and see.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

Alo0oy said:


> What HHH said before Summerslam wasn't anything different from what he said on Raw as a babyface before his heel turn.
> 
> I do think however, that they wanted to legitimately push him at first, that's why they gave him a somewhat clean win over Cena (& they gave Cena an out clause in case the push fails), but I think they pulled the rug from under him sometime between Summerslam & Hell in a Cell, but why exactly? who knows!


Its obvious they never intended to really put the ball in Bryan hands once they started to shit all over him for not looking the part of a champ which is beyond idiotic 



Alo0oy said:


> News will come out on the reason sooner or later, just like months after Ziggler's depush, we found out that he had heat backstage because he criticized Cena.


WWE is just as bad as Washington politics. Funny how once they depush guys like Miz, Ziggler, Ryback that all of a sudden there are reports they have heat. Is there ever someone they depush who didnt have heat? Its there go to excuse every damn time for why they wont let anyone get the Cena push :bs:


----------



## markedfordeath

i'm still hopeful because multiple times now Shawn Michaels has put Bryan over big time. And Michaels is a favorite of Vince's and he's HHH's best friend. so of course if you want to play the political game, you would think Shawn has Bryan's back.


----------



## Alo0oy

The Great Gatsby said:


> Its obvious they never intended to really put the ball in Bryan hands once they started to shit all over him for not looking the part of a champ which is beyond idiotic
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is just as bad as Washington politics. Funny how once they depush guys like Miz, Ziggler, Ryback that all of a sudden there are reports they have heat. Is there ever someone they depush who didnt have heat? Its there go to excuse every damn time for why they wont let anyone get the Cena push :bs:


It's like they're too sensitive to take criticism, every time someone does something they don't like, you see him on the pre-show within a few months.

Another thing I don't get, why didn't they at least let Bryan hold the title from Night of Champions to Hell in a Cell? If they were so intent on doing the storyline with Big Show, at least let Bryan have a short reign, they let the title stay vacant instead of giving Bryan a short two months reign, the storyline could have gone exactly the same if that's how they wanted it.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

Alo0oy said:


> It's like they're too sensitive to take criticism, every time someone does something they don't like, you see him on the pre-show within a few months.


WWE wont really give anyone a chance imo. Yea they put the title on Miz and Ziggler but they were booked like shit and then brought back down to jobber. Also what pisses me off is how Stephanie completely buried Miz by saying hes just a utility guy and they use him only to promote WWE wtf is that :frustrate



Alo0oy said:


> Another thing I don't get, why didn't they at least let Bryan hold the title from Night of Champions to Hell in a Cell? If they were so intent on doing the storyline with Big Show, at least let Bryan have a short reign, they let the title stay vacant instead of giving Bryan a short two months reign, the storyline could have gone exactly the same if that's how they wanted it.


Like ive been saying forever they never were going to let Bryan run with the belt. WWE is so full of shit they would rather make less money pushing there guys than make more money giving guys there not high on the push. Waiting until Rock and Brock lost to have them face each other is a perfect example of how incompetent WWE is.


----------



## sesshomaru

markedfordeath said:


> i'm still hopeful because multiple times now Shawn Michaels has put Bryan over big time. And Michaels is a favorite of Vince's and he's HHH's best friend. so of course if you want to play the political game, you would think Shawn has Bryan's back.


Yes, but Punk has Bryan's back too, but that doesn't necessarily result in a WWE title run. The support he'd need is from Vince, HHH, and WWE Exec's. It's nice to have HBK and Punk's support, but neither of them decide booking.


----------



## markedfordeath

well that's unfortunate. It really truly is. They really treated Bryan like shit..now people steal his Yes chant, and the crowd does the No mannerisms to every babyface now..even did it to Cena on Smackdown tonight to tell him to turn down Coulter's offer..such a shame..they really used him!


----------



## THANOS

I give up. I think I'll just avoid this thread for a little while until, maybe, post-Rumble time, so I can see how drastically the opinions have changed.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow

THANOS said:


> I give up. I think I'll just avoid this thread for a little while until, maybe, post-Rumble time, so I can see how drastically the opinions have changed.


Same. These people are......special. I can't believe my eyes reading through here. Fuck is WRONG with y'all?

One last gasp.....CALM DOWN. Bryan's gonna get his run. Let the damn storyline play out.

If you're that concerned, stop stealing PPV's on illegal, free, crappy streams and pay for a PPV when your hero is in a big match, and maybe buy a damn t-shirt. Can't hurt.


----------



## stonefort

I guess it's nice WWE gave Boring Daniel Bryan a pity push, but he just doesn't belong. He's not an attraction. He doesn't draw fans. He's small, boring, weak, and bland.


----------



## THANOS

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Same. These people are......special. I can't believe my eyes reading through here. Fuck is WRONG with y'all?
> 
> One last gasp.....CALM DOWN. Bryan's gonna get his run. Let the damn storyline play out.
> 
> If you're that concerned, stop stealing PPV's on illegal, free, crappy streams and pay for a PPV when your hero is in a big match, and maybe buy a damn t-shirt. Can't hurt.


Very true points. Repped. As I mentioned previously, if the storyline doesn't approach the ending I feel it should, then I'll be the first person post-rumble to make a HHH bash thread detailing how "HHH is a conniving egomaniac who will never change or compromise his ego, even if it causes the downfall of the company", but until then I'd suggest people to be optimistic, because it's much healthier that way. bama


----------



## vanboxmeer

He already had his run according to WWE and it's staffers, he main evented 4 PPVs in a row and was declared the supposed "attraction" for the most recent financial quarter which encompasses those 4 PPVs. Let's wait and see when AJ screws over CM Punk and Kane and giftwraps Daniel Bryan the title at No Way Out 2012. Or when Christian gets his revenge on Orton. Or when the Nexus recovers from getting beat in the first match. Or when Jericho wins the Rumble and be strong enough to face Punk at Mania. Or when The Rock actually calls Daniel Bryan by either his first or last name.


----------



## markedfordeath

in my opinion Bryan is already the face of the company even if they don't want to admit it. The most popular by a landslide and they always do the Yes chant so that you're constantly reminded of him..that was what he brought to the WWE, everyone does it, that's his thing and he'll always be remembered for that and that he's a bad ass wrestler. He is the face because in every segment you're reminded of him..nobody does the stupid you cant see me expression anymore and Orton doesn't even have a catchphrase or anything memorable about him, so Bryan is the guy to the fans...screw what Vince thinks. I bet once Reigns breaks off from the Shield, his booking will be incredible and epic, unlike what Punk and Bryan got..typical!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Of course Reigns will be treated better because they value his look and body type more than guys with regular size and physique. Bryan still is closing their house shows so wwe recognizes he still has value. After Rumble, we will be better able to make an assessment of where Bryan is headed. Hopefully it will be in a big match and not some meaningless feud.


----------



## markedfordeath

watch, he's in a mixed tag match with Divas..lol He has to win the Rumble, no one else makes sense..oh wait, a big guy, they might give it to Langston LOL he gets crickets. By making HBK tap, that is a big deal though, i dont care what anyone says. Just to even share the ring in a segment with HBK and have HBK put you over like that, only means big things..to me, that's more important than a championship run, beating a legend gives you credibility and not a lot of people can say they beat a legend.


----------



## Young Constanza

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Same. These people are......special. I can't believe my eyes reading through here. Fuck is WRONG with y'all?
> 
> One last gasp.....CALM DOWN. Bryan's gonna get his run. Let the damn storyline play out.
> 
> If you're that concerned, stop stealing PPV's on illegal, free, crappy streams and pay for a PPV when your hero is in a big match, and maybe buy a damn t-shirt. Can't hurt.


I already do all those things you listed and that still didn't stop them from shitting on him now did it?


----------



## markedfordeath

not to mention, shitting on a Cena win!! he beat Cena and they ruined it.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow

Young Constanza said:


> I already do all those things you listed and that still didn't stop them from shitting on him now did it?


Yes, they shitted on him by putting him in the biggest storyline of the year(post wrestlemania) so far.

I guess you're taking the angle(B+ player, not title material, etc.) to heart. LOL. I guess that's a good thing.

He's going to end up coming out on top. I've watched wrestling for a long time. When a face keeps getting chumped out and screwed, it's to set up the payoff of the face overcoming or getting revenge in the end. That's how wrestling storytelling generally works.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow

vanboxmeer said:


> He already had his run according to WWE and it's staffers, he main evented 4 PPVs in a row and was declared the supposed "attraction" for the most recent financial quarter which encompasses those 4 PPVs. Let's wait and see when AJ screws over CM Punk and Kane and giftwraps Daniel Bryan the title at No Way Out 2012. Or when Christian gets his revenge on Orton. Or when the Nexus recovers from getting beat in the first match. Or when Jericho wins the Rumble and be strong enough to face Punk at Mania. Or when The Rock actually calls Daniel Bryan by either his first or last name.


Oh, so now we're all experts because we read online reports? let's stop acting like we all sit in on the staff meetings.

Christian was a heel. It's different.

Nexus were heels. Different.

Jericho was 40+ and a part timer, coming in for a 6 months run. I wanted him to win too.....but, again.....it's different. He's the past. He's not winning the Rumble. Bryan is the present. He's a full timer, in his prime.

I don't know what you're getting at with the last thing. has the Rock had a reason to say his name? Did he refuse? I don't remember.


----------



## sesshomaru

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Oh, so now we're all experts because we read online reports? let's stop acting like we all sit in on the staff meetings.
> 
> Christian was a heel. It's different.
> 
> Nexus were heels. Different.
> 
> Jericho was 40+ and a part timer, coming in for a 6 months run. I wanted him to win too.....but, again.....it's different. He's the past. He's not winning the Rumble. Bryan is the present. He's a full timer, in his prime.
> 
> I don't know what you're getting at with the last thing. has the Rock had a reason to say his name? Did he refuse? I don't remember.


Yes, but Punk never got his revenge on HHH. WWE probably initally had Punk set out to beat everyone in his path, but then shit got in the way (politics, Punk's lack of drawing etc). Same thing with Bryan. I worry that the lack of Summerslam sales will result in a depush, where he dosen't get that match with HHH or the WWE title. WWE changes their decisions all the time, and the idea of a big, prolonged push dosen't work anymore. Instead, WWE latches on to whatever's popular, tries them out on the top, and if they draw, they stay. If not, depush.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah but the Authority storyline happened because of Bryan getting screwed, that's how it started. It occurred after Summerslam officially, so without Bryan it would have made no sense, still doesn't make sense without him, because it started because of him beating Cena. so they can't really take him out because he was the reason it started. Summerslam results happened before the Authority. And if Punk isn't a big draw, then how come after every program, he goes to Vince's offices and they talk together about what his next angle is? Punk has complete creative control. And Orton can't draw big anymore, yet he's the champ. So using Bryan as a scapegoat is stupid because two non-huge draws are at the top in Punk and Orton.


----------



## THANOS

sesshomaru said:


> Yes, but Punk never got his revenge on HHH. WWE probably initally had Punk set out to beat everyone in his path, but then shit got in the way (politics, Punk's lack of drawing etc). Same thing with Bryan. I worry that the lack of Summerslam sales will result in a depush, where he dosen't get that match with HHH or the WWE title. WWE changes their decisions all the time, and the idea of a big, prolonged push dosen't work anymore. Instead, WWE latches on to whatever's popular, tries them out on the top, and if they draw, they stay. If not, depush.


And yet, Punk still got a 434 day reign with the most prestigious title the company has to offer becoming the longest reigning champion since the introduction of Monday night RAW. Now keep in mind that Punk didn't beginning drawing well on his own until he finished feuding with the Rock. But I guess that's reactionary booking huh?


----------



## markedfordeath

how can they not see that their booking has been a problem? I want to meet these people in the creative offices, how in the heck can Vince okay these scripts? I guarantee ratings will get better and business will be better with Bryan on top if they just give him a chance. its so frustrating, they have a diamond sitting there, and they do nothing with it.....so frustrating, i want to shake them. just give him the title, having it be vacant was so stupid...they asked Cena to come back and they panicked? why would they panic, the title was VACANT...no reason to panic if you actually have a champion people love.


----------



## Young Constanza

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Yes, they shitted on him by putting him in the biggest storyline of the year(post wrestlemania) so far.
> 
> I guess you're taking the angle(B+ player, not title material, etc.) to heart. LOL. I guess that's a good thing.
> 
> He's going to end up coming out on top. I've watched wrestling for a long time. When a face keeps getting chumped out and screwed, it's to set up the payoff of the face overcoming or getting revenge in the end. *That's how wrestling storytelling generally works.*


except in WWE. boy that Ryback sure got his revenge on Punk and Shield didn't he? :lmao oh wait no that didn't happen at all. Ziggler got destoryed by Del Rio at Payback but he came back and got his revenge in the end so all cool tho....oh wait that never happened either damn. Man it was great when Cm Punk got his revenge on Kevin Nash after he cost him the title at Summerslam ....oh wait god dammit i'm sorry that never happened either damn oops! Vince is shitting on him in public at the Stock Holder meetings but whatever you and your years of wrestling "knowledge" has convinced me to be patient and wait and see where this goes.


----------



## markedfordeath

The guy that did the conference call said that Vince was just doing Bryan's Yes chant, after he said "the future looks bright" "like Daniel Bryan says, YES!" and then the two guys laughed with him for being silly, then they were commenting on how short the conference call was, they were expecting more call ins....


----------



## #Mark

Will Bryan win the WWE title again? Yeah, I think he will.. My problem is he should have had an extended reign now. WWE should have struck when the iron was hot.. In four months Bryan won't have a fraction of the momentum he had over the summer. Just look at history.. In 1998, Tyson didn't screw Austin after he won his first world title. When (or if) Bryan wins the title again it won't be as meaningful as it was on Summerslam.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah it will, what are you talking about? where do you get this thing that makes you say "his momentum is dead" where do you get that from? i'm just curious..did you not watch Raw on Monday? did you not see how over he was? and how pissed off people were that he got screwed AGAIN...he's fucking over man...i dont know how else to say it to you. he's so over, they have to use him to get guys to become good heels...


----------



## Alo0oy

markedfordeath said:


> yeah it will, what are you talking about? where do you get this thing that makes you say "his momentum is dead" where do you get that from? i'm just curious..did you not watch Raw on Monday? did you not see how over he was? and how pissed off people were that he got screwed AGAIN...he's fucking over man...i dont know how else to say it to you. he's so over, they have to use him to get guys to become good heels...


Go watch the three Raws before & the three Raws after Summerslam.

Compare that to recent weeks, CM Punk has already started getting bigger pops & Big Show is getting less but very comparable pops.


----------



## vanboxmeer

He's career is gonna languish until he turns heel again. Babyfaces who fail at the very end simply slowly die off on a branch. Hopefully after months of taking all the pinfall loses for Punk, he can turn heel post-Mania.


----------



## checkcola

I got no issue with Bryan turning heel in the future, he was actually doing some interesting stuff on Smackdown back in the day with AJ Lee. And lord knows all the heels are currently jokes, even Orton is just a lackey for Triple H, Kane is just a lackey for Steph, The Wyatts are just lackeys for the devil and not even a real group of crazies, they're just like the rest of the roster standing on stage like good employee stooges, Ryback is a bitch who taps in a four minute match, Sandow loses to a one legged/one armed man after he sneak attacked him. All the current heels are toothless frauds, save for Triple H, of course.


----------



## markedfordeath

haha at the idea of Bryan turning heel, no chance in hell.....there would be no credible faces without him..nobody gets reactions like him. So they need those reactions to make the story believable....every other face coming out to barely a reaction would just look weird..they need him to stay face.


----------



## validreasoning

not sure if this has been posted but its a great watch

bryan talks about his dream wrestlemania opponent
best worker he has been in the ring with
18 second defeat to sheamus and night after on raw
his and sheamus ideas for a storyline shotdown every week by mgt leading into mania 27
how you tell the bella twins apart :lmao


----------



## Cyon

I'd like to see more of serious, silent Bryan like he did with HBK. And he doesn't need to say YES or NO anymore, considering the crowd will naturally say it for him now.


----------



## markedfordeath

wait what? management turns down ideas from Sheamus? I thought he was Triple H's buddy? Guess even he doesnt' matter..glad to see that Sheamus and Bryan are buddies though.


----------



## Alo0oy

Cyon said:


> I'd like to see more of serious, silent Bryan like he did with HBK. And he doesn't need to say YES or NO anymore, considering the crowd will naturally say it for him now.


They should have made him like Chris Benoit, showing Bryan's weaknesses every week is a bad way to push someone (his mic skills).

He's great in the ring, let him do his thing in the ring, he doesn't need to talk unless he absolutely has to.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The funny thing is he is perfectly fine at talking, if you've seen him work in other places than WWE.


----------



## markedfordeath

you know whats funny though. Not only did HHH make Cena and Orton look bad by saying that Bryan isn't a star and he doesn't face anyone other than stars, but he made Michaels look bad for actually going to bat for him and being his early trainer...i wonder if HBK realizes that.


----------



## Alo0oy

Mister WrestleMania said:


> The funny thing is he is perfectly fine at talking, if you've seen him work in other places than WWE.


I haven't seen his indy work, so I can't comment on that.

But man, they made him look like an idiot out there with the mic.


----------



## Londrick

Don't know if this has been posted:






Such a sweetheart.


----------



## markedfordeath

he really is..he's a really nice guy. Too bad Vince only likes bad asses who are assholes.


----------



## Arthurgos

Mister WrestleMania said:


> The funny thing is he is perfectly fine at talking, if you've seen him work in other places than WWE.


This is very true. A American Dragon style face would be awesome to see again.

His current route to me is more for him to have a younger audience grow towards him in the way Cena has (thats what i think they are going for). Is it working though? I would argue at first it was fine but not anymore.


----------



## krai999

Daniel Bryan is such a natural Baby face. When he's heel you just can't take it seriously and can't genuinely hate the guy due him doing what he was doing in his heel run. Wondering if i'm the only one who feels that he's better in the face role like punk is in the heel?


----------



## markedfordeath

theyre never turning Bryan heel again because he's too liked. Nowadays the only way you can turn heel in the WWE is by attacking Bryan. LOL its kind of silly LOL but that's just how good at being likable he is.


----------



## Londrick

krai999 said:


> Daniel Bryan is such a natural Baby face. When he's heel you just can't take it seriously and can't genuinely hate the guy due him doing what he was doing in his heel run. Wondering if i'm the only one who feels that *he's better in the face role like punk is in the heel?*


I agree and think that's why I was disappointed with Punk vs Bryan last year. If it was Face Bryan vs Heel Punk it would've been a lot better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It is telling that HHH hasnt given a storyline reason why Bryan is out of the title picture. If he announced that Bryan was barred from future wwe title matches, it would be natural to assume that Bryan was going to win the Rumble to circumvent that edict. Since he is just dropping his dream of being champion to pursue the Wyatts, there is no need to ban him from the title scene and no need to see him overcome it by winning the Rumble. I would be happy if Bryan got a protected spot in the company like Sheamus has enjoyed, but its unclear where Bryan's booking is going. Another telling comment on his booking will be if Bryan eats a clean pin. When was the last time he lost cleanly? To put over the Wyatts, he may start accumulating losses at the rate he did when The shield first wrestled Hell/No.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

On Raw Big Show was now the victim of being beat down by the Shield and Orton, and Big Show is doing the Yes chant now while Bryan isn't anymore and they never let Bryan cut a promo against Hunter in the ring. The Devil wasn't even mentioned and the Wyatts aren't working for the Authority afterall, even though we thought thats who the Devil was. Its just a demotion, Big Show is now the guy Bryan was in late August and all of September..Such crap! Its like that storyline didn't even happen, they're starting over again...WWE officially has ruined another opportunity. Poor guy!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

yeah its not like Austin or any other top wrestler occasionally took detours away from feuding for the title only to come roaring back stronger than ever in the future


----------



## mezomi

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

I have two words for you. Shut. Up. 

In all seriousness, they are just stalling until the Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania. Bryan has not been demoted.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

The Wyatts aren't even related to the Authority, and by the looks of the match tonight, its not much of a feud. Its just a stupid thing to go through for the rest of the year, they're wasting their talents on a bunch of guys that suck! And we have to watch Big Show's flabby stomach and his bald head do what Bryan should be doing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

He'll be back come MANIA season. What's funny is Big Show using his catchphrase in the push he's getting. :lmao


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

Yes, because in wrestling shows you generally know then entire storyline a week after its started.

It's amazing the wrestling is actually too complicated for some people.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

Don't worry. He's winning the Rumble, and main eventing WM next year...:ti


----------



## Old_John

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

back to mid-card, goatface! :lol
P.S.: Hey, at least he can brag to his future grandchildren that he was 2 times WWE champion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wow, the part of Raw where Big Show stole the YES! was infuriating. He wasnt getting a good crowd response so he played the gimmick infringement card. I hope he gets a backlash from the crowds for this. I remember when Macho Man once used "Can you smell what the mach is cooking?" in wcw, not long after The Rock was getting it over. It was sad and pathetic then and it is now as well with Beached Whale.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

why did they have Big Show steal his catchphrase though? I mean seriously. Bryan said in an interview he hates that.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

all this kid posts about is daniel bryan. it's really sickening.


----------



## markedfordeath

yep, why is he stealing it? why would he do that? was he told to? that's Bryan's chant, its like they're trying to get the fans to forget about him..Bryan doesn't even really do it anymore.


----------



## Londrick

Everyone tries to steal the yes chants since it got over. AJ, Del Rio, Show, etc.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

All this reminds me of is what WWE did with Punk in 2011 after the summer.

Hottest act in the company but they put him in a bunch of shit that went to cool him off before he got to the top (somewhat) again. I still expect that we will get Bryan/HHH down the line at Mania and Bryan will get a bit of the spotlight put on him again. 

I mean what do people expect with the momentum killer that is Triple H? 

Not to hate on Trips but I think he's been bad luck when being in programs with Punk, Brock and Bryan for the last three years. 8*D


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah, but the WWE shouldn't allow that, its clearly Bryan's gimmick...he has it on shirts..its fucked up...it just means he's the only one that knows how to get over with a crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

markedfordeath said:


> yep, why is he stealing it? why would he do that? was he told to? that's Bryan's chant, its like they're trying to get the fans to forget about him..Bryan doesn't even really do it anymore.


Bryan needs to start chokeslamming people and get really fat to pay Show back.


----------



## vanboxmeer

When the chairman buries you on a shareholder's meeting, you know you're fucked.


----------



## markedfordeath

i have an awful feeling that Bryan won't be reinserted at all in the future...I dont know why they're having Punk and Bryan waste their time right now. They should be doing the main things on the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I think Punk is just healing up for another run while bryan carries the in ring work/jobbing to the Wyatts.


----------



## Londrick

markedfordeath said:


> i have an awful feeling that Bryan won't be reinserted at all in the future...I dont know why they're having Punk and Bryan waste their time right now. They should be doing the main things on the show.


He won't be. The best he could hope for is a WHC reign, but he'll have to wait till it drops in prestige again.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> i have an awful feeling that Bryan won't be reinserted at all in the future...I dont know why they're having Punk and Bryan waste their time right now. They should be doing the main things on the show.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Best4Bidness said:


> I think Punk is just healing up for another run while bryan carries the in ring work/jobbing to the Wyatts.


He's for sure getting jobbed out to Harper on Smackdown for "even stevens" booking. Bryan is there to play the role of Kofi Kingston in the Punk tag team.


----------



## markedfordeath

i dont get how they can throw away all the hard work Bryan has done the last several months like this. He's been working his ass off and they're treating him like shit now. Really? the Wyatts? he has to lower himself to them? Its all bullshit! Vince actually thought people would prefer the Big Show over Bryan? *shakes head* and I love how Triple H was allowed to have a battle of wills on the mic with Big Show but they would never let Bryan have a dick measuring contest on the mic with Triple H.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

Fuck Bryan. Punk is winning the rumble.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

Bryan isn't facing HHH for WWE Championship. The HHH and the belt ship sailed long ago.

So he can either feud with Orton til Mania or they can slow his role for a few months.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

Bryan is in a much bigger role than he was before his fued with Cena a few months ago.

Doesn't mean shit though because he isn't WWE champ or going for the title? 

You guys are never happy unless your fav is pushed over the whole roster while having the title. And then you'll probably complain every time his opponent gets too much offense.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Bryan was like the level 1 trash mob in some game. Big Show is the level 5 mini-boss. And "
insert guest part-time star" will be the final boss at Mania. Obviously Hunter is the self-insert player.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

Hell probably be back in the title picture by the Rumble.


----------



## rbhayek

I want to be patient and say things will get better but its becoming difficult.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

Big Show using "YES" is in honor of Daniel Bryan's 2 time short lived championship :lol


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

The Wyatts are just something to keep Bryan busy for the rest of the year before he wins the Rumble. Same with how Austin was kept busy feuding with Undertaker at the end of '98 while Vince was concerned with keeping the title on Rock and off of Mankind. Not a demotion at all, just a step back away from the title picture for a little bit. Can't have Bryan/Orton headline 5-6 straight PPVs in a row.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

thats not the issue..the issue is that he was being pushed to the title picture, and he gets shit on the whole feud, and then he ends up losing because of interference and dropped down the card without getting a legit reign. That's the problem. There was no reason at all to do that. They took away that moment and never gave it to us again. And he never got to get his comeupance on the Authority. That's just silly in every aspect. They shit on his character.


----------



## Paladine

I was shocked fans actually did the yes chant for big show. I would have expected awkward silence.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



Londrick said:


> Don't worry. He's winning the Rumble, and main eventing WM next year...:ti


He's also going to make Triple H tap out :lmao

(saying this as a Bryan fan)


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

he's the most logical choice to win the Rumble..which means he won't.they'll probably give it to Langston or someone...Vince kept telling the commentators to mention that his future is bright and that he'll be world champion someday..blah blah blah..more big guy shit again! i love how just because Bryan is small he has to suffer...he has more heart than anyone...makes me angry.


----------



## King031

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



SinJackal said:


> Bryan is in a much bigger role than he was before his fued with Cena a few months ago.
> 
> Doesn't mean shit though because he isn't WWE champ or going for the title?
> 
> You guys are never happy unless your fav is pushed over the whole roster while having the title. And then you'll probably complain every time his opponent gets too much offense.


exactly,if their guy isn't at the top and has the spotlight every show and is WWE Champion while steamrolling everybody else,It's somehow a demotion

Just,WTF?

DB is THE STORY right now.
Its not Big Show vs Triple H or Orton vs DB.
Its DB and supporters vs the Corporation.

DB isn't going off facing Triple H bc he's focused on the WWE Championship.Randy Orton isn't going after Big Show bc he's focused on being the face of WWE,and WWE Champion.

Triple H is bc Big Show had ruined two main events,keeps interrupting the show,and knocked out Triple H and is suing them so ITS PERSONAL.
DB isn't focused on Triple H bc he wants to be WWE Champion which PROVES TRIPLE H WRONG.


And one,how is being featured in the main event nearly every show,having the most spotlight and time,beating the shield,barrett,wyatts,
and having everything come back to abiout you and being in the WWE Championship hunt
NOT BE THE GUY.?

The Big Show arc was bc of DB.Triple H choosing RO was bc of DB.HBK superkicking DB was bc of DB.Cena going after World Title was bc of DB.

The WWE could have simply put Cena back in WWE Championship hunt if they so wanted to,But they didnt.
Theyre showing faith in DB and giving him time and room to grow.
yet he got demoted??

Man,smarks are just ugh,


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



markedfordeath said:


> thats not the issue..the issue is that he was being pushed to the title picture, and he gets shit on the whole feud, and then he ends up losing because of interference and dropped down the card without getting a legit reign. That's the problem. There was no reason at all to do that. They took away that moment and never gave it to us again. And he never got to get his comeupance on the Authority. That's just silly in every aspect. They shit on his character.


Two fold. 1. If you book the new corporation like sh** there's no storyline come WM. 2. Road to WM is where stars are typically made so really you're jumping the pooch with Superman Bryan in August.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



markedfordeath said:


> thats not the issue..the issue is that he was being pushed to the title picture, and he gets shit on the whole feud, and then he ends up losing because of interference and dropped down the card without getting a legit reign. That's the problem. There was no reason at all to do that. They took away that moment and never gave it to us again. And he never got to get his comeupance on the Authority. That's just silly in every aspect. They shit on his character.


Dude, the comeuppance is coming at Wrestlemania. That's the ultimate culmination point of big feuds like these. When Austin got screwed out of the championship at Breakdown and then again at Survivor Series '98, he didn't get any revenge either until he won the title from The Rock at Wrestlemania XV. See? It took him six months to finally get his revenge (only four months as far as The Rock was concerned.) And yeah, Austin was already an established main eventer and world champion before that screw job took place (not to mention he kidnapped Vince and made him piss his pants on live television afterwards) but the point is still the same. They see $$$$$ in the chase and I believe that's what we have here.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*

okay well if he doesn't win the Rumble, will you all agree he got bamboozled? sure there's money in the chase but for the next couple of months he's facing the Wyatts, there is no chase anymore.i'm just venting because i'm frustrated.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



Londrick said:


> Don't worry. He's winning the Rumble, and main eventing WM next year...:ti





Snapdragon said:


> He's also going to make Triple H tap out :lmao
> 
> (saying this as a Bryan fan)


Not sure why you guys are laughing. Is it because you don't see a "vanilla midget" like Daniel Bryan main eventing a big milestone event like Wrestlemania XXX? Because the last two milestone Wrestlemania events that ended in zero (Wrestlemania X and Wrestlemania XX) both ended with "vanilla midgets" standing victorious as world champions, too. Bret Hart at WM10 and then Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero at WM 20. Short of Cena/Undertaker happening next year, Daniel Bryan will win the WWE Title to close the show as long as he remains the most popular guy on the roster until then.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



markedfordeath said:


> okay well if he doesn't win the Rumble, will you all agree he got bamboozled? sure there's money in the chase but for the next couple of months he's facing the Wyatts, there is no chase anymore.i'm just venting because i'm frustrated.


No. But if he loses both the Rumble AND the Elimination Chamber match (if he is even involved in the latter) and ends up in a lesser role at WM30, or if he faces Triple H before or at Mania and LOSES, then I will agree that he has been shafted. As for the Wyatt thingy, read post #2981.


----------



## Dub J

Paladine said:


> I was shocked fans actually did the yes chant for big show. I would have expected awkward silence.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



The "Yes" chant is like the "What?" chant. That shit's going to be around 50 years after DB retires, unfortunately.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



markedfordeath said:


> okay well if he doesn't win the Rumble, will you all agree he got bamboozled? sure there's money in the chase but for the next couple of months he's facing the Wyatts, there is no chase anymore.i'm just venting because i'm frustrated.


Why would Bryan have been bamboozled? :lol

And it certainly doesn't look good right now, but I'll only bitch online if Bryan isn't in a good position come the RAW after Mania 30. Until then, I'll be patient.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



Kevin Lockard said:


> Not sure why you guys are laughing. Is it because you don't see a "vanilla midget" like Daniel Bryan main eventing a big milestone event like Wrestlemania XXX? Because the last two milestone Wrestlemania events that ended in zero (Wrestlemania X and Wrestlemania XX) both ended with "vanilla midgets" standing victorious as world champions, too. Bret Hart at WM10 and then Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero at WM 20. Short of Cena/Undertaker happening next year, Daniel Bryan will win the WWE Title to close the show as long as he remains the most popular guy on the roster until then.


Laughing cause people keep going on about Bryan's gonna get his revenge, looking at the bigger picture, winning the Rumble, etc when it's clear as day that he's done with this angle. You really think Bryan's gonna be involved in the ME and or WWE title match when guys like Brock, Cena, Taker, Punk, ADR, Sheamus, HHH, Orton, etc will all get priority going into WM 30? I would love for WM 30 Bryan to face HHH or win the title at WM 30 but I just don't see it happening unless most of the people I listed get injured.


----------



## markedfordeath

I don't know why they wouldn't just try him out as champion. It just is a scratching of the head moment. Especially if he doesn't get a WM moment, it would be just as confusing....and not make any sense.


----------



## insanitydefined

*Smacks Daniel Bryan on the head with a stick *

Back! Back to the midcard with you!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



Londrick said:


> Laughing cause people keep going on about Bryan's gonna get his revenge, looking at the bigger picture, winning the Rumble, etc when it's clear as day that he's done with this angle. You really think Bryan's gonna be involved in the ME and or WWE title match when guys like Brock, Cena, Taker, Punk, ADR, Sheamus, HHH, Orton, etc will all get priority going into WM 30? I would love for WM 30 Bryan to face HHH or win the title at WM 30 but I just don't see it happening unless most of the people I listed get injured.


What's so special about Sheamus and Del Rio? They're the two biggest flops of the past several years. Bryan's popularity could easily warrant him getting a spot over those two. Bryan and Punk are their two biggest faces behind Cena, I don't see either Sheamus or ADR having any chance of getting higher on the card than them. And Bryan is more popular than Punk at the moment, so I could see him getting a higher spot than him. And a Bryan/Triple H match would easily be bigger than any match Orton was apart of. (Reports say Orton is supposed to be apart of the title scene only until January, though plans could always change.) Brock/Undertaker is a likely match and a huge one, but it won't main event. 

IMO, unless Cena/Undertaker happens and/or unless The Rock returns, then it's plausible to me that Bryan could headline. He could at least be second-to-last.


----------



## markedfordeath

my guesses are Punk/Orton, Kane/Show, Cena/Royal Rumble winner, dont know where Bryan fits though which is depressing....the funny part is, Bryan's character is geared more toward kids just like Cena's is, so they really should be doing more with him..


----------



## vanboxmeer

Bryan got zero reaction for his backstage segment, he's dead in the water. He needs to turn heel since him being a face is now a slowly dying tumor on his career. Audiences aren't going to take a babyface seriously when they've failed over and over again. It's either devolving into a comedy geek or turn heel while he has some credibility left before it's jobbed out to the "next heel of the month".


----------



## markedfordeath

what are you talking about? watch it again, he got a pop for his backstage segment. and i'm guessing you missed the reaction when he saved Punk.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan got zero reaction for his backstage segment, he's dead in the water. He needs to turn heel since him being a face is now a slowly dying tumor on his career. Audiences aren't going to take a babyface seriously when they've failed over and over again. It's either devolving into a comedy geek or turn heel while he has some credibility left before it's jobbed out to the "next heel of the month".


I think at this point the only viable career move for DB is a Balls Mahoney type mincing homosexual gimmick.


----------



## Srdjan99

In all the hoopla I forgot, but I just re-realized that 2 and a half months ago, Daniel Bryan pinned John Cena clean at Summerslam. Now, he's shunted out of the main event storyline that was allegedly built around him to "make him a star".

Not even Korporate Kane makes up for that.


----------



## Mr. I

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan got zero reaction for his backstage segment, he's dead in the water. He needs to turn heel since him being a face is now a slowly dying tumor on his career. Audiences aren't going to take a babyface seriously when they've failed over and over again. It's either devolving into a comedy geek or turn heel while he has some credibility left before it's jobbed out to the "next heel of the month".


Apart from the blatant big pop by the crowd, but acknowledging that would make your whole post invalid so I see why you pretended it didn't happen.


----------



## Stanford

markedfordeath said:


> what are you talking about? watch it again, he got a pop for his backstage segment. and i'm guessing you missed the reaction when he saved Punk.


He was watching a different show.


----------



## Unknown2013

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



markedfordeath said:


> okay well if he doesn't win the Rumble, will you all agree he got bamboozled? sure there's money in the chase but for the next couple of months he's facing the Wyatts, there is no chase anymore.i'm just venting because i'm frustrated.


I wouldn't be surprised if he lost just so they could set up DB vs. Coporate Kane at WM...


----------



## checkcola

I've been dreading that DB would get stuck with Kane for Mania ever since that goof turned heel. I have no desire to see that match.


----------



## Unknown2013

It was my first thought when Kane likes the corporation so much that he willfully joins it. The same corporation that's been belittling his "friend" for some months. They could have Kane get DB eliminated from the Rumble because, best for the business, then that kicks off the feud...sadly.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



Kevin Lockard said:


> *What's so special about Sheamus and Del Rio?* They're the two biggest flops of the past several years. Bryan's popularity could easily warrant him getting a spot over those two. Bryan and Punk are their two biggest faces behind Cena, I don't see either Sheamus or ADR having any chance of getting higher on the card than them. And Bryan is more popular than Punk at the moment, so I could see him getting a higher spot than him. And a Bryan/Triple H match would easily be bigger than any match Orton was apart of. (Reports say Orton is supposed to be apart of the title scene only until January, though plans could always change.) Brock/Undertaker is a likely match and a huge one, but it won't main event.
> 
> IMO, unless Cena/Undertaker happens and/or unless The Rock returns, then it's plausible to me that Bryan could headline. He could at least be second-to-last.


Sheamus has the backing of HHH, and ADR has the backing of Vince. HHH obviously doesn't care for Bryan and Vince openly buried him in the recent conference call.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



Unknown2013 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he lost just so they could set up DB vs. Coporate Kane at WM...


Wow, I didn't even think about that. I'm almost certain that match is happening.


----------



## Alo0oy

Why does everybody want Bryan to turn heel?

That would basically doom him, he would follow the same career path Ryback took after his feud with Punk, & look where Ryback is now, squashing Khali & Santino. Except Bryan isn't big enough to be demoted into squashing jobbers, his demotion would be more in line with Ziggler.

Even though it's very unlikely he'll be involved with the authority storyline anymore, there are still many programs he can work at WM, hell he can challenge Cena for the WHC, it's too early to give up on his push.


----------



## checkcola

The heel turn talk is just anti-Bryan trolls, but it is fairly demoralizing watching the WWE right now.

The Mainevent scene is controlled by old hands from the 90s... Kane, Triple H, Big Show. Cena has the World Title, so Smackdown isn't even a relief from him anymore. There isn't much hope for any younger guy on the roster. Most people featured on RAW last night aren't even in a program and this Wyatt feud already seems a bust a week in (I did warn people it'd be about as entertaining as Heyman guys).


----------



## The Great Gatsby

checkcola said:


> I've been dreading that DB would get stuck with Kane for Mania ever since that goof turned heel. I have no desire to see that match.


Ive been trying to tell everyone for months now that WWE has no plans to really push Bryan and he will have some pointless midcard match at Mania.



Londrick said:


> Sheamus has the backing of HHH, and ADR has the backing of Vince. HHH obviously doesn't care for Bryan and Vince openly buried him in the recent conference call.


What did Vince say?



Alo0oy said:


> Why does everybody want Bryan to turn heel?
> 
> That would basically doom him, he would follow the same career path Ryback took after his feud with Punk, & look where Ryback is now, squashing Khali & Santino. Except Bryan isn't big enough to be demoted into squashing jobbers, his demotion would be more in line with Ziggler.
> 
> Even though it's very unlikely he'll be involved with the authority storyline anymore, there are still many programs he can work at WM, hell he can challenge Cena for the WHC, it's too early to give up on his push.


I pray they dont turn Bryan heel but I think they will and have him feud with face Punk at Mania which is bs.


----------



## Alo0oy

The Great Gatsby said:


> I pray they dont turn Bryan heel but I think they will and have him feud with face Punk at Mania which is bs.


I hope not, their feud should be for the WWE title or WHC, not a pointless midcard match. fpalm


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Definitely a demotion for Bryan now.*



King031 said:


> exactly,if their guy isn't at the top and has the spotlight every show and is WWE Champion while steamrolling everybody else,It's somehow a demotion
> 
> Just,WTF?
> 
> *DB is THE STORY right now.*
> Its not Big Show vs Triple H or Orton vs DB.
> Its DB and supporters vs the Corporation.
> 
> DB isn't going off facing Triple H bc he's focused on the WWE Championship.Randy Orton isn't going after Big Show bc he's focused on being the face of WWE,and WWE Champion.
> 
> Triple H is bc Big Show had ruined two main events,keeps interrupting the show,and knocked out Triple H and is suing them so ITS PERSONAL.
> DB isn't focused on Triple H bc he wants to be WWE Champion which PROVES TRIPLE H WRONG.
> 
> 
> And one,how is being featured in the main event nearly every show,having the most spotlight and time,beating the shield,barrett,wyatts,
> and having everything come back to abiout you and being in the WWE Championship hunt
> NOT BE THE GUY.?
> 
> The Big Show arc was bc of DB.Triple H choosing RO was bc of DB.HBK superkicking DB was bc of DB.Cena going after World Title was bc of DB.
> 
> The WWE could have simply put Cena back in WWE Championship hunt if they so wanted to,But they didnt.
> Theyre showing faith in DB and giving him time and room to grow.
> yet he got demoted??
> 
> Man,smarks are just ugh,


:kobe

What show you watching?

Big Show/HHH gonna be closing RAW every Monday until SS most likely.

HHH,and Steph being power hungry heels IS THE STORY...always was.

:HHH


----------



## SpaceTraveller

Is this how the thread was when he lost in 18 seconds? Who cares, he has 10 years left at least 7 or 8. Not to worry, he'll get his reign someday. It's his first year as a Main Eventer, if he doesn't get it? So what, Vince's opinion doesn't devalue whether I like him or not. Also a lot of people where complaining that the Yes! chant was annoying and he needed to distance himself from it... Well he is, so there you go, WWE listened to you. 

Relax, this is wrestling, we have no control over it. Other people's opinions of our favorite wrestlers are meaningless. People can like other things/wrestlers, it's not a personal attack towards us. 

Besides he beat Cena, who next night on Raw basically said it was CLEAN. Cena is above all titles, plus Cena wants that win back, so it's impossible Bryan is out of the Cena game (He's above Main Event).


----------



## Alo0oy

SpaceTraveller said:


> Is this how the thread was when he lost in 18 seconds? Who cares, he has 10 years left at least 7 or 8. Not to worry, he'll get his reign someday. It's his first year as a Main Eventer, if he doesn't get it? So what, Vince's opinion doesn't devalue whether I like him or not. Also a lot of people where complaining that the Yes! chant was annoying and he needed to distance himself from it... Well he is, so there you go, WWE listened to you.
> 
> Relax, this is wrestling, we have no control over it. Other people's opinions of our favorite wrestlers are meaningless. People can like other things/wrestlers, it's not a personal attack towards us.
> 
> Besides he beat Cena, who next night on Raw basically said it was CLEAN. Cena is above all titles, plus Cena wants that win back, so it's impossible Bryan is out of the Cena game (He's above Main Event).


I don't think he will ever be more over than he was in July-August, & he still didn't get a title reign, if that didn't convince Vince, I don't know what will.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Alo0oy said:


> I don't think he will ever be more over than he was in July-August, & he still didn't get a title reign, if that didn't convince Vince, I don't know what will.


Tattoos, and gaining muscle 

:vince5


----------



## Alo0oy

O Fenômeno said:


> Tattoos, and gaining muscle
> 
> :vince5


----------



## HitMark

Look everyone, I know everyone is very disappointed right now. Don't be. Bryan will again someday possibly get back to the main event. I can see they are already trying to high jack his yes chant, prove he was nothing special and that anyone could do it but the people did it in the 1st place because of him. He will rise again.
And even if he is the mid card, he is the best wrestler on the card.
YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

I am so depressed right now.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

Alo0oy said:


> I don't think he will ever be more over than he was in July-August, & he still didn't get a title reign, if that didn't convince Vince, I don't know what will.


That's the thing with Vince though, Bryan could be walking backstage and tie his shoes a certain way and Vince would scream put the title on him or bury him. He has 7-8 years at least left on his career. Who knows what tomorrow brings? That's the thing, people are assuming so many things, but we don't know what will happen in the future.


----------



## Alo0oy

HitMark said:


> Look everyone, I know everyone is very disappointed right now. Don't be. Bryan will again someday possibly get back to the main event. I can see they are already trying to high jack his yes chant, prove he was nothing special and that anyone could do it but the people did it in the 1st place because of him. He will rise again.
> And even if he is the mid card, he is the best wrestler on the card.
> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> I am so depressed right now.


He might get a WHC reign in the future, but based on Vince's comments, I don't see him winning the WWE title anytime soon.


----------



## HitMark

Alo0oy said:


> He might get a WHC reign in the future, but based on Vince's comments, I don't see him winning the WWE title anytime soon.


What comments?
And for the record, HHH defenders, HHH was burying DB for real, not for storyline purposes.


----------



## Alo0oy

HitMark said:


> What comments?
> And for the record, HHH defenders, HHH was burying DB for real, not for storyline purposes.


He said something along the lines of "the main attraction" wasn't drawing, or something like that, clearly referencing Bryan.


----------



## HitMark

Alo0oy said:


> He said something along the lines of "the main attraction" wasn't drawing, or something like that, clearly referencing Bryan.



Oh damn.
Well at least DB might be able to revive the IC title.
I for one never thought HHH was a draw. Can't figure how big show is a draw. Orton I can but not those 2.


----------



## checkcola

The comments was, the future is brightest, as Daniel Bryan might say (Yes Yes Yes), one of the shortest. It played like a non-sequitur to me, but what do I know? 

I'm a DB fan, but when you look around the roster, so many people the victims of booking, Ziggler looking sad and depressed despite winning a match, Punk looking completely bored, Ryback looking like a chump beating Khali not using his power move, on and on, the roster is not positioned well. I just don't get it.

The Wyatts are not threats against Punk and Bryan and this is a dead on arrival feud. That heel faction will be viewed worse once it is over. I promise you that. It's a repeat of Hayman guys.


----------



## markedfordeath

the reason I think the buyrate of Summerslam isn't a hindrance to Bryan is because every thing he has done in the WWE has been awesome thus far.Team Hell No skits, abusive boyfriend toward AJ, yelling No at little kids, he's very entertaining....So every up and coming newbie to the main event, as soon as they get a low buyrate will be dropped? what if Langston bombs his first main event ppv? will they demote him? there's more to it than that....what is Vince going to do, drop everyone from the main event scene that doesnt' bring ratings? thats just ridiculous!


----------



## Alo0oy

markedfordeath said:


> the reason I think the buyrate of Summerslam isn't a hindrance to Bryan is because every thing he has done in the WWE has been awesome thus far.Team Hell No skits, abusive boyfriend toward AJ, yelling No at little kids, he's very entertaining....So every up and coming newbie to the main event, as soon as they get a low buyrate will be dropped? what if Langston bombs his first main event ppv? will they demote him? there's more to it than that....what is Vince going to do, drop everyone from the main event scene that doesnt' bring ratings? thats just ridiculous!


You obviously don't know Vince, when he wants to bury a guy, he buries him completely, look at Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, & many others that suffered the same fate.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> the reason I think the buyrate of Summerslam isn't a hindrance to Bryan is because every thing he has done in the WWE has been awesome thus far.Team Hell No skits, abusive boyfriend toward AJ, yelling No at little kids, he's very entertaining....So every up and coming newbie to the main event, as soon as they get a low buyrate will be dropped? what if Langston bombs his first main event ppv? will they demote him? there's more to it than that....what is Vince going to do, drop everyone from the main event scene that doesnt' bring ratings? thats just ridiculous!


Vince gives zero fucks about what someone`s done in the distant past, especially in the midcard. It`s always `what have you done for me lately` and when the 40 year old Big Show is drawing the same numbers as this supposed `hot new babyface that`ll boost business`, he`ll know not to give him another shot because he`s been burned by it already once.


----------



## Unknown2013

markedfordeath said:


> the reason I think the buyrate of Summerslam isn't a hindrance to Bryan is because every thing he has done in the WWE has been awesome thus far.Team Hell No skits, abusive boyfriend toward AJ, yelling No at little kids, he's very entertaining....So every up and coming newbie to the main event, as soon as they get a low buyrate will be dropped? what if Langston bombs his first main event ppv? will they demote him? there's more to it than that....what is Vince going to do, drop everyone from the main event scene that doesnt' bring ratings? thats just ridiculous!



He wasn't really over when he was with AJ and I didn't care for the Hell No skits. Although I wonder if he ever would've made it to the main event if that 18 second loss didn't happen in front of a smark crowd. If the crowd wasn't hot and started those YES and Bryan chants, he'd probably would have been buried at that point.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Bryan was such a failure in Vince's eyes that he gave up on him the week after the Night of Champions PPV and told his creative to start transitioning Big Show to the top face spot. He pulled the plug the moment he got an inkling of what the Summerslam numbers were and panicked. That's when the promos started veering to attacking Bryan's starpower as it was a directive from Vince to bury him as punishment for Summerslam.


----------



## markedfordeath

But Punk got the same number in 2011, yet he wasn't verbally buried on tv, and he got a long reign as champ..he got the same buyrate in 2011.


----------



## Unknown2013

IDK about Vince thinking he's a big failure, but that rumor that DB was supposed to face HHH and then they decided on the Wyatts does make it look like they pulled the plug...


----------



## Alo0oy

markedfordeath said:


> But Punk got the same number in 2011, yet he wasn't verbally buried on tv, and he got a long reign as champ..he got the same buyrate in 2011.


Punk didn't do this bad on PPV. SS 2011 got around 20k more buys.


----------



## checkcola

Ehhh, that sounds like fan fic. I remember listening to one of those news letter radio shows and Dave M. saying way back when they started putting babyfaces on stage during heel promo segments, the purpose was to get Big Show over big time. Big Show was always penciled in to mainevent Survivor Series, its just they decided on Orton instead of Triple H. Having your champ in a Survivor Series elimination match is a proven dud, they aborted Team Foley vs Team Punk one week after it was announced.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> But Punk got the same number in 2011, yet he wasn't verbally buried on tv, and he got a long reign as champ..he got the same buyrate in 2011.


Punk has the track record of least drawing 1 PPV when it was his important main event ascent. Daniel Bryan has the track record of bombing on all the PPVs where he was a primary attraction. Rewatch the segments leading up to Battleground and Hell in the Cell and you can tell how the paradigm was clearly shifting from Bryan who became a transitional opponent to the main protagonist in Big Show who was the first guy to actually "get" to Triple H and was the reason the Shield lost the tag titles. Bryan's main event face career is over, he has to turn heel. At least then he can get 1 more main event payday against Cena before he loses and gives Cena his win back rather than be a lameduck face getting midcard paydays.


----------



## checkcola

He isn't turning heel when the next season of Total Divas is centered around his proposal to Brie. There are more working parts to the WWE and considerations.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Hell, Vince's moniker for Bryan is going down the road of Double J. "Yelled a thousand Yes's and couldn't draw a dime."


----------



## markedfordeath

the thing that puzzles me, is that Vince is the one that called him to hire him in the first place....Bryan said that Vince called him and really wanted him to work there and that he even called before back in 2006 and wanted to hire him but Bryan couldn't back then. So then Bryan signs a contract to work there and they put him in NXT and automatically Vince starts talking into Cole's headset telling him to make fun of Bryan the whole competition, just verbally bury him on commentary the whole NXT.....what the fuck is that? so Vince wants to hire the guy, yet when he gets hired he makes wise cracks about him not eating meat and his size? why the fuck did he want to hire him then? *shakes head* if he doesn't like the guy, he was happy in the indies, you didn't have to waste your time hiring him if you never saw anything in him.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> the thing that puzzles me, is that Vince is the one that called him to hire him in the first place....Bryan said that Vince called him and really wanted him to work there and that he even called before back in 2006 and wanted to hire him but Bryan couldn't back then. So then Bryan signs a contract to work there and they put him in NXT and automatically Vince starts talking into Cole's headset telling him to make fun of Bryan the whole competition, just verbally bury him on commentary the whole NXT.....what the fuck is that? so Vince wants to hire the guy, yet when he gets hired he makes wise cracks about him not eating meat and his size? why the fuck did he want to hire him then? *shakes head* if he doesn't like the guy, he was happy in the indies, you didn't have to waste your time hiring him if you never saw anything in him.


All that was just to appease Shawn Michaels' ego and have him work one more year of his company. Shawn Michaels' academy at that point had churned nothing but flops and drug addicts, for Shawn's "legacy" Bryan was his last chance of saying that his academy churned out anyone of significance. Vince also called Bryan to fire his ass for his own enjoyment, because he was glad to get rid of him after NXT where he openly buried him after his debut saying, "What the hell am I going to do with this geek? He doesn't even eat meat." Only reason he was brought back was because a bunch of top guys and the aforementioned Shawn Michaels wanted him back to be a "good hand" or enhancement talent to make themselves look better.


----------



## Alo0oy

markedfordeath said:


> the thing that puzzles me, is that Vince is the one that called him to hire him in the first place....Bryan said that Vince called him and really wanted him to work there and that he even called before back in 2006 and wanted to hire him but Bryan couldn't back then. So then Bryan signs a contract to work there and they put him in NXT and automatically Vince starts talking into Cole's headset telling him to make fun of Bryan the whole competition, just verbally bury him on commentary the whole NXT.....what the fuck is that? so Vince wants to hire the guy, yet when he gets hired he makes wise cracks about him not eating meat and his size? why the fuck did he want to hire him then? *shakes head* if he doesn't like the guy, *he was happy in the indies*, you didn't have to waste your time hiring him if you never saw anything in him.


I guarantee you Bryan is happier right now than when he was in the indies making less money than cahiers & secretaries.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

markedfordeath said:


> the thing that puzzles me, is that Vince is the one that called him to hire him in the first place....Bryan said that Vince called him and really wanted him to work there and that he even called before back in 2006 and wanted to hire him but Bryan couldn't back then. So then Bryan signs a contract to work there and they put him in NXT and automatically Vince starts talking into Cole's headset telling him to make fun of Bryan the whole competition, just verbally bury him on commentary the whole NXT.....what the fuck is that? so Vince wants to hire the guy, yet when he gets hired he makes wise cracks about him not eating meat and his size? why the fuck did he want to hire him then? *shakes head* if he doesn't like the guy, he was happy in the indies, you didn't have to waste your time hiring him if you never saw anything in him.


So you still haven't figured out that Vince has 0 problem going against his own best long term interests in order to amuse himself or fulfill an imagined grudge?

Bryan won't win the RR or the EC and he'll be lucky to even pick up a win at WM, he's been a complete and utter fucking failure.


----------



## HitMark

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan was such a failure in Vince's eyes that he gave up on him the week after the Night of Champions PPV and told his creative to start transitioning Big Show to the top face spot. He pulled the plug the moment he got an inkling of what the Summerslam numbers were and panicked. That's when the promos started veering to attacking Bryan's starpower as it was a directive from Vince to bury him as punishment for Summerslam.


How do you know this exactly.



markedfordeath said:


> the thing that puzzles me, is that Vince is the one that called him to hire him in the first place....Bryan said that Vince called him and really wanted him to work there and that he even called before back in 2006 and wanted to hire him but Bryan couldn't back then. So then Bryan signs a contract to work there and they put him in NXT and automatically Vince starts talking into Cole's headset telling him to make fun of Bryan the whole competition, just verbally bury him on commentary the whole NXT.....what the fuck is that? so Vince wants to hire the guy, yet when he gets hired he makes wise cracks about him not eating meat and his size? why the fuck did he want to hire him then? *shakes head* if he doesn't like the guy, he was happy in the indies, you didn't have to waste your time hiring him if you never saw anything in him.


That was Vince endearing him to the general public, Not eating meat is nothing.
HHH buried him for real when he said he couldn't draw.


----------



## markedfordeath

the WWE is the only company I know that enjoys embarassing their employees.....I would never work there. If i was a wrestler, i'd never want to go there, having your pride stripped isn't worth it.


----------



## vanboxmeer

If Bryan hadn't bombed in the box office, then he wouldn't be losing to Luke Harper on Smackdown and have Big Show take his spot and his chant. He'd be champion right now and Triple H would be chasing him with heels to try and take the title off of him. Instead he's simply a foot note to get over Hunter's new heel character and be a "good hand" in attempting to make something out of the Wyatts.


----------



## HitMark

markedfordeath said:


> the WWE is the only company I know that enjoys embarassing their employees.....I would never work there. If i was a wrestler, i'd never want to go there, having your pride stripped isn't worth it.



Do you how much more pay a wrestler gets wrestling for WWE than the independents? Even a jobber in WWE gets more than an indie star.


----------



## markedfordeath

how do you know he's jobbing to Harper on Smackdown? and if Langston or Reigns bomb in their first main event, will Vince pull the plug on them?


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> how do you know he's jobbing to Harper on Smackdown? and if Langston or Reigns bomb in their first main event, will Vince pull the plug on them?


When they bomb in their first pushes they'll get more chances because of their size and look. When you're a big guy you need to prove several times that you don't have what it takes. If you're a small guy you you need to prove every single time that you're a real star, one failure and you're dead.


----------



## Alo0oy

markedfordeath said:


> the WWE is the only company I know that enjoys embarassing their employees.....I would never work there. If i was a wrestler, i'd never want to go there, having your pride stripped isn't worth it.


I'm pretty sure Tensai is happier dancing like an idiot in WWE than putting his health at risk & getting paid minimum wage.

If I was a wrestler & I had a choice, it's not even a question, that's why guys like Tensai don't mind dancing, & Natalya doesn't mind farting. They get more money doing stupid shit like that than putting their health at risk in the indies.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah but he's getting married to a hot chick and is an awesome well liked guy so in the end, Bryan wins, regardless of if he's in the main event or not...he still gets to wake up to Brie every single day.


----------



## checkcola

AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> Bryan won't win the RR or the EC


The EC has become a non-event. Its just another filler ppv without real stakes. Both Cena and Orton will retain, as has been the case with champs going into it recently, all those people put in those matches will job. CM Punk will lose at EC. Husky Wyatt will lose at EC. Ryback will lose at EC. On and on. I actually think the gimmick is stupid because it makes so many wrestlers into losers going into Mania. 

Rumble doesn't matter sense the 'prize' became opening WM instead of maineventing. I believe Brock will win Rumble and challenge the streak. That opens the way for Orton to drop the WWE title to Cena. Cena gets his belt back and toss that lesser one away and proves he's the face of the WWE. Brock will be completely viewed as a WM choke artist after losing two years in a row and having that overwhelming 3-3 record as a part timer, some unstoppable Beast. Post-Mania is going to be rough when we revert to John Cena tossing lugs like Ryback into tables again. 

The future is bright. :argh:


----------



## Alo0oy

markedfordeath said:


> yeah but he's getting married to a hot chick and is an awesome well liked guy so in the end, Bryan wins, regardless of if he's in the main event or not...*he still gets to wake up to Brie every single day*.


I'm not so sure why that's a good thing...


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> yeah but he's getting married to a hot chick and is an awesome well liked guy so in the end, Bryan wins, regardless of if he's in the main event or not...he still gets to wake up to Brie every single day.


Looking at the divorce rate, he could easily be out of half of his stuff in the next 3 years.

Certainly better chance of that happening versus him ever being a real main event star in Vince's eyes.


----------



## markedfordeath

have you noticed that the last two weeks he hasn't wrestled yet he's been coming out in his gear? what gives? lol he doesn't want to wear street clothes?


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> have you noticed that the last two weeks he hasn't wrestled yet he's been coming out in his gear? what gives? lol he doesn't want to wear street clothes?


From Vince's POV, guys like Punk and Bryan need to be in their gear on television or else they look like fans that somehow got put on the show.


----------



## checkcola

vanboxmeer said:


> snip


Your trolling is sad.grim.pathetic.


----------



## Unknown2013

vanboxmeer said:


> Looking at the divorce rate, he could easily be out of half of his stuff in the next 3 years.


I hope Cena gave him some good advice on a prenup. Cena was able to keep everything and he had the option to take back all gifts and presents. :cena5


----------



## checkcola

Unknown2013 said:


> I hope Cena gave him some good advice on a prenup. Cena was able to keep everything and he had the option to take back all gifts and presents. :cena5


Cena is hitting Nikki up with a cohabitation agreement in season2 of Total Divas, I just wonder how he's not going to look like a dick in that episode just looking for a live-in fuck buddy


----------



## Unknown2013

Well, Nikki had to be expecting it since Cena saved himself in the last divorce with stuff like that. And his last wife was his high school sweetheart, while Nikki is a gold digger...no way in hell Cena's not gonna protect himself again and end up like Hogan. Brie definitely seems the better of the two, but I still don't think DB should take any chances.


----------



## HitMark

markedfordeath said:


> yeah but he's getting married to a hot chick and is an awesome well liked guy so in the end, Bryan wins, regardless of if he's in the main event or not...he still gets to wake up to Brie every single day.


Not the point



vanboxmeer said:


> Looking at the divorce rate, he could easily be out of half of his stuff in the next 3 years.
> 
> Certainly better chance of that happening versus him ever being a real main event star in Vince's eyes.


LOL. midcaring and penniless.


----------



## RandomLurker

vanboxmeer said:


> Looking at the divorce rate, he could easily be out of half of his stuff in the next 3 years.


:lol You would just go to any end to put down Daniel Bryan :lol


----------



## markedfordeath

Brie is the better of the two..she's not a gold digger, she was dating him when he was in the lower card, like the dark matches. they're soul mates, have a lot in common and share the same life values. So she'll always be with him...Nikki is a straight up gold digger that only cares about hard bodies and money.


----------



## Londrick

Bryan back in the main event is now a possibility:



JY57 said:


> Hour 1 - 4.069 million
> Hour 2 - 3.951 million
> *Hour 3 - 3.643 million*


:show :rko2 :HHH

Can't blame Bryan anymore.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan should have never been punished for anything..any ppv would have bombed with anyone nowadays because people live stream them for free. And they've built up no one but Cena, they couldn't expect anyone to draw big numbers while he was out...They love Orton so much and he was the established star, how come he never got blamed? If he's the second coming of Cena, then he should have moved the needle while Cena was gone, right? yet its Bryan's fault and now look at the ratings.....lol And he's selling more merchandise than Orton, so why is Orton still champ?


----------



## checkcola

Shield will get blamed somehow.


----------



## World's Best

He needs to keep the ponytail. It really makes him look like more of a legitimate contender than the shaggy hair all in his face.


----------



## markedfordeath

i bet tonight when he faces Harper, they'll make him look like Superman and destroy the whole Wyatt family and make Harper tap out in 2 minutes just to reward him for them being wrong lol


----------



## TheHidden01

markedfordeath said:


> Brie is the better of the two..she's not a gold digger, she was dating him when he was in the lower card, like the dark matches. they're soul mates, have a lot in common and share the same life values. So she'll always be with him...Nikki is a straight up gold digger that only cares about hard bodies and money.


You must have worked that out with all the time you spent with the twins in real life right?

TH


----------



## JustJoel

vanboxmeer said:


> If Bryan hadn't bombed in the box office, then *he wouldn't be losing to Luke Harper on Smackdown* and have Big Show take his spot and his chant. He'd be champion right now and Triple H would be chasing him with heels to try and take the title off of him. Instead he's simply a foot note to get over Hunter's new heel character and be a "good hand" in attempting to make something out of the Wyatts.


My bolding.

Do what now?


----------



## vanboxmeer

JustJoel said:


> My bolding.
> 
> Do what now?


Not be important enough to booked and then allowed a private charter to the next show.


----------



## Happenstan

JustJoel said:


> My bolding.
> 
> Do what now?


You'll have to pardon vanboxmeer. He enjoys getting everything absolutely wrong. Bryan


Spoiler: Smackdown



won


 BTW.




vanboxmeer said:


> Not be important enough to booked and then allowed a private charter to the next show.


What bullshit are you spewing now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It's hard to not feel down, if you are a Bryan fan, seeing how he has been treated since Summerslam. I'm not going to quit watching and I hope he manages to rise above it all. There is a part of me that wishes he wouldnt re-sign with WWE and go to New Japan and just tear the house down with Devitt, Tanahashi, et al.


----------



## Macker

markedfordeath said:


> yeah but he's getting married to a hot chick and is an awesome well liked guy so in the end, Bryan wins, regardless of if he's in the main event or not...he still gets to wake up to Brie every single day.


Theirs plenty of hot girls in this world


----------



## checkcola

The entire product is bad right now. Too many stale jobber acts eating up airtime. Not enough angles. The top angle is stupid. Random filler matches with no stories to advance talent. They succeeded in turning WWE programming into a kind of variety sketch show.


----------



## erikstans07

The way he's been treated since summerslam? What? Being pushed up the card? And competing in 4 straight PPV main events? Pffft. Storyline happenings aside, Bryan has been treated GREATLY in this second half of 2013. People put way too much stock into the way it looks like he's being handled on TV as opposed to the FACT that hey, he's a main eventer. Just because he's not coming out on top doesn't mean he's being buried or treated wrongly. He will have his days on top. Just wait. He's not going anywhere for a LONG time. Let them put him in as many possible situations and feuds possible to create many possible different matches for us to watch him compete in. Damn, people are so damn tough to please. 4 years ago, people were saying he wouldn't amount to anything in WWE, look where he is now. He's one of their most popular entities.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan

erikstans07 said:


> The way he's been treated since summerslam? What? Being pushed up the card? And competing in 4 straight PPV main events? Pffft. Storyline happenings aside, Bryan has been treated GREATLY in this second half of 2013. People put way too much stock into the way it looks like he's being handled on TV as opposed to the FACT that hey, he's a main eventer. Just because he's not coming out on top doesn't mean he's being buried or treated wrongly. He will have his days on top. Just wait. He's not going anywhere for a LONG time. Let them put him in as many possible situations and feuds possible to create many possible different matches for us to watch him compete in. Damn, people are so damn tough to please. 4 years ago, people were saying he wouldn't amount to anything in WWE, look where he is now. He's one of their most popular entities.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Stop. Bryan was beat down by the Shield for weeks on end, he was verbally eviscerated by HHH, Vince, and Steph with NO comeback and he never really got even with HHH. He never had any wins in this. Sure he won the belt but it was taken away so fast that the whole thing came off like a fluke and ultimately became an afterthought. Was Bryan's profile raised in all this...absolutely yes. He's in a far better place than he was before SS. Was he "pushed" as a legit "believable" main eventing superstar...not really IMO (The fact that he's lost some support with crowds prove this). At the height of Ryder Mania, Zack won a title and was heavily featured on RAW working with John SeenIt. Would you say he was getting a push then? His profile rose immensely but he was really getting cut off at the knees, a similar thing happened here with Bryan. HHH told everyone Bryan couldn't hang in the big leagues and in the end...after this demotion...it looks like he was proven right.

It took SCSA a year to become a draw that audiences excepted. It took Punk 2 years and feuds with Rock and Taker to gain his credibility, Bryan needs that time too. I'll fully admit that SS buyrates bombed but NOTC didn't. It's prelim numbers surpassed NOTC 2011 which featured Punk vs HHH and is close to NOTC 2012's FINAL numbers. When NOTC 2013's final numbers come in it will most likely surpass 2012's. That's a success and unlike SS NOTC was solely dependent on Bryan and Orton. There was no Punk vs Lesnar match taking up half the promotion time and everyone was sick of Punk vs Heyman. Bryan's coming along faster than Punk did in the audience acceptance and credibility game but it's still gonna take time. I'm just not sure WWE is willing to invest it in anyone anymore. On the other hand I can't really blame them for having some whiplash after 1 feud with Rock and 1 feud with Taker did more for Punk than 434 days as WWE champ did.


----------



## markedfordeath

so Happenstan, you think Bryan is done? Because I don't. I think he'll still be heavily featured and that he'll get the title eventually.....I don't think that the McMahons hate him..from what a lot of people have said over the years in interviews, he's a godsend in the locker room and everyone loves him..so for me, unless you are a pompous ass just to be one, there would be no reason to actually belittle him just to belittle him. I think they really were trying to create nuclear heat and get over as super heels, but it might have backfired a bit because now people are just sad for Bryan. Hope they end up giving him the belt because nobody deserves it more.


----------



## Happenstan

markedfordeath said:


> so Happenstan, you think Bryan is done? Because I don't. I think he'll still be heavily featured and that he'll get the title eventually.....I don't think that the McMahons hate him..from what a lot of people have said over the years in interviews, he's a godsend in the locker room and everyone loves him..so for me, unless you are a pompous ass just to be one, there would be no reason to actually belittle him just to belittle him. I think they really were trying to create nuclear heat and get over as super heels, but it might have backfired a bit because now people are just sad for Bryan. Hope they end up giving him the belt because nobody deserves it more.


Done? No. The cream always rises to the top, but I think he's unfairly taking all the blame for SS's buyrates when he shouldn't be. He'll get another shot (maybe sooner rather than later if Big Slow keeps shitting the bed ratings wise). Hopefully WWE does it right next time instead of stepping all over a sure thing. And by that I mean Vince and especially HHH's egos and thirst to be the center of attention gets checked at the door.


----------



## rybacker

the way big show just took the yes chants for himself made me sick !!!


----------



## Happenstan

rybacker said:


> the way big show just took the yes chants for himself made me sick !!!


Maybe they can make an angle out of this.

Show comes out in his new "Best Giant in the World" t-shirt chanting "Feed Show More, Feed Show More!!!"


----------



## rybacker

the way big show just took the yes chants for himself made me sick !!!


----------



## vanboxmeer

People blame Big Show for stealing the Yes Chant, when really the person stealing the Yes chant to get over is Triple H. This is his angle and he's using the Yes chant as the warcry of his opposition to make his own angle seem hotter than it actually is to justify giving himself another Mania main event. This is going all the way to Mania where Uncle Vince will stand above Hunter chanting Yes! with his chosen hero, John Cena to 70000 people.


----------



## markedfordeath

apparently, rumors are that its actually Cena and Orton at Wrestlemania 30 and Triple H and Show at Wrestlemania 30..so no title match for Bryan probably ever again! So I wonder what he's doing during Wrestlemania, mixed tag match with Divas? they really are punishing him, ha ha this has to be the biggest mistake they have ever made. They had something amazing going.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> apparently, rumors are that its actually Cena and Orton at Wrestlemania 30 and Triple H and Show at Wrestlemania 30..so no title match for Bryan probably ever again! So I wonder what he's doing during Wrestlemania, mixed tag match with Divas? they really are punishing him, ha ha this has to be the biggest mistake they have ever made. They had something amazing going.


Danielle Bryan - Divas Champion 2014.


----------



## erikstans07

My bad for enjoying the show and not complaining about every little push down the card. And that's too bad that you take HHH's belittling of Bryan on-screen (which is definitely not HHH's true feelings about the guy) as something other than HHH being a heel. The man still hasn't lost clean to Orton...the crowd knows that. Bryan is still one of their top guys in one of their top storylines, not to mention he's beloved in the locker room, which goes a long way. Plus, I think this feud with Wyatt ties in with HHH. Everyone thinks that just because someone's not wrestling for the title anymore, they're being demoted. God damn. Bryan is still young. He's got a lot of years ahead of him to main event and such. If he becomes a jobber (and I don't have the same broad definition of jobber as some do), then I'll admit you were right. Until then tho, he's still being utilized very well.


----------



## vanboxmeer

32 is not young when you've been wrestling 14 years with the hard style Bryan does every day. He'll either have to slow down or his body will break down in the next 4 years.


----------



## JY57

markedfordeath said:


> apparently, rumors are that its actually Cena and Orton at Wrestlemania 30 and Triple H and Show at Wrestlemania 30..so no title match for Bryan probably ever again! So I wonder what he's doing during Wrestlemania, mixed tag match with Divas? they really are punishing him, ha ha this has to be the biggest mistake they have ever made. They had something amazing going.


I wouldn't hold my breathe on Big Show vs Hunter @ Mania. Most likely it will happen at Royal Rumble if it happens at all (because I think they will continue Orton vs Big Show in a TLC match at the next PPV). This is nothing to do with Bryan its about selling Mania and that match its not a sell & Hunter likely would want Cena if he doesn't get Austin, Dwayne, HBK, or Batista.


----------



## HitMark

erikstans07 said:


> My bad for enjoying the show and not complaining about every little push down the card. And that's too bad that you take HHH's belittling of Bryan on-screen (which is definitely not HHH's true feelings about the guy) as something other than HHH being a heel. The man still hasn't lost clean to Orton...the crowd knows that. Bryan is still one of their top guys in one of their top storylines, not to mention he's beloved in the locker room, which goes a long way. Plus, I think this feud with Wyatt ties in with HHH. Everyone thinks that just because someone's not wrestling for the title anymore, they're being demoted. God damn. Bryan is still young. He's got a lot of years ahead of him to main event and such. If he becomes a jobber (and I don't have the same broad definition of jobber as some do), then I'll admit you were right. Until then tho, he's still being utilized very well.


You're still optimistic. That's good.


----------



## erikstans07

vanboxmeer said:


> 32 is not young when you've been wrestling 14 years with the hard style Bryan does every day. He'll either have to slow down or his body will break down in the next 4 years.


The man takes unbelievable care of his body, like Jericho. Jericho's in his early 40's and could still handle the full-time schedule if he wanted to. Bryan IS STILL YOUNG. No argument is valid against that.



> You're still optimistic. That's good.


More like I all but know for a fact that Bryan is going to be around for a long time and have a great career. WWE knows what they have with him and they are using him very well.


----------



## Alo0oy

vanboxmeer said:


> 32 is not young when you've been wrestling 14 years with the hard style Bryan does every day. He'll either have to slow down or his body will break down in the next 4 years.


Do you have something against Bryan personally? All your posts seem centered around putting him down.



erikstans07 said:


> More like I all but know for a fact that Bryan is going to be around for a long time and have a great career. WWE knows what they have with him and *they are using him very well.*


No they're not, if that's the case he would be WWE champion, or at least in a main event feud, they're wasting him on the midcard.


----------



## erikstans07

Alo0oy said:


> Do you have something against Bryan personally? All your posts seem centered around putting him down.
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not, if that's the case he would be WWE champion, or at least in a main event feud, they're wasting him on the midcard.


So you have to be champion to be used well?? :lmao This feud with the Wyatt Family is one of the main feuds. Just because someone's not in a title feud or the champion, doesn't mean they're in the midcard. Fuckin damn. Damn I'm glad I have more sense than you fools.


----------



## Stanford

vanboxmeer said:


> 32 is not young when you've been wrestling 14 years with the hard style Bryan does every day. He'll either have to slow down or his body will break down in the next 4 years.


Hey, what happened to Bryan getting squashed on Smackers?

Whoops! I guess you can't win 'em all.


----------



## checkcola

Stanford said:


> Hey, what happened to Bryan getting squashed on Smackers?
> 
> Whoops! I guess you can't win 'em all.


Making accurate predictions is not compatible with trolling. :lmao


----------



## chessarmy

They're clearly making an effort to protect Bryan from losing clean, since he hasn't actually been pinned clean in forever, yet they won't go all the way with him either. Its really mind-boggling.

I'm also kind of tired of all the conflicting reports about the guy, some people say management loves him while others say the feeling is he's too small and won't get anywhere.


----------



## JamesK

vanboxmeer said:


> 32 is not young when you've been wrestling 14 years with the hard style Bryan does every day. He'll either have to slow down or his body will break down in the next 4 years.


Vanboxmeer:Failed predictions for Bryan's career since July of 2011.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Stanford said:


> Hey, what happened to Bryan getting squashed on Smackers?
> 
> Whoops! I guess you can't win 'em all.


Harper got DQ'd for kicking too much ass. As Jericho would say, "Why'd he get DQ'd? For dominating the match?!"


----------



## erikstans07

vanboxmeer, i just read your sig. LMAO at comparing The Rock's leaving the business to Luna and Maven's. You've got some ridiculous views, I gotta tell ya.


----------



## markedfordeath

Heyman is going to be revealed as the Devil behind the Wyatt attacks and Heyman and Bryan are going to feud for awhile...Lesnar is supposed to feud with Taker soon and they have a match at Mania....Lesnar is with Heyman..Heyman is going to be feuding with Punk and Bryan. That rumored match next year of Bryan/Lesnar seems more like a big possibility now. Heyman feuding against Bryan would do wonders for Bryan..he can finally show people that he can actually do a great promo, so many people on here bash him for not being able to talk..we'll see about that. oh and management does love him, they think that he is a star...yes i'm upset that he didn't take Cena's place, but at least he's a top guy, his time with the title will come....hopefully a Cena feud right after Wrestlemania or something..cuz obviously Cena is beating Orton at Mania.


----------



## Osize10

Links to Bryan vs Lesnar rumors???


----------



## Stanford

vanboxmeer said:


> Harper got DQ'd for kicking too much ass. As Jericho would say, "Why'd he get DQ'd? For dominating the match?!"


I would read the spoilers again, soothsayer.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Stanford said:


> I would read the spoilers again, soothsayer.


They indicate that Harper was about to scramble and reverse Bryan into a heel hook that he learned from his good friend Rousimar and get a textbook submission victory. But that Rowan guy botched the post-match beat down and ran in before the finish, so they called an audible.


----------



## Stanford

vanboxmeer said:


> They indicate that Harper was about to scramble and reverse Bryan into a heel hook that he learned from his good friend Rousimar and get a textbook submission victory. But that Rowan guy botched the post-match beat down and ran in before the finish, so they called an audible.


You're so cute.


----------



## markedfordeath

the rumor was from Cagesideseats.com......just in case anyone wanted to check it out, its in their rumor round up archives section. 
Any way, here is a legit question: I know there aren't any plans to give Bryan the title any time soon, because it looks more and more like it'll be Cena against Orton at Wrestlemania. But here's my question, why do they keep booking Bryan to win matches? and not only that, why do they keep booking him to only lose by interference or screw jobs? he continues to only lose by those means and he never loses cleanly..so why would you book a guy like that yet not give him a title? are there bigger plans for him? because he never loses in a one on one or tag match cleanly by a finisher or anything anymore and hasn't for several months. They're booking him as one of the strongest wrestlers on the roster yet they won't give him any kind of gold.


----------



## erikstans07

Sounds like Bryan was dominating the match, so Rowan ran in and got Harper DQ'd, Shield style. I'm guessing one of the writers told him that Rowan fucked it up too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> the rumor was from Cagesideseats.com......just in case anyone wanted to check it out, its in their rumor round up archives section.
> Any way, here is a legit question: I know there aren't any plans to give Bryan the title any time soon, because it looks more and more like it'll be Cena against Orton at Wrestlemania. But here's my question, why do they keep booking Bryan to win matches? and not only that, why do they keep booking him to only lose by interference or screw jobs? he continues to only lose by those means and he never loses cleanly..so why would you book a guy like that yet not give him a title? are there bigger plans for him? because he never loses in a one on one or tag match cleanly by a finisher or anything anymore and hasn't for several months. They're booking him as one of the strongest wrestlers on the roster yet they won't give him any kind of gold.


It's to protect Cena loss to him. They need him above water so that Cena can get his win back triumphantly while the announcers spout out how Cena was so humble in not using the arm as an excuse "But King, you've just got to know that Cena wasn't 100% that first match. No matter what he says, he needed to have surgery before that match even took place. Now we can see what the REAL John Cena can do."


----------



## markedfordeath

I guess what the WWE said was true. Their intention was to make Bryan look like a believable threat against anyone at any time and that can beat anyone in the ring, and they have succeeded, he has been booked as such..in the ring, he can beat anyone..outside the ring not so much..but at least in a wrestling match he'll always dominate, the wrestler's wrestler if you will....too good for a title I guess you'd have to say. With this booking though, that means if he ever wins a championship he's keeping it for a long time because since he's shown and has been booked to be a threat to anyone and can beat anyone in the ring, that means that nobody would take the title off of him ever, unless it was by screwy fashion. And vanboxmeer, they're not facing each other for a long while, Cena/Bryan....they're both in separate feuds well past WM season.


----------



## #Mark

Man, I have a bad feeling that this whole thing is leading towards Bryan/Kane at Mania.



erikstans07 said:


> vanboxmeer, i just read your sig. LMAO at comparing The Rock's leaving the business to Luna and Maven's. You've got some ridiculous views, I gotta tell ya.


Please tell me you aren't one of those mongs claiming "Dwayne sold out"?


----------



## markedfordeath

what's wrong with Bryan/Kane at Mania? that means that Bryan is back into the Authority storyline that way....but odds are it'll be Bryan versus somebody relevant...not for the title...he'll win the title eventually, just not at Wrestlemania or anytime before that....sometime in 2014 though. Bryan feuding with Heyman is gold because then Bryan can show off that he can actually talk on the mic and prove his haters wrong.


----------



## Young Constanza

markedfordeath said:


> what's wrong with Bryan/Kane at Mania? that means that Bryan is back into the Authority storyline that way....but odds are it'll be Bryan versus somebody relevant...not for the title...he'll win the title eventually, just not at Wrestlemania or anytime before that....sometime in 2014 though. Bryan feuding with Heyman is gold because then Bryan can show off that he can actually talk on the mic and prove his haters wrong.


It will be a meaningless 5 to 7minute midcard match , and after going through all this beating Kane isn't any type of closure.


----------



## #Mark

markedfordeath said:


> what's wrong with Bryan/Kane at Mania? that means that Bryan is back into the Authority storyline that way....but odds are it'll be Bryan versus somebody relevant...not for the title...he'll win the title eventually, just not at Wrestlemania or anytime before that....sometime in 2014 though. Bryan feuding with Heyman is gold because then Bryan can show off that he can actually talk on the mic and prove his haters wrong.


If being associated with the Authority angle is your benchmark for success than I guess there's nothing wrong with it. The fact that this whole angle would result with Bryan in a meaningless midcard match at Mania is not something I would be okay with.


----------



## markedfordeath

i'm all for a Bryan/Sheamus feud...They're going to have to put Sheamus somewhere when he returns, right? and they put on great matches, plus Sheamus is Bryan's favorite opponent he said. There are so many places to go....Bryan won't be given the title until after Wrestlemania some time next year..so they might as well keep showcasing him. Its not like he loses matches cleanly anymore..so just have him keep kicking ass in the ring..they're booking him like that for a reason. *and by the way, i'm not okay with how they kicked Bryan out obviously, since i'm his biggest fan, but i might as well stay optimistic or else i'll die from high blood pressure..get me? LOL


----------



## SpaceTraveller

Stanford said:


> You're so cute.


 I know he tries to piss off the Bryan marks, but he goes too far and everyone is realizing the trolling so it's no longer working. He only comes around here when he has ammunition to piss off people that take wrestling too seriously.


----------



## TheStig

If they wanted bryan to be a credibly main-eventer they have succeded with that. Now they have cena/punk/bryan/orton as top guys with adr/sheamus/show and other just behind them. They can do some fresh stuff now but the thing is that bryan could have been in a much better place right now but it seems like they just settled for a main-event spot. 

As it seems like now bryan won't have anything to do with hhh until after royal rumble and even that requires him to win RR and go after orton or go after cena if they want that. Either punk or bryan wins RR and punk can go after whc and bryan wwe title but that requires lesnar or rock facing taker. Bah gawd this is such a mess and this is only 3 matches. Things will be more clear once RR is done and all story will be set from that ppv and we can all choose to either like it or stop watch because it could be messy.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

markedfordeath said:


> what's wrong with Bryan/Kane at Mania? that means that Bryan is back into the Authority storyline that way....but odds are it'll be Bryan versus somebody relevant...not for the title...he'll win the title eventually, just not at Wrestlemania or anytime before that....sometime in 2014 though. Bryan feuding with Heyman is gold because then Bryan can show off that he can actually talk on the mic and prove his haters wrong.


Bryan got shafted now he will forever be seen as a second rate star no matter how popular he is. WWE made sure we all accept he wont ever get a good title run, what a joke


----------



## THANOS

SpaceTraveller said:


> I know he tries to piss off the Bryan marks, but he goes too far and everyone is realizing the trolling so it's no longer working. He only comes around here when he has ammunition to piss off people that take wrestling too seriously.


You got it all wrong, vanboxmeer is actually bryan mark himself, he just also happens to be the most pessimistic and negative man on the planet. He reminds me of those people who told everyone for years that the world would end in 2012, then after it came and gone, he went silent. That's how Boxy is, he rants and raves how "it's the end of the world for Bryan" and "he should get used to jobbing to Zach Ryder now" and all that jazz, and every time Bryan proves one of his predictions wrong he crawls back under his bridge and doesn't re-emerge until Bryan's going through another rough patch many months later. It's quite predictable to be honest.


----------



## markedfordeath

I posted in the other thread that Mick Foley wasn't even screwed this much. At least he got a month long title reign out of it. But the most over guy with the crowd, and the one the fans picked to be the guy, they can't even give a lengthy title run to, and it looks like he won't even get his moment at Mania...and Ratings Killer Orton might headline Mania against Cena..you have to ask yourself, who did Bryan piss off? He's worked his ass off for that company every day for the last four years, him and Cena never take days off...they work all the time....Bryan deserved a reign, still does...I feel awful for him, its almost cringe worthy...Its just so disappointing.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

it sucks a lot that Bryan never got his own back against HHH and orton etc and now the big show is in his spot and stealing his chant. Makes me a bit ill to think about


----------



## markedfordeath

what i'm hoping is that wrestlemania 30 is being used as the historic night where all the part timers come back for one night and they celebrate 30 years of Wrestlemania and that the next night on Raw, the new Era finally begins and they move toward the future..maybe this is the end of the old guard being on top and that after wrestlemania they move on to the future but I bet not.


----------



## markedfordeath

I guess Bryan's time came and went...they want Reigns to be the next face of the company. They want him replacing Cena...now another big man gets the big superman push...I doubt they'll have Reigns getting the Bryan treatment..WWE really shitted on the fans. Reigns can't even talk or wrestle well yet, and they're already picking him? WTF kind of sense does that make!


----------



## erikstans07

#Mark said:


> Man, I have a bad feeling that this whole thing is leading towards Bryan/Kane at Mania.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you aren't one of those mongs claiming "Dwayne sold out"?


Nah. I'm a bit bitter about Rock leaving the business, but I'm over it. However, The Rock was universes more beloved by wrestling fans than Maven and Vachon were, so of course people are going to be bitter and call him a sell-out before Maven and Luna. That's just fucking absurd.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Poor guy, WCW style politics at work here.


----------



## RandomLurker

Off topic, but just throwing this link out here. It lists out classifications certain types of fans. A little self depreciative humor about our fandom with Daniel Bryan wouldn't hurt.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FanDumb

Oh and for all the haters who disconcertingly regular this thread, you get your share as well 

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/HateDumb


----------



## markedfordeath

read my thread in the General WWE section!  sad state.


----------



## Young Constanza

Tough time to be Bryan fan right now. But I can at least take solace in the fact that their precious "authority" storyline is gonna die a slow brutal death without Bryan as the main protagonist. That final segment was laughable Show had to steal Bryan's chant to get the crowd involved it was pathetic. Then that never ending beat down no one cared at all. 
All the time they put into this and Kane wearing a suit is the only thing people are talking about from that segment. They deserve to fail for jerking the fans around with this shitty storyline. Lol


----------



## markedfordeath

sad to say, its gotten worse....Bryan might never be in the main event again after what I just heard today. But he'll just be below Cena though...like on Smackdown he was the second to last match on the card, not a bad place to be. He'll never be the face of the company or the number one like Triple H said, so H's promo was dead right about how the company sees him...but actually, the management likes the guy a lot and they really do think he's an A player, the only truthful thing H said in that promo was that Bryan will never be number one....but being compared to Jericho, that's awesome..at least Bryan might make the Hall of Fame...They think he does great work, they just think if he was really tall, then he'd be the guy....they love his personality and his work ethic, but people prefer larger than life characters like Cena and Hogan...oh well. I'll still enjoy the hell out of his matches going forward. Just bought another one of his shirts today so its not that Bryan doesn't have the IT Factor they want, because he does, and they love the guy, its just that he's not big so customers can't get behind him to order PPVs and such but he does move merchandise and is popular, so oh well, he can't change his height.


----------



## Unknown2013

markedfordeath said:


> sad to say, its gotten worse....Bryan might never be in the main event again *after what I just heard today*.


What?


----------



## Cmpunk91

Think people are over reacting a little bit regarding Bryan. Ok he is not in the main event picture anymore which is stupid, but i think him winning the wwe title at the rumble or even wrestlemania would be huge and better timing. It is possible too.


----------



## sesshomaru

Cmpunk91 said:


> Think people are over reacting a little bit regarding Bryan. Ok he is not in the main event picture anymore which is stupid, but i think him winning the wwe title at the rumble or even wrestlemania would be huge and better timing. It is possible too.


Doubt he'll win at either of those. Danial Bryan is not having a main event at WM30.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah, he's not winning, he'll probably be in a mixed tag match with Brie at this rate. Fall From Grace: The Bryan Danielson Story


----------



## Lariatoh!

Ok so I know WWE do this often, and I know they want to move Bryan out of the title scene for the moment/forever (who knows what they are doing) but I'm sure not anyone gets to put the Showstopper into their submission and makes them tap out. To make someone look dominant over a Hall of Famer that could still go if he wanted to but is bound by his word to the Undertaker. 

I also know that HBK can't wrestle again, but man WWE could at least acknowledge it as it means a tonne for making a new star. They spent all this time and money on Bryan over the summer, and sweeping this moment under the rug is another lost opportunity.


----------



## Londrick

Bryan and AJ are about to get buried for fans liking them as a couple more than StepHHH:

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/hottest-wwe-couple



> 3% Billy and Chuck
> 36% Lita and Edge
> 14% Stephanie and Triple H
> 15% "Macho Man" Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth
> 4% Goldust and Marlena
> 3% Mark Henry and Mae Young
> 3% Booker T and Sharmell
> 3% Marc Mero and Sable
> 2% Vickie Guerrero and Edge
> *18% Daniel Bryan and AJ Lee*


:bryan :AJ


----------



## HitMark

I liked billy and chuck the most.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan is bury-proof...they've tried several times, they can't keep him buried for long..he'll find his way back....it'll take awhile but he'll be back.


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> Bryan is bury-proof...they've tried several times, they can't keep him buried for long..he'll find his way back....it'll take awhile but he'll be back.


And then some. The guy has become a bonafide ratings draw ever sense he left Team Hell No and, as far as I can recall, he's only lost viewers once since then which is a great accomplishment.


----------



## markedfordeath

so Thanos, are you still optimistic? or are you kind of becoming down? because i'm the latter, I'm up in arms about this..one bad buyrate and he gets depushed? really? that was a quick give up wasn't it?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Come on guys, never give up! :cena3 He beat this man, remember!! That has to count for something, right? right...


----------



## Young Constanza

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Come on guys, never give up! :cena3 He beat this man, remember!! That has to count for something, right? right...


#nobodyRemembersThat :lmao


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

:faint:


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> so Thanos, are you still optimistic? or are you kind of becoming down? because i'm the latter, I'm up in arms about this..one bad buyrate and he gets depushed? really? that was a quick give up wasn't it?


When upper management doesn't TRULY want you there, they'll constantly look for little bumps on the road to tear someone down. Sort of like the internet. Bryan had a target on his back, he didn't draw, so he gets the blame and get missled down the card.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan should have played the hidden immunity idol...dumb fuck!


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> so Thanos, are you still optimistic? or are you kind of becoming down? because i'm the latter, I'm up in arms about this..one bad buyrate and he gets depushed? really? that was a quick give up wasn't it?


Of course and I will be until the closing moments of the post-rumble RAW. As I mentioned before, if Bryan isn't the Rumble winner and/or beginning a feud towards Mania with HHH, then I will post my thoughts. I have a feeling that supposed "bad buyrate" based on the preliminary count will end up gaining about 50,000 buys and ending up around 345,000 and actually end up looking quite good, but we'll see when the final buy count comes in.

I'll tell you this though, if WWE don't follow through with one of my predictions for Bryan's involvement at Mania, then you'll see that Hellacious Triple H rant that I promised. It'll be a long read and will cite every single momentum derailment the guy has made dating back to RVD and Booker T.


----------



## Young Constanza

No need to feel bad guys.. Because there's soo many other things to look forward to in wwe right now ......like ..ummmm uh um yeah nevermind smh.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan is like the nicest guy in the business, he deserved better for his hard work and dedication. At least deserved a title reign *shakes head* now they'll move on and give it to one of the BIG GUYS.


----------



## markedfordeath

Thanos, you read the reports right? no mention of Bryan being anywhere near Hunter at all in the future....


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> Thanos, you read the reports right? no mention of Bryan being anywhere near Hunter at all in the future....


I read them but until Rumble comes and goes and we can actually see the end of the race, I'll just view them as what you mentioned, reports. Call it optimism if you will, but I can't see HHH for all his insecure ego issues, not going under Bryan at Mania. He can't possibly be that much of a dolt can he?


----------



## erikstans07

markedfordeath said:


> Bryan is like the nicest guy in the business, he deserved better for his hard work and dedication. At least deserved a title reign *shakes head* now they'll move on and give it to one of the BIG GUYS.


His career is not over...there is still the future. My goodness. Have some faith. Bryan is dope and WWE knows this. He moves merch.


----------



## markedfordeath

if they blame him for Summerslam then that promo he did on Raw is 100% Vince telling him to say it. And he's being punished for people streaming instead of buying which can't possibly be anyone's fault. I don't think he'll put him over...I am deftly afraid of someone like Reigns winning the Rumble, or even Langston, and then Bryan at Mania is in a mixed tag match with Brie.


----------



## JY57

THANOS said:


> I read them but until Rumble comes and goes and we can actually see the end of the race, I'll just view them as what you mentioned, reports. Call it optimism if you will, but I can't see HHH for all his insecure ego issues, not going under Bryan at Mania. He can't possibly be that much of a dolt can he?


its probably a last resort for Vince. He will try to get a big name for Hunter first and than go to Cena if he wants Hunter or stay in the WHC picture. If they can't get anyone big or Cena wants to do something else, than they probably have no choice but to do Bryan vs Hunter


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

markedfordeath said:


> Bryan is like the nicest guy in the business, he deserved better for his hard work and dedication. At least deserved a title reign *shakes head* now they'll move on and give it to one of the BIG GUYS.


That's been my gripe, if he doesn't get more significant or at least payback down the road, like THANOS mentioned, that would be a problem. You seem to believe Bryan was one of the only possible smaller guys to get a chance for a WWE title reign. Not a necessarily misguided belief, but he wasn't going to be the gamechanger for the company in regards to how it presented itself, despite his overness. He was valuable as a placeholder for Cena, and will be valuable down the road. The question is, will he have the most important thing: consistent, strong booking? The answer now seems to be no, with all the WTF moments in the main angle. The storyline is an important draw, not just the wrestlers.


----------



## THANOS

JY57 said:


> its probably a last resort for Vince. He will try to get a big name for Hunter first and than go to Cena if he wants Hunter or stay in the WHC picture. If they can't get anyone big or Cena wants to do something else, than they probably have no choice but to do Bryan vs Hunter


As long as it happens, one way or another, I'll be content with Bryan's push, but if he isn't involved in one of the options I mentioned than I will display my "thoughts" on this whole storyline and upper-management.


----------



## markedfordeath

last resort? if you're trying to tell a story, thats the only logical conclusion. You can't just rewrite everything after all the guy has been through, and not allow him to get revenge...I thought WWE was all about storytelling? you cant just move on and expect the "universe" to keep wanting to watch if you're not going to pull through with a logical conclusion...You cant bully a guy the whole time and then make it so that he's not allowed to turn you in to the principal..what the fuck is that shit?


----------



## vanboxmeer

Bryan's ultimate legacy as far as it pertains to WWE booking in the future is now Vince and Hunter can point back and say that small guys can't be perennial headliners. They'll say, "Sure those little guys can be stars and be important cogs in the wheel. We tried with Bryan, but no one bought him as legit at the top spot. Even the best little guy couldn't even compare to a big guy like Dave Bautista."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

And Vince and Hunter would be wrong in saying that. They gave Bryan 1-2 months, and during that time Bryan was the most over guy in the company, getting the loudest ovations on a consistent basis, as well as consistently getting increases on his Raw segments, and popped the Smackdown rating when he was put on that show. 

Keep pushing him for longer than a month, and let's see what happens. But they won't, because they're more interested in big, untalented, lumbering, flat-out boring guys and keeping the status quo. Can't wait to see what they do when those guys can't go anymore.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Mister WrestleMania said:


> And Vince and Hunter would be wrong in saying that. They gave Bryan 1-2 months, and during that time Bryan was the most over guy in the company, getting the loudest ovations on a consistent basis, as well as consistently getting increases on his Raw segments, and popped the Smackdown rating when he was put on that show.
> 
> Keep pushing him for longer than a month, and let's see what happens. But they won't, because they're more interested in big, untalented, lumbering, flat-out boring guys and keeping the status quo. Can't wait to see what they do when those guys can't go anymore.


Doesn't matter. From here on out, any time a small guy starts gaining serious momentum, they have their "example" to tell creative not to make real plans for that guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

vanboxmeer said:


> Doesn't matter. From here on out, any time a small guy starts gaining serious momentum, they have their "example" to tell creative not to make real plans for that guy.


And I look forward to them falling flat on their face when guys like Cena, et al retire.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Mister WrestleMania said:


> And I look forward to them falling flat on their face when guys like Cena, et al retire.


8 years from now, some 5 ft 8, 190 pound guy we've never even heard of will be white hot. Triple H will be his "adversary" and he will use Daniel Bryan as an example why said new guy will never be the star of his company. And Hunter will prove himself right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

vanboxmeer said:


> 8 years from now, some 5 ft 8, 190 pound guy we've never even heard of will be white hot. Triple H will be his "adversary" and he will use Daniel Bryan as an example why said new guy will never be the star of his company. And Hunter will prove himself right.


I doubt that. WWE probably shuts down after Cena retires.


----------



## markedfordeath

oh, you didn't hear? Boring ass Roman Reigns is supposed to be their saving grace, even though he's never been in a singles feud, they're thinking he'll automatically bring great business over night.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> oh, you didn't hear? Boring ass Roman Reigns is supposed to be their saving grace, even though he's never been in a singles feud, they're thinking he'll automatically bring great business over night.


Hunter sees him as another Batista and is giving him the same slow build to Mania when he takes out the Authority.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

vanboxmeer said:


> 8 years from now, some 5 ft 8, 190 pound guy we've never even heard of will be white hot. Triple H will be his "adversary" and he will use Daniel Bryan as an example why said new guy will never be the star of his company. And Hunter will prove himself right.


First off it takes time to make a guy a big draw. Austin was red hot in 1997 yet it still took over 8 months to make him arguably the biggest draw ever. From the start WWE did everything to kill Bryan momentum by insulting him and booking him to look weak. Its obvious they never wanted him to succeed so Vince can keep his fetish for big jacked up jabronis


----------



## vanboxmeer

The Great Gatsby said:


> First off it takes time to make a guy a big draw. Austin was red hot in 1997 yet it still took over 8 months to make him arguably the biggest draw ever. From the start WWE did everything to kill Bryan momentum by insulting him and booking him to look weak. Its obvious they never wanted him to succeed so Vince can keep his fetish for big jacked up jabronis


Since the Yes chant has been transferred to Triple H and his angle as the war chant against his regime, we'll see around Elimination Chamber time that it will be officially given to Roman Reigns when he power bombs Hunter through a table.


----------



## markedfordeath

Reigns isn't going to have a title match at Mania..you kidding? its wayyy too soon for that. he needs to actually win a mid card singles title first and get over with the fans.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> Reigns isn't going to have a title match at Mania..you kidding? its wayyy too soon for that. he needs to actually win a mid card singles title first and get over with the fans.


Neither did Batista, but the fact that he was the guy who finally gave Hunter his comeuppance was enough to get a midcarder over to the top. And by comeuppance, I mean Hunter actually selling for the other guy during the build up and taking him seriously enough to actual show fear of him.


----------



## Mr. I

markedfordeath said:


> Reigns isn't going to have a title match at Mania..you kidding? its wayyy too soon for that. he needs to actually win a mid card singles title first and get over with the fans.


Don't expect WWE to use that logic.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

vanboxmeer said:


> Since the Yes chant has been transferred to Triple H and his angle as the war chant against his regime, we'll see around Elimination Chamber time that it will be officially given to Roman Reigns when he power bombs Hunter through a table.


How does that answer anything other than HHH ego sucked the life out of Bryan momentum?


----------



## vanboxmeer

Here's the symbolism:


----------



## markedfordeath

if they have everyone using the Yes chant, can't Bryan sue? that's his gimmick clearly..its on all of his tee shirts, he started it, it wasn't theirs that they gave to him.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> if they have everyone using the Yes chant, can't Bryan sue? that's his gimmick clearly..its on all of his tee shirts, he started it, it wasn't theirs that they gave to him.


Intellectual property of WWE. They can do whatever they want with it. We'll soon have a tribal-style Yes shirt for Roman Reigns ascension to stardom.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Hunter thinks so lowly of Daniel Bryan that he won't even take his finisher. He won't sell for him physically. He won't sell for him on the microphone either. Bryan was always just the first disposable babyface to get over Hunter's heel character for his build to Mania. 

You can now see the progression of the babyfaces. Geeks like Ziggler and Miz were so utterly destroyed that one of them is turning heel and the other is less over than his ex-enforcer. Bryan was the first guy with some value, and could credibly get some heat for Triple H. Triple H considers himself a demi-god in WWE mythology, so he must smite a peasant like Bryan in his place to show that he's the baddest man in the room no selling the little upstart the whole way though. Big Show is the next step above because he can challenge Hunter physically in Hunter's mind so Triple H is needing to tread more carefully with him until he overcomes the giant with his sledge hammer. Once the giant is slain, the King of Kings is full of joy and overconfidence and is throwing his weight around and he doesn't notice that one of the guys that works for him is seeing him and his regime for what it really is. Hunter makes a slight comment that he carelessly throws out which plants the seed in this man's head. This seed grows and the man is showing more open signs of potential rebellion and he's racking in wins for both HHH and for himself. Finally the man has had enough and standing before Triple H, is his Waterloo. Enter Roman Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Roman Reigns? Yeah, nothing against him. But..

:kobe


----------



## markedfordeath

Reigns will get a huge push in 2014, here's the thing though..will the fans take to him? that's the number one test.. the fans have already organically picked who they want at the top. Reigns doesn't have exciting matches, he can't even talk on the mic to be the face of the company. we're doomed as fans watching this product before our eyes. We only get to see what the WWE wants us to see, not what we want. if I were Bryan, I would quit. Fuck that shit! stealing his gimmick, running him down as a man...He should go back to ROH, at least he'll be appreciated, i seriously can only imagine what he's feeling right now, i bet he's cried a few times in the locker room alone...its just so sad, and all of us are watching it play out and we can't do anything about it. a guy is being destroyed for no reason right in front of us all because they dont want him at the top....how unprofessional is that?


----------



## vanboxmeer

It can be said that Triple H sold more for Eugene and Taka from Suzuki-gun fame far more than he ever sold for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bryan never hit Triple H? Um, yeah he did. At HIAC.


----------



## markedfordeath

of course we could all be wrong and Bryan will eventually get the title, just not until late into 2014..maybe this whole thing is just supposed to go onto Wrestlemania then afterward Bryan will get his time...maybe this whole thing was to establish him, or maybe they just couldn't wait to screw him.


----------



## vanboxmeer

He clearly moved out of the way like Muhammad Ali or a prime Anderson Silva.


----------



## markedfordeath

if he moved out of the way, then why did he stay laid on the ground?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lol Alrighty then. That's all I needed to hear.


----------



## markedfordeath

do you think the whole point of this is to get worked up over? maybe this is what they want?


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> if he moved out of the way, then why did he stay laid on the ground?


He pretended to be hurt so that Shawn would superkick Bryan. Then he mockingly feigned jaw pain like he had a few too many beers the night before.


----------



## Alo0oy

vanboxmeer said:


> He pretended to be hurt so that Shawn would superkick Bryan. Then he mockingly feigned jaw pain like he had a few too many beers the night before.


Dude, give it up, I may troll Bryan marks in the ratings thread, but you're starting to become redundant, your whole gimmick now is "Bryan isn't a draw", yet more viewers tuned in to see him save Punk than watch Cena botch every other move.

Yeah, Cena is the draw. fpalm


----------



## markedfordeath

http://www.sescoops.com/daniel-bryan-phased-main-events-ricardo-rodriguez-returning-cruiserweights/
This is it in more clarity..after all the work he's done for them, they think he's too small and too average? wow! they really do hate him!


----------



## rocknblues81

markedfordeath said:


> http://www.sescoops.com/daniel-bryan-phased-main-events-ricardo-rodriguez-returning-cruiserweights/
> This is it in more clarity..after all the work he's done for them, they think he's too small and too average? wow! they really do hate him!


Same old stuff.

I'm not convinced that Bryan can be the face from year to year... But they might as well give him the chance after they let him go over Cena clean. They just fucked it all up.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah, plus they made Orton and Cena look like B+ players as well, or even less, seeing as how they lost to him clean. And that means the Shield members are less than a B+ too.


----------



## erikstans07

The Great Gatsby said:


> First off it takes time to make a guy a big draw. Austin was red hot in 1997 yet it still took over 8 months to make him arguably the biggest draw ever. From the start WWE did everything to kill Bryan momentum by insulting him and booking him to look weak. Its obvious they never wanted him to succeed so Vince can keep his fetish for big jacked up jabronis


Did everything they did to kill his momentum? Seriously? No no no. Fans don't care what the heels have to say about their hero. Especially when their hero keeps either winning or getting screwed out of a win. Bryan has been booked very well. I'm about to stop visiting this forum. It's bad for my faith, what little I have left, in wrestling fans.

Not to mention the fact that since Bryan was challenging Miz for the US title, he's been in nothing but feuds involving titles. Between the time he lost his title to sheamus (after successfully defending against Henry, Show and in the chamber I might add) and when he won the tag titles, he was challenging for Punk's title. Then he won the tag titles, champion for a long while, then he almost immediately became no. 1 contender for the WWE title and even is credited as a two-time WWE Champion.

This means that next month, he will have been a legit contender for 2 straight years. If you deny that he could have been taken seriously as a contender while in Team Hell No, you're lying to yourself.

And it was bad, but I don't care that santino was one of the last two in that chamber match.  I admit tho, that I had a HORRIBLE feeling Santino was gonna win.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vanboxmeer

Daniel Bryan didn't show to have the promo skills for a WWE-style babyface headliner. He doesn't have the instant star presence that a guy like Brock Lesnar or Batista or even Roman Reigns always had to make up for any deficiencies in the promo department. If you're small, you can't just be decent, you have to be blowaway good. If he did then he'd have been capable of overcoming any short comings in booking because all he would need is to cut a promo to regain and instill belief in the audience that he could still triumph and not need other people's help. The casual audience didn't buy into any of his convictions in his promos, and he didn't convince them that he was really a top guy but rather a guy in the top spot at that time period. Even Big Show for all his staleness was undoubtedly cutting better promos than Bryan during this entire time.


----------



## Happenstan

erikstans07 said:


> Did everything they did to kill his momentum? Seriously? No no no. Fans don't care what the heels have to say about their hero. Especially when their hero keeps either winning or getting screwed out of a win. Bryan has been booked very well. I'm about to stop visiting this forum. It's bad for my faith, what little I have left, in wrestling fans.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that since Bryan was challenging Miz for the US title, he's been in nothing but feuds involving titles. Between the time he lost his title to sheamus (after successfully defending against Henry, Show and in the chamber I might add) and when he won the tag titles, he was challenging for Punk's title. Then he won the tag titles, champion for a long while, then he almost immediately became no. 1 contender for the WWE title and even is credited as a two-time WWE Champion.
> 
> *This means that next month, he will have been a legit contender for 2 straight years. If you deny that he could have been taken seriously as a contender while in Team Hell No, you're lying to yourself.*
> 
> And it was bad, but I don't care that santino was one of the last two in that chamber match.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



:lmao You can't be serious. He was a serious legit contender while eating pin after pin from the Shield for 4 months straight? Sure he was a tag champion but those belts meant little especially compared to the world and WWE titles. If Bryan was a "legit contender" because he held the tag belts then Curtis Axel is a "legit contender" because he is a long term IC champ.


----------



## erikstans07

vanboxmeer said:


> Daniel Bryan didn't show to have the promo skills for a WWE-style babyface headliner. He doesn't have the instant star presence that a guy like Brock Lesnar or Batista or even Roman Reigns always had to make up for any deficiencies in the promo department. If you're small, you can't just be decent, you have to be blowaway good. If he did then he'd have been capable of overcoming any short comings in booking because all he would need is to cut a promo to regain and instill belief in the audience that he could still triumph and not need other people's help. The casual audience didn't buy into any of his convictions in his promos, and he didn't convince them that he was really a top guy but rather a guy in the top spot at that time period. Even Big Show for all his staleness was undoubtedly cutting better promos than Bryan during this entire time.


All due respect, you've got Bryan all wrong.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Great Gatsby

vanboxmeer said:


> Daniel Bryan didn't show to have the promo skills for a WWE-style babyface headliner. He doesn't have the instant star presence that a guy like Brock Lesnar or Batista or even Roman Reigns always had to make up for any deficiencies in the promo department. If you're small, you can't just be decent, you have to be blowaway good. If he did then he'd have been capable of overcoming any short comings in booking because all he would need is to cut a promo to regain and instill belief in the audience that he could still triumph and not need other people's help. The casual audience didn't buy into any of his convictions in his promos, and he didn't convince them that he was really a top guy but rather a guy in the top spot at that time period. Even Big Show for all his staleness was undoubtedly cutting better promos than Bryan during this entire time.


:lol at all the hate for Bryan. Its odd how I read comments like yours claiming he doesnt have what it takes to be a top guy yet he the most over guy in the company, clearly a lot of fans disagree with you. Some of you marks are just as bad as Vince for thinking you have to be big for it to be believable. Smaller guys can hang in the main event as long as there booked right, problem is WWE doesnt book them the right way which is why they look like they dont belong.


----------



## vanboxmeer

The Great Gatsby said:


> :lol at all the hate for Bryan. Its odd how I read comments like yours claiming he doesnt have what it takes to be a top guy yet he the most over guy in the company, clearly a lot of fans disagree with you. Some of you marks are just as bad as Vince for thinking you have to be big for it to be believable. Smaller guys can hang in the main event as long as there booked right, problem is WWE doesnt book them the right way which is why they look like they dont belong.


Legitimate all-time great performers can overcome bad booking and make it acceptable or even good. Those are the guys you build companies around. Solid performers who NEED good booking like you are saying Bryan does, are guys that you have as a booster on the card. People are simply blaming booking because they refuse to accept any fault to Bryan. At the end of the day, he didn't perform at the blowaway level needed to retain the spot of company headliner.


----------



## RandomLurker

erikstans07 said:


> If you deny that he could have been taken seriously as a contender while in Team Hell No, you're lying to yourself.


Randomly loses to Rey Mysterio clean, loses to Jack Swagger clean, loses to Y2J clean, loses to Ziggler (the guy that loses to everyone :lol) all on Raw. Not to mention, complete filler for RR and EC. Hmmm?


----------



## erikstans07

RandomLurker said:


> Randomly loses to Rey Mysterio clean, loses to Jack Swagger clean, loses to Y2J clean, loses to Ziggler (the guy that loses to everyone :lol) all on Raw. Not to mention, complete filler for RR and EC. Hmmm?


But even I, a huge fan of Bryan's, have completely forgotten about those matches. I watched every raw and smackdown while he was champion and all I remember is he successfully beat Henry and Big Show in a fucking steel cage. Come on, seriously? People always making excuses like it was filler, when they don't wanna admit that "damn...Bryan actually is the world heavyweight champion and he just legitimately defended his title against Mark Henry and the Big Show in a steel cage at one of the biggest PPVs of the year." How can you not see that as good booking? I mean come on. And a successful defense in the Elimination Chamber? Goodness, open your eyelids and watch the show with your eyeballs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vanboxmeer

And what a state of affairs it is when you're labelled a "haterz" when you praise someone as having solid skills. I guess anything less than GOD is considered blasphemey.


----------



## erikstans07

Happenstan said:


> :lmao You can't be serious. He was a serious legit contender while eating pin after pin from the Shield for 4 months straight? Sure he was a tag champion but those belts meant little especially compared to the world and WWE titles. If Bryan was a "legit contender" because he held the tag belts then Curtis Axel is a "legit contender" because he is a long term IC champ.


You have to think like a casual fan... They knew Bryan had been a world champion before. They love Bryan. They love Team Hell No. If he were to have been challenging for either world title while he was the tag champs, they would buy it. They don't have a concept of what titles mean something and which don't. He was a tag team champion with Kane, the rest of the roster, was not the tag team champions, that's the way most casual fans probably see it. I'm talking about the fans that don't visit forums like we do or talk about wrestling outside of going to the show or watching shows on TV. They watch what's on. And they loved Bryan, so yeah, to 85% of the WWE fanbase, he would have been taken seriously as a contender at that time.

He's always been booked favorably since being in WWE. It's obvious to me. He has ONLY made progress the whole time. He's gained popularity with every change in feud or storyline. Now he's teaming with CM Punk, with whom almost everyone in the audience knows he has history with, against the Wyatt Family in one of the main storylines. Maybe this means they team up for a bit and then feud, maybe not, but we'll get to see them interact, which is always pretty cool to see. Let's just fucking wait and see how things unfold

As dumb as it is that it's Big Show, Randy Orton needs a new opponent for the title. They can't just keep doing Bryan vs. Orton until Bryan wins it. He'll win it later. Let them develop him even more and let him win the rumble or something. He will win the title next year, bank on it.


----------



## RandomLurker

vanboxmeer said:


> And what a state of affairs it is when you're labelled a "haterz" when you praise someone as having solid skills. I guess anything less than GOD is considered blasphemey.


You're not a hater. You're just a troll.


----------



## RandomLurker

erikstans07 said:


> But even I, a huge fan of Bryan's, have completely forgotten about those matches. I watched every raw and smackdown while he was champion and all I remember is he successfully beat Henry and Big Show in a fucking steel cage. Come on, seriously? People always making excuses like it was filler, when they don't wanna admit that "damn...Bryan actually is the world heavyweight champion and he just legitimately defended his title against Mark Henry and the Big Show in a steel cage at one of the biggest PPVs of the year." How can you not see that as good booking? I mean come on. And a successful defense in the Elimination Chamber? Goodness, open your eyelids and watch the show with your eyeballs.


 Those examples and "filler" status I listed was when he was a part of Hell No (which I forgot, tapping out to Sheamus's cloverleaf and never beating Del Rio ever). I think that Hell No was great as a "reintroduction" of Bryan to the kid fans, and the stuff he did with the Shield post Mania was awesome, but there were some bleak spots between when he won the Tag Team Champion and Wrestlemania.

I actually enjoyed his WHC champion run even if his feuds didn't entirely play up to his strength as a wrestler, it was still overall enjoyable and good to see him in a different light. I for one am not panicking over Daniel Bryan's future in the WWE 2 minutes after each Raw, so that's where I stand. I'm enjoying what he does regardless of if he's in the title picture or not, which some might say is THE VERY INSTRUMENT OF HIS OWN ON DOOMZ!!! (<= hyperbole)


----------



## erikstans07

RandomLurker said:


> Those examples and "filler" status I listed was when he was a part of Hell No (which I forgot, tapping out to Sheamus's cloverleaf and never beating Del Rio ever). I think that Hell No was great as a "reintroduction" of Bryan to the kid fans, and the stuff he did with the Shield post Mania was awesome, but there were some bleak spots between when he won the Tag Team Champion and Wrestlemania.
> 
> I actually enjoyed his WHC champion run even if his feuds didn't entirely play up to his strength as a wrestler, it was still overall enjoyable and good to see him in a different light. I for one am not panicking over Daniel Bryan's future in the WWE 2 minutes after each Raw, so that's where I stand. *I'm enjoying what he does regardless of if he's in the title picture or not, which some might say is THE VERY INSTRUMENT OF HIS OWN ON DOOMZ!!! (<= hyperbole)*


:clap That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## #Mark

Hunter/Bryan may happen at RR but i'm willing to bet my entire live savings it doesn't happen at Mania. It's become increasingly clear that this angle was done just to turn HHH heel. Reports came out months before Bryan/Cena happened that the Mania plan was for HHH to face Vince's savior. WWE utilized Bryan's overness to turn HHH heel. He was just a vehicle to get them to their Mania main event. They had no intention of turning him into a star.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Great Gatsby said:


> :lol at all the hate for Bryan. Its odd how I read comments like yours claiming he doesnt have what it takes to be a top guy yet he the most over guy in the company, clearly a lot of fans disagree with you. Some of you marks are just as bad as Vince for thinking you have to be big for it to be believable. Smaller guys can hang in the main event as long as there booked right, problem is WWE doesnt book them the right way which is why they look like they dont belong.


Exactly. The WWE has done everything to hold back DB yet he keeps staying over. And I love how people claim DB is not good on the mic yet they have the big show whole is awful on the mic in the main feud.

The fact is if DB was 6'8 280 and the SS buy rates were the same he wouldn't have been blamed.

And they don't even have the give him the WWE title just put the WHC title on him.
I love how ADR did nothing and failed as WHC yet vince still loves the guy while DB has been the best thing on TV the past few months and it super over yet gets all the blame for SS and not the shitty booking vince did


----------



## birthday_massacre

markedfordeath said:


> oh, you didn't hear? Boring ass Roman Reigns is supposed to be their saving grace, even though he's never been in a singles feud, they're thinking he'll automatically bring great business over night.


Yep and when he fails they will just blame the smaller guy he was booked with for why the feud failed.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

vanboxmeer said:


> Legitimate all-time great performers can overcome bad booking and make it acceptable or even good. Those are the guys you build companies around. Solid performers who NEED good booking like you are saying Bryan does, are guys that you have as a booster on the card. People are simply blaming booking because they refuse to accept any fault to Bryan. At the end of the day, he didn't perform at the blowaway level needed to retain the spot of company headliner.


Like who? Hogan and Austin were booked like superman which was what helped them become the biggest stars in history. Even HBK was booked very strong yet he was smaller, fact is WWE couldve and shouldve booked Bryan a lot better instead of making him look so weak. They let Big Show be rebellious and knock HHH and drive in with a truck all while Bryan would get insulted to his face and doing nothing about it


----------



## vanboxmeer

The Great Gatsby said:


> Like who? Hogan and Austin were booked like superman which was what helped them become the biggest stars in history. Even HBK was booked very strong yet he was smaller, fact is WWE couldve and shouldve booked Bryan a lot better instead of making him look so weak. They let Big Show be rebellious and knock HHH and drive in with a truck all while Bryan would get insulted to his face and doing nothing about it


It`s not like Bryan was getting pinned on television by Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow in 3 minutes. He was no longer tapping to Del Rio`s armbar or getting Brogue Kicked by Sheamus. He beat a lot of the top guys in the company during his run. And still, when he was on screen there was something clearly missing. The audience still didn`t fully believe in him as being his own man who could stand on his own. They chanted for other babyfaces to save him during beat downs. On week 1, people were talking more about Big Show`s iron clad contract as a plot hole than they talked about Bryan getting revenge. Bryan didn`t give off the aura of a tippy-top headline act. He didn`t carry himself as a genuine mega-star. He carried himself as just a regular guy who does his job well, but not a spectacle like a Flair or Dusty or even a Foley. None of those guys had the textbook appearance or size, but they gave off the aura that they were extremely special and carried themselves as special when they were doing vignettes with their body language, facial expressions, and mic skills. Bryan didn`t emote much, and when he did, most of the time didn`t came across as genuine emotion, but rather a guy following a script.


----------



## RandomLurker

vanboxmeer said:


> The audience still didn`t fully believe in him as being his own man who could stand on his own.


Daniel Bryan is the quintessential underdog who could defeat anyone who underestimates him. He can't go into SuperCena mode because that's not how he is portrayed. Are fans supposed to "fully believe" that he can overcome 3:1 beat downs?



vanboxmeer said:


> They chanted for other babyfaces to save him during beat downs.


 They chanted for Daniel Bryan to save CM Punk during his beat down.



vanboxmeer said:


> On week 1, people were talking more about Big Show`s iron clad contract as a plot hole than they talked about Bryan getting revenge.


 That is WWE's ineptitude at its best for recapping the hell out of Big Show's crying abilities. Stop pretending like this is a detriment on Bryan himself. Even Orton was third wheel at best.



vanboxmeer said:


> *IN MY HUMBLE OPINION* Bryan didn`t give off the aura of a tippy-top headline act. He didn`t carry himself as a genuine mega-star...


Fixed your post in *

Btw, shouldn't you be going off on important matters like how they played CM Punk's music after a Daniel Bryan match this Smackdown!? That's a really big deal and a clear indicator of the financial stability of Daniel Bryan and his future status with the company.*


----------



## ChickMagnet12

Typical, you guys believing everything the dirtsheets say :lmao 

Whilst I admit that Bryan should of had a title run as a conclusion to the Orton feud, you guys gotta wait until this Wyatt stuff finishes to say things like "OMG Bryan mid-card!!!". Bryan is a main eventer, nothings gonna change that now.


----------



## Stanford

vanboxmeer said:


> And what a state of affairs it is when you're labelled a "haterz" when you praise someone as having solid skills. I guess anything less than GOD is considered blasphemey.


Jesus of Nazareth had solid skills. DB is a otherworldly.


----------



## LKRocks

Bryan and Punk are the two top dogs of Raw (Cena doesn't count). They are not in the Mid-Card


----------



## markedfordeath

I guess Bryan is in the midcard but that's fine. If they don't want him at the top thats fine..what he should do is win the IC title, that would be epic, imagine the prestige he'd bring to that..he'll still stay over as fuck and continue on to have a great career. I don't care what Vince thinks, he's lost his mind. I just hope Bryan doesn't have a shitty irrelevant match at Mania...Please face Michaels, please face Michaels! imagine what that could do for him.


----------



## insanitydefined

LKRocks said:


> Bryan and Punk are the two top dogs of Raw (Cena doesn't count). They are not in the Mid-Card


:kobe 

How exactly does Cena not count? That's like me saying Cody Rhodes is the top guy on Raw because Cena, Punk, and Big Show don't count.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath

still dont get how they can trust Punk more than Bryan, when Punk was put with the big draw guys like Rock, Taker and Lesnar. They just give up on Bryan before he got to face guys like that. Now we'll never know the real feuds he would have. Also, Rhodes and Rollins are probably doomed because they're small too.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Homeless Thor gimmick if he never met Natalie Portman.


----------



## Young Constanza

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Typical, you guys believing everything the dirtsheets say :lmao
> 
> Whilst I admit that Bryan should of had a title run as a conclusion to the Orton feud, you guys gotta wait until this Wyatt stuff finishes to say things like "OMG Bryan mid-card!!!". Bryan is a main eventer, nothings gonna change that now.


I see your point. But in the case of the Daniel Bryan activity the last few months since august everything the "dirt sheets" has reported has come true, exactly as reported. Hard to doubt them on this one. The sheets can be full of shit a lot of the time but they aren't always wrong.


----------



## Young Constanza

markedfordeath said:


> I guess Bryan is in the midcard but that's fine. If they don't want him at the top thats fine..what he should do is win the IC title, that would be epic, imagine the prestige he'd bring to that..he'll still stay over as fuck and continue on to have a great career. I don't care what Vince thinks, he's lost his mind. I just hope Bryan doesn't have a shitty irrelevant match at Mania...Please face Michaels, please face Michaels! imagine what that could do for him.


There's nothing epic about being IC or US champion. It just means losing non title matches to bigger and more important stars. And then losing non title matches to setup your next challenger at the Ppv. That's wwe booking for you.


----------



## markedfordeath

so far this week, there have been three different reports about Bryan..the first, the WWE feels they made him into a star and now he looks like a legit threat to beat anyone at any given time, so they used the word "star" for him. Second, he is too small and too average, and is best suited for the mid card putting on great matches. Third, some within WWE are pushing for Shawn to come out of retirement to face Bryan at Mania....so those are three different reports that don't relate to one another at all..why would they have Shawn waste his time with a guy they view as a mid card talent? come on now!


----------



## The Great Gatsby

markedfordeath said:


> I guess Bryan is in the midcard but that's fine. If they don't want him at the top thats fine..what he should do is win the IC title, that would be epic, imagine the prestige he'd bring to that..he'll still stay over as fuck and continue on to have a great career. I don't care what Vince thinks, he's lost his mind. I just hope Bryan doesn't have a shitty irrelevant match at Mania...Please face Michaels, please face Michaels! imagine what that could do for him.


How old are you? Just curious 



vanboxmeer said:


> Homeless Thor gimmick if he never met Natalie Portman.


You are such a troll :lmao


----------



## Happenstan

erikstans07 said:


> You have to think like a casual fan... They knew Bryan had been a world champion before. They love Bryan. They love Team Hell No. If he were to have been challenging for either world title while he was the tag champs, they would buy it. They don't have a concept of what titles mean something and which don't. He was a tag team champion with Kane, the rest of the roster, was not the tag team champions, that's the way most casual fans probably see it. I'm talking about the fans that don't visit forums like we do or talk about wrestling outside of going to the show or watching shows on TV. They watch what's on. And they loved Bryan, so yeah, to 85% of the WWE fanbase, he would have been taken seriously as a contender at that time.



Jack Swagger is a former World champion (and maybe a future tag champ with Cesaro at some point thanks completely to Cesaro though I doubt for very long). Do you really think casuals view him as a serious possible contender to..well anything of value? I just can't agree with your premise, bro.


----------



## markedfordeath

Well Bryan has been booked to be strong lately though...I mean these reports came out this week of them thinking he's a mid card act, yet he was about to make Harper tap tonight with the yes lock until Rowan made the save to get Harper DQ'ed, so they're still protecting a mid card act it looks like....if they really felt this way, they could have had Harper just clothesline him and pin him cleanly, yet they keep making an effort to show that Bryan can beat anyone.


----------



## erikstans07

Happenstan said:


> Jack Swagger is a former World champion (and maybe a future tag champ with Cesaro at some point thanks completely to Cesaro though I doubt for very long). Do you really think casuals view him as a serious possible contender to..well anything of value? I just can't agree with your premise, bro.


Damn. It's funny, cuz before you made this post, I was thinking, he's gonna bring up Swagger or Khali or someone like that. How terribly booked has Swagger been since he was World champion? They hardly ever even mention that he's a former champ anymore. Plus, Swagger's never been, especially since his title reign, NEAR as popular as Bryan is with the casual fans. Bryan has been a top player since he was the World Champion. By top player, I mean he's been a top 10 WWE superstar. Prove me wrong. Keep bringing on your bullshit.

However, I bet if Swagger had beaten Del Rio for the title at Mania, he would have had a HEATED title reign. I just can't agree with your premise of "if I don't see him as a legit contender, he's not".


----------



## markedfordeath

The Bellas had merchandise duty tonight on Smackdown, does this mean even Cena's girlfriend is getting demoted? lol


----------



## larrydavidcape

Sorry if this has been posted before. Find it odd that this Bryan promo never aired on Raw.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdZbj0uEAS8 (If the video doesn't appear above this, then click the link. I'm not entirely sure how to embed videos).


----------



## Osize10

larrydavidcape said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before. Find it odd that this Bryan promo never aired on Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdZbj0uEAS8 (If the video doesn't appear above this, then click the link. I'm not entirely sure how to embed videos).


How in the good name of all that is fuck, did this not air before the ppv? Da fuck. How do they possibly continue to fuck everything. How is everything continuously getting fucked. Fuck


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

loving DB's new hair style. hope he keeps it.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> loving DB's new hair style. hope he keeps it.


Totally agreed. The next step is shaving the shit on his face. Nobody calls him a goat any more, so why bother keeping it?


----------



## markedfordeath

he has a bad ass look now, I love how he still does the Yes thing, but does it with a serious face now like he's about to kick some ass.


----------



## THANOS

CohesiveUnit said:


> Totally agreed. The next step is shaving the shit on his face. Nobody calls him a goat any more, so why bother keeping it?


I think he should keep his current hair, and trim his beard to this length.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I like the short beard. I almost think they should do an angle with the Wyatts knocking him out and shaving his beard. It would put major heat on them, plus it gives Bryan a storyline reason for him getting better groomed before he gets married.


----------



## erikstans07

I like this look on him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath

Brie won't let him shave the beard, he said he wanted to shave his head and keep the beard and she said he can't, she likes him presently..so he's stuck with it, plus it's his gimmick...and by the way, I watched Smackdown tonight, didn't look like Bryan was in the midcard to me. *shrugs*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan did a good job of making Harper look like a monster. I love Bryan's MMA elbows. There will be a lot of time to develop this feud before Survivor Series, so I hope there are some good promo encounters.


----------



## erikstans07

markedfordeath said:


> Brie won't let him shave the beard, he said he wanted to shave his head and keep the beard and she said he can't, she likes him presently..so he's stuck with it, plus it's his gimmick...and by the way, I watched Smackdown tonight, didn't look like Bryan was in the midcard to me. *shrugs*


The crowd really marks for Bryan and Punk standing together. Sure, not everyone watched them in the indies and they didn't even have too many matches together, but I'd like to think that it's common knowledge that they have history. Plus, everyone in the crowd knows they are two of the very best and we truly are in the future that some of us were dreaming of for about a decade.

And Bryan had Harper in the Lebell Lock and got attacked by Rowan...what was this crap about Harper was about to put Bryan in a heel hook and Rowan jumped the gun and accidentally attacked Bryan before the bell instead of after? LMAO


----------



## corporation2.0

Bryan definitely needs a haircut, at the very least. A trim of the beard would be appreciated, but the hair is out of control. He looked much better during his 2012 heel run.

On a side note, anyone else find Bryan's attempt to look around for the Wyatts hilarious? See below:






Vince has to be keeping a better eye on presentation. That made Bryan look quite stupid. He needs to be looking strong and courageous, not like a clueless idiot.


----------



## markedfordeath

after tonight at Smackdown, these dirtsheets reports are full of shit...if they really found him to be a worthless mid card talent, then Harper would have clotheslined and pinned his ass easily....instead they protected Bryan again at the end.


----------



## Bambaloo

Where is the entrance music when Bryan or Punk come storming out to save each other from the Wyatts. Needs to be like Austin in his day, when you heard the glass break a massive roar would erupts.


----------



## markedfordeath

the entrance music was late, Punk's hit after the attack on the Wyatts..the guy pressed the button too late LOL and Bryan did a great job selling his "injured bandaged shoulder" well and he made Harper look like a monster...then showed that he has guts because he actually got a lot of offense in against Harper, and showed that even if he's injured he'll still try to kick your ass...By the way, I think Wyatt has been useless in this feud so far, he hasnt' wrestled yet and he just stands there and waits for them to hold up their opponent so he can give the sister abigail to them..he looks more like a coward that needs help more than anything else. Its ruining him.


----------



## Reaper

Best4Bidness said:


> Bryan did a good job of making Harper look like a monster. I love Bryan's MMA elbows. There will be a lot of time to develop this feud before Survivor Series, so I hope there are some good promo encounters.


Did he really? His no-sell on his injured arm towards the end was a little off to me. He was doing elbow drops, and punches like he wasn't even injured. 

I rarely, if ever, criticize Bryan's in-ring work, but him wrestling half the match like his arm wasn't injured was pretty weak.


----------



## markedfordeath

his arm was injured though, he is selling the fact that his shoulder and arm are messed up..he has been for two weeks now..he's had that bandage on non stop. The match called for Bryan to put him in a yes lock at the end, he can't put him in the yes lock with one arm, he needed both, its kind of hard to put offense in if you have an injured shoulder and you're supposed to sell it....so he did the best he could...was he supposed to just stand around the whole match and get his ass kicked? He was supposed to put offense in, it was a match. The match was off because it was supposed to be, he's injured going up against a monster, it was supposed to be uneven, the Wyatts are heels who beat him up badly two weeks ago.


----------



## RandomLurker

markedfordeath said:


> after tonight at Smackdown, these dirtsheets reports are full of shit...


You don't need to watch Smackdown to confirm that dirtsheets are just that 




Reaper Jones said:


> Did he really? His no-sell on his injured arm towards the end was a little off to me. He was doing elbow drops, and punches like he wasn't even injured.
> 
> I rarely, if ever, criticize Bryan's in-ring work, but him wrestling half the match like his arm wasn't injured was pretty weak.


Haha, yeah...in retrospect they should have taped up the other side of his shoulder.


----------



## markedfordeath

I wonder why they keep having him selling injuries though, they beat up Punk too, and he isn't bandaged up..and Bray Wyatt is kind of useless in this feud so far.


----------



## RandomLurker

markedfordeath said:


> they beat up Punk too, and he isn't bandaged up..


Because this:


----------



## markedfordeath

Even though i'm pissed off that Bryan is out of the main event, I still can take solace in the fact that he has the Regal role going forward, that if you want to be made into a star, you work a match with Bryan and he'll make you into a star. And since he has the name recognition now, if you work a program with Bryan that means you're going places in the company. So that's awesome!


----------



## World's Best

He's not in the main event anymore, he'll probably get back there though. 

You know he's still immensely popular with the fans and will continue to be.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

Hey, I'm new here and since I really like Daniel Bryan I thought I'd quickly chime in. I really am a fan of his - he's entertaining, athletic and knows how to tell a story. It's a shame the company refuses to see that. I am of the firm belief they have pushed him down to the midcard and are looking to elevate Bray Wyatt in his place. This feud or whatever you want to call it with Michaels some may view as a way to further elevate him but I feel it's a way to continue to bury him. 

I wish he would just get a legitimate push to the top. I know they want to give the delayed gratification reward but I don't think they're doing it the right way. I would have a constant rotation between he and Orton with the championship. But no, I feel they do not 'buy' into Daniel Bryan - whether it's size, he isn't a home grown WWE product or what have you. Would be best for business if he got the right push.


----------



## markedfordeath

Did you hear his reaction in England today? he wasn't there but he was advertised to be but they had Big Show take his place against Orton....People kept screaming for Bryan to come out, and they booed when Orton said he wasn't there...Big Show just isn't a good enough replacement...wake up call!


----------



## validreasoning

the backlash has begun alright. 



> WWE champion Randy Orton beat Big Show to retain the WWE Title after Kane appeared on the ramp for the distraction. First of all, Daniel Bryan was scheduled to be in the match and when it became apparent he wasn't here the crowd were pissed. Loud booing, lots of "Daniel Bryan" chants, etc. About two minutes in, Orton grabbed the mic and said Bryan wasn't here to even more boos. I felt pretty bad for Show as it was clear people were upset he was in the match ahead of Bryan.
> 
> Overall, the match was fairly short and the crowd vented their anger afterward with more boos and "Daniel Bryan" chants. Show got on the mic at the end and acknowledged we all wanted Bryan, but it did little to appease the crowd.


credit pwtorch


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Lol at the title for that report

*SHOW RESULTS - 11/9 WWE in Birmingham, U.K.: Upset crowd wants Bryan, but gets Orton vs. Show instead *


I would be pissed too if I bought a ticket to watch Daniel Bryan wrestle live, but got Big Show as his replacement instead.


----------



## markedfordeath

yep, just wait until the Bryan chants ring out on Raw week after week. Looks like that WM30 spot is going to be his if this keeps up.


----------



## DOPA

Hardly surprised, the UK adores Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

I can't wait until Raw comes and Big Show tries that Yes chanting again...can't wait for the boo birds to fly in and shit on his face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Awesome! Let the backlash begin.

WWE doing what's best for business alright. :lmao

:vince5 :hhh2

Fucking mongs.


----------



## TheStig

I would also be pissed if I expected bryan and got the big show. There's no point trying to figure out what they will do next since everything can happend and not in a good way but rather in which shitty way. If this somehow leads to a series of clusterfucks finishes then maybe HHH isn't best for business and for the future, if he now is booking this or has a big say in it.


----------



## markedfordeath

Raw is going to be amazing, Big Show is going to get booed out of the building, so will the McMahons, but the fact that its a taped show, they'll just pipe in cheers for the Big Show lol pathetic! UK hates that Bryan got replaced but they'll pipe in cheers to save their asses.


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> Raw is going to be amazing, Big Show is going to get booed out of the building, so will the McMahons, but the fact that its a taped show, they'll just pipe in cheers for the Big Show lol pathetic! UK hates that Bryan got replaced but they'll pipe in cheers to save their asses.


Fuck I forgot it was a taped RAW. Damn WWE will edit the crowd and probably muffle the Bryan chants fpalm.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

If they're using the size argument, why wasn't CM Punk punished for pulling a bad Summerslam number two years ago and then another on NOC 2011 against Triple H? Yet Bryan is getting blamed for this year's Summerslam, but the NOC number was higher than in 2011 with Punk. And Punk gets to have matches for the Streak at WM, matches against Lesnar, more against Cena, and had a feud with the Rock. Yet Bryan gets thrown back down the card for the foreseeable future. Does anyone see the logic in this? why would one get blamed over the other when they're both smaller wrestlers, but the WWE is looking like they admire Punk more or something.


----------



## markedfordeath

yep, they'll make it look like Big Show is the most loved guy in the building.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

Because they are trying to use any excuse they can to bury Bryan considering he's far more over than Cena.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

because the internet forums woulda got mad.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

Bryan is not being punished. All of this was mapped out in advance before SS's numbers came in.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

IF they are burying Bryan and buyrates are a part of it, and your question is why wasn't Punk similarly punished due to similar buyrates, I'd imagine merch has something to do with it-- Punk is a top merch guy. He was making them money on top, even when buys were low. Bryan sells merch, but not nearly as much as Punk. I could see that being part of it. Also, Punk was more difficult to work with-- demanded more-- so at the peak of his popularity, I'm sure it was tougher to demote him. Whereas Bryan is a lot more chill. I dunno. I think it's mostly dirtsheet nonsense and we don't really know what's up. Plus, Punk and Bryan in the midcard just means you're getting a better rounded product. They can't just NOT focus on those two because they're too over, so it's really just us (IWC) that's pissed because we don't get 'our guys' in the 'top' spot right now.


----------



## RandomLurker

Crowd wants Bryan? Have Show do the Yes chants!

:show


----------



## ddp

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

i wonder what you would like bryan to do?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*



GillbergReturns said:


> Bryan is not being punished. All of this was mapped out in advance before SS's numbers came in.


And this sounds a bit more right to me, logically. Again to what I said earlier-- I still think this makes a more well-rounded product with Bryan/Punk where they are. As long as they get good feuds, I actually don't care if Bryan and Punk are fighting for the titles or stuck in the midcard. They're great performers and they're over enough to not need a belt to be effective.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

Actually I think Punk and Bryan are selling the same amount right now. Look at the international reports, Punk and Bryan tee shirts everywhere according to on site reports. And look at every Smackdown and Raw....Cena, Bryan and Punk are the only guys consistently selling merchandise. So for them to punish Bryan instead of Punk is just weird. I hope one day we get to see what a lengthy title reign for Bryan would look like.


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

Why people don't love Bryan? Why? :jose


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> How many fucking Daniel Bryan threads are you going to make?


Dude, that's all the OP does. Bitch that Bryan isn't the mega star he thinks should be. He is convinced of some idiotic conspiracy to hold down his favorite wrestler because Bryan isn't Tazz level of seriousness, 50 time WWE champion and steamrolling through the roster (but he'd bitch about it if Cena was). He'll use any possible argument to make Bryan a victim and garner sympathy for the guy.

He's a hypocrite, ignore him.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

Daniel Bryan is being punished? News to me. I didn't know that always being in the main event was just a part of the job and that going down a bit on the card was a punishment.


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

Because Punk merchandise was sky rocketing and his popularity was increasing massively and had a lot of media demand. Also got a lot of praise from many legends. I don't blame Bryan at all most importantly because of the way they presented him to the fans. It's the same thing with Punk in 2011 having horrible booking against HHH/Nash which ended his momentum.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

so do you think in the end Bryan will be alright? I just feel like they've been treating both differently because apparently they're wanting to heavily push Punk again in 2014.


----------



## MaybeLock

I´m sorry guys, this is Big Show's era, just sit down and enjoy his incoming reign. :show


----------



## Osize10

My WM card:

Bryan vs Punk
Bryan vs Cena
Bryan vs Taker 
Bryan vs Orton
Bryan vs HHH
Bryan vs HBK
Bryan vs Lesnar

Pre-show 
Bryan vs Tons of Funk


----------



## Júnior Ranks

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

If it's not part of the plan, as someone on the last page said, then my guess would be because he's pretty much the fall guy here. They're sure as hell not gonna blame Orton, or Cena, or Punk, or Lesner, or Haich. So logically speaking, he's the only one left. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it's a conspiracy or anything, just that Bryan isn't as bulletproof as the aforementioned names so it makes sense.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*



Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> IF they are burying Bryan and buyrates are a part of it, and your question is why wasn't Punk similarly punished due to similar buyrates, I'd imagine merch has something to do with it-- Punk is a top merch guy. He was making them money on top, even when buys were low. Bryan sells merch, but not nearly as much as Punk.


Does Punk really move that much more merchandise than Bryan? Because Bryan's shirts seem to be extremely popular, and I always see them in spades during live events. I guess Punk has a lot more merchandise, so that would explain the difference. Either way, DEM VANILLA MIDGETS MAKING MONEY. :vince5 :hhh2

And I don't think Bryan's being punished. Yeah, he isn't in the title feud, but his program with Punk and the Wyatts is the second biggest program on RAW, third if Cena doesn't count (and Cena trumps everything). Dirtsheetz will dirtsheet, and we'll see if Bryan is getting punished by spring.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

Bryan has had PPV after PPV in the main event, time to take a step back and do something else I say. Hes working a program with Punk as well, hardly a demotion. Can't have Bryan vs Orton for 6 PPVs in a row can we?


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

The truth is that the buy rates and the ratings have been more or less the same for a couple years, it hasn't mattered who has been on top as far as the full time roster goes. Haters just like to use that excuse to shit on the midgets. All that shit is totally WF based and has no real merit in actual reality. YEP I SAID IT. 

Anyways, idk why I am always responding to OP but whatever. You bait me in. I think they just had really really high expectations for SS because of how hot Bryan was and of course, the buy rates were down like they have been for the past fucking forever. That and the fact that neither Orton or Bryan were able to make the feuds that followed worth half of a shit probably turned a couple heads away from Bryan. When you aren't interesting it's a lot easier to poke holes in your career. Punk was able to keep up a character that people bought into.
I think Bryan was just so boring that it made Vince re-consider some things.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

Why are you believing the dirt sheets?


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*



KO Bossy said:


> Dude, that's all the OP does. Bitch that Bryan isn't the mega star he thinks should be. He is convinced of some idiotic conspiracy to hold down his favorite wrestler because Bryan isn't Tazz level of seriousness, 50 time WWE champion and steamrolling through the roster (but he'd bitch about it if Cena was). He'll use any possible argument to make Bryan a victim and garner sympathy for the guy.
> 
> He's a hypocrite, ignore him.


Basically. Sure, every wrestler has his fans, some marks maybe are a bit more annoying than others, to everybody, but the OP seems to be plain delusional,and pretty obsessed. All he talks about is Bryan, and has probably made 5 threads now about Bryan being screwed. This may warrant normal discussion, but not two threads a week, and three thousand posts, seemingly all about the same guy, one way, or another.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

lol bryan can't draw.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*



GillbergReturns said:


> Bryan is not being punished. All of this was mapped out in advance before SS's numbers came in.


This.

Some of you are so impatient and incredibly gullible.


----------



## ddp

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

He was, you just dont know it yet. the list starts with hhh two years ago, the rock, cena, the undertaker and brock lesner. in return he only got two names which he already had in jericho and ryback.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

markedfordeath thread.


----------



## insanitydefined

This is kind of an odd argument to make considering they're both involved in the exact same feud right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

I don't know how many times it must be explained to the OP in various threads, but they aren't punishing Bryan. They're creating a "chase" for the belt that will likely culminate at Wrestlemania. Right now, his feud with Orton is played out and he needs something else to do before winning either the Rumble or the Elimination Chamber to earn another title shot. And that "something else" is feuding with the Wyatts and helping to get them more over as heels. This Wyatt feud actually shows how much value they put into Bryan and Punk by relying on them more than anyone else to get the Wyatts over as top level heels. 

At least give it time and let this entire play out in the long term before you say they've lost all faith in Bryan because you really sound like an annoying mark.


----------



## darkguy

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

This was mapped out from the start.

People understand Bryan's big moment should happen at a big stage (i.e. Summerslam). No way was he going to become the lead of the company at HIAC. Unless he was facing HHH on S.S.

The prob is most of this is going to lead to the inevitable HHH vs Vince feud for mania. HHH staying as the dominant CEO who keeps the heels on the 1 up wouldn't lose to Bryan at Survivor Series.

So it makes more sense to keep Orton at the top. Keep Bryan in the upper mid card and have him feud for a title at mania.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

Has Punk been "punished" for anything in the past 3 years? I can't think of a single time.

At least nothing's reflected a punishment in his booking that I have seen. While guys like Orton, R Truth, Ryback, etc, have visibly been punished with bad booking.


----------



## markedfordeath

maybe the whole idea the whole time wasn't for Bryan to have a title reign, maybe the whole time they wanted him to face HBK at Mania, have Bryan go over, and thus prove that Bryan is one of the greatest wrestlers ever...maybe they feel that his character and him himself doesn't need the title to prove that he's the best ever....he'll just beat Cena clean, kick Orton's ass in matches and then beat HBK a legend on the grandest stage of them all at WM...so maybe he was never supposed to have a title reign, but just prove that in the squared circle, one on one, he's one of the greatest..and thus he doesn't need a title reign.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

i know, i'm saying there weren't any reports of Punk being thought of as a mid card act back then, and they kept him feuding with legends. But Bryan has had reports out of him being considered a mid card act, so the whole thing really isn't consistently fair if that's the case.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

The problem with Bryan (his push) is that it came after CM Punk's. WWE already knows it didn't work with Punk no matter how long they pushed him, so anyone slightly similar (in stature/background) is not going to be afforded the same treatment.

Unless Bryan took off like a rocket, he probably wasn't going to be kept in the spotlight the whole time.

I still don't consider Bryan's current placement to be a "punishment" though since his standing is still much better than it was a few months ago before his push started. I have no doubts he'll be back in the WWE/world title scene again after Royal Rumble or even sooner.

A punishment would be weak booking, not being not put over "non top 5 guys" every week. He's still getting strong booking, just not against top 5 heels at the moment.

So basically, since Punk came first (first "small indy guy" to be pushed as top guy lately), he got afforded the benefit of the doubt for a far longer time. He also sold out to HHH on live tv (imo) by jobbing to him then apologizing on Raw the next night for crossing him.

He lost his "rebel card" to me when he did that, and immediately after his super strong push started back up. Not a coincidence.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

yeah but if Punk bombed so badly and didn't bring the numbers they wanted, they still put him in high profile matches and he's even going to get a bigger push this upcoming year. so all in all, it just sucks that a guy's stature is what the problem is. Blame the one thing about the guy that he can't change without steriods.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

I just want to know how Bryan is being punished.


Or why OP makes so many threads about Bryan.



Which ever one has the more logical answer.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

why don't you just ask me directly through private message...I could do what I want..I'm a loyal guy, and I like who I like just like others like who they like. I'm just asking a question, instead of responding with a post talking down at me, you don't have to respond at all. I'm just posting a thread with a question, and if you dont' want to answer, then dont. Geez, where do you guys get off talking down to me? And you don't understand how he's being punished? they've said that they think he belongs in the mid card...that's why they're pushing big guys more, a demotion is considered a punishment, they don't think he's good enough to be there, even though they humiliated him and made him look weak and instead of seeing what he can do with the title, they gave up on him.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

the second I saw this thread title I knew it was markedfordeath. I have him/her blocked so I can't see the nonsense that's being posted but I bet EVERY post by him contains the words Daniel or Bryan in it somewhere.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*



markedfordeath said:


> yeah but if Punk bombed so badly and didn't bring the numbers they wanted, they still put him in high profile matches and he's even going to get a bigger push this upcoming year. so all in all, it just sucks that a guy's stature is what the problem is. Blame the one thing about the guy that he can't change without steriods.


It's not just his stature though, that's just part of it.

Size, strength, and appearance just helps hide other flaws because just being there is already a positive. If you put Bryan in Ryback's body, his standing would be better but his mic work and charisma would still need some improvement anyway. Just having the best-looking "WWE body" in the company isn't all you need. Otherwise Mason Ryan wouldn't have been demoted after just a few weeks. And what happened? You never saw him again.

If stature and appearance mattered so much, Punk would never get pushed. Look at that dude. He has one of the most plain-looking bodies on the roster and doesn't have much athleticism to justify it either.

In the end, what matters the most is backstage politics.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*



markedfordeath said:


> why don't you just ask me directly through private message...I could do what I want..I'm a loyal guy, and I like who I like just like others like who they like. I'm just asking a question, instead of responding with a post talking down at me, you don't have to respond at all[. I'm just posting a thread with a question, and if you dont' want to answer, then dont. Geez, where do you guys get off talking down to me? And you don't understand how he's being punished? they've said that they think he belongs in the mid card...that's why they're pushing big guys more, a demotion is considered a punishment, they don't think he's good enough to be there, even though they humiliated him and made him look weak and instead of seeing what he can do with the title, they gave up on him.



What the fuck does being a loyal guy have to do with creating a thread EVERYDAY, complaining about the same shit?




And the sad part is, you'll complain regardless if Bryan doesn't hold the title till the day the world ends. If not, your posts strongly imply otherwise because to you, since Bryan isn't champion and is back in the mid card with Punk, the world has come to an end.




But yeah, the thing I question and I'm asking YOU directly: What is the point of making AT LEAST one thread a day to complain about the same thing every time? Every time I see your name, you're rambling about Bryan being punished, how you only watch wrestling for Bryan. Gotdamn, I'd bet you taking this a lot more serious than he is.



You mad, I understand. I was, too. A week later, I didn't care anymore because I come to the realization that if Cena wasn't hurt (or if he didn't fail a drug test), Bryan would have never been in the main event. Being over means shit, being a good wrestler means shit. They've booked him the exact same way for the past year, as a guy who's like "I think I can, I think I can", with a demeanor that reminds me of a kid at the playground. "Yo, dawg, let me get that basketball". "NO, NO, NO, that's my basketball".



Because you're yet to wake up and realize that, WWE hasn't done nothing with Bryan that separates him from the guy that wanted to hug it out, into the guy that wanted to be champion. You're mad about what "they" said, which is something you should have said before Summerslam, hell before MITB, based on the way he was booked prior and how absolutely nothing has changed.



I could still complain about Luger only having the World Title for 5 days in '97 and never winning it again. Because he was punished. He wasn't punished.


You know who was punished? Randy Orton. He was suspended and surrounding all that, was beltless for 2 years.

Dolph Ziggler. He barely gets to wrestle on PPV.

Ryback. The only PPV win he has is against a guy who was leaving and his only job is to put people over.

Wade Barrett. Had the WWE in the palm of his hands in 2010. And what the fuck happen to him?

Miz. He sucks but has anybody ever had such a huge fall from grace? He's been a punching bag for months now.

Zack Ryder. He got over as fuck. ON HIS OWN. They don't even want to put him on TV anymore.

Kassius Ohno. Finally loses weight and gets fired.



Now, with the exception of Orton, a mark for any of the above wrestlers should have a bigger gripe than you. Because Bryan still has some good left in him. People lose title matches all the time. He ain't the first, won't be the last. But what separates him from the above is, those guys had that taste and for some, had the whole fucking plate. And it was taken from them, for whatever reason. Now, they get the jobber entrance, rarely (if ever) get to wrestle on PPV and you know what's worse?


You know what's worse?


No reason was given and not a fuck was given. And those guys, with the exception of Ohno and Ryder, were at their peaks, booked a lot stronger than Bryan. Now, some of them don't even have merchandise. Some of them show up to TV every week with their gear on and don't even get to wrestle. And for a guy like Barrett, who should have been the next top heel, it's pretty much over.



But Bryan's punished, right? So, wouldn't that mean Punk is punished? He went from working Rock TWICE, Undertaker, Jericho and Brock, to working Curtis Axel and the 3 guys who you perceive to be a punishment for Bryan.



So, who should really be bitching right now?


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

The more difficult question is:

Why don't other stars get punished for the same thing?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

okay okay fine, you win! We'll see what happens during RTWM.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

Not trying win.


Because, I bet, well, whatever I could bet online that, 24 hours from now, you'll have a new thread complaining about the same thing.


And by this time next week, you'll have 7 new threads complaining about the same thing.


And, unless you have meltdown, by April 5, you'll have over 20,000 posts, with 75% of them complaining about the same fucking thing.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

4,000 posts..and probably about 3,950 of them all about Bryan :lmao


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

That amount of posts in two months is scary.

Go outside and live life *markedfordeath*.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

I have a very successful career...So I've afforded this.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

I don't even have 4,000 tweets and I've been on Twitter for over 3 years.




Damn, if high post count is based on having a successful career, Pyro must be a gotdamn Academy Award winning actor.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

no civilian should have Twitter..why would you need Twitter if you weren't a celebrity? all you need is Facebook or a cell phone.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*



markedfordeath said:


> no civilian should have Twitter..why would you need Twitter if you weren't a celebrity? all you need is Facebook or a cell phone.


Probably for the same reason you got over 4,000 posts on a wrestling forum in less than 90 days.




I have a successful career...So I've afforded this.



I bet this is the first (actually, second) non Daniel Bryan post you've made in at least a week.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

how many should I post then?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

If it was up to me, 0.



Fortunately for you, it's not up to me.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

ouch, and I thought we were really starting to understand each other a bit...if i left, where would the fun go?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

Last 2 pages have been very amusing. :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*



markedfordeath said:


> no civilian should have Twitter..*why would you need Twitter if you weren't a celebrity?* all you need is Facebook or a cell phone.


:ti

The GOAT markedfordeath.


----------



## Happenstan

validreasoning said:


> the backlash has begun alright.
> 
> 
> 
> credit pwtorch



:lmao I called this. Last Monday night I said this was gonna happen when they hit a smark heavy crowd and England hasn't disappointed. Love those tea sucking bastards.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> What the fuck does being a loyal guy have to do with creating a thread EVERYDAY, complaining about the same shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the sad part is, you'll complain regardless if Bryan doesn't hold the title till the day the world ends. If not, your posts strongly imply otherwise because to you, since Bryan isn't champion and is back in the mid card with Punk, the world has come to an end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, the thing I question and I'm asking YOU directly: What is the point of making AT LEAST one thread a day to complain about the same thing every time? Every time I see your name, you're rambling about Bryan being punished, how you only watch wrestling for Bryan. Gotdamn, I'd bet you taking this a lot more serious than he is.
> 
> 
> 
> You mad, I understand. I was, too. A week later, I didn't care anymore because I come to the realization that if Cena wasn't hurt (or if he didn't fail a drug test), Bryan would have never been in the main event. Being over means shit, being a good wrestler means shit. They've booked him the exact same way for the past year, as a guy who's like "I think I can, I think I can", with a demeanor that reminds me of a kid at the playground. "Yo, dawg, let me get that basketball". "NO, NO, NO, that's my basketball".
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're yet to wake up and realize that, WWE hasn't done nothing with Bryan that separates him from the guy that wanted to hug it out, into the guy that wanted to be champion. You're mad about what "they" said, which is something you should have said before Summerslam, hell before MITB, based on the way he was booked prior and how absolutely nothing has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> I could still complain about Luger only having the World Title for 5 days in '97 and never winning it again. Because he was punished. He wasn't punished.
> 
> 
> You know who was punished? Randy Orton. He was suspended and surrounding all that, was beltless for 2 years.
> 
> Dolph Ziggler. He barely gets to wrestle on PPV.
> 
> Ryback. The only PPV win he has is against a guy who was leaving and his only job is to put people over.
> 
> Wade Barrett. Had the WWE in the palm of his hands in 2010. And what the fuck happen to him?
> 
> Miz. He sucks but has anybody ever had such a huge fall from grace? He's been a punching bag for months now.
> 
> Zack Ryder. He got over as fuck. ON HIS OWN. They don't even want to put him on TV anymore.
> 
> Kassius Ohno. Finally loses weight and gets fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, with the exception of Orton, a mark for any of the above wrestlers should have a bigger gripe than you. Because Bryan still has some good left in him. People lose title matches all the time. He ain't the first, won't be the last. But what separates him from the above is, those guys had that taste and for some, had the whole fucking plate. And it was taken from them, for whatever reason. Now, they get the jobber entrance, rarely (if ever) get to wrestle on PPV and you know what's worse?
> 
> 
> You know what's worse?
> 
> 
> No reason was given and not a fuck was given. And those guys, with the exception of Ohno and Ryder, were at their peaks, booked a lot stronger than Bryan. Now, some of them don't even have merchandise. Some of them show up to TV every week with their gear on and don't even get to wrestle. And for a guy like Barrett, who should have been the next top heel, it's pretty much over.
> 
> 
> 
> But Bryan's punished, right? So, wouldn't that mean Punk is punished? He went from working Rock TWICE, Undertaker, Jericho and Brock, to working Curtis Axel and the 3 guys who you perceive to be a punishment for Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> So, who should really be bitching right now?


You raise some good points you know, no matter how over you are, how you look, how good you can wrestle if you don't appeal to Vince and others your not gonna get very far.

And I thought us Punk marks were bad, this guy is just as bad as the majority if not worse. :lol


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> Fuck I forgot it was a taped RAW. Damn WWE will edit the crowd and probably muffle the Bryan chants fpalm.


I'm not sure they can. Isn't Raw taped just a few hours ahead of time? With Smackdown they have days to get that just the way WWE wants it.


----------



## markedfordeath

what a total slap in the face to Bryan, for them to think Khali and Big Show would bring better business then him....Those reports have to be fake, they can't be this ridiculous, right? ha ha i mean, right?


----------



## THANOS

Happenstan said:


> I'm not sure they can. Isn't Raw taped just a few hours ahead of time? With Smackdown they have days to get that just the way WWE wants it.


I hope you're right man, because we definitely need another movement to begin. Just like Mania 28 and the next night's RAW started the YES! movement, hopefully the U.K. starts the "Daniel Bryan" chants during the mainevent storyline movement so they can't just say they're chanting Yes! for Big Show, like you know WWE would try and do.


----------



## markedfordeath

do you really think Vince told Big Show to use the chant? or do you think Show just does it on his own?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*

Vince obviously doesn't like the guy, but then you could ask, why did Vince hire him to begin with? I mean Bryan even said that Vince called him and wanted him to work for him. Then they put him in this huge storyline coming out of NXT with Cole and the Miz, then had him win the US title, not to mention eliminating half the Nexus roster at the Summerslam he returned at. He's had a lot of success, kind of makes me think HHH was the one behind him the whole time instead.


----------



## Paul Rudd

IIRC last time there was a Raw from England we were worried that WWE would edit the crowd. It turned out that they didn't do it.


----------



## markedfordeath

we'll see how they book Bryan going forward..so far, Punk/Bryan have been winning the feud against the Wyatts.


----------



## King BOOKAH

markedfordeath said:


> we'll see how they book Bryan going forward..so far, Punk/Bryan have been winning the feud against the Wyatts.


Which means the Wyatts will win in the end.. There is literally ZERO to gain by BD and CMP winning this feud. They better be in it to put the Wyatts over. Its time for the reign of Harper.


----------



## THANOS

King BOOKAH said:


> Which means the Wyatts will win in the end.. There is literally ZERO to gain by BD and CMP winning this feud. They better be in it to put the Wyatts over. Its time for the reign of Harper.


They will put them over the same way The Rock put over Punk by working with him despite going over. To expect anything different would be silly.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah, i mean the Wyatts are losing at Survivor Series, the whole point is to show how dominant they are. Harper has been dominant in the two matches thus far, he just hasnt won them...but he has still shown how big of a monster he is.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Awesome! Let the backlash begin.
> 
> WWE doing what's best for business alright. :lmao
> 
> :vince5 :hhh2
> 
> Fucking mongs.


WWE hasnt cared about what the fans want in years. Even when he clearly want a guy to be on top like Punk and Bryan WWE reluctantly books them on top while still making them look weak or third fiddle to Cena and HHH. Its pretty sad how WWE has to kill there momentum just to make sure there two golden boys dont get overshadowed, it proves there not nearly as big as WWE claims and wishes they were.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> I hope you're right man, because we definitely need another movement to begin. Just like Mania 28 and the next night's RAW started the YES! movement, hopefully the U.K. starts the "Daniel Bryan" chants during the mainevent storyline movement so they can't just say they're chanting Yes! for Big Show, like you know WWE would try and do.


I think if crowds started doing that (which I hope they do big time), WWE would have Bryan come out the following week and grant him one last title match with Orton because of HBK's interference. If he loses he is banned from any more title shots. Orton proceeds to squash him in 5 minutes, and HHH says something like 'How's that for closure Bryan fans"


----------



## Srdjan99

Am I the only one who is looking forward to a Bryan/Wyatt match?


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan will go down as the most over guy that was never the guy in the WWE...He'll always have that legacy as being more liked than anyone else in the company but the company refuses to acknowledge it LOL something tells me they made sure the ppvs bombed just to say "i told you so" either that or thats not the real buyrate and its significantly higher, they just didn't want to give away the real info. I hope they're trolling us. Because it's the most ridiculous ever them giving up on him so quickly.


----------



## Starbuck

markedfordeath said:


> I have a very successful career...So I've afforded this.


I'd like to know what your career is if that's okay MFD? I'm very curious about your ability to have a second job outside your obvious first job...you know...making 4000 posts about Daniel Bryan in 2 months.


----------



## markedfordeath

I own my own company. have about 30 employees. I sell kids products. Like clothes, bibs, toys, different things. I partnered with a manufacturer, so they make the products I just sell them. I started it with my ex girlfriend but then when we broke up she left me high and dry and now I'm left doing it on my own. I enjoy it. Holiday season so business is picking up so I can afford to stay at home more now seeing as I just hired more people.


----------



## Starbuck

markedfordeath said:


> I own my own company. have about 30 employees. I sell kids products. Like clothes, bibs, toys, different things. I partnered with a manufacturer, so they make the products I just sell them. I started it with my ex girlfriend but then when we broke up she left me high and dry and now I'm left doing it on my own. I enjoy it. Holiday season so business is picking up so I can afford to stay at home more now seeing as I just hired more people.


:vince6


----------



## markedfordeath

okay. I guess i'm Vince McMahon, i'm not an ass like him though...lol


----------



## admiremyclone

I'm going to RAW in Manchester tomorrow with two friends and we're all about the Bryan love. We'll be chanting for that son of a gun all night!


----------



## markedfordeath

you should go to Survivor Series...I bet no one is ordering that shit..and if they do its only for the Bryan/Punk match, but WWE will never come to that realization.


----------



## Jammy

So, is Daniel Bryan finally dead?


----------



## TrueLegacy1225

Daniel Bryan sucks hes unentertaining and is compared to Stone Cold? seriously I've heard this comparrison its rediculous. Hes already jobbing and midcarding to the Wyatts which is where he should be. Thank God Orton won at Hell In A Cell. Go HBK:clap

Ohh and let the hate mail flow forth.


----------



## Londrick

validreasoning said:


> the backlash has begun alright.
> 
> 
> 
> credit pwtorch












Hopefully it happens on a live taping too.


----------



## Nuski

TrueLegacy1225 said:


> Daniel Bryan sucks hes unentertaining and is compared to Stone Cold? seriously I've heard this comparrison its rediculous. Hes already jobbing and midcarding to the Wyatts which is where he should be. Thank God Orton won at Hell In A Cell. Go HBK:clap
> 
> Ohh and let the hate mail flow forth.


You're not the only guy that hates,s o you can stop pretending to hate him to be "cool".


----------



## TrueLegacy1225

Guwop said:


> You're not the only guy that hates,s o you can stop pretending to hate him to be "cool".


ohh i just hate him he sucks. dont gotta be cool hate him


----------



## PacoAwesome

Ah the hate on DB is beautiful. Everyone wanted him out of the main event and now we have the damn Big Show replacing him and stinking up the place. At least Daniel is teaming with Punk so he is still relevant to the WWE and not being jobbed to Del Rio every friday night.


----------



## Duberry

TrueLegacy1225 said:


> Daniel Bryan sucks hes unentertaining and is compared to Stone Cold? seriously I've heard this comparrison its rediculous. Hes already jobbing and midcarding to the Wyatts which is where he should be. Thank God Orton won at Hell In A Cell. Go HBK:clap
> 
> Ohh and let the hate mail flow forth.


:bryan2

UWOTM8


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Londrick said:


> Hopefully it happens on a live taping too.


It won't. Look at SD on Friday Night. When DB came out half crowd wasn't doing the YES Chant. Fans are getting burnt out on DB. The reason they went nuts for DB was because it was overseas and they don't see WWE often.


----------



## Mr. I

The Boy Wonder said:


> It won't. Look at SD on Friday Night. When DB came out half crowd wasn't doing the YES Chant. Fans are getting burnt out on DB. The reason they went nuts for DB was because it was overseas and they don't see WWE often.


Gee, the guy that hates Bryan and has been constantly bad mouthing him for eons wants to claim the crowd are burnt out on him? Colour me SHOCKED.



TrueLegacy1225 said:


> Daniel Bryan sucks hes unentertaining and is compared to Stone Cold? seriously I've heard this comparrison its rediculous. Hes already jobbing and midcarding to the Wyatts which is where he should be. Thank God Orton won at Hell In A Cell. Go HBK:clap
> 
> Ohh and let the hate mail flow forth.


In other words, your post is "HEY EVERYONE I CAME INTO THIS BRYAN THREAD TO TELL YOU ALL I DON'T LIKE HIM, LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME I DON'T LIKE HIM!". Are you 12?


----------



## Young Constanza

Srdjan99 said:


> Am I the only one who is looking forward to a Bryan/Wyatt match?


I'd rather them just do Bryan and Harper again. Wyatt is rather blah in the ring from what i've seen so far.


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Why wasn't CM Punk punished for bad buyrates in 2011, yet Bryan is this year?*



CM Jewels said:


> That amount of posts in two months is scary.
> 
> Go outside and live life *markedfordeath*.


:lol:lol and yet he says he employes 20 odd ppl.



O Fenômeno said:


> 4,000 posts..and probably about 3,950 of them all about Bryan :lmao





Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Not trying win.
> 
> 
> Because, I bet, well, whatever I could bet online that, 24 hours from now, you'll have a new thread complaining about the same thing.
> 
> 
> And by this time next week, you'll have 7 new threads complaining about the same thing.
> 
> 
> And, unless you have meltdown, by April 5, you'll have over 20,000 posts, with 75% of them complaining about the same fucking thing.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Starbuck said:


> I'd like to know what your career is if that's okay MFD? I'm very curious about your ability to have a second job outside your obvious first job...you know...making 4000 posts about Daniel Bryan in 2 months.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao.


----------



## SpeedStick

People need to comedown with Daniels Bryan he not a lazy bum like Samoa Joe, Chris Hero, or Kaval the guys is going to do some great things in the next few years


----------



## Alo0oy

Londrick said:


> Hopefully it happens on a live taping too.


I really doubt Bryan won't show up at a live taping.


----------



## checkcola

PacoAwesome said:


> Ah the hate on DB is beautiful. Everyone wanted him out of the main event and now we have the damn Big Show replacing him and stinking up the place. At least Daniel is teaming with Punk so he is still relevant to the WWE and not being jobbed to Del Rio every friday night.


The mark wars thought they'd get CM Punk replacing Bryan in this Triple H Vanity Storyline. Instead, WWE is refocusing on big guys like Big Show, Great Khali, The Wyatts, etc. because the WWE Universe wants larger than life or so they say ... and, of course, John Cena is waiting in the wings to unify the titles. Be careful what you wish for and all that jazz. :lmao


----------



## RandomLurker

Sometimes I really wished they'd just close terrible threads instead of absorbing them into this one. All it does is attract more trolls here than usual.

Random:


----------



## markedfordeath

how awesome is it that Bryan is the most popular wrestler on this tour so far lol and he hasn't even been in most of the arenas lol yet they still cheer for him.


----------



## vanboxmeer

It's happening.


----------



## Alo0oy

vanboxmeer said:


> It's happening.


It probably will, but why do you feel the need to kick Bryan's fans in the face while they're down?


----------



## Young Constanza

why would a picture of Reigns with the WWE title mean to anyone in this thread anyway. so what good for him and his fans. you there shield discussion on this site too right.


----------



## markedfordeath

the WWE is going to have bad business going forward. Look at the outcry at the Big Show taking Bryan's place. Now the WWE's solution is what, MORE BIG GUYS! so now Reigns and Langston will get huge pushes, but what they don't know is, is that putting more big guys in the main event won't change the fact that they denied us what we truly wanted, a Bryan title reign. They really think Big Show, Langston, and Reigns being pushed is what will make us feel better?


----------



## Bushmaster

It's probably been said a million times in this thread but I'm not really in here. It's understandable that he can't be in the mainevent all the time but main problem I'm having with this whole story is that they didn't strike while the iron was hot. Bryan was at his peak in popularity at Summerslam and it has gotten worse as time goes by. Yes he is still very over but I'm almost afraid that he won't be able to get to that point again after all the screwy finishes and the fact he hasn't gotten revenge yet.

The worse part about is that he beat Cena clean and somehow the loss hasn't affeted Cena at all because he is currently WHC while DB is in an upper midcard feud. The win should have skyrocketed Bryan from jump but its actually been downhill since. Hopefully its true that this whole storyline was to get DB hugely over, doesn't look great now but once Mania season begins we'll see what they plan on doing with him.


----------



## THANOS

SoupBro said:


> It's probably been said a million times in this thread but I'm not really in here. It's understandable that he can't be in the mainevent all the time but main problem I'm having with this whole story is that they didn't strike while the iron was hot. Bryan was at his peak in popularity at Summerslam and it has gotten worse as time goes by. Yes he is still very over but I'm almost afraid that he won't be able to get to that point again after all the screwy finishes and the fact he hasn't gotten revenge yet.
> 
> The worse part about is that he beat Cena clean and somehow the loss hasn't affeted Cena at all because he is currently WHC while DB is in an upper midcard feud. The win should have skyrocketed Bryan from jump but its actually been downhill since. Hopefully its true that this whole storyline was to get DB hugely over, doesn't look great now but once Mania season begins we'll see what they plan on doing with him.


Precisely this my good man. I have no problem believing that this storyline was created for the sole purpose of building up Bryan to an eventual huge Mania win over Triple H, and I still believe that they will end up doing just that once the Rumble is out of the way. The biggest issue I've had with it is the execution. The entire thing reeks of planning out a beginning and end, but not nearly enough thought on how to go from point a) to point b). This is why the entire thing has felt like it's being booked on the fly. They have bullet point ideas of what they want to do, but not nearly enough direction is given to the week-to-week developments to allow the entire storyline to feel smooth and natural. Hopefully once this Big Show transition is used to get the title on HHH (if they go through with that) and Bryan wins the Rumble, the horizon will seem much less cluttered.

Off topic, did you check out my Thor mid-credit scene easter egg thread in the Entertainment section?


----------



## Bushmaster

The perfect way this could have gone was have DB hold the title for atleast a month, as every week goes by it would look like HHH would agree with Vince's philosophies on how the face of the WWE should look like until he finally screws Bryan in favor of an Orton cash in. This way Bryan would have had a month so they can see if his push has indeed worked. 

I'll check it out :mark:


----------



## markedfordeath

I think the push has worked, he's even more popular now, especially in Europe...What I'm afraid of is Reigns, Cesaro, or Langston winning the Rumble. Thats what I'm scared of. This should be DB's time. Also, him facing HBK does wonders, screw having the title, if you can beat a wrestling icon at Wrestlemania, you're a legend over night! imagine what that can do for him! That's way better than making HHH tap.


----------



## Londrick

Anyone else excited for Bryan's heel turn where he criticizes Show for stealing his spot and the yes chants and jobs to show for like two months?


----------



## markedfordeath

How did Show sign a five year contract recently when the dude could barely get up when he was knocked down the other night on Raw? he's fat and slow, and they are going to have him on TV until 2018...ugh! no way does he make it that long. He should be Bryan's manager.


----------



## Bushmaster

markedfordeath said:


> I think the push has worked, he's even more popular now, especially in Europe...What I'm afraid of is Reigns, Cesaro, or Langston winning the Rumble. Thats what I'm scared of. This should be DB's time. Also, him facing HBK does wonders, screw having the title, if you can beat a wrestling icon at Wrestlemania, you're a legend over night! imagine what that can do for him! That's way better than making HHH tap.


He beat Cena clean and that really hasn't done anything for him. Cena is WHC while DB is kind of in a pointless SS tag match and out of the title hunt. Not sure how great beating a retired HBK would be compared to beating John Cena clean at Summerslam.

I disagree that he's even more popular now. He is still very over but his pops havent been as crazy as they were before Summerslam.


----------



## #Mark

I'm willing to bet Bryan takes the fall this Sunday. God knows Punk isn't.


----------



## Reaper

#Mark said:


> I'm willing to bet Bryan takes the fall this Sunday. God knows Punk isn't.


I can't remember the last time Bryan was pinned clean or lost a match without interference. 

So I don't know why you're just assuming that Punk won't take the fall.


----------



## markedfordeath

yep, Bryan never gets pinned clean..It doesn't make much sense to me. If they aren't high on him, then why do they continue to protect him in matches? he never gets pinned cleanly and only loses by fast count or interference. They've established that he's the best wrestler on the roster by never having him get pinned cleanly. So if they aren't high on him they wouldn't be booking him like that. So I guess based upon that conclusion, they're still high on him. Its obvious the Wyatts will win though, but Bray will interfere. The way that Punk/Bryan have bested Harper/Rowan in matches lately, no way will Harper/Rowan beat either of them cleanly, so Bray has to interfere in order for them to win.


----------



## #Mark

Reaper Jones said:


> I can't remember the last time Bryan was pinned clean or lost a match without interference.
> 
> So I don't know why you're just assuming that Punk won't take the fall.


Punk's been positioned as the leader of the team, went over Harper clean while Bryan's match against Harper ended in a DQ, and has been getting all the hot tags and comebacks during their tags. He's being booked stronger than Bryan. If they lose, i'm expecting Bryan to take the fall in some fashion.


----------



## Alo0oy

Reaper Jones said:


> I can't remember the last time Bryan was pinned clean or lost a match without interference.
> 
> So I don't know why you're just assuming that Punk won't take the fall.


Punk hasn't taken a clean loss from a full-timer in what seems like forever, if they're gonna lose, Bryan will be the one to get pinned, Bryan is nowhere near as protected as Punk, he took a clean visual pinfall at HIAC when HBK was distracted by HHH, a lot of people seem to forget that.


----------



## Reaper

Alo0oy said:


> Punk hasn't taken a clean loss from a full-timer in what seems like forever, if they're gonna lose, Bryan will be the one to get pinned, Bryan is nowhere near as protected as Punk, he took a clean visual pinfall at HIAC when HBK was distracted by HHH, a lot of people seem to forget that.


I would agree but Punk took some pretty big beatdowns and a loss from Lesnar. 

He was looking to do the same for Ryback (not a loss though) till that chicago botched table spot imo. If the reports around that event are true (i.e. backstage heat for Ryback and Punk+HHH exchanging words with Ryback), then that could be a reasonable explanation for Ryback's burial against Punk. 

That said, I do admit that Punk has been booked as the strongest of faces in the current feud, but Bryan isn't that far behind. 

Lastly, if the Wyatts are going over, then it's not going to be clean. I just don't see either of Rown, or Luke Harper picking up a pin on either Punk or Bryan. Both have been booked strong in the last 3-4 months outside of these recent matches. 

Finally, I have my doubts that anyone's pinning the guy who pinned Cena cleanly anytime soon.


----------



## Alo0oy

Reaper Jones said:


> I would agree but Punk took some pretty big beatdowns and a loss from Lesnar.
> 
> He was looking to do the same for Ryback (not a loss though) till that chicago botched table spot imo. If the reports around that event are true (i.e. backstage heat for Ryback and Punk+HHH exchanging words with Ryback), then that could be a reasonable explanation for Ryback's burial against Punk.
> 
> That said, I do admit that Punk has been booked as the strongest of faces in the current feud, but Bryan isn't that far behind.
> 
> Lastly, if the Wyatts are going over, then it's not going to be clean. I just don't see either of Rown, or Luke Harper picking up a pin on either Punk or Bryan. Both have been booked strong in the last 3-4 months outside of these recent matches.
> 
> Finally, I have my doubts that anyone's pinning the guy who pinned Cena cleanly anytime soon.


Yeah, the win might not be clean, but it might not be a dirty win too, just a non-clean win within the confines of the rules, like The Shield in Elimination Chamber when they pinned Cena.


----------



## Reaper

Alo0oy said:


> Yeah, the win might not be clean, but it might not be a dirty win too, just a non-clean win within the confines of the rules, like The Shield in Elimination Chamber when they pinned Cena.


In other words, a boring finish that will leave people scratching their heads.


----------



## Alo0oy

Reaper Jones said:


> In other words, a boring finish that will leave people scratching their heads.


Not necessarily, Harper could hit Bryan with his finisher while Bryan is taunting to hit his own when Rowan is the legal man, Rowan goes for the pin & wins.

Bryan doesn't lose clean, but it doesn't end up being a shitty finish where nobody looks good like the Bryan/Orton feud.


----------



## markedfordeath

seriously, think about it guys! how could Bryan get pinned cleanly? he's been the only one that have pinned Cena clean in a long time and he comes back from surgery and with only one arm is still beating guys in handicap matches. Nobody has beat Cena. The WWE is pretty much saying that Bryan is the only one that is capable of beating Cena, which is true based upon the fact that Cena has beat everyone with one arm since his return. They're not going to have the Wyatts pin Bryan because that means that they'll have the Cena pinfall go to waste. Bryan is going to ride that Cena pin all the way to Mania. He never gets pinned clean anymore. He always has a protected finish in his matches. How in the hell can anyone say that Punk has been more protected than him this whole time. Punk the last few months has been losing until he feuded with Ryback and Axel the last two months, while the last 4-5 Bryan has been kicking ass, and still never gets pinned. You're going to use the fact that Orton gave him a suplex at HIAC and had him pinned as an excuse that Bryan is booked badly? give me a break! if HBK had seen that, Bryan would have kicked out anyway..You really mean to tell me that the match, the championship match would have ended after a T-bone Suplex? Grasping at straws aren't we? Bryan is still booked the best out of everyone. I'm looking forward to when Reigns turns face, then we can have him involved in the six man tags on the face side as well.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Was Daniel Bryan on this PPV? Oh wait, I see him.


----------



## Reaper

vanboxmeer said:


> Was Daniel Bryan on this PPV? Oh wait, I see him.


This is the official cover?

If it is, then there really is no doubt that it's true DB has been given the entire blame for the failure of the feud and means he's going back to the midcard. I'm guessing he'll slowly start picking up losses when people start forgetting he was a WWE champion who pinned Cena. The "knee that took out Cena" will become just "the running knee" and that'll be the end of it. 

They've done it before, and they'll do it again. 

Not surprising though. As much as I dislike them for doing this, it's not at all surprising to see things like these happening and why.


----------



## Alex Wright

As long as Bryan manages to stay over with the crowds he will be relevant. I don't mind seeing him outside of the main storyline, since he is entertaining to me there as well. And by the way, Bryan main-evented RAW last night beside CM Punk, so he doesn't seem to be demoted to me.

I feel like SS is just a filler PPV on all fronts anyway, with Big Show and Del Rio as the token contenders for the belts before the R2WM starts for those 2 big matches (the corporate story-match and the Cena-match).


----------



## THANOS

Reaper Jones said:


> This is the official cover?
> 
> If it is, then there really is no doubt that it's true DB has been given the entire blame for the failure of the feud and means he's going back to the midcard. I'm guessing he'll slowly start picking up losses when people start forgetting he was a WWE champion who pinned Cena. The "knee that took out Cena" will become just "the running knee" and that'll be the end of it.
> 
> They've done it before, and they'll do it again.
> 
> Not surprising though. As much as I dislike them for doing this, it's not at all surprising to see things like these happening and why.


Fuck, it's real.



> http://shop.wwe.com/WWE-Hell-In-A-Cell-2013-DVD/W06453,default,pd.html


----------



## Londrick

:ti @ the cover.

Holy shit. :bryan = :berried.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Clearly, failed PPV attractions aren't allowed the front cover of the DVD showing the most important part of the event. In this case, it's all about Shawn Michaels, the true top babyface of the match, in the face of his friend.


----------



## vanboxmeer

And it's not like Michaels would come out of retirement for a guy he has no emotional attachment to other than being the only tangible success out of his short-lived wrestling school that's currently in the main stream. He'll only work Hunter or Undertaker in any prospective comeback match.


----------



## krai999

vanboxmeer said:


> Was Daniel Bryan on this PPV? Oh wait, I see him.


HOLY SHIT YOU KNOW WHAT THIS REMINDS ME OF?










btw the sky is blue the grass is green bryan is taking the pin sunday


----------



## THANOS

Well guys and gals I have some news that contradicts all of this crap we've heard about WWE blaming Bryan and being down on him, but the site is not allowed to be quoted from on here, due to the head of the site not wanting that. So if you want to know about it message me, but it's good GOOD news for any Bryan fan! :

:yes :yes


----------



## donalder

THANOS said:


> Well guys and gals I have some news that contradicts all of this crap we've heard about WWE blaming Bryan and being down on him, but the site is not allowed to be quoted from on here, due to the head of the site not wanting that. So if you want to know about it message me, but it's good GOOD news for any Bryan fan! :
> 
> :yes :yes


Pm,please

Bryan is not the cover of the hiac dvd beacuse the face of the company is Orton is normally that the follow the story in the cover.


----------



## vanboxmeer

THANOS said:


> Well guys and gals I have some news that contradicts all of this crap we've heard about WWE blaming Bryan and being down on him, but the site is not allowed to be quoted from on here, due to the head of the site not wanting that. So if you want to know about it message me, but it's good GOOD news for any Bryan fan! :
> 
> :yes :yes


He finally got that time machine to work didn't he? Thank Jebus.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Said this in another D-Bryan thread and I wanna say it here since its his discussion thread and I just wanna get my point across on people who think the PPVs Daniel Bryan main evented had low buy-rates because of him:

Anyone who thinks the PPV when Daniel Bryan main evented them had low buyrates because of him are blaming him for something that's not his fault its WWE's fault for not making a completely interesting PPV. Summerslam, Night of Champions, Battlegrounds and Hell in a Cell were all worth watching because of the matches with CM Punk and Daniel Bryan. They may have been repeats each time but to me CM Punk and Daniel Bryan made the matches worth watching. The reason why no many people bought them is because would you pay $60 if only two matches were worth watching from that PPV? I mean its gotta be a completely interesting PPV for it to be worth it. So shame on those who think its Daniel Bryan's fault for the low buy-rates of the PPVs he main evented.


----------



## vanboxmeer

tigermaskfan23 said:


> Said this in another D-Bryan thread and I wanna say it here since its his discussion thread and I just wanna get my point across on people who think the PPVs Daniel Bryan main evented had low buy-rates because of him:
> 
> Anyone who thinks the PPV when Daniel Bryan main evented them had low buyrates because of him are blaming him for something that's not his fault its WWE's fault for not making a completely interesting PPV. Summerslam, Night of Champions, Battlegrounds and Hell in a Cell were all worth watching because of the matches with CM Punk and Daniel Bryan. They may have been repeats each time but to me CM Punk and Daniel Bryan made the matches worth watching. The reason why no many people bought them is because would you pay $60 if only two matches were worth watching from that PPV? I mean its gotta be a completely interesting PPV for it to be worth it. So shame on those who think its Daniel Bryan's fault for the low buy-rates of the PPVs he main evented.


Uncle D-Bry will tell you himself. If you want the headlining spot of the promotion, you need to prove to be a financial draw. He didn't prove that. It doesn't mean he "drove people away", but he also didn't bring any people in. Vince lost his patience and has moved on. Bryan has moved on and has accepted his utility babyface role.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

vanboxmeer said:


> Uncle D-Bry will tell you himself. If you want the headlining spot of the promotion, you need to prove to be a financial draw. He didn't prove that. It doesn't mean he "drove people away", but he also didn't bring any people in. Vince lost his patience and has moved on. Bryan has moved on and has accepted his utility babyface role.



Still WWE's fault in my opinion since they failed at pushing him since they had him face Randy Orton 4 different times at 4 different PPVs. It might as well have been reruns for the PPVs I mentioned. I am sure lots of Cena fans felt the product tanked with him gone which I guess it did in a ways but it gave other superstars a chance to be showcased.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

vanboxmeer said:


> Was Daniel Bryan on this PPV? Oh wait, I see him.


Yes he's on the same side as Cena :bryan3:cena5


----------



## vanboxmeer

SpaceTraveller said:


> Yes he's on the same side as Cena :bryan3:cena5


At least Cena didn't lose clean to an exploder suplex on this show.


----------



## markedfordeath

did anyone watch Total Divas on Sunday and feel sad knowing that all of that shit was BEFORE the bad booking by creative..oh those were the good times in August


----------



## SpaceTraveller

vanboxmeer said:


> At least Cena didn't lose clean to an exploder suplex on this show.


I'm disappointed, I was expecting something better from my favorite troll :dazzler


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan beat Harper on Smackdown....he still doesn't lose clean. Very protected.


----------



## iarwain

I wouldn't mind this WWE turn toward the big guys, if they had given Bryan a decent chance with his supposed "push" first. If they wanted to push him, they should have given him a decent run with the belt. Not this having him immediately get cashed in on, or stripped of the title the next night, only to end up with the boring Orton always ending up with it. All the while emphasizing that he is too small and looks like a goat or a troll. I wouldn't mind the insults if they would have actually let him win, let him have the belt for awhile. Judge him then, don't book PPVs to end in a schmozz and then blame him for the buyrates.


----------



## markedfordeath

as long as he stays in main event level angles like the one he is in right now (which the public seeems to be much more interested in besides the Authority angle) then i won't complain!


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

^ agreed to an extent. At the end of all this, if the booking doesn't swerve horrifically and drop him down the card to lose to the matadors or some shit I'm good. He's presented as important by being in the main event/closing shows, he's protected. How can people complain? He's better off than 98% of the roster.


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah, he hasn't lost cleanly since June...so that's 5 months of protecting and hes' still being protected. They are going to debut a new Wyatt family member this Sunday, so if him and Punk lose, then it'll be because of outside interference. That's the only way DB has been losing lately. And him and Punk were the only two that got an entrance on the babyface side of the main event on Raw....Rhodes, Usos and Goldust got jobber entrances while the heels got their entrances aired. So he's still very valuable and very important and very over as fuck! He'll get another chance in the title picture.


----------



## Smoogle

I bet people imagine bryan being treated like this


----------



## markedfordeath

he's not treated like that.


----------



## Smoogle

markedfordeath said:


> he's not treated like that.


I know but the way some people talk about bryan you'd think he was treated like that


----------



## MrWalsh

Smoogle said:


> I bet people imagine bryan being treated like this


oh wow this really happened
for shame


----------



## Vårmakos

if you watch the full clip, triple h does eventually shake his hand. hilarious gif nonetheless


----------



## markedfordeath

*does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to give*

him another chance? do you think now that they see that people still want him in the main event, especially after tonight, that they'll give him another chance?


----------



## funnyfaces1

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*

You think :vince cares about the WWE universe?


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*

It didn't for 85% of the last two years, so no. Vince has decided "but he can't be a star! he's too short for my personal tastes dammit!", however retarded that is, and however much free money he turns away.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*

:ambrose2


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*

Lmao didnt zack ryder get some of the biggest reaction for months? Wheres he now? wwe doesnt give a fuck about reactions


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*

Nope probably just pisses off the people in power.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*

Cena/Orton won't get buys either....this is ridiculous, they need to put Bryan back in there, not hide him in a tag team.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*

Nah keep him with the wyatts.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*

The crowd chants "boring" during the WWE Championship main event, they don't give a damn about the WHC match, so what does the WWE do? They tease a feud between the two people that went over in those matches that no one cared about.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*



FlemmingLemming said:


> The crowd chants "boring" during the WWE Championship main event, they don't give a damn about the WHC match, so what does the WWE do? They tease a feud between the two people that went over in those matches that no one cared about.


:vince3


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*



markedfordeath said:


> him another chance? do you think now that they see that people still want him in the main event, especially after tonight, that they'll give him another chance?


it probably makes Vince pissed and Bryan will get buried more knowing Vince and HHH


----------



## Osize10

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*



birthday_massacre said:


> it probably makes Vince pissed and Bryan will get buried more knowing Vince and HHH


and then he will rise again :bryan


----------



## Deptford

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*

Vince has his mind made up, even if he won't admit it, on about 90% of things before he puts them into action. 

He just doesn't budge and go with the natural ebb and flow of things like he use to. He's had his mind made up about Orton/Cena for almost a decade.

I swear this shit that's happening right now is like a wet dream come true for Vince, especially since HHH and Steph get to be involved too. He's had his mind made up about Cena and Orton since their OVW days and he just has never let that go completely.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*

The boring chants were embarrassingly loud. There was even a small "we want Ziggler" chant in the WHC match. I hope WWE knows what they're doing, and we get a nice MANIA at least. At least they're doing right with Roman.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*

explain to me why they keep doing the opposite of what people want? I thought they wanted their ratings to be up for the tv deal negotiations..why do they keep putting on crappy shows and putting that deal in jeopardy? No one wants to see Cena/Orton or Orton/Show, what made them think people would?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*

yes its almost as if not putting bryan in the main event made people want him in there even more


----------



## superuser1

*Re: does hearing the reaction Bryan got through out the night enough for the WWE to g*



itsmadness said:


> Lmao didnt zack ryder get some of the biggest reaction for months? Wheres he now? wwe doesnt give a fuck about reactions


Yeah Zack Ryder recieved "We want Ryder" chants during a damn Rock promo and look where he's at now


----------



## markedfordeath

so i guess they're not second guessing the decision after all? Or are they making Cena/Orton now because they will put Bryan in it for RTWM? its kind of early to have Cena/Orton right now but hopefully its because its just filler and there's a bigger plan that doesn't involve just them later on.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> so i guess they're not second guessing the decision after all? Or are they making Cena/Orton now because they will put Bryan in it for RTWM? its kind of early to have Cena/Orton right now but hopefully its because its just filler and there's a bigger plan that doesn't involve just them later on.


Bryan is to Roman Reigns what Benoit was to Batista. 

Can't wait for Reigns to beat clean Bryan on Raw before he turns full face.


----------



## Osize10

markedfordeath said:


> so i guess they're not second guessing the decision after all? Or are they making Cena/Orton now because they will put Bryan in it for RTWM? its kind of early to have Cena/Orton right now but hopefully its because its just filler and there's a bigger plan that doesn't involve just them later on.


I love you but you really need to lower your expectation and lose all hope.


----------



## reDREDD

i dont know markedfordeath i'll give my buddy vinnie mac a phone call after hes done blowing up orphanages 

then i'll get back to you

in the mean time pls try to not kill yourself xoxoxoxox


----------



## vanboxmeer

He also lost another visual fall in typical cruiserweight jobber fashion where the big guy does a power move to the local guy to cut off his only hope spot in the match.


----------



## markedfordeath

the fact that they had Brie lose to Aksana speaks volumes as well....she's being punished after being booked strongly for awhile, just for being in association with Bryan....yeah that Bryan, what a horrible guy, he must be a drug addict and a wife beater if Vince hates him so fucking much.


----------



## #Mark

Thought tonight was great for Bryan fans as a whole.. One small gripe is Punk getting the pinfall victory. I know it's not a big deal but he's been getting all the hot tag pins during the last few weeks, would have been nice to see Bryan win with the knee strike.


----------



## Mr. I

vanboxmeer said:


> He also lost another visual fall in typical cruiserweight jobber fashion where the big guy does a power move to the local guy to cut off his only hope spot in the match.


Visual fall, people. Taking a move (a top rope powerbomb) in a match now counts as a "visual fall" and is definitely evidence that this guy's loud opinion is correct.


----------



## markedfordeath

how was it a good night for Bryan fans? people clearly wanted him in the main event, even the casuals who the WWE think don't like Bryan, and yet they still give us Cena/Orton....oh my!


----------



## reDREDD

vanboxmeer said:


> He also lost another visual fall in typical cruiserweight jobber fashion where the big guy does a power move to the local guy to cut off his only hope spot in the match.


.....


----------



## The Dazzler

Maybe they had planned to push Bryan with the title until they knew Cena would be back early. So they kept the title on Orton for Orton/Cena? Big Show is just a transitional feud. If not, what the fuck??? Nothing else makes sense. And what's happened to Punk? Why is he not interacting with the authority at all? That would be gold. I was so hyped for the Bryan/authority storyline at the start.

Cena and Orton again. It's all turned to shit. :|


----------



## #Mark

markedfordeath said:


> how was it a good night for Bryan fans? people clearly wanted him in the main event, even the casuals who the WWE think don't like Bryan, and yet they still give us Cena/Orton....oh my!


He didn't do the job for the Wyatts which means this angle really is just filler, the crowd was chanting for him throughout the main event, and Cena/Orton will likely be happening at the Rumble because there's no way the WWE would book that match five months in advance.


----------



## markedfordeath

i just hate how they are giving the crowd the opposite of what it wants every single night....makes no good business sense..even if you're heeling it up and trying to get heat for your character, what's wrong with a face becoming the champion and the authority chasing the face and trying to get the title off of them? that is what would be more exciting then it is now...don't know why they couldn't just give Bryan the title and try to put more obstacles in his way..instead of that, they keep putting guys in the main event that have been there for years upon years like Henry, Show, Orton, Cena..WTF is that shit!


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> i just hate how they are giving the crowd the opposite of what it wants every single night....makes no good business sense..even if you're heeling it up and trying to get heat for your character, what's wrong with a face becoming the champion and the authority chasing the face and trying to get the title off of them? that is what would be more exciting then it is now...don't know why they couldn't just give Bryan the title and try to put more obstacles in his way..instead of that, they keep putting guys in the main event that have been there for years upon years like Henry, Show, Orton, Cena..WTF is that shit!


They gave Roman Reigns one the biggest PPV rubs and are elevating Big E Langston. Both guys are younger than Bryan.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

So if WWE gives "the fans" what they want will you order the PPV? You clearly didn't for Summerslam.


----------



## JamesK

The Boy Wonder said:


> So if WWE gives "the fans" what they want will you order the PPV? You clearly didn't for Summerslam.


Oh look..Another of your dumb posts..You are on the roll today buddy. Keep up the good work!


----------



## checkcola

The Boy Wonder said:


> So if WWE gives "the fans" what they want will you order the PPV? You clearly didn't for Summerslam.


The Orton marks must be proud that he's one half of the worst Survivor Series mainevent ever!


----------



## ecabney

I'm glad D-Bry was spared from that godawful feud for the title. I would hate to just see him take a punt to the head and then get thrown in the bushes afterwards. This Wyatt feud is pretty much a saving grace for him during WWE's garbage time. I don't want D-Bry anywhere near the title picture until at least the Rumble.


----------



## markedfordeath

what the fuck are talking about? you read my posts. I have ordered EVERY PPV Bryan main evented! I have, and I bought all of his merchandise, i've been saying that for months now! 

WWE is going downhill....hopefully though they are inserting Cena because they know that the fans want the angle to finally end, so they're just going to nix all of it and move on..why else would they insert him this early?


----------



## GillbergReturns

markedfordeath said:


> what the fuck are talking about? you read my posts. I have ordered EVERY PPV Bryan main evented! I have, and I bought all of his merchandise, i've been saying that for months now!
> 
> WWE is going downhill....hopefully though they are inserting Cena because they know that the fans want the angle to finally end, so they're just going to nix all of it and move on..why else would they insert him this early?


Bad news for you because I think it's just about official he's not going to have anything special lined up at Mania. No match with HHH, no title match.

Cena is being inserted because he is the face of the company and will represent Vince against HHH. Punk will face Orton for the belt.


----------



## jim courier

He's the new Punk in that he doesn't put over any midcarders beneath him. He's gone over every heel for the past 5 months.


----------



## Happenstan

jim courier said:


> He's the new Punk in that he doesn't put over any midcarders beneath him. He's gone over every heel for the past 5 months.


He who? Bryan? The same guy who got beat down by the Shield for 8 shows straight after SS? The Shield just beat him and Team Rhodes in a 6 person tag a few weeks ago. Are we talking about the same guy who has yet to beat Ryback other than by DQ only to get beat down by Ryback immediately after? Yes, Bryan's been protected lately as they build him into a main eventer but that's totally not the same as Punk not losing *at all to a full timer since 2011*.


----------



## DOPA

So it's official. We're getting Orton/Cena unification title match at WM. They wouldn't tease that shit for no reason. Bryan will be stuck in some meaningless midcard match (AGAIN) without getting any revenge for all the screwy finishes earlier this year. Can't say I'm surprised unfortunately.


----------



## GillbergReturns

L-DOPA said:


> So it's official. We're getting Orton/Cena unification title match at WM. They wouldn't tease that shit for no reason. Bryan will be stuck in some meaningless midcard match (AGAIN) without getting any revenge for all the screwy finishes earlier this year. Can't say I'm surprised unfortunately.


Or the match will happen before WrestleMania.


----------



## CM Jewels

That program can't last until Mania.


----------



## DOPA

They won't do the program right away. SS was just a tease. We'll have a few throwaway/filler programs for both Orton and Cena before then. They are just teasing/building up to it right now. Mark my words.


----------



## GillbergReturns

L-DOPA said:


> They won't do the program right away. SS was just a tease. We'll have a few throwaway/filler programs for both Orton and Cena before then. They are just teasing/building up to it right now. Mark my words.


Your scenario has a huge flaw. There's this thing called the Royal Rumble every year and the winner picks a belt to ME in. A champion hasn't won that event since Hogan and it's not happening this year.


----------



## checkcola

Orton going up against lameduck challengers is going to cause the WWE Title scene to suffer X-Pac Heat. Did you see the way the crowd shit all over Big Show/Orton? I think Henry/Orton will share the same fate. They were foolish to do a tease this early because now even the casuals know the endgame. Orton as the heel champ is not a hot act and can't carry the title scene.


----------



## DOPA

GillbergReturns said:


> Your scenario has a huge flaw. There's this thing called the Royal Rumble every year and the winner picks a belt to ME in. A champion hasn't won that event since Hogan and it's not happening this year.


Then who is winning the rumble? Bryan? They've made it clear right now they don't see him as main event material. Punk? Where the hell does he fit in the authority storyline? He doesn't. Big Show? Just had his title shot. Henry is rumoured to be getting the next shot at Mania.

All the signs point to either a Cena rumble victory considering the WHC has been in the rumble in the past as its considered a secondary title or a screwy finish to the match which leads to a unification title match. 

You honestly think they would do what they would consider to be the biggest match of the year with full timers at the rumble? Come on man think.


----------



## checkcola

The Rumble can be solved easily. Brock wins and challenges Taker with it.


----------



## GillbergReturns

L-DOPA said:


> Then who is winning the rumble? Bryan? They've made it clear right now they don't see him as main event material. Punk? Where the hell does he fit in the authority storyline? He doesn't. Big Show? Just had his title shot. Henry is rumoured to be getting the next shot at Mania.
> 
> All the signs point to either a Cena rumble victory considering the WHC has been in the rumble in the past as its considered a secondary title or a screwy finish to the match which leads to a unification title match.
> 
> You honestly think they would do what they would consider to be the biggest match of the year with full timers at the rumble? Come on man think.


Here's what you're missing. The primary storyline at WrestleMania will be Vince's retirement angle. WWE is setting up an Orton Cena match so HHH can screw Cena and that match will be on like Donkey Kong. Daniel Bryan representing Vince makes no sense at all. Not storyline wise, not kayfaybe, not real life. John Cena is the face of the WWE and he's the right choice to represent Vince in his upcoming final WM appearance.

CM Punk will win the Rumble and face Orton.


----------



## vanboxmeer

The only real options to win the Rumble are Punk and Reigns.


----------



## #Mark

jim courier said:


> He's the new Punk in that he doesn't put over any midcarders beneath him. He's gone over every heel for the past 5 months.


I'm curious as to what this even means. Who puts over midcarders in the midst of their first big push? You never saw Cena job to Christian during his push or Austin job to someone like Jeff Jarrett.. Why? Because it makes no goddamn sense. Even so, Bryan lost his championship feud against Orton and has only been booked strong against the Shield. Hell, Orton has beaten a lot more midcarders during the last five months. Ziggler, Big E, Miz, Show, Cody, Goldust, the list goes on.


----------



## Mr. I

#Mark said:


> I'm curious as to what this even means. Who puts over midcarders in the midst of their first big push? You never saw Cena job to Christian during his push or Austin job to someone like Jeff Jarrett.. Why? Because it makes no goddamn sense. Even so, Bryan lost his championship feud against Orton and has only been booked strong against the Shield. Hell, Orton has beaten a lot more midcarders during the last five months. Ziggler, Big E, Miz, Show, Cody, Goldust, the list goes on.


It means "I don't have an argument against this guy, but like, I want to seem in the right, so bury job heat pop over squash screwjob wrestling term I looked up on Wikipedia and see look I'm right!".


----------



## markedfordeath

they wanted to screw Bryan to stop his "momentum" and to make him look weak so people will not root for him any longer..didn't work, did you hear them last night? it just makes WWE look ridiculous by ignoring everyone.


----------



## HitMark

DB was playing second fiddle to Punk in that tag match. Not only did he not get the pin, Punk got the to do the fresh face tagging in,beating up both opponents spot.

Crowd also seemed less eager to do the yes chants.

He's back to the mid card in a month's time. Shame.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> they wanted to screw Bryan to stop his "momentum" and to make him look weak so people will not root for him any longer..didn't work, did you hear them last night? it just makes WWE look ridiculous by ignoring everyone.


None of this matters, Bryan is simply just a guy and is basically old news. Roman Reigns is the guy they're going with. That's all there is to it.


----------



## markedfordeath

Reigns is ridiculously bad though...a fucking spear is his finishing move..not even a fucking power move! so generic! he won't be a draw at all...Batista wasn't number one.....they have four guys on top right now, he's going to leap frog Cena and Punk? the WWE wont' allow that! there is no room for him in the main event.


----------



## GillbergReturns

markedfordeath said:


> they wanted to screw Bryan to stop his "momentum" and to make him look weak so people will not root for him any longer..didn't work, did you hear them last night? it just makes WWE look ridiculous by ignoring everyone.


I think it's more like 2011 with Punk and everything is long term booked. Bryan was used to turn HHH heel but they're already all in with Cena, Punk, and Orton.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> Reigns is ridiculously bad though...a fucking spear is his finishing move..not even a fucking power move! so generic! he won't be a draw at all...Batista wasn't number one.....they have four guys on top right now, he's going to leap frog Cena and Punk? the WWE wont' allow that! there is no room for him in the main event.


Batista was number one on Smackdown for several years when they still were promoting the brand split as a thing. Reigns will easily surpass Bryan just like Batista did with Benoit. Punk's body is breaking down and he's wanting to retire. Cena will be number 1A until he says he wants to slow down.


----------



## markedfordeath

and Bryan is going to get forgotton about because now they have Langston and Reigns that they want to push.....Punk won't get the title either ever again! its so sad how they're doing this....its obvious Cena will become undisputed champion.....so deflating, makes me very ill.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> and Bryan is going to get forgotton about because now they have Langston and Reigns that they want to push.....Punk won't get the title either ever again! its so sad how they're doing this....its obvious Cena will become undisputed champion.....so deflating, makes me very ill.


Don't worry. Bryan can finally get his revenge at Mania. Against Kane. 2 years in the making.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Can't wait for Bryan's turn on a future Raw.


----------



## markedfordeath

no, Kane will feud with the Big Show....the thing i'm struggling with...is if they aren't high on Bryan, why the fuck do they want him to face HBK at Mania? doesn't that put the B+ angle into jeopardy? I mean if HHH won't waste his time because Bryan isnt' a star, what is their logic that HBK would waste his time? and if he agreed to the match, does that mean that HBK isn't a star because he's facing a glorified mid carder? I mean if they don't like Bryan, why the fuck do they want him to face a legend at Mania? especially if they had him win. And you have to admit, if that feud occurs, it would be epic!


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> no, Kane will feud with the Big Show....the thing i'm struggling with...is if they aren't high on Bryan, why the fuck do they want him to face HBK at Mania? doesn't that put the B+ angle into jeopardy? I mean if HHH won't waste his time because Bryan isnt' a star, what is their logic that HBK would waste his time? and if he agreed to the match, does that mean that HBK isn't a star because he's facing a glorified mid carder? I mean if they don't like Bryan, why the fuck do they want him to face a legend at Mania? especially if they had him win.


HBK isn't coming back unless he's facing a top-tier star like Taker, HHH, or Rock in a one-off when his kids are grown up. The Bryan match doesn't interest him in the least.


----------



## Pycckue

he looks like an idiot when he does yes chants. what a nerd.


----------



## markedfordeath

but thats the match Vince wanted originally....why would he want that match if he didn't like Bryan? the whole thing is confusing. what they're doing now with Cena and Orton screams desperation. They just want that huge tv deal.


----------



## THANOS

Pycckue said:


> he looks like an idiot when he does yes chants. what a nerd.


That's the last thing you should be saying, with the Miz in your avatar, to be honest unk2.


----------



## GillbergReturns

markedfordeath said:


> no, Kane will feud with the Big Show....the thing i'm struggling with...is if they aren't high on Bryan, why the fuck do they want him to face HBK at Mania? doesn't that put the B+ angle into jeopardy? I mean if HHH won't waste his time because Bryan isnt' a star, what is their logic that HBK would waste his time? and if he agreed to the match, does that mean that HBK isn't a star because he's facing a glorified mid carder? I mean if they don't like Bryan, why the fuck do they want him to face a legend at Mania? especially if they had him win. And you have to admit, if that feud occurs, it would be epic!


Same reason they have Ryback calling Goldberg out. It's a big match for them but doesn't interfere with their Main Event plans.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> but thats the match Vince wanted originally....why would he want that match if he didn't like Bryan? the whole thing is confusing. what they're doing now with Cena and Orton screams desperation. They just want that huge tv deal.


Vince doesn't care about the Bryan aspect of the match, he simply wants HBK back for any match. He just thought this would be an easy way to appease Shawn's ego by putting over his defunct wrestling school that he ran when he was pilled up. But, HBK knows the Bryan match is midcard filler for a Mania card and doesn't want to waste one of his comeback matches on a guy that isn't a perennial headliner.


----------



## THANOS

markedfordeath said:


> but thats the match Vince wanted originally....why would he want that match if he didn't like Bryan? the whole thing is confusing. what they're doing now with Cena and Orton screams desperation. They just want that huge tv deal.


It's simple don't let Vanboxmeer and the other "end of the world" peddlers get you down. No need to stop being optimistic until the week after the Rumble when we can see things more clearly. These other negative ned's can wallow in their own self pity until then, preventing them from enjoying things like this amazing feud with the Wyatt's, all they want, but you shouldn't fall into their pitfall of gloom and despair, and actually appreciate what's happening before you. Trust me it's much healthier.


----------



## markedfordeath

only Vince thinks he's not a headliner. From now on, any main event that doesn't have Punk or Bryan in it gets much interest from anyone.....


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> only Vince thinks he's not a headliner. From now on, any main event that doesn't have Punk or Bryan in it gets much interest from anyone.....












Bryan could never pull off this without cracking up. This is the definition of what Vince wants in his headliners.


----------



## vanboxmeer

THANOS said:


> It's simple don't let Vanboxmeer and the other "end of the world" peddlers get you down. No need to stop being optimistic until the week after the Rumble when we can see things more clearly. These other negative ned's can wallow in their own self pity until then, preventing them from enjoying things like this amazing feud with the Wyatt's, all they want, but you shouldn't fall into their pitfall of gloom and despair, and actually appreciate what's happening before you. Trust me it's much healthier.


http://25.media.tumblr.com/deebe7cfc0c76f74de03839b801d3283/tumblr_mwtyhzprZh1sbzhteo1_400.gif

This is the metaphorical statement of last night of SIZE MATTERS from WWE to the world. Easily replicated with Bryan being in the masked wrestler's spot.


----------



## JustJoel

vanboxmeer said:


> Vince doesn't care about the Bryan aspect of the match, he simply wants HBK back for any match. He just thought this would be an easy way to appease Shawn's ego by putting over his defunct wrestling school that he ran when he was pilled up. But, HBK knows the Bryan match is midcard filler for a Mania card and doesn't want to waste one of his comeback matches on a guy that isn't a perennial headliner.


I can't decide which is funnier, that you think you have any clue of what Vince is thinking or that some posters think you do.


----------



## HitMark

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The boring chants were embarrassingly loud. There was even a small "we want Ziggler" chant in the WHC match. I hope WWE knows what they're doing, and we get a nice MANIA at least. At least they're doing right with Roman.



The "we want ziggler" made me so sad.




GillbergReturns said:


> Your scenario has a huge flaw. There's this thing called the Royal Rumble every year and the winner picks a belt to ME in. A champion hasn't won that event since Hogan and it's not happening this year.


Can solve that easily. Have it end in a way that 2 or more people are eliminated in the end simultaneously. Then instead of having them fight in the next PPV for the title shot, just say that there was no real winner and so we are moving.



vanboxmeer;26788521[IMG said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/7414393a88d8872889b90629af06a392/tumblr_mwtpiqAC3P1s588h8o1_400.gif[/IMG]
> 
> Bryan could never pull off this without cracking up. This is the definition of what Vince wants in his headliners.


I have noticed that Bryan always seems as though he is about to crack up. Even when he is doing serious promos, he looks like he could burst out laughing at any moment.

Reigns looks as though he definitely believes his own hype and takes this super serious. Big E and he have a level of intensity.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

:lol at the crowd chanting daniel bryan during the main event


----------



## Pycckue

THANOS said:


> That's the last thing you should be saying, with the Miz in your avatar, to be honest unk2.



i changed ,cause im sick of retards like you mentioning miz. i can have doink the clown in my avi if i weant to. That doesnt change fact Bryan looks like an idiot. This is Daniel Bryan discussion not Miz. So fuck off.


----------



## THANOS

Pycckue said:


> i changed ,cause im sick of retards like you mentioning miz. i can have doink the clown in my avi if i weant to. That doesnt change fact Bryan looks like an idiot. This is Daniel Bryan discussion not Miz. So fuck off.


Well you just signed your passport out of here with that message, so I guess you will be "fucking off" after all.


----------



## vanboxmeer

While Bryan is being the bump guy and the cheerleader for the CM Punk-starred tag team, he can watch on the bench as Orton and Cena get the main event spot and the honors of fighting over both world belts. With Roman Reigns looming in the background ready to take his place amongst the breakfast club.


----------



## markedfordeath

Bryan got huge pops at the beginning of Raw and he wasn't even out there at the beginning..lol Triple H and Stephanie were probably very very uncomfortable! Cena acknowledged that they wanted him though, yet they still sent Cena out there for the feud....they should make it a triple threat.


----------



## RandomLurker

Vince obviously doesn't see money in Daniel Bryan. That's why Vince had Bryan removed from television. The Yes chants will soon completely die out and Vince will no longer have a reason to keep Bryan employed. Bryan will be out of a job while Vince will continue to push his definition of a true superstar like the Kosher Butcher.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

vanboxmeer said:


> While Bryan is being the bump guy and the cheerleader for the CM Punk-starred tag team, he can watch on the bench as Orton and Cena get the main event spot and the honors of fighting over both world belts. With Roman Reigns looming in the background ready to take his place amongst the breakfast club.


Couldn't you just come out and say "I don't like Daniel Bryan" and move on from this thread? 

I mean, unless I'm totally misunderstanding your posts, which if that's the case, I apologize.


----------



## Stanford

Daniel Bryan being abducted is a metaphor for his kidnapping of the main event scene for three months. This is a clear message to Daniel Bryan and his fans. Next week he'll be shoved into a casket with a viewing window, so he can watch John Cena face Randy Orton in the main event.

Vince McMahon

Burial

Roman Reigns. 

Now excuse me while I jerk off into a cup and drink it.


----------



## The Dazzler

I got a feeling they might shave his hair/beard off.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Or maybe Bray will try to absorb Bryan's talent. 

Sorry Bray marks. Harper is great, but Wyatt still sucks in the ring.


----------



## krai999

The Dazzler said:


> I got a feeling they might shave his hair/beard off.


of course they're gonna have it shaved last time this shit was done kane was turned to corporate kane


----------



## vanboxmeer

Hopefully Bryan can get a real knife and a non-phallic tattoo on his face to threaten people with. Afterall he's dealing with hobos instead of ninjas.


----------



## Osize10

I hope Bryan comes back completely hairless and naked. And then Cena and Orton main event WM.


----------



## markedfordeath

Yep, they really are trying to bury him huh? so are they turning Bryan heel now? is he going to join the Wyatts?


----------



## PGSucks

Interested in seeing where this whole Bryan/Punk/Wyatts thing goes and how The Shield are gonna get involved. Oh, and Bryan's hot tag was fucking awesome tonight.


----------



## Smoogle

So he's going to convert into corporate bryan with kane


----------



## vanboxmeer

Smoogle said:


> So he's going to convert into corporate bryan with kane


Cena does need opponents.


----------



## Londrick

Did they show what the Wyatt's did with him? I quit watching after the match.


----------



## Vyer

PGSucks said:


> Interested in seeing where this whole Bryan/Punk/Wyatts thing goes and how The Shield are gonna get involved. Oh, and Bryan's hot tag was fucking awesome tonight.


Whatever happens with this encounter will probably lead to a Shield/Wyatts feud after TLC.



Londrick said:


> Did they show what the Wyatt's did with him? I quit watching after the match.


Nah, they didn't show what happened.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

They either shave him or he gets brainwashed. That would be a great way to bury him. Bryan is so mentally weak he becomes a Bray acolyte. Remember, you can't spell BRYAN without BRAY. :wyatt


----------



## Londrick

Don't see him getting shaved unless he wants to. WWE have done some stupid things in the past but I don't see them getting rid of the beard with how popular Bryan's beard shirts are.


----------



## vanboxmeer

They don't have to shave him, just give him a plastic knife and a penis tattoo.


----------



## Londrick

I just hope they don't rape him. I'm all for a rape angle but it should be a loser like Ryder getting raped.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If Bryan goes corporate and they team him with Corporate Kane as The YES Men... think of the money. :vince$


----------



## vanboxmeer

Best4Bidness said:


> If Bryan goes corporate and they team him with Corporate Kane as The YES Men... think of the money. :vince$


Cena can perform a 3 man stacked AA with Kane on the bottom and Bryan on the top with Orton being the meat of the sandwich.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Londrick said:


> I just hope they don't rape him. I'm all for a rape angle but it should be a loser like *Ryder getting raped*.


I'm not a Ryder fan, but one could argue that Ryder has been getting raped for quite awhile in WWE.

:vince3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dat rough Ryder sounds painful to me.


----------



## #Mark

Damn, they're really going through this burial..


----------



## JustJoel

RandomLurker said:


> Vince obviously doesn't see money in Daniel Bryan. That's why Vince had Bryan removed from television. The Yes chants will soon completely die out and Vince will...


Whoa, did you like time travel to get here? I could've sworn people said the same thing 6 months ago


----------



## markedfordeath

yeah, what the fuck was that? i'm confused...so is he joining the Wyatts?


----------



## vanboxmeer

He's not joining the Wyatts, he's creating a nation of one. The nation of violins.


----------



## markedfordeath

so now Punk is in the Authority angle and DB is a member of the fucking Wyatts..Goddamnit!! why is Vince ignoring the overness? he thought by beating him down every week that he would stop being over but he's not, and now its getting ridiculous how badly he's trying to make him look...if they turn Bryan heel, no babyface will be as over as him and they would have ruined something special..oh wait, they already did!


----------



## birthday_massacre

markedfordeath said:


> so now Punk is in the Authority angle and DB is a member of the fucking Wyatts..Goddamnit!! why is Vince ignoring the overness? he thought by beating him down every week that he would stop being over but he's not, and now its getting ridiculous how badly he's trying to make him look...if they turn Bryan heel, no babyface will be as over as him and they would have ruined something special..oh wait, they already did!


I could see DB getting even more popular if he joined the wyatts. I hope its just going to be DB vs Bray at TLC and Punk vs Reigns.
Those would be two great match ups.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> so now Punk is in the Authority angle and DB is a member of the fucking Wyatts..Goddamnit!! why is Vince ignoring the overness? he thought by beating him down every week that he would stop being over but he's not, and now its getting ridiculous how badly he's trying to make him look...if they turn Bryan heel, no babyface will be as over as him and they would have ruined something special..oh wait, they already did!


At least he's not FAT!


----------



## #Mark

Loved how Cena completely spun the Bryan chants.

"You want to know why they chant for Daniel Bryan?"
"Its because they want me, John Cena, to beat Randy Orton!"


----------



## krai999

OMFG IT'S JUST TO SET UP A FUCKING MATCH

CENA VS ORTON(TITLE UNIFICATION)
PUNK VS ROMAN
BRYAN VS WYATT


----------



## markedfordeath

its just beyond crazy to me...all of my friends think so too. They should have just booked him as Cena's equal instead of the way they have over the summer and instead of dropping him from the picture they should have kept him in there...and now he got kidnapped. What's next? they'll do everything they can to piss us off.


----------



## The Dazzler

#Mark said:


> Loved how Cena completely spun the Bryan chants.
> 
> "You want to know why they chant for Daniel Bryan?"
> "Its because they want me, John Cena, to beat Randy Orton!"


He's really good at spinning things. I like how he acted like he's best friends with the guest host when he probably met him for the first time today. :lol


----------



## markedfordeath

Look at the main event tonight, and at Survivor Series, nobody gave a shit about it....the two most over guys on the roster they aren't allowing near the main event...how does this make sense? why are they doing this? I'm worried about their mental health and decision making because how can Vince not put the most over guys in the main event and instead have people in there that nobody gives a shit about? how can they possibly allow that to happen?


----------



## vanboxmeer

#Mark said:


> Loved how Cena completely spun the Bryan chants.
> 
> "You want to know why they chant for Daniel Bryan?"
> "Its because they want me, John Cena, to beat Randy Orton!"


He knows the game. Brilliant play by Cena to trick the crowd.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> its just beyond crazy to me...all of my friends think so too. They should have just booked him as Cena's equal instead of the way they have over the summer and instead of dropping him from the picture they should have kept him in there...and now he got kidnapped. What's next? they'll do everything they can to piss us off.


He gets to play the ever important role of Princess Peach.


----------



## vanboxmeer

This is Pro Graps version of Nakamura vs Tanahashi with a lot more baby oil.


----------



## markedfordeath

i can't wait to see what Jim Ross has to say about this! he's just as confused as the rest of us here.


----------



## vanboxmeer

markedfordeath said:


> i can't wait to see what Jim Ross has to say about this! he's just as confused as the rest of us here.


There's nothing confusing about it at all. Bryan gets to continue feuding with the hobos while Punk moves on to bigger things against the Shield and eventually being the guy who defeats the Authority.


----------



## krai999

i legitimately want to spit in mcmahon's face right now fucking digusted with the way they treat there wrestlers in general


----------



## markedfordeath

yep, I know people hate the word Burial on here, but don't you guys think that the burial of Bryan has started tonight? He clearly will probably be off tv for a few weeks now and maybe not even involved at TLC at all...and for what? because he's fucking small? really Vince? because the guy is small? How disgusting is that? He keeps his nose clean and is super motivated and a great worker, and the fans love him, yet because he's small hes punished? I'm sorry but that's just utter garbage....Tons of wrestlers haven't popped big numbers in the past too and they weren't punished, but because hes small he gets punished....


----------



## vanboxmeer

Still better than last year getting emasculated and outsmarted by a diva every week. He's slowly moving up the ladder. Maybe next year when he's a heel, Vince will pat him on the head.


----------



## Vyer

No, Bryan was not buried. The attack happened so that Bryan and Punk can feud with The Wyatts and Shield which will lead to them having matches at TLC. Nothing more. Good grief.


----------



## markedfordeath

if he wasn't buried, then why was he kidnapped? he probably won't even be on tv next week to sell the fact that he was kidnapped. I dont get this! the crowd wanted to see him the most, and because they wanted him so badly they had him get kidnapped so that they couldnt have him anymore.


----------



## vanboxmeer

The Wyatts were carrying Bryan back to the midcard while The Shield assaulted Punk into the main story.


----------



## ctorresc04

Hopefully we'll get Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan one on one, along with CM Punk vs Roman Reigns.


----------



## RebelArch86

markedfordeath said:


> if he wasn't buried, then why was he kidnapped? he probably won't even be on tv next week to sell the fact that he was kidnapped. I dont get this! the crowd wanted to see him the most, and because they wanted him so badly they had him get kidnapped so that they couldnt have him anymore.


I see why people are worried with what happened to Kane but, WWE might just build something right for once. You have the most over guy getting chanted over the main eventers during their segments, even thouhg he lost momentum on a shitty finish to a feud. Now take that guy away from the fans, and enjoy the mega pop when he gets a big moment return and catches all his momentum back.

Of course this is the WWE so there is a 5% chance of this happening, with a 1% chance of it getting pulled off right which means there's a .05% it's good, but if that .05% chance of good does happen, it will be so incredibly, amazingly good, like 1 million times better than if this is just a burial/lackey hell turn, so a .05% chance of being 1 million times great means it will be 50,000 times great! 

In Steiner math I trust!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

markedfordeath said:


> if he wasn't buried, then why was he kidnapped? he probably won't even be on tv next week to sell the fact that he was kidnapped. I dont get this! the crowd wanted to see him the most, and because they wanted him so badly they had him get kidnapped so that they couldnt have him anymore.


You seriously need to take it down a notch. Quit whining about every little thing that Bryan does. They are feuding with the Wyatt family. So was Kane and he got carried off too. It's what these freaks do. I know you wanted Bryan to replace Cena and be the next Hulk Hogan of wrestling and all, but get over it already. Their current feud with Wyatts/Shield is actually good.


----------



## tomfoolery

I would just like to add that it's funny that some think that was a burial.


----------



## THANOS

Man it's crazy what's become of my thread. So much optimism and positivity has now deteriorated into a soppy, pessimistic mess. It's really difficult for me to post in here anymore, because of these negative nancy's, which sucks because I've really been enjoying this feud with the Wyatt's.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

I really like Bryan working with the Wyatts, He deserves to be in the main event its obvious the crowd wants to see him but him working with the Wyatts is good for now, Im liking the Punk/Bryan team.If anything I wish they would do a Triple H/Orton Vs. Punk/Bryan Match.


Also I hate his new shirt, Looks like a logo a Divison 1 football team would use. Bumfuck State goats or some shit.


----------



## O Fenômeno

My problem is what happens after he gets kidnapped?

They just let him go and he continues to be a good guy???

Otherwise then what is the point of the Wyatts...

Either they fuck Bryan up and injure him badly so he is off tv for a few weeks,or they brainwash him thus turn Bryan heel. They haven't even explained Kane's kidnapping...have they?


----------



## Zeppex

He gets kidnapped and two weeks later he comes back. And is given some job with the authority. I have seen that somewhere before, cant quite place it though. The story line is gonna be a mess tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Wyatts should have abducted Brie. Bray could have mistaken her for Sister Abigail or maybe he has a fetish for skeletons. Plus the name Brie Wyatt sounds natural and would give Bryan a real issue as he tries to take back his woman.


----------



## The True Believer

My only problem with the kidnapping angle was later on, we see Brie Bella smiling and trying to get an autograph from that football player as if her fiance didn't get abducted from the Wyatts at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Last night may have been the most satisfying moment of the year for a Bryan fan. He had numerous great moments against The Shield but I think when he scored the first pinfall was the best. The night Cena chose him was my previous favorite moment for him because he got such an incredible crowd reaction which completely dwarfed the other wrestlers on the stage. Beating Cena was epic, it was just too short lived to fully enjoy it. Last night, the Seattle crowd was probably the best of the year. Not only did they rabidly support Bryan, but they sustained that level whenever he appeared. Usually when a wrestler appears more than once, his crowd response is one of diminishing returns. Bryan completely overshadowed every man in that ring during the final segment. If you would have told me a couple of years ago that the likes of HHH,HBK, Bret Hart, Punk, Cena and Orton and the rest would be eclipsed by Bryan in a segment, I would have called you a delusional Bryan mark. It's a good day to be a Bryan fan. This could be the dawning of the new People's Champion.


----------



## Mr. I

Is he back on track? Who knows, but they did have him in a major role in the ending of RAW, and he didn't get knocked down unlike Orton/HHH/Punk/HBK. So he IS factoring into their big WM plans somewhere. Where exactly remains to be seen, but he's not in the mid card anyway.
They may not see him as a Cena, but they do see him as an Orton, a guy who isn't always in the main event but can move into it at any time, and is kept strong and prominent even when not in the main event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am hopeful that he gets a good Mania match. This would *NOT* include another match with either Kane or Sheamus. I enjoy his matches with Sheamus but they have wrestled 2 of the last 3 years. Ideally, I wouild want Bryan against a corporate Cena, but that is more of a fantasy booking than having much of an actual chance of Cena turning heel.


----------



## markedfordeath

Cena did say he wanted a rematch, not only last night, but he said that in an interview while he was out, I think it was to promote HIAC coming up. Also, how in the fuck can they not see him as a new Cena? He works his ass off, everyone loves the guy, even the legends and former wrestlers praise his work all the damn time. Hes committed fully to the WWE. Model employee just like Cena. He's the perfect guy to replace Cena even if it is for only four to five years. Vince is just being a stupid ass at this point! its clear, the low ratings weren't his fault, everyone wants to se the guy.


----------



## krai999

Best4Bidness said:


> Last night may have been the most satisfying moment of the year for a Bryan fan. He had numerous great moments against The Shield but I think when he scored the first pinfall was the best. The night Cena chose him was my previous favorite moment for him because he got such an incredible crowd reaction which completely dwarfed the other wrestlers on the stage. Beating Cena was epic, it was just too short lived to fully enjoy it. Last night, the Seattle crowd was probably the best of the year. Not only did they rabidly support Bryan, but they sustained that level whenever he appeared. Usually when a wrestler appears more than once, his crowd response is one of diminishing returns. Bryan completely overshadowed every man in that ring during the final segment. If you would have told me a couple of years ago that the likes of HHH,HBK, Bret Hart, Punk, Cena and Orton and the rest would be eclipsed by Bryan in a segment, I would have called you a delusional Bryan mark. It's a good day to be a Bryan fan. This could be the dawning of the new People's Champion.




you're gonna love this thread from 2/3 years ago lol
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/543973-crowd-so-silent-during-daniel-bryan-entrance-_______.html


----------



## RandomLurker

markedfordeath said:


> He works his ass off, *everyone loves the guy*, even the legends and former wrestlers praise his work all the damn time.


:trips :vince3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Best4Bidness said:


> Last night may have been the most satisfying moment of the year for a Bryan fan. He had numerous great moments against The Shield but I think when he scored the first pinfall was the best. The night Cena chose him was my previous favorite moment for him because he got such an incredible crowd reaction which completely dwarfed the other wrestlers on the stage. Beating Cena was epic, it was just too short lived to fully enjoy it. Last night, the Seattle crowd was probably the best of the year. Not only did they rabidly support Bryan, but they sustained that level whenever he appeared. Usually when a wrestler appears more than once, his crowd response is one of diminishing returns. Bryan completely overshadowed every man in that ring during the final segment. If you would have told me a couple of years ago that the likes of HHH,HBK, Bret Hart, Punk, Cena and Orton and the rest would be eclipsed by Bryan in a segment, I would have called you a delusional Bryan mark. It's a good day to be a Bryan fan. This could be the dawning of the new People's Champion.


Well said, and I agree. Even when Cena ran over to Bryan IMMEDIATELY once he was being booed when he took the mic, the crowd wouldn't even let their hate of Cena take away from their reaction for Bryan. People think that is Cena "manipulating" the crowd. I call bullshit. That's the crowd enjoying a wrestler who isn't John Cena and not letting someone they are extremely tired of affect their love for another wrestler.


----------



## markedfordeath

It was beautiful! Absolutely beautiful. I've watched it over and over again..him smiling and just taking it all in, kind of embarrassed but in a good way. I'm just so happy for the guy. I don't see people ever getting tired of him like they do Cena.


----------



## Choke2Death

krai999 said:


> you're gonna love this thread from 2/3 years ago lol
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/543973-crowd-so-silent-during-daniel-bryan-entrance-_______.html


Just went through a few pages there. :lmao

It's amazing how far Bryan has come in the past couple of years. And to his credit, he got himself over with the over the top "Yes" shit. I remember back in 2011 pre-summer he would always receive silence and I wondered what the internet liked about him since he was so bland.


----------



## vanboxmeer

If he was a foot taller, there wouldn't need to be a "fan backlash". He'd have been pushed the Raw after Mania 28 and never looked back and not waiting to know we're entering the Road to Mania 30 and he still has to "prove" himself.


----------



## markedfordeath

yep, Sergeant Slaughter even said its ridiculous how he keeps trying to prove himself..he's breaking his back for the WWE. No one is raking in huge numbers right now, just wait until 2014, don't need to depush the guy fully. He'll get his due eventually. I'm just stunned that they worry about bad numbers during this time of year and freak out...Its always been low around this time, using your most popular wrestler as a scapegoat is a joke.


----------



## ctorresc04

HBK puts Daniel Bryan over in a backstage segment from Raw, after Bryan had just won superstar of the year...

http://www.wwe.com/videos/shawn-michaels-talks-controversy-wwecom-exclusive-dec-9-2013-26169364



Shawn Michaels said:


> For Daniel Bryan to win, it says a lot about him. It's no surprise to me. I may have kicked him in the face, but he is absolutely one of the most talented young men I have ever seen. It doesn't surprise me because of his talent, but it does surprise me when you think of the enormity of the brand of John Cena and the fact that Daniel Bryan just beat him is pretty impressive and I wouldn't just sweep that under the rug if I was anybody.


----------



## Born of Osiris

https://www.wrestlingrumors.net/vince-mcmahon-doesnt-see-daniel-bryan-attraction/15380/

Is this legit?


----------



## ctorresc04

KuroNeko said:


> https://www.wrestlingrumors.net/vince-mcmahon-doesnt-see-daniel-bryan-attraction/15380/
> 
> Is this legit?


I don't think so. I honestly think Vince and Triple H have been trolling the WWE Universe the entire time. My thought is that behind closed doors, Vince and Triple H thought that Bryan was money all along, but want everyone else to believe that they think the exact opposite. They're milking Bryan as the ultimate underdog for as far as it could go until they feel it's finally time to give him a title reign. Vince and Triple H may even know who in their staff leaks information to PWInsider (the one site that pretty much every single wrestling news site sources from), so they're purposely feeding into it.

Bryan is arguably more over right now than CM Punk was 2 years ago, and they gave Punk a 434 day reign.


----------



## markedfordeath

how can anyone believe that report? Vince and Triple H would have to be legitimately stupid if they don't ever make Bryan champion...its just disgusting. The chants won't stop until he is champion, that's what the fans want. They'll just shit on every single championship feud until Bryan is in there.


----------



## Blade Runner

krai999 said:


> you're gonna love this thread from 2/3 years ago lol
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/543973-crowd-so-silent-during-daniel-bryan-entrance-_______.html


Wow that is crazy. Its insane how he went from his dead silent entrances to having probably the most exciting entrance in the last 10 years.



I think it was cool what Cena said about Daniel in that shoot promo on RAW, even if he was leeching off his popularity with the crowd. The only thing I didnt like was Cena saying that hes the first to give Daniel Bryan a real WWE title shot. Didnt CM Punk feud with Bryan over the WWE title in 2012 for the entire 2nd quarter of that year?


----------



## markedfordeath

i thought it was cooler what Michaels said, "i wouldn't let that get swept under the rug if I was anyone" he's talking to you Vince. He is saying, see how Bryan just beat out Cena for SOTY? yeah well that must tell you something...I love how Vince kept telling Cole to say how much of an upset it was..actually, it wasn't..we all know Bryan is better than Cena in every way possible....Only you think it is an upset Vince...but its your company, and if you keep Bryan out of the main event, we're going to put you out of business by sabotaging all your huge title matches. Asshole!


----------



## Blade Runner

markedfordeath said:


> i thought it was cooler what Michaels said, "i wouldn't let that get swept under the rug if I was anyone" he's talking to you Vince. He is saying, see how Bryan just beat out Cena for SOTY? yeah well that must tell you something...I love how Vince kept telling Cole to say how much of an upset it was..actually, it wasn't..we all know Bryan is better than Cena in every way possible....Only you think it is an upset Vince...but its your company, and if you keep Bryan out of the main event, we're going to put you out of business by sabotaging all your huge title matches. Asshole!


Do you really believe that Vince didnt know Bryan was going to win SOTY? I dont think it was coincidential that HBK was presenting the award.


----------



## TheWFEffect

So who thinks they are saving bryan for mania or if he's going back under the rug .


----------



## markedfordeath

Michaels even told Vince to not sweep him under the rug, because he's proven he's more popular than Cena. Michaels used to be the golden boy of the company, hopefully Triple H at least listens to his own best friend.


----------



## TheMessenger921

markedfordeath said:


> Michaels even told Vince to not sweep him under the rug, because he's proven he's more popular than Cena. Michaels used to be the golden boy of the company, hopefully Triple H at least listens to his own best friend.


More like bury Bryan just like he did with his *"best friend."*

:argh:

:hbk2:HHH2:bryan3


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Now I know there is a Daniel Bryan thread in raw section, but I think starting a new thread about this is okay...

Why is he not. I think there is an argument to be made, he is the most over guy since additude era. He doenst drink, doesnt use supliments. He seems really smart though a bit shy, and generally he seems like a guy everyone could love. There really is not a better type of guy to represent your company. I am sure he would be willing to do the same work Cena does outside tv. And what is most important, he is one of the best in ring workers in the world no doubt.

People talk how Cena sell merchandise. Well I see no reason why Daniel Bryans shirts couldnt sell, but honestly who wairs the beard is here, or no no no shirts. Make him more serious, stop overdoing the yes thing in storylines, and make the kind of shirts people could actually wear public. Hell freezes before I wear a yes yes yes shirt.

Most importantly its what the fans want. You can hear it every show. Its not just yes, its Daniel Bryan


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

He should always be #3 or #4 guy to me he's like Michaels, Benoit and Eddie wrestling greats that were treated fairly. Bryan is in a pretty strong position so you guys shouldn't really complain


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Look at Daniel Bryan. Just by looking at him you should know why he's not the face of WWE. "The look" is very important in WWE, especially when it comes to being the #1 guy.


----------



## Adrianm

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

I think u could very easily wear a yes yes yes shirt in public...probably wear the beard one too.

Much rather wear that hen whatever bright coloured, lame shirt John cena is spruiking right now.

As for being the face, it could still happen, but he will probably more likely end up that upper mid carder who we can guarantee will put on great matches and be near the top if the card all the time


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

As long as John Cena is the top babyface,Daniel Bryan isn't going to be replace him.

The Rock became the top guy after Stone Cold got injured.John Cena became the top guy after Brock Lesnar left.That's something Daniel Bryan doesn't have


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Look at Daniel Bryan. Just by looking at him you should know why he's not the face of WWE. "The look" is very important in WWE, especially when it comes to being the #1 guy.


Looks matter if you get people like you that way. Looks doesnt matter if you are over, and people like you despite your looks. In todays society everyone is talking about how looks doesnt matter. If you have a guy like Bryan representing your company, doesnt that tell people this company doesnt care about looks. I think it would be very smart business wise.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Because the first PPV where he's ever been booked like a top guy had a disappointing buyrate, which means that no one wants to see him despite the fact that he's the most over guy in the company. Come on now. :kobe


----------



## est1992

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

its a t shirt selling contest buddy


----------



## combolock

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Because the fans don't pick the god damn face! Get over it! It's not your choice to make! The WWE can pick whoever the hell they want.


----------



## Júnior Ranks

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Because he doesn't have the look that Vince prefers. Wrestling ability and being over with the fans doesn't mean shit if Vince doesn't give you the thumbs up.


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



Júnior Ranks said:


> Because he doesn't have the look that Vince prefers. Wrestling ability and being over with the fans doesn't mean shit if Vince doesn't give you the thumbs up.


yes exactly. What im asking is why he wont give the thumbs up?


----------



## WWE

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

EDIT: NVM.

HE just doesn't have the look, I guess


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> As long as John Cena is the top babyface,Daniel Bryan isn't going to be replace him.
> 
> The Rock became the top guy after Stone Cold got injured.John Cena became the top guy after Brock Lesnar left.That's something Daniel Bryan doesn't have


The best you could really ask for is to give Bryan the Mania to Summerslam or Survivor Series run like Warrior got. 

Eventually the company will go back to Cena but in all reality they're not wrong to do that. John Cena will make money than Bryan. Cena v Taker will draw more than Bryan v "x". That being said they do have to make it seem like someone else is getting an opportunity.


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



GillbergReturns said:


> The best you could really ask for is to give Bryan the Mania to Summerslam or Survivor Series run like Warrior got.
> 
> Eventually the company will go back to Cena but in all reality they're not wrong to do that. John Cena will make money than Bryan. Cena v Taker will draw more than Bryan v "x". That being said they do have to make it seem like someone else is getting an opportunity.


Cena doesnt just magically stop selling if you put him in secondary storylines. Stone Cold didnt sell, when Rock became the face of the company... right? Cena would still sell, and he could still have the taker match in mania. WWE needs to think long term, and I think Daniel Bryan is the way to go.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

I think Bryan IS one of the face of the company. Don't fall for the whole anti-Bryan thing the WWE is doing. They are not doing it to shove him out of the spotlight like they did with Zack Ryder. They are doing it to get him MORE fan reaction. He is the anti-WWE that WWE fans love to cheer. He represents all the change people want. He very much is that face of the company, even more so than Punk.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



Onehitwonder said:


> Cena doesnt just magically stop selling if you put him in secondary storylines. Stone Cold didnt sell, when Rock became the face of the company... right? Cena would still sell, and he could still have the taker match in mania. WWE needs to think long term, and I think Daniel Bryan is the way to go.


You missed what I said. I said Bryan should ME from WM to SS but ultimately when Cena has bigger matches it will ME. WWE would be retarded to have something ME over Cena Taker or a Cena passing the torch match at Mania. Quite frankly he still is the face even if Bryan gets a run at it.

FTR no SCSA didn't sell as well and that's why he quit. He knew his worth and WWE wasn't giving it to him.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

^I agree the more WWE does with this anti-Bryan stuff,Bryan is going to get even more popular.Once Cena turns heel,Bryan will automatically become top face


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

As far as why he isn't THE face of the company, it's because he doesn't have the look Vince wants. The face of the company makes numerous appearances outside of wrestling and I can actually agree someone like Cena is more presentable to the everyday public than a shorter heavily bearded guy. Vince's picks for top guys have traditionally been baby faced clean shaven guys. The exceptions would be the likes of Austin and Lesnar, but they only were the top faces for short periods of time compared to the likes of Hogan and Cena. I do see Bryan as a top face of the company, in recent times, since he has been involved in numerous main events and some of the top storylines of the year.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> ^I agree the more WWE does with this anti-Bryan stuff,Bryan is going to get even more popular.Once Cena turns heel,Bryan will automatically become top face


Cena is not turning heel though. As long as he's getting those corporate endorsements it's not happening.

He's Hogan don't expect until he's in his 40's.


----------



## Extreamest

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Wow why are ya'll making a big deal out of it lmfao.. Grow the fuck up people. It's wrestling which means its fake!!!!


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



Casual Fan #52 said:


> I think Bryan IS one of the face of the company. Don't fall for the whole anti-Bryan thing the WWE is doing. They are not doing it to shove him out of the spotlight like they did with Zack Ryder. They are doing it to get him MORE fan reaction.* He is the anti-WWE that WWE fans love to chee*r. He represents all the change people want. He very much is that face of the company, even more so than Punk.


Good point. I think WWE know as well as we do, that one of the biggest reasons why guys like Bryan or Punk got over, was the anti-wwe fanbase. The fans who love wrestling, but doesnt agree on what WWE is doing. Maybe that is a legitimate point why Bryan or Punk before shouldnt be the face of the company.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



GillbergReturns said:


> Cena is not turning heel though. As long as he's getting those corporate endorsements it's not happening.


Let's see.Hogan turned heel.Austin turned heel.So I am sure Cena will turn heel too.




Onehitwonder said:


> Good point. I think WWE know as well as we do, that one of the biggest reasons why guys like Bryan or Punk got over, was the anti-wwe fanbase. The fans who love wrestling, but doenst agree on what WWE is doing. Maybe that is a legitimate point why Bryan or Punk before shouldnt be the face of the company.


The question is how big is the anti-WWE fanbase.I don't think they form more than 10% of the people who watch WWE.


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Let's see.Hogan turned heel.Austin turned heel.So I am sure Cena will turn heel too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is how big is the anti-WWE fanbase.I don't think they form more than 10% of the people who watch WWE.


Probably they are like 10% of the fans. What I meant was they got over because of that fanbase. (Like Daniel Bryan the night after Sheamus burial and that continued on) BUT Daniel Bryan is now over with most of the casuals as well. Even with the 10 year old kids, who wear Cena shirts.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Let's see.Hogan turned heel.Austin turned heel.So I am sure *Cena will turn heel too*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is how big is the anti-WWE fanbase.I don't think they form more than 10% of the people who watch WWE.


LOL No. Never.


----------



## Stevewiser

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

It just goes to show it's not who's the most popular or any of that or who deserves it. It's who Vince and Triple H say it is. Vince decides Bryan is not marketable enough and piss on what the fans think. Stick with Cena who's the most booed top babyface ever. Looks are the most important thing to the WWE over anything else.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

He's like five feet tall. Can't talk or present himself. Doesn't carry himself like he's worth a damn and a main eventer.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Let's see.Hogan turned heel.Austin turned heel.So I am sure Cena will turn heel too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is how big is the anti-WWE fanbase.I don't think they form more than 10% of the people who watch WWE.


Hogan turned when he was 42 years old in a different company and I'm not sure if you're strengthening your case by bringing up Austin's disastrous heel turn. 

He'll turn when he can't make money as a face and that's no time soon.


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

The same reason why Mick Foley, The Rock, Jeff Hardy, and Sgt. Slaughter wasn't the face of the company.

They might be one of the most over if not the most over in the company. But who makes more money for :vince$. It wasn't till Austin got hurt that Rock took over as the main man(Though he was slightly more over than Austin towards 99). Hardy was the most over wrestler in the company but there was others still above him. 

Now unless Cena gets an injury that is long(9 months - 1 year) then Bryan won't be the face. Being the most over guy but not the face isn't a bad thing. You guys can still cheer for him. I bet Bryan care more about fan reaction and putting MOTY worthy matches than being the face of the WWE. He went from GYMS to the most over guy in the biggest wrestling company today. That alone is great. So I don't see why it matters if he's the face or not.

I can only imagine how most people would book WWE.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

To be honest the only thing he is missing the muscles...

But then that would take away from why alot of people like Daniel Bryan. He has a great image though..

For a company that is really trying to emphasive that they are entertainment for the whole family, Bryan is a down to earth guy, from a blue collar small town,lives a healthy lifestyle, is getting married to an attractive women, he has a beard..huge unruley beards seems to be gaining popularity. He doesn't need to the number one top face...however I think they need to start getting his name out there more though...


----------



## Stevewiser

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



O Fenômeno said:


> To be honest the only thing he is missing the muscles...
> 
> But then that would take away from why alot of people like Daniel Bryan. He has a great image though..
> 
> For a company that is really trying to emphasive that they are entertainment for the whole family, Bryan is a down to earth guy, from a blue collar small town,lives a healthy lifestyle, is getting married to an attractive women, he has a beard..huge unruley beards seems to be gaining popularity. He doesn't need to the number one top face...however I think they need to start getting his name out there more though...


Yep both Triple H and Vince are bodybuilder types and think about looks over anything else. I don't know why I let them insult my intelligence as they de-push the guy with the most talent who's also the most over yet I continue to watch. But that said I guess it really doesn't matter if he's the top guy or not as long as I get to see him wrestle good matches that's good enough.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

WWE has always been about larger than life in a literal sense. 
They want a big, ripped guy like Hogan, Rock, Cena...etc... 

As someone else said, Daniel Bryan is more akin to Michaels, Benoit, Guerrero... 

Smaller guy, excellent wrestling skills, but not the larger than life character Vince wants to represent the company. Triple H, Orton, Henry, even Show, are more closely image wise what Vince is after...
I'm actually surprised Edge got a run, but dude is tall and talented.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> He's like five feet tall. Can't talk or present himself. Doesn't carry himself like he's worth a damn and a main eventer.


:allen1

Watch some interviews before you post stuff like this.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

because no one likes hobos. (only hobos like hobos)


----------



## animus

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

I think this is a case of instant gratification w/out letting the story play out. I think RR is Bryan's crossroads per se. If he wins the RR, and then the title at WM, he's on his way to stardom. These next 4 months are make or break. And so far, I think he's almost there and the current story line is paving his way.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



GillbergReturns said:


> Hogan turned when he was 42 years old in a different company and *I'm not sure if you're strengthening your case by bringing up Austin's disastrous heel turn. *
> 
> He'll turn when he can't make money as a face and that's no time soon.


Austin was the most successful babyface having helped WWF beat WCW and broke all of Hogan's records(in Vince's own words) and Vince turned Austin heel.Then there's no reason why Cena can't turn heel



animus said:


> I think this is a case of instant gratification w/out letting the story play out. I think RR is Bryan's crossroads per se. If he wins the RR, and then the title at WM, he's on his way to stardom. *These next 4 months are make or break.* And so far, I think he's almost there and the current story line is paving his way.


Agreed.Bryan needs a full fledged feud with HHH on the RTWM.That will be as crucial as Batista's feud with HHH many years ago


----------



## charsace

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

The WWE's idea of look is outdated. Bryan looks like more of an ass kicker than Cena. Bryan looks like a UFC fighter Cena looks like the one of the bloated trouble makers who goes to the bar on PPV night with an MMA shirt on, thinking he can pull guard on someone because he watches MMA.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



charsace said:


> The WWE's idea of look is outdated. Bryan looks like more of an ass kicker than Cena. Bryan looks like a UFC fighter Cena looks like the one of the bloated trouble makers who goes to the bar on PPV night with an MMA shirt on, thinking he can pull guard on someone because he watches MMA.


I am a Daniel Bryan fan but I don't like his current look with the beard.


----------



## RMSTGO

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

I don't think he needs to be the face of the company really, he doesn't have the look that fits Vince's idea of a poster boy for the company, Cena does and to be honest he's done a pretty good job at it over the years and continue to do so, so why would they change that? 

That being said I think the importance of being the face of the company is overstated.
Daniel Bryan is a top guy, and he doesn't need to be the "face" to prove it. During the Attitude Era the face of the company was The Rock/Steve Austin but it didn't mean that wrestlers like The Undertaker, or Jericho, or Mick Foley weren't top guys who became greats in their own right.

Personally I think if The Authority was the current version of The Corporation, Bryan would be more or less in the same role as Mick Foley was, to the Chairman Hunter Hearst McMahon, with Corporate Champion Randy Orton and Stone Cold John Cena fighting for the Gold


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Bryan doesn't sell much merch?? So i guess the people that were his T-shirts on every arena(and they are many),they are stealing them??:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Daniel Bryan is one of my favourite wrestlers in the world (probably of all time at this stage) but there are a few reasons why he'll never be "the guy". Firstly and most obviously is his size. If you look at the big 4 names often thrown around when talking about "the greats", you get Hogan, Rock, Austin and Cena - 2 chiselled guys (Rock and Cena) and 2 beefy guys (Austin and Hogan). Bryan fits into neither category. While this doesn't bother a lot of people (I don't find it as important as some people do), Vince clearly likes to get in the more impressive physical specimens to represent his company.

Another problem is his charisma. Bryan is one of the most likeable guys you'll ever see on your TV screen. His humbleness really shines through. His mic skills are certainly lacklustre though. From content to delivery, there's something off about the whole thing. Daniel's drawing power lies in his wrestling skills, but to be a top guy you have to be able to talk.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> As long as John Cena is the top babyface,Daniel Bryan isn't going to be replace him.
> 
> *The Rock became the top guy after Stone Cold got injured.*John Cena became the top guy after Brock Lesnar left.That's something Daniel Bryan doesn't have


*








It isn't like Austin became a top guy before Bret left or HBK got injured, either.


Daniel Bryan has a unique look. He isn't like a "Prototype" (no pun intended) top guy. He is a refreshing change from the quintessential look that is expected from a top guy. HBK or Bret were not big guys either when they were faces of the company. Their predecessors were even bigger guys (Hogan and Warrior) compared to the guys we have now (Cena and Orton). The 'small guy' label isn't something of concern considering the product has to evolve. 

Unlike the previous "Post Attitude Era" faces, Bryan wasn't actually given the ball to run with. Comparatively, previous faces were given lengthy reigns when they got the top spot. Cena had a 10 month reign after winning the title. Batista had an equally long reign. Brock got a strong run (SS2002 to SvS2002; WMXIX to Vengeance 2003) and ran through the biggest names.

Brock won KOTR and RR to get his titleshots; Batista won RR. In contrast we had Bryan getting HAND-PICKED by his future Bro-in-Law fpalm

Then after Bryan's win, he immediately got his ass whipped by HHH & RKO, while Cena did his usual dumbassery by claiming on the very next night how he wasn't a 100%. Nobody saw HBK coming out on RAW after WM14, claiming how his back was fucked up and he wasn't 100%. Nor did Rock come out on RAW after SummerSlam 2002 to announce that he put Brock over coz he was leaving to film RunDown. 

The booking has been pathetic, and that's something everyone already knows. Even during the 'supposed' run that Bryan had as the top guy, the title was either vacant or with RKO. And then we had fuckin Big Show and Cena (again) hogging the main event.*


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

^Lol.Give excuses or rewrite stuff all you want,what I said was the truth._And nowhere did I claim Austin became the top guy before Bret left or Shawn retired_.


----------



## Da Alliance

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

He doesn't look good.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



Da Alliance said:


> He doesn't look good.


That's hardly their reasoning. Look at Stone Cold. He was the face of the company and he was hardly marketed as a heart-throb.


----------



## guvan

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



JaffaTheHeel said:


> That's hardly their reasoning. Look at Stone Cold. He was the face of the company and he was hardly marketed as a heart-throb.


He was still 6'0+ and jacked. He also could give one hell of a promo. Definitely fit the bill..


----------



## Silencer

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Before Summerslam people were talking about Daniel Bryan winning the WWE Championship and what it would mean. The overriding feeling was it was too soon for him to have the title. Daniel Bryan's chase of the title would be far more interesting than his actual reign. We are currently in that chase and winning superstar of the year is another step he has taken. After his tie over feud with the Wyatts we'll see him ready for the Royal Rumble.

So actually everything about Daniel Bryan's booking has gone perfectly to plan if you want him to be the "true face" of the company.

Why is he not the real face of the company right now? Because the WWE are trying to do something bigger with him. Something that involves multiple parties and runs deep through the kayfabe company. When Cena was dominating the title scene before Summerslam people were begging for a title picture with some thought put into it. Now that they're getting that they want 1 guy to dominate it again with boring one and done feuds with every heel on the roster.


----------



## apokalypse

Daniel bryan Burial? Bryan is so fucking over and doesn't make any fucking sense have program with Wyatt family...we can expect more chant coming on main event unless they have Punk chasing for the title.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Really should be Bryan vs Punk main eventing wrestlemania for the title to close the show. Instead we have Boreton


----------



## Schrute_Farms

Crowd was dead for Bryan tonight, I know they were bored out of their minds from the Raw pre show quality matches that were on before him but still.


----------



## Ekaf

Schrute_Farms said:


> Crowd was dead for Bryan tonight, I know they were bored out of their minds from the Raw pre show quality matches that were on before him but still.


No they weren't.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That's ridiculous. Listen to the crowd once Bryan started his comeback. He woke up a crowd that had been killed by Miz and Brodus before him. Thought Bryan and the wyatts all did a very good job tonight.


----------



## Odo

Whilst I agree that giving the Wyatts the rub was the right thing, where does DB go from here?

I can kinda see a feud with Kane (not necessarily wrasslin' based) on the horizon, if/when it emerges that he is the 'devil' that Bray has been operating on behalf of.

If so, how would you feel about this? I think it would have potential if it could bring back his weak-link intensity, which is plausible considering Kane is a former BFF.


----------



## Alex Wright

Schrute_Farms said:


> Crowd was dead for Bryan tonight, I know they were bored out of their minds from the Raw pre show quality matches that were on before him but still.


Dead for Bryan = red hot for everbody else


----------



## Londrick

Canelo said:


> Whilst I agree that giving the Wyatts the rub was the right thing, where does DB go from here?
> 
> I can kinda see a feud with Kane (not necessarily wrasslin' based) on the horizon, if/when it emerges that he is the 'devil' that Bray has been operating on behalf of.
> 
> If so, how would you feel about this? I think it would have potential if it could bring back his weak-link intensity, which is plausible considering Kane is a former BFF.


He's gonna set the new record for fast elimination at the RR, get squashed by Langston at EC, go on to fight Clay in the pre-show of WM, after that he'll only make appearances on Main Event.


----------



## Odo

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> He's gonna set the new record for fast elimination at the RR, get squashed by Langston at EC, go on to fight Clay in the pre-show of WM, after that he'll only make appearances on Main Event.


2/10


----------



## PacoAwesome

Schrute_Farms said:


> Crowd was dead for Bryan tonight, I know they were bored out of their minds from the Raw pre show quality matches that were on before him but still.


I was in that crowd and from what I heard, we were definitely not dead for Bryan. He was the most over besides Punk.


----------



## jhbboy198917

PacoAwesome said:


> I was in that crowd and from what I heard, we were definitely not dead for Bryan. He was the most over besides Punk.


Agreed the only matches the crowd was dead for was the Kofi Kingston vs Miz match & the Brodus Clay vs R-Truth match


----------



## Srdjan99

He and Bray really clicked last night and the afternath really made his story very interesting


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Cmpunk91 said:


> Really should be Bryan vs Punk main eventing wrestlemania for the title to close the show. Instead we have Boreton


And Cena :cena3


----------



## vanboxmeer

The sweeping under the carpet was in effect. He needs to be more hard-lined in playing through the political waters if he ever wants a genuine shot at the top money spot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good Ol' JR liked the match last night and has a high opinion of Bryan:

The highlight of the night was the strong, WWE World Title Bout featuring Orton and Bryan. Excellent story....good pacing...plenty of near falls....the live audience engaged and emotionally invested...a tried and true, villainous conclusion that put all the steam on Orton and not on the referee. Plus, the message was made loud and clear that Daniel Bryan looks to have Orton's 'number.' 

This was one of Orton's best matches in a good while as his chemistry with Bryan is noticeable. For the record, I can't recall the last time that I saw Daniel Bryan have a bad match.

Bryan may be the definitive, best wrestler in the business at this point in time.


----------



## TheWFEffect

So bryan doesn't have a voice now.


----------



## Fissiks

vanboxmeer said:


> The sweeping under the carpet was in effect. He needs to be more hard-lined in playing through the political waters if he ever wants a genuine shot at the top money spot.


i doubt he will ever politic his way into a position, as it stands he is probably content with the position he has...he is going to be making more money than he use to, he's very popular, and he's a featured act. He has never wanted to be famous so i doubt he really cares if he becomes the face of the company or not.


----------



## sesshomaru

Fissiks said:


> i doubt he will ever politic his way into a position, as it stands he is probably content with the position he has...he is going to be making more money than he use to, he's very popular, and he's a featured act. He has never wanted to be famous so i doubt he really cares if he becomes the face of the company or not.


This. As long as he puts on great matches and is over, he'll at least have a spot in the midcard.


Though I wanna see him as Champion


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Everything I have read about Bryan and just watching him in interviews and Wrestling Road Diaries shows he is a very humble guy. He is happy to be there in WWE and makes good money. He probably should be more aggressive in politicking but the man is happy go lucky. He wont even describe himself as a star in interviews. He is a star and needs to hang out with Cena more and learn how to play that backstage game.


----------



## THANOS

Fissiks said:


> i doubt he will ever politic his way into a position, as it stands he is probably content with the position he has...he is going to be making more money than he use to, he's very popular, and he's a featured act. He has never wanted to be famous so i doubt he really cares if he becomes the face of the company or not.


Actually, believe it or not, he's been quoted saying that he no longer will be happy just wrestling somewhere on the card, he wants to be a top guy that mainevents shows and people pay money to see, just like he was in ROH.


----------



## julesm

Best4Bidness said:


> Everything I have read about Bryan and just watching him in interviews and Wrestling Road Diaries shows he is a very humble guy. He is happy to be there in WWE and makes good money. He probably should be more aggressive in politicking but the man is happy go lucky. He wont even describe himself as a star in interviews. *He is a star and needs to hang out with Cena more and learn how to play that backstage game*.


You want him to turn into a jackass like Cena?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Why do some people think Punk/Bryan at XXX needs a heel turn or even a title? If Eddie/Rey don't, then neither do they. I have no problem with a respect match. Matter of fact, if they booked it like Eddie/Rey (without the creepy stuff), I would love that. Great matches and slowly turning Punk heel after he fails to beat Bryan numerous times. That would be awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK

A Man Named Bruce said:


> Why do some people think Punk/Bryan at XXX needs a heel turn or even a title? If Eddie/Rey don't, then neither do they. I have no problem with a respect match. *Matter of fact, if they booked it like Eddie/Rey (without the creepy stuff*), I would love that. Great matches and slowly turning Punk heel after he fails to beat Bryan numerous times. That would be awesome.


:eddie


----------



## markedfordeath

DB is almost the guy people pay to see..Not right now yet, but I bet starting in 2014 his career will take off further....I'm interested to see who is the one to take down the Authority. Bryan couldn't do it, Cena couldn't do it, and Punk is supposed to be next but apparently he's penciled in to lose to Orton also..so who is going to be the one? Looks like there might be a fatal four way at Mania for the title because if those three can't win against Orton in their singular feuds, only one guy can win the Rumble, so which of the three would be it?


----------



## markedfordeath

And also, I was just thinking, they probably only did the Orton/Bryan match on Raw because Cena promised everyone if he won that he'd face Bryan in a rematch and everyone got excited. Then Cena lost, so they figured they didn't want to piss anyone off so they offered they gave the rematch with Orton in place of Cena, and then there was the DQ ending to keep them both strong. But at the same time, DB might not even be in the title picture for a bit especially if Punk is the one challenging Orton next. So the ending to Raw makes no sense to me if they don't go the triple threat route. They're just using DB's popularity. Good for him, it keeps him in the major storylines. And its sad that they need to use him to get others over, its as if the other guys are incapable of getting themselves over. DB should get a raise for that lol


----------



## BarneyArmy

I just cant rate daniel bryan at all i like some of his moveset but you can tell he only gets wins because the fans like him(creative makes it so he wins to please the fans).


----------



## markedfordeath

yep thats exactly it, he wins to please the fans..if they really only used him to please the fans, don't you think he'd have the title right now? because that is what the fans want to see.


----------



## Alex Wright

BarneyArmy said:


> I just cant rate daniel bryan at all i like some of his moveset but you can tell he only gets wins because the fans like him(creative makes it so he wins to please the fans).


Your post makes absolutely no sense at all. What else is creative supposed to do? Displease the fans until they stop watching?


----------



## markedfordeath

well haven't Creative displeased us enough already though? Authority is still going on, everyone's hero keeps getting screwed..I mean hope is lost at this point.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Alex Wright said:


> Your post makes absolutely no sense at all. What else is creative supposed to do? Displease the fans until they stop watching?


Why? i agree with the post above creative always piss the fans off.


----------



## hardyorton

BarneyArmy said:


> I just cant rate daniel bryan at all i like some of his moveset but you can tell he only gets wins because the fans like him(creative makes it so he wins to please the fans).


Well what do you say to Cena winning all the time when he gets booed out of half the arenas he goes too.
Bryan is getting a well deserved push cause he's the only one along with Punk to actually get a reaction from the crowd.
And not to rate Bryan means you have no taste mate.


----------



## markedfordeath

DB is best for business....He deserves the biggest push possible. he's better than Orton, he should be champion


----------



## Eulonzo

I get why some people think HHH/Bryan should happen at WM or DX/Bryan & Punk, but let's be honest, Bryan being in the WWE WHC match at Mania should happen and IMO, he should win. Otherwise, what was the point in doing that feud a few months ago if he's never gonna get his big win?


----------



## Young Constanza

People need let this Hunter/Bryan fantasy go, Hunter is going wrestle Punk so they can reignite their battle of entitled-snarky Smug white guys from 2011, and I just can't wait to not care about that at all. Hopefully Bryan will get in the title picture or the HBK dream match at Mania to guarantee him a deserved top spot at WM30. As a Bryan Mark i'd he be involved in either of those then to be dragged down more shitty Hunter storylines.


----------



## PRL18

test DB with the title and if he doesnt increase views and buyrates then bring it back to orton...at least 2-3 months


----------



## Yes Era

BarneyArmy said:


> I just cant rate daniel bryan at all i like some of his moveset but you can tell he only gets wins because the fans like him(creative makes it so he wins to please the fans).


Hahah....are you 10 years old? Let me enlighten you on something...believe or not, John Cena could not and WOULD NOT EVER beat Brock Lesnar...despite what happened at Extreme Rules 2012. hahaha.


----------



## Londrick

PRL18 said:


> test DB with the title and if he doesnt increase views and buyrates then bring it back to orton...at least 2-3 months


So if Bryan doesn't increase ratings and buys they should put the title back on someone who isn't increasing ratings or buys either? LOL


----------



## THANOS

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> So if Bryan doesn't increase ratings and buys they should put the title back on someone who isn't increasing ratings or buys either? LOL


:lmao Ouch, that was below the belt :. It does really go to show that WWE don't care about buyrates and ratings as much as one would seem doesn't it.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Eulonzo said:


> I get why some people think HHH/Bryan should happen at WM or DX/Bryan & Punk, but let's be honest, Bryan being in the WWE WHC match at Mania should happen and IMO, he should win. Otherwise, what was the point in doing that feud a few months ago if he's never gonna get his big win?


It was for Hunter to once again leech off the most popular star in the company, like he did with Punk 2 years ago. However this time, I think Bryan will win the belt. He is too popular, no matter what they do to him. And now even WWE is acknowledging it. Bryan is the most popular star the WWE has had in years. They have to capitalize on it. Whether Vince agrees with it or not. Vince knows business.


----------



## markedfordeath

The thing I don't get though, is if the WWE is always against Bryan, then how come from the beginning once he started in NXT, he was the only one involved in a storyline with the Miz and Michael Cole and he was the only one that was memorable in season one of NXT...then he wins the US title in his feud with the Miz, then he is involved in love triangles and has tons of TV time, then they have him win MITB then become WHC, then become an arrogant heel that everyone thinks is entertaining. Gets screwed over at Mania 28 yet becomes the most popular over night and it has grown since then and his team Hell No skits were some of the most watched segments in Raw history week after week. All of that success and TV time, yet there were reports where the WWE thought he had no personality and was super boring. Even after all of those entertaining skits they still thought that? What I'm saying is that they've given him a lot for a company that doesn't seem behind him....I don't know why they kept holding him back from the top spot though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I would have thought WWE was heading for a triple threat with Cena,Orton and Bryan based off last week's Raw. Cole even said if Bryan won he would have to be considered the number one contender. Well, he won and all he has to show for it is more Wyatt nonsense. I fear that I see where this storyline is going. The culmination will disappoint every Bryan fan and make Bryan's hope of payback on Orton and HHH a joke. Kane is going to be revealed as the devil who made Bray do it. Bryan's "great" Mania moment is going to be yet another match with Kane. When Kane reacted the way he did to the kid in the Bryan shirt on Raw tonight, it became clear to me. Bryan will not win the Rumble nor will he get the title back for a legitimate reign. Everyone who said we should wait for the payoff, Bryan will win in the end and become more over, well I am convinced you were all wrong. Man, I hope I'm wrong, but it really feels like this is where Bryan is headed. Damn the crowds reaction, WWE knows what those fans really want.


----------



## checkcola

Daniel Bryan: Q&A With a Reluctant Hero

I like his pick of the one match he'd show somebody to sell them on pro-wrestling.


----------



## Vyer

B


checkcola said:


> Daniel Bryan: Q&A With a Reluctant Hero
> 
> I like his pick of the one match he'd show somebody to tell to sell them on pro-wrestling.


Nice interview. Bryan seems to be very humble. I share his feelings about there needs to be variety in wrestling for it to be exciting. 

I also like his pick with him, Kane, Ryback vs the Shield at TLC to showcase the different talent.


----------



## vanboxmeer

With Big Dave Bautista coming back for a 2 year run combined with 1 less world title, Bryan's is going to be slotted strictly in the midcard.


----------



## Happenstan

vanboxmeer said:


> With Big Dave Bautista coming back for a 2 year run combined with 1 less world title, Bryan's is going to be slotted strictly in the midcard.


He won't be the only one. But it won't be for long (2 years? :lol) as Batista is 45 and already suffers from bad muscle tears. I give it 6 months before he's on the injured list. I will be interested to see what he can do now that he's a lot older than the last time he worked a full WWE schedule. Getting older = more injury. Look at Christian.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So if the dirtsheets are correct, Orton will face Batista and Punk will get to conclude The Authority storyline against HHH. Bryan looks to get no storyline payback for his tribulations. I am disappointed by this but it is what it is. This has revealed something else that Bryan is better than Punk at: He is better at getting his major storyline screwed up by wwe creative. I dont want to hear another word from Punk marks about how the Summer of Punk was botched and he was screwed over. He got two titles reigns out of it for well over a year. Bryan got 21 hours as champion and got booted twice from the storyline that was built on his popularity. Show replaced him, now Punk will get the retribution against HHH that Bryan so rightfully deserves. HHH's gratuitous comment about not facing Bryan because he is not a star was unnecessary considering he never intended for Bryan to get a chance to prove that comment wrong. Now Punk has that role. Will Punk marks revel in this and lord it over Bryan fans or be intellectually consistent and realize that the very thing they decried about what happened to Punk is happening to an even greater degree to Bryan.


----------



## THANOS

Best4Bidness said:


> So if the dirtsheets are correct, Orton will face Batista and Punk will get to conclude The Authority storyline against HHH. Bryan looks to get no storyline payback for his tribulations. I am disappointed by this but it is what it is. This has revealed something else that Bryan is better than Punk at: He is better at getting his major storyline screwed up by wwe creative. I dont want to hear another word from Punk marks about how the Summer of Punk was botched and he was screwed over. He got two titles reigns out of it for well over a year. Bryan got 21 hours as champion and got booted twice from the storyline that was built on his popularity. Show replaced him, now Punk will get the retribution against HHH that Bryan so rightfully deserves. HHH's gratuitous comment about not facing Bryan because he is not a star was unnecessary considering he never intended for Bryan to get a chance to prove that comment wrong. Now Punk has that role. Will Punk marks revel in this and lord it over Bryan fans or be intellectually consistent and realize that the very thing they decried about what happened to Punk is happening to an even greater degree to Bryan.


Cheer up dude, I'm 95% confident that WWE wants to do Bryan/HBK and if Shawn does come to an agreement, then Bryan will be winning the WWE title at Mania. I'm certain it's one or the other at this point. And if given the choice between the two I'm sure Bryan would choose a match with HBK rather than winning the title, so don't look at it as a downgrade if it happens.


----------



## Happenstan

Best4Bidness said:


> So if the dirtsheets are correct, Orton will face Batista and Punk will get to conclude The Authority storyline against HHH. Bryan looks to get no storyline payback for his tribulations. I am disappointed by this but it is what it is. This has revealed something else that Bryan is better than Punk at: He is better at getting his major storyline screwed up by wwe creative. I dont want to hear another word from Punk marks about how the Summer of Punk was botched and he was screwed over. He got two titles reigns out of it for well over a year. Bryan got 21 hours as champion and got booted twice from the storyline that was built on his popularity. Show replaced him, now Punk will get the retribution against HHH that Bryan so rightfully deserves. HHH's gratuitous comment about not facing Bryan because he is not a star was unnecessary considering he never intended for Bryan to get a chance to prove that comment wrong. Now Punk has that role. Will Punk marks revel in this and lord it over Bryan fans or be intellectually consistent and realize that the very thing they decried about what happened to Punk is happening to an even greater degree to Bryan.


Gee, I wonder. I wouldn't put absolute faith in the dirtsheets though. They haven't got a clue this year. Vince doesn't either I'm starting to think.


----------



## Odo

Think its more likely to be vs HHH / HBK.

Am really praying it isn't vs Bray Wyatt or Kane, they are feuds that belong at Extreme Rules or Battleground.

His match at WM will tell us what the powers the be -really- think of him, and his future. If its a nothing match, hes going nowhere, and no amount of chants will change that. I, however, am optimistic that he will get a great match, and get the rub.

One thing I'd really like him to try to incorporate into his character, on a side note, is a willingness to bend the rules to pick up wins. I hate to use words like 'heel' and 'tweener', but if you cast your minds back to when Edge returned from injury in 2004 to feud with Evolution, he took them down one by one, but each time by a dirty pin or other tactic. I think it would benefit him to get away from this generic smiling goofball vibe - he should be legit (kayfabe) pissed at his losses, at his screwings. Hes in that paradoxically unfortunate position now where he is going to get cheered no matter what he does, much like Punk - I just miss that intense 'weak-link' character he had, that was as good a run as he has had, and they could take it one step further by making him obsessed with winning.

Bracing myself for some red reps here!


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

His theme song. 

Nuff said.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Because he just doesn't have what it takes. Here's my little theory:

Daniel Bryan is very over, there's no doubt about that. But his fan base is *split.* 

-His older more Internet savvy, message board-using fans WANT Daniel Bryan in the main event title picture. Not only that, they NEED him to be the center of the show. 

-But Bryan is over with women and kids too. This part of fan base is the one that makes WWE money and they cheer Bryan but they DON'T NEED him to be the center of the show. They may be happier with Cena, in fact. They will cheer Daniel Bryan regardless of his position on the card. 

-When Daniel Bryan's older fans (who NEED him to be the center) start hijacking a segment chanting his name, his younger fans and their parents join in because they don't see it as a mandate. They see it as a good guy they like being chanted. This gives the ILLUSION that a plurality of fans want or even need Bryan in the main event picture when it's obviously not the case. Do you understand?

-Evidenced by Bryan's inability to draw big. He is over. But he is not a moneymaker. Most of his fans prefer Cena as the "end all, be all". Maybe not most, but the target demographic does which is why, despite him being very over, he doesn't draw. Booking and all that other bullshit factors in, but at the end of the day, guys like Cena really do pick up business where Bryan can't. No shame in that.


----------



## MasterGoGo

Daniel Bryan needs to be serious. Right now he's too goofy and it's hard to take him seriously. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheStig

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Because he just doesn't have what it takes. Here's my little theory:
> 
> Daniel Bryan is very over, there's no doubt about that. But his fan base is *split.*
> 
> -His older more Internet savvy, message board-using fans WANT Daniel Bryan in the main event title picture. Not only that, they NEED him to be the center of the show.
> 
> -But Bryan is over with women and kids too. This part of fan base is the one that makes WWE money and they cheer Bryan but they DON'T NEED him to be the center of the show. They may be happier with Cena, in fact. They will cheer Daniel Bryan regardless of his position on the card.
> 
> -When Daniel Bryan's older fans (who NEED him to be the center) start hijacking a segment chanting his name, his younger fans and their parents join in because they don't see it as a mandate. They see it as a good guy they like being chanted. This gives the ILLUSION that a plurality of fans want or even need Bryan in the main event picture when it's obviously not the case. Do you understand?
> 
> -Evidenced by Bryan's inability to draw big. He is over. But he is not a moneymaker. Most of his fans prefer Cena as the "end all, be all". Maybe not most, but the target demographic does which is why, despite him being very over, he doesn't draw. Booking and all that other bullshit factors in, but at the end of the day, guys like Cena really do pick up business where Bryan can't. No shame in that.


Since people always brings up the drawing part, can somebody give some examples of top stars and how long it took for them to "draw". Comparing cena with bryan? wtf? Cena has been in the main event probably twice the amount of time bryan even has been in the company so cena drawing more than bryan isnt something hard to figure out. The only reason bryan isnt the top face is because he isnt booked as such and they go with cena and sacrifce long term business evident by all the big "stars" in the main event today.


----------



## MizisWWE

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

His look and mostly the fact he can't take himself seriously when it comes time to portray the emotion and intensity on the mic. say what you want about Cena but he can toss the cartoon shit out in a blink and sell a blood feud, Bryan really can't. This is outlined when Bryan was dealing with trips and couldn't respond when trips called him a B player, he could only respond well I can out wrestle you. He really needs to fine tune the mic skills and intensity like other main event acts have shown


----------



## Young Constanza

Best4Bidness said:


> So if the dirtsheets are correct, Orton will face Batista and Punk will get to conclude The Authority storyline against HHH. Bryan looks to get no storyline payback for his tribulations. I am disappointed by this but it is what it is. This has revealed something else that Bryan is better than Punk at: He is better at getting his major storyline screwed up by wwe creative. I dont want to hear another word from Punk marks about how the Summer of Punk was botched and he was screwed over. He got two titles reigns out of it for well over a year. Bryan got 21 hours as champion and got booted twice from the storyline that was built on his popularity. Show replaced him, now Punk will get the retribution against HHH that Bryan so rightfully deserves. HHH's gratuitous comment about not facing Bryan because he is not a star was unnecessary considering he never intended for Bryan to get a chance to prove that comment wrong. Now Punk has that role. Will Punk marks revel in this and lord it over Bryan fans or be intellectually consistent and realize that the very thing they decried about what happened to Punk is happening to an even greater degree to Bryan.


No Punk fans only care about injustice when it's happening to their beloved idol. They're just like him in that way. Bryan will probably open the show at this rate in some tag match, if Shawn doesn't come out of retirement. And now we wait for him to lose to Wyatt in a singles match to end this miserable feud.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



MizisWWE said:


> His look and mostly the fact he can't take himself seriously when it comes time to portray the emotion and intensity on the mic. say what you want about Cena but he can toss the cartoon shit out in a blink and sell a blood feud, Bryan really can't. This is outlined when Bryan was dealing with trips and couldn't respond when trips called him a B player, he could only respond well I can out wrestle you. He really needs to fine tune the mic skills and intensity like other main event acts have shown


They read from scripts. So your whole point in that paragraph is that he isn't booked to be the face. There is pro wrestling outside the WWE if you want to see what guys can do on their own.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



MizisWWE said:


> His look and mostly the fact he can't take himself seriously when it comes time to portray the emotion and intensity on the mic. say what you want about Cena but he can toss the cartoon shit out in a blink and sell a blood feud, Bryan really can't. This is outlined when Bryan was dealing with trips and couldn't respond when trips called him a B player, he could only respond well I can out wrestle you. He really needs to fine tune the mic skills and intensity like other main event acts have shown


Have you not seen Bryan Danielson from ROH? The guy can easily sell intensity and blood feuds. Hell the guy wrestled with a dislocated retenia. The WWE just books Daniel Bryan like a fool. Its just like Dusty Rhodes. You would think he was a joke if you only ever saw him in the WWE but you look at his NWA stuff he was amazing.

Same goes for a lot of guys from back in the day, the WWE would a great wrestler and huge star and booking then like fools like Ron Simmons Terry Taylor, Tony Atlas, and Vader to name a few off the top of my head.

Look at all those guys WWF stints only and you would think they were jokes but look at their work before going to WWF and you would see what great stars they were.

The WWF even turned the road warriors into some what of a joke and also misused the Steiners when they had them.

The WWF signed the first black world heavyweight champion when they got Ron Simmons and what gimmick did they give to him?

Wait for if it you don't remember










Now if you saw that guy debut in the WWF and never saw his WCW stuff, you would call him a joke as well think that guy could never be world champion.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

LOL

Cena is the face of the company..just accept it. Yes Bryan is a good guy, he is building a fanbase..people who think only smarks like him are idiots.

However Cena has the look...not to mention the NAME...WWE, and wrestling period is damn near like a joke nowadays...only time it gets huge publicity is during the Summerslam,and Wrestlemania week...and who do the tv shows want/or get? :cena3

Dude is an established name,likes what he does, and is loyal...

It'd be stupid to remove John Cena as the face of the company... :cena3


----------



## Natecore

Canelo said:


> One thing I'd really like him to try to incorporate into his character, on a side note, is a willingness to bend the rules to pick up wins. I hate to use words like 'heel' and 'tweener', but if you cast your minds back to when Edge returned from injury in 2004 to feud with Evolution, he took them down one by one, but each time by a dirty pin or other tactic. I think it would benefit him to get away from this generic smiling goofball vibe - he should be legit (kayfabe) pissed at his losses, at his screwings. Hes in that paradoxically unfortunate position now where he is going to get cheered no matter what he does, much like Punk - I just miss that intense 'weak-link' character he had, that was as good a run as he has had, and they could take it one step further by making him obsessed with winning.
> 
> Bracing myself for some red reps here!


Subverting in-ring rules was part of his indy gimmick, but it came from the idea that he was the best wrestler in the world and knew how to outsmart his opponent and the ref by bending the rules....and he was awesome at it. His arrogance that he'd never get caught only made him more likeable.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



O Fenômeno said:


> LOL
> 
> Cena is the face of the company..just accept it. Yes Bryan is a good guy, he is building a fanbase..people who think only smarks like him are idiots.
> 
> However Cena has the look...not to mention the NAME...WWE, and wrestling period is damn near like a joke nowadays...only time it gets huge publicity is during the Summerslam,and Wrestlemania week...and who do the tv shows want/or get? :cena3
> 
> Dude is an established name,likes what he does, and is loyal...
> 
> It'd be stupid to remove John Cena as the face of the company... :cena3












DB doesn't need to be the number one guy or even the face.
He just needs to be one of the top guys. HBK and Taker were never THE TOP guy but were always up there.
That is all DB needs to be. There is only room for one top guy. Right now its Cena.
Guys like Hogan, Rock, Austin and Cena were THE GUYs in their day. but there were still big stars that weren't the top guys and they were still very over.

DB can still be WWE champion and have a nice run and not be the face of the company
It doesn't matter how long Orton is champion, he still won't be the face of the company.
That guy will always be Cena until he retires.


----------



## checkcola

Young Constanza said:


> No Punk fans only care about injustice when it's happening to their beloved idol. They're just like him in that way. Bryan will probably open the show at this rate in some tag match, if Shawn doesn't come out of retirement. And now we wait for him to lose to Wyatt in a singles match to end this miserable feud.


CM Punk fans wanted him to win the Rumble and then the title against Orton. Now, it looks like attempt after attempt to get Orton over as a heel champ was just to help an old timer promote a Marvel Movie. I'm no CM Punk hater, but they claimed he was the only person who could make Authority/Best for Biz angle good, and it just hasn't happened. The angle's heat died the moment Bryan was removed. Working against Triple H is always a sketchy proposition. He went over Brock last year at Mania when there was absolutely no reason to. The Authority doesn't really seem like much of an obstacle anymore, rather just a status quo, so who knows. Triple H never always himself to look bad.

Now, Bryan having to job to this Husky hack seems depressing considering he isn't talented or this amazing breakout character. He's just apparently in the right place, right time as they are thin on Cena opponents. But if they are going to juice this guy up for Cena, it has to happen. Husky probably needs to beat CM Punk as well. He still won't have much credibility though and the Kofis of the world don't matter. The guy can't wrestle single matches when WWE has countless hours of programing because he'll get exposed. A 'wrestling' manger as your best Cena opponent is quite laughable. 

If no HBK? Triple H should pay off months of programing and wrestle Bryan, outside of that, the dreaded meaningless match with Kane? Fuck that. I'd rather they turn Big Show (a proven backstabber) and pay off that match where he was no selling Bryan's offense during the string of punishment matches. At least let Bryan get a Giant Slaying moment on that law suit filing turd. Just my bad fantasy booking of the worst case scenario.


----------



## WrestlingFan2014

All I know is Damiel Bryan is a Legend.. poor dude he deserves the WWE Championship for months. hope he gets it soon.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Because they never intended on pushing him seriously, the entire was just bullshit to get over Triple H's lame heel character and usurp the spotlight while Cena was away. Cena is back early so Hunter has reduced his role.


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

I compare him to RVD from 2001-03. Easily one of the most popular guys on the roster, if not the most popular. Had great matches and was always entertaining on every card. But his mic skills and lack of personality prevented him from becoming the top guy.

In Bryan's case, he has the same attributes working against him, but he also has his size as a major weakness.


----------



## amputee woman pose

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Because he's ugly and short and can't talk?


----------



## rbhayek

They could totally do a story arc that sees Bryan getting his revenge on HHH at Summerslam if they want. Just because they're not feuding right now doesn't mean it's the end. Let's say two examples. IF Bryan is in the title match

Mania-Title vs Orton/Cena or Punk
April-Title Match
May-June-Title Match-LOSES title because of HHH

That is when Daniel Bryan says he has had enough and challenges HHH. The Game of course douches it up and says fuck you. So Bryan provokes him into giving him a match by doing a bunch of vanadlistic things-terrorizing him, vandalizing his office, his car, setting a bear trap....anything that could piss HHH off. 

Now we have a Summerslam match where Bryan finally gets his revenge ONE YEAR LATER. 

If they choose to go HBK route, you can do the same thing except

Bryan beats HBK

April-May-June-fights for title and fails BECAUSE OF HHH

Summerslam-finally beats HHH

Gets real title run in September.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

John Cena


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Not sure if the guy will ever be "the face of the company" but I really don't see why they won't at least give him a shot. Perhaps they will, but his reaction is going to die down eventually if they keep this up. Give him a few months with the title, and if it doesn't work, it doesn't work, seems rather silly at this point.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

the guy doesn't have a neck, he doesn't even look like your average joe, more like a guy who tells you which aisle the lightbulbs are

don't get me wrong, he's the best worker in business today and is insanely over, he could have a Mick Foley role as in #3 or #4 guy, but not have the show revolve around him, granted that is has been for a while now but Cena was still the "end all, be all" part of the program

sure it might not seem fair that genetics play a role in this decision but that's how it always works


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*



JaffaTheHeel said:


> That's hardly their reasoning. Look at Stone Cold. He was the face of the company and he was hardly marketed as a heart-throb.












are you for real ? shave the 'tee and add in a slicked back blonde hair and Austin would be Vince's wet dream

it's not even a comparison, Brian looks like a soap salesman while Austin would ask you to pick it up from the shower floor


----------



## BlandyBoreton83

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

Because the WWE still wants to shine the spotlight a wrestler who half the audience is sick and tired of and boo's out of the building and another wrestler who has a long list of drug and disciplinary offences and is on his last warning and isn't that much of a draw despite what WWE wants to believe.
Why would they want their most popular babyface rront and centre?? That would make too much sense for Vince, HHH and Stephanie these days. Stephanie, what a useless whore that women is


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Why is Daniel Bryan not a real face of the company?*

This ridiculous notion that he hasn't got "the look" is stupid. He's over enough to draw heaps of money for the company and he's such a nice guy that he won't cause problems backstage. That's all that's important. Vince has different ideas though.

Oh, and I disagree with OP about the merch. Granted "The Beard Is Here" is horrible, but the maroon "YES YES YES" t-shirt and the "Respect The Beard" ones are pretty nice. Although I've always had a tacky fashion sense. 

EDIT: Just realised I already posted in this thread. Damn, this is old.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Cheer up dude, I'm 95% confident that WWE wants to do Bryan/HBK and if Shawn does come to an agreement, then Bryan will be winning the WWE title at Mania. I'm certain it's one or the other at this point. And if given the choice between the two I'm sure Bryan would choose a match with HBK rather than winning the title, so don't look at it as a downgrade if it happens.


I pretty much shared your sentiment to wait ton see how things pan out after the Rumble before I hit the panic button. I would be okay if HBK and Bryan happened but, if it doesnt, Bryan may end up with a lackluster opponent for Mania. I keep having visions of Bryan vs Kane at Mania and its not the Mania moment that Bryan fans would have hoped for.


----------



## Odo

Best4Bidness said:


> I pretty much shared your sentiment to wait ton see how things pan out after the Rumble before I hit the panic button. I would be okay if HBK and Bryan happened but, if it doesnt, Bryan may end up with a lackluster opponent for Mania. I keep having visions of Bryan vs Kane at Mania and its not the Mania moment that Bryan fans would have hoped for.


My fear also, if you add Bray Wyatt to the mix.


----------



## THANOS

Best4Bidness said:


> I pretty much shared your sentiment to wait ton see how things pan out after the Rumble before I hit the panic button. I would be okay if HBK and Bryan happened but, if it doesnt, Bryan may end up with a lackluster opponent for Mania. I keep having visions of Bryan vs Kane at Mania and its not the Mania moment that Bryan fans would have hoped for.


Honestly man, I know WWE can make pretty ignorant decisions, but at this point they must know what would happen if they book that match. Every match following the Bryan/Kane match would suffer through "Daniel Bryan" chants, no matter how big the match is.


----------



## vanboxmeer

THANOS said:


> Honestly man, I know WWE can make pretty ignorant decisions, but at this point they must know what would happen if they book that match. Every match following the Bryan/Kane match would suffer through "Daniel Bryan" chants, no matter how big the match is.


Nah, they'll have their Bryan fix and 3 big matches with big stars that they'll get into with all the buffer matches on the show. Dave Batista is just another guy that has priority booking over him. Bryan is basically the Tito Santana babyface who's over, but isn't the WWE's top priority of importance.


----------



## THANOS

vanboxmeer said:


> Nah, they'll have their Bryan fix and 3 big matches with big stars that they'll get into with all the buffer matches on the show. Dave Batista is just another guy that has priority booking over him. Bryan is basically the Tito Santana babyface who's over, but isn't the WWE's top priority of importance.


You really do seem quite confident for someone who's more often than not wrong about Bryan's card placement and value to the company. I know you take the pessimistic approach to avoid the letdown, but I can't imagine it's fun to watch the show with that type of thinking.


----------

